# Release dates for the UK



## amy_forster (Jul 5, 2006)

I've just spoken to another lovely lady at the UK customer services for MAC/Estee Lauder 08700342999) and she's given me the release dates for the upcoming collections so here goes girlies...

A Muse - 3rd August
Avant Gold - 3rd August
Technacolour - 3rd August
Plushglass - 7th September
Untamed - 7th September
Rockocco - 7th September
Viva Glam - 7th September

I hope that helps you all plan your savings!!! I know it has me!!! I can't believe they're releasing everything so close together!!!!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jul 5, 2006)

so their releasing 3 collections on the same day... that cant be right 3rd august and 1st septemeber


----------



## xSazx (Jul 5, 2006)

omg 3 on the same day?! I'm gonna be so broke.


----------



## amy_forster (Jul 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 
_





  so their releasing 3 collections on the same day... that cant be right 3rd august and 1st septemeber_

 
Thats what she said!!! I can't believe it myself!!! Try giving them a ring and see what they tell you. Its the customer services number off the website. I'm going to have to save hard for this one!


----------



## Patricia (Jul 13, 2006)

i'm leaving England the 3rd of august 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 why can't they preview it a few days earlier...


----------



## sel00187 (Aug 3, 2006)

if it is the 3rd august theyre taking a long time to put it on the site...


----------



## Incus (Aug 3, 2006)

Is today, the big day then? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, does this mean MAC counters wont be selling stuff from previous collections, eg lure, she shines, etc?


----------



## CuddleyBlossoms (Aug 3, 2006)

I phoned Mail Order and apparently there is a tech problem on the website which is why A Muse and Avant Gold is not up yet. They expect the site to be up and running with the collections either this evening or by 2pm tomorrow.

Mail Order has also sold out of the A Muse MSFs and most of the eyeshadows too.

Avant Gold is available via Mail Order.

Come on bloody website. I needs me some MSFs!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CuddleyBlossoms* 
_I phoned Mail Order and apparently there is a tech problem on the website which is why A Muse and Avant Gold is not up yet. They expect the site to be up and running with the collections either this evening or by 2pm tomorrow.

Mail Order has also sold out of the A Muse MSFs and most of the eyeshadows too.

Avant Gold is available via Mail Order.

Come on bloody website. I needs me some MSFs!_

 
Thanks for letting us know, I am so bored with hitting refresh on the site every time I'm in my office!


----------



## amy_forster (Aug 3, 2006)

I had to edit the post because since my local store has had the update book in, they've tld me that untamed, rockocco and plushglass will all be out the first thursday in september, making it the 7th!!! Same day as viva glam release!!!


----------



## captain planet (Aug 14, 2006)

better start saving!! thanks for finding out the release dates!!


----------



## debsjc (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks for information, I was wondering when Rockocco would be out here. Looks like 7 September is going to be expensive with Untamed and Viva Glam as well.


----------



## m4dswine (Aug 29, 2006)

Ok, I have the opportunity to go to MAC in London on Sep 12th... was considering putting it off... but now am definitely going to go... all the lovely collections...

does anyone know what time the London stores are open until?


----------



## pr1nces583 (Aug 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *m4dswine* 
_Ok, I have the opportunity to go to MAC in London on Sep 12th... was considering putting it off... but now am definitely going to go... all the lovely collections...

does anyone know what time the London stores are open until?_

 
all the dept stores on oxfod street open quite late, e.g. selfridges. i like selfridges cos the mac counter is quite big and they get exclusives. i dont know what time the mac stores are open till though.

hope that helps!


----------



## xdaniellex (Aug 30, 2006)

ooh cant wait for them to be released! i think the mac shops are open till about 6 - half 6 .. not too sure though!


----------



## cloverette (Sep 1, 2006)

the PRO store had plushglass, untamed, & roccoco in today. i got the things i needed


----------



## Silent (Sep 25, 2006)

Does anyone know when we'll get Formal Black and Nocturnelle in the UK? I've already got one of the Out Loud Liquidlast liners (Inkspill), my counter let me have that a week before the release date, nothing else really grabbed me from that collection.

I have money burning a hole in my pocket and I'm dying for the Holiday releases.


----------



## madkitty (Sep 26, 2006)

id also be interested to hear of further release dates x


----------



## m4dswine (Sep 28, 2006)

Ooo does that mean that if I speak real nicely to the pro store when i go tomorrow I might be able to get the Loud Lash? Woohoo!!


----------



## mrsvandertramp (Sep 29, 2006)

*UK release dates?*

A girl needs to know how long she's got to save
I'm in love with the new MSFs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can see me having an unhappy new years eve due to lack of funds


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Sep 29, 2006)

usa says the 26th of december
i hope not
i hope at least a week after or a week before
obvious how fast the msfs will sell out and i dont fancy braving the 'boxing day sale' crowds :|


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Oct 2, 2006)

what's the new MSFs?


----------



## miss_emc (Oct 2, 2006)

Studio Mists, Loud Lash & Lip Varnish are all officially being released on October 5th in the UK, which means they should all be in stock now in the stores so I would just ask if you can pick one up if your in store before the 5th!


----------



## mrsvandertramp (Oct 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 

 
_what's the new MSFs?_

 
Glissade: Golden peach with muted metallic plum veining
Lightscapade: Soft yellow, pastel pink, muted orange and soft blue veined together, supposedly glitterless.


----------



## ilookflawless (Oct 3, 2006)

*Christmas sets*

I've got the following UK release information: 

-Formal black- will be released in November to all MAC locations and UK website. Collection consists of 2 lip palettes (£25), 4 eye palettes (£28.00), 4 lip sets (£24), 3 brush sets (£39). All items Ltd edition. 

- Pret-A-Porter: Brush collection. This is a brush set which is a black satin brush roll with 8 brushes. Looks like the brushes are the standard full size ones, not the travel size SE ones. £150, available Nov 2006 exclusive to Harrods and Brown Thomas. Ltd edition. 

-Dress sets: available Dec 2006 at all MAC locations and UK website. all sets £23 (2 pigment set, 3 lipgloss sets, 1 shadestick set). Ltd edition

-Classics: Make-up bag collection. Exisiting Mini, Slim, Small, Mid, Carry-all MAC bag shapes in new black wool/nylon blend fabric plus new Brush roll £36. Available Dec 2006 at all MAC locations and UK website. Prices, same as permanent collection equivalents. 

-Soiree: 2 different make-up sets of a bag, glitter eyeliner, glimmershimmer, pigment and lipglass in each (warm and cool colour choice). £28, available Nov 2006 exclusive to House of Fraser, Brown Thomas.


----------



## madkitty (Oct 3, 2006)

any definite dates as yet?


----------



## ilookflawless (Oct 3, 2006)

nothing precise: the dates above are from guidelines from a MAC press release. they're usually a latest by date though.


----------



## Eemaan (Oct 3, 2006)

lingerie came out her in the UK first week of Jan- and thats was the post xmas collection. so im guessing the same will apply here


----------



## lovemetodeath (Oct 4, 2006)

the pret-a porter brush set looks lovely but Harrods is a bit far away, do you think they will have it online, or can you buy from Harrods online? if not i guess i will have to manage with the brush sets and get the full size ones over time


----------



## ilookflawless (Oct 4, 2006)

you can definitely do a phone order from Harrods, but better ask what the postage costs are: i imagine it's not cheap with them. 
i think it's cheaper to get the brushes in the set rather than individually, but it's a lot of cash to part with at once especially if you don't need all of them! they're all permanent brushes so no particular hurry, unless you're desperate for the brush roll.


----------



## Eemaan (Oct 5, 2006)

Harrods postage is £12.50


----------



## m4dswine (Oct 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilookflawless* 

 
_I've got the following UK release information: 

-Formal black- will be released in November to all MAC locations and UK website. Collection consists of 2 lip palettes (£25), 4 eye palettes (£28.00), 4 lip sets (£24), 3 brush sets (£39). All items Ltd edition. 

- Pret-A-Porter: Brush collection. This is a brush set which is a black satin brush roll with 8 brushes. Looks like the brushes are the standard full size ones, not the travel size SE ones. £150, available Nov 2006 exclusive to Harrods and Brown Thomas. Ltd edition. 

-Dress sets: available Dec 2006 at all MAC locations and UK website. all sets £23 (2 pigment set, 3 lipgloss sets, 1 shadestick set). Ltd edition

-Classics: Make-up bag collection. Exisiting Mini, Slim, Small, Mid, Carry-all MAC bag shapes in new black wool/nylon blend fabric plus new Brush roll £36. Available Dec 2006 at all MAC locations and UK website. Prices, same as permanent collection equivalents. 

-Soiree: 2 different make-up sets of a bag, glitter eyeliner, glimmershimmer, pigment and lipglass in each (warm and cool colour choice). £28, available Nov 2006 exclusive to House of Fraser, Brown Thomas._

 
I likes the sound of the last one.... lucky my nearest MAC counter is a House of Fraser one!


----------



## Lalli (Oct 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 

 
_Harrods postage is £12.50 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
for a whole order? much cheaper then driving down.. or paying train fares!


----------



## Eemaan (Oct 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lalli* 

 
_for a whole order? much cheaper then driving down.. or paying train fares!_

 
ure right, i just get grumpy about paying inflated postage charges
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thansk for the release dates ilookflawless


----------



## neeshie (Oct 12, 2006)

*Nocturnelle*

Please please please does anyone now know when this is coming out in the uk?
I've stopped myself from buying til its out and I'm getting impatient!


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Oct 18, 2006)

oh! cant wait for the holiday/formal black collection! oh and the nocturnelle stuff is sooo gorgeous


----------



## amy_forster (Oct 18, 2006)

I've spoken to my local counter today and according to her update book, the release dates are as follows...

November 2nd (Thurs): Nocturnelle, Formal Black & Brow Beat
December 7th (Thurs): Couture & Jewelescent
January 4th (Thurs): Danse & Skincare

Hope this helps you ladies!!!!


----------



## madkitty (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amy_forster* 

 
_I've spoken to my local counter today and according to her update book, the release dates are as follows...

November 2nd (Thurs): Nocturnelle, Formal Black & Brow Beat
December 7th (Thurs): Couture & Jewelescent
January 4th (Thurs): Danse & Skincare

Hope this helps you ladies!!!!_

 
any date for the dress sets - Im presuming we will be getting them?


----------



## amy_forster (Oct 19, 2006)

I didn't get a date as yet. Are the dress sets the ones in similar packaging to formal black? They probably come out with formal black for a guess!!!


----------



## m4dswine (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amy_forster* 

 
_I've spoken to my local counter today and according to her update book, the release dates are as follows...

November 2nd (Thurs): Nocturnelle, Formal Black & Brow Beat
December 7th (Thurs): Couture & Jewelescent
January 4th (Thurs): Danse & Skincare

Hope this helps you ladies!!!!_

 
Woohoo!! After pay day! Looks like I will be taking a trip to Plymouth on the Saturday and ringing up the girls on teh counter on teh Thurs to put stuff aside for me....


----------



## madkitty (Oct 19, 2006)

oh I dont know - theyre the ones with the sets of shadesticks, lipglasses etc.

Im saving it all up for Danse though!!!


----------



## Silent (Oct 20, 2006)

I thought the dress sets were HOF exclusives? In which case the SA amy_forster spoke too probably won't have a release date for them, unless shes at a HOF counter.

I'm pretty annoyed, we've got one MAC counter in my city, and it's not in our HOF store. I was looking forward to the dress sets too. Bah.


----------



## madkitty (Oct 20, 2006)

dress sets are dec - I asked last night in debenhams


----------



## Lalli (Oct 20, 2006)

Im starting a new job soon
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 loads more to spend on MAC hehe


----------



## m4dswine (Oct 22, 2006)

I got my mailing booklet thingy through on Friday... it was a nice surprise when i walked through the door!!

The prices aren't too bad either... I have also decided not to get the Intense eyes, more likely to just get the smoked eyes one.

Definitely getting the face brush set though.


----------



## madkitty (Oct 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *m4dswine* 

 
_I got my mailing booklet thingy through on Friday... it was a nice surprise when i walked through the door!!

The prices aren't too bad either... I have also decided not to get the Intense eyes, more likely to just get the smoked eyes one.

Definitely getting the face brush set though._

 
oooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh what mailing booklet thingy is that?


----------



## m4dswine (Oct 23, 2006)

Its a lovey blue and black shiny thing, with a page for the pallettes, one for the brush sets and another for the dress sets. I'll try and put some pics up tonight when i get home.


----------



## madkitty (Oct 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *m4dswine* 

 
_Its a lovey blue and black shiny thing, with a page for the pallettes, one for the brush sets and another for the dress sets. I'll try and put some pics up tonight when i get home._

 
how do you get it???


----------



## m4dswine (Oct 23, 2006)

Have no idea MadKitty!!

I am registered at 3 different stores, no make that 4 I think:
HoF Bath and Plymouth, Debs Bristol and the Pro Store. Its only really since they registered me at the pro store in September that I started getting mailings, my best mate doesn't get them I don't think and she is registered at the Plymouth one and the pro store (although I haven't spoken to her to ask whether she got the mailing). 

I'm also registered on the website... really don't know which one made them send me stuff!! Its most odd because before I got the Untamed/Rockocco postcards in September I had only had the ones for Studio Fix Fluid last autumn.


----------



## xSazx (Oct 23, 2006)

I got that mailer too, I can't wait for the collections now!

They've never sent me one before, no idea how I got it haha.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Oct 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Silent* 

 
_I thought the dress sets were HOF exclusives? In which case the SA amy_forster spoke too probably won't have a release date for them, unless shes at a HOF counter.

I'm pretty annoyed, we've got one MAC counter in my city, and it's not in our HOF store. I was looking forward to the dress sets too. Bah._

 

that at fenwicks?
theres one at hof too


----------



## mrsvandertramp (Dec 12, 2006)

Does anyone know the release dates for Couture & Danse?
I need to save the pennies but with Christmas coming up...sigh


----------



## amy_forster (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm fairly sure couture was due to be released the same day as jewelescent (although couture is a selfridges only release: mail order!) but I think danse is due the first thursday in january but your best bet is to ring your local store/counter and keep ringing!!!!


----------



## madkitty (Dec 13, 2006)

yep I have Danse down as jan 4th - anyone know if we will also be getting chrome & cream?


----------



## amy_forster (Dec 13, 2006)

I didn't manage to get any info past danse but I'm sure I saw chrome and cream, as well as charged waters in the book but I'll see what I can find out!


----------



## Need_pretties!! (Jan 11, 2007)

*UK release dates*

Hi I was wondering if anyone had dates for the upcoming collections being released in the UK, like the icon collection, baloonacy and especially the Barbie one! ALso is it just me or do MAC in the UK never actually stick to release dates here they just seem to do it whenever, all the stores are different and the website is always days after the date given! It is so frustrating!!


----------



## silencemylips (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

I totally agree. I asked about Danse at my local coutner and she said they didn't really know yet, but around the first week of Jan. However, I was in Edinburgh at New Year and found Danse there, the MA said they released it on the 29th. Crazy.


----------



## madkitty (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

Amy is normally the expert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Traditionally it seems to be a week after the US from experience


----------



## amy_forster (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *madkitty* 

 
_Amy is normally the expert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Traditionally it seems to be a week after the US from experience_

 
Oh no! That's some heavy responsibility on my shoulders!!!! Thankyou though, I don't think I've ever been called an expert!

I would guess that the icon is february, barbie will be march and ballonacy will be april. Those are my predictions but don't take me as gospel!!!!

Its normally supposed to be the first thursday of the month but I tend to harrass my local store for about a week before that!!!! That way, you find out if its released early like Danse was!!!

Hope that helps!


----------



## madkitty (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amy_forster* 

 
_Oh no! That's some heavy responsibility on my shoulders!!!! Thankyou though, I don't think I've ever been called an expert!

I would guess that the icon is february, barbie will be march and ballonacy will be april. Those are my predictions but don't take me as gospel!!!!

Its normally supposed to be the first thursday of the month but I tend to harrass my local store for about a week before that!!!! That way, you find out if its released early like Danse was!!!

Hope that helps!_

 
well youre my expert anyway hunny


----------



## m4dswine (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

So does that mean we might get the MSF stuff at the beginning of Feb?

I am so hoping so... I'm going on a post birthday shopping trip in Bath on Feb 4th and am praying that the MSF stuff will be in by then.


----------



## madkitty (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *m4dswine* 

 
_So does that mean we might get the MSF stuff at the beginning of Feb?

I am so hoping so... I'm going on a post birthday shopping trip in Bath on Feb 4th and am praying that the MSF stuff will be in by then._

 
the MSFs are out NOW hun - ive had mine about 10 days


----------



## amy_forster (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *madkitty* 

 
_the MSFs are out NOW hun - ive had mine about 10 days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm guessing she means the new foundation stuff!

I've not heard anything about the new foundations yet! I'll pop into my local store and see what I can find out!


----------



## miss_amy (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

Glasgow HoF always has it out at least a week before the reported date. I don't know if they are being sneaky, but it works for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really hope the natural MSF's are out SOON.


----------



## crazyinlove (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

I've desperate to try the MSF liquid foundation, i hope it comes out soonish!​


----------



## m4dswine (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amy_forster* 

 
_I'm guessing she means the new foundation stuff!

I've not heard anything about the new foundations yet! I'll pop into my local store and see what I can find out!_

 

Yeah, I meant the foundation and natural MSFs... I'm not big on shimmery stuff, have skin that looks like plastic when its covered in shine!


----------



## Need_pretties!! (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

hiya, I have an email from MAC saying that barbie will be at counters on Feb 24th over here!!! I for one cannot wait!


----------



## madkitty (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

think I might need the day off work in preparation


----------



## madkitty (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

here's the update I have:
Icon 3rd February
Mineralize 5th February
Barbie 24th February


----------



## m4dswine (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

This is what I got from MAC:

 Quote:

  Dear Ms. Cole

Thank you for taking the time to contact us and for your interest in Mac.

With regards to your e-mail, we wish to advise that the Limited Edition
collections you are 
looking for will be available as follow:

-Mineralise Satinfinish 
Foundation :
8th Feb
-Mineralise Skinfinish:
8th Feb
-Barbie Loves MAC Eyes:
1st Mar
-Barbie Loves MAC Lips:
1st Mar
-Balloonacy:
7th Jun
Exclusive to Selfridges & On-line (TBC)

May we kindly suggest that you visit your regular M.A.C counter where our
representative will 
be happy to demonstrate those products nearer the time. 

Once again, thank you for contacting us and for the opportunity to address
your concern. 

Sincerely

Gerald Cool
Consumer Communications  
 
But I think ringing your counter/store nearer the time to ask about release dates is probably the best thing... we know what MAC say and do are different things!! 

I will certainly be ringing Bath just before I go next week to ask if there is any chance of Mineralise on Feb 4th.


----------



## madkitty (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

way hay consistency ;-)

cant believe baloonacy is online only grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ~*Emily*~ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

Ive just rung my local Harvey Nichols and they told me they'd be lanching the Barbie loves Mac range on 1st March


----------



## carinapieries (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

Does anyone know when the Icon collection will be online? I thought it was meant to launch on the 3rd?


----------



## amy_forster (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

My store is telling me its coming on the 8th.


----------



## carinapieries (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

Thanks Amy. Will keep an eye on the site as well!


----------



## madkitty (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

i rephoned my store as well and barbie is 1st - boy I cant wish this month away quick enough LOL


----------



## Vicky88 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

Omg do we really have to wait until 7th June for Balloonacy?


----------



## amy_forster (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

I'd heard not. The last update was january (I think) and they only get three months. The next one must be sometime soon and they already know about balloonacy so its gotta be coming sooner than june! I'm fairly sure its the next collection!


----------



## madkitty (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

its only march - I cant wait until June!!!!


----------



## Showgirl (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *madkitty* 

 
_its only march - I cant wait until June!!!!_

 
Me neither! I NEED THAT QUAD AND I NEED IT NOW, goddamnit!!!


----------



## SamMakeup (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

I spoke to MAC soho on Friday and Balloonacy is in *STORES* in April (which is only a few days away!!!)


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

yayyy!


----------



## madkitty (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

coolio do we have a date?


----------



## madkitty (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

I spoke to my store this morn and they have not heard of it - she said they go to their update next week so its not looking like it will be for a couple of weeks yet girls :-(


----------



## miss_amy (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

Bad news girlies - Balloonacy is a Selfridges exclusive ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Was speaking to my MA today and she gave me news. She wasn't even sure if it was going to be on the website.


----------



## sparkler (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

that's ridiculous...surely, it should be on the site?!

my brother lives in manchester though, so perhaps a visit is in order! just need a definite date now, think that's gonna be too much to ask though, boo.


----------



## SamMakeup (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

ooo, another update, MAC Head Office are saying its going to be available online only.....

well, I've got my Helium though, sent over by a friend from the US (its soooo lush!) and a Viz a Violet on its way!!!


----------



## SamMakeup (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_amy* 

 
_Bad news girlies - Balloonacy is a Selfridges exclusive ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Was speaking to my MA today and she gave me news. She wasn't even sure if it was going to be on the website._

 
Amy, she we start a sweepstake on this, we've both got different info from 'supposed' people in the know...


----------



## mango88 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

I ask my HOF Guildford today and they said its a Harvey Nicks exclusive only and not out till June!


----------



## amy_forster (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

I've had a lot of mixed messages on this one. I've been told my store will be getting it but not till end of april at the earliest, more likely june. They go on update sometime around the 16th of april so I should get more info then!!! Sorry I can't be more help!


----------



## madkitty (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

hmmmmm think I'll order from the US as I only want Helium LOL


----------



## c00ki312 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

plushglass n glam gams now on website!


----------



## Glitters (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

I sure hope Balloonacy hits the site and store SOON!! I need that Silly Girl lipglass, along with other things from this collection.


----------



## sparkler (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

i had bought the quad and perky l/g off a girl in america, but i've cancelled the order now - i think i'm just getting caught up in the hype - all i really want is the bright purple eyeshadow. ha.


----------



## madkitty (Apr 23, 2007)

any new dates Ames? I cant seem to find out anything lately :-(


----------



## amy_forster (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, I have nothing really concrete as yet  but here goes....






  Strange Hybrid....3rd May





  Ballonacy....HOF exclusive (not sure on the date yet)





  C-Shock....Early July

All the smaller collections such as slimshines and tendertones are in between strange hybrid and C-shock I think. Theres some new summer bags too I think.

Don't quote me as gospel on the dates but thats what I've got so far!!!


----------



## Turbokittykat (Apr 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amy_forster* 

 
_Well, I have nothing really concrete as yet  but here goes....






  Strange Hybrid....3rd May





  Ballonacy....HOF exclusive (not sure on the date yet)





  C-Shock....Early July

All the smaller collections such as slimshines and tendertones are in between strange hybrid and C-shock I think. Theres some new summer bags too I think.

Don't quote me as gospel on the dates but thats what I've got so far!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was told Selfridges exclusive for Balloonacy, not HOF, and that it's expected during June, if the update books are to be believed. So much conflicting information *sigh*


----------



## miss_amy (Apr 27, 2007)

Yes.. definitely NOT HoF for Balloonacy, according to the gals at HoF.


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (May 14, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

I emailed MAC and I got some dates about upcoming collections.

Moonbathe - 4th June
Balloonacy - 4th June
Sunstrip - 4th June
C-Shock - 2nd July

Hope this helps!


----------



## ritchieramone (May 15, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KawaiiPrincess* 

 
_Hope this helps! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Definitely! 

I was hoping to get definite dates soon - especially for C-Shock - so I can *try* to keep my spending in order in preparation for a monster haul.


----------



## hb21 (May 16, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

I'm glad we don't have to wait for too long after the US for the collections this time around.  Sometimes it's weeks and I get so jealous looking at it all on their site!


----------



## melliquor (May 18, 2007)

When is Moonbathe coming out?  Is it 31 May like US?


----------



## hb21 (May 20, 2007)

KawaiiPrincess posted in the sticky at the top of the page that it's 4th June for Moonbathe, Sunstrip and Tendertones and 2nd July for C-shock.


----------



## amy_forster (May 20, 2007)

It tends to be the first thursday of the month when a new collection is released although some places release early so its best to check with your local counter/store.


----------



## melliquor (May 21, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

When is Tendertones coming out?  Isn't it with Moonbathe.


----------



## angi (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

Hey, just thought I would let you know that balloonacy was released yesterday (as a selfridges exclusive). I rang birmingham selfridges and they told me it was out, and indeed, they were telling the truth. When I went they had everything in stock (including the palette). Although, I'm not sure how many lipglasses the collection should have, but they only had three (they had first bloom in the remaining counter slot)- the ones that they had were out for fun, perky and silly girl. The MA said that they had enough stock for thursday and friday, but probably wouldn't have enough for the weekend. Oh, and apparently moonbathe is set for release next thursday.


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 3, 2007)

*when do moonbath and ballooncy come out in the UK*

anybody know
ive heard diff dates lool
does anybody know a deffinete date
thanks
xxx


----------



## Lissa (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KawaiiPrincess* 

 
_I emailed MAC and I got some dates about upcoming collections.

Moonbathe - 4th June
Balloonacy - 4th June
Sunstrip - 4th June
C-Shock - 2nd July

Hope this helps! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Let's hope this is still correct, 4th June tomorrow WOOT!!!


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

Yeah me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If in doubt then ring up your local counter.


----------



## PomPoko (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angi* 

 
_Hey, just thought I would let you know that balloonacy was released yesterday (as a selfridges exclusive). I rang birmingham selfridges and they told me it was out, and indeed, they were telling the truth. When I went they had everything in stock (including the palette). Although, I'm not sure how many lipglasses the collection should have, but they only had three (they had first bloom in the remaining counter slot)- the ones that they had were out for fun, perky and silly girl. The MA said that they had enough stock for thursday and friday, but probably wouldn't have enough for the weekend. Oh, and apparently moonbathe is set for release next thursday._

 
i actually *need* firespot. and moonbathe lipgloss. I will be camped outside the mac store 1st thing thursday morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't think it'd be out so soon! And if its not out on thursday, I think i may sob in a heap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha, i dunno what it is about these two in particular, but my mouth is actually watering whenever I see pics!


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

Well it's out on thursday now ^_^ I did see the Balloonacy collection but I only came back home with the Pink Meringue lipglass. The rest of the collection didn't appeal to me but that means more money for Moonbathe and C-Shock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm gonna go to my favourite MAC counter really early too. I have a feeling the lashes will sell out fast and I want them lol. I also want to get Firespot and maybe a couple of other things hehe.


----------



## Lissa (Jun 7, 2007)

Moonbathe and Sunstrip are now on the UK website!!!!!!


----------



## Lissa (Jun 7, 2007)

and Tendertones


----------



## carinapieries (Jun 7, 2007)

Im getting impatient! Its taking ages to update on the site. I want those blushers!


----------



## melliquor (Jun 10, 2007)

Has anybody heard of a collections In 3D being released in UK in September?  I haven't heard about this yet.


----------



## Turbokittykat (Jun 11, 2007)

Anyone know if Balloonacy will be available on the UK web site? I was originally told it would be a Selfridges and web exclusive, but I know it's been out at Selfridges for a week or two and there's no sign of it on the web yet. I really want the two pigments and the quad and I really hope I haven't missed my chance simply because I can't get to a Selfridges. I may have to call them tomorrow and see if they have any left and can do a mail order for me.


----------



## melliquor (Jun 16, 2007)

When is the new pro colours being released in the pro store?  In the US, it is on the 21 June.  I can't wait to see those.  The look fantastic.


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

i cant wait for c-shock
ROLL ON 2ND JULY!!!

i really wanted the pandimonium quad from balloncy


----------



## melliquor (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

Does anybody have any dates of upcoming collections?  I saw that Painterely and 3D are being released on the 2 August and Smoke Signals on 23 August.  I hope we won't have to wait until September.  Since we are getting Flashtronic and Rushmetal on 2 August, I have a feeling the other collections are coming here until September and Smoke Signals in October.  Also, does anybody know when the new pro colours are being released here?  I called the pro store and they don't have a clue.

I hate that we always get the collections after the US.  It sucks.  I hate having to look at the website and wish it was here for I can buy it.  I can't wait for C Shock and we still have almost 2 weeks to wait.


----------



## ratoo (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

Has anyone had confirmation that c-shock comes out on the 2nd? I went into a MAC store today and was told that its on thurs  - 5th July. I just want to make sure that there aren't any mix ups as I really don't want to miss out!


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

I contacted Customer Services last week to ask for the exact release date as I'm getting so paranoid that all the items I'd like from this collection will be sold out before I can get my hands on them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Disappointingly, they only stated that C-Shock would be released "at the start of July"!

I'm assuming that it's only going to be available from the Thursday, but I'll be calling them up on the Monday just in case! (I'm too far from a store or counter to be able to go at the moment.)


----------



## melliquor (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

C Shock is on the 5 July.  That was confirmed by Selfridges and the Pro Store in Carnaby.  Also, the new pro colours won't be out until September I was told.  I am so hoping that is wrong though.


----------



## amy_forster (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

I've been told c-shock is the first thursday of july, making it the 5th of july. I've also been told that the pro colours are coming in august.

I tend to ring for the week or so before a release to check its not being released early, they have a tendency to release things early when I really want something! 

With regards to the next set of collections, you tend to find that they are released at the start of the month following their release in the US. Its just rubbish we have to wait! Sometimes they're released here first though.


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

why are people saying 2nd july and some 5th! does anybody know WHEN c-shock will deffo be coming out? arrghh!


----------



## melliquor (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

New collections are the first Thursday of every month.  I have been told though it is very limited.  The pro store said they only got a few of each of the eyeshadows.


----------



## melliquor (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

I will be going to MAC at 10 on Thursday.  I will be pissed if I miss any of the eye shadows.

I am not worried about the pro line anymore.  I ordered a bunch of it in the US for $130 and that is £65 here.  Haha... 7 e/s and 3 blushes for £65, that is bloody cheap.  The thought of waiting until September was driving me nuts.


----------



## ratoo (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_New collections are the first Thursday of every month.  I have been told though it is very limited.  The pro store said they only got a few of each of the eyeshadows._

 
Same at my local store. They have v.few Going Bananas and will have to put 2 out as testers so will have little to sell. I'm hoping to get all the eye shadows so will be speeding there on thurs.

However, the MA I spoke to did tell me that they've realised how few they got and may get some more from the US so it may disappear but come back. Lets hope so if we miss out on anything


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

so is it deffinately thursday? ahhh i need to know lol... tonnes of people say the 2nd [today] and only a couple have said thursday


----------



## Risser (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

Novel Twist will be available exclusively to Selfridges and on counter 2nd August 2007!!


----------



## saspearia (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

I went to the counter in Guildford yesterday and they confirmed that C-Shock is out this thursday but they will only have 6 of each shade! - why they restrict it that much is beyond me!


----------



## Chopy (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Risser* 

 
_Novel Twist will be available exclusively to Selfridges and on counter 2nd August 2007!!_

 
Very Good


----------



## melliquor (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

YEAH... Novel Twist is coming here.  I can't believe it.  I just ordered a bunch of stuff from the US.  

I am heading over to Selfridges on Thursday at 10.  I am not chancing it that I can't get all of my C Shock.


----------



## Gblue (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

im heading into town for 9:30 tomorrow. i desperately want all the colours :S


----------



## ritchieramone (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saspearia* 

 
_I went to the counter in Guildford yesterday and they confirmed that C-Shock is out this thursday but they will only have 6 of each shade! - why they restrict it that much is beyond me!_

 
I'm so worried I'm going to miss out if the stock levels are so low! I mean, I know there are more important things in the world, but I *need* C-Shock! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll be on the phone to the Pro Store the second they open tomorrow.


----------



## ratoo (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

Ok so its 10.30 pm on wed night and the website is sold out of most of c-shock already. Not fair at all


----------



## Lissy Loo (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

I know..i saw that aswell. I think it is ridiculous that they have such low supplies. whats the point of having it at all. I am going to call the HOF store in London city this morning and see if they have any stock and may go down at lunch...if they have any!!

if anyone manages to get some, let us know


----------



## ritchieramone (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

Grrrrrr! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish I had bothered to look at the website last night, but I've tried looking the night before for other collections and they never appeared until midway through the 'official' realease date. 

I only managed to order Sugar Shock, Wondergrass and Big T, the 2 eyeshadows I was least interested in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've just been on the phone to mail order and was told "We don't have that collection yet. It's not released here yet until the start of July". Really?! However, the lady I spoke is going to investigate and call me back which I appreciate, but it seems ridiculous that mail order don't even know it's out ...


----------



## ritchieramone (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

Just had a call back from mail order and they said they'll have limited stocks of C-Shock available from mid-afternoon.


----------



## Lissy Loo (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

Does anyone know if you can buy MAC products from the US and ship Internationally?


----------



## ratoo (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissy Loo* 

 
_Does anyone know if you can buy MAC products from the US and ship Internationally?_

 
I don't believe you can as I was looking at it as an option.


----------



## scotpaulabear (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

Does anyone know, will Novel Twist be available on the MAC UK website after the 2nd of August?  I'd really love to see the new paintpots but we don't have a Selfridges in Edinburgh!


----------



## ratoo (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

I think its a Selfridges exclusive, which if it is, I doubt it will be on the website. Balloonacy was a Selfridges exclusive and didn't make it on to the website. However, Selfridges do mail order. It might be worth looking at the pics on here when people get their orders, or looking on the Nordstroms website to get an idea of the products and phoning up and ordering when it comes out.

HTH


----------



## melliquor (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: UK release dates*

When is Novel Twist being released here?  I got some news of upcoming collections.

Alexander McQueen collection is a Harrods exclusive collection.  I found out on Saturday when a MA told me at the pro store.  

Painterly is being released in August and I am assuming it will be coming out with Rushmetal and Flashtronic because our collections are only released on the first Thursday of every month.  I saw one of the Paint Pots and they are gorgeous.  I can't wait to get them.

Also, got to glance at the 3D lipglasses and was told there are tiny particles in each one that has a different colour to give it a 3D effect.  I saw an orange one and it was amazing.  You can see like yellow and blue sparkling.  

Also got to see Flashtronic and Northern Lights looks just like Porcelain Pink.  I am not sure if i am going to get that one anymore.  The eyeshadows from Flashtronic looks amazing.


----------



## Lissy Loo (Jul 25, 2007)

Does this mean that all this new stuff will be available in stores next Thursday 2nd?? how excting, i wonder if Stansted airport will stock any of the new stuff as i am flying from there on Monday 6th

I know that when C Shock came out, House of Fraser London City had it on the shelves the week before it was due so i might go down there earlier than next Thursday to see if they do it again

shhh don't tell my Hubby


----------



## ritchieramone (Jul 26, 2007)

Sorry if this has been posted elsewhere (I haven't had time to check), but C-Shock has been restocked on maccosmetics.co.uk.

When I checked a moment ago, everything apart from Going Bananas was available.


----------



## melliquor (Jul 28, 2007)

We have 5 collections being released on Thursday (listed below).  I am going to be so broke this month.

Flashtronic
Rushmetal
Novel Twist (Selfridges Exclusive)
Painterly
3D

This is going to be my biggest haul EVER.


----------



## Lissy Loo (Jul 29, 2007)

yep i think these releases may turn me bankrupt
but hey, i'll look damn good


----------



## Lissy Loo (Aug 1, 2007)

do any of you girls in the UK know if the airports stock the new releases at the same time as the MAC stores? I am flying out of Stansted on Monday and am wondering if i should wait and see if they have anything.


----------



## Lissy Loo (Aug 2, 2007)

Just went to Selfridges in London and they had all of the new Collections out. It was nice and quiet in there aswell which was a bonus. I bought the Pro Brush set, Pearleriser, Cool Eye Pallette and a Technokohl eyeliner from the painterly range, I nearlly bought some of the piggies from Rushmetal and 3d lip glasses but didn't...and now i keep thinking about them


----------



## Lissa (Aug 2, 2007)

The new collections are up on the UK website - Rushmetal, Flashtronic, In 3D and Painterly


----------



## melliquor (Aug 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissy Loo* 

 
_Just went to Selfridges in London and they had all of the new Collections out. It was nice and quiet in there aswell which was a bonus. I bought the Pro Brush set, Pearleriser, Cool Eye Pallette and a Technokohl eyeliner from the painterly range, I nearlly bought some of the piggies from Rushmetal and 3d lip glasses but didn't...and now i keep thinking about them_

 
What time did you go?  I was there about 10:30.  I got everything I wanted except for a few 3D glosses and the eye powder brush.  I think I will need to go back again.

Did you notice that Selfridges didn't have any of the blushes, beauty powders, lipsticks, and lipglosses from Novel Twist?


----------



## charzz (Aug 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissy Loo* 

 
_do any of you girls in the UK know if the airports stock the new releases at the same time as the MAC stores? I am flying out of Stansted on Monday and am wondering if i should wait and see if they have anything._

 
I asked an MA (Christina in the Covent Garden branch, she is incredibly nice, showed me Flashtronic on Wednesday!), and she said that all branches should get the collections. I'll be going to Gatwick on Saturday so I'll let you know if I see any of the new collections!


----------



## ratoo (Aug 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *charzz* 

 
_I asked an MA (Christina in the Covent Garden branch, she is incredibly nice, showed me Flashtronic on Wednesday!), and she said that all branches should get the collections. I'll be going to Gatwick on Saturday so I'll let you know if I see any of the new collections!_

 
Slightly OT but I love the staff at Covent Garden, they are really nice - I haven't met a bad one yet!


----------



## Lissy Loo (Aug 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_What time did you go? I was there about 10:30. I got everything I wanted except for a few 3D glosses and the eye powder brush. I think I will need to go back again.

Did you notice that Selfridges didn't have any of the blushes, beauty powders, lipsticks, and lipglosses from Novel Twist?_

 
I went down at 12:30pm and everything from Novel Twist was out, which is what i bought, they must have just put them out


----------



## amy_forster (Aug 4, 2007)

Apparently none of the colour products from novel twist are coming to the UK. So that means none of the novel twist blushes or novel twist paint-pots etc will be coming.


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Aug 16, 2007)

Has anyone seen Painterly in store? My other half went to Harvey Nics today to get me a few bits and apparently they didn't have any paint pots, the SA did say something that he didn't catch so I'm not sure if they're not stocking them.

Just trying to work out whether to order online or wait.


----------



## melliquor (Aug 16, 2007)

Painterly is out in the UK.  I purchased my paintpots from Selfridges.


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks Melliquor, I'll order from the website then if it's out elsewhere.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 22, 2007)

Does anyone know when EXACTLY blue storm/smoke signals is out in september? and the Mcqueen collection in october? they always seem to get the dates wrong on the other threads


----------



## Silent (Aug 22, 2007)

UK release dates are nearly always the first Thursday of the Month. However with collections like McQueen that apparantly aren't getting a general release (ie, store exclusives) it could well be different.


----------



## melliquor (Aug 22, 2007)

Release dates are the first thursday of every month.  McQueen collection is a Harrods exclusive collection being released on 1 October.  AM will be on the website but I don't know the date though.


----------



## Wintertulip (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey, I just wanted to say that last week I went to the MAC counter in the Leeds Harvey Nichols. I asked about the new ranges and the MUA said they would be coming out Wednesday the 5th September. I checked that it wouldn't be Thursday, and she said that they were coming a day early. 
Also that they probably would not be stocking the Kohl Power liners, as those were the only thing they had not been trained in (although she did say "Never say never"). 
Just to let everyone know.
(I hope she was right or I will have had a wasted trip to Leeds on Wednesday!)


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info wintertulip. I really want to go and buy the smoke signals quads. Only trouble is I'm pretty sure I'm in early labour now, better make sure I hurry up so that I can send my hubby to HN on Wednesday with a list, lol!!


----------



## scotpaulabear (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi, newbie here, just phoned Harvey Nicks in Edinburgh and it sounds like the new collections are in - please don't buy all the Whirlwind before I get there tonight!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 5, 2007)

That bloody sucks.  I am not going to Selfridges until Friday.  The only lemming I really have with this collection is the Feline Kohl Power.  I really hope they have them in.  It isn't on Mac website yet though.

Did anybody actually buy anything today?


----------



## Wintertulip (Sep 5, 2007)

Well I went to HN Leeds today, and they had the full range, including the kohl liners in, so I was happy. I ended up buying only Feline (1st black eyeliner ever), Raven and Stormwatch. I looked at Thunder but it looked really similar to my purple Ruby+Millie e/s. I wanted Mystery and Orpheus but I didn't like how they swatched on me, so I'll wait for the ones in the McQueen collection. 
Anyone else buy anything?


----------



## ratoo (Sep 5, 2007)

No, I almost did.I went to Covent Garden today to have a look. I already have all the shadows as my mum bought them for me when she was in the States. I'm after the kohl powers and some lipsticks, smoke signal pigment and whirlwind. Does anyone know if we can B2M for LE lipsticks?


----------



## Indian Barbie (Sep 6, 2007)

anybody know when it will be released on the website?


----------



## Lissa (Sep 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_anybody know when it will be released on the website?_

 
This is what I was wondering, I've been checking all day


----------



## m4dswine (Sep 6, 2007)

Right I know where I'm going at the weekend.... Woohoo!!


----------



## scotpaulabear (Sep 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Did anybody actually buy anything today?_

 
Just Whirlwind n/p but that was all I was really after - I looked at Wildfire but it wasn't really grabbing me.  Whirlwind on the other hand is da bomb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you can get what you want this weekend!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 6, 2007)

I went on live chat [MAC ofcourse] and the M/A said that McQueen will be at all stores and counters and wont be a shop exclusive like you are all saying. Also on the New Woman magazine website it said "out at all mac counters in October"


----------



## Indian Barbie (Sep 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_This is what I was wondering, I've been checking all day_

 

Me too! Gotta have my smoke signals!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 6, 2007)

Why isn't it on the bloody website?  I am going to Selfridges tomorrow anyways.  I can't wait to get Feline and maybe Silver Fog.  Nothing else looks very exciting.  

Does anybody know if the the new pro colours are out yet?  Last time I asked the pro store, they said they would be out in September.  I might go to Covent Garden after Selfridges tomorrow to see what they have.  Also, try to get some free samples of pigments.  I can't wait for tomorrow.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_I went on live chat [MAC ofcourse] and the M/A said that McQueen will be at all stores and counters and wont be a shop exclusive like you are all saying. Also on the New Woman magazine website it said "out at all mac counters in October"_

 
I wonder when they changed that then.  Harrods is still advertising it as an exclusive to them.  It would be easier if it was at other stores besides Harrods.  I can't wait for McQueen and New Vegas.  I am getting a few of New Vegas.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm getting well impatient now! I want my Smoking eyes quad! Why isn't it online yet ahhh.

Lol sorry had a moment there.


----------



## Lissa (Sep 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_I'm getting well impatient now! I want my Smoking eyes quad! Why isn't it online yet ahhh.

Lol sorry had a moment there._

 
I know! I need those nail polishes! I really can't be bothered to face the traffic and queues in town tomorrow, I wanted to order my stuff online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's weird isn't it, they are usually online on the same day as they're released at counters


----------



## melliquor (Sep 7, 2007)

Are the new collections definately out?


----------



## melliquor (Sep 7, 2007)

I just called and confirmed they are definately out.  I really hope they haven't sold out of anything yet.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Sep 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_I know! I need those nail polishes! I really can't be bothered to face the traffic and queues in town tomorrow, I wanted to order my stuff online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's weird isn't it, they are usually online on the same day as they're released at counters_

 
If I could, I would go to a counter but there's none nearby! I'm checking the site frequently for them to update it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How much will a quad be? Because I have no money and I'm putting it on a credit card.


*EDIT*


I just phoned customer service (0870 034 2999) and they have the whole smoke signals collection available through mail order at that number! WOO!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 7, 2007)

If you don't know yet... SS & BS is finally on the website.  I just got back from Selfridges.  It was awesome.  They had a whole event going on.  There was a couple dancing and a somebody playing the sax.  

Guess what... they finally had some postcards.  I got 3 Smoke Signal postcards.  YAY!!!!!! Doing the happy dance.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Sep 7, 2007)

oh wow. Sounds like it was an awesome place to be


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 8, 2007)

i got my smoking eyes quad yesterday! i didnt like anything else its all too 'blah' IMO


----------



## girlstar (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm not going to get to my Debenhams counter till tomorrow.. I kinda want Feline, because of all the raves on here.. but I've recently started using my fluidlines a lot, and therefore I dunno if it's worth it. Nothing in SS or BS intrigues me, nothing in A McQ does either.. and the only thing I'm looking forward to from Holiday is the set of softsparkles and the brush box MAYBE. :/


----------



## melliquor (Sep 8, 2007)

I love the softsparkes.  I can't wait for those to come out.  I am hoping they have some nice pigment sets too.  From AM... I am really looking forward to the LE paintpots and New Vegas.  I use the paintpots everyday.  I just love them.  I am not spending much the next few months.  I want to get a Chloe bag in December so I will need to save cut out my Mac haulage for a few mos.  It will be so worth it though.


----------



## Lissa (Sep 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girlstar* 

 
_I'm not going to get to my Debenhams counter till tomorrow.. I kinda want Feline, because of all the raves on here.. but I've recently started using my fluidlines a lot, and therefore I dunno if it's worth it. Nothing in SS or BS intrigues me, nothing in A McQ does either.. and the only thing I'm looking forward to from Holiday is the set of softsparkles and the brush box MAYBE. :/_

 
Must be the same Debenhams counter I go to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I bought some stuff online last night, got Feline and 2 of the nail polishes


----------



## girlstar (Sep 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_Must be the same Debenhams counter I go to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes!! I just moved here though.. is there any MA's I should watch out for? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe


----------



## Lissa (Sep 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girlstar* 

 
_Yes!! I just moved here though.. is there any MA's I should watch out for? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe_

 
I've only ever had one of the MAs there do my makeup, her name is Shameem. She's always been very helpful with me even though they are usually so busy in there that there are customers everywhere asking questions! The other girls' names I don't know, but the tall Asian girl with long hair I think is the manager and she's very nice. Last time I was in they had a new girl, I think she had a French accent, and she was super nice and helpful with my B2M. 

There's one in particular I would really like to book a makeover with though, I was watching her do one once and I was amazed at her skill. If I find out her name I will let you know


----------



## c00ki312 (Sep 24, 2007)

when is a mcqueen released and is it harrods only? OH and matte2 collection. when is that out??? anyone know?
sorry im a bit behind in their collections nowadays...thanks


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 26, 2007)

whens the holiday stuff out? its all so gorgeous


----------



## melliquor (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_when is a mcqueen released and is it harrods only? OH and matte2 collection. when is that out??? anyone know?
sorry im a bit behind in their collections nowadays...thanks_

 
I am not sure when McQueen is coming out.  They advertised on Monday but when I went to Harrods and asked them, they said next Thursday.  I would call on Monday and find out if it is out or not.  

Matte and the other stuff is next Thursday.


----------



## NoAddedSugar (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm waiting for the new Plushlash mascara its getting rave reviews.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 27, 2007)

mcqueen will most likely to be out on thursday.. i remember people telling me that the c-shock was gonna be out on a tuesday and i went on a wednesday and the girl said "we arent meant to sell these until thursday" but she stil let me buy some


----------



## melliquor (Sep 30, 2007)

I just called Harrods and it won't be out until Thursday.  I hate when they advertise a date and then release it earlier or later.  

I am definately getting Plushlash on Thursday.  I can't wait for Mattene to come out.  The lippies sound gorgeous.  Is Mattene out on Thursday as well?  I so want those lippies.  I am thinking of getting Seriously Rich, 40's Pink, Classic Dame, You say Tomato, and Powersuit.  

I think from Matte 2... i will be only getting a few eyeshadows, Newly Minted and possible one of the purples.


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 1, 2007)

does anyone knows if they are gonna sell the holiday 07 stuff at mac counters or is it just in stores and online? 
 how much will the stuff cost?

will we be getting the keepsake set? 

and im sure i heard somewhere that the BASIC BRUSH SET is just an exclusive in the US? i doubt that will be right because i dont see why we shouldnt get it but i just want to make sure!


----------



## Mandypaul (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi i rang my local mac store (liverpool) and they said they will be getting the holiday collections but they were not too sure on the correct dates yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i cant wait for them to come out. In a way ime glad the US get them first as then i can see some great swatches and reviews on the different sets before i make my choice


----------



## madkitty (Oct 4, 2007)

any answer on whether mcqueen is Harrods only?


----------



## ilorietta (Oct 4, 2007)

I read in vogue that it will be online from the 15th October!


----------



## Jot (Oct 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *madkitty* 

 
_any answer on whether mcqueen is Harrods only?_

 
i think online and in harrods -  my local MAC stand thought they might be getting them too.


----------



## Mandypaul (Oct 4, 2007)

yea my local mac stand said they are getting mcqueen too


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 5, 2007)

whens the holiday stuff out?

and are we getting the keepsake set? coz in the US its a macys exclusive i think


----------



## c00ki312 (Oct 5, 2007)

how come matte2 is not on the website yet? i already bought my e/s but wondering y its not ont he site...


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 8, 2007)

anyone got the dates for holiday 07 yet?
will the holiday stuff be sold at counters or just stores and the site?


----------



## madkitty (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah the holiday pretties will be at the counters. Im off tonight to get my matte haul


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 8, 2007)

thanks madkitty!


----------



## melliquor (Oct 9, 2007)

I am thinking all the Holiday stuff will be released on the 1 November.  It is always the first Thursday of the month.  Any collections that are coming out in November in the US will be out here 6 December.


----------



## c00ki312 (Oct 9, 2007)

no-one knows y matte2 n mattene r not on website???


----------



## ritchieramone (Oct 10, 2007)

They're on now - I have no idea why there was a delay though!


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 13, 2007)

does anyone know the prices for the brush sets?


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 17, 2007)

Heres the dates: (not sure if they are right)
Antiquitease Colour - Nov 1st
Hierlooms brush sets - Nov 1st
Royal assets - Nov 1st

Finery - Dec 6th
Curiousitease - Dec 6th
MAC of beauty - Dec 6th
Metal-X - Dec 6th

Does anybody know if we will get the basic brush set too? because it says on the colour story thread its a Saks exclusive in the special packaging and the normal packaging will be a store exclusive which would be shit because the nearest MAC store to me is like 5 hours away


----------



## Mandypaul (Oct 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_Heres the dates: (not sure if they are right)
Antiquitease Colour - Nov 1st
Hierlooms brush sets - Nov 1st
Royal assets - Nov 1st

Finery - Dec 6th
Curiousitease - Dec 6th
MAC of beauty - Dec 6th
Metal-X - Dec 6th

Does anybody know if we will get the basic brush set too? because it says on the colour story thread its a Saks exclusive in the special packaging and the normal packaging will be a store exclusive which would be shit because the nearest MAC store to me is like 5 hours away_

 
Hi do you know if them dates are for online also, thanks


----------



## Jot (Oct 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_Heres the dates: (not sure if they are right)
Antiquitease Colour - Nov 1st
Hierlooms brush sets - Nov 1st
Royal assets - Nov 1st

Finery - Dec 6th
Curiousitease - Dec 6th
MAC of beauty - Dec 6th
Metal-X - Dec 6th
_

 
i might be wrong but i thought antiquitease is out on the 8th. I know my local counter is having an event day on the sat 10th, it would make sense to me to do it the weekend just after the release rather than a week after.


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jot* 

 
_i might be wrong but i thought antiquitease is out on the 8th. I know my local counter is having an event day on the sat 10th, it would make sense to me to do it the weekend just after the release rather than a week after._

 
i really dont know! i just thought it was the first thursday of the month [when collections usually come out in the UK] but i dnt see why they would change it.. is this newcastle in fenwick?


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mandypaul* 

 
_Hi do you know if them dates are for online also, thanks_

 
well lately the website has been slow with puttin new products on.. usually about 2-3 days after they appear online but maybe they will do it on the same day like they used to


----------



## Jot (Oct 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i really dont know! i just thought it was the first thursday of the month [when collections usually come out in the UK] but i dnt see why they would change it.. is this newcastle in fenwick?_

 
yeah i know its normally 1st thursday of the month but i think the poster said 8th. Yep its newcastle in fenwicks - they have a couple of people in to do makeovers


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jot* 

 
_yeah i know its normally 1st thursday of the month but i think the poster said 8th. Yep its newcastle in fenwicks - they have a couple of people in to do makeovers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ohh thanks =) ill have to check it out!


----------



## Mandypaul (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey guys i have just spoke to a lady on the mac online helpline, and she said that the christmas sets will be out in Nov, the she said next week. Hope she is right lol as she didnt give official dat.
I also asked the price for the brush sets and Royal assets eye sets.

Brush sets are : 39.00
Eye Sets : 25.00

I did not ask about the prices on the rest as the baby was not happy with me being on phone lol


----------



## Jot (Oct 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mandypaul* 

 
_Hey guys i have just spoke to a lady on the mac online helpline, and she said that the christmas sets will be out in Nov, the she said next week. Hope she is right lol as she didnt give official dat.
I also asked the price for the brush sets and Royal assets eye sets.

Brush sets are : 39.00
Eye Sets : 25.00

I did not ask about the prices on the rest as the baby was not happy with me being on phone lol_

 
ohh i thought the eye sets might be 28.00 - so yay £3 saved! ha ha as if that makes the difference


----------



## Mandypaul (Oct 25, 2007)

ha yea i thought that aswell, and if you buy all of them you can save 12.00 yay


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 25, 2007)

i thought the eye palettes were only £19


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 25, 2007)

and i was on the US mac site on the MAC CHAT LIVE and the M/A said we shud be getting them TODAY :| i didnt beleive it because obviously we get ours later.. but im pretty sure they r out on the 1st because its the first thursday of the month


----------



## Mandypaul (Oct 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_and i was on the US mac site on the MAC CHAT LIVE and the M/A said we shud be getting them TODAY :| i didnt beleive it because obviously we get ours later.. but im pretty sure they r out on the 1st because its the first thursday of the month_

 
I am so hoping that they will be out on the first, the lady i spoke with did say next week, so hope hope. I also so hope that the eye pallates are 19.00 and she has got it wrong, but she did put me on hold for a few seconds and checked with somebody and then said 25.00, i am so hoping she is wrong lol 

I am so exited about the holiday sets, as i have only just started collecting mac, and these will be my first ones so yay


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mandypaul* 

 
_ 
I am so exited about the holiday sets, as i have only just started collecting mac, and these will be my first ones so yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
same


----------



## Mandypaul (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey guys just double checked with mac on the release dates and prices of the christmas collection, and it is the 1st Nov yay 
And prices for eye and lip palette are:

Eyes 25.00
Lips 19.00 

Not long now ime so exited to get my stuff i am so sad lol, i have my shopping basket all ready for my boyfriend to buy for christmas


----------



## Jot (Oct 30, 2007)

Grr why are they not doing their event at my counter till the following sat! i hope they don't sell out - however i did find out its with a top mac artist


----------



## Mandypaul (Oct 30, 2007)

oooh that should be good  i wanna go too lol, ime buying my stuff online so ime hoping its not too slow and puts it online nice and quick.


----------



## ritchieramone (Oct 30, 2007)

I'l have to buy mine online as well, but I'll be away from home when it will go up on the site (unless they're as slow as they were the last couple of collections). I was going to take my laptop but it looks as if I won't have any wifi access either so I'm pinning all my hopes on my sister remembering to order it for me.


----------



## Mandypaul (Oct 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_I'l have to buy mine online as well, but I'll be away from home when it will go up on the site (unless they're as slow as they were the last couple of collections). I was going to take my laptop but it looks as if I won't have any wifi access either so I'm pinning all my hopes on my sister remembering to order it for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yea i have a feeling they are going to be slow getting it up online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i know that the shops will have it in tomorrow but online  
u will have to ring your sister and be like " order order" lol, i am not sure whether to go the shops yet? i would rather order online as the mac counter can get so busy and at home i can have a coffee and order away lol, also its my boyfriend who is buying me all the stuff and he is in work tomorrow so he is leaving me he credit card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol so i suppose i would have to order online with that.


----------



## nunu (Nov 19, 2007)

does anyone know if curioustease is out yet?

TIA


----------



## amy_forster (Nov 20, 2007)

All the xmas sets like eyeliners, pigments, plushglasses etc apparently come out 1st thursday in december along with metal x and of beauty. Thats what the ma at my local store said. HTH.


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 21, 2007)

oo im so excited now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 does anybody know when we get The Originals and sculpt n shape?


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 21, 2007)

ohh and does anybody know the prices of 'of Beauty' and Sculpt n Shape please

i know that the piggie sets are £24 each but i have no idea on the other collections. thanks


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 30, 2007)

omg im soo annoyed :O
they have all the new stuff on the site which was meant to b out 6th December
so does anybody know that they are out at counters/stores yet?  or just on the site until 6th?
xxx thanks


----------



## Jot (Dec 2, 2007)

They are in the stores now (metrocentre at least!) and selling out fast x


----------



## amy_forster (Dec 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_omg im soo annoyed :O
they have all the new stuff on the site which was meant to b out 6th December
so does anybody know that they are out at counters/stores yet?  or just on the site until 6th?
xxx thanks_

 

How annoying is it?!? They give you a release date and then release it all nearly a week early. Ugh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dropped into debenhams at mhall by chance and found everything out so I rang nottingham so I could go get my discounted goodies & they released on saturday 1st. I went this morning and metal-x has sold out bar the pink e/s & some of the glitter liners. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Proper poopy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so annoyed. What is the point in a release date if you're going to release early?!? I ask you that. Answers on a postcard please.


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 15, 2007)

does anyone know when ORIGINALS, SCULPT N SHAPE come out? x


----------



## JustDivine (Dec 19, 2007)

Yea, any word on the Originals? It has been released earlier than planned in the US....

OT, I am going to be in the States when Fafi hits stores on Feb 13th!!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 27, 2007)

well i deffo think originals is out on the 3rd jan - someone said 26th december but i didnt really think it would be out then. and its not on the website now so it must be the 3rd jan x


----------



## amy_forster (Dec 28, 2007)

It won't surprise me if its released early. I'm not sure when but I'd guess it'll be out before thursday! They don't have anything left in a lot of stores from the xmas releases!


----------



## Luceuk (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jot* 

 
_They are in the stores now (metrocentre at least!) and selling out fast x_

 
I was in the Metro Centre yesterday and managed to get the Metallic eyes, they were sold out online last week so I was suprised they had any, most of the other sets were sold out.

Does anyone know when the Sculpt and Shape is out? If it is already I can't find it on the website.


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_I was in the Metro Centre yesterday and managed to get the Metallic eyes, they were sold out online last week so I was suprised they had any, most of the other sets were sold out.

Does anyone know when the Sculpt and Shape is out? If it is already I can't find it on the website._

 

sculpt n shape shud be out the same time as originals on the 3rd jan


----------



## Indian Barbie (Dec 30, 2007)

I wonder when Fafi and Heatherette will be out here! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_I wonder when Fafi and Heatherette will be out here! I'm so excited!!!_

 
yeh deffo! obviously not till after the US.. so we will most likely get them april/may time


----------



## Indian Barbie (Dec 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_yeh deffo! obviously not till after the US.. so we will most likely get them april/may time_

 
noooo! Cannot wait that long! its not fair


----------



## Luceuk (Dec 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_sculpt n shape shud be out the same time as originals on the 3rd jan_

 
Thanks, the same time as my student loan


----------



## Indian Barbie (Jan 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_Thanks, the same time as my student loan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol naughty naughty


----------



## nunu (Jan 4, 2008)

i think they are out but im not sure. They are already on the website though!!
xoxo


----------



## Luceuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Does anyone know if the counters have Steel Blue Pigment I really want it but it's not on the website.


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 4, 2008)

how come it says that most items arent LE? this would be amazing if they werent lol save loads of money and why dont we have steel blue but have the authentics palette? :|


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Jan 5, 2008)

Anyone have an estimated release date for the N Collection? It's out on the 17th Feb in the US. I CAN'T WAIT for this collection-I have to have everything!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oops I meant 17th JAN in the US


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 5, 2008)

remember everything in the uk comes out the first thursday of the month so it will be feb 7th


----------



## nunu (Jan 6, 2008)

yep i agree with glam8babe


----------



## JustDivine (Jan 14, 2008)

Fafi says on her site that the collection will be released in March (Europe) so I would assume March 6th


----------



## foxynats (Jan 20, 2008)

I can't wait for the N Collection to come out... yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## nunu (Jan 20, 2008)

I cant't wait either!! is it confirmed that it's coming out on the 7th of feb?


----------



## JustDivine (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes, there are events at a couple of stores for the N Collection on the 7th.....definitely Feb 7th!


----------



## JustDivine (Feb 2, 2008)

I just got back from the Selfridges Oxford Street making ym 2nd haul this week, lol. 

A LIL INFO FOR YOU....
Well, the guy who served me was very excited about Fafi launch which is definitely the 1st thursday in March (he confirmed that all new collections launch on the first thurs of the month). He also said that the Fafi dolls are £6.50. He already has his Fafi gratis and looves it!!!

Also, HEATHERETTE!!! Will be exclusive to SELFRIDGES in the UK,  launching 1st Thursday in APRIL!! He said its all discoballs and funky packaging, as we all know!!


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_I just got back from the Selfridges Oxford Street making ym 2nd haul this week, lol. 

A LIL INFO FOR YOU....
Well, the guy who served me was very excited about Fafi launch which is definitely the 1st thursday in March (he confirmed that all new collections launch on the first thurs of the month). He also said that the Fafi dolls are £6.50. He already has his Fafi gratis and looves it!!!

Also, HEATHERETTE!!! Will be exclusive to SELFRIDGES in the UK, launching 1st Thursday in APRIL!! He said its all discoballs and funky packaging, as we all know!!_

 

WHY selfridges?  wont it be online?  ill be sooo pissed off if it isnt.. not everyone in the UK lives near a selfridges...


----------



## Luceuk (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah no Selfridges here


----------



## JustDivine (Feb 3, 2008)

It probably will be online; pretty much everything sold is available online too. Its just that you won't be able to really check it out before buying I guess


----------



## nunu (Feb 3, 2008)

lets hope its (heatherrete) is going to be available online


----------



## nunu (Feb 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_Ok my post has disappeared and I don't know where to!

Just incase anyone hasn't seen it, Fafi is launching everywhere (full launch) on the 1st Thurs in March. Dolls are £6.50, t-shirts available only online!

Heatherette is launching 1st Thurs in April...SELFRIDGES ONLY!!_

 
I can see your  post, it didn't disappear


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 3, 2008)

ooo i hope its gonna be online then lol i dont mind if i dont see it in real life coz the lovely ppl on specktra post tonnes of swatches!


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 3, 2008)

If you can't get to a Selfridges they do mail order 
Heres the link with more info http://www.selfridges.com/index.cfm?page=1231


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovegreen* 

 
_If you can't get to a Selfridges they do mail order 
Heres the link with more info [URL]http://www.selfridges.com/index.cfm?page=1231[/URL]_

 

thanks soo much for that


----------



## MsCocoa (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm sure it will be online but even though I practically live in Selfridges I'm annoyed because I the counter get's so hectic!


----------



## mimichaton206 (Feb 8, 2008)

Yay I cannot wait for Heatherette, Im planning on buying 99% of the collection! My Selfridges is always busy too (Bham) and some MAs are soo snobbish. I love the boy MAs though.


----------



## Sarah (Feb 8, 2008)

grr about being selfridges exclusive, hate that counter


----------



## funii_bunnii (Feb 9, 2008)

yay cant wait..........


----------



## laDolce (Feb 10, 2008)

I've just seen pics of Heatherette... and it looks awesome! Is there no way we can find out if Heatherette is going to be availble online? Might drop Mac an e-mail...


----------



## Luceuk (Feb 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laDolce* 

 
_I've just seen pics of Heatherette... and it looks awesome! Is there no way we can find out if Heatherette is going to be availble online? Might drop Mac an e-mail..._

 
I saw those too, I think I'm more excited over Heatherette than Fafi. I think it will probably be April that it's out?


----------



## laDolce (Feb 11, 2008)

@Luceuk.... yes gotta prefer Heatherette over Fafi! At least I've got a bit of time to save some money for this one... Let's just hope it will be available online...


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 11, 2008)

i deffo prefer heatherette than fafi... when i saw the heatherette pics i totally forgot what stuff from fafi looked like lol
i HOPE they will be online though coz i want like 90% of the collection!


----------



## igswonderworld (Feb 11, 2008)

Everyone, do you think the pro store in London would release Fafi at the same time, on the US release day? I mean the pro stores are already carrying Fafi collection and Bendels even have it, why not London pro store?


----------



## laDolce (Feb 11, 2008)

@glam8babe.... what are you planning on getting or better to say what are you not getting? This is gonna be expensive for a lot of us....


----------



## MsCocoa (Feb 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *igswonderworld* 

 
_Everyone, do you think the pro store in London would release Fafi at the same time, on the US release day? I mean the pro stores are already carrying Fafi collection and Bendels even have it, why not London pro store?_

 
I doubt it because I think it's a more regional thing, the Pro store here may however carry it in advance to the UK release date.

After seeing the pics I'm hoping they at least sell it in Pro stores so I can avoid Selfridges.


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laDolce* 

 
_@glam8babe.... what are you planning on getting or better to say what are you not getting? This is gonna be expensive for a lot of us...._

 
well im planning on NOT getting:
- fleshpot lipstick because it looks abit TOO pale for my taste and i could always order it from pro if i ever do want it
- i might get one of the beauty powders.. i do like both but it depends how the bronze one looks in swatches
- i like all the lipglass's apart from bonus beat.. same reason as i dont want fleshpot really and its too alike other colours from the perm line
- reflects gold - i already have it from the holiday pigment collection and hardly use it
- pink pearl pigment... its a pro so i could always get it in the future
- i wont get all of the double ended pencils but i might get a couple to try them out
- i like the sound of the lashes but ill probs end up getting one pair
- and i wont get the nail polish coz i only go to o.p.i or nails inc for those!

sounds like i dont want alot lol but there is loads in the collection!

check out my beauty blog if you havent seen the pics of the heatherette stuff yet coz apprently its been took off ebay...

Glam-Beauty


----------



## laDolce (Feb 11, 2008)

I can't decide about Fleshpot... just got into using a bit darker colours... still quite pale though... 

Had a look at the pics earlier... will have to have another look later on and probably make descisions later on when I've seen swatches...


----------



## MisaMayah (Feb 11, 2008)

Fleshpot is magical! an MUA used ot on me for a photoshoot a few years ago and im a NC43-45..it looked like the perfect nude I was surprised!


----------



## mimibrowneyes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi, I Had A Chat Online To A Mac Artist In The Us, And She Says Fafi Is Being Released Here This Week... I Dunno How Accurate That Is, But She Said To Call The Local Pro Stores. Said She'd Email Me Details But Nothing Yet... Dead Excited If It Is!! I Specifically Said U.k... So... Unless Thats An Initial For A U..s State?? :s

SORRY- in the email she said its due for release in March 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well not long to go!! im looking forwrd to a couple of the paintpots


----------



## igswonderworld (Feb 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mimibrowneyes* 

 
_Hi, I Had A Chat Online To A Mac Artist In The Us, And She Says Fafi Is Being Released Here This Week... I Dunno How Accurate That Is, But She Said To Call The Local Pro Stores. Said She'd Email Me Details But Nothing Yet... Dead Excited If It Is!! I Specifically Said U.k... So... Unless Thats An Initial For A U..s State?? :s_

 
oh I would kiss you if that's true!!!!!!!


----------



## user68 (Feb 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mimibrowneyes* 

 
_Hi, I Had A Chat Online To A Mac Artist In The Us, And She Says Fafi Is Being Released Here This Week... I Dunno How Accurate That Is, But She Said To Call The Local Pro Stores. Said She'd Email Me Details But Nothing Yet... Dead Excited If It Is!! I Specifically Said U.k... So... Unless Thats An Initial For A U..s State?? :s_

 
I've had an artist tell me that about a different line and it ended up not being true. It was the first thursday as usual so I have my doubts on this one


----------



## melliquor (Feb 12, 2008)

I have bought the entire collection from the US.  I LOVE this collection.  It reminds me of Barbie but so much better.


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mimibrowneyes* 

 
_Hi, I Had A Chat Online To A Mac Artist In The Us, And She Says Fafi Is Being Released Here This Week... I Dunno How Accurate That Is, But She Said To Call The Local Pro Stores. Said She'd Email Me Details But Nothing Yet... Dead Excited If It Is!! I Specifically Said U.k... So... Unless Thats An Initial For A U..s State?? :s_

 

If this is true my bank manager won't be too happy 
I spoke to a ma at the pro store last week and they said it's being released on the 6th March


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 12, 2008)

it isnt out this week... i asked a MA when i went to mac the other week and she said 6th march.. the first thursday as usual


----------



## -moonflower- (Feb 14, 2008)

I was buying a fluidline yesterday and I asked the MA when it would be released here(Ireland). She said the 3rd or 4th of March.
Uch, I hate the late releases here!


----------



## anti_starlet8 (Feb 18, 2008)

i kinda hope it is march cos i've spent tooooooooooo much money on N collection already!


----------



## anti_starlet8 (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_Also, HEATHERETTE!!! Will be exclusive to SELFRIDGES in the UK,  launching 1st Thursday in APRIL!! He said its all discoballs and funky packaging, as we all know!!_

 
Noooooooooooo... I HATE Selfridges Oxford St. with a passion.  TOO busy and the MAs can never help you properly.  Oh well the bonus is that I think I'm on holiday that day anyway so I can get there when the store opens!!


----------



## Shepherdess (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anti_starlet8* 

 
_Noooooooooooo... I HATE Selfridges Oxford St. with a passion. TOO busy and the MAs can never help you properly. Oh well the bonus is that I think I'm on holiday that day anyway so I can get there when the store opens!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lol! 
I normally go in the morning to avoid the unhelpfulness too.


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 23, 2008)

now that ive seen the heatherette swatches, im taking a few things off my fafi list.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_now that ive seen the heatherette swatches, im taking a few things off my fafi list._

 
Hmm I might be doing the same (already got Fafi eyes 1 from Ebay anyway). Heatherette looks so pretty.


----------



## Dani California (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_now that ive seen the heatherette swatches, im taking a few things off my fafi list._

 
Oooh what heatherette swatches?


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 23, 2008)

http://specktra.net/f217/mac-heather...6/#post1029695

On this page!


----------



## Dani California (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 

 
_http://specktra.net/f217/mac-heather...6/#post1029695


On this page!_

 
Oooh thanks!!


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 23, 2008)

im not gettin fashion frenzy now either because Sweetness beauty powder blush is meant to be more brighter but with the shimmer of a beauty powder


----------



## MsCocoa (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_now that ive seen the heatherette swatches, im taking a few things off my fafi list._

 
Same here, maybe just a Fafi Quad and ONE lipglass and that's it...not even a doll, I'd rather wait for heatherette.


----------



## madkitty (Mar 4, 2008)

ok so does anyone know if fafi is this thurs?


----------



## ilovegreen (Mar 4, 2008)

yes its out this thursday


----------



## Jot (Mar 4, 2008)

Also strobe and Beauty powder blushes are out this thursday


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 4, 2008)

Hopefully this is my last list for Fafi before it comes out...

l/s: fun n sexy, utterly frivolous
l/g: totally it, cult fave, sugar trance
p/p: nice vice, perky, cashflow
Blush: hipness
Doll: ermine

and i want Sweetness beauty powder blush, i also want joyous but i dont think my b/f will give me any more money, so hopefully they dont sell out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i still wanna get warmed MSF coz its still available, along with another charged water but looks like im gonna have to wait even longer.

i still dont fancy the quads because i don't think i'd wear them enough especially if they aren't very opaque... also the irredescent powders arent my thing either, i already have beauty powders and loose beauty powders


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 4, 2008)

is anyone getting anything from strobe?

im debating whether or not i wanna try strobe liquid


----------



## Jot (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_is anyone getting anything from strobe?

im debating whether or not i wanna try strobe liquid_

 
I'm thinking of getting a strobe lip conditioner - i was going to buy the plain one of these but may as well get this more fun version x


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm not sure about Strobe yet. I bought some Strobe Cream last year but didn't really give it much of a chance before deciding it wasn't for me and selling it on eBay. I didn't really see the strobe effect at all, but perhaps that's just me.

I might get one of the tinted lip conditioners though. They look quite nice though I normally just spend a couple of pounds on an E45 or Nivea lip balm and always avoid the tinted ones!


----------



## Luceuk (Mar 4, 2008)

I think I may buy a lip conditioner in a few weeks if they are still in stock, I have Strobe cream so I'm not getting the liquid.


----------



## MsCocoa (Mar 5, 2008)

Fafi is online already if anyone's interested unfortunately my desire for Fafi has gone and the plastic covering has put me off even buying a lipglass.


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (Mar 7, 2008)

Does anyone know what collection they are releasing in April? I know Heatherette is being released but its only a Selfridges exclusive. What collection will the stores and counters get?


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 7, 2008)

im not sure if there is one.. im sure that dazzleglass, naughty nauticals come out in may-june time


----------



## amy_forster (Mar 7, 2008)

From what the girls at my local store were saying, they don't even know about naughty nauticals or dazzleglass. I took my list of collections to try & find out when things were coming to the uk & they didn't even know about them!!! Not even the names!


----------



## Winnie (Mar 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mimichaton206* 

 
_Yay I cannot wait for Heatherette, Im planning on buying 99% of the collection! My Selfridges is always busy too (Bham) and some MAs are soo snobbish. I love the boy MAs though._

 
Yeah thats my local one too and some of them are so snobbish. Though on Fafi day there was a lovely MA but can't remember her name now...I find the staff at the freestanding store much nicer! Can't wait for heatherette, not sure if I will be buying much apart from a couple of lipglosses but I will be there inspecting the goods in real life too!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Mar 15, 2008)

wait, they aren't even going to release heatherette online?


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_wait, they aren't even going to release heatherette online?_

 
yes they are THANK GOD!!


----------



## JustDivine (Mar 17, 2008)

Available at Sefridges and maccosmetics.co.uk, according to the press release


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 18, 2008)

its available online cuz its on the website in the US!


----------



## Ang9000 (Mar 19, 2008)

I've just called Selfridges & been told it's released on the 10th April


----------



## madkitty (Mar 20, 2008)

yeah can anyone else comfirm the date?


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ang9000* 

 
_I've just called Selfridges & been told it's released on the 10th April 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nooooooo I'm in London on the 5th and was sooo hoping the rumours about it being out then were true


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 20, 2008)

its most likely to be the first thursday of april... but may come out earlier online like all the other collections (about 2 days early roughly)


----------



## Ang9000 (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_its most likely to be the first thursday of april... but may come out earlier online like all the other collections (about 2 days early roughly)_

 
According to Oxford Street Selfridges it's the 10th


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 20, 2008)

I really should learn not to clutch at straws!! Ah well, looks like I'll be getting it online!


----------



## Ang9000 (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 

 
_I really should learn not to clutch at straws!! Ah well, looks like I'll be getting it online!_

 
I'll call again tomorrow & see what they say


----------



## Ang9000 (Mar 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ang9000* 

 
_I'll call again tomorrow & see what they say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Just called again & this time was told the 3rd


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ang9000* 

 
_Just called again & this time was told the 3rd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow, didn't expect that! I hope they aren't all sold out by the 5th!!!


----------



## seabird (Mar 22, 2008)

argh i need the exact date so i can book my train tickets to london 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we're going especially for heatherette lol!


----------



## nunu (Mar 22, 2008)

i can't wait for it to come out!


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 22, 2008)

same here nunu.. i love this way better than fafi, once heatherette is over.. its time for more collections


----------



## Indian Barbie (Mar 23, 2008)

I Want Heatherette!


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 23, 2008)

^^ me too!!! now NOW NOWWWWWWWWWW lol


----------



## Ang9000 (Mar 24, 2008)

Email I recieved

 Quote:

  Thank you for taking the time to contact us and for your interest in M.A.C.

I am please to have the opportunity to advise that Heatherette is an
exclusive to  Selfridges 
and online only. 

Please be advised that the store on counter date is 10th April and the
online date is 15th 
April.

Once again, thank you for contacting us and for the opportunity to address
your concern. 

Sincerely

Victoria Bamber
Consumer Communications


----------



## JesseVanity (Mar 26, 2008)

Dear Jesse, Thank you for your response. 

We can confirm that MAC Heatherette Collection will be available online and in Selfridges stores from 3rd of April. 

If you need any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us. 

With kind regards 

Dominika Mazur
MAC Cosmetics Online Customer Services
0870 034 2999


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 26, 2008)

Argh!! I wish they'd stop saying different things!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ang9000 (Mar 27, 2008)

I don't know what to think now!


----------



## Winnie (Mar 27, 2008)

well at my selfridges counter in Birmingham they were offering make up appointments from the 11th...


----------



## MsCocoa (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm just so confused right now, I don't know what to think!


----------



## nunu (Mar 28, 2008)

i am confused as well :s


----------



## Winnie (Mar 29, 2008)

I know, I just want to go out and get it!


----------



## nunu (Mar 29, 2008)

I will try calling the selfridges in birmingham tomorrow, see if i can get any info!


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 29, 2008)

im pretty sure it will be out next week.. hopefully anyway!! ive never known a collection to be out later than the first thursday (apart from some collections part of the christmas stuff)


----------



## amy_forster (Mar 30, 2008)

I've just been told that the mineralised foundation isn't being released until may. Its been pushed back.


----------



## amber_j (Mar 30, 2008)

Did they say why, amy?

I hope this doesn't mean they're also going to push back the release dates for Neo Sci-Fi etc. I've already e-mailed MAC to check the likely month for its release but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## melliquor (Mar 30, 2008)

Any news yet?  Is Heatherette coming out Thursday.  I am so excited.  I can't wait to get Trio 1 and the BPs.


----------



## amy_forster (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_Did they say why, amy?

I hope this doesn't mean they're also going to push back the release dates for Neo Sci-Fi etc. I've already e-mailed MAC to check the likely month for its release but haven't heard back yet._

 
They didn't say. I hope they don't push everything else back as well, that'd be ridiculous. But it does seem like they didn't have any planned collections for may so maybe thats why.

I wonder what we're getting & when!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 31, 2008)

I hope heatherette is tomorrow


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 31, 2008)

That would be fantastic!


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 31, 2008)

im so excited for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but not as excited as before it was released in the US 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my excitement dies down abit once everyones raved about it

im gettin ready for naughty nauticals lol


----------



## c00ki312 (Apr 1, 2008)

euristocrats is online now! but they have the LE triangle next to the l/s...i thought they were perm?


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 1, 2008)

i know.. i doubt they will be perm like people were saying
ive never known an exclusive to be perm?? also its very rare they make items perm, it took them about 8 months to make slimshines perm because of their popular demand


----------



## MsCocoa (Apr 1, 2008)

Well regardless of when Heatherette comes out I'm prepared, I just hope I don't have drama with the delivery!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Apr 3, 2008)

oh darn, it's not on the website


----------



## c00ki312 (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCocoa* 

 
_Well regardless of when Heatherette comes out I'm prepared, I just hope I don't have drama with the delivery!_

 

OT: lol every collection that comes out i get it online and perm stuff from the store. the delivery guy always seem to be the same guy delivering all my mac. he literally knocks once and tries to drive off before i get to the door then he says i take too long to answer the door. the arse!


----------



## sillymoo (Apr 18, 2008)

I've just read in the ES magazine that the MAC nautical collection will be out next week!!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sillymoo* 

 
_I've just read in the ES magazine that the MAC nautical collection will be out next week!!_

 
Really?!!! That's seems too early.


----------



## sillymoo (Apr 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 

 
_Really?!!! That's seems too early._

 
I know, that's what i thought when i read it as well!


----------



## theend (Apr 20, 2008)

That'll be good if it's true. Seems like all the new collections are out in June and there's nothing for May for the UK.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 20, 2008)

i dont think it will be out next week
maybe middle of may?


----------



## MsCocoa (Apr 20, 2008)

Yea I'm thinking May too especially since Heatherette was delayed.


----------



## JustDivine (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm sure it will be out next week; Heatherette was a limited distribution release which means that most places haven't had a collection since Fafi which was in March. I think that as stated in the other thread, and in line with the other European release dates that the first Thursday will be it.

Plus, magazines like ES get their info straight from the source; theirs is definitive rather than speculative like we do here!


----------



## JustDivine (Apr 21, 2008)

Also apparently the Mineralised Foundation was meant to come out in May....I wonder when?


----------



## foxynats (Apr 21, 2008)

^^ I *need* this foundation. lol.
Hope it comes out soon.
xx


----------



## -moonflower- (Apr 21, 2008)

It's out in May. I saw a poster for it at the weekend, and my counter was advertising the event. But I've forgotten the date.


----------



## tigerli17 (Apr 24, 2008)

I asked today at the Pro store in London, they said Naughty Nauticals is first thursday of May which is May 1st. Which sucks for me coz I'm mega poor now and don't get paid again till the 15th :'(


----------



## ilovegreen (Apr 24, 2008)

So does that mean it will be online a few days before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I only want the 2 blue pigments and the 2 grey shadows + the mineralised foundation.


----------



## tigerli17 (Apr 25, 2008)

No idea, it might all hit online and in shops at the same time maybe?

I think I only want the 4 pigments and the 2 nail lacquers now. I can live without the lipsticks I think....although I think i'm the only person in the world which has a weakness for glazes :-/


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 26, 2008)

i HOPE it comes out next week


----------



## melliquor (Apr 26, 2008)

I can't wait for Thursday for NN and the new foundation.  Does anybody know when Dazzleglass is being released?


----------



## macmistress (Apr 26, 2008)

where can i view the skin sheen and naughty naughticles collection? I fly out on 29th, then to another country on 30th and it being the middle east i doubt they will have the latest collections?


----------



## macmistress (Apr 26, 2008)

bump**


----------



## JustDivine (Apr 28, 2008)

They should have the lastest collections in the Middle East.....I believe they're on the same timescale for new releases as Europe. Well at least they were when I was in Dubai last year....


----------



## Wednesday100 (Apr 29, 2008)

The UK online site now has up Naughty Nauticals - including the Stowaways quad that is restricted to Nordstrom in the US, Skinsheen, Mineralize powder foundation.  Just spent loads!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm really not sure if anything is special enough for me to want to buy right now! Hmm... need to browse the swatches again!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 29, 2008)

im glad its out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at least we didnt have to wait weeks n weeks after the US

i only want: mutiny, ensign, port red and pandamonium and im gettin stuff from heatherette (stuff i cudnt get before) and some stuff from the perm line


----------



## bebedawl (May 1, 2008)

Todays the day! Shame I'm working all week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe next weekend...


----------



## melliquor (May 1, 2008)

YAY... NN is out today.  I am going at lunch time to check it out.  I can't wait to see the new loose foundation.


----------



## glam8babe (May 1, 2008)

i cant wait to order my stuff tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw Heatherette has been took down on the site but they still have some products left if you search their names, they have Smooth harmony b/p, both nail polishes, both lashes, both quads, both pink lipglass's, all the pencils and i think thats it.  All of the lipsticks are sold out


----------



## ilovegreen (May 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_YAY... NN is out today. I am going at lunch time to check it out. I can't wait to see the new loose foundation._

 
As soon as I got my parcel at work this morning I put the foundation on and I love how it feels on my skin. I'm definately converted to he power of minerals. 
Wish I had put my primer on first though


----------



## ritchieramone (May 1, 2008)

I noticed that Beauty Powder Blush had gone as well. I'm not all that bothered, but I thought it was odd that although I could add it to my basket by looking at past orders, I couldn't get the exact same things by using the search or clicking on the BPB link. Weird!


----------



## amber_j (May 1, 2008)

I swatched a few things in the Covent Garden store today. The non-blue e/s are much nicer than I expected, especially Shore Leave. I hope this collection doesn't sell out too quickly. I need to save up to buy all the things I want!


----------



## MsCocoa (May 1, 2008)

I haven't seen it in person but both skinsheen and nn have been an anti-climax for me, at least I can look forward to the other collections!


----------



## Claire84 (May 2, 2008)

When I went to look at the NN collection yday I asked one of the artists when the Dazzleglass collection would be out, and he said it should have been out that day but they hadn't received the stand for it (I dom't think the products had turned up either cos he said they hadn't got to try them out yet or see them properly).


----------



## Claire84 (May 6, 2008)

Okay, I was at MAC again y'day and again asked about the Dazzleglasses.  The girl I spoke too didn't seem to know what a Dazzleglass was, but she went and asked one of the other girls working there and apparently they were supposed to have been out already, but there have been delays with the packaging and at the moment they don't knopw when they're going to be released.  She just said to keep popping in to ask or just check the website. 

I can't wait to get my mitts on them when they eventually come out!


----------



## glam8babe (May 8, 2008)

why do they have to be so late with the dazzleglass's ?
its well annoying


----------



## madkitty (May 20, 2008)

Has anyone got any dates for future earth - I needs me some volcanic earth LOL


----------



## madkitty (May 27, 2008)

hey wheres everyone in the UK gone!


----------



## ilovegreen (May 27, 2008)

It should be next week Thursday (the first thursday in the month) and will probably be online a day or two before.


----------



## glam8babe (May 27, 2008)

i cant wait


----------



## DirtyPlum (May 27, 2008)

I'm not sure when Dazzleglass will be released... we have already received tendertones and Neo-Sci Fi etc in store but no DG yet.


----------



## ilovegreen (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_I'm not sure when Dazzleglass will be released... we have already received tendertones and Neo-Sci Fi etc in store but no DG yet._

 
Say it ain't so DP I don't know how much longer I can wait for these I can hear the glitter fairies in my head already !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On another thread they said there was a problem with packaging but how hard can it be to get Mac's black boxes right ?


----------



## nunu (May 27, 2008)

I can't wait for the DG too!!


----------



## DirtyPlum (May 31, 2008)

OMG Dazzleglass is in the house!!  Be warned... there will be some serious parting with cash! THEY ARE BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Kayteuk (Jun 1, 2008)

OKay it may just be me. But why has MACs UK website have everything so much later than the US?! Its not fair!
They seem to have about 5 collections out. We just have Viva glam and NN. Im going on there daily, and we stil having nothing on maccosmetics.co.uk

I feel like writing a long letter to them! Most companies have managed to get same day release for US and UK. Whats going on MAC!


----------



## Moxy (Jun 2, 2008)

I have to agree, I keep checking mac's UK website for new collections and they seem so far behind. Can't wait for Tendertones and Dazzleglasses to be available online!! Any idea when might that be, since Tendertones are already available on some counters and stores?


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jun 3, 2008)

The JUNE collections are now ONLINE!!


----------



## madkitty (Jun 3, 2008)

WOOHOO that means I get my ash before I go on hols!


----------



## madkitty (Jun 3, 2008)

oh no wheres future earth gone????


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jun 4, 2008)

Did anyone else receive a MAC Summer 2008 leaflet in the post? I receive all the monthly MAC emails but its a first for something in the post... its  a few pages showing neo-sci fi... and the 'Kelly Brook' visual.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_Did anyone else receive a MAC Summer 2008 leaflet in the post? I receive all the monthly MAC emails but its a first for something in the post... its a few pages showing neo-sci fi... and the 'Kelly Brook' visual._

 
what kelly brook visual!? or is this something else you got seperately? lol


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_Did anyone else receive a MAC Summer 2008 leaflet in the post? I receive all the monthly MAC emails but its a first for something in the post... its a few pages showing neo-sci fi... and the 'Kelly Brook' visual._

 
I received this I was soo happy lol I have never received one of them before. I was rather chuffed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I dont know about the Kelly Brook visual though ?


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jun 5, 2008)

lol... sorry my mistake... I just think the model looks like kelly brook - y'know the neo-sci fi one where the model is wearing the orange dress.


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 5, 2008)

I thought she looked like Kelly Brook too.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 5, 2008)

ohhh i thought i was missing something there haha coz i just bought a kelly brook bikini and when you mentioned that i thought she might be the new icon for 2008 or something :| lol


----------



## Claire84 (Jun 5, 2008)

I got the wee leaflet throuhg the door today too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and madkitty, Future Earth will be released soon, it has just been a tad delayed.  The M/A at my local counter said they're hoping it'll be out within the next week or so.


----------



## madkitty (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Claire84* 

 
_I got the wee leaflet throuhg the door today too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh and madkitty, Future Earth will be released soon, it has just been a tad delayed. The M/A at my local counter said they're hoping it'll be out within the next week or so. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
brill thanks for that - if anyone see's it gimme a shout LOL although I am slightly falling in love with my sugar face polish from The Sanctuary at the mo


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jun 16, 2008)

Hmmm... so I wonder what the deal on Colour Forms is???

We got told that it would be released here in August but nothing has been confirmed yet. Like nothing...

I should be going on training in July so hopefully will get the lowdown then... 
Thats the one I am holding out for.

Unless other MAC UK MUAs on here have heard anything?  who else is here other than Shorty??


----------



## JustDivine (Jun 17, 2008)

I saw future earth at the Pro store in London on Sat!


----------



## melliquor (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_Hmmm... so I wonder what the deal on Colour Forms is???

We got told that it would be released here in August but nothing has been confirmed yet. Like nothing...

I should be going on training in July so hopefully will get the lowdown then... 
Thats the one I am holding out for.

Unless other MAC UK MUAs on here have heard anything? who else is here other than Shorty??_

 
Isn't the Nordstroms' exclusives usually an exclusive to Selfridges?  Novel Twist was only at Selfridges last year... not even online.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 17, 2008)

aww i hope its gna be online


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jun 17, 2008)

Quite possibly... I will let you know as soon as I hear anything.  But having seen swatches on a blog of the next few collections, I can honestly say I will be saving a lotta money!


----------



## madame_morbid (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_Hmmm... so I wonder what the deal on Colour Forms is???

We got told that it would be released here in August but nothing has been confirmed yet. Like nothing...

I should be going on training in July so hopefully will get the lowdown then... 
Thats the one I am holding out for.

Unless other MAC UK MUAs on here have heard anything?  who else is here other than Shorty??_

 
From the quick 5 minute flick through the update stuff I've seen, Colour Forms is Selfridges only. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think it's still on track for August though.


----------



## Catatonia (Jun 26, 2008)

Hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm new here and new to MAC so I have a question that will probably sound stupid lol... but will these  be available in all Selfridges?


----------



## Ang9000 (Jun 26, 2008)

If there is a MAC counter in the selfridges, then they should be. 

The only collections you wont find in selfridges are ones which they make a harrods or harvey nicks exclusive


----------



## animacani (Jul 14, 2008)

Can you still get the heatherette collection in London?


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jul 17, 2008)

No, you cant get Heatherette in London anymore.

Went on training yesterday and can confirm the following.  But havent got my book to hand *so will double check tonight and edit if necesarry*.

Just to update you on the collection launch dates:

August
Colour forms – Selfridges only
Starflash 

September
Overrich
Cult of Cherry

October
Emanuel Ungaro
Suite Array
Cremesheen (LS will be perm  but nail laq LE)
Sheer Minerals
Mineralize
Manish Arora – Harrods & online only


----------



## madkitty (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_No, you cant get Heatherette in London anymore.

Went on training yesterday and can confirm the following. But havent got my book to hand so will double check tonight and edit if necesarry.

Just to update you on the collection launch dates:


<LI agkrF="0" hMo1q="7">*Colour Forms* August - Selfridges exclusive<LI agkrF="0" hMo1q="3">*Starflash* August - all locations<LI agkrF="0" hMo1q="1">*Lustre Twins - *US only<LI agkrF="0" hMo1q="3">*Overrich* Sept, 5 pigm will be perm at Pro - all locations<LI agkrF="0" hMo1q="3">*Cult of Cherry* September - all locations<LI agkrF="0" hMo1q="1">*Emanuel Ungaro* October - all locations<LI agkrF="0" hMo1q="1">*Gold Fever* US only 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


<LI agkrF="0" hMo1q="1">*Suite Array* October - all locations<LI agkrF="0" hMo1q="1">*CremeSheen* November - all locations. All ls will be perm but nail laquer LE<LI agkrF="0" hMo1q="1">*Manish Arora* October - Harrods and Online only  
*Sheer Minerals* / *Mineralize* TBC 
_

 
so theyre the same dates as the US releases?


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 17, 2008)

So we are getting Manish Arora???


----------



## ritchieramone (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks very much for that info, DirtyPlum! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been looking forward to Colour Forms so much that I'd kind of forgotten about Starflash. I'm really keen to see the new finish for the eyeshadows though so I think I'll be picking up 4 or 5 of them.


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 17, 2008)

*****


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 17, 2008)

They might not release the face charts or they may modify them for here


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 17, 2008)

*****


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jul 17, 2008)

JasmineBarley - I can only assume that face charts for Starflash will not be published online.  Its a small collection like Cool Heat and similarly wont have face charts up on the site.  

Lustre Twins and Gold Fever wont be coming over this side of the pond...

Yes, Manish will be available in harrods and online.


----------



## Ang9000 (Jul 17, 2008)

So will we not be able to get Colour forms online at all? I hate exclusives! Means I cant use my pro card


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 18, 2008)

*****


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 23, 2008)

i f*cking hate exclusives!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i was planning on buying quite abit from colorforms but if its gonna be a faff on then they can f*ck RIGHT OFF!
i actually feel like emailing them because of how pathetic it is!
i remember when novel twist was out and i wanted a couple of things but NOOOO i couldnt unless they expect me to travel a few hours on the train all the way to london just to pick up some makeup

and even if we CAN ring selfridges up to order, i dont even think we should have to, it should be available on the mac website because afterall it is their brand


----------



## madkitty (Jul 31, 2008)

has anyone got a date for starflash - Im wondering if its next thurs?


----------



## amy_forster (Aug 1, 2008)

I was told next thursday, it'll be the 7th.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 4, 2008)

*Its always the first thursday of each month.* 

All of NSF and Future Earth is coming off so grab what you want before thurs!

Starflash will be on counters this Thurs 7 Aug 2008.  
I believe Colour Forms will be released at Selfridges counters too, but I cant say for certain cos I dont at a Self. counter...


----------



## shmooby (Aug 21, 2008)

anyone know a date for manish arora in the uk?


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 21, 2008)

manish is not until October - probably the first thursday


----------



## nazia (Aug 25, 2008)

Do the new collections always come out on the first thursday of the month or does it vary? I need dates!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 25, 2008)

yep they always come the first thursday, sometimes they have like a few collections in the same month (october this year has about 4) so they might be spread out but one of them will deffo be first thursday


----------



## Catatonia (Aug 30, 2008)

Does anyone know how long will New View and Electroflash will be available online? (and Starflash too but I'm guessning it's still gonna be there for a bit longer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

I'd like to wait til next Thursday so I can order all together.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 30, 2008)

if they do get pulled off the site before thursday, im pretty sure they will end up in the 'goodbyes' section so you could most probably still order everything together


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 30, 2008)

Did anyone get the email abt the VAE online?  I ordered one... I love the one I already have.  great for pedicures!

Its sold out and only available online now...


----------



## Catatonia (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks glam8babe. I've only ordered online once. Well made my bf to do it for me lol. So I just log in and look there? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You've really made my day btw


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 30, 2008)

well at the top they have links such as 'products, collections etc.
you click on 'picks' then go to 'goodbyes'


----------



## melliquor (Aug 31, 2008)

Does anybody know when and where Ungaro will be released?  I know Manish is exclusive to Harrods but what about Ungaro?  Also, what collections are coming out in Oct?  I know it should Ungaro, Suite Array, Manish... and which other one.


----------



## nazia (Aug 31, 2008)

I think the Cremesheen lippies are coming out, but they're permanent. And I'm not so sure, but I think the permanent line of Mineral makeup is coming out too. HTH!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 31, 2008)

heres what ive written down mel

SEPTEMBER
overrich
cult of cherry

OCTOBER
ungaro
suite array
sheer mingerals
manish aura

and i think red she said etc. will be out in november, im sure the xmasy collections where out here in november last year

HTH!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_heres what ive written down mel

SEPTEMBER
overrich
cult of cherry

OCTOBER
ungaro
suite array
sheer mingerals
manish aura

and i think red she said etc. will be out in november, im sure the xmasy collections where out here in november last year

HTH!_

 
Is Ungaro going to be released everywhere or just in one store?


----------



## DirtyPlum (Sep 1, 2008)

Ungaro will be available at all locations


----------



## GoldenFairy (Sep 2, 2008)

Manish will also be available online - I got confirmation of that in an email from MAC!


----------



## anti_starlet8 (Sep 4, 2008)

Just checked the site... no sign of Overrich or Cult of Cherry just yet... maybe it's too early in the day?


----------



## Rhapsody76 (Sep 4, 2008)

I emailed Mac to ask them when they were coming online and the reply said that the Cult of Cherry is available online now. But I still can't see it so I emailed back and asked them to send me a direct link.

I'm getting impatient now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





P.S. No mention of the Overrich collection, just Cult of Cherry.


----------



## anti_starlet8 (Sep 4, 2008)

Still no sign of CoC.  I'm sure this wouldn't be happening if we were in the US...


----------



## madkitty (Sep 23, 2008)

has anyone got any idea with sheer minerals? out in the uk on the 15th oct does that mean we wont get it until the first week in nov?


----------



## vocaltest (Sep 23, 2008)

Today I went to MAC in Brighton and they had everything out! Well, they were making the displays! They had Sheer Minerals, Suite Array & Ungaro!! The MA let me play hehe. She said they're not out for two weeks on Thursday I think but they have them out early there! Shame my cards blocked cuz someone cloned it last week and tried to use it (lucky me) because she asked me if I wanted anything, I would have got loads!


----------



## Dani California (Sep 26, 2008)

So is all the mineral stuff gonna be permanant then? does that include the mineralise blushes?


----------



## DirtyPlum (Sep 26, 2008)

^^yes


----------



## QueenEmB (Oct 11, 2008)

Does anyone know when Red, She Said is coming out in the UK?

I passed up on ALL of Unagaro, Manish and Mineralise... but I NEED Pomposity and Miss Dynamite from RSS!


----------



## Princesa Livia (Oct 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QueenEmB* 

 
_Does anyone know when Red, She Said is coming out in the UK?_

 
Red, She Said's gonna be out on the *6th of November*. Learned this when I visited Selfridges yesterday to get my Petticoat MSF! and it is BEAUTIFUL!! 

Petticoat is my first MSF and its really a pretty one!! You guys should check it out if you haven't! The swatches on this site do NOT do it justice


----------



## QueenEmB (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for that - I had gone off MAC a bit recently but I can't wait for this collection!


----------



## Claire84 (Oct 13, 2008)

My b'day is 7th Novmeber so Red, She Said is coming out just in time.


----------



## Dani California (Oct 14, 2008)

When do the mini brush sets and stuff like that come out?


----------



## Indian Barbie (Oct 21, 2008)

when is cremesheen out?


----------



## Princesa Livia (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_when is cremesheen out?_

 
i heard cremesheen's going to be out on the first week of November (ie.* Nov. 6th*) along with Red, She Said.


----------



## QueenEmB (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm actually looking forward to this month's new collections.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Oct 27, 2008)

UK launch dates, winter 2008:

*November* 
Red She Said
Kids Helping Kids
Giftable
Passions of Red
Fall Trend Bags

Enchanting Vermillion Fashion Eye kit - Harrods, Harvey Nichols & onlineonly
Charming Garnet Glamour Basics kit - MAC stores, Harvey Nix &online only

*December*
Little Darlings
Metal Urge

Monogram - Harrods & online only

*January 2009*
Dame Edna
Chill
Lash & Dash

*February *
Brunette Blonde Redhead
Carry All Case


----------



## amy_forster (Oct 28, 2008)

Any news on cremesheen yet?


----------



## DirtyPlum (Oct 28, 2008)

Its out^^ Well...Stores have them in but cos CoC has been slow they are still trying to shift that and therefore no room for CS (some stores).  But maybe if u ask at ur local counter they can show u them?  

They may officially come out in Nov but I dunno where they'll go, what with the sexy lushness that is Red She Said n xmas stuff!


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for posting when Damne Edna's addition is out, hopefully I wont be away with college then! Unless they have it at IMATS...


----------



## Growing Wings (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_ 
*November* 

Kids Helping Kids_

 
Haven't heard about this one before.  Anybody got anymore info on it?


----------



## ritchieramone (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Growing Wings* 

 
_Haven't heard about this one before.  Anybody got anymore info on it?_

 
It's already up on the US site, so you can see it here. It's an annual collection of greetings cards etc.

This is MAC's description -
"The glorious gravitas of give-and-do-good! This year's collection of greeting and gift cards illustrated by children for children affected with HIV/AIDS everywhere now includes a collection of three giftable pillow packs (in M·A·C stores only) to sweeten the season."


----------



## kr1st1n (Oct 31, 2008)

DirtyPlum said:


> UK launch dates, winter 2008:
> 
> *November*
> Red She Said
> ...


----------



## LP_x (Nov 8, 2008)

Yes, they are. Things are released on the first Thursday of every month, but sometimes it's online the Tuesday before. HTH.


----------



## Princesa Livia (Nov 8, 2008)

apparently Monogram will be out on the 11th of December


----------



## mski (Dec 13, 2008)

Is Chill out already in the UK?  Everything says January 2009 but I've heard it's already in stores... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks!


----------



## Princesa Livia (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mski* 

 
_Is Chill out already in the UK?  Everything says January 2009 but I've heard it's already in stores... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks!_

 
where have you heard that from?


----------



## amy_forster (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Princesa Livia* 

 
_where have you heard that from?_

 
I'd love to know too! If its out I'm going for a shopping trip!


----------



## Wednesday100 (Dec 15, 2008)

I was in the Mac pro store in Fouberts Place, London this afternoon and did not see Chill out.  However, the postcards for Dame Edna were being given out and there was a pile of Dame Edna in the corner, *not on sale *or display, but by a pad of black face charts.  I did not look any closer because it was not what I was intereted in.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Dec 15, 2008)

It may well be in stores but not out to sell.  It goes out first week of Jan so no doubt deliveries were made to stores now, what with the bank holidays coming up.


----------



## mski (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Princesa Livia* 

 
_where have you heard that from?_

 
A MUA girl was swatching them in High St Ken at the wkend, didn't buy anything though.  It's all very strange.


----------



## tigerli17 (Dec 16, 2008)

Chill collection is out on display (and to buy) over in House of Fraser (Sorry for saying John Lewis...CRAFT moment) in Bluewater! I already got my stuff last night, completely caught unawares on that one! They say they've already got Dame Edna in but can't put it out till after Xmas so that one is staying on track. I was told they've put Chill out earlier due to the fact that Metal Urge wasn't selling too well...


----------



## mski (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tigerli17* 

 
_Chill collection is out on display (and to buy) over in John Lewis in Bluewater! I already got my stuff last night, completely caught unawares on that one! They say they've already got Dame Edna in but can't put it out till after Xmas so that one is staying on track. I was told they've put Chill out earlier due to the fact that Metal Urge wasn't selling too well..._

 
Oh really??  I called my counter and they said the 27th here, how odd!!  What did you get?  I think I need Arctic Grey but I guess I'll have to wait until the 27th.


----------



## tigerli17 (Dec 16, 2008)

I got all 4 lipglasses and the liner. I liked the shadows, I probably would have got one or two if I wasn't buying from other collections as well, but they're quite easily dupable I think. The only one I really liked was the pink one but it wouldn't show up on me all that well. Pinks never do sadly...

I really love the lipglasses though, I love pretty pale colours as I can wear them for work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The liner is fab, unreal staying power! It might take me a while to get used to it though, I've only just managed to master fluidline applications


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 16, 2008)

does anyone know when dame edna comes out here online?


----------



## amy_forster (Dec 16, 2008)

Chill is out in my favourite store too! I'm going for a nosey on thursday, I need to try that e/l!!!


----------



## mski (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbey_08* 

 
_does anyone know when dame edna comes out here online?_

 
According to my counter, Saturday 27th Dec.  But they're saying Chill's out on that date too, which is clearly wrong...lol


----------



## amber_j (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm confused! 2 MAs at the Covent Garden store in London told me Dame Edna would be out today. Is that not right?


----------



## Ladybugz (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_I'm confused! 2 MAs at the Covent Garden store in London told me Dame Edna would be out today. Is that not right?_

 
Woooohooo just spoke to the counter in the city and they confirmed they have dame edna and chill in store!!! i know where I'm going when i finis work today


----------



## Ladybugz (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lynzi-t* 

 
_Woooohooo just spoke to the counter in the city and they confirmed they have dame edna and chill in store!!! i know where I'm going when i finis work today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Damn i just phoned the store again to ask if they had the 20% of holiday sets. they confirmed they do but i checked again about dame edna and chill and they said no dame edna til the 27th! please let me know if you see them else where in london


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 18, 2008)

woo cant wait 4 dame edna! 27th dec is earlier than i thought it would be


----------



## amber_j (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lynzi-t* 

 
_Damn i just phoned the store again to ask if they had the 20% of holiday sets. they confirmed they do but i checked again about dame edna and chill and they said no dame edna til the 27th! please let me know if you see them else where in london 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh!


----------



## Ladybugz (Dec 18, 2008)

I went down to mac after work today and the chill collection was there, they said only mac counters that have sold 80% of the red she said collection are aloud to bring out the chill collection early. I picked up a brush set with the 20% discount and the new chill penultimate liner - which is amazing i might add!!! and one of the shadows from the chill collection.

The ma said she had seen the dame edna collection and it is amazing!!!

city branch of house of fraser in london are releasing dame edna on the 29th as they are not open on the saturday!


----------



## amy_forster (Dec 19, 2008)

Dame Edna is lush! One of my fave ma's let me have a look at it. I can't wait till it comes out & I will definitely be getting a couple of bits. The new lash collection looks amazing too and thats out on the 27th as well as Dame Edna. The winged set is amazing & I need them. Badly need them!

I got a few bits from Chill and although it wasn't the greatest collection, there's a few good bits which are in it. The lashes aren't as dramatic as I expected, I was hoping for something a little more dramatic! I got the liner but I'm yet to try it out, maybe I'll have a play with the bits I got later on!


----------



## shmooby (Dec 20, 2008)

if dame edna is in stores on the 27th does that mean it will be online also??


----------



## Jot (Dec 22, 2008)

i was totally caught unaware today when i saw chill out. I was out the counter after a couple of xmas drinks and nearly bought loads but managed to walk away. Think i might take another look sober tomorrow. The shadows looked nice but i do have pinks and greys already and i feel a bit out of touch with the new collections!


----------



## amber_j (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jot* 

 
_Think i might take another look sober tomorrow._

 





That made me laugh out loud!

I saw the Chill display in the MAC store yesterday but didn't allow myself to go anywhere near it. Must save money for HK...


----------



## RepeatToFade (Dec 23, 2008)

oh I didnt realise Chill was out now. Pity I wont be going shopping until after christmas, I really want to see wintersky eyeshadow.


----------



## iadoremac (Dec 26, 2008)

when are chill and dame edna going to be online


----------



## Ladybugz (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadoremac* 

 
_when are chill and dame edna going to be online_

 
They are online today although i picked mine up on saturday in store its taken a while to get online


----------



## pianohno (Dec 30, 2008)

It was all sold out when I went to MAC yesterday - so I was DELIGHTED to find out that is was online this morning!


----------



## foizzy (Dec 30, 2008)

I went to the Westfield store a couple of weeks ago and an MA told me to expect both Chill and Dame Edna in Jan. Imagine my surprise wehn I went to swap stuff in the High street Ken store yesterday and both collections were on display and they had even sold out of Snowscene. Had to go to Westfield to get that. On the plus side, I did not get half of what i "thought" I needed from both collections. YAY!!!


----------



## angi (Jan 1, 2009)

But what about BBR? Any news?


----------



## amy_forster (Jan 3, 2009)

That'll be first thursday in february for a guess.


----------



## iadoremac (Jan 4, 2009)

So does that mean there isnt going to be a new collection in January? That would suck as all the Dame Edna and Chill stuff are already selling out


----------



## LP_x (Jan 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadoremac* 

 
_So does that mean there isnt going to be a new collection in January? That would suck as all the Dame Edna and Chill stuff are already selling out_

 
Those are the January collections, they just released them a few days early. They're all still available online.


----------



## QueenEmB (Jan 8, 2009)

When is BBR out?


----------



## Snowy_z (Jan 8, 2009)

BBR is out in Feb! 
Does anyone know the prices for the Hello Kitty collection in £'s? I'm looking forward to this one but need to know how much i'm goiing to have to save!


----------



## QueenEmB (Jan 8, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## abbey_08 (Jan 17, 2009)

when do we get hello kitty? thanks


----------



## ilovegreen (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello Kitty in March


----------



## animacani (Jan 17, 2009)

Does covent garden accept depots?


----------



## sitarocks (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_Does covent garden accept depots?_

 
Yep when i went they didnt even count them, 
then again i handed it to them in a mac bag and i had bought a whole load of other stuff


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jan 29, 2009)

Spring Summer 09 Release date:

*February*
Brunette Blonde Redhead
Creme team
Well Defined

*March*
Hello Kitty
Hello Kitty Kouture (Harrods, London only)
Grand Duos

*April*
Sugarsweet
Viva Glam Special Edition
Colour ready


----------



## GoldenFairy (Jan 30, 2009)

Will hello kitty kouture be available online also?


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jan 30, 2009)

^ I'm guessing yes.


----------



## melliquor (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_Spring Summer 09 Release date:

*February*
Brunette Blonde Redhead
Creme team
Well Defined

*March*
Hello Kitty
Hello Kitty Kouture (Harrods, London only)
Grand Duos

*April*
Sugarsweet
Viva Glam Special Edition
Colour ready_

 
Thanks so much for this.  I can't wait for HK and will be heading over to Harrods first thing in the morning.  

Do you think Harrods will hold items if you promise to come later in the day?  I had Harvey Nichols hold a bunch of Dress Camp stuff for me last year.


----------



## GoldenFairy (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Thanks so much for this. I can't wait for HK and will be heading over to Harrods first thing in the morning. 

Do you think Harrods will hold items if you promise to come later in the day? I had Harvey Nichols hold a bunch of Dress Camp stuff for me last year._

 
Harrods won't hold anything - I tried with the holiday collection. I have a friend who works on the counter and he said that it's their policy not to hold make-up from the limited edition collections. However I'm sure they could hold stuff for an hour or two on the day of release if you think you're going to be late coming in though you're best bet is to come in on the morning of release. It's noteworthy that Dress Camp was only available in Harvey Nicks and not on-line, whereas HK will be at all locations (with the exception of Kitty Kouture which will also be online) so I'm sure there will be plenty to go round!


----------



## melliquor (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldenFairy* 

 
_Harrods won't hold anything - I tried with the holiday collection. I have a friend who works on the counter and he said that it's their policy not to hold make-up from the limited edition collections. However I'm sure they could hold stuff for an hour or two on the day of release if you think you're going to be late coming in though you're best bet is to come in on the morning of release. It's noteworthy that Dress Camp was only available in Harvey Nicks and not on-line, whereas HK will be at all locations (with the exception of Kitty Kouture which will also be online) so I'm sure there will be plenty to go round! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks... I am worried about Kitty Kouture and everything selling out before I get to Harrods.  I have a Mac counter 5 minutes from work and will be over as soon as they open for HK.


----------



## GoldenFairy (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Thanks... I am worried about Kitty Kouture and everything selling out before I get to Harrods. I have a Mac counter 5 minutes from work and will be over as soon as they open for HK._

 
KK is quite expensive and we are in a recession so I'm sure you will get what you want! Where is your nearest counter from work? I'm sure it will be fine if you get to Harrods before about 7pm. I remember having a panic about Heatherette, but I went to selfridges at the end of the day and got everything I wanted! (same with Manish and Dresscamp which was more exclusive). Remember that you can always stay logged on mac's website at work and order online too!


----------



## melliquor (Feb 5, 2009)

^^^ I got the HOF at Monument around the corner from me... I work at Bank.  I love having it there because I can pop in whenever I want to get stuff.  I am going at lunch to get BBR and Well Defined.  I am so excited... I have been waiting ages for BBR.


----------



## GoldenFairy (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_^^^ I got the HOF at Monument around the corner from me... I work at Bank. I love having it there because I can pop in whenever I want to get stuff. I am going at lunch to get BBR and Well Defined. I am so excited... I have been waiting ages for BBR._

 
That's handy - I used to work near bank. The city is so pretty! I'm going to MAC after work. I'm so excited - I can't wait to try out all the new goodies esp the MSFs and Red Devil! The cremesheens should be out too!


----------



## shmooby (Feb 5, 2009)

will HK be out on either the first tuesday or thursday of march? and will it go online one of those days? NEEEED to book days off work so I don't miss it!


----------



## Snowy_z (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shmooby* 

 
_will HK be out on either the first tuesday or thursday of march? and will it go online one of those days? NEEEED to book days off work so I don't miss it!_

 
Its usually the first thursday!!


----------



## wizzer3245 (Feb 6, 2009)

Ordered my BBR 
bring on the HK!!!!


----------



## sophie_wofie (Feb 9, 2009)

Has anyone tried to pre-order from either the MAC counter in Reading (House of Fraser) or the free standing store in Brighton?

I've never pre-ordered before, but I'm worried that the Hello Kitty Collection is gonna sell out online!!!


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 9, 2009)

^^^ I dont think you can preorder because even in the u.s you can only preorder via nordstrom and not mac my advice to you is to do what i am going to do which is camp out by your pc on the eve of the 4th


----------



## sophie_wofie (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadoremac* 

 
_^^^ I dont think you can preorder because even in the u.s you can only preorder via nordstrom and not mac my advice to you is to do what i am going to do which is camp out by your pc on the eve of the 4th_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been checking the US site and nothing sold out - yet! So we should be okay I reckon!!!


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 11, 2009)

^^^ yeah we should be ok but i am not taking any chances even though all i want are 3 of the lipglosses


----------



## wizzer3245 (Feb 11, 2009)

seeing as its the accessories that are selling out first in the us im not worried anymore about getting what i want
still isnt stopping me camping out at my computer  before hello kitty is released though


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wizzer3245* 

 
_seeing as its the accessories that are selling out first in the us im not worried anymore about getting what i want
*still isnt stopping me camping out at my computer before hello kitty is released though*



_

 
I hear that even though all i want is 3 lipglosses and a blush


----------



## Snowy_z (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wizzer3245* 

 
_seeing as its the accessories that are selling out first in the us im not worried anymore about getting what i want
still isnt stopping me camping out at my computer before hello kitty is released though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
NOOOO I mostly want the accessories!!!


----------



## Ladybugz (Feb 17, 2009)

has anyone got a email inviting them to the opening at covent garden on the 26th? im mega excited! means we can get it a week before launch day of the 5th march


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 17, 2009)

No i havent but i will definately call them to find out why???


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 17, 2009)

ok so i called and apparently the invitations have gone out already but i hear that people can take their friends along so if anyone wouldnt mind me tagging along pls invite me if not i guess i have to wait till march


----------



## Ladybugz (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadoremac* 

 
_ok so i called and apparently the invitations have gone out already but i hear that people can take their friends along so if anyone wouldnt mind me tagging along pls invite me if not i guess i have to wait till march
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im already taking a friend. its just a week earlier...if i had my way i'd be at it today lol! actually no because i don't get piad until next week


----------



## ritchieramone (Feb 17, 2009)

I thought the timing was a little odd with it being at the end of the month, but before what I imagine will be payday for many people. I'll be paid on the 27th and will be penniless the day the events happen and the online preview takes place.


----------



## Ladybugz (Feb 17, 2009)

ok so im going to try choose my list - but kinda need to know the prices before i get there so i can go with a rough figure in mind otherwise i will just go in and buy everything.

can anyone help me get a uk price list together...i just phoned covent garden and the MA didnt seem to know when hello kitty was out and that they were having the preview in their store let alone the prices!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Feb 17, 2009)

We only get given prices verbally at Training days.  Set price lists are not sent to us.  I have left my Training book (notes) at work so dont have the prices on-hand to give you... 

bit of a pointless post, I know! But I'll try and get them for you, but may not be in time.


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 17, 2009)

so after humping the receptionist at estee lauder, and the marketing folks at MAC......I am happy to say that I finally got my invite


----------



## mamapie (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm waiting to find out if I have an invite to the Kensington HK preview. How soon would I know?


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mamapie* 

 
_I'm waiting to find out if I have an invite to the Kensington HK preview. How soon would I know?_

 
Well when I spoke to them they said they had sent out all the invites so you should have known by now


----------



## Ladybugz (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_We only get given prices verbally at Training days. Set price lists are not sent to us. I have left my Training book (notes) at work so dont have the prices on-hand to give you... 

bit of a pointless post, I know! But I'll try and get them for you, but may not be in time._

 
I just realised how rude i sounded about MA's not knowing the prices. lol i just meant that they seemed bemused when i mentioned i had a invite for the opening on the 26th. they didn't seem to know it was happening. maybe they haven't been informed yet of that member of staff won't be working that night i don't know :S

Dirty plum thank you. if you can get the prices it wud be great. Kensington seemed to think that the palette will be around £30. my guess is the beauty powder blushes were £14 with red she said and beauty powders with dame edna were around £18

I really wanted to know how much the brush set and medium make up bag will be. and also the TLC's and Glitter liners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xx


----------



## DirtyPlum (Feb 18, 2009)

^^ aww no worries, you didnt sound rude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wont be able to pick up my notes until Saturday so will do my best to post prices on the weekend. 

The BPB should be same price as regular blushes, yep.  TLCs should be same as current line ones (£10) and I would guess the glitter liners will be about £12.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 18, 2009)

I got the preview invite but I can't go... gutted!!! Have signed up for the online preview instead.


----------



## QueenEmB (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wizzer3245* 

 
_seeing as its the accessories that are selling out first in the us_

 
Doesn't say much for the makeup!


----------



## ritchieramone (Feb 24, 2009)

The prices for some of the HK things were in Heat today. They had a page about the collection but bearing in mind that they claimed one of palettes was "Too Lolly", I don't know how accurate they might be!

Palettes - £30.34
Beauty Powder Blushes - £14.68
Brush set - £39.15
Make-up bag (no size specified, sorry but I'm guessing small, based on the current prices for other bags?) - £17.62

The lipsticks/lipglasses and nail laquers were all the normal prices and there were no accessories/glitter liners etc. shown or mentioned.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 24, 2009)

Too Lolly, seriously who got paid to do their research!!


----------



## sweets4 (Feb 25, 2009)

does anyone know how long the BBR collection is going to stay in stores? I still havent had a chance to go and see the colours in person! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and does anyone know if you can still get stuff from old collections (when it is no longer on the website), ie, starflash, POWER KOHLs, even the barbie stuff?


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 26, 2009)

Was at the mac store at kensington high street on sunday and they still had all the bbr is suggest you go there before HK but i am sure they would still have it when hk arrives but you never know


----------



## DirtyPlum (Feb 26, 2009)

It depends on how many products we have left of a collection / how many sell.  Its usually a couple of weeks into a new collection that the previous one gets sent back to MAC.  But we still had Dame Edna out (products, no stand) at my counter three weeks into BBR...


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 4, 2009)

HK and Grand Duos are online now - I had forgotten all about the blushes! BBR is still there, I'm happy to see.


----------



## melliquor (Mar 12, 2009)

Does anybody know when SugarSweet is being released and if it is a Selfridges exclusive again?  The last 2 prom collections were released only in Selfridges, last year online as well, and then wasn't released until middle of April.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Mar 12, 2009)

prom collection? 

SS will be released everywhere, first week of next month.


----------



## Snowy_z (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey....does anyone know if you can use your pro discount on collections?


----------



## melliquor (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_prom collection? 

SS will be released everywhere, first week of next month._

 
Sweetie Cakes, Balloonacy, Heatherette, and Sugar Sweet are all considered prom collections in the US.  

Found out today from my MA that SS is everywhere... only 3 weeks to go until SS.


----------



## Cyanide.Candy (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey!

Do any of you know when Kitty Koture is gonna be released in the UK?

Dying to get some of those new Dazzleglasses!


----------



## melliquor (Mar 14, 2009)

^^^ If i am not mistaken, it is a Harrods exclusive and was released the same time as HK.


----------



## Cyanide.Candy (Mar 14, 2009)

Oooh, wow, didn't realise that!

Hmmmm.. looks like a trip to Harrods may be in question then!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 15, 2009)

it is indeed a harrods exclusive and not even going online - harrods stock shipment was late though so i'd check to see if they have it in first. i had to get somebody to do a cp from the us for my hkk because i'm norwhere near harrods!!


----------



## Paradise213 (Mar 16, 2009)

So Sugarsweet will be out on the 2nd of April? 

Can anybody tell me what comes out in may, june, july?


----------



## iadoremac (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paradise213* 

 
_So Sugarsweet will be out on the 2nd of April? 

Can anybody tell me what comes out in may, june, july?_

 

Correct me if i am wrong
April : sweet thing and viva glam
May: Color ready, rose romance, double dazzle
June: Style warriors
July: Naked honey
August: Electroflash


----------



## DirtyPlum (Mar 17, 2009)

^^ nothing has been confirmed beyond April 2009 yet.

*April
*Sugarsweet
Viva Glam Special Edition
Colour ready


----------



## GoldenFairy (Mar 17, 2009)

By the way, just thought I would let you all know that Hello Kitty Kouture was released in Harrods last Thursday. I called them this morning and (luckily) they still have quite a bit of stock left. I'm going after work to get the compact and the dazzleglasses


----------



## Cyanide.Candy (Mar 21, 2009)

I don't suppose any of you lovely ladies know the prices for the products in the Kitty Koture collection do you such as the Dazzleglasses and the Kitty swarovski compact with the mystery powder?

Thanks! x


----------



## GoldenFairy (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cyanide.Candy* 

 
_I don't suppose any of you lovely ladies know the prices for the products in the Kitty Koture collection do you such as the Dazzleglasses and the Kitty swarovski compact with the mystery powder?

Thanks! x_

 
Hi - yep. The compact is £53 and the dazzleglasses are £20 each.


----------



## Cyanide.Candy (Mar 22, 2009)

Oooh, the compact is half of what I expected it to be! That's not so bad at all!

Thanks!!


----------



## Lovely Gia (Mar 28, 2009)

What is so special about the mystery powder?


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 28, 2009)

there is jack all special about the mystery powder! in fact my l'oreal powder works just as well. i only bought it for the compact.


----------



## nycki (Apr 1, 2009)

Just thought I'd let you know that the Sugarsweet and Colour Ready collections are now available on the MAC UK site. And looks like all the lipsticks except Sweet Thing (Sugarsweet) are permanent. Yay!!

(Sorry if this has been posted somewhere already.)


----------



## inconspicuous (Apr 1, 2009)

Is the Kitty Kouture collection ONLY being sold in Harrods or is it supposed to be in stores/online at some point too?


----------



## inconspicuous (Apr 1, 2009)

Dude I swear I just posted here but the post is gone...

Edit: Nevermind.  REFRESH VIKKI REFRESH haha


----------



## iadoremac (Apr 2, 2009)

Is the Nordstrom Anniversary collection AKA Graphic Gardens going to be released in the UK ???


----------



## Ladybugz (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadoremac* 

 
_Is the Nordstrom Anniversary collection AKA Graphic Gardens going to be released in the UK ???_

 
i was thinking that! Look boxes sound amazing


----------



## inconspicuous (Apr 2, 2009)

Me too, I sure hope so.  But the Nordstrom Exclusive Quads aren't released here so I'm thinking they probably won't be =[


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 3, 2009)

last year we did get part of the nordies exclusive collection. we got the eye palettes and lip palletes and the brush sets. so we may get part of the collection again (i'm hoping for all because i really want a look box!!)


----------



## Lovely Gia (Apr 4, 2009)

Don't know if this has already been posted, but here are some more dates for your diary:
Rose Romance 7 MAY
Style Warriors 4 June 
Naked Honey 2 July

Think Double Dazzle is out the same date as Rose Romance


----------



## Lovely Gia (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_last year we did get part of the nordies exclusive collection. we got the eye palettes and lip palletes and the brush sets. so we may get part of the collection again (i'm hoping for all because i really want a look box!!)_

 

The look boxes sound fantastic!!!! Think we should get some store exclusives!!!


----------



## Snowy_z (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovely Gia* 

 
_Don't know if this has already been posted, but here are some more dates for your diary:
Rose Romance 7 MAY
Style Warriors 4 June 
Naked Honey 2 July

Think Double Dazzle is out the same date as Rose Romance_

 
Cant wait for rose romance and style warriors! Sugarsweet and grand duo just didnt appeal to me!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 5, 2009)

rose romance is exciting me!! i just hope we get the quad or i'll be so upset!  also fix+ rose is appealing to me... i love rose smells and think i'd use my fix+ more if it smelt good!


----------



## lisalovescpt (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey UK girls!

I'm from Germany but taking a flight via Heathrow on the 2nd of May. Does anyone of you know what collections I can ecpect there? I read you posts about the release dates but Im just wondering whether they have collections at Heathrow (terminal 2) or not?

Thanks so much! Lisa


----------



## iadoremac (Apr 15, 2009)

the only thing you would get at heathrow is sugarsweet and grand duos and most likely tha mac travel sets


----------



## madkitty (Apr 15, 2009)

anyone know when the new dazzleglasses will adorn our shelves?


----------



## iadoremac (Apr 16, 2009)

we should get the dazzleglasses on the 7th of may


----------



## anita22 (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadoremac* 

 
_the only thing you would get at heathrow is sugarsweet and grand duos and most likely tha mac travel sets_

 

Yup, Trip has been out at Heathrow for a little while, I saw it last week at Terminal 3.


----------



## amber_j (Apr 17, 2009)

I found loads of Hello Kitty at T5 2 weeks ago, and some leftover BBR stuff as well in the little glass beakers.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Apr 25, 2009)

*I went to Update and can confirm the following:*

*May
*A Rose Romance
Double Dazzle
Mineralize Eye Shadow Elements

*June*
Style Warrior

*July*
Naked Honey

*August*
Euristocrats II
Colour Craft
Graphic Garden


----------



## amber_j (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for the info DirtyPlum. Do you know if Rose Romance & Double Dazzle are coming out on the same day?


----------



## DirtyPlum (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes, they are.  The new mascara is great (zoomlashes lil sister) be sure to check it out!


----------



## ritchieramone (May 6, 2009)

There hasn't been much excitement about Rose Romance in the Europe forum, but it's up on the UK website now, along with Double Dazzle.

ETA Creme de Violet doesn't appear with the collection (Cranberry is there instead for some reason) but it's still on the site with the rest of the eyeshadows in case anyone's looking for it.


----------



## LMD84 (May 6, 2009)

they have alos added the other minereal eyeshadow duos on the site - fresh green mix, pink split and sea and sky for example. as well as doubledazzle!

i bought circa plum pigment, silverthorne shadow, goldyrocks dazzleglass and fresh green mix.


----------



## Girl about town (May 6, 2009)

i bought love and frienship nail varnish and rose romance lipstick , i like this range but went on a NARS, YSL spree so had no cash left for it!!!!


----------



## nazia (May 14, 2009)

Does anybody know when the Style Warriors collection will be out in the UK?


----------



## ritchieramone (May 14, 2009)

According to the information Dirty Plum received at update recently (a few posts up), it will be June. It will be the first Thursday of the month as per usual, with the collection possibly appearing online a day or two before.


----------



## nazia (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_According to the information Dirty Plum received at update recently (a few posts up), it will be June. It will be the first Thursday of the month as per usual, with the collection possibly appearing online a day or two before._

 
Thank you, I don't know how I missed that post!

Looking forward to the collection


----------



## amber_j (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nazia* 

 
_Looking forward to the collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
So am I!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't think I want to get that much, but I'm excited to get my hands on that Bright Future e/s...


----------



## Catatonia (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info, Style Warriors looks really good


----------



## iadoremac (May 16, 2009)

*August*
Euristocrats
Graphic graden
Baby bloom


----------



## iadoremac (May 16, 2009)

oh and colour craft


----------



## GoldenFairy (May 19, 2009)

I think that it's odd that we are only getting one smallish collection in July... :/


----------



## iadoremac (May 19, 2009)

Yeah me too but i have a feeling there might be something else coming out in June in the U.S apart from Naked honey but as for now thats all the info we have.


----------



## GoldenFairy (May 19, 2009)

Are we getting colour craft in August too? If so that will make 4 collections for August: Euristocrats II, Graphic Garden, Baby Bloom and Colour Craft...


----------



## iadoremac (May 19, 2009)

Yep doesnt make sense but look at it this way........you can save money by skipping naked honey!


----------



## LP_x (May 19, 2009)

Blimey that's a lot for August!


----------



## Cyanide.Candy (May 28, 2009)

I see someone mentioned a few pages back that the official release date for Naked Honey is July 2nd.. I'll be in Gatwick Airport on July 1st and I'd love to get my grubby lil paws on some honey goodness!

Do you reckon if I ask nicely and smile sweetly I could sweet talk the SA to oooh.. I dunno... sell me some Naked Honey products in all of their beeliciousness to me the day before the official launch date or would this be a major no-no?

I presume they'll have all the stock there on the 1st tucked away in those big ol' drawers full of stash.. and I certainly wouldn't mind taking some off their hands!


----------



## amber_j (May 28, 2009)

^I'm not sure. Maybe a MAC MA can advise. For what it's worth, I travelled just after Sugarsweet was released but that wasn't on sale in T5 at Gatwick.


----------



## DirtyPlum (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cyanide.Candy* 

 
_Do you reckon if I ask nicely and smile sweetly I could sweet talk the SA to oooh.. I dunno... sell me some Naked Honey products in all of their beeliciousness to me the day before the official launch date or would this be a major no-no?_

 
this is a major no-no and hopefully the staff at that location will know its not allowed.  My collegue sold one dazzleglass before it was launched and got a right rollocking.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldenFairy* 

 
_Are we getting colour craft in August too? If so that will make 4 collections for August: Euristocrats II, Graphic Garden, Baby Bloom and Colour Craft... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Baby Bloom has not been officially confirmed, not sure where that one came from?


----------



## NatalieMT (May 31, 2009)

I've never heard of anyone being sold anything early, usually if you are known to the MA or get into a nice coversation they will let you see new products/test them out before they are on sale. But they will never sell them to you.

Thanks everyone for the information on release dates anyhow, especially DirtyPlum.


----------



## iadoremac (May 31, 2009)

Baby blooms has been confirmed
MAC Baby Bloom Collection Sneak Peek Product Photos


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jun 1, 2009)

I meant to say the UK release date for Baby Bloom hasnt been confirmed as August 09.  We wont get an update on this until July.


----------



## vocaltest (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_I've never heard of anyone being sold anything early, usually if you are known to the MA or get into a nice coversation they will let you see new products/test them out before they are on sale. But they will never sell them to you.

Thanks everyone for the information on release dates anyhow, especially DirtyPlum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My MA sold me Style Warriors last week early... :S


----------



## wonderdust (Jun 4, 2009)

I can't find it on the website this morning. I'm off into the city centre later so I'll check out my freestanding store. I really hope it's out today or I'll be so pissed.


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 4, 2009)

The collection is beginning to appear on the website now if you search by product name.


----------



## Girl about town (Jun 4, 2009)

hhhm im not sure about style warriors might get purple rite otherwise im not that fussed i have eversun and the bronzers, i want more illamasqua though so might get that instead!!


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 4, 2009)

I've been feeling a bit bleh about this collection and quite a few of the recent ones as well. I like the look of Bright Force, but I have enough yellows and nothing much else appeals to me. I'll probably get Vibrant Grape but things I was considering like the lustre drops would just end up shoved in the back of a drawer and ignored. I'm beginning to learn from my past shopping mistakes and recognise which things will only be a passing novelty for me!

I'm also fancying an Illamasqua shopping spree so I need to get to the Glasgow Debenhams for a good look sometime soon.


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 5, 2009)

passing style warriors, i cant justify buying anything from that collection


----------



## Princesa Livia (Jun 5, 2009)

I agree that its quite a boring collection, the colours are very wearable though.


----------



## LoopyLoo (Jun 5, 2009)

Hello, I'm new to this section of the board and so not part of the crowd yet, so feel free to ignore me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

I got VG but have been really dispapointed with it.  It's not very pigmented on and doesn't stay on like other mac es's, even with UDPP and Painterly - really quite disappointed and too similar to nocturnell when swatched, imho - but with less staying power.

Looks fab in the pan though


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh well, sounds like Vibrant Grape, my one Style Warrior purchase won't be worth the wait when it arrives in the post! I don't have Nocturnelle though so that's something but I guess I'll have to really pack it on to get much colour payoff.


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LoopyLoo* 

 
_Hello, I'm new to this section of the board and so not part of the crowd yet, so feel free to ignore me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

I got VG but have been really dispapointed with it. It's not very pigmented on and doesn't stay on like other mac es's, even with UDPP and Painterly - really quite disappointed and too similar to nocturnell when swatched, imho - but with less staying power.

Looks fab in the pan though_

 


yeah i have heard alot of complaints about vg and bf. too many mixed reviews on this collection but it was a promising one though. prefer rose romance to this


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 6, 2009)

i bought vg and bf and both are fine to me! great payoff when over udpp and even better when vg is used with nice vice paint pot and bf over stillife paint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i also have nocturnelle shadow and it is nothing like vg. not in the pan or on skin in my opinion.

both shadows to me were well worth it.


----------



## Paradise213 (Jun 11, 2009)

Is Naked Honey the only collection coming out in July? Surely they wouldn't just put out a small collection is July and 3 in august??


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 12, 2009)

annoyingly naked honey is the only collection out in july... the summer trend bags may come out but that's not really a collection.

sucks because i don't want anything from naked honey!


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 12, 2009)

Kind of disappointing for July, but a lot of the upcoming collections are looking good, so I guess we can save our cash for later on in the year.


----------



## LP_x (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm glad. It means I can either buy from the perm line or from other brands lol


----------



## pinknatpink (Jun 13, 2009)

I was told by mac customer services that the 226 brush is gonna be repromoted in July in the UK, so I figured colour craft was coming out in July


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 14, 2009)

that's strange... maybe we'll get a surprise in july then!


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 14, 2009)

yeah hopefully euristocrat dg would be released in july here even though i plan on skipping them


----------



## Sojourner (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm absolutely busting for the fall collection (I forgot the name) with the Starflash shadows and the Pearlglides (no Wolf or Miss Fortune though...how silly!)...does anyone roughly know when this collection will be released here?


----------



## Whisperwar (Jun 17, 2009)

I know it's supposed to be Nordies exclusive, but are we going to get ANY of the graphic gardens stuff in the UK. I want a look box sooo badly!


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 18, 2009)

Naah we wont get the look box but we would get some of the special packaging stuff


----------



## Susimoo (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm with you! Just saw the new site at Debenhams today, beautiful.
Congrats on your pregnancy. Hope all goes well.


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 22, 2009)

Looks like we are getting Naked Honey and Colour craft in July. Its been confirmed for Germany so should be same for UK


----------



## sherby2722 (Jun 22, 2009)

I really hope we do get colour craft in july!!!


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 23, 2009)

^ Me too - I'm down to my last few crumbly bits of Porcelain Pink so I need a replacement quick smart!


----------



## sherby2722 (Jun 23, 2009)

I rang mac customer service and they said colour craft is definitly not coming out until august 4th
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. So looks like we will jus have to wait and see.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 23, 2009)

boo! i was hoping for it in july! i'm skipping naked honey so it looks like it'll be a cheap month for me!


----------



## sherby2722 (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_boo! i was hoping for it in july! i'm skipping naked honey so it looks like it'll be a cheap month for me!_

 
Same here nothing interests me from naked honey.But this way i can save up for colour craft and the fall collections


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 24, 2009)

So we are getting Colour craft and love that look in august?
That sucks big time!


----------



## sherby2722 (Jun 24, 2009)

^^^when i rang mac yesterday they said that the release date for love that look has yet to be confirmed. Hopefully we will get it in July


----------



## madkitty (Jun 25, 2009)

so when are we getting euristocrats then - I need a dazzleglass fix lol


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 25, 2009)

euristocrats should be in july


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 28, 2009)

absolutely hate this confusion. I just called MAC at harrods and a lovely lady told me that they are expecting Naked Honey and Colour Craft in July however they have not been to update and update is coming up in 2 weeks and thus they have not see colour craft and they do not even know what it looks like or what it is.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jun 28, 2009)

^^ yep.  I have only seen CC from pics on here... we will see the full collection in Julys Update.  Thats just how it is, things take their time to trickle down to the Great that is Britain.


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_^^ yep.  I have only seen CC from pics on here... we will see the full collection in Julys Update.  Thats just how it is, things take their time to trickle down to the Great that is Britain._

 
Thanks Dirty Plum, but is it possible that a collection would be released before you guys go to update? Does it usually happen that way?


----------



## sherby2722 (Jun 29, 2009)

This is soo confusin! i hope we do get colour craft in july! fingaz xd


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sherby2722* 

 
_This is soo confusin! i hope we do get colour craft in july! fingaz xd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Everyone most likely knows this now. Colorcraft is available in UK stores Monday 13th July.


----------



## christina83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Im not sure if anyone's asked this already, but does anyone know when Naked Honey is going to be on the mac website?
I cant get to a store, and I was hoping to buy some of the collection online.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 8, 2009)

naked honey comes out with colour craft which somebody mentioned will go up on 13/7/09


----------



## christina83 (Jul 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_naked honey comes out with colour craft which somebody mentioned will go up on 13/7/09_

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I cant wait!


----------



## LP_x (Jul 9, 2009)

It's out now, Naked Honey and Colour Craft. Really pissed as when it didn't come out on the first Thursday, I spent my MAC money lol.. oh well...


----------



## Sojourner (Jul 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sherby2722* 

 
_^^^when i rang mac yesterday they said that the release date for love that look has yet to be confirmed. Hopefully we will get it in July
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm busting to know this too!


----------



## artydistraction (Jul 12, 2009)

anyone know when euristocrats is due here? Loving the lipsticks


----------



## molotov (Jul 12, 2009)

I called the MAC store on High Street Kensington, London and the woman told me it has been on sale since Friday! I can't believe it! But I will go buy things tomorrow!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 14, 2009)

does anybody knwo when love the look is being released in the uk?  i'm hoping it's august rather than september....


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_does anybody knwo when love the look is being released in the uk?  i'm hoping it's august rather than september...._

 
I rang customer service this morning and as of yet nothing has been confirmed for love that look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Theyre supposed to be ringing me back to let me know so as soon as i get the phonecall i will let you all know!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 14, 2009)

cheers sweetie! can't wait to get my hands on some of those shadows!


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 15, 2009)

I just got that phone call 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love that look will be released 6th august 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
I cant wait!!


----------



## LisaOrestea (Jul 15, 2009)

Does anyone know the UK release date for Style Black?


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 15, 2009)

yay! pleased that love that look is next month! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i think style balck will be september or october for us in the uk


----------



## henrieta (Jul 15, 2009)

*Release date of new collection in UK???*

I've seen threads with release dates in US, but can't find anything about UK. I even tried to email mac and asked for release dates but they told me that they are always changing so they can't provide me with any info.

Anybody who works for mac in UK and knows more???


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: Release date of new collection in UK???*

if you go to the mac europe sub forum there is a uk release date thred where we have all the info there.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Release date of new collection in UK???*

To my knowledge, all MAC collections are released on the first Thursday of the release month for Europe. Here are upcoming collection dates for international:

Graphic Garden - August 2009
Baby Bloom - August 2009
Love That Look - August 2009
Make-Up Art Cosmetics - September 2009
Nail Trend F/W '09 - September 2009
Flirt With Fall - September 2009
MAC In High Def - September 2009
Process Colour - September 2009
Upstarts - September 2009
Trend F/W '09 - October 2009
Style Black - October 2009
Zoom Fast Black Lash - October 2009
Dazzleglass Creme - October 2009
Studio (repromoted 'Studio' face products on a new unit) - October 2009
Dsquared2 - October 2009


----------



## anita22 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Release date of new collection in UK???*

And also if it helps, collections are pretty much always released in the UK on a Thursday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (usually the first Thursday of the month I think)


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Release date of new collection in UK???*

yeah it's thursdays in stores but the stuff pops up on the site either the tuesday or wednesday before from 2pm onwards!


----------



## LP_x (Jul 19, 2009)

When will we get Makeup Art Cosmetics? I'm hoping September


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LP_x* 

 
_When will we get Makeup Art Cosmetics? I'm hoping September_

 
i think it is september for that one


----------



## henrieta (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: Release date of new collection in UK???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_To my knowledge, all MAC collections are released on the first day of the release month for Europe. Here are upcoming collection dates for international:

Graphic Garden - August 2009
Baby Bloom - August 2009
Love That Look - August 2009
Make-Up Art Cosmetics - September 2009
Nail Trend F/W '09 - September 2009
Flirt With Fall - September 2009
MAC In High Def - September 2009
Process Colour - September 2009
Upstarts - September 2009
Trend F/W '09 - October 2009
Style Black - October 2009
Zoom Fast Black Lash - October 2009
Dazzleglass Creme - October 2009
Studio (repromoted 'Studio' face products on a new unit) - October 2009
Dsquared2 - October 2009_

 
wow! thanks for that! cant wait for baby bloom and love that look!!!!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm going to Update this week so will feedback dates and info asap!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 21, 2009)

yay! lets hope you get to play with some cool stuff!


----------



## artydistraction (Jul 22, 2009)

I asked the MUA when Euristrocrats 2 was being released and she said they'd had the update 'till October and that it had not been mentioned


----------



## amy_forster (Jul 22, 2009)

Maybe we won't get it seen as the lipsticks are permanent in Europe.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jul 25, 2009)

*AUGUST 2009*
Graphic Garden - Harvey Nichols and Online only
Baby Bloom
Love that Look

*SEPT 2009*
Makeup Art Cosmetics
Nail Trend
Flirt with Fall
MAC in HD (freestanding stores only)

*OCT 2009*
Style Black
Zoom Fast Black Lash
Dazzleglass creme
Dsquared2


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 25, 2009)

Im so excited about make up art cosmetics coll!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sherby2722* 

 
_Im so excited about make up art cosmetics coll!!_

 
me too!!


----------



## inconspicuous (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh no... It looks like I'm going to be in Canada when the MAC collection is released here.  Looks like it'll either be doing math to see if it's cheaper to buy it there, or a long-distance phone call to mail order it to my home address here in ze UK haha.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 15, 2009)

i'm really looking forward to the make up art collection next month! although do we know when the fall trend will be out? i need the bluey grey pallete that is in it!


----------



## Pink_Puddleduck (Aug 25, 2009)

Those neon eye liners in make up art cosmetics are shouting my name ... i have always avoided wearing pink round the eye in case I look like i have been crying but nobodies eyes go that beautiful fushia colour when they cry do they?! yay!


----------



## ritchieramone (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_Puddleduck* 

 
_i have always avoided wearing pink round the eye in case I look like i have been crying but nobodies eyes go that beautiful fushia colour when they cry do they?! yay!_

 
Ha ha! Good point! I'm very keen on the pink, lime and orange liners and am busy trying to convince myself that I really will suit bright, bright orange eyeliner ...


----------



## inga (Aug 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sherby2722* 

 
_Im so excited about make up art cosmetics coll!!_

 
Does anybody know the exact date? The friend of mine is travling to dublin on 11th Sept?


----------



## GoldenFairy (Aug 30, 2009)

It will be released on Thursday next week (3rd September).


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 30, 2009)

but hopefully it will pop on the website on tuesday (collections always used to come on the site a couple of days before actual release)


----------



## Almost black. (Aug 31, 2009)

Style Black Collection seems great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope I'll get something from it


----------



## Pink_Puddleduck (Sep 1, 2009)

Hmm Make up Art isn't on the website yet, here is hoping for tomorrow


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 1, 2009)

fingers crossed for tommorow! i'm a desperate lady!

any word on when the fall trends is released though?


----------



## sabbath12385 (Sep 2, 2009)

Make up Art Cosmetics is up on UK site now!  finally!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sabbath12385* 

 
_Make up Art Cosmetics is up on UK site now! finally!_

 
It isnt?


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 2, 2009)

you have to type the product name in that you're fater. i bought photo realism, push teh edge piggie and brash and bold piggie!


----------



## Redz24 (Sep 2, 2009)

the pages are hidden, search make up art


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 2, 2009)

thanks ladies, im not as vigilant as you lot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the site is really slow :-( the only thing im interested in is the perfect cheek, but i dont like the name, which puts me off abit. im a sucker for packaging & names. 
i think ill skip, and focus on style black, thats right up my alley. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus as the sig states, im off to florida next tuesday and have completely spent up.


----------



## MakeUpGeek (Sep 2, 2009)

you girls are the best!!! Been waiting anxiously, and now all set. Hooray...photo realism will be mine. x


----------



## Shal (Sep 2, 2009)

I forgot it was out online today and by the time i remembered the Blue technakohl had sold out!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I spent well over £100 though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




as its my birthday month and im treating myself. I think ill pop into MAC after work though and see if i can get it there *fingers crossed*

I cant wait for the Style Black collection though, the eyeshadows look gorg!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 3, 2009)

i don't think they had the blue liner in stock to begin with. it said sold out from the moment it was online before it even appeared on the main page


----------



## MakeUpGeek (Sep 3, 2009)

I hope that means it may become available later. I remember with hello kitty stuff sold out but was restocked down the line.


----------



## ritchieramone (Sep 3, 2009)

I only ordered Push The Edge. I'd been meaning to buy Grape pigment for a while, so this seems similar enough to keep me happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I had a good look at some Gosh eyeliner pencils in Superdrug yesterday and decided that for all the use I'd get out of the new Technakohls, I could buy 2 of the Gosh Let's Twist eyeliners for the same price. (Actually, there's still a 3 for 2 offer, so I could have 3 for the price of 1 Technokohl!) I'll get the bright pink and bright, yellowy-limey green Gosh ones (very similar colour to Bitter and very long-lasting) and try another shade too. I'd prefer to have the MAC ones just to keep my collection more uniform, but as we're still in mid house-purchase, I should take advantage of a good deal when I see one!


----------



## Pink_Puddleduck (Sep 3, 2009)

Yay I got push the edge too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And am off to my local super-drug to see if GOSH is on 3 fro 2 there too as it wasn't when i went in on tuesday, normally if they put GOSH on three for two they put Sleek on 3 for 2 aswell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know its OT but does anyone have the new jewels pallet from sleek?


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 3, 2009)

ooh, i like the revamped site. Especially how they have the collections down the side (when you are browsing one).


----------



## NatalieMT (Sep 6, 2009)

I bought Crest The Wave e/s at my local counter yesterday but unfortunately they'd sold out of Artistic License which was the only other product I wanted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Typical the website still isn't showing it as in stock either!


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 15, 2009)

anyone know if we are getting the f/w trend here? germany isnt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i suspect we arent either, i am so gutted, i wanted that quad!


----------



## peachy pink (Sep 19, 2009)

We're going to fly to Edinburgh on October 3rd!!!
I'm excited, this should be when Dazzleglass Creme and Style Black and Dsquared is released, right??
I hope it's gonna be the way I wish for ... it would be so much cheaper to get my stuff in GB! 
Is there someone from Edinburgh around here? They sell MAC at Harvey Nichols, don't they?


----------



## nunu (Sep 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_anyone know if we are getting the f/w trend here? germany isnt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i suspect we arent either, i am so gutted, i wanted that quad!_

 
Me too


----------



## ritchieramone (Sep 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachy pink* 

 
_They sell MAC at Harvey Nichols, don't they?_

 
Yes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy your trip and happy shopping!


----------



## peachy pink (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I SO caaaan't wait!


----------



## satin_yogurt (Sep 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_anyone know if we are getting the f/w trend here? germany isnt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i suspect we arent either, i am so gutted, i wanted that quad!_

 
i'd like to know that too since my boyfriend is going to visit the uk in the first week of october. (*feelinlonelyalready* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## madkitty (Sep 23, 2009)

do we have a date yet for style black - is it the first thurs?


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 23, 2009)

i hope it's thursday 1st october!


----------



## Pink_Puddleduck (Sep 24, 2009)

How good would it be if it was the first?! I am sooo excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What is everyone going to get?


----------



## ShezLovesMAC (Sep 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_Puddleduck* 

 
_How good would it be if it was the first?! I am sooo excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What is everyone going to get?_

 
I hope it is released on the 1st Oct too, I cannot wait any longer than that lol.

My List so far... 
Young Punk MES
Blue Flame MES
GPS
Black Fire
Blackware
Volcanic Ash Exfoliator
Volcanic Thermal Mask
Baby Goth Girl

I already own Night Violet but looking at it now I haven't got a lot left so I might get a back up... We'll see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What are looking to get?


----------



## ritchieramone (Sep 25, 2009)

Just Young Punk for me - I don't like dark lips or eyes on me and I don't wear nail varnish! I doubt I'll use the eyeshadow much apart from as an eyeliner but it's too pretty to pass up.


----------



## Princesa Livia (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd love to get Young Punk, and probably B2m for the black cremesheen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will we getting the dazzleglass cremes at the same time as style black?..


----------



## Growing Wings (Sep 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *madkitty* 

 
_do we have a date yet for style black - is it the first thurs?_

 
When I went in to MAC last week I was told style blac is coming out on the first. Have booked an appointment to have my makep done that day cos I can't wait to see it all.  I'm hoping they can convince me that I look good with dark lips


----------



## Pink_Puddleduck (Sep 25, 2009)

Ohh nice choices ladies and Hurrah for the first - not Long Now! Yay! I think I am going to get the grease paint stick and maybe Glimmerglass in Blackware or blackfire – I just think black fire is going to be more wearable and Mattene Lipstick in Night Violet. I may get a MA to try the Black Night on me but with my dark hair and fair skin I worry I will look washed out. 

Is it wrong that I am making lists for Holiday sets already too? Is anyone planning a Dsquared Stash?


----------



## Sshaythiel (Sep 26, 2009)

Style Black and Dazzlecremes are both coming to GB? 

This would be fab, will be in London then....here in Germany there will be no Dazzlecremes....:-(


----------



## Pink_Puddleduck (Sep 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_*AUGUST 2009*
Graphic Garden - Harvey Nichols and Online only
Baby Bloom
Love that Look

*SEPT 2009*
Makeup Art Cosmetics
Nail Trend
Flirt with Fall
MAC in HD (freestanding stores only)

*OCT 2009*
Style Black
Zoom Fast Black Lash
Dazzleglass creme
Dsquared2_

 

Yep we are deffinately getting Dazzlecremes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 woop! also we will be getting Dsquared at almost the same as the US by the look of it. I wonder if Style Black will be hidden up on the website early like Colour Craft was?

Also a question to UK ladies, do MAC do collection launch parties like the do in the US here?


----------



## nunu (Sep 26, 2009)

^Yes they do. I was invited to attend the Hello Kitty Event earlier this year.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 26, 2009)

yeah the uk gets events for really big colletions each year - like HK and Nunu said and the holiday collection. wish we had them more often though! and plus it was the london store that did a hk event i think.


----------



## Pink_Puddleduck (Sep 26, 2009)

Do you ladies know how you get an invite as I am in London 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You lucky things getting invites


----------



## peachy pink (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm soooo glad that UK is getting the dazzleglass cremes!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Edinburrrrgh, saving my life. Perfect timing!! I hope they won't be sold out when I get to go to get mine


----------



## AmandaCA (Sep 29, 2009)

Random question for Londoners: Do you guys know in central LDN where I can get living stuff like an alarm clock, sheets, a mirror, coat hangers, etc? Or even names of British stores that have this kind of stuff? 

Just got here from the US and I'm so sad I just missed Dsquared! I'm so excited for Feline! I can wait a few weeks, though.


----------



## cherry24 (Sep 29, 2009)

just found out style black and dsquared2 launch in Dublin this thursday....as in two days away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i rang last week and they said the 9th.


----------



## nunu (Sep 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yeah the uk gets events for really big colletions each year - like HK and Nunu said and the holiday collection. wish we had them more often though! and plus it was the london store that did a hk event i think._

 
yep, unfortuantely they are always in London


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmandaCA* 

 
_Random question for Londoners: Do you guys know in central LDN where I can get living stuff like an alarm clock, sheets, a mirror, coat hangers, etc? Or even names of British stores that have this kind of stuff? 

Just got here from the US and I'm so sad I just missed Dsquared! I'm so excited for Feline! I can wait a few weeks, though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi,

You should try Wilkinsons, theyre huge stores that sell everything (they are all over the UK). You could also try Argos. Again they have these everwhere.


----------



## Pink_Puddleduck (Sep 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmandaCA* 

 
_Random question for Londoners: Do you guys know in central LDN where I can get living stuff like an alarm clock, sheets, a mirror, coat hangers, etc? Or even names of British stores that have this kind of stuff? 

Just got here from the US and I'm so sad I just missed Dsquared! I'm so excited for Feline! I can wait a few weeks, though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
For super cheap try Primark, Matalan or Wilkinsons or an IKEA if you can get to one. Also Marks and Spencer sell more expensive bits and pieces. 

Hope that helps! 

P.s. have you found the MAC pro store on Carnaby Street yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.P.S STYLE BLACK TOMORROW!!!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_Puddleduck* 

 
_ 
*P.P.S STYLE BLACK TOMORROW!!!*_

 














I keep searching the site hoping that it will be secretly up. no joy yet though.


----------



## Pink_Puddleduck (Sep 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_[/b] I keep searching the site hoping that it will be secretly up. no joy yet though._

 
Mee too! I am so relieved I am not the only one! I 'll probally go to the pro store tomorrow lunch. I know i want the GPS mainly becuas ei have no black bases at all. The MES don't appeal to me really. I've got some Ruby and Millie Dupes in a quad but I have put them on my sale or swap list as they aren’t really my thing.  I think I want blackfire glimmer glass and night violet, but it’s a case of swatch and touching tomorrow! Yay! I really like the look of the black glimmer glass but just don;t think it’s practical and with my fair skin and so dark its nearly black hair I think I would look dead. Then it’s all about Feline from Dsquared, although now we know it’s coming out again soon I may not buy a million and just one for now. Do we know the release date for Dsquared yet?

EDIT: Juts read back to the post about Dublin ... does that mean Dsquared is also out tomorrow? My poor poor debit card!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_Puddleduck* 

 
_Mee too! I am so relieved I am not the only one! I 'll probally go to the pro store tomorrow lunch. I know i want the GPS mainly becuas ei have no black bases at all. The MES don't appeal to me really. I've got some Ruby and Millie Dupes in a quad but I have put them on my sale or swap list as they aren’t really my thing. I think I want blackfire glimmer glass and night violet, but it’s a case of swatch and touching tomorrow! Yay! I really like the look of the black glimmer glass but just don;t think it’s practical and with my fair skin and so dark its nearly black hair I think I would look dead. Then it’s all about Feline from Dsquared, although now we know it’s coming out again soon I may not buy a million and just one for now. Do we know the release date for Dsquared yet?_

 
I hear you in regards to the black lipstick, now my hair is back to brown/black I dont think im brave enough for it. 
The mes are right up my street, but i might stick to just 2 then go to the store on my lunch hour and play with the other 2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im also getting the grease paint stick. ill have to play with the glimmerglass first. all that said, i will probably get all im lemming, in the end my list never accounts to anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im gonna save feline til the next collection and get raven too. 

Im so doomed with Style black as its quite unique, I have nothing like it. Now collections with pink/coral lipsticks..Those I dont need more of. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dsquared was released at the same time as style black on the US site, so maybe it will be for us. Oh no


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 30, 2009)

still no sign 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



im so impatient, lol.


----------



## Pink_Puddleduck (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for some reason i thought it was released after Style Black. Hmm, it takes me 15 mins to get to get to carnaby street, so I have around half an hour to play ... I don't think this is going to be long enough but I'll be able to get to Bluewater Saturday. If i get the GPS tomorrow I am pretty sure the rest will still be there this weekend, It won't all go that quickly - Will it?!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 30, 2009)

Hehe, I know what you mean, lucky I work 5 mins walk away from my nearest freestanding store, so I get just under an hour to browse during lunch hour, which is usually just enough. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




looking at the American website (i always look on there to see what has sold out after a few days to give me an indication of what I need to buy quickly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) the only thing that has sold out was the black lipstick. (although saying that a few items are still "coming soon" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
I'm probably wrong but im feeling it will be popular, but not to hello kitty standards so I think you'll be fine waiting a few days.


----------



## ShezLovesMAC (Sep 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_still no sign 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



im so impatient, lol._

 
I'm getting impatient too lol. I've been refreshing the MAC site every 30 min. I wanted to order my Style Black today!! However it doesn't look as if MAC are going to put it up today. 

I bet they will do what they did with the Style Warrior collection. MAC put it on the site the day of the launch. Which means it will be up tomorrow afternoon. 

I'm better off going to my MAC Counter in the morning, cause if I order it tomorrow afternoon I am pretty sure I won't be receiving it until Monday as this what happened to me when I order my Style Warrior haul online.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShezLovesMAC* 

 
_I'm getting impatient too lol. I've been refreshing the MAC site every 30 min. I wanted to order my Style Black today!! However it doesn't look as if MAC are going to put it up today. 

I bet they will do what they did with the Style Warrior collection. MAC put it on the site the day of the launch. Which means it will be up tomorrow afternoon. 

I'm better off going to my MAC Counter in the morning, cause if I order it tomorrow afternoon I am pretty sure I won't be receiving it until Monday as this what happened to me when I order my Style Warrior haul online._

 
Yeah i've given up hope too now.
That's a good plan, it's annoying when you order online & it takes 3 days and everyone's enjoying their goodies :<

I'm paranoid though, i'd rather pay the postage & wait, just to make sure I definately get what I want. I'd hate to go to the store and they'd be sold out, to go back online and it be sold out too. Ahem, colour crafted l/s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



only bummer that way is you can't see the items. Youre damned if you do....


----------



## Pink_Puddleduck (Sep 30, 2009)

Ohh Morning, I don't start work till 10, I wonder what time the pro store opens. OK maybe I am getting a little too eager ... Repeat after me " It's just a new Collection Jemma, It's just a new collection ..." Thank goodness i work in a creative industry and can turn up with grease paint induced panda eyes if i so choose! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can;t believe the Black Lippie was the first thing to sell out. I guess its a must have for any MA who work with hugh fashion/ Edgy photographers or models.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_Puddleduck* 

 
_Ohh Morning, I don't start work till 10, I wonder what time the pro store opens. OK maybe I am getting a little too eager ... Repeat after me " It's just a new Collection Jemma, It's just a new collection ..." *Thank goodness i work in a creative industry and can turn up with grease paint induced panda eyes if i so choose! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

I can;t believe the Black Lippie was the first thing to sell out. I guess its a must have for any MA who work with hugh fashion/ Edgy photographers or models._

 
snap


----------



## ShezLovesMAC (Sep 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Yeah i've given up hope too now.
That's a good plan, it's annoying when you order online & it takes 3 days and everyone's enjoying their goodies :<

I'm paranoid though, i'd rather pay the postage & wait, just to make sure I definately get what I want. I'd hate to go to the store and they'd be sold out, to go back online and it be sold out too. Ahem, colour crafted l/s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



only bummer that way is you can't see the items. Youre damned if you do...._

 
I agree totally I really hate waiting 3 days before getting my order it just sucks. The MAC site needs to release the products online at least 3 days before any new collections launches instore. So that the people who like or have to order online at least get there things at the same time that it launches in the stores/counters.

Yeah I understand I'm like that I much prefer to order online too as its more convienient for me. I'd hate to drive 20 mins to my local MAC counter, and have things sell out there and return and everything I want sells 
out online too, now that would be my biggest nightmare lol. I'll just wait and see what I'll will do tomorrow lol


----------



## Blushbaby (Sep 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Dsquared was released at the same time as style black on the US site, so maybe it will be for us. Oh no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nope it wasn't. Style Black went up last week. Dsquared only went online on Monday and was meant to go instore tomorrow but corporate sent out a last min email asking for it to go on the shop floor so it was out by Monday lunchtime.

I'm in NY at the mo and will be bk in Blighty on Friday so have all my stuff already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (thank goodness too cos I don't think jetlag would have let me get to the Pro Store on Fri morning somehow!! I'm all hauled out and am very pleased that I got all I wanted with the help of very nice MUA's who put stuff aside for me!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The VAE stuff  from SB and greasesticks from Dsqaured have been the first items to sell out instore so don't hang about!

Feline is being re-released before the year's out in another collection (just read it on the Early Buzz thread) so don't panic if you don't manage to get it from Dsquared.


----------



## Princesa Livia (Sep 30, 2009)

Style Black and DSquared2 are definitely out tomorrow the 1st of October. A MAC MA at High St Ken told me


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 30, 2009)

i can't wait to get all my goodies tommorow! hope it comes on the site earlier rather than later!


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 30, 2009)

tomorrow?! oh no, im working all day, i'll have to got friday afternoon!
do u reckon it will all be gone by then?


----------



## peachy pink (Sep 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Princesa Livia* 

 
_Style Black and DSquared2 are definitely out tomorrow the 1st of October. A MAC MA at High St Ken told me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
So cool. Any news about the d/g creme?


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 1, 2009)

still no sign on the net! argh! i'll def wait til tomorrow, it was either rush into town now, and go, and my counter would probably not have it out yet, or go tomorrow


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 1, 2009)

Arg, I cant take the suspense. *sweats*


----------



## Pink_Puddleduck (Oct 1, 2009)

I just checked and still no sign, it's going to have to be a lunch time dash!


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Oct 1, 2009)

Just got back from running some errands, the Nottingham store has everything out!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I picked up some VAE, will get the rest when my loan comes in.


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 1, 2009)

im gunna have to go tomorrow now, i have work in an hour and i cant be late! balls! i hope everything i want is still there


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kirkichi* 

 
_Just got back from running some errands, the Nottingham store has everything out!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I picked up some VAE, will get the rest when my loan comes in._

 
Oh wow cool, I might go at lunch time & play. I only work about half a mile from it.  Yaay.
Do they have Dsquared out too?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_im gunna have to go tomorrow now, i have work in an hour and i cant be late! balls! i hope everything i want is still there_

 
Ill keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## zcraa78 (Oct 1, 2009)

Woo hoo! I've got my style black! 10% off mac in house of fraser today by the way!


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 1, 2009)

Noooo, I dont think they have a MAC in my local House of Fraser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What are they playing at?! get it on the site already!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've decided i'm hauling at the store this afternoon, I just want to add everything into my bag online that I want, then whittle it down to a list I can realistically afford. If I go in blind, Ill probably get to the checkout then faint


----------



## Pink_Puddleduck (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh in thats case i am not going to the pro store i am off to HOF city instead, yay!


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_Puddleduck* 

 
_Oh in thats case i am not going to the pro store i am off to HOF city instead, yay!_

 
Have you decided what you're getting yet? :>


----------



## ShezLovesMAC (Oct 1, 2009)

I decided to take the 20 min drive this morning to my nearest MAC counter to get my Style Black goodies as I just couldn't wait til this afternoon to order on the MAC site. They had the Style Black, Dsquared2 & the Dazzle Cremes out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was only going to buy stuff from Style Black but as soon as I saw the Dsquared and Dazzle Cremes I had to have them. I totally went over my budget but it was well worth it I can't wait to swatch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got...

*STYLE BLACK*
Young Punk MES
Blue Flame MES
Cinderfella MES
Guilt By Association
Intense Black Grease Paint
Black Fire Glimmerglass
Blackware Glimmerglass
Volcanic Ash Exfoliator
Volcanic Ash Thermal Mask
Baby Goth Girl Nail Lacquer

*DSQUARED2*
Bright Blue Violet Grease Paint
Bright Yellow Blue Grease Paint 
Nude Rose l/s 

*DAZZLEGLASS CREME*
Amourous Dazzleglass Creme
Creme Allure Dazzle Glass Creme


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShezLovesMAC* 

 
_I decided to take the 20 min drive this morning to my nearest MAC counter to get my Style Black goodies as I just couldn't wait til this afternoon to order on the MAC site. They had the Style Black, Dsquared2 & the Dazzle Cremes out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was only going to buy stuff from Style Black but as soon as I saw the Dsquared and Dazzle Cremes I had to have them. I totally went over my budget but it was well worth it I can't wait to swatch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got...

*STYLE BLACK*
Young Punk MES
Blue Flame MES
Cinderfella MES
Guilt By Association
Intense Black Grease Paint
Black Fire Glimmerglass
Blackware Glimmerglass
Volcanic Ash Exfoliator
Volcanic Ash Thermal Mask
Baby Goth Girl Nail Lacquer

*DSQUARED2*
Bright Blue Violet Grease Paint
Bright Yellow Blue Grease Paint 
Nude Rose l/s 

*DAZZLEGLASS CREME*
Amourous Dazzleglass Creme
Creme Allure Dazzle Glass Creme_

 
Our Style Black lists are exactly the same! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope I dont get reeled in by Dsquared & Dazzle creams too. Gulp.


----------



## Pink_Puddleduck (Oct 1, 2009)

Well i asked in the recommendation form if they could help me with this look: 

And someone suggested Pink Nouveau which i have never seen swatched until today ... cue massive lemming! 

F-Listed  Archive Camilla Belle arrives at the Los Angeles premiere of “Twilight” at the Mann Village and Bruin Theaters on November 17, 2008 in Westwood, California. 

Definitely the GPS and Feline, then the rest is down to what looks and feels nice, which i think is the best way to shop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't understand how people are making shopping lists of all the new collections in the early buzz thread with out even seeing anything of them. They must have much better mac product knowledge than me, I have to see first, then swatch, then decide! lol

But with 10% off i guess it will be a fairly large haul. I am playing about with a few ideas, maybe a blush and I am unhappy with my foundation but i don't have the time to sort that today,  Also this is the first time i have gone in specially to haul a collection :S eek!

How about your list hun, is that finalised?


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 1, 2009)

Ooh how exciting  If I go in not wanting what I want, ill be there swatching ALLL day.

ATM the list is:

All MES (I dont actually have any of these)
GPS - Intense black
Volcanic Ash Exf
Gonna swatch the glimmerglasses
maybe Baby goth girl

Im gonna check out the Dsquared grease paint sticks too. I didnt even think about dazzle glass cremes. eek :<

I might be a bit more leniant, as im celebrating today. Ive hit pan on a Mac product for the first time, lol.


----------



## ShezLovesMAC (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Our Style Black lists are exactly the same! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I hope I dont get reeled in by Dsquared & Dazzle creams too. Gulp._

 
Hehe, I know I was trying so hard to resist temptation but I just couldn't they all look so pretty


----------



## Pink_Puddleduck (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_ Im gonna check out the Dsquared grease paint sticks too. I didnt even think about dazzle glass cremes. eek :<

I might be a bit more leniant, as im celebrating today. Ive hit pan on a Mac product for the first time, lol._

 
Oh dear, Dazzleglass creams too .. Amorus and my favorite pink look like good bets ... I hit the pan on my golden bronzer today too.


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 1, 2009)

im back from lunch!!! (and still no style black on the website)

im so glad i decided to go to the store now i get my stuff for the weekend. it wasnt very busy, only one other person was looking at the style black stand. the only other person in was browsing the lipsticks. I thought it was going to be jam packed.
when I was paying the mua said she had to put a few cinderfella's aside for some people (friends?) as there were so few left. She also mentioned that she thought the eyeshadows would sell out after today. not to scare anyone as ours is the only store around for miles, so everyone goes there. 

oh and the 2 mua's were both wearing the collection and they looked so pretty. 

anyway so I got:

- Cinderfella mes
- Young Punk mes
- Gilt by Association mes
- Blue Flame mes
- Black GPS
- Volcanic Ash exf
- Nude Rose l/s

I also forgot Blackfire glimmerglass, got half way down the street & went back for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So there it is, I could have bought more, but i limited myself. I might do an online order if there's something im missing badly.

The dazzleglass cremes were gorgeous, but we all knew opaque dazzleglasses would be, so no suprise there. theyre not overly sparkly too which is nice. My fave was, strangely, the orangey one (sublime shine, i think?). 

I didnt get any though, ill leave that for another time.
Im skint!!


----------



## PixiLaura (Oct 1, 2009)

Argh are they putting style black on the website today? I so cannot get out of work to go to a counter and am going to cry if i don't get a greasepaint stick!!


----------



## angi (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Ooh how exciting  I might be a bit more leniant, as im celebrating today. Ive hit pan on a Mac product for the first time, lol._

 






I remember when I hit first pan on an eyeshadow- I was like WTF is this in my eyeshadow! 

I went and grabbed my haul today. For some reason I was expecting to see dazzleglass cremes, fall trend and style black. I was slightly shocked to see Dsquared!

In all I got:
Volcanic Ash thermal mask, 
Cinderfella,
Gilt by association, 
Black fire,
Feline, 
Creme allure, 
Totally fab,

I talked myself out of the black greasepaint stick (I have the black NYX jumbo pencil and sharkskin shadestick- so I convinced myself I just couldn't justify it.) I also convinced myself I didn't NEED blood red lippie, although I really wanted it. Now I just have to kill my lemming for that grey quad and I can curb my MAC spending (until next month!)


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angi* 

 
_






I remember when I hit first pan on an eyeshadow- I was like WTF is this in my eyeshadow! 

I went and grabbed my haul today. For some reason I was expecting to see dazzleglass cremes, fall trend and style black. I was slightly shocked to see Dsquared!

In all I got:
Volcanic Ash thermal mask, 
Cinderfella,
Gilt by association, 
Black fire,
Feline, 
Creme allure, 
Totally fab,

I talked myself out of the black greasepaint stick (I have the black NYX jumbo pencil and sharkskin shadestick- so I convinced myself I just couldn't justify it.) I also convinced myself I didn't NEED blood red lippie, although I really wanted it. Now I just have to kill my lemming for that grey quad and I can curb my MAC spending (until next month!)_

 





 thanks!

It was my MSF natural, I cant imagine hitting pan on any of my eyeshadows for a long long time. 

I wanted the purple gps from dsquared but talked myself out of it as i have rave pearlglide. I dont need both, i dont use it that much as it is. :>


----------



## Pink_Puddleduck (Oct 1, 2009)

So, in the end I was very good. I only got the GPS, Blackfire, My favourite pink and Pink Nouveau (super pink lips ahoy!) I liked Feline but I always set my GOSH velvet touch eye liner with black black pigment and I;m not convinved that under that you would be able to tell the difference. Amurous looked terrible on me! But Crème Allure was pretty so I may go back for that. I Saved £5.30 through shopping at HOF today too


----------



## pianohno (Oct 1, 2009)

Hurry Up And Put It On The Website I'm Dying Of Excitement!!!!!!


----------



## Pink_Puddleduck (Oct 1, 2009)

Just sneaked off into the bathroom at work .... Pink Nouveau plus Blackfire = LOVE! Although Pink Nouveau is the most perfect pink i have ever seen on me thank goodness it's perm!


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_Puddleduck* 

 
_Just sneaked off into the bathroom at work .... Pink Nouveau plus Blackfire = LOVE! Although Pink Nouveau is the most perfect pink i have ever seen on me thank goodness it's perm!_

 
Ooh that sounds super cute.


----------



## amy_forster (Oct 1, 2009)

I can't believe how many specktra members have been into the Nottingham store today!!! I was in there this morning too!!! I got a pretty huge haul, but then again, it is for my kit as I have a shoot next week it'll be fab for!!!


----------



## angi (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amy_forster* 

 
_I can't believe how many specktra members have been into the Nottingham store today!!! I was in there this morning too!!! I got a pretty huge haul, but then again, it is for my kit as I have a shoot next week it'll be fab for!!! _

 
What did you get?


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zcraa78* 

 
_Woo hoo! I've got my style black! 10% off mac in house of fraser today by the way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
WHAT?!!!!! is it just today? i almost went this morning and everything! crapola


edit: its on tomorrow too! woo!


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 1, 2009)

Does anybody have any inside info as to if Style black will be on the site tomorow?

I had finished my haul, but just noticed in my excitment I hadnt noticed the MUA had given me B Grease paint stick instead of black. Nooooooooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I guess I thought B stood for black? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amy_forster* 

 
_I can't believe how many specktra members have been into the Nottingham store today!!! I was in there this morning too!!! I got a pretty huge haul, but then again, it is for my kit as I have a shoot next week it'll be fab for!!! _

 
Ooh how exciting, we could have all been in there together, and we would never have known. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you saw someone umming and ahhing for 3 hours with an armful of swatches, that was me


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 1, 2009)

i'm really annoyed that the collections didn't go up on the site today! if they're not up by 3pm tommorow i shall phone my order through!!


----------



## amy_forster (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_I had finished my haul, but just noticed in my excitment I hadnt noticed the MUA had given me B Grease paint stick instead of black. Nooooooooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I guess I thought B stood for black? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm so glad you said this, I've just been and checked mine and she's done the same thing to me!!!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Ooh how exciting, we could have all been in there together, and we would never have known. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you saw someone umming and ahhing for 3 hours with an armful of swatches, that was me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you saw someone with a red bob, a list on my ipod & a bloke in tow, that was me!!! It is funny to think you could have smiled/talked to a Specktrette & have no idea about it!


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 1, 2009)

why isnt it on the site yet?!!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 2, 2009)

because mac likes to keep us waiting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gggrrrrr!


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amy_forster* 

 
_I'm so glad you said this, I've just been and checked mine and she's done the same thing to me!!!




If you saw someone with a red bob, a list on my ipod & a bloke in tow, that was me!!! It is funny to think you could have smiled/talked to a Specktrette & have no idea about it!_

 
Oh no!, i'd laugh if it was the same person. Im only kidding, i bet they were sooo busy yesterday. 

I dont know whether to go back this lunchtime and change it, or order it off the site then take it back to the store for a refund. I dont want them to be sold out. decisions, decisions.

and wth, still not on the site. :S


----------



## peachy pink (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm leaving really early tomorrow and I'm excited ... Harvey Nichols, yay for Edinburgh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hopefully! I can't wait.
Need to get my suitcase ready, hope none of the collections will be sold out!!


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amy_forster* 

 
_I'm so glad you said this, I've just been and checked mine and she's done the same thing to me!!!




If you saw someone with a red bob, a list on my ipod & a bloke in tow, that was me!!! It is funny to think you could have smiled/talked to a Specktrette & have no idea about it!_

 
Did the ipod have a pink case? If so I walked in whilst you were reading your list out and bought the VAE after asking how it worked with sensitive skin!


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 2, 2009)

Right, back off to the Nottingham store to change my GPS.
If I see any specktrettes ill wave. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit:

They had some left! yay. So I have my new pretty GPS. The girl who served me said that she'd been giving out the wrong one, because she though B stood for black too, lol.
I dont think I saw anyone, just a rude lady..which couldnt have been any of you lovely ladies.

I also found out, they accept depotted e/s for B2M, which is good, as ive been on a depotting mission recently.


----------



## pianohno (Oct 2, 2009)

Is anyone else just sat staring at the website hitting refresh or is it just me? haha!


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 2, 2009)

i spent 2 days doing that, lol. 

id refresh, look under the collections heading. then search the site. then check here incase anybody had any luck.

then do it again.


----------



## pianohno (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh well! Just gives me more time to work on my list, how are you liking the stuff you got?


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 2, 2009)

love love love the eyeshadows. not really played with them much, i only had 6 minutes to get ready this morning as i decided to sleep in :$ and also didnt have my GPS to use as a base.
did a quick look with helium pig, and cinderfella in the outer v. its soo pretty. I cant wait to try them wet!
Im also really liking nude rose lipstick, i find it similar to 3n, which im glad as its my favourite and I only have 2!

all in all very pleased with everything. however now i'm lemming lip erase after the mua raved about it. we'll see.


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 2, 2009)

ITEMS ARE UP!!! You just need to search for them on the site!

next step to be able to add them to basket.. lol


----------



## ilovegreen (Oct 2, 2009)

I hate it when they do that. Just have the products up already what's the point being able to search and find it but not buy ?!!


----------



## pianohno (Oct 2, 2009)

Come on now MAC, please hurry up and let me part with my money!


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 2, 2009)

i went, i saw, i conquered!

i went to my mac counter in house of fraser, it was SO busy
nothing was sold out though

i hate croydon, its full of horrible people!  and my counter isnt the best, there are 2 girls who are lovely, but the rest are rude as hell! the girl that served me charged me twice for my dazzlecream, and then i had to wait 20 minutes for her to figure out how to refund it!

I GOT...
GPS
Blue Flame
Young Punk
Cinderfella
Dazzlecream in Luscious Spark

They were doing 10% off, so i only paid £60!

I swatched D2, the contouring powders, but i couldnt even remotely see them on my skin, like not at all, no matter how much i put on.. so skipped them

Blood red was DIVINE but i have so many deep pink lippies already!

I asked the manager when i was there, if she knew when magic mirth and mischief would be out, she hadnt a clue, she was like what?!?! then said end of november, then changed her mind to mid october, which cant be right either, she must have meant end of october, i suspect it will be the 1st again.


----------



## amy_forster (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kirkichi* 

 
_Did the ipod have a pink case? If so I walked in whilst you were reading your list out and bought the VAE after asking how it worked with sensitive skin!_

 





 Yup. That's me!!! How spooky is that?!? I can't believe I was stood next to a specktrette & had no idea. And I've been rumbled with having a massive list! The ma you asked is a darling, I love him!


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amy_forster* 

 
_





 Yup. That's me!!! How spooky is that?!? I can't believe I was stood next to a specktrette & had no idea. And I've been rumbled with having a massive list! The ma you asked is a darling, I love him! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I loooove the male mua at the Nottingham store.
hes always so friendly and always compliments your shoes/necklace lol


----------



## amy_forster (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_I loooove the male mua at the Nottingham store.
hes always so friendly and always compliments your shoes/necklace lol_

 
He's gorgeous! He had us in stitches last time we went in, even my other half was in bits! I needed to change my address on the system, and when he asked for my postcode I guess my accent is a bit muddled and he he wasn't sure on the letters I'd said (FB). He said ''FB...as in...fat bitch?!?'' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 The other ma just looked at him as if to say 'I can't believe you just said that' and he went soooo red, but there's not many other things you can use for FB. 

It makes me chuckle everytime I have to give my postcode now!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 2, 2009)

so the stuff still isn't up properly on the uk site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm very sad right now!


----------



## pianohno (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm getting so annoyed! It's Friday, I've been paid and I would like to spend my hard earned cash on makeup! Come on MAC, stop being a spoil sport


----------



## NatalieMT (Oct 2, 2009)

If Specktra had a 'like' button, I would be hitting it on all the posts telling MAC Online to hurry up! I want to see the collection and I want to make my purchases, please and thankyou.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_If Specktra had a 'like' button, I would be hitting it on all the posts telling MAC Online to hurry up! I want to see the collection and I want to make my purchases, please and thankyou._

 

it sucks! i'm calling them in the morning to make an order.... if anybody needs the number a member kindly posted it in the style black thred!


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_it sucks! i'm calling them in the morning to make an order.... if anybody needs the number a member kindly posted it in the style black thred!_

 
what page?

edit: nevermind!!!


----------



## Claire84 (Oct 2, 2009)

Wish they had the stuff up properly.  I can see some of the stuff, but not all of it when I do a search.  Really wanted to get my mitts on Feline!


----------



## pianohno (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_If Specktra had a 'like' button, I would be hitting it on all the posts telling MAC Online to hurry up! I want to see the collection and I want to make my purchases, please and thankyou._

 
I know Natalie, I keep going to hit 'like' and then realising I'm not on facebook anymore! Been sat here refreshing for hours, gotta get me some feline!


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amy_forster* 

 
_He's gorgeous! He had us in stitches last time we went in, even my other half was in bits! I needed to change my address on the system, and when he asked for my postcode I guess my accent is a bit muddled and he he wasn't sure on the letters I'd said (FB). He said ''FB...as in...fat bitch?!?'' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 The other ma just looked at him as if to say 'I can't believe you just said that' and he went soooo red, but there's not many other things you can use for FB. 

It makes me chuckle everytime I have to give my postcode now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree, he's so funny! When Dazzleglasses were first released he had fun swatching them with me and exclaimed "There's so many pink shades and they all look the same!"

I'm pretty sure it was him that posted this thread as well, so he's no stranger to Specktra himself! http://www.specktra.net/forum/f276/u...s-demo-111946/


----------



## pianohno (Oct 3, 2009)

if it's not up on the website by tonight, expect tears from this very unhappy customer


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kirkichi* 

 
_I agree, he's so funny! When Dazzleglasses were first released he had fun swatching them with me and exclaimed "There's so many pink shades and they all look the same!"

I'm pretty sure it was him that posted this thread as well, so he's no stranger to Specktra himself! http://www.specktra.net/forum/f276/u...s-demo-111946/_

 
That is definately him! Tasha, as he mentioned, is the blonde girl with wavy hair who works there, those two are always chatting away.


----------



## Pink_Puddleduck (Oct 3, 2009)

Can;t believe it's still not up ... sort it out MAC! I have to say the GPS has revolutionised my smokey eye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have never had a black base - i don't use blacktrack or any of the black CCB's or Paint pots, i normally juts use black black pigment to draken any shadows. Now i simply put on my beige base, then pop a little GPS on the outer quarter then blend blend blend into a nice shape and pull it across the crease. The you can simply wash one colour (I've been using Humid) over the whole lid and crease and it lookes good to go! in under 5 mins, Ah-mazing. Obviously being me I sit there for another 10 mins and add all sort of other sparkle but it really is a great product. I've been using it to line my eyes too, it does not budge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 happy customer. I'm not really into buying back ups but i may get another.


----------



## pianohno (Oct 4, 2009)

any sign of it on the website yet?


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 4, 2009)

i think you guys will have to wait until monday now. yesterday i phoned my order in and i did mention to the lady the only reason why i called it in was because the site still hasn't been updated. i spent £110 in total and they tried charging me delivery! but of course when i reminded her that if i bought off the site like i wanted to it would be free delivery she knocked the charge off. which was nice


----------



## PixiLaura (Oct 5, 2009)

I bought my stuff off the UK site on Friday night, the products aren't up but if you type into the search bar the actual shade name of the product, ie blackfire, cinderfella, it does come up and you can click add to bag next to the shade. It doesn't work if you type in the product name ie greasepaint, though. They have sent me an acknowlegement of order so it did work!


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 5, 2009)

it doesnt seem to work for the mineralise eyeshadows/feline/VAE/nail polishes

it works for everything else though.

thanks


----------



## PixiLaura (Oct 5, 2009)

Ah, it was working on friday for everything but this morning it's only the greasepaint sticks, fast black mascara, glimmerglasses, dazzleglass cremes that are working and everything from D2 is on too as long as you search the shade names.

i ended going to mac on sunday anyway and they still had everything so i should have just waited! I just amused myseld by getting Amorous dazzleglass creme and some more beauty marked eyeshadow to tide me over until my style black order arrives- I swatched beauty marked over Bat Black CCB when i was in the shop and it looks amazing, i can't wait til the order comes!


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PixiLaura* 

 
_I swatched beauty marked over Bat Black CCB when i was in the shop and it looks amazing, i can't wait til the order comes!_

 
Aaaaarg no, the lemmings are back.


----------



## pianohno (Oct 5, 2009)

Just spoken to a lovely lady at customer services, because they're updating their website (to look more like the american one!) they're holding off putting up their new collections until it's ready - which should be around Thursday


----------



## Blushbaby (Oct 6, 2009)

As mentioned Style Black won't be on the website until Thursday, along with Dqsquared & Dazzlecremes as they're launching the new look site.

We're not getting Trends F/W '09 (thank God I got what I wanted from that in NY).

You can order over the phone now though:

0870 034 2999

I just ordered a back up thermal mask and black GPA.


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 7, 2009)

I hope I dont offend anybody but Im not looking forward to the "US look" site, I find the US site loads soo slowly and I generally dont like the way the swatches are presented.
I hope they're not _too_ similar.





 maybe its just me.


----------



## peachy pink (Oct 7, 2009)

Just to let you know, I just got back from Edinburgh. And I love Harvey Nics! The ladies at the counter were so sweet. I got Soft Dazzle and Do It Up (and a concealer... lol). Love it!


----------



## aroseisarose (Oct 7, 2009)

around what time on thursday will the new collections be on the website? i start work early and dont finish till about 6 so if i have to i am totally prepared to set my alarm at some stupid time of the morning to shop mac. sad i know.


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 8, 2009)

most things are back on the site, if you search for them. They are able to be added to your bag.

again there are a few exceptions.


----------



## ritchieramone (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachy pink* 

 
_Just to let you know, I just got back from Edinburgh. And I love Harvey Nics! The ladies at the counter were so sweet._

 
Glad to hear you had a successful trip - I've heard mixed reviews of the Edinburgh counter but I've never actually been there yet. I must visit it sometime soon as it's ages since I've been in Edinburgh.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_again there are a few exceptions._

 
I wish I had a pound for every time I've typed 'young punk' into that little MAC search box since the start of October!


----------



## mrs.honey (Oct 8, 2009)

Ive been to the Glasgow counter 3 times now and still no Young Punk, Cinderfella or Gilt by Association 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







, they said to try the site but they arent up yet, guess i'll need to keep trying.


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrs.honey* 

 
_Ive been to the Glasgow counter 3 times now and still no Young Punk, Cinderfella or Gilt by Association 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







, they said to try the site but they arent up yet, guess i'll need to keep trying._

 
Thats weird, did they say why they hadn't got them?

Well..im not holding out much hope for the collections debuting on the site today. :<


----------



## aroseisarose (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Well..im not holding out much hope for the collections debuting on the site today. :<_

 

That sucks


----------



## ShezLovesMAC (Oct 8, 2009)

Just looked on the MAC site and it says they are doing site maintenance so hopefully they will have the collections up tomorrow with the new site launch. Its about blumming time lol


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 8, 2009)

it up! its up! its up! it up! its up! its up! it up! its up! its up!


----------



## aroseisarose (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_it up! its up! its up! it up! its up! its up! it up! its up! its up!_

 
it isnt when i check! wtf!


it is up now! yay!


----------



## ritchieramone (Oct 8, 2009)

The collections are up now and the site has been all redone so I've ordered my one e/s and left it at that before I start adding all kinds of other stuff into my basket.


----------



## ShezLovesMAC (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah its all up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 VAE has sold out though wow that was quick!


----------



## aroseisarose (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShezLovesMAC* 

 
_Yeah its all up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 VAE has sold out though wow that was quick!_

 

I never even got to try it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Oh well. There's always ebay I suppose.


----------



## aroseisarose (Oct 8, 2009)

Just spent over £150 on Mac! Cant wait till it gets delivered!


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aroseisarose* 

 
_Just spent over £150 on Mac! Cant wait till it gets delivered!_

 
oooh, i'm jealous!


----------



## ShezLovesMAC (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aroseisarose* 

 
_I never even got to try it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Oh well. There's always ebay I suppose._

 
Hopefully they gets some more VAE fast!! What did you get?

I just bought another Blue Flame and BU of the Black Greasepaint that is all for me lol.


----------



## Princesa Livia (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aroseisarose* 

 
_Just spent over £150 on Mac! Cant wait till it gets delivered!_

 
Wow~! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so jealous. I only had money for Young Punk MES and Amorous dazzleglass, with Black Knight lipstick as b2m!

What items did you get??


----------



## nunu (Oct 8, 2009)

I've been trying to order but my order isn't going through


----------



## pianohno (Oct 9, 2009)

is the site not loading for anyone else? or is it just poor old me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha!


----------



## mrs.honey (Oct 9, 2009)

Kirsty - When ever i went in they were always sold out of the Young Punk and Gilt, i even went in 1st thing yesterday morning and they still didnt have any, they said they were really fast sellers.


I think im in trouble, i only got my 1st Mac products 2 weeks ago and now i have 13 and about to order a few more on the site, its addictive, think my husband will divorce me if i get any more, im also waiting on 2 88 pallettes coming from e-bay


----------



## mrs.honey (Oct 9, 2009)

Yay, i just placed my online order and it will be here on Tuesday, i got the MES in GBA and Young Punk and some Duo adhesive as i want to try some lashes, im a falsie virgin


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 9, 2009)

I just ordered a BU of the Greasepaint stick & Cinderfella. Also got Baby Goth Girl.

So all in all, I spent £150 too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cinderfella x 2
Young Punk
Gilt By Association
Blue Flame
Greasepaint Stick x 2
VAE
Blackfire Glimmerglass
Nude Rose l/s
Baby Goth Girl

I still might get Bat Black ccb when I go to the Pro store tomorrow (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




),  but im not sure. Noone has really said much about it & there aren't many reviews on MUA.


----------



## ShezLovesMAC (Oct 9, 2009)

Overall I have done some really crazy spending on Style Black, Dsquared and Dazzleglass creme collections. I made three separate transactions one in store on the 1st Oct and two online yesterday, and today and I am now putting my foot down and buying no more... That is until the holiday collections come out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My Overall Haul
*Style Black*
Blue Flame x2
Young Punk
GBA
Cinderfella
Blackfire g/g
Blackware g/g
GPS x2
Night Violet BU
VAE x2
VATM 
Baby Goth Girl n/l

*Dsquared² *
V GPS
B GPS
Nude Rose l/s
Dim Lip Erase

*Dazzleglass Creme*
Creme Allure
Amourous

& Now for the damage....... *£267.00 *





 cause my budget was no more than £200.00 I haven't spent this much on MAC since Hello kitty.

If anyone has placed any orders what did you get?


----------



## inconspicuous (Oct 9, 2009)

Just so y’all know, you can order the VAE via the pro phone order line =]

I called in most of my order yesterday before it went live on the actual MAC UK site, but the exfoliator was sold out – but the lady I spoke to said that they had extra stock set aside to release on the pro line once it went live on the website.  I ordered mine this morning so they’ve definitely still got some now! =]


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Oct 9, 2009)

VAE is in stock on the website now


----------



## pianohno (Oct 9, 2009)

I've been pretty good really, only got 2xFeline, Black GPS and My Favourite Pink dazzleglass creme. Really tempted to get Black CCB though! Passed on the rest of Dsquared - lipsticks look easily dupe-able and i've already got a sculpt and shape. Don't really like MES but I am tempted by ALL of the d/g cremes ...


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pianohno* 

 
_I've been pretty good really, only got 2xFeline, Black GPS and My Favourite Pink dazzleglass creme. Really tempted to get Black CCB though! Passed on the rest of Dsquared - lipsticks look easily dupe-able and i've already got a sculpt and shape. Don't really like MES but I am tempted by ALL of the d/g cremes ..._

 
You're lucky you didnt swatch the mes, you could have been £60 down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've never been interested in a single mes before, but these are the bomb! 
I swatched both CCB on the back of my hand when I went to the store. Them didnt seem opaque enough to me. Like one patch would be darker than another. I know the trick with CCB is to apply a light layer, or it creases (as they dont "dry"), but a light layer wasnt enough coverage.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bat black just looks too pretty in the pan though.
I might have been doing it wrong as I haven't used these before.


----------



## aroseisarose (Oct 9, 2009)

I got:
Black Greasepaint stick
B Greasepaint stick
V Greasepaint stick
Bat Black CCB
Dim Lip Erase
Gilt By Association MES
Cinderfella MES
Young Punk MES
Blue Flame MES
Amorous Dazzleglass Creme
Blood Red Lipstick
I already have the Penultimate, the sculpt and shape duo and several backups of Feline. Might place another order though if the VAE is back in stock now. 
The lipglasses from Style Black just looked far too sheer for my liking, though they do look really nice in the packaging. Wasn't interested in the dark lipsticks either. I mean really when would I wear them. 
Just wondering - Is the VAE really that good?


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 12, 2009)

Went to the Carnaby St. pro store on Saturday,
My lovely boyfriend bought me:

My Favourite Pink Dazzleglass Creme
Amorous Dazzleglass Creme (wasnt planning on getting this but he liked it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Smile Dazzleglass
Cantaloupe blush

I wanted to B2M for Pink Plaid l/s but apparently it has been d/c. So I dont know what to B2M for now. Maybe night violet. the OH said it looked nice on me, but I dont know when I could wear it, its not really office friendly?

I really like the Dazzleglass Cremes, however for me they are abit thin. I prefer the longlasting stickiness of the original d/gs. I tried to wear amorous alone, but found that when I put it on, and pressed my lips together, the coverage wouldnt go even. no matter how much i put on. it would gather slightly at the edges. so the darker ones i'd suggest a lipstick underneath. 
If you dont like the stickiness of dazzleglasses, you need to buy some of these (neigh, all of these)

Off Topic:
I was stood swatching lipsticks deciding what was going to be my first B2M ever, and an artist was stood literally in the way of them (i had to dodge and duck round him) recommending lipsticks to a lady. She was looking for something to suit her skintone, so he suggests snob. He gives it to her, and says here try this one. She then goes on to apply the lipstick to her lips..the tester. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She decides it wasnt for her, puts it back. He then goes on to give her 4 others to try on her lips.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Went to the Carnaby St. pro store on Saturday,
My lovely boyfriend bought me:

My Favourite Pink Dazzleglass Creme
Amorous Dazzleglass Creme (wasnt planning on getting this but he liked it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Smile Dazzleglass
Cantaloupe blush

I wanted to B2M for Pink Plaid l/s but apparently it has been d/c. So I dont know what to B2M for now. Maybe night violet. the OH said it looked nice on me, but I dont know when I could wear it, its not really office friendly?

I really like the Dazzleglass Cremes, however for me they are abit thin. I prefer the longlasting stickiness of the original d/gs. I tried to wear amorous alone, but found that when I put it on, and pressed my lips together, the coverage wouldnt go even. no matter how much i put on. it would gather slightly at the edges. so the darker ones i'd suggest a lipstick underneath. 
If you dont like the stickiness of dazzleglasses, you need to buy some of these (neigh, all of these)

Off Topic:
I was stood swatching lipsticks deciding what was going to be my first B2M ever, and an artist was stood literally in the way of them (i had to dodge and duck round him) recommending lipsticks to a lady. She was looking for something to suit her skintone, so he suggests snob. He gives it to her, and says here try this one. She then goes on to apply the lipstick to her lips..the tester. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She decides it wasnt for her, puts it back. He then goes on to give her 4 others to try on her lips.



_

 
i completely agree about the dazzleglass cremes- they're too thin and slippy so i feel like they don't last blong at all! and also i much prefer the original dazzlelglasses because they last so long.

and that's kinda worrying about the lipstick! maybe he santisised it afterwards???? lets hope he did anyways!


----------



## dirtyprincess (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey there lovely ladies,does anyone know if we will get the limited edition perfume ? i think that its called asphalt flower ?
Thanks x


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyprincess* 

 
_Hey there lovely ladies,does anyone know if we will get the limited edition perfume ? i think that its called asphalt flower ?
Thanks x_

 
that was part of the f/w trend colour collection and it seems we dont get it here, cos it should have come out before style black and dsquared, sorry, maybe some one will do a CP for you from the states? or check the clearance bins


----------



## inconspicuous (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah, when I called my order in last week they said F/W Trend isn't coming here, it's a US-only launch.  So no pretty perfume here.  But, like the previous poster said, you could get someone to CP it for you =]


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 13, 2009)

lmao, I only just noticed the little sharpener in the bottom of my Greasepaint stick
and thats only through reading MUA reviews. Without that, I probably never would have known!


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_lmao, I only just noticed the little sharpener in the bottom of my Greasepaint stick
and thats only through reading MUA reviews. Without that, I probably never would have known! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
be careful with it hunny, its really easy to F up your GPS


----------



## PixiLaura (Oct 15, 2009)

Does anybody know if we're getting the holiday collection that's on the US website today over here in UK? Looks nice...


----------



## ShezLovesMAC (Oct 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PixiLaura* 

 
_Does anybody know if we're getting the holiday collection that's on the US website today over here in UK? Looks nice..._

 
We got the holiday collection last year so I think we should be getting it this year too. I can't wait


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_be careful with it hunny, its really easy to F up your GPS_

 
Ooh, Thanks for letting me know. I will steer well clear. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShezLovesMAC* 

 
_We got the holiday collection last year so I think we should be getting it this year too. I can't wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Im not actually that bothered about the colour collection. It's the cute names that are drawing me in! 

The mineralize kit things look awesome though!


----------



## PixiLaura (Oct 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Im not actually that bothered about the colour collection. It's the cute names that are drawing me in!_

 
I know I saw the product images on Temptalia and wasn't at all bothered, just really wanted a blush called superdupernatural basically. Then this morning I saw the artist looks on the US site, there's one called 'phiff!' which has made me need midnight madness and possibly it's a miracle MES now as well. 
Am going to try and steer clear of the rest of the collection as it's not exciting me that much, want to save up for baroque boudoir and warm &cozy collections if and when we get those


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PixiLaura* 

 
_I know I saw the product images on Temptalia and wasn't at all bothered, just really wanted a blush called superdupernatural basically. Then this morning I saw the artist looks on the US site, there's one called 'phiff!' which has made me need midnight madness and possibly it's a miracle MES now as well. 
A*m going to try and steer clear of the rest of the collection as it's not exciting me that much, want to save up for baroque boudoir and warm &cozy collections if and when we get those*_

 
i'm 99% sure we'll get both those collections! i can't wiat for bb - such lovely packaging!!


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 15, 2009)

if we dont get warm and cozy i will cry


----------



## PixiLaura (Oct 20, 2009)

Urgh I've read that Baroque Boudoir is going to be a Harrod's exclusive when it comes to the UK- anyone know if this horrible rumour is true?


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PixiLaura* 

 
_Urgh I've read that Baroque Boudoir is going to be a Harrod's exclusive when it comes to the UK- anyone know if this horrible rumour is true?_

 
i hope it's not true but wouldn't be too surprised if it was. they got the hk couture collection this year (even the site didn't get that!).  but last year we got the monogram collection on the site so it could go either way,.


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_if we dont get warm and cozy i will cry_

 





 MSF's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Does anbody elses Dazzleglass Cremes smell like burnt plastic? Mine have no hint of vanilla at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



To say how much I have complained about D/G C..I still love them!


----------



## Princesa Livia (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi everyone! I just got the money to get myself the black greasepaint stick.. but now I'm so gutted that everywhere I go its sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Online, Harvey Nichs, Harrods, Selfridges.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does anyone have a MAC store that still sells the black GPS?.. I was hoping I could ask someone to CP me for it. Aah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I feel so sad


----------



## kelly2509t (Oct 22, 2009)

Does anyone know when the christmas collection will be in stores and online in the UK, I've got a mental list of what i want but i'm hoping it will get smaller after i've seen it. Better for my bank balance that way


----------



## anita22 (Oct 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelly2509t* 

 
_Does anyone know when the christmas collection will be in stores and online in the UK, I've got a mental list of what i want but i'm hoping it will get smaller after i've seen it. Better for my bank balance that way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I think we usually get new collections in store the first Thursday of the month. So with any luck, it might be as soon as the 5th of November.
That's just my wild speculation / wishful thinking though... I have the Sorceress palette, Sexy Shenanigans lipgloss set, & Superdupernatural blush on my want-list.


----------



## PixiLaura (Oct 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_I think we usually get new collections in store the first Thursday of the month. So with any luck, it might be as soon as the 5th of November.
That's just my wild speculation / wishful thinking though... I have the Sorceress palette, Sexy Shenanigans lipgloss set, & Superdupernatural blush on my want-list._

 
that's what I thought as well, I hope so anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My list is getting longer the more I look at the US site looks

superdupernatural blush
midnight madness/blue sorcery MES
ever so rich/partial pink creemsheen


----------



## kelly2509t (Oct 23, 2009)

I keep looking at all the swatches from the collection on the forum, every time i see something else that looks gorg it gets added to the list.

At the moment my list stands at:
Sorceress palette
Smoke and Mirrors palette
Do the trick buff and line brush set (I'm going to see how soft these are first)
She-Zam Dazzleglass

I like the look of the blushes and MES but I'm not 100% certain on these


----------



## DirtyPlum (Oct 24, 2009)

Launch Dates Winter 2009:

*Nov 5th 2009:*
Magic Mirth Mischief
Kids Helping kids
MAC Store Exclusives (Mineralize kits)
Loves Divine Lash Kit (online and Harvey Nichs only)

*Nov 19th 2009*
Mischeif makers (pigment and gloss sets)

*Late December 2009*
Baroque Boudoir (Harrods and Online only)

*Jan 2010*
Warm & Cosy
Love Lace

*Feb 2010*
All ages all races all sexes
Studio Fix mascara
MAC in Lillyland (ONLINE ONLY)
Mineralize SPF foundation


----------



## nunu (Oct 24, 2009)

Yay! Thanks DP..I am so excited!!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 25, 2009)

thanks dirty plum! and at least now we know we can get our bb stuff online! yay!


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 26, 2009)

Off topic but I have seen on MUA someone has mini Strobe Cream, Fix+ 
These are so cute and I was wondering if anybody knew where they were from? Never seen them before


----------



## anita22 (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_Launch Dates Winter 2009:

*Nov 5th 2009:*
Magic Mirth Mischief
Kids Helping kids
MAC Store Exclusives (Mineralize kits)
Loves Divine Lash Kit (online and Harvey Nichs only)

*Nov 19th 2009*
Mischeif makers (pigment and gloss sets)

*Late December 2009*
Baroque Boudoir (Harrods and Online only)

*Jan 2010*
Warm & Cosy
Love Lace

*Feb 2010*
All ages all races all sexes
Studio Fix mascara
MAC in Lillyland (ONLINE ONLY)
Mineralize SPF foundation_

 
We're getting the Minzeralize kits?? Holy crap, I wasn't reckoning on that. Now I have to rethink my wishlist!!

My local Debenhams is having a Beauty Evening on Nov 5th, same date as the Xmas collection launches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is that fate or what? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Goody bags here I come.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_We're getting the Minzeralize kits?? Holy crap, I wasn't reckoning on that. Now I have to rethink my wishlist!!

My local Debenhams is having a Beauty Evening on Nov 5th, same date as the Xmas collection launches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is that fate or what? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Goody bags here I come._

 
Just to make that explicit - those are MAC store exclusives.  So the mineralize kits will only be available at freestanding stores.


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_Just to make that explicit - those are MAC store exclusives.  So the mineralize kits will only be available at freestanding stores._

 
what about on the net?


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 27, 2009)

if they're not on the net then i shall be taking a trip to nottingham mac just to get my fun in the sun kit! i want it soooo much!


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_if they're not on the net then i shall be taking a trip to nottingham mac just to get my fun in the sun kit! i want it soooo much!_

 
Ooh I might see you there. We just need to get Kirkichi & amy_forster (and bloke lol) down and we can have a mineralize party


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Ooh I might see you there. We just need to get Kirkichi & amy_forster (and bloke lol) down and we can have a mineralize party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 

oh you won't see me there now! i found a seller who is selling shimpagne! and seeing as that is the only thing i wanted from the kit i am very happy!

although i do love shopping at nottingham so i may go just for the heck of it anyways!


----------



## nunu (Oct 27, 2009)

The Nottingham store is amazing, i love the girls who work there.


----------



## anita22 (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_Just to make that explicit - those are MAC store exclusives.  So the mineralize kits will only be available at freestanding stores._

 
Thanks. Yeah, I had realised that.. actually I have no clue where my nearest freestanding store is to Oxford. (Probably London I'm guessing). I assume they're the ones listed on the website with "MAC" as the location, rather than a department store?

Thanks for posting the info, it's great to know what's coming and when..!


----------



## kelly2509t (Oct 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Off topic but I have seen on MUA someone has mini Strobe Cream, Fix+ 
These are so cute and I was wondering if anybody knew where they were from? Never seen them before




_

 
I believe those were US Exclusives. I've spotted them on the US website, but not sure if there coming here or not. I doubt it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Its a shame I want the mini Fix +


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelly2509t* 

 
_I believe those were US Exclusives. I've spotted them on the US website, but not sure if there coming here or not. I doubt it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Its a shame I want the mini Fix +_

 
Thanks! Oh no, as always we were left out -Cry-


----------



## katheartsmakeup (Oct 28, 2009)

i think i'm gonna cry now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






i really really really wanted to get one of the mineralize kits, probably the pink toned one (forgot the name) but i'm in scotland and we _have no stores! _





 we are left out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i didn't care much about the rest of the collection, the kits were the things i wanted most!!!
oh if only someone would make MAC build a store in scotland, i would love you for life! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anyway with that over with, this is what _else _i want from the upcoming collections (beware...this may be long):

from the mischief makers collection:

i'm torn between the mini lipglass & lustreglass kits in sexy shenanigans (soft) and frisky business (bright)...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mini piggiemints set in sexpot (smokey) 
from the magic, mirth & mischief collection:

do the trick buff & line brush set (this may change, i need to see how soft they are in person...but since i am a mac newbie, i don't have any brushes from them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..so i thought this would be a good starter for me) 
wave of a wand sweep and define brush set (again this may change due to the quality of the brushes) 
put a spell on you pink lip bag 
alakazam eye bag 
blue sorcery mes 
mayhem mes 
mineralize kit (IF I CAN GET IT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) in pinkzapoppin! 
smoke and mirrors e/s palette 
pervette l/s(even though it's permanent) 
she-zam d/g 
phiff! d/g 
partial to pink c/g 
and i may as well do my wishlists for the other collections coming up too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




from baroque boudoir:

prive l/s 
the lap of luxury l/g 
from love lace:

icescape l/g 
feline kohl power 
raven kohl power 
sense of style kohl power 
from warm & cozy:

warm me up l/s 
feeling dreamy l/g 
2N l/g 
chamomile e/s 
modelette e/s (MAYBE...have to see it in person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
milled cider e/s 
nurture s/s 
by candlelight MSF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






close for comfort TLC 
from MAC in Lillyland:

_*btw, is it just me that thinks the flower patterned e/s is a bit tacky?*_

steamy nail lacquer 
coconut ice 
pearlmatte e/s (i might buy it just for the colours even though i _hate _with a vengeance the design on it) 
from all ages, all races, all sexes:

myself l/s 
equality l/s 
glamour for all l/g 
banshee e/s 
all races e/s 
rich life pigment 
universal mix pigment 
that's everything! phew that took a while...i will NOT get everything there, i can't afford it, but that's what i would love to have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this is me before xmas:






this is me after xmas:


----------



## anita22 (Oct 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Thanks! Oh no, as always we were left out -Cry-_

 
I saw they were selling them on sasa.com a month or two back. They ship to the UK, so maybe check on there? (They had them listed as separate items, not as a set).I haven't bought MAC on there before, but I've bought other items & they were all genuine.


----------



## Princesa Livia (Oct 28, 2009)

Hmmm, does anyone know how much the mineralized kits are gonna cost in the UK?? I'm eyeing fun-in-the-sun.


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *katheartsmakeup* 

 
_i think i'm gonna cry now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







i really really really wanted to get one of the mineralize kits, probably the pink toned one (forgot the name) but i'm in scotland and we have no stores! 





 we are left out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i didn't care much about the rest of the collection, the kits were the things i wanted most!!!
oh if only someone would make MAC build a store in scotland, i would love you for life! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
can you not order online?


----------



## mrs.honey (Oct 29, 2009)

Katheartsmakeup - Can you not order from Frasers Glasgow?, its where i get my Mac from.


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Ooh I might see you there. We just need to get Kirkichi & amy_forster (and bloke lol) down and we can have a mineralize party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
That would be fun! Unfortunately I don't have much of a budget left... Student loans are far too easy to spend :/. I also already have Light Flush (picked it up from York cco!), and that's the set I would have wanted.


----------



## anita22 (Oct 29, 2009)

So... anyone know how much the holiday palettes will be? (This will be my first time purchasing the palletes in the UK, they're horrendously expensive where I'm from!)
tx


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 29, 2009)

i dont know
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i would love to tell you... erm, isnt is usually around the £30 mark


----------



## kelly2509t (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm guessing they will be £28.50. That's how much the graphic garden palettes were a month or two ago and there the same size


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelly2509t* 

 
_I'm guessing they will be £28.50. That's how much the graphic garden palettes were a month or two ago and there the same size_

 
yep that should be how much they'll be


----------



## NatalieMT (Oct 30, 2009)

Looking forward to Magic Mirth Mischief and Mischief Makers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I absolutely love the vial sized pigments, it's a shame this year all of the sets have 1 or 2 colours I already have in full size but I'll pass them onto a friend or swap them so no worries. 

I'll probably get the Put a Spell On You pink lips set and the Naughty Noir eye set, the 3 pigment vial sets and the Sexy Shenanigans mini lipglass set. Plus Phiff, Jingle Jangle, Boy Bait and probably Conjure Up. My local MAC will like me this Christmas. I'll be skipping all the mineralize eyeshadow though, really don't like them. 

Also can't wait for Baroque Boudoir and MAC in Lillyland - the pearlmatte eyeshadow shall be mine! It seems like the 2010 MAC collections will be far superior we saw to most in 2009.


----------



## anita22 (Oct 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelly2509t* 

 
_I'm guessing they will be £28.50. That's how much the graphic garden palettes were a month or two ago and there the same size_

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am really kicking myself that last weekend I got my first ever parking ticket. It was £35...  Now I'm like, that's  one whole MAC palette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah well, it was my own stupid fault. I will still get both the Sorceress and Smoke & Mirrors sets.


----------



## The Biz Wiz (Oct 30, 2009)

How long do you think it will take for the holiday sets to sell out? Did they sell out quickly last year? I'm planning on a visit to the UK on the 26th of November and will probably have a chance of going to stores in London on the 27th and was wondering about my chances of the holiday sets still being in stock.
Also, do you know if I can use my Icelandic credit card to order stuff on the website and have it shipped to my friend in the UK? I can't find anything on the site about the shipping address having to be the same as the billing address.

Thanks in advance


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 31, 2009)

things did not sell out quickly last year. i think a few mes did but the plaettes did not. so you should be fine. however using your card and getting it shipped to the uk is something i'm not sure about. my mum who is in the uk paid for my stuff and got it shipped to my hosue in the uk but not sure about a card from a different country - sorry


----------



## Cindy1969 (Oct 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_Launch Dates Winter 2009:

*Nov 5th 2009:*
Magic Mirth Mischief
Kids Helping kids
MAC Store Exclusives (Mineralize kits)
Loves Divine Lash Kit (online and Harvey Nichs only)

*Nov 19th 2009*
Mischeif makers (pigment and gloss sets)

*Late December 2009*
Baroque Boudoir (Harrods and Online only)

*Jan 2010*
Warm & Cosy
Love Lace

*Feb 2010*
All ages all races all sexes
Studio Fix mascara
MAC in Lillyland (ONLINE ONLY)
Mineralize SPF foundation_

 
Thank you ! I going to visit London from 4-6th. November, so i'm happy with the launch date of Magic Mirth Mischief.
I already received Smoke and Mirrors from the USA, but i want a brush set too (and maybe some more things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## The Biz Wiz (Oct 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_things did not sell out quickly last year. i think a few mes did but the plaettes did not. so you should be fine. however using your card and getting it shipped to the uk is something i'm not sure about. my mum who is in the uk paid for my stuff and got it shipped to my hosue in the uk but not sure about a card from a different country - sorry_

 

Thanks for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I might ring customer services and ask if they accept international credit cards.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Nov 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_So... anyone know how much the holiday palettes will be? (This will be my first time purchasing the palletes in the UK, they're horrendously expensive where I'm from!)
tx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Eye Shadow palettes - £29.50
Lip Kits - £20
Face Kits - £29.50

Lip Bags - £27.50
Eye Bags - £25.50
Brush Bags - £39.50

Mineralize Kits - £43
Lash Kits - £36

Mini lipglass sets - £23.50
Mini pigment sets - £27.50

PLEASE PLEASE pick up a pack of Kids Helping Kids cards - even if you dont use them as xmas cards, use them as notelets - a spesh msg to the receiver from you.  You'll be contributing greatly to the Aids fund... pls pls pls!!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 2, 2009)

thanks for the price list hun. and good idea about the kids helping kids cards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fingers crossed they sell loads this year!


----------



## nunu (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks DP.

The minerlize kits are £43!! I only wanred Shimpagne. So i don't think it's worth me spending that much money if i only want 1 item. I already have the other stuff that comes with it.


----------



## nunu (Nov 2, 2009)

Double post!
Sorry.


----------



## inconspicuous (Nov 2, 2009)

This is my first holiday collection as a pro member (incidentally, my membership started in April this year and I just got my card today!), so can we use our discount on this collection? I'm assuming not but wanted to check ^.^ (the search facility isn't working for me =/)


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 2, 2009)

i dont think you can, i remember some one asking in another thread, and the reply was no, but i'm not 100% certain on that


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *inconspicuous* 

 
_This is my first holiday collection as a pro member (incidentally, my membership started in April this year and I just got my card today!), so can we use our discount on this collection? I'm assuming not but wanted to check ^.^ (the search facility isn't working for me =/)_

 
i think you get pro discount on the colour collection but none of the holiday kits.


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Thanks DP.

The minerlize kits are £43!! I only wanred Shimpagne. So i don't think it's worth me spending that much money if i only want 1 item. I already have the other stuff that comes with it._

 
Ditto. I originally wanted both, but i'm not paying £86 for 2 MSF's.

I will wait a few weeks, where I imagine there will be a few popping up in the Clearance Bin.


----------



## inconspicuous (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for your help!

I Called the Pro line to check for sure and no discount is available on the holiday collection.  He did say though that if they don’t sell as well as planned they’ll be offered at a discount at the end of November (apparently they did this last year).

I’m kind of glad about this to be perfectly honest, I’ve got Thursday off work so it means I can go pick up my stuff in store instead of having to order over the phone to use discount and wait ages for it to come, and then have it REdelivered because nobody is home to sign for it lol.

So excited to hit Meadowhall on Thursday morning now =]

I think I'm just going to get the eye palettes and maybe one of the brush sets... I'll need to go see them in store before I decide though.


----------



## katheartsmakeup (Nov 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrs.honey* 

 
_Katheartsmakeup - Can you not order from Frasers Glasgow?, its where i get my Mac from._

 
it's just the mineralize kits i can't get, because i think they are stores only? not completely sure, but everything else i can get online/at a mac counter


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 3, 2009)

Im confused :S I just thought Id search the site to see if the holiday colour collection was secretly up. I searched "Boy Bait" It worked, and is avail to add to your bag (Along with Partial Pink, & Ever So Rich.) However the other ones from Cream Team show up, but as sold out. Have they been there all along?
They show as £12.72, I thought "ooh cheap" but add them to your bag and £14 :O Obviously priced before the price increase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dont think this works with the rest of the collection.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 3, 2009)

yeah i noticed that about the cremesheens. i think the actual stuff will be up on site tommorow because the cremesheens were not there yesterday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also as a side note... has anybody else noticed that the europe sale threads have gone? or is it just me??


----------



## anita22 (Nov 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Im confused :S I just thought Id search the site to see if the holiday colour collection was secretly up. I searched "Boy Bait" It worked, and is avail to add to your bag (Along with Partial Pink, & Ever So Rich.) However the other ones from Cream Team show up, but as sold out. Have they been there all along?
They show as £12.72, I thought "ooh cheap" but add them to your bag and £14 :O Obviously priced before the price increase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dont think this works with the rest of the collection._

 
LOL, I just typed "holiday" into the search bar and it came up with some random item called "Holiday 2007 Giftable Tissue"! Weird. 

Even if it does all go up tomorrow, I have to use all my willpower to wait until Thursday when the Debenhams beauty event is on at my local store. That way I can get ten pounds worth of beauty club points if I spend 50


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yeah i noticed that about the cremesheens. i think the actual stuff will be up on site tommorow because the cremesheens were not there yesterday.

also as a side note... has anybody else noticed that the europe sale threads have gone? or is it just me??_

 
Hun do you mean the Sale and swap thread? If you do their right at the bottom of the forum homepage. If you don't mean that totally ignore me


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 3, 2009)

i did that search and saw the gift tissue thing! no piccie and no price so i wonder what the heck it was!


----------



## anita22 (Nov 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i did that search and saw the gift tissue thing! no piccie and no price so i wonder what the heck it was!_

 
Maybe it was some kind of free giftwrapping? Someone should order it just to find out, hehe


----------



## inconspicuous (Nov 3, 2009)

It looks like the whole holiday collection is up now, including the Mischief Makers sets =]


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *inconspicuous* 

 
_It looks like the whole holiday collection is up now, including the Mischief Makers sets =]_

 
ooo really!? _wandering off to mac website now....._


----------



## Pink_Puddleduck (Nov 3, 2009)

Holiday is up and it's not even a secret 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay!


----------



## nunu (Nov 3, 2009)

I have to restrain myself from buying online!


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 3, 2009)

That's what I've just done. Started to add goodies to the basket but stopped myself from buying. Need to have a look at them first! They should be out Thursday right?


----------



## Princesa Livia (Nov 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Thanks DP.

The minerlize kits are £43!! I only wanred Shimpagne. So i don't think it's worth me spending that much money if i only want 1 item. I already have the other stuff that comes with it._

 
I feel exactly the same way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 £43 is a bit too much for just Shimpagne!!


----------



## ritchieramone (Nov 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_also as a side note... has anybody else noticed that the europe sale threads have gone? or is it just me??_

 
I haven't been able to access the Europe sale/swap threads for more than a year now! They disappeared without warning and despite a few PMs and a few different mods looking into it, they've never returned.


----------



## ritchieramone (Nov 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *katheartsmakeup* 

 
_i think i'm gonna cry now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






i really really really wanted to get one of the mineralize kits, probably the pink toned one (forgot the name) but i'm in scotland and we have no stores! 





 we are left out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think it's a real shame that we miss out on store exclusives since there are no Scottish stores.

However, the good news is that the mineralize kits have appeared online despite worries that they wouldn't.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelly2509t* 

 
_Hun do you mean the Sale and swap thread? If you do their right at the bottom of the forum homepage. If you don't mean that totally ignore me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah that's what i meant... but i can no longer see them! can anybody link it to me? this is so weird!!!


----------



## katheartsmakeup (Nov 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_I think it's a real shame that we miss out on store exclusives since there are no Scottish stores.

However, the good news is that the mineralize kits have appeared online despite worries that they wouldn't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i know right?! they really need to build a store here!

and omg i'm so happy they did


----------



## inconspicuous (Nov 4, 2009)

Here's the link to the Sale/Swap Europe forum.  Fingers crossed it works for you!

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f252/


----------



## angi (Nov 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelly2509t* 

 
_That's what I've just done. Started to add goodies to the basket but stopped myself from buying. Need to have a look at them first! They should be out Thursday right?_

 
I took a small detour to walk past my local mac on the way to work this morning, and they had the holiday sets out (apart from mischief makers), so I went back and played with it all at lunch time. 

I got: blue sorcery, under your spell, conjure up and the warm eyes palette. 

I have to say, I was a bit disappointed with the colour collection and palettes this year. I wanted to love them, I really did, but they all seemed so dupable. 

The lip and eye kits, if you don't already have the stuff that's in them, are really pretty though! I really liked dreamy lipstick, it has a beautiful green irridescence.


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angi* 

 
_I took a small detour to walk past my local mac on the way to work this morning, and they had the holiday sets out (apart from mischief makers), so I went back and played with it all at lunch time. 

I got: blue sorcery, under your spell, conjure up and the warm eyes palette. 

I have to say, I was a bit disappointed with the colour collection and palettes this year. I wanted to love them, I really did, but they all seemed so dupable. 

The lip and eye kits, if you don't already have the stuff that's in them, are really pretty though! I really liked dreamy lipstick, it has a beautiful green irridescence._

 
Ooh you're lucky. I walked the long way back to work from lunch for “some exercise” and just so happened to peek into my local freestanding store (ie stood gorping through the window) and they didn’t have it out yet. Just old news Style Black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Tbh, im not really feeling much of the collection at the moment. The only thing I definitely need is Boy Bait. Blue Sorcery looks cute, but I dont know if I will actually get much use out of it. Will have to see. Seeing a collection in person can really make or break it for me.


----------



## PixiLaura (Nov 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angi* 

 
_I took a small detour to walk past my local mac on the way to work this morning, and they had the holiday sets out (apart from mischief makers), so I went back and played with it all at lunch time. 

I got: blue sorcery, under your spell, conjure up and the warm eyes palette. _

 

I'm really interested in blue sorcery but i can't tell from the swatches what it is gonna look like and I've been really disappointed with MAC supposedly turquoise ES before which are actually blue. What's the colour like in your opinion?

I ordered this morning for AM delivery tomorrow (yay) the few bits a definitely wanted, 
superdupernatural blush
midnight madness MES
partial to pink cremesheen

don't know if it's wirth me ordering again for blue sorcery, I love pure turquoise colours with a passion but might have to wait til saturday to go to a counter n see if its worth it


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *inconspicuous* 

 
_Here's the link to the Sale/Swap Europe forum.  Fingers crossed it works for you!

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f252/_

 

booo! it doesn't work! i shall message Janice.


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 4, 2009)

Before it was release I had quite a clear idea of what I wanted, but now I'm not sure. How annoying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I keep staring at the website hoping to make my mind up but it's not working. Starting to think maybe I just want the palettes, mini lipglosses etc... because their cute and its the holiday collection.

Anyone got any recommendations on what is a must have, or defiantly something to look at?


----------



## anita22 (Nov 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelly2509t* 

 
_Before it was release I had quite a clear idea of what I wanted, but now I'm not sure. How annoying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I keep staring at the website hoping to make my mind up but it's not working. Starting to think maybe I just want the palettes, mini lipglosses etc... because their cute and its the holiday collection.

Anyone got any recommendations on what is a must have, or defiantly something to look at?_

 
Personally the items I've regretted not buying most from past holiday collections have been the neutral palettes. Whenever I travel anywhere I always take at least some neutral shadows, & it's a time saver not to have to think about making up a custom 4-pan palette. I haven't seen this year's collection in person yet (will go to MAC tomorrow) but I definitely want this year's neutral kit (Smoke & Mirrors) as it seems to have a lot of soft everyday colours.

I also love the mini lipglass sets & usually get one every year. I think they're a great way to try out new shades & also a handy size. I love that this year they've grouped the softer, more natural shades into one kit (Sexy Shenanigans) since I generally don't get much wear from bright colours. It just depends on your taste of course, but this set is also on my list  If you like bright/bold colours, I'd pick one of the other lipglass kits and maybe the Cool eye palette.


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_Personally the items I've regretted not buying most from past holiday collections have been the neutral palettes. Whenever I travel anywhere I always take at least some neutral shadows, & it's a time saver not to have to think about making up a custom 4-pan palette. I haven't seen this year's collection in person yet (will go to MAC tomorrow) but I definitely want this year's neutral kit (Smoke & Mirrors) as it seems to have a lot of soft everyday colours.

I also love the mini lipglass sets & usually get one every year. I think they're a great way to try out new shades & also a handy size. I love that this year they've grouped the softer, more natural shades into one kit (Sexy Shenanigans) since I generally don't get much wear from bright colours. It just depends on your taste of course, but this set is also on my list  If you like bright/bold colours, I'd pick one of the other lipglass kits and maybe the Cool eye palette._

 
Thanks for the help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's what I think I'm going to do. I've had my eyes on the Smoke and Mirrors palette anyway. Just deciding on what lip set to get. I was planning on the Sexy Shenanigans set, but since looking at the Frisky Business set I think Ive changed my mind. May just have to ask for the other set for Christmas


----------



## anita22 (Nov 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelly2509t* 

 
_Thanks for the help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's what I think I'm going to do. I've had my eyes on the Smoke and Mirrors palette anyway. Just deciding on what lip set to get. I was planning on the Sexy Shenanigans set, but since looking at the Frisky Business set I think Ive changed my mind. May just have to ask for the other set for Christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Good plan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well I went to Debenhams today, they had 10% off all MAC (yessss) plus 10 pounds worth of beauty club points if you spent 50 pounds. I ended up getting the Smoke & Mirrors set, I had a little play earlier & it's definitely a soft look. The shadows are quite sheer and most feel like Satin texture. 

They didn't have the lipglass sets out (the girl at the counter said we wouldn't get them at the Oxford counter - just stores and online only). So that was a bit disappointing.

I also tried on some of the shades from the Sorceress palette, the purples were nice, but the greeny-grey shade (top centre) just made me look ill. I guess if you're colouring isn't so warm, or if you like colours like Vex that have that greenish tinge, then you might like it - but it really put me off.

I'm tempted to go back and get Superdupernatural Mineralize blush, it was soooo pigmented (I have Dainty and it hardly shows up on me). Also the neutral lip kit was very cute


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 5, 2009)

There isn't a MAC in my local Debenhams, damn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. My local MAC is in House of Fraser so guessing they won't carry the Mischief Makers sets either. I'm going tomorrow to have a play with the products and that's what I was hoping to see.

I like the look of the Sorceress palette but I have so many purples I don't think I need anymore. The other palettes don't really grab my attention but that may change tomorrow.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Nov 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_Good plan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They didn't have the lipglass sets out (the girl at the counter said we wouldn't get them at the Oxford counter - just stores and online only). So that was a bit disappointing._

 
Hmmmm... try again cos Im certain all locations will get the sets... they come out later in the month (19th) - the only thing we wont get everywhere are the lash and minz sets.


----------



## angi (Nov 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PixiLaura* 

 
_I'm really interested in blue sorcery but i can't tell from the swatches what it is gonna look like and I've been really disappointed with MAC supposedly turquoise ES before which are actually blue. What's the colour like in your opinion?_

 
When I swatched blue sorcery in store it reminded me of parrot. I've swatched them against each other tonight and they're definitely similar in terms of the colour family- they both have the same goldy/green sheen to them, but blue sorcery has slightly more of a green base to it. I think if you're looking for a true turquoise colour, you might be disappointed (but it's still gorgeous!). 

In terms of the items from the collection the eye bag with shimmertime in it is gorgeous (but only if you don't have shimmertime already), the mineralise eyeshadows have really smooth application (on the bases, the glitter part is pretty rubbish), but the colours are easily dupable.  Superdupernatural blush is absolutely gorgeous - it has a similar sheen to pink bronze pigment.

The palettes are pretty, but would definitely recommend playing with them before buying. All of the palettes have some gorgeous colours, but some of the colours have a poor payoff, so go see them if you can!


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 6, 2009)

Yay i'm excited, going swatching today. I was soo sad I couldn't go yesterday. Had to got to the vet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Roll on 12.30!

P.S I wish my local HoF/Debenhams had a MAC, or NARS for that matter. They're both rubbish!


----------



## inconspicuous (Nov 6, 2009)

In the end I ordered online and got named day delivery so it came yesterday while I was off work <3

I really need to sing the praises of the Smoke And Mirrors eye palette.  I'm so in love it's not funny.  I wore it yesterday to just wander around the mall, and again today for work.  So pretty.  As others have said though, you might want to have a look in person because some of the colours might be dupe-able (I don't have anything too similar though so I love it)

I'm tempted to go to my MAC counter to look at the mineralize blushes though, I'm just not sure whether they'd be TOO pigmented for my pale skin..


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *inconspicuous* 

 
_I'm tempted to go to my MAC counter to look at the mineralize blushes though, I'm just not sure whether they'd be TOO pigmented for my pale skin.._

 
My sentiments exactly. I just got back from my swatchathon. I think even with pale skin you could pull off superdupernatural. It's very pretty and peachy/coral. With a light hand and a 131 (or sim.) I can see this working on everybody.
I personally don't think being as pale as I am (NC15) that I could make conjure up work. It's a gorgeous plum colour, but as it's very pigmented, could look over kill.

Right..

I completely agree that Blue Sorcery looks an awful lot like Parrot. If you dont have Parrot I highly recommend it. It's lovely, pigmented and butter soft. The silver glitter half looks really pretty over the top. I have parrott (which strangely i'm wearing today) so didn't get this.
n.b. A possible dupe is shimmemoss & fresh water together
I didn't even look at the other MES as they didn't interest me. 

I got Boy Bait as I had planned, but left Ever So Rich. This on my hand just looked clear with a teeeny bit of purple. I know a lot of people use this over lavender whip/fashion mews but I have Eclectic Edge for that. Partial to Pink was a bit more pigmented, a cute colour. Just not a must have for me.

As previously mentioned Superdupernatural was very cute. However I have way too many MSF's to even think about buying a blush right now. (Redhead will do me for now). A shame because I love the name 

The winners of the collection in my opinion are the dazzleglasses. I got She Zam and Jingle Jangle. I was expecting them to just have silver glitter in them. But no they had like multi colour reflects glitter (best way i can describe it). She-Zam reminds me of snowscene (a white gloss with multi colour reflects. I think it is snowscene. might be wrong). So pretty. I hadn't planned on getting these but couldn't leave without them. Phiff wasn't as special as these two.

I only looked at the Sorceress palette. Ive never really been a kit/palette girl as I normally only use 1-2 colours and its not good value. The pale lilac shadow in Sorceress was very pretty. The dark grey glittery shade was like a rubbish, un-pigmented black tied (this was a really quick back of hand swatch. With a base & a brush might work better). None the less this will be on my christmas list.

I also really want the 181SE brush, so am adding it to my wish list. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Phew, essay finished
Even though I have been a bit harsh this collection is a lovely one and looks great in the store as a whole.

In the end I left with the 3 glosses....for now.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 6, 2009)

got all my goodies delivered today and i love them all!

and yes Kirsty snowscene is the gloss you're thinking of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm really pale faced and i got sdn. i used a fluffy brush like teh 129 with a light hand to stop it being too much. and use a little and build it up


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_and yes Kirsty snowscene is the gloss you're thinking of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks chick! enjoy your goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What else did you get?


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 6, 2009)

Just got back from MAC and got a couple of goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Two items I knew I was going to buy and one was a surprise.

I got Smoke and Mirrors palette as planned. The colours are gorg and so wearable so I know i'll get good use out of it. The others were pretty but didn't catch my eye as much. I also go She-Zam and *LOVE* it! I already have a silver-ish lipgloss and it's coming to the end of its days so this was a must have for me. And the suprised...Suprise me lipstick. Such a nice coral shade and looks fab with She-Zam over the top. Oh and its a Lustre *<3*

I'm putting myself on a lustre no buy for a month or two. Thats all I'll buy I need to venture into other Lipstick finishes.

I also got a sample of Naked pigment which i'm very happy about. It was a very genourous sample too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just a shame they didn't have the full size one there...the hunt goes on.

Oh one last thing I also got the MAC charity gift tag, there actually really nice. Don't think Ill be using them as tags though. There too pretty to be thrown away!

All that's left for the holiday collection is to order my set of mini lipglass/lustreglass and then im on a no buy til Love Lace comes out.

Can't wait to hear what all you ladies got and love


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Thanks chick! enjoy your goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What else did you get?_

 
i got -

jingle jangle dazzleglass
sdn blush
utter fun lipstick
sorceress palette
frisky gloss kit
sexy gloss kit!

spent quite a bit in total! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but love it all!


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 6, 2009)

Your going to have fun playing with all of that. I liked the look of Jingle Jangle  but resisted.

You got both of the lip sets I want. One I'm going to buy and the other I'm going to ask for Christmas. Can't decide which one I want first though


----------



## nunu (Nov 6, 2009)

Did you guys see the the lipgloss and pigment sets at your store??

They are available online but when i went today they weren't out in the free standing store..

I really want to get 1 or 2 pigment sets!


----------



## inconspicuous (Nov 6, 2009)

Ooh thanks for the tips ladies.  I'm going to Meadowhall tomorrow with my aunt to pick up a watch from a repair place, so I'll hit Debenhams and have a quick look at the blushes.  Superdupernatural was on my list at first but then I thought it would be too much (I'm NC15 too if not a touch paler)... but if I can make it work I'll probably buy it, I'm in love with the colour.

I also want to see the dazzleglasses and cremesheens in person, since I've seen swatches that I loved and hated so I want to have a look-see myself.

I've already bought so much though... 

Two eye bags (the eye one and the.. I can't remember what it was called but  the one with the 190 in it lol)
All 3 pigment sets (I only have a few pigments so it was a nice way to boost my collection up a little)
And all four eye palettes.  

I'm the first to admit, I'm a total eyeshadow junkie, it's like a full on addiction!


----------



## inconspicuous (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow also, after I managed to buy all my items on the website, I filled in the shopzilla survey and left some bad feedback because I was having MAJOR issues with the new layout. I didn't expect anything to come of it but someone just emailed me back asking me for further feedback and comments as to what/why I didn't like the new layout.  Which I think is good, it shows they're actually listening to the customers' feedback.


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 6, 2009)

No 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My local MAC is a counter in House of Fraser so I don't think there getting them. Mind you I didn't ask so who knows. I'm going to order my lipgloss sets on the web. I just hate waiting for them to be posted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't like the new website. the old one was fine as it was so why they changed it I have no idea.


----------



## inconspicuous (Nov 6, 2009)

Well when I ordered on Tuesday they let me get named day shipping two days later for only £2, so you may not have to wait for long for them to come =]

I agree, I hate the new website so I replied giving a long list of reasons I dislike it (it's so slow, no way to easily enter numbers for a bunch of different products and press add once to add it all to your cart, half the time the Add To Cart button doesn't work for me etc) so maybe if we keep complaining about it they'll change it back?

Also, in my post above I wrote "eye bags" when I meant "brush bags" lol.  For some reason my internet is being dumb and won't let me edit it


----------



## princessjodie (Nov 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Did you guys see the the lipgloss and pigment sets at your store??

They are available online but when i went today they weren't out in the free standing store..

I really want to get 1 or 2 pigment sets!_

 


i asked my MAC ma and she told me for the UK the pigment and lipglass sets are not gonna be in the MACs untill 1st December but you can get them online from the website which is what i did i can do some swatches of the pigments for u i got two pigment sets and the three mini lipglass sets


----------



## nunu (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for your response! I am eyeing up the smokey one.
Which ones did you get?


----------



## princessjodie (Nov 6, 2009)

your welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i got in the pigments sets sexpot and i got haute high jinks i was going to get the other pigment set but i ended up getting the three lip sets haha

tomorrow i will do the swatches cause my lighting is all kinds of bad tonight for some odd reason my camera is not complying *grumble*


----------



## nunu (Nov 6, 2009)

Aw thanks a lot! 
x


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 6, 2009)

That's not bad for named delivery! Might just have to wander over to the website (Yep online shopping at 12.48 in the morn)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *princessjodie* 

 
_i asked my MAC ma and she told me for the UK the pigment and lipglass sets are not gonna be in the MACs untill 1st December but you can get them online from the website which is what i did i can do some swatches of the pigments for u i got two pigment sets and the three mini lipglass sets_

 
Is your MAC a store or a counter? If there coming out at counters I'll wait so I can actually play with them before I decide. Some swatches would be great though. I'm undecided between Frisky Business and Sexy Shenanigans lipglass sets. Which one out of those two are your fav? I can't decide


----------



## princessjodie (Nov 6, 2009)

mine is classed as a counter because its not a stand alone shop its part of a mini mall type complex 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




theres nothing wrong with late late shopping hehe 

well i found it hard choosing between all three hehe but ide say (without swatches at the min its gonna be hard to choose for you) but the sexy shananigans set has lipglasses and lustreglasses which all have a sort of golden peach undertones to .. im a sucker for nude variations of lips which is why i got this particular set .. these lipglasses will look great ontop of myth, snob, st jarmain .. those type of pale frosted type lipsticks 

the frisky business set has lipglasses and lustreglasses which are more pinky undertoned in colour ... pigmentation of this lipglass set is the better between this lipglass set and sexy shananigans .. also in this set theres more variation of colour between the five lipglasses and lustreglasses as oposed to in the sexy shanangans set .. so some things to keep in mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think though the sexy shanaigans set would look fantastic over lipsticks whereas i think the frisky business lipglass set can be worn with or without a lipstick underneath

just my humble opinion 

i havent had a chance to try any of either two lip sets on just yet been playing around with my models misbehaving set (the darker shades) which if your into mauve, purples lipglasses with copper undertones to then that is deffinately a great lipglass set to choose .. im nc15 (nc10 in satin foundation) but they still look good on me but darker shade skintones i reckon could still wear the lipglass great theres one lipglass called gitane in that set (models misbehaving lipglass set) which i adore it reminds me a little bit of one of the new dazzlecremes the darkish red one ... super pretty


----------



## princessjodie (Nov 6, 2009)

wow sorry about the essay hehe i didnt mean to go on for so long


----------



## anita22 (Nov 7, 2009)

I think I might have to go back and get Superdupernatural blush. It just looked like the perfect warm deep peachy colour. If the lipglass sets won't be in stores for a while then then I have a little more in this month's budget for a blush


----------



## inconspicuous (Nov 7, 2009)

I have to say, I'm kind of glad that it's only Boutique Budoir that's out here next month... after the holiday collection I need a month off big time lol


----------



## anita22 (Nov 7, 2009)

I went back for SDN blush. I also got the Heavenly Dish neutral lip kit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It's been a long time since I got any lip palettes from MAC but this one is particularly nice - both lipsticks are lustres and very soft, natural shades. The gloss has no pigmentation and just goes on clear basically, but overall I think it's a nice match for the Smoke & Mirrors eye palette - a soft, everyday look.


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 7, 2009)

Fingers crossed my MAC with get the sets then. I'm so tempted just to order them though so I get to play with them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do think I'm siding towards the Frisky Business set though. I need more colours like that in my collection.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *inconspicuous* 

 
_I have to say, I'm kind of glad that it's only Boutique Budoir that's out here next month... after the holiday collection I need a month off big time lol_

 
i couldn't agree more! and the couple of bb items i want, hubby is getting me them as a christmas pressie so it'll be a mac free december for me! well.... not including any purchases in the clearence bin or from love-makeup.co.uk!


----------



## princessjodie (Nov 7, 2009)

ok so here are the swatches of the pigment sets and lipglass sets as promised .. yes the lighting is still bluegh but i didnt want to not post these cause i promised them haha so here they are the lipkits swatches and my pigment swatches ..

LIP SETS

below is the lip Set called *Frisky Business* the swatches are true to the colour of the packaging i found which is good i hate when the colour of the product in the tubing is lighter or darker than what it first seems

http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e2...g?t=1257624721



the next lip set is called *Sexy Shanigans* i have some lipglasses and glosses which are similiar to this set very sheer colours still pretty though
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e2...g?t=1257625036



the next lip set is called *Models Misbehaving* im not really into dark shades on my lips but i LOVE this set soooo much
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e2...g?t=1257625069



PIGMENT SETS

the first set is called *High Haute Jinks* its really a set of sheer beige toned pigments very beautiful colours 
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e2...g?t=1257625196



the next set is called *Sexpot* this is my favourite pigment set 
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e2...g?t=1257625268

my skintone is NC15 sometimes NC10 (yes im a pale chickadee hehe)


----------



## inconspicuous (Nov 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i couldn't agree more! and the couple of bb items i want, hubby is getting me them as a christmas pressie so it'll be a mac free december for me! well.... not including any purchases in the clearence bin or from love-makeup.co.uk! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha exactly.  I just want the compact from BB so I'll save a lot from what I spent this month.  Which leaves me a little leeway to hunt for some other things I want (like I really want the Tone: Grey quad, but I so can't afford it until next month)

I went back this afternoon and got Superdupernatural blush. I love it, so glad I went!  They didn't get Conjure Up in stock though so I didn't get a chance to check it out =[


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 10, 2009)

so, i went to that new shopping centre in london called westfield, that mac shop there is awful, the people are so rude, and there's a security man on the door only letting one in when someone comes out! it was stupid, so bad i waited for 30 mins to get one thing, and ended up asking if it was alright for me to just grab it off the shelf myself.
the MAs make up was awful, they all had hideous coloured hair (bright yellow hair looks good on noone, niether does neon orange)
eugh!
they said to me when i paid 'so who helped you pick this' so they would get commission! i said NO ONE and looked pretty pissed about it
they had also glued all the holiday testers shut... WTF is that all about

Rant over!


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_so, i went to that new shopping centre in london called westfield, that mac shop there is awful, the people are so rude, and there's a security man on the door only letting one in when someone comes out! it was stupid, so bad i waited for 30 mins to get one thing, and ended up asking if it was alright for me to just grab it off the shelf myself.
the MAs make up was awful, they all had hideous coloured hair (bright yellow hair looks good on noone, niether does neon orange)
eugh!
they said to me when i paid 'so who helped you pick this' so they would get commission! i said NO ONE and looked pretty pissed about it
they had also glued all the holiday testers shut... WTF is that all about

Rant over!_

 
That's so bad! Never been to that MAC but I'm going to Westfield at the end of Nov so was thinking of popping in. Think I might have changed my mind now. You could be waiting ages outside (like you did) just to get a couple of pieces. Was it really busy inside?


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 10, 2009)

i've heard many people complain about the mac shop in westfield, london. not good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





at least you got your stuff hun, even if you did pick it yourself!


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 10, 2009)

I popped into New Look today and noticed they had a load of the Barbie "All Doll'd Up" collection in. Defo worth a nosey.

A few bits were a bit crappy, but I picked up the Day & Night palette. A double sided palette with cuuute packaging.

You can check out a few items out here
Barbie
They have more in store eg. a smokey eye palette (in the same packing as the blush), set of 8 lipglosses, lip balms, double wand mascara.

x


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 10, 2009)

wow! i didn't know new look where doing something like that! the barbie lashes look cute! thanks for sharing the info! i shall pop into my local new look on my lunch break tommrow!


----------



## anita22 (Nov 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_so, i went to that new shopping centre in london called westfield, that mac shop there is awful, the people are so rude, and there's a security man on the door only letting one in when someone comes out! it was stupid, so bad i waited for 30 mins to get one thing, and ended up asking if it was alright for me to just grab it off the shelf myself.
the MAs make up was awful, they all had hideous coloured hair (bright yellow hair looks good on noone, niether does neon orange)
eugh!
they said to me when i paid 'so who helped you pick this' so they would get commission! i said NO ONE and looked pretty pissed about it
they had also glued all the holiday testers shut... WTF is that all about

Rant over!_

 
That's shocking. I've been to that Westfield a few times now, I've not spent much time in that particular MAC but now I think won't bother. There's an Inglot store next to the Boots in there, so I always head over there. The staff are lovely and it's always much less busy. (Not sure why, the products are quite good and a lot cheaper too..!)


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i've heard many people complain about the mac shop in westfield, london. not good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




at least you got your stuff hun, even if you did pick it yourself!_

 

hehe i was my own MA that day! lol, as it turns out, i knew what i wanted, i caved and got the fun in the sun kit... i went round the whole of westfield and only bought a couple things, so i thought i deserved it,you know i was umming and ahhing about it for ages, glad i got it, but nuance makes me look a bit orange and i wore play on plums today, and i actually really like it, shimpagne is lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i would never go to the westfield mac again, i'd rather go to the pro store in soho


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_That's shocking. I've been to that Westfield a few times now, I've not spent much time in that particular MAC but now I think won't bother. There's an Inglot store next to the Boots in there, so I always head over there. The staff are lovely and it's always much less busy. (Not sure why, the products are quite good and a lot cheaper too..!)_

 
i love inglot


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_hehe i was my own MA that day! lol, as it turns out, i knew what i wanted, i caved and got the fun in the sun kit... i went round the whole of westfield and only bought a couple things, so i thought i deserved it,you know i was umming and ahhing about it for ages, glad i got it, but nuance makes me look a bit orange and i wore play on plums today, and i actually really like it, shimpagne is lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i would never go to the westfield mac again, i'd rather go to the pro store in soho_

 

ah i'm pleased you got the kit! shimpagne really is lovely! mine arrived from a sale in teh clearence bin last week so i was super happy too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope you get lots of use out of it! what is the little brush like? good quality?


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 11, 2009)

its okay, i wouldnt use it with either the blush or msf though, its more of a buffer, if you load too much on, cos it just kind of picks up the colour so well, if you were to use it to apply cheek colour etc, you'd end up with way too much, it would be good for things that require a heavy hand to show up


----------



## Cindy1969 (Nov 11, 2009)

I was in London last week, for a couple of days ( I love London !!!!)
It was my first time here, and on my list was a visit to Westfield Shopping Centre, i went there, but did'nt saw a MAC store (overwhelmed by the number of shops haha)
I did went into the Inglot store, read a lot about this brand on the internet.
Love the shop, and the girls working here, so nice and friendly and helpfull.

Next year i wan't to go back for London for a few day, London is great for shopping, we don't have such fantastic shopping streets like Oxford Street and Westfield in the Netherlands


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cindy1969* 

 
_I was in London last week, for a couple of days ( I love London !!!!)
It was my first time here, and on my list was a visit to Westfield Shopping Centre, i went there, but did'nt saw a MAC store (overwhelmed by the number of shops haha)
I did went into the Inglot store, read a lot about this brand on the internet.
Love the shop, and the girls working here, so nice and friendly and helpfull.

Next year i wan't to go back for London for a few day, London is great for shopping, we don't have such fantastic shopping streets like Oxford Street and Westfield in the Netherlands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think I was a bit like you! There so many shops there your bound to miss some out. I didn't see MAC, but mind you I wasn't into MAC then so maybe thats why. I think I went into Inglot by accident but not sure if it was it or not. They had loads of different nail polishes that's all I remember 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm luckly that London is 30mins away on a train, mind you that's not always a good thing! (bad for the money)


----------



## Cindy1969 (Nov 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelly2509t* 

 
_I think I was a bit like you! There so many shops there your bound to miss some out. I didn't see MAC, but mind you I wasn't into MAC then so maybe thats why. I think I went into Inglot by accident but not sure if it was it or not. They had loads of different nail polishes that's all I remember 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm luckly that London is 30mins away on a train, mind you that's not always a good thing! (bad for the money)_

 
Haha, it's indeed bad for the money ! I spend way too much in London 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But lucky you when you live so close to London !

Tomorrow i'm going to do some shopping in Amsterdam, but compared to London Amsterdam is crap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(the stores in Londen are so great, Miss Selfridges, Debenhams(?), and Harrods etc.,  i love them !)


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cindy1969* 

 
_Haha, it's indeed bad for the money ! I spend way too much in London 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But lucky you when you live so close to London !

Tomorrow i'm going to do some shopping in Amsterdam, but compared to London Amsterdam is crap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(the stores in Londen are so great, Miss Selfridges, Debenhams(?), and Harrods etc.,  i love them !)_

 
You have to spend too much money in London. I don't know what it is but it makes you buy more.

Even though I live quite close I've never been in Harrods.


----------



## Sojourner (Nov 13, 2009)

^ I think I know what it is about Central London at least, it's all the fabulous, beautiful people you see on the street, they make you feel like you gotta keep up


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

i missed  it at first too, but had to look at a map, cos i really wanted to go there, i hate it when u look forward to something, and then are totally disapointed


----------



## Cerydwen (Nov 15, 2009)

I agree with what the other posters have said about the MAC shop at Westfield - I can just about put up with the security guard on the door restricting access, as I understand that it's a small shop and the staff can only deal with so many clientelle at a time, but I have consistently found that once I am inside, the staff try their best to ignore me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  As a previous poster said, bright yellow or blue hair, copious piercings and tattoos and makeup that looks like it's been applied by a 3-year-old aren't appealing looks either, so the appearance of the MUAs didn't inspire me with confidence.  Most of what I was after was out of stock, so I ended up coming home and ordering online without the benefit of testing first, and to top it all off, the security guard refused my 18 year old daughter access when she wanted to come in to join me in the store.

I wouldn't be surprised if the store is losing money hand over fist to the much more pleasant Inglot store opposite.

I recommend that MAC customers try Brent Cross instead, or go into central London.


----------



## PixiLaura (Nov 27, 2009)

Does anyone know the exact date we're getting baroque boudoir in the UK yet? We got MM&M a week or 10 days after the US so does that mean we'll be getting it 1st thursday of december??? here's hoping that we do!


----------



## Princesa Livia (Nov 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PixiLaura* 

 
_Does anyone know the exact date we're getting baroque boudoir in the UK yet? We got MM&M a week or 10 days after the US so does that mean we'll be getting it 1st thursday of december??? here's hoping that we do!_

 
And does anyone know how much the BB lipsticks are gonna cost?..


----------



## anti_starlet8 (Nov 30, 2009)

Can't believe that about the Westfield MAC, what a joke! They're going to lose so many sales with that attitude!  If you're in London you may as well go to the standalone stores in town, I won't go to any store other than the one in Soho, they're all lovely in there and they remember me when I come in (usually cos I drop a lot of cash!).  I think I want a few bits from BB, what is the actual release date for that collection?


----------



## PixiLaura (Dec 2, 2009)

Aha, it's on the UK website now!! So i guess it should be in the stores tomorrow, first thursday of the month as hoped for


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm skipping this collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The only things that interests me are the lipsticks, however they are Lustres (i'm not a huge fan of this formula, I find they wear off after 2 minutes)

Cute packaging though.


----------



## ritchieramone (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm not getting anything either. I love the packaging but I don't want/need any of the products. If it had been a bigger collection, I probably would have picked up at least one item, but there's not all that much to choose from.


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 2, 2009)

Same here, the packaging is cute but that's all I like about it really. I like the look of one l/s but I've got enough pinks so I'm going to skip it. I'm saving the pennies for love lace to be released!


----------



## PixiLaura (Dec 4, 2009)

but the lip products are so preeetty! I did only get 1 gloss and 1 lipstick because they are so extortionally priced and there's a whole load of stuff from love lace + warm&cozy that I want. The BB lipgloss is lovely though, I'm really happy I got it, I did swtach on my blog a lot as i like them so much
www.laurasummer.blog.co.uk


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 5, 2009)

I went to the MAC store in westfield today and totally get what people have been saying in the previous posts! The MUA were not helpful at all, and the one helping me didn't even know the product was that I wanted (naked pigment) and then went onto tell me that It's only available in the set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I really wanna know if this pigment has been discontinued now. Oh and there make up...lets just say I could do better in the dark. Some of them looked awful!


----------



## anita22 (Dec 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelly2509t* 

 
_I went to the MAC store in westfield today and totally get what people have been saying in the previous posts! The MUA were not helpful at all, and the one helping me didn't even know the product was that I wanted (naked pigment) and then *went onto tell me that It's only available in the set*





 I really wanna know if this pigment has been discontinued now. Oh and there make up...lets just say I could do better in the dark. Some of them looked awful!_

 
I don't think it's been d/c'd, I think it's only available as a Pro product.
Sorry you had a bad experience there! I love shopping at Westfield, though I've always avoided that counter just because I love my local counter in Oxford.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 6, 2009)

so seeing as not many of us were excited by the bb collection. are we all looking forward to love lace next month?! i'm excited for it!


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_I don't think it's been d/c'd, I think it's only available as a Pro product.
Sorry you had a bad experience there! I love shopping at Westfield, though I've always avoided that counter just because I love my local counter in Oxford._

 
Thanks for that, I might have to phone up and order it. Does anyone know if It's quite straight forward ordering pro products on the phone?

I'm quite excited, I've seen pictures of it and it all looks quite nice. I was most excited about the n/p but it looks like one I already have so might be skipping that now.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Dec 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_(bright yellow hair looks good on noone, niether does neon orange)_

 
Not true 
hayley williams has both, and she is adorable.


----------



## LionLovingTiger (Dec 10, 2009)

Does anyone know if you can B2M for the BB lippies... I'm thinking probably not but worth a try!

x


----------



## PixiLaura (Dec 15, 2009)

too early to do a love lace + warm&cozy list???


----------



## angi (Dec 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PixiLaura* 

 
_too early to do a love lace + warm&cozy list???_

 
Never too early - plus it's only a couple of weeks away. Shouldn't you have done a preliminary, a mid month review and a final list by now? Wait...... maybe that's just me.


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 16, 2009)

When is Warm & Cosy and Love Lace released here?


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_When is Warm & Cosy and Love Lace released here?_

 
i'm sure last year the chill collection popped up on the site the day after boxing day.... however seeing as that is a sunday it maybe the following week when we get the collections.... i'm secretly hoping for it before christmas though!


----------



## angi (Dec 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_When is Warm & Cosy and Love Lace released here?_

 
If you're going to a store (and you can find one that's open) it's usually boxing day, because they get the stock the week before.


----------



## PixiLaura (Dec 18, 2009)

hmm, if the US get it on boxing day and the uk collections usually come out a week later on a thursday i reckon we won't get it til the 31st or maybe 7th, but thats just me following the pattern of the other collections this year. 
my list:

warm&cozy-
camomile eyeshadow
by candlelight msf
cuddle shadestick
both nail laquers

love lace-
i only want raven kohl power and light affair nail laquer
in fact if i only get one thing from both of these it would be that nail polish, i so love it! Hopefully it won't come to that though


----------



## LisaOrestea (Dec 18, 2009)

I have asked at two different counters now, and the staff seem to know nothing about Warm and Cozy :S They are totally useless. Its pretty annoying when you know more about the company that they work for than they do!


----------



## banana1234 (Dec 18, 2009)

i know that feeling i asked the other week, and they were like warm and what?


----------



## banana1234 (Dec 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LisaOrestea* 

 
_Not true 
hayley williams has both, and she is adorable._

 
ah touche! she is beautiful


i suppose it depends if it looks like a big grease ball or nice like hers!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Dec 19, 2009)

...maybe you coincidentally asked the xmas temps?  or someone new who wasnt at the last Update training date.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LisaOrestea* 

 
_I have asked at two different counters now, and the staff seem to know nothing about Warm and Cozy :S They are totally useless. Its pretty annoying when you know more about the company that they work for than they do!_


----------



## DirtyPlum (Dec 19, 2009)

The January 2010 collections - Love Lace and Warm & Cosy - as all monthly new collections, will be released on the first Thursday of the month.  Therefore Jan 7th, 2010.

Staff are strictly not allowed to sell the LE products before the given date, irrespective of whether they have them in stock or not.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Dec 19, 2009)

Awww booooo
I was hoping for boxing day.
Really excited about the MSF's from Warm and Cozy


----------



## angi (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LisaOrestea* 

 
_Awww booooo
I was hoping for boxing day.
Really excited about the MSF's from Warm and Cozy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Give your counter a call if you can get someone that knows about the collection. From the last couple of years it seems that we usually get the boxing day collections on the same day as the US (I remember buying dame edna and chill about December 27th last year in store and online). I gave my counter a call earlier and they confirmed they would have the stock available from the first opening day after boxing day, but it might vary, as it seems everyone has been given different info!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Dec 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angi* 

 
_Give your counter a call .I gave my counter a call earlier and they confirmed they would have the stock available from the first opening day after boxing day, but it might vary, as it seems everyone has been given different info!_

 
Yep deffo worth doing...


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 22, 2009)

Yay, last day at work before xmas. What better reason to break out the gareish christmas hair bobbles, red glitter n/p & Queens Sin *feels festive*


----------



## LisaOrestea (Dec 22, 2009)

Haha, yeah Im thinking about going a bit christmassy with the makeup today.

Just gotta actually think something up now


----------



## GoldenFairy (Dec 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LisaOrestea* 

 
_Haha, yeah Im thinking about going a bit christmassy with the makeup today.

Just gotta actually think something up now _

 
Go for it! I've got my Christmas party tonight and it's my last day before Christmas too


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 22, 2009)

Awh, we don't get a christmas party this year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We have had champagne & Thorntons chocolates though today, which was nice. What are you doing for you xmas do Sharon?

Just looked and 95% of the Baroque Boudoir collection is sold out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't think it would be that popular, wow. I wasn't bothered about it before, but now seeing that, makes me regret skipping. Whats wrong with me? lol


----------



## GoldenFairy (Dec 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Awh, we don't get a christmas party this year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We have had champagne & Thorntons chocolates though today, which was nice. What are you doing for you xmas do Sharon?

Just looked and 95% of the Baroque Boudoir collection is sold out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't think it would be that popular, wow. I wasn't bothered about it before, but now seeing that, makes me regret skipping. Whats wrong with me? lol_

 
Awww champagne and chocolates sounds nice! We had a party in a bar in London but it was very low key. There was only sparkling wine and a buffet where meager  potions of a two course dinner was served - can't complain too much though a lot of places aren't even having a Christmas do.

Yes I'm surprised about the BB collection! I'm looking forward to warm and cozy though and so have saved for that instead. I was told at my local counter that it is released on the 28th...


----------



## anita22 (Dec 24, 2009)

So, does anyone have a heads up on where the best beauty deals might be on for Boxing Day? (This is my first one spent in the UK!). I need to do some MAC re-stocking, plus I'm on the lookout for gift sets from other brands too. Thanks!


----------



## angi (Dec 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_So, does anyone have a heads up on where the best beauty deals might be on for Boxing Day? (This is my first one spent in the UK!). I need to do some MAC re-stocking, plus I'm on the lookout for gift sets from other brands too. Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Depending on what you're looking for, and what time you're starting, boots is always worth a visit as most of their gift items are reduced to half price in the sale (but the best stuff is always cleared out really really early!)


----------



## anita22 (Dec 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angi* 

 
_Depending on what you're looking for, and what time you're starting, boots is always worth a visit as most of their gift items are reduced to half price in the sale (but the best stuff is always cleared out really really early!)_

 
Cool, thank you!! (I'm happy to forego some beauty sleep for the sake of a good deal..)


----------



## amy_forster (Dec 27, 2009)

I just spoke to my local store & they said love lace / warm & cozy would be on counter on wednesday! I still hope it gets released tomorrow though!


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 27, 2009)

I wonder if that means it will be online Wednesday? I hope so


----------



## anita22 (Dec 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amy_forster* 

 
_I just spoke to my local store & they said love lace / warm & cozy would be on counter on wednesday! I still hope it gets released tomorrow though!_

 
Dang, I am leaving for holidays tomorrow. I will have to wait until I get back... hopefully nothing is sold out! I really want Love Lace eyeshadow. ( I would order online but I'd rather see it in person just in case.)


----------



## angi (Dec 28, 2009)

Just went to my counter and they had warm and cozy and love lace out. Yay!

I got by candlelight msf, cuddle SS, feeling dreamy lg, utterly discrete lg, suave intentions es and I b2m'ed for intricate lipstick 

I have to say, I wasn't all that impressed by the collections. They seemed a bit, uninspired, especially the eyeshadows, I swatched them all and kind of got the feeling I'd seen them all before. 

I also saw the new pigment jars! I really dislike them. They had them in the storage areas in the middle of the counter, they still had all the full size ones out on the main display. They are really fiddly.


----------



## anita22 (Dec 28, 2009)

So I stopped by my counter today and they had Warm and Cozy sitting behind the counter, but the Love Lace stand was still empty. So I did NOT get to see or swatch anything! :-( Apparently they will not be for sale until tomorrow (at least at my counter anyway). I wonder when it'll be online??


----------



## angi (Dec 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_So I stopped by my counter today and they had Warm and Cozy sitting behind the counter, but the Love Lace stand was still empty. So I did NOT get to see or swatch anything! :-( Apparently they will not be for sale until tomorrow (at least at my counter anyway). I wonder when it'll be online??_

 
That's rubbish, you couldn't even get to play with it!?

 I would think that things will start showing up online tomorrow/ wednesday as they'll (presumably) be the first couple of days back to work for the website designers


----------



## amy_forster (Dec 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amy_forster* 

 
_I just spoke to my local store & they said love lace / warm & cozy would be on counter on wednesday! I still hope it gets released tomorrow though!_

 
So much for it being released on wednesday! Having read the post about it being out elsewhere yesterday, I decided to pop down to Nottingham to visit my favourite store and see if it was on counter & there it all was!

I have to say, don't hate me, but I'm not a lover of the Love Lace collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However, I'm really into my neutral colours at the moment and soft looks so the Warm & Cosy collection was perfect timing for all my neutral lemmings! I got quite a few bits so here goes the list...

Nurture & Relaxed shadesticks - I'm really loving my shadesticks at the moment & these 2 are great additions to my kit. Relaxed is a really nice, dark brown colour, just enough red in it so's I don't look like I have red eyes, whic isn't a good look combined with my hair! Nuture is soooo pretty & I think it will become a staple for me, I even bought a backup which is unusual for me. I get the feeling it will get a lot of use, especially on my lazy days

By Candlelight MSF - Love my MSFs and the texture of the ones from W&C is lovely, not too chunky! The more bronze of the two was too orange for my skin but By Candlelight is gorgeous! Its a really lovely colour, not too pink & not too peach, just right.

Feeling Dreamy Lipglass - I'm trying to cut down on the lip stuff I buy (well on it all really but 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), but there was something about this one that drew me in! It has a really cute sparkle to it & I'm sure I can get away with it to work without looking like I covered my lips in glitter (although I have been known to do that sometimes!).

Feelin' Good Tinted Lip Conditioner - I tend to use a lot of balm and its always nice when they have a bit of colour in. Not something I'll really use in my kit, more something I'll keep in my bag but its pretty and nice for everyday! Not an essential purchase, but who cares, its christmas...sort of!

Chamomile, Modelette & Mulled Cider Eyeshadows - Although people would say these are easily duped, it was the texture I liked most about them. ey're going to be perfect for creating a neutral day eye but could be used to create a subtle, smokey eye as well. A great all rounder & I'd definitely recommend them.

So, overall, thats what came home with me & my thoughts on the collections! I could probably type more but I think this is essay-esque enough!


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 29, 2009)

Ok, need to get to the pro store either today or Thursday!


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 30, 2009)

I called the Soho Pro store this morning and was told it's out in the back but they need to get it okayed or some crap and that there was nobody available to do it.

Called Covent Garden and they have both collections, so I went there today and got my bits.

They're also out in Selfridges too.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 30, 2009)

and it's still not on the site! i'm so sad!


----------



## inconspicuous (Dec 31, 2009)

So is the "official" release date Next Thurs?  I want to call in my order and I think the people on the Pro line probably have a note that I'm an idiot and keep calling early (ie: when the lines are released online, but they can't sell them on the mail order line yet haha)


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *inconspicuous* 

 
_So is the "official" release date Next Thurs?  I want to call in my order and I think the people on the Pro line probably have a note that I'm an idiot and keep calling early (ie: when the lines are released online, but they can't sell them on the mail order line yet haha)_

 

i tried ordering over the phone a couple of days ago and they told me the stuff wasn't on the system yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




maybe they are waiting to put it online after the tax goes up agian???


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LisaOrestea* 

 
_I have asked at two different counters now, and the staff seem to know nothing about Warm and Cozy :S They are totally useless. Its pretty annoying when you know more about the company that they work for than they do!_

 
I asked my brother for a blush palette for xmas, when he went into a freestanding store to buy one, he was told "palettes are only sold in London & Paris :S"

I have bought 4 palettes from there before
Hmmph


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 31, 2009)

I hope it's online soon! When the vat goes back up to 17.5% will the prices rise then? MAC didn't put the prices down when vat went to 15% so surely they can't put them up if you know what I mean


----------



## angi (Dec 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelly2509t* 

 
_I hope it's online soon! When the vat goes back up to 17.5% will the prices rise then? MAC didn't put the prices down when vat went to 15% so surely they can't put them up if you know what I mean_

 
They adjusted them down for a bit with the VAT decrease, but then rounded the prices back up (and then some!) with the price increase. I'm worried they're going to pass the vat increase on, and then 'have to' round the prices up again later in the year.


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 31, 2009)

The prices are gonna keep going up and up until people stop buying their products. Just keeping my fingers crossed the prices will be the same, I want 'By Candlelight' MSF and really don't wanna pay any more than £19


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 2, 2010)

It goes online on Monday. A friend was told that when she called the Pro line on Wed.


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 2, 2010)

^^YAY Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The prices have gone up on the website already. From the products I've looked at they have gone up in price by 50p


----------



## anita22 (Jan 2, 2010)

OK so this isn't MAC related, but as there seem to be a few Westfield London shoppers here, I just thought I'd mention this anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I popped by today and they now have a MakeUp Store there, which just opened a week ago apparently. It's a Swedish brand, the products and store remind me a lot of Inglot. It's worth a look, although not quite as cheap as Inglot!


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelly2509t* 

 
_^^YAY Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The prices have gone up on the website already. From the products I've looked at they have gone up in price by 50p_

 
Yeah I saw that too, yesterday when I went into store to get my W&C bits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MSF are now £19.50 crazy!!

I think I was really late as most of the shadesticks were sold out (Warm & Cozy and nurture were gone, they had 1 relaxed left and 4 cuddles) I got to play with the testers from the drawer and W&C was gorgeous. I am so ordering this online.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 3, 2010)

can't believe they have put the prices up agian! i wouldn't mind if they hadn't already put them up by quite a bit earlier this year! and then they add vat back too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my shop has just taken the hit and isn't putting the prices up...


----------



## Sophia84 (Jan 4, 2010)

19.5 pounds????  I'm soooo jealous!!!! Here MSFs cost 29 euros, and these ones will probably cost more!


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 4, 2010)

Waits


----------



## ritchieramone (Jan 4, 2010)

The shadesticks are on and a few other things are there too if you search for 'cozy'. I must be really out of the loop because I have no idea what's going on with mineralize all-over lotion etc.!


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 4, 2010)

I think most things are on now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay. Just hasn't been official released....Off I go to spend money.....


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 4, 2010)

The new pigment sizes are on the site as well. Oh and in the goodbye section of the website there are loads of slimshines. Never knew they were being discontinued


----------



## anita22 (Jan 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelly2509t* 

 
_The new pigment sizes are on the site as well. Oh and in the goodbye section of the website there are loads of slimshines. Never knew they were being discontinued_

 
Oh no! I guess that explains why when I tried to buy Gentle Simmer slimshine last week, the sales assistant opened the stock drawer and it was completely empty of slimshines


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 5, 2010)

i finally got to haul form the new collections last night! yay!


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 5, 2010)

What did we all get?

Anyone else like the look of, or bought the W&C s/s I thought it looked pretty, but having read a few reviews on blogs/temptalia & nobody is really loving it.


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 5, 2010)

I brought:
- By Candlelight MSF
- 2N Lipglass
- Light Affair N/P

I wish I got a tinted lip conditioner now (the light pink one, can't remember the name) so might have to go and get it


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 5, 2010)

I got:

- By Candlelight
- Feline (finally yay)
- Icescape

I want 2N but i'm staying strong! I've filled all the little slots in my lipstick holder now, so there would be no room for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I also reaaaly want Warm & Cozy s/s, but am abit reluctant to pay £2.95 p&p for 1 item, must be getting stingey in my old age.


----------



## ritchieramone (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm thinking of getting By Candlelight, but don't want to bother if it's just going to be another MSF which sits unloved at the back of a drawer. Hmm. Does anyone know how it compares to Tenderdusk BP? It's good on my NW15 skin and I've been trying to find a decent dupe for a long time.


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 5, 2010)

I was going to get feline but I love my Urban Decay and Gosh liner, so don't know if I can justify buying another black liner. I'm on a lipgloss no but believe it or not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yet I order 2N. It was very pretty though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was going to order Warm Me Up l/s but I don't know if it would suit me, I don't wan't it sitting in my draw like most of my lippys


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah, I was going to buy Warm me Up, but when I swatched it, it was nothing like I was expecting. A tad too dark & warm (obv.) for my liking.

I don't think by candlelight is all too special. It's pretty and I like it, but for me its not HG material. I have Porcelain Pink though, that may be why. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MAC should stop making very similar MSF & come out with something new, like a lilac MSF that would be exciting!


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 5, 2010)

i bought warm me up, when i swatched it i thought eugh no way! but i b2md for it anyway, and put it on for new years eve and it looked great! im quite pale so i thought id look stupid, but i got a few compliments!
i got by candlelight, warm me up, feelin good lip conditioner and icescape l/g


----------



## PixiLaura (Jan 6, 2010)

I really wish I'd got 'by candlelight' now as it was still £19 on new years eve. I only got:
Light afffair nail polish- i love it so much though, it's like the albino cousin of OPI's 'you don't know jaques' or 'metro chic'
Raven powerkohl pencil- i missed it on the previous release and really like it
warm&Cozy shadestick- i didn't think i was going to get this but got inspired by the artistry looks and thought it would help. 

I wanted all the shadesticks, both TLCs, mulled cider e/s and by candlelight but funding realy would not allow. I'm gonna have to be really leanient on all the collections until Art Supplies in April/May whenever it is. 8 new coloured Greasepaint sticks! i love pearlglide pencils and lipstain markers generally as well so this collection is going to be my undoing i think. 
I'm really not bothered about the next two- all ages all races and mac in lilyland, how does everybody feel about them?


----------



## smalltowngal (Jan 6, 2010)

I only ordered two things in the end, By Candlelight MSF and Warm Me Up Lipstick, but I ordered quite a bit of perm stuff at the same time, kinda regretting not getting 2N and Hypnotizing now though!


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PixiLaura* 

 
_Light afffair nail polish- i love it so much though, it's like the albino cousin of OPI's 'you don't know jaques' or 'metro chic'_

 
^^That's gotta be the quote of the year so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I'm not bothered about All Ages, All Races All Sexes at all, I don't even know what's being released with that collection. I like the look of MAC in Lilyland but don't think I'll get anything from it and if I do it will only be one of the nail polishes.


----------



## PixiLaura (Jan 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelly2509t* 

 
_^^That's gotta be the quote of the year so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_

 
lol well it makes sense to me, i'll re-phrase, (light affair) is like you don't know jaques and metrochic's albino baby


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelly2509t* 

 
_ I'm not bothered about All Ages, All Races All Sexes at all, I don't even know what's being released with that collection. I like the look of MAC in Lilyland but don't think I'll get anything from it and if I do it will only be one of the nail polishes._

 
Ditto, I only know by chance 2 items being released with those collections. The weird 4 colour e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & the blushcremes which sound quite cute. I may get ONE, but will sell something I don't use first. I've not really bothered to read anything about either, so I can't be too interested. REALLY looking forward to Spring Colour Forecast though. The blush ombres, oh my gosh.


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 6, 2010)

Double post, sorry.


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 6, 2010)

Me too, Spring Colour Forecast is going to be the money breaker. everything looks great, especially the blushes! I can't wait to see the swatches from that collection

I'm very annoyed right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My MAC goodies should have been delivered today, but nope they haven't been because of the snow. I am a very sad Kelly right now


----------



## NatalieMT (Jan 6, 2010)

I have to admit I've been a little disappointed with recent collections. I skipped Baroque Boudoir simply because I didn't feel the colours on offer were original enough to justify the price tag, despite the packaging being very pretty. I've also skipped on Love Lace for the same reasons really. Just ordered By Candlelight from Warm and Cozy, as my weakness is MSFs!

Not too bothered about most of the upcoming collections either - All Ages, All Races, All Sexes is okay I might pick up a BPB in Personal Style and perhaps a lipstick or lipglass depending on how the shades look in person. MAC In Lillyland no thanks, Spring Forecast looks like it has some pretty shades, Riveting not much point in that, Too Fabulous might see me get a couple of Cremesheens as I do like them, I died seeing Liberty of London photos, now that is what I call gorgeous so items there are a must have, Art Supplies will have to wait and see the shades and formulations of the Prolongwears but could be interesting and Prep for Colour meh because the fortified skin enhancer which sounded like it could be good is an Asia exclusive. Looks like it's going to be a cheap year for me!


----------



## PixiLaura (Jan 7, 2010)

NatalieMT said:


> I died seeing Liberty of London photos, now that is what I call gorgeous so items there are a must have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## inconspicuous (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm sad - The Pro order line is shut today due to the snow, and I'm dyyying to call in my order!


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 7, 2010)

Are In Lillyland and All Ages ...both out on the same time? Next month? I NEED those Lillyland blushes! *dead*


----------



## inconspicuous (Jan 8, 2010)

Whoo ok just made my order!

Raven and Sense of Style Kolh Power Pencils (I already have a backup of Feline)

Hypnotizing, Love Lace, Suave Intentions, Modelette, Milled Cider Eyeshadows

Nurture, Relaxed, Warm & Cozy Shadesticks

By Candlelight MSF

And I also added Pigments in Silver and Vanilla =]

I wanted next day delivery but unfortunately due to the snow they can't guarantee it so it's being delivered to my granny's house sometime next week.  I'm really impatient, I want my new pretty "toys" lol


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Are In Lillyland and All Ages ...both out on the same time? Next month? I NEED those Lillyland blushes! *dead*_

 
Ditto, I just said a few posts ago that I was only going to get ONE... when I went to look which one I liked I fell in love with all 4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are gorgeous though esp. Florida. I don't know why but i'm really into bright pink cheeks atm. I even bought a pan of Azalea blush from the clearance bin yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope I can make it more Audrey Kitching & less coco the clown.

p.s Loving Liberty of London packaging!!!


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_p.s Loving Liberty of London packaging!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm with you on that one! The packaging looks gorgeous, can't wait to see what the make up bags look like!


----------



## LisaOrestea (Jan 8, 2010)

My wishlists for the next few collections are:

Lilyland - None, it all looks horrid especially the ugly facepowder flower thingy, I can see there being a lot of these at CCOs in a few months time 

All Ages etc... - Personal Style BPB, Myself Lipstick, All Races E/s

So not too much really. I may even talk myself out of the lipstick once I see it in person - but I still have yet to find the perfect "concealer" lipstick on me. So I am hoping this will be it


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LisaOrestea* 

 
_My wishlists for the next few collections are:

Lilyland - None, it all looks horrid especially the ugly facepowder flower thingy, I can see there being a lot of these at CCOs in a few months time 

All Ages etc... - Personal Style BPB, Myself Lipstick, All Races E/s

So not too much really. I may even talk myself out of the lipstick once I see it in person - but I still have yet to find the perfect "concealer" lipstick on me. So I am hoping this will be it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i see u live in guildford, where is ur nearest CCO? im trying to find out where my nearest would be


----------



## LisaOrestea (Jan 8, 2010)

Portsmouth is my nearest but I havn't been there yet (havn't lived in Guildford all that long).


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 8, 2010)

i was hoping you knew about one nearer here! nevermind eh?


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Ditto, I just said a few posts ago that I was only going to get ONE... when I went to look which one I liked I fell in love with all 4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are gorgeous though esp. Florida. I don't know why but i'm really into bright pink cheeks atm. I even bought a pan of Azalea blush from the clearance bin yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope I can make it more Audrey Kitching & less coco the clown.

p.s Loving Liberty of London packaging!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Florida is damn sexy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I promised I'd cut down my blush buying but I can tell I'm gonna fail 9 days into the new year *sighs*

Bright pinks look fab in this cold weather, they give a lovely flush to the cheeks.

I reckon Blooming Lovely l/s from Liberty of London may be the new Lavender Whip..time'll tell once we see swatches.


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Florida is damn sexy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I promised I'd cut down my blush buying but I can tell I'm gonna fail 9 days into the new year *sighs*_

 
  You can never have enough blush...even with your, was it 56 or so you have already haha


----------



## cipelica (Jan 10, 2010)

When is the relece date for UK for *All Ages, All Races, All Sexes*?


----------



## NatalieMT (Jan 11, 2010)

I finally got my By Candlelight MSF today! Taken long enough with the snow.

I got to say it's not quite the shade I expected it to be but it's really pretty and I'm actually glad because it's very different to most of the MSFs I already have. I was thinking it would be very like Porcelain Pink but it's way less pink, much softer. I also compared it to Petticoat and that's the same kind of pink but Petticoat is more intense. The gold veining on By Candlelight is lovely, it looks shimmery but at the same time subtle, gives it a slightly bronze pink look too. Happy with my purchase anyway!


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 11, 2010)

It took mine a while to come through because of the snow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got my goodies Saturday when I ordered them the Monday before. I love By Candlelight, it's just a gorgeous colour!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 11, 2010)

by candlelight is my fave thing that i bought this month! it's just so beautiful!!


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 15, 2010)

Yay Specktra is fixed!!


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

i know and its soooo fast


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cipelica* 

 
_When is the relece date for UK for *All Ages, All Races, All Sexes*?_

 
i dont know otherwise i'd tell you, first thurs of feb isnt it?


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i dont know otherwise i'd tell you, first thurs of feb isnt it?_

 
i would imagine so.  i bet that's when we get the new additions to the perm line as well (the pop colour collection) - lucky green in pan form will be jumping into my cart as soon as it goes on the uk site!!


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 18, 2010)

Ooh yay, you have made my morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I read about that collection on temptalia yesterday and had wondered if we would get it. so now i'm a happy bunny. lucky green 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 even more so because I was tempted to buy it for $30 from the clearance bin. I feel like my e/s collection is complete (for now). I recently got De menthe & Blue absinthe. now this finishes them.

Can't wait for Lilyland now. I think I will get all the blushes (still debating on the orange one). I got Florida in a swap, so i'm hoping it arrives before the release so I can play.


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 21, 2010)

Incase you ladies didn't get the email through. Free shipping on www.maccosmetics.co.uk 'til Midnight Saturday 23rd Jan. Use code SHIPJAN.

What can I buy to utilise this? I don't actually need anything (except the W&C s/s which is sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but free shipping!!!!


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 21, 2010)

Damn MAC e-mailling me that! Now I HAVE to go a buy something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cleaver MAC marketing people.

Is MAC in Lilyland and All Races, All Sexes being released the first Thurs in Feb does anyone know?


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelly2509t* 

 
_Damn MAC e-mailling me that! Now I HAVE to go a buy something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cleaver MAC marketing people.

Is MAC in Lilyland and All Races, All Sexes being released the first Thurs in Feb does anyone know?_

 
Hehe I know, I feel that way too. The thing is, its not even that good of a deal for me..I work 2mins away from the freestanding store, so i'm not really saving any money. I can just go buy it. Silly me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2 weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I cant wait that long.


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm going to try and stay away from the website. It's not much of a saving because I always order over the minimum amount for free shipping anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I only want two things (one from each collection) but I'm not letting myself buy any MAC til then. Lets hope two weeks goes fast!


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 22, 2010)

Ooh what 2 things are you getting?


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 22, 2010)

Coconut Ice Nail Polish and Banshee(sp?) eye shadow. I'm saving the pennies for Colour Forecast


----------



## Lady Gray (Jan 22, 2010)

I am really looking forward to MAC in Lilyland, I fancy Coconut ice nail varnish and I think I must be the only perspn imagining some very pretty looks with the Pearlmatte Eyeshadow set. I think it looks lovely for spring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is there a rule of thumb about release dates for the UK? Why are people expecting first thurs of Feb?

x


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 22, 2010)

i will get 1 blush from lily land, and perhaps a lipgelee, that is it, i have spent too much this month on bargains on here, and i also bought lovelace eyeshadow and a couple more palettes with the free shipping on mac today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (£120 on mac this week - eek!)

i might even skip lilyland completely if i'm too skint


----------



## anita22 (Jan 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lady Gray* 

 
_ 
Is there a rule of thumb about release dates for the UK? Why are people expecting first thurs of Feb?

x_

 
New collections are usually launched on the first Thursday of the month


----------



## Lady Gray (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks so much


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 23, 2010)

Has anyone ordered anything from the site because of free shipping? I'm about to order my first 15 pan palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 exciting times


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Jan 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelly2509t* 

 
_Has anyone ordered anything from the site because of free shipping? I'm about to order my first 15 pan palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 exciting times_

 
I'm trying to, but it wont let me put in my address. Anyone else having this issue? Tried it on Google Chrome and Firefox... IE just doesn't want to load the website at all!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 24, 2010)

i did think about making a purchase because of free shipping. but don't need anything right now that can't wait anyways. so i have left it!


----------



## lovesongx (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi everyone, I saw you all talking about getting emails from MAC a bit further up but I've never had an email from them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I do have an online account and it's ticked that I want updates etc but I've never had any.
Does anyone have the email address the updates come from please, so I can add it to my safe list just incase hotmail is rejecting them?

Thanks!


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 27, 2010)

Emails come from [email protected] Infact there was a new one today feat. a senior artists favourites. MAC has 2 of my email addresses, but I only got this through on one.


----------



## GoldenFairy (Jan 28, 2010)

Someone on the mac hotline told me that we may not get lillyland until Mrch - anyone know for sure when the launch date is???? Ta xx


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldenFairy* 

 
_Someone on the mac hotline told me that we may not get lillyland until Mrch - anyone know for sure when the launch date is???? Ta xx_

 
how random? perhaps they were mistaken. we get spring forecast in march and i doubt they'll release anything else with that because they is so much to it and nobody will have enough money!!


----------



## LionLovingTiger (Jan 28, 2010)

I was told in-store that Lillyland was launching in March too but I thought they had just made mistake. Really hope it is next week though, I'm desperate to see the beauty powder.

x


----------



## Princesa Livia (Jan 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LionLovingTiger* 

 
_I was told in-store that Lillyland was launching in March too but I thought they had just made mistake. Really hope it is next week though, I'm desperate to see the beauty powder.

x_

 
Oh no, that's terrible! I want the cremeblend blushes and the lipgelees already~!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 29, 2010)

oh how odd. perhaps it is march. looks like i won't even be getting one blush now because i'm spending too much on the spring forecast as it is!!


----------



## dirtyprincess (Jan 29, 2010)

So what will be released in feb then ? My ma said something about a brow collection but i thought he might have meant all races etc.....im in the mood for colour !!!


----------



## mac_freak (Jan 29, 2010)

i called the pro line today to order some blushes, they said lillyland is out the 1st thursday of feb


----------



## dirtyprincess (Jan 29, 2010)

Thats fantastic news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thankyou for asking x


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 31, 2010)

What are you ladies planning on getting from MAC in Lilyland and All Sexes, All Races?


----------



## dirtyprincess (Jan 31, 2010)

Definately the purpley lipgellie and a blush but i cant decide....im nc 15 and my choices are the lightest pink one or the joie de vivre one. what do you guys think ? and what are you getting ?


----------



## kelly2509t (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm not getting any Creamblend blushes but So sweet, so easy does look very pretty! I'm not very confident when it comes to cream blushes, so I stick to powder

I'm only getting one thing from each collection. Coconut Ice n/p from Lillyland and Banshee e/s from All Sexes...


----------



## dirtyprincess (Feb 1, 2010)

Hmmm i forgot about the polish........maybe i should get it too !


----------



## anita22 (Feb 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelly2509t* 

 
_What are you ladies planning on getting from MAC in Lilyland and All Sexes, All Races?_

 
Passing, and holding out for Liberty of London 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think I will at least need the coral Cremesheen lipstick, Birds & Berries eyeshadow & maybe Shell Pearl BP.


----------



## LionLovingTiger (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm planning to pick up the pearlmatte beauty powder and maybe Rich Life pigment from All Races... have been practically dreaming about the powder!


----------



## ritchieramone (Feb 2, 2010)

Ooh! The new collections are up already.


----------



## kelly2509t (Feb 2, 2010)

There up early! I really shouldn't be ordering stuff but I'm going to anyway haha


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 2, 2010)

i've only just got the internet connect in our new home! and i go on mac's site and see the new collections! how awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have ordered the 130 brush, lucky green and winkle shadows and the duo pencil sharpener! i will be getting florida blush from lillyland next week!


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm passing on both! Waiting for Spring Colour Forecast and Liberty of London - since we've had a lot more swatches for the Spring Colour Forecast collection posted as of late I'm pretty excited about it, which I wasn't initially and Liberty of London well given half a chance I'd buy everything. 

I've looked at All Sexes, All Races and it's just really boring and honestly I think most of the shades chosen for Lillyland are ugly too. The cremeblends are okay, So Sweet So Easy in particular but still it doesn't justify the cost.


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 3, 2010)

How come we can't buy Lucky Green in pan form? (sorry if this has already been discussed) Also is the 130 brush LE? I dont know how to tell with the new site.


----------



## nazia (Feb 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_How come we can't buy Lucky Green in pan form? (sorry if this has already been discussed) Also is the 130 brush LE? I dont know how to tell with the new site._

 
As far as I know, the new brush is perm.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 3, 2010)

yep the new brush is perm and i have no clue why lucky green isn't in pan form! out of stock perhaps? i just got in it in the pot and shall depot it


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 3, 2010)

I could stop whittling about £2 I suppose


----------



## dirtyprincess (Feb 3, 2010)

Well i finally did my order, i got joie de vivre creamblush,resort and shift to pink lipgelees. Ill check out the all ages collection in person tomorrow although i cant see myself wanting much if anything....i also got a replacement family silver and another pallet from the free standing store in brum !!!!!


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 4, 2010)

J-D-V is so pretty, It's the one i'm buying..think I may go to the store today and get it (& that only!!!) I managed to get Florida & So Sweet in swaps, so i'm just waiting for those to come. I'm really proud of myself, I saved a pretty penny


----------



## ritchieramone (Feb 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Emails come from [email protected]_

 
They also seem to come from [email protected] like the Lillyland one I got this morning.


----------



## kelly2509t (Feb 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_J-D-V is so pretty, It's the one i'm buying..think I may go to the store today and get it (& that only!!!) I managed to get Florida & So Sweet in swaps, so i'm just waiting for those to come. I'm really proud of myself, I saved a pretty penny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Isn't the Lillyland collection online only? My counter didn't have it. They didn't even know the collection I was asking out


----------



## Princesa Livia (Feb 4, 2010)

An MA at the soho pro store told me that Lillyland is an online exclusive, and the brush is LE!


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 4, 2010)

woah 
so sweet and jdv is sold out already!


----------



## nazia (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey guys! Do we know what will be coming out in March/April? 

Cos I've already got my eye on quite a few things from Spring Forecast, Too Fabulous, Give Me Liberty and Art Supplies and my wallet is going to be begging for mercy! So I'd like to know when to save for, the most. Damn the luxuries like rent and food, don't people know there is MAC to be had?!


----------



## inconspicuous (Feb 5, 2010)

Bleh.  So I didn't realize Lillyland was online only, so I called and tried to phone order yesterday.  The chick on the Pro line was suuuper nice, but said it's online exclusive.  So I went online to order the few things I wanted, and So Sweet, So Easy was sold out =[ So I got the Coconut Ice nail lacquer, and Florida and Joie-De-Vivre blushes.  

But, just to be sure I called my local counter and two girls there said that they're getting the Lillyland collection the first Thursday in March??  I don't know what to believe anymore lol.  They seemed surprised that it was online now when I told them.

Just to be on the safe side I've got a friend and my best friend's mom checking out the 4 counters/stores in my hometown to see if they've got So Sweet, So Easy.. it's the one that I REALLY wanted =[  And I think it's not online-only over there, a load of American YTers have Lillyland hauls from their MAC Stores.

So confused.  And I need that blush.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 5, 2010)

when i got the lillyland email from mac it said it was online exclusive.... but i guess it can't hurt checking the stores.

i got my black box today! very pleased with my goodies!


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 5, 2010)

Phew. When I just read that Lilyland was an online exclusive & Joie De Vivre was sold out I was heartbroken. But thankfully it is back in stock again Yay!!

I never even noticed the email said Online Exclusive & those are the first 2 words in the subject title


----------



## nazia (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok guys, I emailed Customer Services to ask about the 130 brush and apparently it IS LE. Gah! Hope that helps someone.


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 5, 2010)

It does, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wish they would bring the little LE triangle back :'(


----------



## dirtyprincess (Feb 5, 2010)

I got my goodies today and they are simply wonderful !!! I wish that id got so sweet too but oh well. Im probably going to end up getting it off ebay !
The lipglosses are just beautiful too x


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nazia* 

 
_Ok guys, I emailed Customer Services to ask about the 130 brush and apparently it IS LE. Gah! Hope that helps someone._

 
oh dear! i wonder why we don't get it as perm when the us does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we always get a bum deal!


----------



## Princesa Livia (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey everyone, I ordered my items yesterday, but I'm really paranoid whether the transaction's gone through or not - and I want my stuff before they're sold out!.. I got the confirmation email, but how long does it usually take before they send the 'item being delivered' email? 

I've ordered online before but I can't remember how long it took before they sent it xx


----------



## dirtyprincess (Feb 5, 2010)

I got my order confirmed the next day sweetheart,what did you end up getting ?


----------



## Princesa Livia (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks! I got the confirmation email but nothing else yet... Ahh! I ordered Florida, OO, Resort Life & the lavender one -name escapes me. I just want so much stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want the 130 too, but I've spent so much.. I'm so worried my order hasn't been processed. :s


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 5, 2010)

i forgot how expencive blushes were! over £16!!! eek!


----------



## dirtyprincess (Feb 5, 2010)

I got resort life and the shift to pink which is the lavender one although it isnt really lavender at all more like a soft pink. The glosses are stunning though !!!
Im considering a 130 brush but since the 30th of jan ive managed to spend the better part of £200 on makeup so i think that i shall put it in my basket and if its still there on the 25th (payday) then ill get it and consider it fate ! Lol !
The blushes are exspensive arent they,although these ones are sooo worth it !


----------



## Princesa Livia (Feb 5, 2010)

I haven't seen the glosses yet! So jealous. I have jdv and so sweet so easy already and I love them so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xxx but yeah, I've already spent so much on makeup last month - altho prob not as much as 200+. I can't believe how much of my money mac is getting, It's ridiculous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At least it makes me happy though


----------



## Princesa Livia (Feb 5, 2010)

Ah!! My order has been dispatched! So silly of me to get worked up over this LOL


----------



## dirtyprincess (Feb 5, 2010)

Im going to limit myself next month i promise although the spring forcast looks expensive,i wish though that id saved more of the money for the lilly collection - id have loved all of the blushes and all of the gellies !
Mac is heaven xxx


----------



## dirtyprincess (Feb 5, 2010)

Thats good news,enjoy xxx


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 5, 2010)

i want the 130 but i cant justify that much on one brush right now


----------



## Princesa Livia (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks xxx

I hate mac for being so ruthless with its' monthly pretty LEs, expensive-ness and that I love it so much I can't help being sucked into these things! Hopeless addict I know


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i forgot how expencive blushes were! over £16!!! eek! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Scary that when I started buying MAC they were always £14! I still think of them as £14 despite the fact they are now £16.50, it's quite a dramatic increase really. 

And also just because I haven't seen this anywhere in the last couple of pages of the thread, do we have an actual release date for Spring Colour Forecast? I also presume all of the little shade collections will come out at the same time.


----------



## kelly2509t (Feb 7, 2010)

I was going to order a blush the other day, but £16.50 I stopped myself. 

I remember when eyeshadows in the pot were £9.79! Bare in mind I only started buying MAC in May '09. The prices have gone up fast!


----------



## dirtyprincess (Feb 7, 2010)

I heard that in the stores each colour collection will come out seperately,i imagine one a week....although itll probably be up all at once on line. What is everyone getting ?


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_Scary that when I started buying MAC they were always £14! I still think of them as £14 despite the fact they are now £16.50, it's quite a dramatic increase really. 

And also just because I haven't seen this anywhere in the last couple of pages of the thread, do we have an actual release date for Spring Colour Forecast? I also presume all of the little shade collections will come out at the same time._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelly2509t* 

 
_I was going to order a blush the other day, but £16.50 I stopped myself. 

I remember when eyeshadows in the pot were £9.79! Bare in mind I only started buying MAC in May '09. The prices have gone up fast!_

 
yep the price increases are insane! i think we pay too much on some products anyways compared to the usa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and i imagine spring forecast will be out first thurs of march.... although people mentioned it was going to be one part a week in the usa and that didn't seem to happen. so maybe we'll get it all at once too?


----------



## inconspicuous (Feb 8, 2010)

Good news for me - my best friend's mom texted me over the weekend to say she managed to get So Sweet,So Easy and is going to send it over to me. So excited.  She said the store had quite a few left, but when I got my other friend to call around to see if she could pick up an extra (for a friend of mine here in the UK), she said everywhere was sold out now.  I'm glad I managed to get one while I could >.<

Spring Colour Forecast is going to KILL me.  I'm trying to save up as much money as is humanly possible for my 4-week trip to Canada this summer... but I want SO much from SCF.  I need to be ruthless and cut back!  I do not NEED 5 new lipsticks.  ...or at least, I keep trying to tell myself.


----------



## inconspicuous (Feb 8, 2010)

Ah and I agree about the prices.  We pay £12 for a lipstick that only costs, what is it now, $14 in America?  £12 is more like nearly $20, it's disgusting.


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 8, 2010)

Yep, they pay just under £9 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There are some who get it worse than us, too!


----------



## kelly2509t (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeh I think Australia get it much worse than us. It is disgusting though how much more we have to pay compared to the US. But I suppose it is a US brand so that's why


----------



## angi (Feb 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *inconspicuous* 

 
_ Spring Colour Forecast is going to KILL me. I need to be ruthless and cut back! I do not NEED 5 new lipsticks. ...or at least, I keep trying to tell myself._

 
That's what I keep telling myself too! My SCF list currently totals about £200 - there's just no way I can justify spending that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

In case any ones lemming anything (but obviously, not to make you spend MORE money!), make sure you're searching the mac website. I'd been lemming blood red lipstick from D squared, I passed over it at the time as I just didn't think it was special enough, but I regretted it! It was on the goodbyes for a while but disappeared about a month ago. When I placed my order last week I thought I'd give it a search, just in case. It showed up, and I ordered it - well whats the worst that could happen - they don't have it, they refund your card, but it arrived with my order! They seem to still have B and V greasepaints too. 

I got both the new pigments from all ages all races (hate HATE the new packaging, I might try and get some empty jars to decant into), cross cultural es, banshee es (shouldn't have bothered), preppy lipgelee (LOVE it!), brow set, lucky green, and blood red ls.


----------



## kelly2509t (Feb 10, 2010)

Do any of you know when Spring Colour Forecast is going to be released? I'm assuming the 1st Thursday in March so the 4th.


----------



## inconspicuous (Feb 10, 2010)

I actually called the Pro line today to find out if they had an official UK release date for Spring Colour Forecast.  She said they're going to an update meeting in London to find out the details and should have info next week.  SO I'm going to try calling on Monday to get the official release dates for Pro/Online/Stores.

It's usually the first Thursday of the month, but I've heard a few places say SFC might be released in 4 separate lots throughout the month, and I want a LOT so I wanted to make sure I knew the release dates beforehand so I don't miss anything like I did with Lillyland =[

I'll let you know once I've spoken to them again (although someone else probably already knows so might be able to tell you before then lol)


----------



## kelly2509t (Feb 10, 2010)

I so hope it's released in four separate lots. I'm going to be so broke next month! I hope there are some rubbish collections coming up I can skip on


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 10, 2010)

i hope its not released in seperate lots, i got on holiday 7th of march and so will miss one of the collections in the week i am away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks for calling up for us though!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 11, 2010)

i hope that it's all coming out on the same day - mainly for shipping reasons!! i don't want to end up paying for delivery on any of it!


----------



## Sojourner (Feb 11, 2010)

Anyone know when the Viva Glam Gaga/Cyndi lipsticks are out in the UK?


TIA!


----------



## Lady Gray (Feb 11, 2010)

I need to know this as well!


----------



## dirtyprincess (Feb 11, 2010)

It says march on the mac site,at least it does if you search for them !


----------



## kelly2509t (Feb 11, 2010)

What Viva Glam lipstick are you all getting? Gaga, Cyndi or both?

At the moment I'm getting Cyndi, but I am contemplating getting Gaga too. Not sure Gaga would suit me


----------



## dirtyprincess (Feb 11, 2010)

Well i like the look of the gaga but it looks like st germain in some pictures and st germain looks horrendous on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i really need to see it in person.Cyndi however looks very nice so i shall definately get that so at the mo 1 for sure but ill probably end up with both ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Spring colour forcast is going to take loads of my money but my list keeps changing...are you getting anything from that ?


----------



## kelly2509t (Feb 12, 2010)

I was going to, but I've just had to shell out for a new laptop as my pc just broke. So you could say I'm kinda broke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want to get a lipgloss from the collection, can't remember what it's called but its bright purple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Depending on how much the blush ombres are I might skip. I'm going to try and b good and ignore this collection now


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelly2509t* 

 
_I was going to, but I've just had to shell out for a new laptop as my pc just broke. So you could say I'm kinda broke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want to get a lipgloss from the collection, can't remember what it's called but its bright purple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Depending on how much the blush ombres are I might skip. I'm going to try and b good and ignore this collection now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oh no! that sucks about your pc


----------



## dirtyprincess (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh no !!! Poor you,do you mean electric fuchsia ? Hopefully you can get 1 or 2 things honey xxxx


----------



## shmooby (Feb 14, 2010)

I can't wait for the new viva glams to be released... I really want cyndi! May buy two... I'm in two minds about the gaga one though, do I? Don't I?! Lol. Wish there was a definate exact date for these. Bet I'll be working so I can't go for a swatchy swatch!


----------



## kelly2509t (Feb 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyprincess* 

 
_Oh no !!! Poor you,do you mean electric fuchsia ? Hopefully you can get 1 or 2 things honey xxxx_

 
Yep that's the one, looks gorgeous! Hopefully I can, I'll just have to go without food haha


----------



## inconspicuous (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok, I just called the Pro line to find out the release date.  And the lady I spoke to seemed kind of clueless to be totally honest with you.  

I asked if they had a definite release date when the Spring Colour Collection would be available to order over the phone with them, and explained that I’d heard rumours that because the collection was so large they would be releasing it in four separate batches, so I just wanted to check on the dates.

She wasn’t sure so put me on hold for a bit, and when she came back she said they didn’t have a definite release date, that it was shown on the macpro.com website but that didn’t guarantee it was released over here yet (which I know, we’re usually a few weeks to a month behind).  

She also said that it’s “not an actual collection like Lillyland or All Races, it’s just a bunch of colours, but because we don’t have the same products as the US does, we’ll have some of these products in now but not all of them.”

Basically, she seems to be under the impression that it’s just a list of “hot colours for the season” rather than an actual limited edition colour COLLECTION.

So I think I’m going to have to call back and pray to speak to someone else instead…

I also asked about the new Viva Glam lipsticks and she said they’ll be out in March but she couldn’t give me a definite date yet, but said to call back at the beginning of March and they should be able to tell then.

I’ll try calling back on my lunch break to ask about SCF again.  Sigh.  The chick I spoke to last week “got it” but this girl didn’t seem to know what’s going on.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Feb 15, 2010)

Spring / Summer 2010 Release dates:

*March 2010*
Spring Colour Forecast (Pink and Coral collections will be main stands and the Plum and Yellow Gold ones will be smaller secondary stands)
Tabloid Beauty
Too Fabulous
Viva Glam - will be LE/available for one year
Riveting - Selfridges and Brown Thomas ONLY

*April 2010*
Give me Liberty of London
Art Supplies
Prep for Colour


----------



## nazia (Feb 15, 2010)

Thank you for that DirtyPlum but wow...am I gonna be broke in March or what?!


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 15, 2010)

Sorry this may be a dumb Q. When you say only available at Selfridges etc. that means not online, on the MAC site, too right? :S


----------



## dirtyprincess (Feb 15, 2010)

Does anyone have the 130 brush ? Is it worth buying ?


----------



## shmooby (Feb 15, 2010)

so will the viva glam lipsticks be available for a whole year?... Or are they limited edition once it's gone it's gone type of things? Only the gaga one says 'sold out' on the US website, thought it only said that when it isnt coming  back...


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 15, 2010)

thanks for the release dates dirtyplum! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 yes march will be a big month for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 however i'm a little sad that riviting collection will not be out in normal mac stores, and i doubt it will be online either


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh no, that's so mean. I only wanted True Babe l/g but still


----------



## inconspicuous (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh maan. So I just got a free minute at work and called the Pro line to ask someone else about the Spring Colour Forecast release… and I got the same girl that I spoke to the other day again.  And I froze and made an excuse as to why I had to hang up and call back later (I said I needed to put in an order but lost my list lol), and now I’m embarrassed and feel like an idiot lol.

I would have asked her again, but since I’ve got a pretty obvious Canadian accent I’m pretty sure she’d remember me and be like “Why is this idiot asking me the same question twice, I already told her, Christ!”

Haha.  I’ll try again another time.  Just my luck to get the same person.

AND, thanks for the release breakdown DirtyPlum =]

I’m a little relieved about Riveting not being at my MAC counter or online actually.  Since I heard about it, I didn’t want anything from it… then recently I was wavering and was thinking about True Babe l/g and one or two of the matte polishes…  But now the decision is made for me and I can’t get them haha.  Which is saving me money so I guess I can’t complain.


----------



## inconspicuous (Feb 16, 2010)

Okay! Now we’re getting somewhere! =]

Called back now (I needed to check stock of a paint pot I need anyway) and got through to someone else so I asked her, but she said they didn’t get the release date for SCF at their last update, but that they get up dates pretty frequently and should have more details closer to the time.  Sooo she said I should call back at the very end of Feb or first week of March and they’d be able to give me definite details closer to the actual release.

I’m hoping the Pro line releases everything at once.. it’s a big collection but I’d rather just buy everything I want at once at the start of the month so I know where my finances are at / don’t accidentally spend some of my MAC Fund on something else while I’m waiting for them to be released… and also so I don’t have to pay shipping 3 or 4 times =/


----------



## DirtyPlum (Feb 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *inconspicuous* 

 
_Okay! Now we’re getting somewhere! 
I’m hoping the Pro line releases everything at once.. it’s a big collection but I’d rather just buy everything I want at once at the start of the month so I know where my finances are at / don’t accidentally spend some of my MAC Fund on something else while I’m waiting for them to be released… and also so I don’t have to pay shipping 3 or 4 times =/_

 
seriously, i wouldnt worry.  I'm pretty sure there will plenty of stock and that they will get it all at once.  i'm not sure i understand why you think there wont be?

this is no different to any other big collection and if there will be any time delay i wouldnt imagine it being more than a few days or a week.  just assume, as usual that it will be the first week of the month.  

its the collections that get a lot of media coverage that i would worry about - like Fafi, Hello Kitty and maybe Liberty of London - not the SCF.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Feb 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *inconspicuous* 

 
_I actually called the Pro line today to find out if they had an official UK release date for Spring Colour Forecast. She said they're going to an update meeting in London to find out the details and should have info next week. SO I'm going to try calling on Monday to get the official release dates for Pro/Online/Stores.

It's usually the first Thursday of the month, but I've heard a few places say SFC might be released in 4 separate lots throughout the month, and I want a LOT so I wanted to make sure I knew the release dates beforehand so I don't miss anything like I did with Lillyland =[

I'll let you know once I've spoken to them again (although someone else probably already knows so might be able to tell you before then lol)_

 
We didnt get told anything about it being released in four parts.  and we dont get told actual DAYS they will be released.  It is almost always the first thursday of the month.


----------



## dirtyprincess (Feb 16, 2010)

I spoke to my MA today and she assured me it will be released on the 4th march - im sooo excited !!!!!


----------



## Cyanide.Candy (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey Ladies,

Don't suppose theres been any update on the release date for the Cyndi/Gaga Viva Glam lippies yet have there?


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cyanide.Candy* 

 
_Hey Ladies,

Don't suppose theres been any update on the release date for the Cyndi/Gaga Viva Glam lippies yet have there?_

 
on the last page dirtyplum confirmed that they are coming out in march... so i imagine the first thursday as per usual


----------



## inconspicuous (Feb 17, 2010)

No I know, and I'm not concerned about "missing" something.  

I've just heard rumours in various places online, that counters might be releasing it in four parts rather than all together at once, so I just wanted to check whether this would be the case on the Pro line or if they would release everything together like they'll be doing online or not.  

Again, purely because I'd rather buy everything I want at once rather than having to place separate orders and pay shipping multiple times.


----------



## lovesongx (Feb 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *inconspicuous* 

 
_Okay! Now we’re getting somewhere! =]

Called back now (I needed to check stock of a paint pot I need anyway) and got through to someone else so I asked her, but she said they didn’t get the release date for SCF at their last update, but that they get up dates pretty frequently and should have more details closer to the time.  Sooo she said I should call back at the very end of Feb or first week of March and they’d be able to give me definite details closer to the actual release.

I’m hoping the Pro line releases everything at once.. it’s a big collection but I’d rather just buy everything I want at once at the start of the month so I know where my finances are at / don’t accidentally spend some of my MAC Fund on something else while I’m waiting for them to be released… and also so I don’t have to pay shipping 3 or 4 times =/_

 
I know exactly what you mean, I've read the rumours about SCF being released in four parts too, but hopefully since MAC seem to have ditched that plan in the US they'll release it all together here too.
I want to buy all my SCF at once so I don't run out of money by the time the fourth collection comes out, I'm the kind of person who can spend ALL of her monthly income, usually on crap I don't need, most months I end up with about £2 in my bank the day before pay day!
My philosophy is 'you only live once', I'd rather enjoy my money whilst I can, I'm not much of a saver!


----------



## inconspicuous (Feb 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovesongx* 

 
_I know exactly what you mean, I've read the rumours about SCF being released in four parts too, but hopefully since MAC seem to have ditched that plan in the US they'll release it all together here too.
I want to buy all my SCF at once so I don't run out of money by the time the fourth collection comes out, I'm the kind of person who can spend ALL of her monthly income, usually on crap I don't need, most months I end up with about £2 in my bank the day before pay day!
My philosophy is 'you only live once', I'd rather enjoy my money whilst I can, I'm not much of a saver!_

 
Haha I am exactly the same.  I can save money if I NEED to (right now I'm saving some money every month because I'm going home to Canada for a month this summer and need monies to party and shop lol) but if I don't need to save for anything, it's fair game.  

Which makes me so glad my company is supposed to be paying an annual bonus in March... lord knows I'm going to need the bit extra with the collections coming out in the next few months...


----------



## kelly2509t (Feb 23, 2010)

Just a quick question....is Riveting definitely not being sold online does anyone know? There is 3 things I really want from that collection and won't be anywhere near selfridges when it comes out


----------



## Princesa Livia (Feb 23, 2010)

!! I can't believe Too Fabulous is going to be out next month/week! I'm gonna be broke~!!


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 23, 2010)

do we know for a fact that too fabulous is out the same time SCF?


----------



## Princesa Livia (Feb 23, 2010)

Well it is likely considering MAC usually releases new collections on the first thursday of every month, and next month has both collections!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 24, 2010)

i'm super excited for the new collections next week!


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm a little bit confused by the release dates (in the MAC chat section, the dates don't seem to correspond with when they were released in the US). 

Which collections are we expecting next week?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelly2509t* 

 
_Just a quick question....is Riveting definitely not being sold online does anyone know? There is 3 things I really want from that collection and won't be anywhere near selfridges when it comes out_

 
I have gotten someone in the US to do a CP for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You could try that (I just posted CP Needed in the want ad's section, and got a few offers). I chose US because its a bit cheaper, but you could see if someone in the UK who lives near Selfridges might be able to help you out.

True Babe l/g


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i'm super excited for the new collections next week! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm with you on that one - first time in ages I've actually been really excited for a collection!


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 24, 2010)

I think I might be broken. I'm not really that excited for SCF. I will b2m for Bubblegum l/s & might get La la e/s (maybe Perky but I have not got high hopes for a light coloured frost). Hot Hot Hot, looks, well hot, but it scares me..I wouldn't know what to do with it.


----------



## ShezLovesMAC (Feb 25, 2010)

Sorry if this has been asked and answered before, but does anyone know how much the Crush Metal Pigments are going to be? I really want the pinks/purple one but if it's going to be expensive, I wont bother.


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Feb 25, 2010)

Anyone know how much Mac Blush Ombre's are going to be? I have offered to CP for a few people but am having trouble finding out how much they are going to be to quote them!


----------



## kelly2509t (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm not sure, but looking at the US site the Blush Ombres are $25, where as the MSF's are $28. So I'm having a guess at about £18-ish, but like I said a complete guess


----------



## Growing Wings (Feb 26, 2010)

Quick heads up for you UK'ers.  Debenhams (and Browns) are having a mega day on Thursday, so that's 10% off all cosmetics.  That might help soften the blow to the bank account a little!


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 26, 2010)

Damn! why doesn't Nottingham Debenhams have a MAC!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They had this whilst Style Black was out too. I spent about £200 on that, could have saved £20 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I suppose cause it is only about 15metres away from the verrrry lovely freestanding store


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 26, 2010)

i wish the lincoln debenhams had mac too! grrrrrr!


----------



## kelly2509t (Feb 26, 2010)

My Debenhams doesn't either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the info though!


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Feb 26, 2010)

Sorry, could some clarify which collections are released in the UK next thursday apart from the gaga one (I'm def getting that lipstick!)??

Unfortunately our debenhams doesn't have MAC either - boo


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_Spring / Summer 2010 Release dates:

*March 2010*
Spring Colour Forecast (Pink and Coral collections will be main stands and the Plum and Yellow Gold ones will be smaller secondary stands)
Tabloid Beauty
Too Fabulous
Viva Glam - will be LE/available for one year
Riveting - Selfridges and Brown Thomas ONLY

*April 2010*
Give me Liberty of London
Art Supplies
Prep for Colour_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShesAFoxyLady* 

 
_Sorry, could some clarify which collections are released in the UK next thursday apart from the gaga one (I'm def getting that lipstick!)??

Unfortunately our debenhams doesn't have MAC either - boo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
there ya go - dirtyplum let us know a couple of pages ago


----------



## kelly2509t (Feb 26, 2010)

5 new collections in one day, what are they trying to do to us?


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 26, 2010)

how can we be getting too fabulous more or less the same time as usa? we never get anything the same time as them, this must be a mistake?!


----------



## mac_freak (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_how can we be getting too fabulous more or less the same time as usa? we never get anything the same time as them, this must be a mistake?!_

 
last year we got the grand duos before usa did, im so excited about too fab and spring colour forecast!!


----------



## ilexica (Feb 28, 2010)

I can't wait for Liberty. I want the beauty powders, and plan to get a load of gifts from that collection since I know my mum will go loopy for the packaging.  I'm hoping it'll be first Thursday of April...I'll be flush then


----------



## kelly2509t (Feb 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilexica* 

 
_I can't wait for Liberty. I want the beauty powders, and plan to get a load of gifts from that collection since I know my mum will go loopy for the packaging. I'm hoping it'll be first Thursday of April...I'll be flush then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I agree! Start my job tues so I'll have money by the end of the month, so fingers crossed its the 1st thur in April


----------



## ilexica (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelly2509t* 

 
_I agree! Start my job tues so I'll have money by the end of the month, so fingers crossed its the 1st thur in April_

 
Definitely. I'll check when I'm next at a MAC - I really hope it's April 1st! It's the first collection in ages I've been genuinely excited by.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 1, 2010)

new collections on the site right now! :0 no viva glam yet though!


----------



## GoldenFairy (Mar 1, 2010)

Girls (and boys) I just received my copy of Glamour magazine and the blush ombres (Azalea Blossom is featured) are said to be £19.50 (!!!!!)


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldenFairy* 

 
_Girls (and boys) I just received my copy of Glamour magazine and the blush ombres (Azalea Blossom is featured) are said to be £19.50 (!!!!!)_

 
yeah i just bought ripe peach online and noticed that! same price as a msf me thinks


----------



## nazia (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldenFairy* 

 
_Girls (and boys) I just received my copy of Glamour magazine and the blush ombres (Azalea Blossom is featured) are said to be £19.50 (!!!!!)_

 
Whoa! This will have to look amazing on me for me to buy it. I'm too broke to splurge right now! I miss the days when I felt MAC was really reasonably priced


----------



## ilexica (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yeah i just bought ripe peach online and noticed that! same price as a msf me thinks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeouch. I had some people ask me to CP one for them, but at that price, no way!


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow, that's an early release! I wonder if the stores have released everything early too? Might wander to town tomorrow to check the Nottingham store... Living a 5 minute walk away is both a blessing and a curse!


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 1, 2010)

is this in stores yet? does anyone know?!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_is this in stores yet? does anyone know?!_

 
maybe give your local store a call in the morning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or just go on the off chance!


----------



## minnie_moo (Mar 1, 2010)

Argghh, what to buy?!? I was still deciding what to go for, this has caught me by surprise


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 1, 2010)

i am going to set my alarm tomorrow and go before work, i wont be happy if its not out i tell ya!


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Mar 1, 2010)

My local MAC doesn't have it yet, not till Thursday! but they were unpacking it all today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanted my stuff, decided I'm just guna do it online.
whats everyone getting?


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 1, 2010)

thursday? awesome, i will go friday like i planned, but i will still get up early tomorrow and call them to check


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DollyGirl92* 

 
_whats everyone getting?_

 
I definitely want Viva Glam Cyndi, Ripe Peach, and Fresh Salmon l/s... The rest will have to be played with to make my mind up


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 1, 2010)

hmm, i'm seriously considering a second order just so i can secure my goodies..


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 1, 2010)

i'm still so unsure about ripe peach


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kirkichi* 

 
_Wow, that's an early release! I wonder if the stores have released everything early too? Might wander to town tomorrow to check the Nottingham store... Living a 5 minute walk away is both a blessing and a curse!_

 

Yeah, I am gonna take a detour past it on my lunch hour & have a lil peer in (probably everyday this week 'til it is in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I wanna b2m for bubblegum l/s before its gone


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 1, 2010)

i'm going to call my mac 9 am tomorrow, will update on here if its in


----------



## lovesongx (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't get paid until Friday, the wait is going to kill me!
I have Hush, Hush Rose, Laugh A Lot, Pink Burst and the Colour 4 palette in my basket waiting!


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 1, 2010)

i wish they would just tell you what was coming when on their website, or at least say, in stores date 4/3/10 or something at the bottom... HOW HARD IS THAT!

are you listening mac?????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







hehehehe


----------



## GoldenFairy (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kirkichi* 

 
_I definitely want Viva Glam Cyndi, Ripe Peach, and Fresh Salmon l/s... The rest will have to be played with to make my mind up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Love Love Love Viva Glam Cyndi - my friend got me it as a gift from Las Vegas! Gaga (also a gift) is pretty too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not sure if I need Vintage Grape???? I am getting bubblegum, pink burst, fresh salmon, electric fuschia and Kumquat and maybe lala and very violet shadows. I got Ripe Peach and Too Fabulous stuff online. I need to be more careful with my purchases since I'm now out of work


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldenFairy* 

 
_Love Love Love Viva Glam Cyndi - my friend got me it as a gift from Las Vegas! Gaga (also a gift) is pretty too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not sure if I need Vintage Grape???? I am getting bubblegum, pink burst, fresh salmon, electric fuschia and Kumquat and maybe lala and very violet shadows. I got Ripe Peach and Too Fabulous stuff online. I need to be more careful with my purchases since I'm now out of work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Out of work? Sorry to hear that hun. I'm still waiting for the right job to come along, working in boots isnt what I imagined for myself, especially seeing as I spent 4 years on a degree. Hopefully once the recession is through we will both find PERFECT jobs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on another note, i called my mac store, *this isnt in stores til thursday*, i'm going first thing thursday


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_Out of work? Sorry to hear that hun. I'm still waiting for the right job to come along, working in boots isnt what I imagined for myself, especially seeing as I spent 4 years on a degree. Hopefully once the recession is through we will both find PERFECT jobs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on another note, i called my mac store, *this isnt in stores til thursday*, i'm going first thing thursday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay! I put my b2m empties in the wrong handbag last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & was panicking i'd miss it. Now I just need Kirkichi to confirm this if she goes to the Notts store this morning. 

My boyfriend got made redundant just before christmas, I think thats why my list is kinda small (compared to some) If I get everything I want, it will be about £60-£70. I added it all into my electronic basket last night, and felt really guilty for wanting to spend that much on make-up. I'm not short on money, but that's like 2 weeks job seekers for him..It just makes me feel kinda shallow.
Oh well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its never stopped me b4, I spent about £200 on Style Black!

Do freestanding stores generally open at 9am?? If so I might go before work, just incase!


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Now I just need Kirkichi to confirm this if she goes to the Notts store this morning._

 
Sorry, I had a bad night sleep, so I've had a massive lie in. Should be up and running properly soon!


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kirkichi* 

 
_Sorry, I had a bad night sleep, so I've had a massive lie in. Should be up and running properly soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awh, I don't blame ya!


----------



## ShezLovesMAC (Mar 2, 2010)

MAC Ripe Peach Blush Ombre has sold out on the MAC website already!


----------



## GoldenFairy (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_Out of work? Sorry to hear that hun. I'm still waiting for the right job to come along, working in boots isnt what I imagined for myself, especially seeing as I spent 4 years on a degree. Hopefully once the recession is through we will both find PERFECT jobs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on another note, i called my mac store, *this isnt in stores til thursday*, i'm going first thing thursday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks sweetie!


----------



## martiryb (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShezLovesMAC* 

 
_MAC Ripe Peach Blush Ombre has sold out on the MAC website already!_

 






I got last nite on the MAC website Crush Metal Pigment Stacked 1 and Stacked 2, Colour 4 palette, Ripe Peach and Azalea Blossom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bot I think I'm gonna get Colour 3 palette as well and some eye shadows


----------



## ShezLovesMAC (Mar 2, 2010)

I just rang my local MAC Counter at Debenhams, and they said the collections will be out on Thursday. Yay! I hopefully won't miss out on Ripe Peach Brush Ombre. I am also looking to get Bubblegum l/s and Azalea Blush Ombre. I think that is all I am going to buy as I want to stick to my list. That is until I see the whole of each of the collections in person lol.


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm so excited, I just finalised my list:

Bubblegum
Electric Fuscia
Straw Harvest
Hot Hot Hot
In Synch l/l
..maybeee La La (would love to see a swatch vs Sunset B)


----------



## GoldenFairy (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_I'm so excited, I just finalised my list:

Bubblegum
Electric Fuscia
Straw Harvest
Hot Hot Hot
In Synch l/l
..maybeee La La (would love to see a swatch vs Sunset B)_

 
I don't own La La (yet) but I have Sunset B. Judging from the swatches of La La it is deeper and more fuschia than Sunset B which is a softer pink.


----------



## Dani California (Mar 2, 2010)

ooooooooooooh exciting. So is it out on counter thursday then? I keep hearing whispers its already out? I didn't even realise it was up on the site and I've missed ripe peach ARGH lol


----------



## GoldenFairy (Mar 2, 2010)

Kirsty I like your new avatar (love flamingos) but your previous one was so pretty!


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 2, 2010)

Hehe thanks! I love flamingos too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I get my own garden it will be full of plastic ones. Ahhhh. Got bored of the old one, I may have to do a new FOTD soon & use that.

Can't wait to get home, I have been told I have 3 parcels, yay. I think one has flammable paint, which i'm excited for! I got it to go under beauty marked, which I don't have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 need to get on that. It will look great under *my* hot hot hot shadow (if it doesn't sell out) too.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani California* 

 
_I keep hearing whispers its already out?_

 
Oh no, don't say that.. I don't want to miss anything *nervous*


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 2, 2010)

.....


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldenFairy* 

 
_I don't own La La (yet) but I have Sunset B. Judging from the swatches of La La it is deeper and more fuschia than Sunset B which is a softer pink._

 
i was told that lala is like brash and bold in eyeshadow form, or very similar to romping from HK too dolly palette. i know u have brash and bold so if your trying to save pennies maybe you dont need it?


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 2, 2010)

i'm gunna get up early tomorrow, and call again just to make sure! hehe


----------



## Dani California (Mar 2, 2010)

OK have rang them, they are saying thursday, woohoooo


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 2, 2010)

i will be there first thing thursday, i feel like a total sad arse, but i want to secure ripe peach


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i was told that lala is like brash and bold in eyeshadow form, or very similar to romping from HK too dolly palette. i know u have brash and bold so if your trying to save pennies maybe you dont need it?_

 
Ooh I don't have either but B&B looks very pretty so I shall get it


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 3, 2010)

I caved and ordered online, I didn't get Straw Harvest though, loads of people have Evening Aura listed on MUA, someone will want to swap with me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & orange packaging!


----------



## GoldenFairy (Mar 3, 2010)

Is it tomorrow yet? Gosh I have no patience!!


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 3, 2010)

Are you holding out for ripe peach? I wasn't too interested in the BO but just lookd at shesafoxylady's FOTD & she looks so gorgeous, I'm lemming Azalea Blossom, but I'm sticking to my guns. I cant pay £19.50 just for a touch of violet..my well dressed will do


----------



## GoldenFairy (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_





 Are you holding out for ripe peach? I wasn't too interested in the BO but just lookd at shesafoxylady's FOTD & she looks so gorgeous, I'm lemming Azalea Blossom, but I'm sticking to my guns. I cant pay £19.50 just for a touch of violet..my well dressed will do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep amongst other things. I got my black box today and I LOVE two virtues! Well done for sticking to your guns girl!!!


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 3, 2010)

I will be another member who is up bright and early tomorrow and at my local counter! Really excited to pick up all my goodies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope everyone is there in time to get everything they want!


----------



## Sojourner (Mar 3, 2010)

Yep another one for the Thursday morning expedition here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm feeling sadly (as in pathetic) anxious about it though. 

I'm also worried about looking too desperate by turning up too early at my local MAC counter (Selfridges), the store opens at 9.30 or 10am I think - I've been there that early before and it is usually empty...and you look like a sad slobbering loser buying so much makeup that early in the morning. I know, I really shouldn't care but ugh!!! I don't want anyone to know that I'm that vain and that it takes that much effort!


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 3, 2010)

i dont give a monkeys how sad they think i am, i will have ripe peach!


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i dont give a monkeys how sad they think i am, i will have ripe peach!_

 
Agreed!


----------



## zoelouise (Mar 3, 2010)

Still new to Specktra (hello!) but I will be heading to Mac Pro in anticipation of Viva Glam and Spring Colour Forecast! I really, really hope Ripe Peach doesn't sell out so fast, I'll only be able to get there by about 6pm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On my list...

Viva Glam Gaga
Ripe Peach
Rosy Outlook
Hush, Hush Rose
Gold Dust





Can't wait!


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 4, 2010)

My black box is out for delivery!!! yay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I get all my stuff today without the anxiousness. 

If anybody is going to the pro store soon, and is willing to do a CP for me, can you please let me know. I need some water based mixing medium and only go to London once in a millenium. Or if you could sell me a decant of yours, id love you forever. 
It will help me use the lovely glitters I got from Sojourner


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Mar 4, 2010)

Just got back from the store! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got a small haul as I'm living on a student budget. I picked up Ripe Peach, Fresh Salmon and Radicchio. The girl that served me was shocked to hear Ripe Peach had sold out online already!

I'm a little sad I couldn't pick up the new Viva Glams though, she told me they weren't out here until April


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 4, 2010)

Yay well done! were there many there?


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Mar 4, 2010)

People or products? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got in not long after opening, so there was a lot of everything, and 2 other people in there. Although I don't think they were there for the new collections... One was testing foundations and the other was idly browsing whilst waiting for her to finish.


----------



## ShezLovesMAC (Mar 4, 2010)

I just got back from MAC Counter, I must say the collections look so much better in person. I didn't get time to do a lot of swatches as I just wanted to get my bits and go. I got Ripe Peach Blush Ombre, which I have to say is a must have IMO.

I also got Azalea Blush Ombre, which is quite a cooler tone pink compared to Ripe Peach, but is still very wearable. I B2M for bubblegum lipstick which is a nice lavendar pinkish colour, it is more on the pink side against my complexion. I find a little sheerer than I expected but is still pretty. 

I am going back on Saturday again to pick up some more bits. I only bought what I thought was essential for now. If Ripe Peach is still available then I will be picking up another one. A staple for summer and can be paired with so many eyeshadows and lipstick/glosses.


----------



## Growing Wings (Mar 4, 2010)

I've booked an appointment to have my makeup done today, and I can't wait to see the new collections.  I already know I want Azalea, Victorian, Fresh Salmon and Loud and Lovely.  Will def have to check out Ripe Peach.  Seeing swatches online it didn't really jump out to me, but now that everyone has been raving about it I'm wondering if it deserves a little more of my attention.  I have a feeling this afternoon could turn out to be quite expensive for me!


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Mar 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Growing Wings* 

 
_I've booked an appointment to have my makeup done today, and I can't wait to see the new collections.  I already know I want Azalea, Victorian, Fresh Salmon and Loud and Lovely.  Will def have to check out Ripe Peach.  Seeing swatches online it didn't really jump out to me, but now that everyone has been raving about it I'm wondering if it deserves a little more of my attention.  I have a feeling this afternoon could turn out to be quite expensive for me!_

 
I would definitely recommend a look at Ripe Peach, it's like summer on my cheeks!


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 4, 2010)

My black box just came, along with my Riveting CP in the post from Canada, so i'm having a swatchathon at my desk. Already got Bubblegum on, its lovely. Kinda sheer, but very buildable.

So I got right now:

- Bubblegum
- Electric Fuscia
- Hot Hot Hot e/s
- La La e/s
- In Synch l/l (so pretty)
- Show Orchid l/s
- True Babe l/g (THE BOMB! what I wanted Nice Kitty to be)
- Lucky Green e/s

I'm so happy with it all, i'm abit intimidated by Show Orchid, but i'll rock it!
Going out on a Girls Night Out tomorrow...Nowwwww what make-up to wear?


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 4, 2010)

I absolutely love Show Orchid, I had this phase of always wearing very in your face, bright lipstick colours and it was so much fun!

I just got home from the city centre. I got all my goodies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Stuff was selling fast! Here is what I picked up -
Ripe Peach Blush Ombre.
Azalea Blossom Blush Ombre.
Straw Harvest e/s.
Colour Me Coral l/s.
Victorian l/s.
Cha Cha l/g.
Rhapsody in Two Blush.
In Synch l/l.
Deelight Cremesheen.

Can't wait to play with it all! Luckily I was able to B2M for Victorian, had £20 Debs vouchers and ofcourse there was the 10% off so I did spare my bank account a little. Plus I now have £10 worth of those Beauty Club reward points. Will come in useful on my next MAC spree!


----------



## Growing Wings (Mar 4, 2010)

Kirsty, I love Show Orchid l/s!  I think you should try it for your girls night out!

I've just gotten back from town, and I was very good and didn't spend too much money.  Walked away with:
Azalea Blosom Blush Ombre
Victorian l/s
Colour me coral l/s
Fresh Salmon l/s
Loud and Lovely c/g

I was sooooo tempted by the corals quad, but I have to wait and see how much I get paid tomorrow.  Stack 2 was also calling my name.  They had 8 of them left, and 10 of the quad left, so I may be going back for them.  I got the last Victorian and Fresh Salmon l/s.  I tried Ripe Peach and wasn't convinced by it.  I think it's a little too yellow for me.  Can't wait to try Azalea tomorrow though.  I could have spent an absolute fortune there, esspecially as I love the cremesheen glasses.  No doubt I'll be spending my next couple of paychecks on these collections too.


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 4, 2010)

^^^ We must go to the same counter ha ha and what a nice counter it is too! When I went in there was only 2 Victorian left after I'd bought mine, must be a popular choice in Chester.


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Growing Wings* 

 
_I could have spent an absolute fortune there, esspecially as I love the cremesheen glasses. No doubt I'll be spending my next couple of paychecks on these collections too._

 
Good job they are permanent, there is no rush, yay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You both saying that, now I want Victorian. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ooer Bubblegum sold out, I didn't notice good job I got mine. But Victorian & Azalea Blossom haven't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NO KIRSTY!!


----------



## Sojourner (Mar 4, 2010)

^ I can CP the mixing medium for you if you want Kirsty, PM me if you want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I accidentally woke up late today (since I planned a day off) and got all panicky since I though Ripe Peach would sell out haha, I got to MAC at 1pm and it was surprisingly not that busy, I got:

Ripe Peach (got 2 lol)
Azalea Blossom
Radicchio l/s
Laugh A lot l/s

Radicchio and Laugh A Lot look quite similar but I couldn't make up my mind and got both.

I also wanted True Babe l/g so badly (I'm not even into l/g so that's saying something) but they didn't have it yet!!! They told me to check back but that it'll be available by the end of the week...by the way this is the Selfridges London MAC counter that I'm talking about since Riveting is exclusive to Brown's and Selfridges - just in case anyone didn't know


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just thought though, the Mac Pro site doesn't show prices. Anyone know how much this is (Water based mixing medium) or has a pro card so can log in & see?

Actually scrap that, 

i think i'll just make my own. Somebody suggested earlier mixing glycerine & water. I can buy glycerine in the cake making aisle at asda for £2 max. Cant beat good ol' penny pinching.


----------



## Sojourner (Mar 4, 2010)

^ No idea how much it is, so annoying that PRO doesn't show prices...I always thought that MAC should have one site for each country so that there would be a PRO section as part of the regular UK (or whichever country) site, I think it would actually be more efficient and that way they can show country specific prices for pro products, or maybe I don't know something that they know (a lot probably haha) and that there's a good reason for the segmentation between MACPRO and MAC?

Anyhow, I think it's a good idea to make your own medium, I just use eyedrops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't think MAC mediums are essential unless you are a professional because the bottles are too huge...with any luck they'll change the packaging and make the quantities smaller...and then they'll keep the prices the same probably and vex us lol


----------



## nazia (Mar 4, 2010)

Ahh I bet a few of us could have bumped into each other with all this buying going on! 

I went to the Pro store at around 12pm and managed to get everything I wanted. I got:

- Ripe Peach (ok so it was worth it!)
- Fresh Salmon lippie (wish this has a different name!)
- Laugh A Lot lippie (mlbb)
- Richer, Lusher cremesheen glass (is it just me or do these always have a funny smell/taste?!)

I also tested out Deelight, Just Superb and Loud and Lovely. They were all gorgeous but too similar to other glosses I have. 

Finally, just want to add that I managed to get my hands on Double Dare cremesheen a few weeks back and it's the most delicious, wearable red gloss! I love it!


----------



## Dani California (Mar 4, 2010)

so glad everybodys getting all the things they wanted
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Am loving my ripe peach and quad 4 that the Mr picked up for me today. I may have to go and have a look at the collection myself at the weekend, if theres any of it left!


----------



## minnie_moo (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm still waiting for my little black box- apparently DHL deliver until 9pm, not sure if I can wait that long!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 4, 2010)

i got my goodies today! so awesome!

ripe peach is amazing - i was scared it'd be a bit orangey on me but it's not at all! it looks lovely! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the purple quad is amazing - great for a sexy purple smokey look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bubblegum lipstick wasn't as nice as i thought it would be... but after playing about with it i now really like it!
electric fushia gloss is stunning! so sparkly and pure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



purple rage gloss is also amazing and will be great for a night out

i am very happy!


----------



## Dani California (Mar 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i got my goodies today! so awesome!

ripe peach is amazing - i was scared it'd be a bit orangey on me but it's not at all! it looks lovely! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the purple quad is amazing - great for a sexy purple smokey look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bubblegum lipstick wasn't as nice as i thought it would be... but after playing about with it i now really like it!
electric fushia gloss is stunning! so sparkly and pure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



purple rage gloss is also amazing and will be great for a night out

i am very happy!_

 
I quite fancy the purple quad. I haven't got any purples, would it be good for beginner purples do you think?


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 4, 2010)

possibly, but its not 'true purple' its like pinky plummy purple quad


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Mar 4, 2010)

Can anyone confirm if Riveting is out? I'm guessing by what Sojourner said, it's not quite yet...

I'm interested in a CP for studded n/p and possibly Riveting l/s, I just can't decide how it will look on me!


----------



## Dani California (Mar 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_possibly, but its not 'true purple' its like pinky plummy purple quad_

 
Oooh I think I will have to have a looky at it at the weekend. Sounds pretty.
Thank you.


----------



## Princesa Livia (Mar 4, 2010)

I just got back from my trip to MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm really surprised I didn't really fancy much from all the collections that were out today! Money saved I guess.

I only got *Rhapsody in Two* and *Two Virtues* blushes. They're both so pretty! I just love shimmery cheeks. I also specifically asked for the *RIT* with the most pink and *TV* with the most purple lol. Good thing I was at Harrods so the MA was nice and amused with it, whereas if I went to Selfidges the MA would probably have given me the cold shoulder. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I expected to get *Naked* lip pencil, but when I swatched it on my lips it just looked so pale/cool toned on me that it just looked wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jealous of the girls that could rock that one!

I also checked out the cremesheen glosses, I thought *Loud and Lovely *was really pretty. They're permanent though and pricey, and I have many lipglosses anyway so I didn't have the impulse to buy it there and then!

From* Spring colour forecast*, I expected to get *Hot Hot Hot *eyeshadow, but when I swatched it, although it was pretty, it dawned on me that I already had too many eyeshadows and since its quite a loud colour, I probably wouldn't be able to wear it much! The rest of the eyeshadows looked meh and boring to me. 

*The quads *were both pretty, but I already had similar colours to the neutral one (except for *Creole Beauty* that was pretty!) and I had some difficulty swatching the highlight colour for the purple one! Like it wouldn't even transfer to my finger. So odd :S And I don't like the new quad packaging! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish MAC would return to the old one. I think I feel that way coz the OCD part of me doesn't want the change, and that I think it might be quite difficult to depot the eyeshadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For lipsticks, I liked *Bubblegum*. A wearable lavender-pink IMO. I wanted to get it, but I didn't bring my B2M stuff so I didn't take it. Maybe next time. I didn't check out any of the lipglosses... I'm on a lipgloss ban now I guess!

I didn't check out the *blush ombres* since I thought they were way expensive, and I already have enough cheek stuff! I just bought all the cremeblends from Lillyland last month too, and I really wanted the 2 MBs I got. So blush ombres were skipped. =)

So those are my 2 pennies about the new stuff out today! Hope that was helpful to anyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I felt quite sad about not seeing the new Viva Glams though. I really expected to see them! I really wanted to get my hands on* Viva Glam Gaga*. Haai. I guess money saved for this month


----------



## Dani California (Mar 4, 2010)

Did we get those mineralise blushes collection? those new ones? I haven't seen them on the website.


----------



## Princesa Livia (Mar 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani California* 

 
_Did we get those mineralise blushes collection? those new ones? I haven't seen them on the website._

 
I think they are on the website. Too Fabulous collection.


----------



## dirtyprincess (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh my i could spend sooo much money on MAC !!!
I ended up getting.....
Colour 4 quad
Ripe peach blush ombre
Azalea blossom blush ombre
Culture clash l/g
Electric fuschia l/g
Pinkaura perfume 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im wondering if i should pick up victorian lipstick,perky eyeshadow and straw harvest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what do you guys think ?

Should i get them or save my money for the Liberty collection ?


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 4, 2010)

Victorian l/s is pretty nice, I've not seen anything similar in the perm line that has the same pink/coral colour with the gold pearl finish. Given you did get any lipsticks from the collection it might be worth having! Plus there are only 3 lipsticks coming out with GMLOL, so SCF gives you a better selection.

I'd pass on Perky for sure, it looks like a pretty boring colour, you could easily get a relatively good dupe from the perm line. I got Straw Harvest because I love golds. I'd previously bought Gorgeous Gold which turned out more yellow gold than orange gold, although it goes quite well with other yellows and greens it wasn't what I had really been looking for. Straw Harvest though is super similar to other previously released shades such as Evening Aura from Neo Scifi, so there is no saying it won't pop up again under another name!

Basically if you are trying to save money, since you already got a great quad of neutrals just get the lipstick, in my opinion atleast.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani California* 

 
_I quite fancy the purple quad. I haven't got any purples, would it be good for beginner purples do you think?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes i think it would be great for a begginer in purples. great textures to the shadows and also different finishes - you have a matte, velux, velux pearl... all very nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as i said - the only colour that hasn't wowed me was the peachy highlight shade. but gleam looks fab with it. i'm wearing it today!


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 5, 2010)

Azalea Blossom needs to hurry up & sell out before I buy it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm wearing my new Lucky Green eyeshadow today with Humid. It is the best eyeshadow ever. Makes my green eyes look purdy.


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 5, 2010)

hehe azalea blossom isn't that nice....


----------



## seabird (Mar 5, 2010)

i'm in 2 minds whether to get ripe peach or not! i really don't have a lot of money this month, and it is realllly expensive for a blush but peach is just my hg shade of blush and... it may also be sold out by the time i get there tomorrow? i'm taking one set of b2m, i can only find 9 b2ms in my drawer..


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 5, 2010)

I think you should get Ripe Peach, you will probably regret it if you don't. I'm saying this as someone who didn't buy it..It may be expensive, but if you look at it, how many times can you use a regular blush before it is empty (way more than 39 (19.50x2)) that means each use is less the 50p, and this is way bigger. Houses are expensive, but they are an investment.

Sorry to be an enabler, but if you love peach..this couldn't be more perfect for you. Although it may not be option, it has sold out pretty fast. I don't think there are many other things that deserve HG status from this col. so just skip those.









 Boo me.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_hehe azalea blossom isn't that nice...._

 
Yay! we can rebel together


----------



## GoldenFairy (Mar 5, 2010)

Does anyone have any idea which collection we will be getting in May? I thought we were getting Art Supplies but apparently we are getting that in April...Surely we can't be getting To the Beach in May....!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldenFairy* 

 
_Does anyone have any idea which collection we will be getting in May? I thought we were getting Art Supplies but apparently we are getting that in April...Surely we can't be getting To the Beach in May....!_

 
it'd be good if we did! i like keeping up with the people in the states! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i don't feel left out!


----------



## cky (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Princesa Livia* 

 
_I just got back from my trip to MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm really surprised I didn't really fancy much from all the collections that were out today! Money saved I guess.

I only got *Rhapsody in Two* and *Two Virtues* blushes. They're both so pretty! I just love shimmery cheeks. I also specifically asked for the *RIT* with the most pink and *TV* with the most purple lol. Good thing I was at Harrods so the MA was nice and amused with it, whereas if I went to Selfidges the MA would probably have given me the cold shoulder. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I expected to get *Naked* lip pencil, but when I swatched it on my lips it just looked so pale/cool toned on me that it just looked wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jealous of the girls that could rock that one!

I also checked out the cremesheen glosses, I thought *Loud and Lovely *was really pretty. They're permanent though and pricey, and I have many lipglosses anyway so I didn't have the impulse to buy it there and then!

From* Spring colour forecast*, I expected to get *Hot Hot Hot *eyeshadow, but when I swatched it, although it was pretty, it dawned on me that I already had too many eyeshadows and since its quite a loud colour, I probably wouldn't be able to wear it much! The rest of the eyeshadows looked meh and boring to me. 

*The quads *were both pretty, but I already had similar colours to the neutral one (except for *Creole Beauty* that was pretty!) and I had some difficulty swatching the highlight colour for the purple one! Like it wouldn't even transfer to my finger. So odd :S And I don't like the new quad packaging! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish MAC would return to the old one. I think I feel that way coz the OCD part of me doesn't want the change, and that I think it might be quite difficult to depot the eyeshadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For lipsticks, I liked *Bubblegum*. A wearable lavender-pink IMO. I wanted to get it, but I didn't bring my B2M stuff so I didn't take it. Maybe next time. I didn't check out any of the lipglosses... I'm on a lipgloss ban now I guess!

I didn't check out the *blush ombres* since I thought they were way expensive, and I already have enough cheek stuff! I just bought all the cremeblends from Lillyland last month too, and I really wanted the 2 MBs I got. So blush ombres were skipped. =)

So those are my 2 pennies about the new stuff out today! Hope that was helpful to anyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I felt quite sad about not seeing the new Viva Glams though. I really expected to see them! I really wanted to get my hands on* Viva Glam Gaga*. Haai. I guess money saved for this month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Is Two Virtues similar to Love Rock / azalea blossom? They look really similar to me :S


----------



## cky (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldenFairy* 

 
_Does anyone have any idea which collection we will be getting in May? I thought we were getting Art Supplies but apparently we are getting that in April...Surely we can't be getting To the Beach in May....!_

 
May be the Pret-a-Papier Collection? Can't wait for To the Beach to launch <3


----------



## inconspicuous (Mar 7, 2010)

So excited for this collection!  I ordered on Thursday and paid for next day delivery - but then nobody was home to accept it on Friday, so I failed hard.  Luckily I've got the day off work tomorrow so I'll be in when it's re-delivered.

sooo, the things I Got!

Azalea Blossom blush ombre
laugh-a-lot lipstick
fresh salmon lipstick
in synch lip liner
galore pink nail lacquer
malibu peach nail lacquer
abalone nail lacquer
two virtues mineralize blush duo
rhapsody in two mineralize blush duo

And I *think* that's it.

I skipped the shadows this time around, even though I wanted a few.  The pro line had sold out of Ripe Peach when i called, but on the off chance, I called my local MAC counter and they had it so she put it aside for me on Friday.  Went to pick it up yesterday and they'd all sold out.  The MA I saw yesterday was suuuuper nice, I think she was new because I hadn't seen her before.  I loved her, and we were chatting for a bit about this and that.  <3

While I was there I B2M for two lippies.  Victorian was sold out and I am now KICKING myself for not just ordering it, agh.  I kept telling myself I didn't NEED it but when I saw it in person that all changed.  =[

And I was going to get Bubblegum, but I have a lavender lipstick and it makes me look corpselike, so I thought the lavender would be too much.  But now I think it's a lot more wearable than out-and-out lavender lippies, and I'm regretting not getting it.

Instead I B2M'd for Creme de la Femme (which is almost MLBB) and Chatterbox, which I loveee.

Now I'm just antsy waiting for my black box to come tomorrow.  The DHL courier in my area seems to only work the first half of the day, which annoys me.  They're supposed to deliver until 9 but on Friday when I called to arrange redeliver it wasn't even 5pm yet and he said he was done for the day and the earliest would be Monday morning.  So it's my day off but I'm gonna have to get up early to make sure I don't miss him.

It'll be worth it though.

Incidentally, anybody who is wavering on Ripe Peach - of you can, GET IT.  Even if you do decide you hate it, there's such a high demand that you'll be able to re-sell it easily.


----------



## lovesongx (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldenFairy* 

 
_Does anyone have any idea which collection we will be getting in May? I thought we were getting Art Supplies but apparently we are getting that in April...Surely we can't be getting To the Beach in May....!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_it'd be good if we did! i like keeping up with the people in the states! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i don't feel left out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It says on the To The Beach collection info page here that it's May for international, fingers crossed!


----------



## lovesongx (Mar 7, 2010)

Seeing loads of gorgeous swatches of Ripe Peach now and really wish I'd got it. Can't afford it though! Maybe someone will want to sell me one on the 9th of April (my next pay day!)?


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 8, 2010)

perhaps mac will re stock ripe peach on the site for you? call them and ask perhaps. the problem witih people selling them on is that lots of people now seem to be selling it for twice it's price to make a profit


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_perhaps mac will re stock ripe peach on the site for you? call them and ask perhaps._

 
Huh, they do that? :S How is that possible if it is sold out?


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Huh, they do that? :S How is that possible if it is sold out? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
they've re-stocked items before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so it's worth giving them a call right!


----------



## lovesongx (Mar 9, 2010)

Anyone else get the SFC 2 email today? Why is MAC so slow? Half of the lipsticks and the blush have sold out already so what's the point?


----------



## Sojourner (Mar 9, 2010)

^ ain't that the truth...MAC really need to get their UK house in order, it really agitates me like no other when I see their blasted out of date emails in my inbox...I guess I should unsubscribe really


----------



## lovesongx (Mar 12, 2010)

Free UK delivery until midnight Sunday 14th March - SHIPMARCH


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 12, 2010)

So LoL next... Debating whether to get Petals & Peacocks l/s as I just got Show Orchid (which i'm not entirely convinced on). also sad, that Blooming lovely l/s looked like Lavender Whip on 1st swatches, now I know it looks nothing like it = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love LW & was hoping to get a dupe back-up in a pretty tube


----------



## lovesongx (Mar 12, 2010)

My LOL definite list:
Lipstick in Petals & Peacocks and Ever Hip
Lipglass in Perennial High Style
Eyeshadow in Birds & Berries

My LOL maybe list:
Lipstick in Blooming Lovely
Eyeshadow in Dames Desire (unless I find a No7 eyeshadow in Lilac Sky before it comes out, I have a £5 No7 voucher and just want a light purple eyeshadow!)

I have No7's Totally Teal polish, I think that's a good enough dupe of Blue India for me, I know they're not exactly the same but it'll do since I know MAC's formulations are usually crap.


----------



## ilexica (Mar 13, 2010)

I am planning to get:

Ever Hip & Petals and Peacocks Lipsticks
Prim and Proper blush
Shell Pearl BP x 2 (one for me, one for mum!).
And a bag if I can lay my mitts on one.


----------



## Patricia (Mar 13, 2010)

so will the new Viva Glams get released the first thursday of april with the rest of collections or will they get an end of march release or something? anyone knows?


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 

 
_so will the new Viva Glams get released the first thursday of april with the rest of collections or will they get an end of march release or something? anyone knows?_

 
it sould be out tommorow according to mac customer service!


----------



## faithbyreaper (Mar 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_it sould be out tommorow according to mac customer service! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Yay, thank you! I'll be up early to hit my nearest MAC stand tomorrow before work.


----------



## Patricia (Mar 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_it sould be out tommorow according to mac customer service! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
thanks a lot! used to be a hardcore mac fan some years ago but lately just been very out of the loop and never know when things are coming out!


----------



## lovesongx (Mar 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_So LoL next... Debating whether to get Petals & Peacocks l/s as I just got Show Orchid (which i'm not entirely convinced on). also sad, that Blooming lovely l/s looked like Lavender Whip on 1st swatches, now I know it looks nothing like it = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love LW & was hoping to get a dupe back-up in a pretty tube_

 
I have Girl About Town which also looks similar to P&P l/s. I might just skip P&P and order Snob instead since it's on my wishlist (but I want the LOL packaging!).


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_it sould be out tommorow according to mac customer service! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I'm really hoping it will appear online soon as I've been putting off ordering other stuff until I can get Cyndi too.

MAC never seem to have everything I want in stock at the same time to order so now that MV3 is finally back online, I want to snap up a couple of bottles with the new VG.


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovesongx* 

 
_I have Girl About Town which also looks similar to P&P l/s. I might just skip P&P and order Snob instead since it's on my wishlist (but I want the LOL packaging!)._

 
I've decided i'm getting P&P. Somebody said it is a lot more wearable than Show Orchid.. I find that on me, its a bit harsh & neon. petals looks like it will be brighter and more flattering. And if it doesn't suit me I can always swap it (my new motto & excuse)

And I'm getting 2 Blooming Lovely's, now seeing more swatches it does look similar to lavender whip.
Still undecided on Shell Pearl, I have over 10 MSf that hardly get used. I never have time to highlight, lol. But I loooove the packaging.

The Medium bag looks hot!


----------



## ShezLovesMAC (Mar 15, 2010)

For those who may not know the Viva Glam Gaga and Cyndi are Available to  buy on the MAC UK website. Just type in Gaga and/or Cyndi in the search bar or click the link on the front page. Will be getting Gaga now


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 15, 2010)

just bought gaga and cyndi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 exciting!


----------



## GoldenFairy (Mar 15, 2010)

All, Riveting is also now available in Selfridges if anyone is interested. I popped by this lunchtime and picked up True Babe. They also seem to still have a LOT of SCF left (but no ripe peach if you are after that).


----------



## edenamy101 (Mar 15, 2010)

What date does give me liberity if London come out??? Xx


----------



## GoldenFairy (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *edenamy101* 

 
_What date does give me liberity if London come out??? Xx
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It should be the first Thursday in April (or maybe because of the Easter holidays the Thursday after) I would check on both dates to be safe....


----------



## Sojourner (Mar 16, 2010)

Anyone know if Gaga/Cyndi are at the counters yet or is it only the site that has them right now?


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sojourner* 

 
_Anyone know if Gaga/Cyndi are at the counters yet or is it only the site that has them right now?_

 
yes they are at counters. i know a few girls from here have got them


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 17, 2010)

If anyone else is on MUA, have you noticed the amount of Viva Glam Gaga's being listed for swap. There's like 5 new ones listed a day! I wonder why people are not loving it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hmmm. I, personally am in no rush to buy it. I have so many pale pink lipsticks. 

I'm rocking my St. Germain today & loving it!


----------



## lovesongx (Mar 17, 2010)

Just found this in Grazia UK (today's issue), maybe we are getting LOL next week!


----------



## ilexica (Mar 17, 2010)

I bloody hope not, I'll have no money!


----------



## nazia (Mar 17, 2010)

Will we be able to B2M for the LoL lipsticks? I've got my eye on Ever Hip


----------



## martiryb (Mar 17, 2010)

What date does Art Supplies come out in UK?


----------



## GoldenFairy (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovesongx* 

 
_Just found this in Grazia UK (today's issue), maybe we are getting LOL next week!




_

 
It should be released on 1 April according to MAC Covent Garden. I think that Grazia issues run a week in advance so "out next week" actually means out in two weeks if you know what I mean!


----------



## anita22 (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nazia* 

 
_Will we be able to B2M for the LoL lipsticks? I've got my eye on Ever Hip_

 
I'm also planning to B2M for Ever Hip. I've never had any trouble B2M'ing for LE lipsticks in the past. I think the most recent one I got via B2M was A Rose Romance.


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Mar 17, 2010)

I seem to think you can't B2M for LE lipsticks in special packaging. So, I'm not sure you'd be able to for the Liberty of London lippies. I hope I'm wrong though, it might be a way for me to get Ever Hip too despite doing project 10 pan, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldenFairy* 

 
_It should be released on 1 April according to MAC Covent Garden. I think that Grazia issues run a week in advance so "out next week" actually means out in two weeks if you know what I mean!_

 
yes i agree with this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i have had no issues b2m'ing lippies in special packaging before


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 18, 2010)

I think LoL is going to be my last big splurge, just because I love the packaging. I'm really feeling overwhelmed by all the stuff that MAC keeps bringing out & for me its becoming silly. I haven't had a chance to use the stuff I bought from the last collection, before I'm already writing out a list for the next one.

I tried my SCF e/s's & electric Fuschia l/g once when I first got my black box, and haven't had a chance to revisit them since. Hell, I've only swatched my By Candlelight MSF & thats just plain WRONG. I just have so much stuff now that I don't need to keep buying all the new LE colours because chances are I have something very similar. My stash is probably a hell of a lot smaller than most on here, but for me its more than I will ever have time to use.

Its just become a habit for me, to look at the new collections, decide what i think is pretty, then buy it. But I cant walk into Boots & buy every lipstick I think is nice, because it would be ridiculous (not to mention the amount of identical ones I'd end up with). I need to start being more savvy with my purchases and save some money and my sanity.

I've only been collection for 13months and already feel as though i've saturated myself. Some serious stash shopping needs to commence.


----------



## PixiLaura (Mar 18, 2010)

I think I'm going to miss out LOL as the colours don't look like ones I would wear, I got rosy outlook e/s, buddy up blush and boy bait l/g from spring colour forecast and too abulous, wish I'd picked up nanogold e/s as well as its so gorgeous but there's still time...
i have enough b2m for 2 lipsticks, ideas ladies?


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 18, 2010)

^^ My favourite l/s atm is Creme Cup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And shy Girl...Cremesheen


----------



## GoldenFairy (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_I think LoL is going to be my last big splurge, just because I love the packaging. I'm really feeling overwhelmed by all the stuff that MAC keeps bringing out & for me its becoming silly. I haven't had a chance to use the stuff I bought from the last collection, before I'm already writing out a list for the next one.

I tried my SCF e/s's & electric Fuschia l/g once when I first got my black box, and haven't had a chance to revisit them since. Hell, I've only swatched my By Candlelight MSF & thats just plain WRONG. I just have so much stuff now that I don't need to keep buying all the new LE colours because chances are I have something very similar. My stash is probably a hell of a lot smaller than most on here, but for me its more than I will ever have time to use.

Its just become a habit for me, to look at the new collections, decide what i think is pretty, then buy it. But I cant walk into Boots & buy every lipstick I think is nice, because it would be ridiculous (not to mention the amount of identical ones I'd end up with). I need to start being more savvy with my purchases and save some money and my sanity.

I've only been collection for 13months and already feel as though i've saturated myself. Some serious stash shopping needs to commence.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I totally agree with you. Kirsty you are very wise!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 18, 2010)

yep Kirsty speaks lots of truths! i have been collection for about 4 years plus so you can imagine how much i have now. but over the past 2 years or so i've been going insane for all the LE stuff which is quite silly. i will still be buying each month, just making sure i don't have any dupes.... seriously i have over 50 glosses and i swear about 40 are pinks!


----------



## anita22 (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wannabe Junkie* 

 
_I seem to think you can't B2M for LE lipsticks in special packaging. So, I'm not sure you'd be able to for the Liberty of London lippies. I hope I'm wrong though, it might be a way for me to get Ever Hip too despite doing project 10 pan, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!_

 
You're in Oxford too - we share a counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They have definitely done B2M on LE lippies for me there. Ever Hip, here we come!!


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 19, 2010)

Yay for b2m I've been carrying round my set of empties in a zip lock bag in my handbag for about a month. You never know when the mood might strike


----------



## nazia (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh my goodness, I just saw pics of some of the Art Supplies over on Temptalia...this collection is going to bankrupt me! I'm already planning on backups of some of the items!

This collection is right up my street. But I really, seriously have to slow down after this. MAC just isn't as affordable as before unfortunately and I only have one face to put makeup on at the end of the day!


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 24, 2010)

I can skip art supplies, yay!


----------



## dirtyprincess (Mar 24, 2010)

Same here,nothing interests me from art supplies !


----------



## shmooby (Mar 24, 2010)

does anyone know if pret-a-papier and to the beach come out in the UK at the same time? I heard this may be the case. If it is I'm screwed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe I'll just go without food for a week or something


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 25, 2010)

It looks like collections are coming along in pairs now days, so i'd say most probably yes.


----------



## faithbyreaper (Mar 29, 2010)

Probably a stupid question, but are we getting the Liberty of London make-up bags?


----------



## lovesongx (Mar 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faithbyreaper* 

 
_Probably a stupid question, but are we getting the Liberty of London make-up bags?_

 
I don't see why we shouldn't, so fingers crossed!

I'm disappointed the new collections haven't been put up today. I know it's still March but am I right in thinking they usually put stuff up a couple of days before it's on counter? I guess because the first Thursday of the month is actually the 1st of the month it's different this time?


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 30, 2010)

I hope they don't skip the 1st as the first Thursday and skip 'til the 8th. I don't know why I thought that, i just had a feeling?


----------



## nunu (Mar 30, 2010)

So many collections at once is beginning to put me off...i need to find an obsession that doesn't leave my broke every first thursday of the month


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 30, 2010)

Cool, gonna ring the Pro Store in Carnaby St tomorrow and check if LOL is out on Thursday.

I better get my list ready. I know I def want Ever Hip and that teal polish!


----------



## lovesongx (Mar 30, 2010)

I think I will cry if this doesn't go online tomorrow! Coming down with flu-ey symptoms so I probably won't make it to the counter (that's if it does come out thursday!)


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 31, 2010)

if it's not on teh website today then i shall call mac tommorow to see if i can buy it over the phone instead


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 31, 2010)

i thought it wasnt coming out til next week? do you know for sure its meant to be out today?


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 31, 2010)

The 1st Thursday of the month is tomorrow... I don't see why the rule would change now.


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Mar 31, 2010)

Its released on UK counters tomorrow - I've just rang my MAC counter to check. 

I'm gutted because I can't make it till the evening - will everything have sold out by then??


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 31, 2010)

The Pro store isn't answering their phone so I called mail order and a lady read out the email they'd just received. It's apparently gonna be online, in stores and available through mail order on TUESDAY 6th APRIL!!

I want it noooooooooooooooow!

I dunno what to believe, I'll call my beloved Pro Store again in the morning to check as mail order talk crap at times.


----------



## lovesongx (Mar 31, 2010)

That's so annoying! We were supposed to be getting this the same time as the US for once and we're still behind!!


----------



## GoldenFairy (Mar 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_The Pro store isn't answering their phone so I called mail order and a lady read out the email they'd just received. It's apparently gonna be online, in stores and available through mail order on TUESDAY 6th APRIL!!

I want it noooooooooooooooow!

I dunno what to believe, I'll call my beloved Pro Store again in the morning to check as mail order talk crap at times._

 
I've just been told the same thing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Guess we will just have to wait until after Easter! I hate being last especially because the collection is called Give me Liberty of* London*!


----------



## faithbyreaper (Mar 31, 2010)

If it was coming out tomorrow I'd be so freaking happy as I'm going to the MAC counter in the afternoon. Damn.


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 31, 2010)

I hope it is on the internet tomorrow but it sounds like we will be waiting until the 6th. I don't have time to call in at my local counter regardless but atleast I'm not working on the 6th, like I am tomorrow!

I'm really impatient though. I want my MAC and I want now please.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 31, 2010)

awww man
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm dissapointed! i wanted this collection sooner rather than later!


----------



## anita22 (Mar 31, 2010)

^Yes, this seriously disrupts my Good Friday shopping plans. Guess I will just have to be patient!

On the bright side though, I'm going to Monaco on April 12th (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), so maybe  now I can convince myself to wait and get it duty-free like a good little MAC addict.


----------



## dirtyprincess (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh no my MA told me it will definately be out tomorrow ! How confusing !


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 1, 2010)

well i shall still keep my fingers crossed for it coming out later today then


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 1, 2010)

Ooh the excitment. Will it, Wont it? :O


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 1, 2010)

It's out in Westfield and Carnaby St, so I assume all other stores too. Note to self: I'm never listening to mail order ever again. They don't half talk shit!!


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 1, 2010)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why is it not online?! I'm just gonna order online, since i'm guessing we can't b2m for the lippies. I don't like going in store with a big order cause I get distracted and forget stuff, or they forget what i've asked for.

Plus it helps to add everything you _want_ into your bag, than remove stuff as neccesary. I'd look weird if I went into the store with a notebook, pen & calculator


----------



## lovesongx (Apr 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why is it not online?! I'm just gonna order online, i'm guessing we can't b2m for the lippies. I don't like going in store with a big order cause I get distracted and forget stuff, or they forget what i've asked for._

 
I'm the same, I feel like an idiot going in with a big list even though I already know what I want!
I think last month stuff went online at about 2.45pm according to one of LMD84's posts so keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## theend (Apr 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why is it not online?! I'm just gonna order online, since i'm guessing we can't b2m for the lippies. I don't like going in store with a big order cause I get distracted and forget stuff, or they forget what i've asked for.

Plus it helps to add everything you want into your bag, than remove stuff as neccesary. I'd look weird if I went into the store with a notebook, pen & calculator 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Liberty of London and Art Supplies was out at the Nottingham store today, and I back to mac-ed for Ever Hip lipstick from the LOL collection


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 1, 2010)

Oh no, now I want to go. Did they have the make-up bags? Did you get anything else?

Arg, knowing i'm about 50 meters from the display is making me sad.


----------



## Lady Gray (Apr 1, 2010)

disappointed it's not online today


----------



## pianohno (Apr 1, 2010)

Can you order it over the phone today or not? I wish they'd just put it up on the website


----------



## Princesa Livia (Apr 1, 2010)

LOL out in Harrods as well, and I got my loot. Art Supplies is also out. And OMG. The GPS are £17.50 each. last year they were just £13!!


----------



## GoldenFairy (Apr 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_It's out in Westfield and Canaby St, so I assume all other stores too. Note to self: I'm never listening to mail order ever again. They don't half talk shit!!_

 

I saw it - I HATE it when MAC online are wrong!


----------



## GoldenFairy (Apr 1, 2010)

By the way I went to Westfield today (where I saw the GMLOL stuff on my travels). I picked up Blooming Lovely lipstick, Petals & Peacocks lipstick, Prim & Proper blush, Dirty gps, and Undercurrent pearlglide (all of which are gorgeous). They had no English Accents lipglasses delivered to that store or the violet pearlglides which I wanted. Apparently, they dont get much stock of anything anyway. I also had my credit card and £20 stolen from my pocket after I'd been to MAC there so was a bit peeved to say the least!!


----------



## Sojourner (Apr 1, 2010)

^ I'm so sorry to hear about the theft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I thought it wasn't out since it wasn't online, going to have to get to MAC somehow tomorrow, thankfully my list has shrunk after seeing the swatch thread for Art Supplies, I started off wanting everything and I've narrowed it down to a couple of GPS and a couple of pearlglides, they better not be sold out by tomorrow!!


----------



## NatalieMT (Apr 1, 2010)

My friend sent me a text to say GMLOL was out today and she'd picked up a few things, grr for me being at work. First thing I did when I got home though was check to see if it was online and alas it was not. No point me going to my local counter tomorrow though as they will have sold out of the popular items. 

I not going to go crazy over GMLOL or Art Supplies though, I just want a little bit because the packaging is so beautiful but that is it. Must be restrained!


----------



## GoldenFairy (Apr 1, 2010)

....and I just noticed that they forgot to put my pearlgilde in my bag. So I will be returning there tomorrow to pick it up (if they have any left) - grrrrrr!

I should have just gone to my regular Covent Garden counter where everything just runs smoother and they have more stock!


----------



## nazia (Apr 1, 2010)

This is all rather frustrating! I hope they don't sell out of the things I'm after by tomorrow. 

Can I ask you guys what the price of the Pearlglides are?


----------



## cherry24 (Apr 1, 2010)

did anyone who's been to counter in the UK see how much the lip stain markers are??


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Princesa Livia* 

 
_LOL out in Harrods as well, and I got my loot. Art Supplies is also out. And OMG. The GPS are £17.50 each. last year they were just £13!!_

 
what?! seriously?! if they are this expencive then mac can shove it. no way in hell are the GPS's worth £17.50!!


----------



## GoldenFairy (Apr 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nazia* 

 
_This is all rather frustrating! I hope they don't sell out of the things I'm after by tomorrow. 

Can I ask you guys what the price of the Pearlglides are?_

 

The pearlglides are £13


----------



## amy_forster (Apr 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Princesa Livia* 

 
_And OMG. The GPS are £17.50 each. last year they were just £13!!_

 
That's a bit odd. I went to Nottingham today, got my haul & I was sure they weren't £17.50! So I just checked my reciept & they were £13.50. There must have been a mistake or something, I'd give them a ring in the morning!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sojourner* 

 
_^ I'm so sorry to hear about the theft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I thought it wasn't out since it wasn't online, going to have to get to MAC somehow tomorrow, thankfully my list has shrunk after seeing the swatch thread for Art Supplies, I started off wanting everything and I've narrowed it down to a couple of GPS and a couple of pearlglides, they better not be sold out by tomorrow!!_

 
I know there is only 1 of the violet pearlglides left, I got the other 2 out the last packet! Its not often I get a backup of something & I just had to get one of that, its like that perfect cadburys purple!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nazia* 

 
_This is all rather frustrating! I hope they don't sell out of the things I'm after by tomorrow. 

Can I ask you guys what the price of the Pearlglides are?_

 
The pearlglides are £12.50.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cherry24* 

 
_did anyone who's been to counter in the UK see how much the lip stain markers are??_

 
The lipstain markers are £14.50. I got the bright pink (Stylesetter) and the orangey one (full of flare) and I think they're the two most summery ones!!!

I had to invest in a few bits from GMLOL, the packaging is just so cute I couldn't resist!


----------



## lovesongx (Apr 1, 2010)

I partly prefer buying online so I can watch what I'm spending, it's so easy to get carried away at counter, and partly because I'm lazy haha. I'm lucky to live near a freestanding store but I hardly ever go in!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 1, 2010)

phew! so GPS are £13.50... this is much better for me!


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Apr 1, 2010)

I've just dragged me entire family out in the car so I could get my GMLOL bits. Oh the shame! I got Ever hip, P&P and Shell Pearl. 

For those who will be buying at a Debenhams and have a Beauty Club card, make sure to split your purchases up to make use of the £5 off voucher. I forgot it was still on otherwise I could have taken £5 off my spends today.


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovesongx* 

 
_I partly prefer buying online so I can watch what I'm spending, it's so easy to get carried away at counter, and partly because I'm lazy haha. I'm lucky to live near a freestanding store but I hardly ever go in!_

 
We can wait together then, cause i'm not caving..I'm gonna stick it out 'til its online. If I go instore i'll spend £200 easily


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 2, 2010)

I think it's online on Tuesday.

@GoldenFairy - Sorry to hear you were robbed! I hope the thief was knocked over by a bendy bus! Karma baby!!

I need to go back and get Petals & Peacocks for my Mum. Why I didn't buy it yesterday when I got my stuff, I don't know!!

I was very good. I didn't buy any GPS or pearlglides. Just got my Liberty stuff and an e/s from Prep for Colour and left.


----------



## amy_forster (Apr 2, 2010)

I get the feeling its available online & by mail order on tuesday because the mail order line is shut! I'm guessing its shut seen as its bank holiday weekend :-(


----------



## nazia (Apr 2, 2010)

Got home a while ago from Central London, went to the Pro Store. They seemed to have plenty of stock left from what I could see. 

They also let me B2M for Ever Hip. Yay!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 3, 2010)

i thought that the mac office would be open today because it's a normal day - but sadly not. guess i will be waiting until tuesday for my goodies after all! boo!


----------



## martiryb (Apr 3, 2010)

What date does Prep For Colour come out in UK?


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martiryb* 

 
_What date does Prep For Colour come out in UK?_

 
It came out on Thursday instore.


----------



## martiryb (Apr 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_It came out on Thursday instore._

 
so LoL, Art Supplies and Prep For Colour came out together on Thursday?


----------



## nazia (Apr 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martiryb* 

 
_so LoL, Art Supplies and Prep For Colour came out together on Thursday?_

 
That's right.


----------



## GoldenFairy (Apr 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I think it's online on Tuesday.

@GoldenFairy - Sorry to hear you were robbed! I hope the thief was knocked over by a bendy bus! Karma baby!!

I need to go back and get Petals & Peacocks for my Mum. Why I didn't buy it yesterday when I got my stuff, I don't know!!

I was very good. I didn't buy any GPS or pearlglides. Just got my Liberty stuff and an e/s from Prep for Colour and left._

 

Thank you my sweet!!! I hope they get the bad karma they deserve - I mean they must have robbed a few old ladies in their time.

Oooh did you get Prep for Glamour e/s - that one is SO SO gorgeous.


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldenFairy* 

 
_Thank you my sweet!!! I hope they get the bad karma they deserve - I mean they must have robbed a few old ladies in their time.

Oooh did you get Prep for Glamour e/s - that one is SO SO gorgeous._

 
No, I bought Sorcery instead. I want to go back for Hey too.


----------



## angi (Apr 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martiryb* 

 
_so LoL, Art Supplies and Prep For Colour came out together on Thursday?_

 
I went and picked up my haul yesterday - they told me they'd had Art Supplies out for at least a week. Doesn't seem to have been a very smooth launch!


----------



## Princesa Livia (Apr 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amy_forster* 

 
_That's a bit odd. I went to Nottingham today, got my haul & I was sure they weren't £17.50! So I just checked my reciept & they were £13.50. There must have been a mistake or something, I'd give them a ring in the morning!_

 
Seriously?? I swear I saw £17.50 on the displayer, and the MAs were explaining that it had a different formulation *woteva* compared to the original to justify the price. But I'm relieved to hear I might be wrong though!


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Did they have the make-up bags?_

 
I was also wondering this - has anyone seen them instore? If so, are the prices similar to the bags in the permanent line? I think the medium sized one is the only thing I'll be getting.


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_I was also wondering this - has anyone seen them instore? If so, are the prices similar to the bags in the permanent line? I think the medium sized one is the only thing I'll be getting._

 
I didn't see them out on display. I think they have the scarves though, which the MUA warned my friend against even LOOKING at because they're so crap! They're not even real silk.


----------



## Sojourner (Apr 5, 2010)

^ Yeah I don't get that at all, they take the trouble to do a Liberty's collaboration, and Liberty's are obviously famed for their fabrics, they boast that the scarf is made in Italy, it ain't cheap and then they tell you it's made of viscose or something lol, what a miscalculation!


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 5, 2010)

does anyone know why the mac uk website has changed their picture of pigments back to the old style? it still saya 4.5 g what's with the wrong picture?


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 5, 2010)

^^ Prob a mistake, but they better rectify it quick, it's false advertising.


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 5, 2010)

i'm thinking of backing up blooming lovely when it comes online, this will be my first ever back up, i adore it


----------



## minnie_moo (Apr 6, 2010)

I was hoping the new collections would be online this morning so I could order before I went to work, but MAC obviously want to keep me waiting! The pearlglides are online though- I did a search & they came up, so an update is hopefully imminent


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 6, 2010)

yay!

EDIT: LoL things are search-able too!


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh wow lipstain markers are £14.50 each 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oooh my total is £106 with everything i'd _like_ added for a start. Not as bad as I was expecting.

We get the make-up bags. Small = £17.50 Medium = £24


----------



## lovesongx (Apr 6, 2010)

I've placed my order too... finally!!


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 6, 2010)

what did you get??

 ive not taken the plunge yet. Cant make my mind up on the bags. Plus i want to see it all together as a collection online.


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 6, 2010)

I can't find the greasesticks online or Prep for Colour. Gna ring mail order when I get a spare minute. I want to order a few more things and get Petals & Peacocks for my Mum.


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 6, 2010)

GPS Are there, you have to go on Eyes > Shadow > Greasepaint Sticks

Prep for colour is under the "Whats New" heading, but they are still putting everything into one collection, so as with LoL & Art Supplies, these are empty atm


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 6, 2010)

^^ Thanks!


----------



## lovesongx (Apr 6, 2010)

I ordered a lot, but I can afford it at the moment so I thought why not!
I'll probably regret it at the end of the month!
LOL: Lipglasses in English Accents, Frankly Fresh and Perennial High Style, lipsticks in Blooming Lovely, Ever Hip and Petals and Peacocks, eyeshadows in Birds and Berries and Bough Grey

Art Supplies: Lipstain in Style Setter and Runway Ripened, GPS in Slick Black, Greengrease and Below Ground, Pearlglide in Petrol Blue, Undercurrent and Designer Purple


----------



## amy_forster (Apr 6, 2010)

This is ridiculous. The systems at mail order are down. Not impressed. There were a few extra bits I wanted and I was going to order some pro bits but I'm thinking I might just make the trip to Nottingham instead.


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 6, 2010)

Just wondering, why do people mail order whats the difference between ordering online or phoning (I know that Amy is ordering pro stuff too, but quite a few people do it)?

Last big haul has finally been completed after much deliberation. I got:

Blooming Lovely
Petals & Peacocks
Ever Hip
English Accents
Perennial High Style
Shell Pearl b/p
Medium Make-up bag
Stylesetter lsm







 I wanted Birds & Berries too, but i'm not desperate for it atm, so I will just keep an eye out for it (or Strike a pose) on MUA. If it was meant to be, we will find eachother


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Just wondering, why do people mail order whats the difference between ordering online or phoning_

 
Pro card discount can only be used through mail order and instore.

Was told to call after 2:30pm - systems should hopefully be up and running again by then.


----------



## ShezLovesMAC (Apr 6, 2010)

£82 for the GMLOL Scarf. I'd be surprised if that sold out.


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 6, 2010)

Ahh, of course. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yum, Pro Card.


----------



## ShezLovesMAC (Apr 6, 2010)

Just tried on Blooming Lovely lippie, then put Hello Kitty Fast Friends lipglass on top, a very nice combo imo, and makes Blooming Lovely even more wearable for me.


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 6, 2010)

When I called around 5:45pm, the systems were 'working' but as I tried to place my order nothing was showing up when it was typed in, so that was a big fat fail.

Hopefully they'll be sorted in the morning or I'll have to brave the Pro store tomorrow evening and I really DON'T want to do that.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 7, 2010)

got my order in yesterday! exciting stuff! i got-

brids and berries shadow
dames desire shadow
blooming lovely lippie
undercurrent liner
green grease gps
shell pearl beauty powder

can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 7, 2010)

I ordered my last few bits earlier now that mail order's finally working.

Black Noir p/g
Petals & Peacocks l/s (for my Mum, I already have it)
Blooming Lovely l/s (dunno why the hell I ordered this, I have Lavender Whip!)
Just Add Colour l/g
Hey e/s
Full of Flare lipstain marker (to be worn under MAC See Sheer + other corals)
I wanted Brown Now e/s, but will track down Artifact paintpot instead.


----------



## faithbyreaper (Apr 7, 2010)

Ooh, now I'm really excited about taking a trip to my local MAC counter - this week, hopefully! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...I'll get writing my list now. Dum dee dooo.


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faithbyreaper* 

 
_Ooh, now I'm really excited about taking a trip to my local MAC counter - this week, hopefully! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...I'll get writing my list now. Dum dee dooo._

 
Don't leave it too late, don't want you to miss out!


----------



## amy_forster (Apr 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Don't leave it too late, don't want you to miss out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know what you mean, I know some things have sold out at Nottingham already!


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 7, 2010)

hehe i went a bit mental this time

i got 
undercurrent p/g
industrial p/g
designer purple p/g

blooming lovely
ever hip
petals and peacocks

shell pearl b/p
dames desire e/s

i already have strike a pose, and i swatched it on my hand before i left for mac last week, and its so close to birds and berries that i just couldnt justify getting it, i wanted it though!


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 7, 2010)

lou, can you let me know what u think of green grease, i may go and pick that and the blue pearlglide up

i just had a thought, the navy blue pearl glide plus blue flame mes, how sick would that be? it would be so glittery!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Apr 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShezLovesMAC* 

 
_





 £82 for the GMLOL Scarf. I'd be surprised if that sold out._

 
Yes, but it is a Liberty scarf - thats what theyre known for, their fabrics and prints.


----------



## lovesongx (Apr 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_Yes, but it is a Liberty scarf - thats what theyre known for, their fabrics and prints._

 
I'm sure I've read here on Specktra or on a blog that the quality isn't that great!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_lou, can you let me know what u think of green grease, i may go and pick that and the blue pearlglide up

i just had a thought, the navy blue pearl glide plus blue flame mes, how sick would that be? it would be so glittery!_

 
sure will hun! it will be arriving this morning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 me excited? nahhhhh....


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 8, 2010)

The delivery driver always comes before anybody starts work, then doesn't come back again 'til 12, it's torture.


----------



## minnie_moo (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm also waiting for my little black box! *stalks the DHL van*


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 8, 2010)

I've got a feeling my little black box wont be so little this time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA: My box is here!!! The LoL boxes are so pretty.


----------



## lovesongx (Apr 8, 2010)

Haha my DHL man is due too, is the fact that I know he'll be here at about 12.30 a sign I've ordered from MAC too many times? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: My order has arrived hooray! Waiting for my camera to charge now and then I'll be swatching til the cows come home!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 8, 2010)

love my goodies! the only thing i am disspaointed with is greengrease gps. this is because i thought it would have a touch more green in it. if i had known it was pretty much black when a green sheen i would have skipped it. because really it'll make no difference over the black gps i alreay have!


----------



## lovesongx (Apr 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_love my goodies! the only thing i am disspaointed with is greengrease gps. this is because i thought it would have a touch more green in it. if i had known it was pretty much black when a green sheen i would have skipped it. because really it'll make no difference over the black gps i alreay have!_

 

Same here, at least it can be used as a shadow/liner too


----------



## anita22 (Apr 8, 2010)

I finally made it into a MAC store today - and B2M'd for the very last Ever Hip lipstick (phew!). I was quite disappointed with Birds and Berries, which was the one item at the top of my wishlist - I hadn't quite appreciated it was so iridescent (sort of like Club - which looks awful on me) - so I passed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also picked up Frankly Fresh lipglass - I was surprised I actually really like this! It looks a bit blah in the tube, but it's a wonderful peachy nude with good pigmentation.


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 9, 2010)

I love the lipglasses, they are so creamy & opaque. It's nice to have something different besides a bunch of shimmer & not much colour pay-off. 

Also the lipstain markers taste really good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i swatched Stylesetter on my hand when I first opened my box yesterday & it's still there.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_I love the lipglasses, they are so creamy & opaque. It's nice to have something different besides a bunch of shimmer & not much colour pay-off. 

Also the lipstain markers taste really good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*i swatched Stylesetter on my hand when I first opened my box yesterday & it's still there*._

 
yep... i swatched mine at about 10am yesterday monring and i still have a pink line on my hand!! and yes i have washed my hands many times since i swatched it!


----------



## angi (Apr 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovesongx* 

 
_I'm sure I've read here on Specktra or on a blog that the quality isn't that great!_

 
Yeah, I've read that too. I think it's because it's a viscose blend (and obviously, the print is pretty vile) Just had a look on Liberty's website and they have some amazing print, silk scarfs for £85...... if I had that to spend on a scarf that is.

So how's everyone's haul working out? I've not used any of my GPS yet, but the pearlglides are pretty!


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm not sure I like Blooming Lovely on me, which is odd because I love Lavender Whip. (Although I didn't have any oter make-up on so will have to try again) On the other hand I love Ever Hip, which I was going to skip at first, so yay


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_I'm not sure I like Blooming Lovely on me, which is odd because I love Lavender Whip. (Although I didn't have any oter make-up on so will have to try again) On the other hand I love Ever Hip, which I was going to skip at first, so yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i've never had a colour like it before and although i think it looks ok with my skin tone, i still have no idea on what to wear on the rest of my face with it!


----------



## kelly2509t (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_I'm not sure I like Blooming Lovely on me, which is odd because I love Lavender Whip. (Although I didn't have any oter make-up on so will have to try again) On the other hand I love Ever Hip, which I was going to skip at first, so yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I loved the look of Blooming Lovely, but knew it wouldn't look good on my so skipped it. I agree with Ever Hip though it's beautiful!


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 10, 2010)

blooming lovely is the best! hehe

no seriously, i wore it with two virtues mineralize blush, and Azalea blossom ombre with a teal smokey eye. i've done this a couple times and it looked buff! I also topped it with lavender wind ligplass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hotness!! i love it

i wish i had lavender whip!


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Apr 10, 2010)

Same issue, what to do with my face.
I had fun with my birthday prezzies today, making combinations, Fez from NARS, below ground are nice together, and Dirty looks pretty nice with birds and berries


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 10, 2010)

I tried Blooming Lovely on again, with neutral eye make-up, and I now really like it. Petals & Peacocks rocks too. It's so much more flattering than Show Orchid which is too neon & harsh.

<pics gone>


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 11, 2010)

^very nice kirsty!


----------



## ilexica (Apr 11, 2010)

I went to have a look at Art Supplies a couple of days ago and ended up only picking up full of flare LSM. I liked the look of the liners, though. I'm going back tomorrow (forgot to see if they had Rose Maiden - d'oh) so I might succumb to one then! Any recommendations on stand out colours?

Kirsty, is that a new haircut? It looks gorgeous!


----------



## amy_forster (Apr 11, 2010)

The purple liner is gorgeous!


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 12, 2010)

Order's here..I like everything except the lipstain marker. What the devil was I thinking?!


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 12, 2010)

dude, that's ages, mind you, they dont deliver weekends unless you pay extra, if its not there tomorrow call them! doesnt it come with tracking? log onto your mac account and then u can see what's going on


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 12, 2010)

i'm lemming the blue pearlglide bad, i might have to go pick it up friday... hmm


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilexica* 

 
_Kirsty, is that a new haircut? It looks gorgeous!_

 
Yeeea I got the fringe cut cause it was sooo long, Thanks hun
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Order's here..I like everything except the lipstain marker. What the devil was I thinking?!_

 
How come you are not crazy on the LSM, I really like mine?


----------



## ilexica (Apr 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Yeeea I got the fringe cut cause it was sooo long, Thanks hun
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Cool! I'm thinking of getting one when I go for a cut this week. Then again fringes are usually something I love on other people but not on me!


  Quote:

  How come you are not crazy on the LSM, I really like mine?  
 
Agreed, the first time I tried it I didn't like it at all because I couldn't get good colour coverage. Then I tried it on freshly exfoliated lips with gloss on the top and now I love them - I bought two more this morning in fact (I now have full of flare, purposefully red and stylesetter) and I'd really recommend them. As a kind of coloured base for gloss, they're perfect.


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 12, 2010)

i used to have a fringe, and i have naturally curly hair, it was too much work, i had to style it every day, sometimes twice a day because it would start to curl, it drove me nuts.. i grew it out

if i had naturally straight hair, i would love a fringe again


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 13, 2010)

I just got my eyebrows back (i'm a serial overplucker), and i've missed them so much, when styled they really complete a look. So I wanted to be able to see them


----------



## ilexica (Apr 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_I just got my eyebrows back (i'm a serial overplucker), and i've missed them so much, when styled they really complete a look. So I wanted to be able to see them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I used to shave half of mine, back in the day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm naturally quite fair haired but when I used to dye it all black I could never get my eyebrows to match so I pretty much plucked them to nothing and penciled them in everyday. They looked OK actually when done, quite in keeping, but it was such a hassle and when you have pencilled brows you always have to do a full face of everything else so that it matches up, I find. But yours are looking very nice, you must be pleased to have them back!

Anyway, I tried stylesetter today - thank you everyone who raved about it, I love it and I would never have picked it up if it wasn't for this thread


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_How come you are not crazy on the LSM, I really like mine?_

 
It gives me clown lips and I just don't like the whole 'felt tip pen' thing about it. I can't even send it back since I've used it now *sighs*


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_It gives me clown lips and *I just don't like the whole 'felt tip pen' thing about it*. I can't even send it back since I've used it now *sighs*_

 
different strokes for different folks i guess! i like that it's like a jumbo marker! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i do worry that it could dry up quite quickly perhaps!


----------



## GoldenFairy (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm liking the LSM's! Reminds me of when I was 10 (I used to colour my lips with my felt tips to pretend to be grown up!)


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldenFairy* 

 
_I'm liking the LSM's! Reminds me of when I was 10 (I used to colour my lips with my felt tips to pretend to be grown up!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 awh. I really wanna buy A Classic LSM but £14.50 is so much, this time I can't blame it on being "curious". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Medium make-up bag has sold out now. Not suprising really, I got mine & i love it!


----------



## faithbyreaper (Apr 15, 2010)

Just in case someone wants Viva Glam GaGa... it's back in stock on the site. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I put my order in before today. Grrr. >:|


----------



## dirtyprincess (Apr 15, 2010)

Maybe im being dopey but do you guys have any idea what collections are going to be released in may ?
Im thinking that i might miss MAC in april as id quite like to order from sugarpill cosmetics......


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyprincess* 

 
_Maybe im being dopey but do you guys have any idea what collections are going to be released in may ?
Im thinking that i might miss MAC in april as id quite like to order from sugarpill cosmetics......_

 
may should be pret a papier


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyprincess* 

 
_Maybe im being dopey but do you guys have any idea what collections are going to be released in may ?
Im thinking that i might miss MAC in april as id quite like to order from sugarpill cosmetics......_

 
Ooh I've been eyeing up Sugarpill too, the pigments look lovely. The models look so gorgeous, i'm sold.

On another note, Limecrime make-up has just launched in Space NK. I think it's a bit of a strange pairing myself & not to mention the drama surrounding LC. The infamous l/s's are £14.


----------



## dirtyprincess (Apr 16, 2010)

Ive been looking at the limecrime on space nk but hmmm. Im not too sure whether i want to order without seeing them and yeah it seems a bit wierd to have them in space nk !
Do you know if theyre available in the nottingham space ? If so then i might make a trip at the end of the month....also if youre interested maybe we can joint order from sugarpill  to save on postage ?


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 16, 2010)

I've heard that the quality isn't that great in the LC lipsticks, theyre a bit thick. Definately one to swatch first, being more expensive than MAC. 

I can't really afford to place my sugarpill order yet (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), being that I want 2 of the palettes & 1 loose e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm broke from LoL & I'm going to Edinburgh with my friends in May & just had to fork over £200


----------



## dirtyprincess (Apr 16, 2010)

I want most of it too but i REALLY want the burning heart pallet like REALLY REALLY want it and i have paypal that i was saving for more MAC ...so do i just get it or do i get the 138 brush that ive also been wanting for ages now ?


----------



## dirtyprincess (Apr 16, 2010)

Enjoy your trip to edinburgh though x


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 16, 2010)

When I get pennies, I am going to buy the 2 palettes & Goldilux as this is $80 it qualifies for free shipping. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Now, when will that be, hmmmm. 

I'm not liking the look of pret a papier, the next collection i'm remotely interested in is To the Beach, but i'm not going to haul it. Prob's hipness & some kind of lip item (i'm obsessed), so pennies saved will go towards the above. 

On a different note the SP model has me lemming white blonde hair, even though I know it would look very, very bad on me. My skin is too warm.


----------



## ilexica (Apr 16, 2010)

White blonde hair is reaaally hard to pull off. I tried it but my skin is too pink/uneven and it didn't suit me (I had the same problem with magenta and red hair). That said 'regular' blonde looks fine - it's what I have now. You could always get a wig or something, or do some streaks to see if you like it? (Like Rogue!). That said if it's dyed black it would probably take you a while to get it blonde, it took me about 6-8 months going from black, but then my hair is quite long.


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 17, 2010)

Selling my LSM in the Europe sales forum along with a few other bits if anybody's interested.


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilexica* 

 
_White blonde hair is reaaally hard to pull off. I tried it but my skin is too pink/uneven and it didn't suit me (I had the same problem with magenta and red hair). That said 'regular' blonde looks fine - it's what I have now. You could always get a wig or something, or do some streaks to see if you like it? (Like Rogue!). That said if it's dyed black it would probably take you a while to get it blonde, it took me about 6-8 months going from black, but then my hair is quite long._

 
Wow, that's a long time, only to find out you don't like it. :-( If I have a night out where we dress up I'll definately try a wig, good idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've had my hair red a few times, but it really limits what make-up you can wear, not everything looks _right_. 

I tried to dye it blonde once before & it went orange. I just rocked it for a few days like "that's what I was going for" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have an edgy style so it kinda worked!


----------



## ilexica (Apr 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Wow, that's a long time, only to find out you don't like it. :-( If I have a night out where we dress up I'll definately try a wig, good idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I like it golden blonde, so that's fine, I just stick with that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Actually it took me 8 months to get it to this colour, but the time I had it platinum was a few years ago - I bleached out black then, too, took about 5 months. But the first time I did it myself so I fried my hair. In the end I was quite glad the platinum looked wrong because I just cut it and dyed it purple, and the dye made it look much healthier!

 Quote:

  I've had my hair red a few times, but it really limits what make-up you can wear, not everything looks _right_.  
 
It really does. I basically stuck to plums, greens, turquoises and golds. I missed purple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

  I tried to dye it blonde once before & it went orange. I just rocked it for a few days like "that's what I was going for" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have an edgy style so it kinda worked!  
 
Lol! Like the girl in Paramore! I love orange but I've never had the guts to try it (every time I mention it my OH says 'NO! DON'T DO IT!' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 20, 2010)

Anyone excited for Pret a Papier?


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Anyone excited for Pret a Papier?_

 
i'm excited for the new paint pot! and that is it!


----------



## ilexica (Apr 20, 2010)

I waaaant the blushes. Does anyone know when it's due out?


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 20, 2010)

4th May?


----------



## kelly2509t (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry if this has already been asked by what collections are going to be released in May, totally out of sync with MAC released at the moment


----------



## GoldenFairy (Apr 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelly2509t* 

 
_Sorry if this has already been asked by what collections are going to be released in May, totally out of sync with MAC released at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
As far as I know, it's just Pret a Papier hun.


----------



## kelly2509t (Apr 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldenFairy* 

 
_As far as I know, it's just Pret a Papier hun._

 
Fab thanks! My bank balance will be very happy


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 21, 2010)

it'll be good just having the one collection released...sometimes when we have two or three it is just way too much for me to keep up with... and my wallet of course!


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm happy its only PaP We can all have a breather.


----------



## dirtyprincess (Apr 21, 2010)

Im going to have a breather until In the groove...well at least i mean i will just get a few products of my permanent MAC list and from other companies !


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 21, 2010)

i might get instant chic, and the paint pot, but if i cant get to my mac the week it comes out, i wont be that bothered


----------



## Sojourner (Apr 22, 2010)

Well I went to my local MAC counter yesterday and they had a poster up for 'To the Beach' makeovers and the dates were 13th & 14th May, and the 13th is a Thursday, so I'm pretty sure that means that this collection is going to be out in May in the UK...

...thankfully I don't want much from this collection so it's all good to me!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sojourner* 

 
_Well I went to my local MAC counter yesterday and they had a poster up for 'To the Beach' makeovers and the dates were 13th & 14th May, and the 13th is a Thursday, so I'm pretty sure that means that this collection is going to be out in May in the UK...

...thankfully I don't want much from this collection so it's all good to me!_

 
yes it's a good job i don't want much from to the beach! because i'd have just got back from my holidays and i'll have most likely overspent there... so coming back and buying more mac could be a little much!


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 23, 2010)

I think I only really want Hipness blush. I will probs get some lip products too, well because i'm an addict (depending on swatches) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have Humid & Shimermoss & i'm too pale to pull off bronzers. 

Ooh & a 130 brush... oh no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Highlight powder looks so cute, but after the overspray, it's really not that special.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Apr 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yes it's a good job i don't want much from to the beach! because i'd have just got back from my holidays and i'll have most likely overspent there... so coming back and buying more mac could be a little much!_

 

What's on your US make-up shopping list for your holiday lou?

I think I might try a cream bronzer if the colours look nice I don't think they could have too much sparkle in them so or contouring they might be good, I'm contemplating the pink lip pencil also.
Gutted it's just a spray on the highlight power as it looks super pretty!


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 23, 2010)

OoooOOoooOOOooh CCO's


----------



## JustDivine (Apr 23, 2010)

Pret a Papier is out on May 13th according to the MA I spoke to at Selfridges. She said "that's what we've been told, but check back before the end of the month to be sure" indicating that it is poss subject to change.....

At Selfridges they still have Spring Colour Forecast and Riveting displayers out, along with GMLoL, and it seems as if there is still good amounts of stock left from these....(obvs not blush ombres and the like!)


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DollyGirl92* 

 
_What's on your US make-up shopping list for your holiday lou?

I think I might try a cream bronzer if the colours look nice I don't think they could have too much sparkle in them so or contouring they might be good, I'm contemplating the pink lip pencil also.
Gutted it's just a spray on the highlight power as it looks super pretty!_

 
i'll be scowering the cco's for pigments! ones in old style jars and also items from the make up artists cvollection last year that i missed out on. my mac budget is $300 so should be able to get plenty with that


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Apr 24, 2010)

Are you going to Florida? I am in July and I'm looking forward to shopping, last time I went I wasn't that into make up so I didn't take advantage! the Sephora in the florida mall is amazing!


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DollyGirl92* 

 
_Are you going to Florida? I am in July and I'm looking forward to shopping, last time I went I wasn't that into make up so I didn't take advantage! the Sephora in the florida mall is amazing!_

 
Ooh I totally second that, I got lost in there for like an hour. The cco's at the outlet malls at either end of Int'l drive are awesome! I wanna go back for those alone


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DollyGirl92* 

 
_Are you going to Florida? I am in July and I'm looking forward to shopping, last time I went I wasn't that into make up so I didn't take advantage! the Sephora in the florida mall is amazing!_

 
yep Florida it is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the Florida mall in general is awesome! m&m world anyone?!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Ooh I totally second that, I got lost in there for like an hour. The cco's at the outlet malls at either end of Int'l drive are awesome! I wanna go back for those alone_

 
tell me about it! where we are staying - Floridays resort- it is very near one of the outlets. and because they don't shut until late i said to nick that we can pop over every other evening to spot for goodies!


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 26, 2010)

When I went in sept last year, We stayed 1/2 way along (about stop 17 on the green i-ride trolley thing) opposite the weird upside down building :l so I would just stay on the trolley when we came back from wherever. The lady that worked at the CCO made the error of telling me she had a load of unpacked boxes in the back. I would go back every other day to see what she had discovered. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think in the end I got Blondes Gold & Helium p/g's, Fix+ Rose, Mystery k/p, Utterly Frivilous l/s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thats all I can remember. Its also where I first saw Snowscene l/g which I kick myself for not buying.

That was the first time i've ever been, and was the best holiday i've ever been on. I loved Discovery Cove, I hope you go..it was magical! I hitched a swim from dolphin & a sting ray sucked my leg. Here's a pic of me & my mum fooling about there..look how gorgeous it is (only my legs could be that white in Florida 90 degree heat)


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 26, 2010)

hey my legs are just as white as yours! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 however i must admit i have been using the st tropez every day lotion to give myself a slight tan before we go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sadly we don't have time for discovery cove 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plus it is a bit more expencive than we can afford! however we tend to go to Florida every other year so next time we go we will certaintly be going! it does indeed look amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




blondes gold pigment was an awesome find for you! i love that piggie so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i won't admit what i bought last time we were there... but i spent about £400 on mac... which is why this time i have budgeted $300 for mac. not too insane but still enough for me to get plenty with. must save other money for clothing and spehora stuff! and of course silly things from the disney parks. i like to have a pin from each park we visit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




last time we went wer were at the wyndham which i think was stop 16 - very close to the upsdie down house! so we were very close to where you stayed!


----------



## dirtyprincess (Apr 29, 2010)

Ladies i need your advice...should i buy the 138 brush ? Is it worth it at all ?


----------



## lovesongx (Apr 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyprincess* 

 
_Ladies i need your advice...should i buy the 138 brush ? Is it worth it at all ?_

 
I know Tanya Burr (pixi2woo) uses a 138 for contouring with Harmony blush, she always looks lovely: YouTube - Everyday Makeup Tutorial: 3

Does anyone have an idea of when Pret a Papier and To The Beach will be going up on the UK site next week, just because monday is a bank holiday and I'm thinking they won't put it up on a bank holiday!


----------



## Princesa Livia (May 1, 2010)

Hi UK girls, I just called MAC Soho and they told me the Pret-a-papier collection will be available this Thursday. Just an fyi. I don't know when it will be online though


----------



## ilexica (May 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Princesa Livia* 

 
_Hi UK girls, I just called MAC Soho and they told me the Pret-a-papier collection will be available this Thursday. Just an fyi. I don't know when it will be online though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was told the same by the Birmingham store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yay, excited! I only want a couple of things but I *really* want them...


----------



## kelly2509t (May 1, 2010)

I didn't think To The Beach was being released this month? Though it was being released in June


----------



## lovesongx (May 2, 2010)

It's May for Europe and since we always get releases the first Thursday of the month I think it's out this week. Some people have said their counters are booking TTB makeovers.


----------



## Anitacska (May 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Princesa Livia* 

 
_Hi UK girls, I just called MAC Soho and they told me the Pret-a-papier collection will be available this Thursday. Just an fyi. I don't know when it will be online though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What about To The Beach? I would have thought they'd come out on the same day, ie first Thursday of the month.


----------



## Kirsty (May 2, 2010)

I think they are rumoured to come the same day. Most girls in the TTB thread are thinking Europe will get it 1st


----------



## Princesa Livia (May 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_What about To The Beach? I would have thought they'd come out on the same day, ie first Thursday of the month._

 
I forgot to ask. I guess I'll find out when I head to the Pro store on Thursday!


----------



## Anitacska (May 3, 2010)

I keep checking the Mac website, but so far nothing, maybe they're not updating it on a Bank Holiday. I'll check it first thing tomorrow again. Not that I'm obsessed!


----------



## kelly2509t (May 3, 2010)

I so wish TTB was released in June. I was hoping May would be kind to my bank balance....not anymore!

What is everyone thinking of getting from Pret-a-Papier and TTB?

My list so far is:
*Pret-a-Papier*
- NC15/NW20 Chromographic Pencil
- Instant Chic Blush (Maybe?)
- Tissue Weight Eyeshadow
*TTB*
- Hipness Blush
- Golden Bronzer
- In The Buff Nail Lacquer (Maybe?)


----------



## Anitacska (May 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelly2509t* 

 
_What is everyone thinking of getting from Pret-a-Papier and TTB?_

 
I definitely want Hipness blush and Instant Chic blush, plus the Seahorse powder (x2), and possibly a few lipsticks and lipglosses, but need to see them in person. Don't think I'll want any of the eyeshadows, but will see. (I'll probably end up with more than what I just listed, I always do.)


----------



## Sojourner (May 3, 2010)

*Pret-a-Papier*
Chromographic NW25/30 pencil - maybe, staying power is apparently not so good
Gazette Grey - maybe again since anything grey usually looks bad on olive me
Memorabilia - maybe if it's proven that it's not similar to Poison Pen e/s

*To the Beach*
Float On By kohl, if it isn't too blue (already have too many blue e/l) as the swatches so far show

I'm secretly hoping all of the above are really meh when I swatch so that I can easily pass and do a MAC snooze for this month.


----------



## cky (May 3, 2010)

I'm messing at MAC today and saw them preparing testers for Pret-a-Papier and To the Beach! The lovely MUA let me have a sneaky peak. I'm in a hurry so I've just check out some of them and I've actually bought beachbound, lazyday,hipness and the seahourse highlighter. I love love love Lazyday! Planning to get more maybe later this month if I can afford it; )


----------



## dirtyprincess (May 3, 2010)

Im planning on getting just the coral crepe paintpot although i might have enough to b2m for a lipstick........


----------



## Princesa Livia (May 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cky* 

 
_I'm messing at MAC today and saw them preparing testers for Pret-a-Papier and To the Beach! The lovely MUA let me have a sneaky peak. I'm in a hurry so I've just check out some of them and I've actually bought beachbound, lazyday,hipness and the seahourse highlighter. I love love love Lazyday! Planning to get more maybe later this month if I can afford it; )_

 
Ooh which counter did you go to??


----------



## cky (May 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Princesa Livia* 

 
_Ooh which counter did you go to?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The one in Metro Centre(Newcastle), they always put out new collections a bit earlier; )


----------



## Princesa Livia (May 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cky* 

 
_The one in Metro Centre(Newcastle), they always put out new collections a bit earlier; )_

 
AH lucky you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My list:

Pret:
Coral Crepe paint pot
Instant Chic blush
Tissue Weight eyeshadow

TTB:
the pink lip pencil
Lazy Day lipstick
Get Away Bronze (maybe, we'll see when I swatch this)
Sand and Sun and Firecracker eyeshadows (maybe again)

I already have Thrills, Hipness, Refined Golden and Humid. They are beautiful


----------



## Anitacska (May 4, 2010)

I've just called Mac Customer Services and according to them, To The Beach is only coming out on the 27th! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I'm confused! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She said Superglasses are launched this Thursday, then Chromagraphic pencils and nudes next week, and To The Beach on the 27th. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not even sure where that leaves Pret-a-Papier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just don't understand how some stores already have the testers, but the collection isn't coming out for another 3 weeks??? I hope she was wrong.


----------



## Kirsty (May 4, 2010)

There have been a few occasions where they are wrong, here's hoping. Usually if you phone & speak to somebody else they will say something different.

I'm only getting:

Pret A Papier:
- Instanc Chic

To the Beach:
- 130 brush (avail online atm)
- might b2m for a lippy
- I found a Hipness pan in the clearance bin for $10

yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sticking to my promise that LoL was my last big haul.


----------



## Anitacska (May 4, 2010)

She was wrong! They're just updating the website!!!


----------



## cherry24 (May 4, 2010)

Release date for PAP and TTB in Ireland is THIS THURSDAY, faint swoon etc!


----------



## Kirsty (May 4, 2010)

OMG OMG If you search the colours, you can add the items to your bag! I just tried it with Hipness, so it should be on the website properly today/tomorrow??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some of Pret A Papier too (Gazette Grey, Dressmaker etc) I've not searched everything because I can't remember the names 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *Waits for Instant Chic*


----------



## lovesongx (May 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_She was wrong! They're just updating the website!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep, everythings online now under the individual categorys - e.g. go to face/cheek to find the TTB blushers

EDIT: Not everything is up, some stuff hasn't gone up yet, e.g. the 131 and pret a papier blushes I want aren't up yet!


----------



## DollyGirl92 (May 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cky* 

 
_The one in Metro Centre(Newcastle), they always put out new collections a bit earlier; )_

 
I normally go there but I've decided to order online instead lol.

I think my list for both collections is just; 
Cromagraphic Pencil in NC15/NW20
Gazette Grey Eyeshadow
Lazy Day Lipstick
Humid (Wanted it, may aswell for the packaging) 
130 Brush and the 131 Brush.
Life's A Breeze Lipliner

Maybe list has
Memorabilia Eyeshadow
Tissueweight Eyeshadow
Splashing Lipgloss
Easy Lounger Lipgloss
Temperature Rising  
Rosmary and Thyme Eyeliner


----------



## Kirsty (May 4, 2010)

I just walked past the MAC store whilst out on an errand. I peered inside through the window like a loony but didn't see any trace of either, I don't know what I was expecting
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I just wanted a gorp inside


----------



## Anitacska (May 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovesongx* 

 
_Yep, everythings online now under the individual categorys - e.g. go to face/cheek to find the TTB blushers

EDIT: Not everything is up, some stuff hasn't gone up yet, e.g. the 131 and pret a papier blushes I want aren't up yet!_

 
I haven't seen the PAP items yet, but have already placed my TTB order:

2 x Marine Life highlighting powders
Hipness Blush
Thrills Lipstick
Splashing Lipglass

The rest I will check out in person on Friday.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (May 4, 2010)

I may just  buy the things I really really want and go up to mac tomorrow or Thursday and see the rest for myself and buy what I really want now.


----------



## dirtyprincess (May 4, 2010)

Ummmm what should i get ???


----------



## nunu (May 4, 2010)

Wow the 131 brush is already sold out!!


----------



## Kirsty (May 4, 2010)

Really? Maybe it is a mistake and they will "re-stock". I know that happened with the Volcanic Ash items with Style Black. That seems impossibly fast.
I placed my huge order of:

- 130 brush
- Mineralize SPF foundation
- Instant Chic






 I shouldn't have, but oh well.


----------



## nunu (May 4, 2010)

It might be a glitch. I really don't know what to get. I have 3 items in my basket for PAP but i am thinking of going to the counter on friday so that i'll be able to check everything out in person. I am just worried they might sell out of stuff.


----------



## Kirsty (May 4, 2010)

If you are interested in Instant Chic or Coral Crepe p/p i'd be wary as I can see those selling out fast!


----------



## dirtyprincess (May 4, 2010)

Well ive ordered ! 
I got - Instant chic blush,im an NC 15 and im looking for a neutralish pale peach.
138 Brush - eeek im so excited !!!! This has been on my list for FOREVER !
Coral crepe paintpot - im ALWAYS wearing coral eyeshadow so thought that this would be a good addition to my collection. Im also hoping to B2M for dressmaker dressmaker and may well pick up Fold and tuck lipglass.

Ive been looking at the To the beach collection and nothing is jumping out at me...i think that its the packaging which to me looks awful and cheap. I will however visit my store on thursday to check it out in person which will also be the day i get to pick up my chanel summer goodies !


----------



## Anitacska (May 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_It might be a glitch. I really don't know what to get. I have 3 items in my basket for PAP but i am thinking of going to the counter on friday so that i'll be able to check everything out in person. I am just worried they might sell out of stuff._

 
Ugh, this is what I find so annoying. I'm sitting here with 4 things in my basket from PAP which I might want, but might not if I see them in person, but afraid they might sell out by Friday (can't get to the counter on Thursday thanks to polling day = no school = kids at home with me). Just ridiculous, but my nearest Mac counter was out of Ever Hip lipstick the day after it released, so it might happen again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So do I want to spend £50 on stuff I might not want or do I want to risk not getting them? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But do I really need 5 coral lipsticks???


----------



## nunu (May 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_If you are interested in Instant Chic or Coral Crepe p/p i'd be wary as I can see those selling out fast!_

 
Yes, you're right! These will sell out like hot cakes. I have placed my order for PAP but not TTB.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyprincess* 

 
_Well ive ordered ! 
I got - Instant chic blush,im an NC 15 and im looking for a neutralish pale peach.
138 Brush - eeek im so excited !!!! This has been on my list for FOREVER !
Coral crepe paintpot - im ALWAYS wearing coral eyeshadow so thought that this would be a good addition to my collection. Im also hoping to B2M for dressmaker dressmaker and may well pick up Fold and tuck lipglass._

 
Instant Chic will look beautiful on you!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And Dressmaker and Fold and Tuck lipglass compliment each other.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyprincess* 

 
_Ive been looking at the To the beach collection and nothing is jumping out at me...i think that its the packaging which to me looks awful and cheap. I will however visit my store on thursday to check it out in person which will also be the day i get to pick up my chanel summer goodies !_

 
Same, i couldn't place an order, mainly because we have no swatched yet. The es aren't jumping at me at all nor the bronzing stuff, i am nc43..i don't need breonzer lol..It does help to check it out the collex in person, hopefully i'll be able to do it this weekend. My counter and store get really busy!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_Ugh, this is what I find so annoying. I'm sitting here with 4 things in my basket from PAP which I might want, but might not if I see them in person, but afraid they might sell out by Friday (can't get to the counter on Thursday thanks to polling day = no school = kids at home with me). Just ridiculous, but my nearest Mac counter was out of Ever Hip lipstick the day after it released, so it might happen again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So do I want to spend £50 on stuff I might not want or do I want to risk not getting them? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But do I really need 5 coral lipsticks??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I missed out on Ever Hip too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Which 5 coral lippies have you got? If they look simmilar i say pass. On the other hand, i say order your items that are in your basket, if you find that you don't like them then sell them at some point. Hope this helps


----------



## banana1234 (May 4, 2010)

you're making me think i should place my order now... uh oh


----------



## nunu (May 4, 2010)

They haven't restocked the 131 brush..i guess i'll just wait and see if it's going to be availbale in Selfrdiges on Friday.


----------



## banana1234 (May 4, 2010)

surely it cant be sold out already? maybe they havent put it as in stock yet on the site?

or was it saying in stock earlier today?

sometimes i'm convinced they only get a few of some items


----------



## Anitacska (May 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I missed out on Ever Hip too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Which 5 coral lippies have you got? If they look simmilar i say pass. On the other hand, i say order your items that are in your basket, if you find that you don't like them then sell them at some point. Hope this helps_

 
I didn't miss out on Ever Hip, but did have to drive to a city further away, so I could get it. That was on the day after the launch! Crazy! 

I have Ever Hip, Fresh Salmon and Victorian from the latest collections, plus Dressmaker and Made To Order would make 5. I might just get them anyway, plus Instant Chic blush and Fold And Tuck lipglass, otherwise I might regret it. If I could shopping on Thursday, I wouldn't, but I can't. Or shall I skip Dressmaker and order Pret-a-papier lipglass instead? It looks so pretty.


----------



## banana1234 (May 4, 2010)

For liberty i went on the friday and they still had everything, maybe my mac doesnt have such a high turn over? I live in quite a low income area, my mac is always busy but the only item i've ever known it to run out of was ripe peach, and even so, that was still there on the saturday after the collection came out on the thursday.

the other things ran out eventually, but it wasnt for a week or so

i did notice when i bought my liberty goodies though that they only had 5 ever hips after mine, they just dont seem to get much stock

i wish mac would reduce the items in their going going gones, that would be awesome, like a sort of clearance sale... a girl can dream eh?


----------



## Anitacska (May 4, 2010)

I guess Kingston is more upmarket than Croydon, lol. In the end I drove to Guildford and they still had most things, but it's not very easy for me to go all the way there when I have to pick up my son from nursery at midday. 

Well I've ordered Instant Chic, Made to Order, Fold and Tuck and Pret-a-Papier (swapped Dressmaker for it, Dressmaker seems a bit light and boring in the swatches). Now I can sleep well in the knowledge that I won't miss out.

Can't wait for Friday to see them in person and for my packages to come too!


----------



## banana1234 (May 4, 2010)

i'm not as bad about this as i was about spring colour forecast, before that i was having mac dreams most nights, and fretting about ripe peach.

i ordered hipness in the hope it is like the pink part of ripe peach, i love ripe peach, but the lighter side doesnt suit me so well, i will probably hit the pan on the darker side and never the light side! maybe it will look better when i have a tan!

i might end up getting instant chic if it is still there friday, but i like the look of hipness more than it


----------



## Princesa Livia (May 4, 2010)

Oh my I'm in trouble. I just added the items I want to my basket, and the total's freaking me out.  O.O

Instant Chic blush
Coral Crepe paint pot
Tissue Weight eyeshadow

Get Away Bronze
Life's A Breeze pencil
Lazy Day lipstick
Sand and Sun eyeshadow

Total: £90.50 

Eek! This poor poor student!

..EDIT: I guess the lippies are the best to skip, but I don't wanna


----------



## Anitacska (May 4, 2010)

I know, my order came to £145.50 (I also ordered Girl About Town lipstick because I'd been planning to get it)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I'm not finished yet!


----------



## Princesa Livia (May 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I know, my order came to £145.50 (I also ordered Girl About Town lipstick because I'd been planning to get it)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I'm not finished yet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 COming to my senses, I think its absurd the amount of money we spend on makeup - MAC to be specific! And pretty regularly too, every month! It's a pretty expensive addiction I tell you


----------



## lovesongx (May 4, 2010)

I've just made a huge order, my boyfriend's lent me the money until I get paid on Friday, what a babe!
I've ordered:

TTB: Hipness, Refined Golden, bronze body oil, Sun Rush lustre drops, 130 brush

PAP: Instant Chic, Garb and Cut To Fit

LOL: Summer Rose blush (surprised this is still in stock!)

Viva Glam Gaga and Cyndi

and a 15 e/s palette and a blush palette - I'll be depotting my LOL eyeshadows and the blushes I've just ordered - free lipsticks here I come!


----------



## banana1234 (May 4, 2010)

i think it is because mac is so expensive here, i wish we paid american prices


----------



## Princesa Livia (May 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovesongx* 

 
_I've just made a huge order, my boyfriend's lent me the money until I get paid on Friday, what a babe!
I've ordered:

TTB: Hipness, Refined Golden, bronze body oil, Sun Rush lustre drops, 130 brush

PAP: Instant Chic, Garb and Cut To Fit

LOL: Summer Rose blush (surprised this is still in stock!)

Viva Glam Gaga and Cyndi

and a 15 e/s palette and a blush palette - I'll be depotting my LOL eyeshadows and the blushes I've just ordered!_

 
Your boyfriend is too sweet


----------



## lovesongx (May 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Princesa Livia* 

 
_Your boyfriend is too sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! I'm really nervous about stuff selling out, even though there are still lots of Liberty and Art Supplies bits a month later!


----------



## Princesa Livia (May 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i think it is because mac is so expensive here, i wish we paid american prices_

 
So true. MAC blushes in the UK almost cost the same as in US, but in £ instead of $! I still remember the days - about 1-2 years ago - that each blush only cost s£14 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ah those days~


----------



## banana1234 (May 4, 2010)

when the shadows were £9


----------



## NatalieMT (May 4, 2010)

I had added like £105 of product to bag, I only ended up checking out with approximately £45. I just didn't want to spend a hideous amount of money on makeup yet again. There comes a point when you already own several grands worth of MAC that buying more seems ridiculous. I could have gone crazy but being restrained seems worth it recently. 

I just got a couple of the To The Beach l/s and the highlight powder. Although still gutted the gold is just an overspray. Anything else I reckon would just sit in my drawer untouched. Like Coral Crepe is beautiful but I don't think I'd ever really use it. I already have the lustre drops, which admittedly are great.

I was a 50/50 over the Life's A Breeze pencil but then I thought I already have multiple pink lip pencils and at the end of the day it's only makeup, I'll get over not having one more shade!


----------



## Princesa Livia (May 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_I had added like £105 of product to bag, I only ended up checking out with approximately £45. I just didn't want to spend a hideous amount of money on makeup yet again. There comes a point when you already own several grands worth of MAC that buying more seems ridiculous. I could have gone crazy but being restrained seems worth it recently. 

I just got a couple of the To The Beach l/s and the highlight powder. Although still gutted the gold is just an overspray. Anything else I reckon would just sit in my drawer untouched. Like Coral Crepe is beautiful but I don't think I'd ever really use it. I already have the lustre drops, which admittedly are great.

I was a 50/50 over the Life's A Breeze pencil but then I thought I already have multiple pink lip pencils and at the end of the day it's only makeup, I'll get over not having one more shade! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
THank you for this. It really helps. I admire your control in spending less than half of what you initially wanted! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think rather than enabling ourselves, it would be nice to support each other lessen our MAC addiction once in a while. It benefits both our wallets and our sanity! Although what I speak of seems like blasphemy as this is specktra - a MAC loving community lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are you skipping pret a papier then? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And btw, which items did you get?


----------



## banana1234 (May 4, 2010)

i skipped pret other than the paint pot, and so far i only got 2 e/s and a blush from to the beach, if i see the rest of to the beach and they arent wows for me, i will skip those


----------



## Princesa Livia (May 4, 2010)

I really hope Tete-A-Tint and Sand and Sun are a lot alike so I can at least skip the latter.


----------



## SparklesLuvsMAC (May 5, 2010)

I like the way MAC have change their website especially if you look at collections part, they are now showing each items in compartment boxes they have all the eye products under the eye products compartment, the lip products are together, face, skincare, nails etc.

I will make it a little easier for me to find what I am looking for now. Cause the way they had it before I would have to take a double look b4 I put items in my basket. I hope I am making sense lol.


----------



## kelly2509t (May 5, 2010)

I'm stuck on what to order! I had a list and now I'm not too sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like the look of lazy day lippie but it may be too pink for me. And I can't decide on Instant Chic blush, I think my cheeks maybe too red for it to show up


----------



## angi (May 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Princesa Livia* 

 
_THank you for this. It really helps. I admire your control in spending less than half of what you initially wanted! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think rather than enabling ourselves, it would be nice to support each other lessen our MAC addiction once in a while. It benefits both our wallets and our sanity! Although what I speak of seems like blasphemy as this is specktra - a MAC loving community lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are you skipping pret a papier then? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And btw, which items did you get? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I completely agree - I still buy MAC pretty much every month but I'm working on getting over my obsession (doesn't always work, I still convince myself to buy stuff that I already have dupes for - but I'm trying!) I'll never get over the heady days of spending like £150 a month on make up, most of which I never even touch. 

I'm glad that PAP was mainly coral - because coral looks AWFUL on me. 

I got - 

PAP - Gazette grey (gotta love some grey), and the NW20 chromagraphic pencil

Prep for colour - Hey e/s. I already have naked lunch which is apparently a dupe for this - but it will make such a beautiful wash colour. Also, I swatched it in store a month ago, and I still wanted it - so I figured I would get it. 

TTB - Splashing lg, sweet and punchy e/s (I already have Rated R AND two pans of Sharp - Arrgh - I just wear myself down until I buy dupes), and the 130 brush because I passed on it earlier in the year (although saying that, I brought the 131 last year and it's STILL in its wrapper.) 

I talked myself out of - Lazy Day lipstick - because 1) I don't even wear lipstick that much - MAC lipsticks dry my lips out and 2) Its a blue based mid tone pink - I've lost COUNT of how many blue based mid tone pinks I have, and given that my lips are a deep berry shade (pretty much the same tone as sweet strawberry from HK) it's unlikely that it would even show up, and I like lipsticks to work with my natural lip colour, I don't want to have to hide it. 

I also talked myself out Rosemary and Thyme e/k. Mainly because I just don't know when I would use it and because I have mint and olive from Balloonacy (I know, nothing like it) and Mystery - but NEITHER of which have ever been used. Why buy ANOTHER green e/k to sit in my drawer? 

There de-enabling done. If anyone else wants to share the ways they talk themselves out of stuff - It'd be great to get some more tips!


----------



## DollyGirl92 (May 5, 2010)

I only turned 18 last month and I've not registered my card online yet so I use my mothers and pay her in cash at home so every time I go to buy something I get a little bit of judging and a bit of "do you _really_ need MORE?" and as much as I used to say yeah, I so do now I'm starting to struggle.

So yesterday my basket started out with Lazy Day l/s, Life's A Breeze, Gazette Grey e/s, Memorabilia e/s, Humid e/s, Splashing l/g, Easy Lover l/g, Pink Rebel Luster Drops, Cut To Fit e/s, Tissueweight e/s, Weekend Cream Bronzer and the 130 brush since I talked myself out of the 131.

and In the end, I bought the 130 and The Cromagraphic Pencil In nc15/nw20...here's all my reasoning (Free Shipping Code SURVEY7 btw)


Lazy Day Lipstick - Online swatches and descriptions aren't always the best and by the one swatch I've seen I think it's can be duped also colours like this one don't tend to sell out (counters round me anyway) so if I decide later to get it I probably can.

Life's A Breeze Lipliner - Probably can be duped in colour and I don't think it's going to be a prime candidate for selling out

Gazette Grey - apparently it's sheer and not really that good but if I were to decide to get it I always can later once I swatch in person.

Memorabilia - I have a million purple eyeshadows and I bet there are similar shadows in the line or one could be blended or applied differently to make it look so.

Humid - This is perm, I can buy it at any time, I only wanted the packaging since I perfer singles! 

Splashing and Easy Lounger - Midtone blue pink and light blue pink...standard everywhere and I don't love MAC'S lipglasses as they are soo sticky. 

Pink Rebel Luster Drops - What do I do with these? 

Cut To Fit - I don't think it's anything special but pretty so much more of a would be nice to have than a need

Tissueweight - I think it's basic also, probably wouldnt have wanted it if it werent for the fact it's LE

Cream Bronzer - I don't know if I'd like it or if it would go on my skintone, and since its a new products I think I need to see it for myself.

131 - What's it for? I mean, seems a bit much for a powder brush but I think I'm falling a bit "OMG IT'S MAC THOUGH!!!!!" about it...


so yes, they are my De-Enabling 'tips'


----------



## banana1234 (May 5, 2010)

oh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mac just rung me to say although i paid for named day delivery it wont be coming tomorrow..

i will have to wait til friday 

that sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was looking forward to my box tomorrow 

still, its better than nothing!


----------



## banana1234 (May 5, 2010)

i cant decide between getting a 131 or a 188... HELP me girls


----------



## DollyGirl92 (May 5, 2010)

They've not contacted me but I didn't order anything other than the brush and pencil so maybe it's okay! a friend of mine's order isn't being delivered till Saturday and she ordered tomorrow!
and I say 131 since you can get the 188 anytime, and if you don't like the 131 you could sell or swap it for something (maybe the 188) where as the 188 you can get 188 in theory, whenever you want


----------



## Soul Unique (May 5, 2010)

I had my wishlist - I have been staring at it for the last fortnight and now I am not sure what to get arggghh!!


----------



## DollyGirl92 (May 5, 2010)

What's on your list love?


----------



## nazia (May 5, 2010)

Came across something that really annoyed/upset me last night. 

I was being a good girl and tidying up the junkyard (aka my bedroom) and came across a receipt from 2008. I'd bought two pigments for the grand total of £22 back then! 

So in the space of 2 years, the pigments have become way smaller and FOUR pounds more expensive! Ugh, I don't know why that's pissed me off so much, but it really has! 

I spend way way way too much money at MAC as it is, but when I realise stuff like this it really makes me resent being such a loyal customer!

Sorry for the random rant guys, just thought some of you may share my pain, lol!

I think seeing that receipt really helped me out - it stopped me from really wanting anything from the current collections. Yay!


----------



## Soul Unique (May 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DollyGirl92* 

 
_What's on your list love?_

 
Lipglasses:

Easy Lounger
Flurry Of Fun

***However I am now tempted to get 'Splashing' too!***

Eyeshadows:

Sweet & Punchy is a definate BUT....

I am now debating over getting both 
*Firecracker 
*Shimmermoss [debatable since its a perm]

I am also torn between the cream bronzer and powder bronzer as I don't usually wear one [for ref i'm a nc50] so not sure of which will suit me.

Oooh and I also like the look of both Kohl pencils!

Do I order online or just wait till tomorrow and head down to the Pro Store in London to see everything in person!


----------



## Anitacska (May 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DollyGirl92* 

 
_I only turned 18 last month and I've not registered my card online yet so I use my mothers and pay her in cash at home so every time I go to buy something I get a little bit of judging and a bit of "do you really need MORE?" and as much as I used to say yeah, I so do now I'm starting to struggle._

 
If I had to answer to my Mum, I would hardly buy any make up as she would constantly ask me why I need more (she never wore any make up in her life!). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Luckily for me my husband doesn't check our credit card statements and bank account, so has no idea how much I spend on make up every month! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In my defence, I don't spend much on clothes, shoes, bags, etc., only have a haircut every 6 months or so and colour my hair at home, don't have manicures, pedicures, massages, etc., so make up is pretty much the only thing I spend money on (and a few accessories here and there).


----------



## Anitacska (May 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_oh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mac just rung me to say although i paid for named day delivery it wont be coming tomorrow..

i will have to wait til friday 

that sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was looking forward to my box tomorrow 

still, its better than nothing!_

 
Aah, that does suck. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm too mean to pay for delivery, so will just have to wait, hopefully not too long now. Haven't heard anything from Mac, so hoping it'll arrive on Friday.


----------



## banana1234 (May 5, 2010)

they said they would refund me the £2 extra it was for it to come earlier but still, i thought they were going to tell me something was out of stock, i would have blown my top!


----------



## ilexica (May 5, 2010)

Well I've had a bit of a money squeeze so I think I'll just be looking at instant chic tomorrow if I get time (although what with the election, I may not). I did want the 131 and chromagraphic pencil, but if I miss out it won't kill me. I'm kind of hoping I don't like the blush in person since it would save me the cash, but when does that ever happen?!

I think I'm quite fortunate in that I don't like LE packaging so TTB is a miss for me. GMLOL was too for the same reason. I went a bit mad with Art Supplies though because I loved the LSMs, and SCF because I kept going back!


----------



## Kirsty (May 5, 2010)

I made a list earlier. I wrote down all the collections from the past few months & tried to remember all I bought for each. Then I highlighted everything on that list that I hadn't touched in over a month. 80% was included. And I still haven't more than swatched my By candlelight (from my rant about 10 pages back) or used my SCF stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I looove my LoL stuff but have only worn each lipstick/lipglass 1x if at all. it makes me sad. I don't have the time to use what I have, I need to stop buying


----------



## angi (May 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_I made a list earlier. I wrote down all the collections from the past few months & tried to remember all I bought for each. Then I highlighted everything on that list that I hadn't touched in over a month. 80% was included. And I still haven't more than swatched my By candlelight (from my rant about 10 pages back) or used my SCF stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I looove my LoL stuff but have only worn each lipstick/lipglass 1x if at all. it makes me sad. I don't have the time to use what I have, I need to stop buying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know what you mean. I just looked through all my orders from MAC online. Of the 25 or so items I have brought since January I have used a grand total of three more than once. I need to stop buying too!


----------



## anita22 (May 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_I made a list earlier. I wrote down all the collections from the past few months & tried to remember all I bought for each. Then I highlighted everything on that list that I hadn't touched in over a month. 80% was included. And I still haven't more than swatched my By candlelight (from my rant about 10 pages back) or used my SCF stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I looove my LoL stuff but have only worn each lipstick/lipglass 1x if at all. it makes me sad. I don't have the time to use what I have, I need to stop buying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know what you mean. I've been collecting for a long time now and I have so much I just don't use. My makeup tastes have changed a lot in the last 2 years which hasn't helped - I have a whole 15-pan palette of brights that I haven't touched in about a year :-/


----------



## Anitacska (May 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_they said they would refund me the £2 extra it was for it to come earlier but still, i thought they were going to tell me something was out of stock, i would have blown my top!_

 
I just got an e-mail from Mac saying my PAP order has been dispatched (so hopefully get it tomorrow, if the courier can be bothered to bring it out), but my TTB order is still "In warehouse pending".


----------



## ilexica (May 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_I know what you mean. I've been collecting for a long time now and I have so much I just don't use. My makeup tastes have changed a lot in the last 2 years which hasn't helped - I have a whole 15-pan palette of brights that I haven't touched in about a year :-/_

 

Me too. All of my recent purchases have been face products (blushes, MSFs etc) which I do at least use. I've been splitting all my pigment jars and getting rid of quite a few eyeshadows on MUA. I'm trying to ration myself to those kind of purchases now because I can at least justify them to myself in that I will use them. I tried to do eyeshadow the other day (with my photorealism quad) and I'd forgotten how much it makes my eyes hurt and itch. So I'm not sure when I'll do an eye look again. The last time I wore one out was before Christmas


----------



## lovesongx (May 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I just got an e-mail from Mac saying my PAP order has been dispatched (so hopefully get it tomorrow, if the courier can be bothered to bring it out), but my TTB order is still "In warehouse pending". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My order is 'in warehouse' still too, usually it would've been dispatched by now, seems like TTB is held up for some reason!


----------



## Kirsty (May 6, 2010)

YAY My Black Box is out for delivery! I will get it before 12.


----------



## Anitacska (May 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_YAY My Black Box is out for delivery! I will get it before 12. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Mine is out for delivery too, but the courier doesn't always bother to bring it on the same day, so I'm not getting too excited yet.

Kirsty, did you order any TTB stuff? I have two separate orders and only the PAP one is coming.

Also, has anyone been to a Mac counter today? Is all the TTB stuff out?


----------



## Kirsty (May 6, 2010)

I got a 130 brush which technically is TTB, but it was on the site already so no.

How come you placed PAP & TTB orders seperate, I thought they got added at the same time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe not, I wasnt paying much attention.

Anyone think TTB lippies will sell out?? I want to b2m for Lazy Day, but I forgot my bag of empties so I was hoping to pop in tomorrow. I hope I don't cave & get the lovely orange w. green shimmers lipglass


----------



## Princesa Livia (May 6, 2010)

Hi guys, I just got back from the Pro store and picked up a few pret a papier goodies! I was told To The Beach will be launched at the soho store next thursday. I don't know about the other MAC stores though!


----------



## banana1234 (May 6, 2010)

i might order again from ttb online with that shipping code some one gave before tomorrow, i dont want to wait til next week!


----------



## Kirsty (May 6, 2010)

I dont know if I like this business of getting the collections before the US. I like to be inundated with swatches & comparisons to help me make my decision, cause I hate visiting the store for more than 1 or 2 items. There are hardly any around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 boo

My box just came, abit late I was starting to worry. Instant Chic is soo pretty. I can't believe how small the 180 is, it's too cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh & the Highlight Powder is outta there!


----------



## Anitacska (May 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_I got a 130 brush which technically is TTB, but it was on the site already so no.

How come you placed PAP & TTB orders seperate, I thought they got added at the same time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe not, I wasnt paying much attention._

 
I was mainly interested in TTB, and only saw those items at first, so I placed the order with just them. I later saw that PAP was up as well, so placed another order (both over £50, so free shipping). I'm happy I did that now as at least I will get my PAP order - hopefully - today!


----------



## theend (May 6, 2010)

Went to the Nottingham store - TTB is out next week apparently. Urgh.


----------



## GoldenFairy (May 6, 2010)

TTB launches at all stores next Thursday.


----------



## GoldenFairy (May 6, 2010)

OMG the highlight powder has already sold out on the UK site!!! Probably because it was featured in Marie Claire this month....


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (May 6, 2010)

Hey everyone! Not been around in a while, didn't want to tempt myself when I had no money to spend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been going through my stash (small by most standards) and selling off products I've not used and am making a small amount from that. 

Summer stuff doesn't interest me much, luckily, but I like the look of Instant Chic! Do I need it if I have Ripe Peach? How similar are they?


----------



## NatalieMT (May 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Princesa Livia* 

 
_I think rather than enabling ourselves, it would be nice to support each other lessen our MAC addiction once in a while. It benefits both our wallets and our sanity! Although what I speak of seems like blasphemy as this is specktra - a MAC loving community lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are you skipping pret a papier then? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And btw, which items did you get? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah I recently treated myself to booking a nice holiday to go on at the end of Summer, so really I should be holding back when it comes to getting out the plastic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sometimes a collection will come out and there are loads of products worth getting, for me that happened with Spring Colour Forecast but sometimes collections just aren't that inspiring. I have totally skipped PAP and from TTB I got Beach Bound l/s (because it looked interesting, I might regret the decision later...) and also Lazy Day l/s plus the Marine Life highlight powder. I depot e/s and blushes and I'd feel terrible destroying such nice packaging so that cut a lot of products out too!


----------



## Kirsty (May 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *theend* 

 
_Went to the Nottingham store - TTB is out next week apparently. Urgh._

 
Yipee, now I have plenty of time to dig out my b2m's


----------



## nunu (May 6, 2010)

Yaay i just got my box!!
I was planning to go see TTB either tomorrow or Saturday but it'll probably be launched next week!


----------



## Anitacska (May 6, 2010)

I got mine too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haven't touched anything yet, will go to the counter tomorrow and test them all out, see if I actually like them, everything seems a bit bland right now. (I got Instant Chic, Made to Order, Fold and Tuck and Pret A Papier.) 

So if TTB isn't launching this week, does that mean they won't be sending the orders out this week either?


----------



## martiryb (May 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_So if TTB isn't launching this week, does that mean they won't be sending the orders out this week either? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
My order (TTB and PAP) is finally "Dispatched"


----------



## Kirsty (May 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I got mine too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haven't touched anything yet, will go to the counter tomorrow and test them all out, see if I actually like them, everything seems a bit bland right now. (I got Instant Chic, Made to Order, Fold and Tuck and Pret A Papier.)_

 
Ooh good plan! It does seem "boring" though, that's why I skipped the collection, except IC which will be pretty for my pasty face.


----------



## Anitacska (May 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martiryb* 

 
_My order (TTB and PAP) is finally "Dispatched" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
So is my TTB order!


----------



## lovesongx (May 6, 2010)

I hope mine dispatches soon, I want my MAC! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Edit: Also it does seem silly that it isn't going out on counters until next week, maybe the online team made a boo boo and haven't been able to decide whether to send orders or not?


----------



## PixiLaura (May 6, 2010)

I ordered yesterday at 6pm but still no despatch email... Sigh. I had ti be super controlled on a £50 budget! Only got dressmaker ls, pret a papier lg, nw20 chromagraphic pencil and coral crepe paint pot. Can't bring myself to order ttb until iv at least seen swatches!


----------



## nunu (May 6, 2010)

^ I ordered on Tuesday and they sent me an email that it is dispatched last night. So you might get an email later on tonight.


----------



## amy_forster (May 6, 2010)

I went to Nottingham today too & was dissapointed that TTB wasn't out :-( I picked up some PAP stuff but I really wanted lazy day lippie from TTB :-( Oh well, it just means another trip to mac next week


----------



## ilexica (May 6, 2010)

When I went to the store today they only had PAP out. I picked up Instant Chic and that is absolutely it for this month because I'm broke. But that's fine by me since that was all I really wanted. I'd like a chromagraphic pencil, but if they're coming to the pro stores then that can wait.


----------



## minnie_moo (May 6, 2010)

I ordered yesterday morning & my order is showing as 'Dispatched' on the MAC site but I'm yet to receive an email with a tracking number. I only ordered Hipness from TTB along with a couple of regular items as  I wanted to see swatches of everything else- I want my pretties!


----------



## marquise (May 6, 2010)

My local MAC counter (in Dublin) had both PAP and TTB today - we usually get them at the same as the UK.


----------



## lovesongx (May 6, 2010)

My order is still 'in warehouse', I'm gutted!!


----------



## dirtyprincess (May 6, 2010)

My stuff has arrived !!!! Just got in from work to find it on the kitchen table !
I love everything too...........i thought id find it all a bit bland but its just so pretty and soft !


----------



## sosdrielle (May 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marquise* 

 
_My local MAC counter (in Dublin) had both PAP and TTB today - we usually get them at the same as the UK._

 

In Cork, they only had Pret A Papier, and said TTB is out next week. Gives me more time to save!


----------



## Kirsty (May 7, 2010)

Tried my Mineralize foundation on this morning. It's too dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, got the orange face going on, but i'm probably the only one who notices. It is very dewy/shiny but has worked wonders on my flaky nose skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My next quest is NARS Siberia, if that isn't light enough there is no hope.


----------



## banana1234 (May 7, 2010)

grrr, but i dont have any time off to go to mac next week!! damn you mac *shakes fist in mac's direction*


----------



## dirtyprincess (May 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Tried my Mineralize foundation on this morning. It's too dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, got the orange face going on, but i'm probably the only one who notices. It is very dewy/shiny but has worked wonders on my flaky nose skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My next quest is NARS Siberia, if that isn't light enough there is no hope._

 
Hello, i was just wondering if your mineralize is an nw ? Im always looking a bit orange if i go for nw but i find nc perfect....i also have some nars sheer glow in gobi if youre interested. I find this to be lighter than nc15 in mac but only just.


----------



## lovesongx (May 7, 2010)

My order has been dispatched finally! Does anyone know whether it'll be delivered tomorrow even though I haven't paid for Saturday delivery? My orders usually arrive the next day after being dispatched


----------



## Anitacska (May 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovesongx* 

 
_My order has been dispatched finally! Does anyone know whether it'll be delivered tomorrow even though I haven't paid for Saturday delivery? My orders usually arrive the next day after being dispatched_

 
I'd say probably not, but I hope I'm wrong! 

I got my little black box today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




that Seahorse powder is so gorgeous! And Hipness blush and Thrills lipstick! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love them all! 

If anyone's interested, I've posted some pictures on my blog: Pleasureflush: Mac To The Beach haul part 1

Also went to my local counter this morning to check out PAP and happy to say that I liked all the things I'd ordered online (wanted to test them at the counter first in case I want to return anything). I also picked up Tissueweight and Cut to Fit e/s. Annoyingly they only had one Coral Crepe paintpot left and no tester, so didn't get that as I didn't want to buy it without testing it. Probably miss out on it completely now, but won't use it anyway, don't think, I prefer coral on my lips and cheeks. 

Oh and picked up Love Nectar lusterglass because that was what they had instead of C-Thru (?) and I loved it so much, love the texture of lusterglass and the colour is so wow too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh and they had Bare Study paint pot out instead of Coral Crepe and it's so gorgeous! I'm pretty new to Mac so always finding new things that I love. Didn't get it though, because I've already spent almost £200 at Mac this week!


----------



## Kirsty (May 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyprincess* 

 
_Hello, i was just wondering if your mineralize is an nw ? Im always looking a bit orange if i go for nw but i find nc perfect....i also have some nars sheer glow in gobi if youre interested. I find this to be lighter than nc15 in mac but only just.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nope, i'm an NC15 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I find that i've been matched with this because it's lighter than NW (also I have warm skin, too). Studio Sculpt NC15 was a great match as it ran light, but Fix Fluid NC15 I cant ever wear this, not even in summer. 

If you can part with a sample, please pm me. I'm starting to think I'm an NC10 which doesn't exist, great!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_


If anyone's interested, I've posted some pictures on my blog: Pleasureflush: Mac To The Beach haul part 1_

 
Oh no, damn you! Splashing looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 worthy, although I will put it on my MUA wishlist & hold out for a swap. I got told off by the OH yesterday for spending too much on make-up, he was mad at me. I was like I only got 3 things, go look at the other Specktra girls hauls, I did good!!! However, I did just place a £85 sugarpill order which i'm waiting on, eek!

The Highlight powder is too gorgeous, but I couldn't use it & so couldn't justify buying it as art.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (May 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyprincess* 

 
_Hello, i was just wondering if your mineralize is an nw ? Im always looking a bit orange if i go for nw but i find nc perfect....i also have some nars sheer glow in gobi if youre interested. I find this to be lighter than nc15 in mac but only just.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well if Studio Sculpt in NC15 is okay for you, try the mont blanc insted. it's too dark for me and Siberia is perfect


----------



## dirtyprincess (May 7, 2010)

Kirsty just pm me your address and ill get some sent off to you x
Ive just been to look at the collection and quite liked the bronze polish,it was very pretty so depending on funds i may well pick it up. Also ive just been to check out the topshop makeup line and i really like it (apparently its made in the same factories as MAC). I bought the gold crayon £7 which is like a shadestick but much softer and it stays put !!! Id liken its colour to the illamasquas solstice. I also picked up a blush in butterscotch £6 which ill add on top of my bronzer. All in all im really impressed so far and will go back for more after payday...


----------



## NatalieMT (May 7, 2010)

I just came home to find my magical black box! The To The Beach lipsticks are got are to die for. I LOVE Beachbound as it reminds me a little of Lollipop Loving. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Really happy with everything I ordered!


----------



## Princesa Livia (May 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyprincess* 

 
_Kirsty just pm me your address and ill get some sent off to you x
Ive just been to look at the collection and quite liked the bronze polish,it was very pretty so depending on funds i may well pick it up. Also ive just been to check out the topshop makeup line and i really like it (apparently its made in the same factories as MAC). I bought the gold crayon £7 which is like a shadestick but much softer and it stays put !!! Id liken its colour to the illamasquas solstice. I also picked up a blush in butterscotch £6 which ill add on top of my bronzer. All in all im really impressed so far and will go back for more after payday..._

 
I saw the Top Shop collection too, and to be honest, I was really impressed with their range! The quality is about at par with MAC imo, the range of products just isn't as big. I got that gold crayon too, as well as the gold highlight powder. It's so pigmented and finely milled, just divine! I've been checking out their blushes too, which are so soft and pigmented cream to powder finish ones. I wanted to pick up the coral one (Neon Rose) and one of the nudes, but I'll hold out for some other day. 

Their lipglosses strangely reminded me of MAC's though. Quite sticky, and a faint vanilla scent! They had a doe foot applicator too, but I guess that's pretty standard among glosses. Top Shop only had a few shades though but they are super gorgeous.


----------



## Princesa Livia (May 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_I just came home to find my magical black box! The To The Beach lipsticks are got are to die for. I LOVE Beachbound as it reminds me a little of Lollipop Loving. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Really happy with everything I ordered!_

 
Which products did you pick up hun? x


----------



## NatalieMT (May 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Princesa Livia* 

 
_Which products did you pick up hun? x_

 
Just Marine Life, Lazy Day and Beachbound. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Posted some photos in the swatches thread for TTB if anyone is interested. I don't think I've seen anyone else with a Beachbound there yet!


----------



## Princesa Livia (May 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_Just Marine Life, Lazy Day and Beachbound. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Posted some photos in the swatches thread for TTB if anyone is interested. I don't think I've seen anyone else with a Beachbound there yet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ooh the photos look beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How are you liking *Marine Life*? Did you think it was worth the purchase, product-wise? (Apart from the pretty-ness I mean)


----------



## NatalieMT (May 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Princesa Livia* 

 
_Ooh the photos look beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How are you liking *Marine Life*? Did you think it was worth the purchase, product-wise? (Apart from the pretty-ness I mean) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You're welcome! And I really do like Marine Life as a shade, for me being so pale I will be mostly wearing it as a blush which makes it doubly great but the only downside is that it is very similar to Ripe Peach. I held them next to each other and the darker sides are almost identical. The lighter side on Marine Life is slightly more pink and subdued than coral though which makes it a little different. Swirled this also gives a nice result, perhaps a little nicer than Ripe Peach even! Marine Life is quite shimmery too, which may put some people off as it's just down to personal preference. I might have preferred it to be matte but all in all I'm glad I didn't pass on it as I reckon I'll get lots of good usage.


----------



## Princesa Livia (May 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_You're welcome! And I really do like Marine Life as a shade, for me being so pale I will be mostly wearing it as a blush which makes it doubly great but the only downside is that it is very similar to Ripe Peach. I held them next to each other and the darker sides are almost identical. The lighter side on Marine Life is slightly more pink and subdued than coral though which makes it a little different. Swirled this also gives a nice result, perhaps a little nicer than Ripe Peach even! Marine Life is quite shimmery too, which may put some people off as it's just down to personal preference. I might have preferred it to be matte but all in all I'm glad I didn't pass on it as I reckon I'll get lots of good usage._

 
Awesome. I deliberately missed out on Ripe Peach because it just didn't 'wow' me. A lot of people have been having problems with the lighter shade of Ripe Peach, but love the darker side, so I now look forward to Marine Life!

Do you think you will be checking out the rest of the collection when its released in stores? Which other ones do you have your eye on? x

Now my list consists of

Lazy Day lipstick
Life's a breeze lip pencil
Marine Life
Get Away Bronze blush

Maybe

Beach Bronze creme bronzer - if the colour is a lot different from Refined Golden
Sand and Sun eyeshadow - if its different from Tete a Tint or Samoa Silk.


----------



## NatalieMT (May 7, 2010)

I'll be working the day of the release, luckily for me my MAC counter is literally across the road from my work so I'll probably go in for a nose anyway. I have about £15 on a Debenhams card so that may be spent on Life's A Breeze lipliner but that will most likely be it. 

I wanted another Golden bronzer for the packaging as I've hit pan on my current one but eek I really know I shouldn't!


----------



## minnie_moo (May 7, 2010)

I just tracked my parcel online as it hasn't arrived yet... it says on the DHL site 'possible delay due to parcel damage' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was apparently 'repacked' & left the depot (again) just after 6pm, but it's obviously too late for it to arrive now until Monday *cries*


----------



## banana1234 (May 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *minnie_moo* 

 
_I just tracked my parcel online as it hasn't arrived yet... it says on the DHL site 'possible delay due to parcel damage' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was apparently 'repacked' & left the depot (again) just after 6pm, but it's obviously too late for it to arrive now until Monday *cries*_

 
oh hunny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i feel your pain

but at least you will get it before it is in stores thursday


----------



## Anitacska (May 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *minnie_moo* 

 
_I just tracked my parcel online as it hasn't arrived yet... it says on the DHL site 'possible delay due to parcel damage' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was apparently 'repacked' & left the depot (again) just after 6pm, but it's obviously too late for it to arrive now until Monday *cries*_

 
Oh no, that really sucks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm always afraid my things get damaged in the post, had a couple of MSFs and MES destroyed by the Royal Mail before. Hope your stuff is all okay though and you will get it first thing on Monday!


----------



## Kirsty (May 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyprincess* 

 
_Kirsty just pm me your address and ill get some sent off to you x
Ive just been to look at the collection and quite liked the bronze polish,it was very pretty so depending on funds i may well pick it up. Also ive just been to check out the topshop makeup line and i really like it (apparently its made in the same factories as MAC). I bought the gold crayon £7 which is like a shadestick but much softer and it stays put !!! Id liken its colour to the illamasquas solstice. I also picked up a blush in butterscotch £6 which ill add on top of my bronzer. All in all im really impressed so far and will go back for more after payday..._

 
Thanks hun, I will pm you in a sec. I'm glad the Topshop range is being rated so highly, I love the packaging & it all looks gorgeous, but the prices were a bit scary. I really wanna try the liquid liner.


----------



## nunu (May 8, 2010)

Any girls here who shop in Selfridges in Birmingham? I want to know whether TTB is released there yet. 

Thank you!


----------



## Kirsty (May 8, 2010)

Wow i'm loving the swatch of Beachbound l/s that was just posted. I just dug out my B2M's & have 14 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I think I will get Lazy Day & Beachbound. I might take my Nude Rose to compare, as I think LD may be v. similar to what I already have: Nude Rose, Patisserie, 3N possibly Creme Cup.

I will have to depot my Instant Chic so I can keep my empty Neo Sci-Fi eyeshadow pot. I use it to transport my pan e/s when I feel like I may need to touch up during the day. Much safer than taking a 15 pan palette! Thats quite sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have one for blush too.


----------



## dirtyprincess (May 9, 2010)

Hey ladies and gents. I have some things for sale which are now buy one get one 1/2 price. If any of you are interested in stuff but think that they are too expensive then feel free to offer me a price xxx


----------



## Kirsty (May 9, 2010)

A little off topic but, i'm looking for a new Mascara and am a little lost. what is your favourite? preferably drug store (£10 is probably my limit)


----------



## Princesa Livia (May 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_A little off topic but, i'm looking for a new Mascara and am a little lost. what is your favourite? preferably drug store (£10 is probably my limit)_

 
I'm enjoying lash stiletto (maybelline) atm. It gives me spiky well-defined shiny lashes


----------



## banana1234 (May 9, 2010)

My faves are... Max Factor False Lash Effect, the fat one, not the long thin one, that's sh*t lol

Maybelline Collosal

and the New L'oreal Million Lashes


----------



## dirtyprincess (May 9, 2010)

False lash effect and maybelline collossal for me too and ive got the rimmel one but i havent tried it yet x


----------



## banana1234 (May 9, 2010)

i asked my MAs when to the beach would be out at my local mac, they said ''that's not til next month'' and i said, but its on the website already, and they said ''really? that must be a mistake'' and so i said, other stores have said they would be putting it out next week.. they looked confused

my local mac counter staff are useless, i used to have a brilliant MA i loved, but she left, they replaced her and a couple other really good people, and these new people are totally rude and it seems to me,i often know more about products than they do. when i ask a question i want to be informed, not feel like i'm having to explain products to them

one lady in the queue asked a girl what lipstick she was wearing, and the girl didnt even look up, she just said dressmaker and walked off, it was so rude. i told the girl which one it was, and how it was with the pret a papier collection, i even showed her it on the display

the lady serving me dumped my goodies at the till and didnt even stick around to put them through, i stood their for five minutes until some one else turned up and asked if i needed help

*sigh* i want my old MA back


----------



## lovesongx (May 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i asked my MAs when to the beach would be out at my local mac, they said ''that's not til next month'' and i said, but its on the website already, and they said ''really? that must be a mistake'' and so i said, other stores have said they would be putting it out next week.. they looked confused

my local mac counter staff are useless, i used to have a brilliant MA i loved, but she left, they replaced her and a couple other really good people, and these new people are totally rude and it seems to me,i often know more about products than they do. when i ask a question i want to be informed, not feel like i'm having to explain products to them

one lady in the queue asked a girl what lipstick she was wearing, and the girl didnt even look up, she just said dressmaker and walked off, it was so rude. i told the girl which one it was, and how it was with the pret a papier collection, i even showed her it on the display

the lady serving me dumped my goodies at the till and didnt even stick around to put them through, i stood their for five minutes until some one else turned up and asked if i needed help

*sigh* i want my old MA back_

 
I went into the Liverpool store today and the staff were nice and friendly, one of the MAs was really confused about my depots though, I don't think he'd seen anyone depot with heat before, he was like "these eyeshadow pots have got holes in!" haha. He took them OK though, I got Creme d 'Nude!


----------



## GoldenFairy (May 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_A little off topic but, i'm looking for a new Mascara and am a little lost. what is your favourite? preferably drug store (£10 is probably my limit)_

 
Mabelline (sp?) The Falsies is a great mascara and believe me, I have tried A LOT!


----------



## Anitacska (May 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i asked my MAs when to the beach would be out at my local mac, they said ''that's not til next month'' and i said, but its on the website already, and they said ''really? that must be a mistake'' and so i said, other stores have said they would be putting it out next week.. they looked confused

my local mac counter staff are useless, i used to have a brilliant MA i loved, but she left, they replaced her and a couple other really good people, and these new people are totally rude and it seems to me,i often know more about products than they do. when i ask a question i want to be informed, not feel like i'm having to explain products to them

one lady in the queue asked a girl what lipstick she was wearing, and the girl didnt even look up, she just said dressmaker and walked off, it was so rude. i told the girl which one it was, and how it was with the pret a papier collection, i even showed her it on the display

the lady serving me dumped my goodies at the till and didnt even stick around to put them through, i stood their for five minutes until some one else turned up and asked if i needed help

*sigh* i want my old MA back_

 
That's pretty shocking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The girls at my local Mac counter (Kingston) are pretty useless when it comes to collections, but at least they're not rude. However, the girls in Guildford are both really nice and pretty clued up. Unfortunately I can't get there as easily during the week because I only have 3 hours before I have to be back to pick up my little one from nursery. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What did you get by the way?


----------



## banana1234 (May 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_That's pretty shocking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The girls at my local Mac counter (Kingston) are pretty useless when it comes to collections, but at least they're not rude. However, the girls in Guildford are both really nice and pretty clued up. Unfortunately I can't get there as easily during the week because I only have 3 hours before I have to be back to pick up my little one from nursery. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What did you get by the way?_

 
that day i was only buying coral crepe, fold and tuck and instant chic, i have since placed online orders for to the beach and dressmaker dressmaker lipstick

i went a bit mad on to the beach
i have already got hipness, sweet and punchy and firecracker, but i have rosemary and thyme, float on by, lazy day and sand & sun on the way too 

i get paid again in 10 days though, so it will be fine...
that's what i tell myself anyway

that's a pretty big haul, considering i was telling myself i would only get coral crepe, and the e/s from to the beach, and hipness was a maybe 

*sigh* i have no self restraint at all


but... i love everything i have got so far, and i'm pretty certain i will love what is on the way too


----------



## Princesa Livia (May 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_that day i was only buying coral crepe, fold and tuck and instant chic, i have since placed online orders for to the beach and dressmaker dressmaker lipstick

i went a bit mad on to the beach
i have already got hipness, sweet and punchy and firecracker, but i have rosemary and thyme, float on by, lazy day and sand & sun on the way too 

i get paid again in 10 days though, so it will be fine...
that's what i tell myself anyway

that's a pretty big haul, considering i was telling myself i would only get coral crepe, and the e/s from to the beach, and hipness was a maybe 

*sigh* i have no self restraint at all


but... i love everything i have got so far, and i'm pretty certain i will love what is on the way too_

 
Yay, at least you have no regrets on your purchases 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd like to see the collection for myself on Thursday so I don't order anything I haven't seen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have an excel document with the product list, prices and totals for my prospective To The Beach haul; I keep adding and removing products from it! 

I feel I might actually break down when I see the collection itself! :s


----------



## Anitacska (May 10, 2010)

My local counter didn't have a tester for Coral Crepe, so couldn't try it out and they only had one left, so probably gone now anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Might go to Guildford at the weekend and see if they have any left yet. 

I'm waiting until Thursday to see To The Beach in person now, already got Marine Life, Hipness, Thrills and Splashing anyway, hopefully I won't like anything else.


----------



## Kirsty (May 10, 2010)

I know when I go to b2m for Beachbound & Lazy Day, I will fall in love with all 3 lipglasses esp Flurry of Fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I really *can't* buy them, not 1. And not when you say "i'm not allowed" then do, can't.

I wish I could b2m for l/g cause i'd prefer Flurry of Fun to Lazy day.


----------



## lovesongx (May 10, 2010)

My order arrived today, I'm just sorting out my pics for a blog post now!


----------



## banana1234 (May 10, 2010)

i decided i would avoid the store and get the last things i wanted online, because when i go into the store, i leave with way more than i meant to, and i just cant afford it right now, my car broke down saturday and it cost me £385 to fix today, good job i had already paid for my to the beach stuff or i would have made myself do with out now!


----------



## dirtyprincess (May 10, 2010)

Ladies i know that this is off topic but i really need your help. I would like to press my pigments and was wondering if anyone had done this and new where i could buy the alcohol from ? Thanks in advance xxx


----------



## angi (May 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyprincess* 

 
_Ladies i know that this is off topic but i really need your help. I would like to press my pigments and was wondering if anyone had done this and new where i could buy the alcohol from ? Thanks in advance xxx_

 
Ebay. I'm not saying that you won't get it anywhere else, but when I tried to get it initially I went to loads of supermarkets (think I tried Asda, Sainsburys, Tesco, Lloyds Pharmacy (who only had it on presoaked pads), Boots, and Superdrug) and I couldn't get it bottled because apparently people were buying it to try and drink it.


----------



## lovesongx (May 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyprincess* 

 
_Ladies i know that this is off topic but i really need your help. I would like to press my pigments and was wondering if anyone had done this and new where i could buy the alcohol from ? Thanks in advance xxx_

 
I think you can buy it at a chemists, I bought mine from ebay. It'll be called Isopropyl Alcohol or Rubbing Alcohol. I think between 70% and 90% strength is good enough.


----------



## banana1234 (May 10, 2010)

i work in boots, we dont sell it for obvious reasons, the druggies will buy it and drink it etc


----------



## dirtyprincess (May 10, 2010)

Thankyou ladies,i thought that would be the case,i wonder whether i could use alcohol gel .....i work in a hospital so maybe i could borrow a little !!!


----------



## banana1234 (May 10, 2010)

that thought has crossed my mind, but i am not sure it would work the same, as it has other stuff in it too?


----------



## Kirsty (May 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyprincess* 

 
_Thankyou ladies,i thought that would be the case,i wonder whether i could use alcohol gel .....i work in a hospital so maybe i could borrow a little !!!_

 
I dont think this will work, it would give a weird consistency. I got my alcohol off ebay (and a mini syringe), it was really cheap.


----------



## martiryb (May 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyprincess* 

 
_Ladies i know that this is off topic but i really need your help. I would like to press my pigments and was wondering if anyone had done this and new where i could buy the alcohol from ? Thanks in advance xxx_

 
I have that one: 100ml Isopropyl Alcohol ( IPA ) Pure TIM Cleaner on eBay (end time 01-Jun-10 09:57:16 BST)
and it is really great


----------



## ilexica (May 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_I know when I go to b2m for Beachbound & Lazy Day, I will fall in love with all 3 lipglasses esp Flurry of Fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I really *can't* buy them, not 1. And not when you say "i'm not allowed" then do, can't.

I wish I could b2m for l/g cause i'd prefer Flurry of Fun to Lazy day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know the feeling! I only got one thing from PAP and will skip TTB entirely because I'm trying not to spend money. Still, there's always MUA if I need a fix...


----------



## Kirsty (May 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilexica* 

 
_Still, there's always MUA if I need a fix... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha, i'm feeling that. I have saved so much money on collections since I found MUA, I got 2 of the Lilyland creme blushes through swapping before the collection came out saved me about £30! Just swapped for Victorian l/s aswell which I started lemming after it sold out.


----------



## ilexica (May 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Haha, i'm feeling that. I have saved so much money on collections since I found MUA, I got 2 of the Lilyland creme blushes through swapping before the collection came out saved me about £30! Just swapped for Victorian l/s aswell which I started lemming after it sold out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
It's ace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've just finalised a swap for two blushes and a rouge allure lacque, can't wait for that parcel to arrive! I'm also waiting on a mineralised blush. I tend to decide I desperately want something after it's sold out everywhere (ripe peach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) so MUA is a godsend!


----------



## Kirsty (May 11, 2010)

I picked up some stuff from the Boots original beauty formula line this lunchtime. The line is so pretty, really vintage and will look cute on my beauty shelf. Plus it's half price atm.

Check it out now, while it's cheap. 
Face Care Products - Boots Original Beauty Formula - Boots

OoOoh I can't wait to get home. My bf has informed me my parcel has arrived from Canada with my new Stereo Rose msf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Been waiting for 5 weeks because of the damn Volcanic Ash. He also got me some Creme Brulee Shower Gel for £2 from ASDA upon my instructions. Today has been the day of hauls yay!

Back on Topic:

Anyone think TTB will be in store tomorrow??, I always get the feeling that when I go in on Thursdays, the collection has been there longer than a day. Maybe i'm just going mad. I will have a stroll past, ya know, just in case


----------



## Anitacska (May 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_I picked up some stuff from the Boots original beauty formula line this lunchtime. The line is so pretty, really vintage and will look cute on my beauty shelf. Plus it's half price atm.

Check it out now, while it's cheap. 
Face Care Products - Boots Original Beauty Formula - Boots

OoOoh I can't wait to get home. My bf has informed me my parcel has arrived from Canada with my new Stereo Rose msf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Been waiting for 5 weeks because of the damn Volcanic Ash. He also got me some Creme Brulee Shower Gel for £2 from ASDA upon my instructions. Today has been the day of hauls yay!

Back on Topic:

Anyone think TTB will be in store tomorrow??, I always get the feeling that when I go in on Thursdays, the collection has been there longer than a day. Maybe i'm just going mad. I will have a stroll past, ya know, just in case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm pretty sure it's Thursday, but my local counter sells out of popular stuff very quickly, so if I don't go on Thursday, some things might be gone by the weekend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love Stereo Rose MSF! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I already have a couple of them, but will definitely pick up another one when it's re-released this summer. Just wish they'd re-release Pleasureflush and Metal Rock as well (Metal Rock I won't buy at crazy prices mainly because I've never had a chance to see it in person and don't know if I can actually use it, whereas I bought a Pleasureflush for $70 unseen because it's an easy to wear colour). 

I find swapping on MUA so time consuming, I send out 5-6 requests and get maybe one reply and it's usually a no anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 People are so rude not responding to requests. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean how long does it take to type "no thanks" and click send??? Also I don't know, maybe I don't have good enough swap items, but I'm finding it really difficult to swap nowadays. *sigh*


----------



## anita22 (May 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyprincess* 

 
_Thankyou ladies,i thought that would be the case,i wonder whether i could use alcohol gel .....i work in a hospital so maybe i could borrow a little !!!_

 
Actually you can also buy it from Maplin. They have it on their online store (it's listed as Isopropyl Alcohol). I buy it in cans of several litres and use it to clean my brushes (mixed with a bit of spray-on leave-in conditioner). So far I've had the current container for a year and still not finished it! Might be a bit safer than buying from Ebay?


----------



## Kirsty (May 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I'm pretty sure it's Thursday, but my local counter sells out of popular stuff very quickly, so if I don't go on Thursday, some things might be gone by the weekend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love Stereo Rose MSF! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I already have a couple of them, but will definitely pick up another one when it's re-released this summer. Just wish they'd re-release Pleasureflush and Metal Rock as well (Metal Rock I won't buy at crazy prices mainly because I've never had a chance to see it in person and don't know if I can actually use it, whereas I bought a Pleasureflush for $70 unseen because it's an easy to wear colour). 

I find swapping on MUA so time consuming, I send out 5-6 requests and get maybe one reply and it's usually a no anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 People are so rude not responding to requests. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean how long does it take to type "no thanks" and click send??? Also I don't know, maybe I don't have good enough swap items, but I'm finding it really difficult to swap nowadays. *sigh*_

 
It's not you, swapping has been dead for a lot of ladies recently. Especially because most people don't swap internationally. I'm so used to sending out 10 swap requests only to get a reply from 2, usually no..that I don't let it bother me anymore.

I'd love to get my hands on Pleasureflush, but I wouldn't pay over retail for it, there's too many dupes. I'm not too bothered about Metal Rock, because it is so dark, I think its like a chocolate brown from swatches. I can't pull off bronzers. Either that or i'm doing it wrong


----------



## Kirsty (May 12, 2010)

After sleeping on it, i'm not going to get Lazy Day l/s I have so many pale pink lipsticks that are similar. Nude Rose, 3N (x2), Creme Cup, Patisserie. Ok, they may have differences but are they going to look any different on the lips? probably not. I'm going to b2m for Beachbound & get Ruby Woo in place of LD, which is much more exciting. I have Russian Red which is too deep in colour so this will be perfect.

If it was meant to be Lazy Day will find me on MUA


----------



## angi (May 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_OoOoh I can't wait to get home. My bf has informed me my parcel has arrived from Canada with my new Stereo Rose msf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Been waiting for 5 weeks because of the damn Volcanic Ash._

 
Oooh, what do you think of Stereo Rose Kirsty? I've passed it up a few times because corals look awful on me, but when I see it on sales etc I have to drag myself away from it because it's such a HTF item!

I really like my PaP and TTB goodies - although I have to say I disappoint myself by buying so many dupes! I thought that Splashing lipgloss was going to be brighter - but it's still a pretty colour. I LOVE my chromagraphic pencil though - makes me actually look awake!


----------



## Kirsty (May 12, 2010)

It was strange it wasn't the package with Stereo Rose in it that i've been waiting for, for 5 weeks, But a different package from Canada that was only posted on Friday (4 days) crazy. I definately didn't expect it to be that one.

Where are you stereo rose, I neeeed you?!!

And thank you, you have just turned me off Splashing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay


----------



## Anitacska (May 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_If it was meant to be Lazy Day will find me on MUA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Very philosophical, Kirsty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How do you like your Stereo Rose btw?

I'm really excited, can't wait to go to my local counter tomorrow morning, I'll be there by 10 am! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Secretly hoping I won't want anything else, but will check out the lipsticks, lipglasses and eyeshadows, and Get Away Bronze anyway.


----------



## Kirsty (May 12, 2010)

I wonder what time MAC opens, hmmmmmmm I can't go 'til about 12.30, but I wouldn't have thought anything would sell out _that_ fast.


----------



## Anitacska (May 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_ How do you like your Stereo Rose btw?_

 
Oh sorry, it seems we posted at the same time. Shame about you not receiving it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have to say I was a bit disappointed with Spashing, I thought it was gonna be darker and brighter, I actually thought they'd sent the wrong lipglass at first. It's pretty though, but might not have got it if I'd seen it in person first. (That's me and my stupid impatience, ordering things unseen!)


----------



## Anitacska (May 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_I wonder what time MAC opens, hmmmmmmm I can't go 'til about 12.30, but I wouldn't have thought anything would sell out that fast._

 
I think mine opens at 9.30, but I actually need to be back by 12.30, so have to go as early as possible.


----------



## Kirsty (May 12, 2010)

I just read on the In The Groove discussion that the Stereo Rose is lighter than the original (yep 10 years later, lol) I'm glad i've got a chance to own the original, plus it was only $20 CAD or so.

Damn, I start work at 9.30 wanted to go before hand, oh well, no bother.


----------



## Anitacska (May 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_I just read on the In The Groove discussion that the Stereo Rose is lighter than the original (yep 10 years later, lol) I'm glad i've got a chance to own the original, plus it was only $20 CAD or so.

Damn, I start work at 9.30 wanted to go before hand, oh well, no bother._

 
Not sure if I like the idea of it being lighter than the original. I love the original shade as a blush, if it was a lot lighter, it wouldn't work, and I already have a million highlighters, so don't need another one. I'll probably get one anyway just to see though.


----------



## ilexica (May 12, 2010)

Being pathetically pale, I'm really looking forward to the idea of a lighter stereo rose. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh - moan - I got customsed for the first time ever on makeup. I don't know what it is yet (I'm waiting on two parcels) but I got hit with £13 in customs. Grrr!


----------



## Anitacska (May 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilexica* 

 
_Being pathetically pale, I'm really looking forward to the idea of a lighter stereo rose. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh - moan - I got customsed for the first time ever on makeup. I don't know what it is yet (I'm waiting on two parcels) but I got hit with £13 in customs. Grrr!_

 
I don't mind paying customs too much, what annoys me is that the Royal Mail adds a £7 (or is it £8?) fee to it "for collecting the package and paying the customs fee on your behalf". Like it costs anywhere near that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I now always ask people to mark the packages as gift and put value below $10 (although I believe the limit is about $55 if it's a gift, but better to be safe than sorry).


----------



## Kirsty (May 12, 2010)

I usually ask that it is marked as "used cosmetics" less than $10 and do so in return. The package I got yesterday was marked at $30 & was fine. I would have been pissed if I had to pay £13! It would be way cheaper to get it returned & have it sent again with a lower value.

I too am glad that Stereo Rose is going to be lighter as I have pasty skin, too.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (May 12, 2010)

I got some alcohol today from a Boots Pharmacy, but it was just a pharmacy not like your normal boots store.


----------



## LMD84 (May 12, 2010)

i'm happy nothing has sold out from to teh beach yet! i can order my goodies tommorow! yay!


----------



## angi (May 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_And thank you, you have just turned me off Splashing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay_

 
Always glad to help!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 
_ I have to say I was a bit disappointed with Spashing, I thought it was gonna be darker and brighter, I actually thought they'd sent the wrong lipglass at first. It's pretty though, but might not have got it if I'd seen it in person first. (That's me and my stupid impatience, ordering things unseen!)_

 
Me too! I thought it was going to be a dark rose pink - I was a bit confused when I took it out of the box. I can only say I'm really glad I didn't buy the lighter pink too- that would have been way too light. 

Now I really want to go and track down an old stereo rose - just because it's not the same as the new one (although I think I will wait until I actually see comparison swatches - after all MSFs aren't the most reliable colour wise). I shouldn't even want it though!


----------



## ilexica (May 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_I usually ask that it is marked as "used cosmetics" less than $10 and do so in return. The package I got yesterday was marked at $30 & was fine. I would have been pissed if I had to pay £13! It would be way cheaper to get it returned & have it sent again with a lower value.

I too am glad that Stereo Rose is going to be lighter as I have pasty skin, too._

 
I do too - I was a muppet this time and forgot to ask, though. Oh well, I'll find out on Monday once I have money! I'll be so annoyed if it's a swap package rather than a specktra purchase, but I've learnt my lesson for sure. There's just no point marking its true value when insurance is so expensive anyway. (Note to any HMRC employees reading this: I would never dodge the tax system and all my incoming packages are worth less than $10, honest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Anitacska (May 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i'm happy nothing has sold out from to teh beach yet! i can order my goodies tommorow! yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Marine Life is sold out on the website!


----------



## Kirsty (May 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilexica* 

 
_(Note to any HMRC employees reading this: I would never dodge the tax system and all my incoming packages are worth less than $10, honest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 





 bless ya


----------



## Sojourner (May 12, 2010)

I hate getting smacked with customs too, I don't mind if the package is worth a lot but when it's near the threshold then it's annoying because most likely you are buying from abroad because it's cheaper, but then it's not with the customs...by the way, the limit for a purchase is £18 and for 'gifts' is £35 before they get taxed...yeah, a gift with a declared value of over £35 will still get taxed even though it's a gift (or pretend gift lol) and you have to bear in mind the US$ to GBP conversion


----------



## cky (May 13, 2010)

Hi beauties, anyone knows what collections are going to be released in June? TIA xx


----------



## Kirsty (May 13, 2010)

Wohoo TTB swatching day! I'm excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*wonders where everybody is*


----------



## angi (May 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_*wonders where everybody is* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Maybe everyone's at MAC swatching? 

Sooooo...... tell all. What did you swatch.... what did you get...... is everything pretty?!


----------



## Kirsty (May 13, 2010)

I just went on a swatchathon. 2 sets of b2m in hand. Well, you can no longer b2m for special packaging. "we used to, but because we don't get many in..Say we get 12 & the staff buy some" 12?! thats why everything sells out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not too disappointed this time round. Lazy Day was your usual suspect light pink lustre..been done many times. I did want to b2m for Beach Bound, probably for the casing, but it wasn't anything special, peach frost, no pigmentation.

I was suprised by the lighter Cream Bronzer, it didn't look too muddy on me! I could pull it off, so there is hope for fair beauties.

The only thing I was gutted about was Flurry of Fun, it's so unique & pretty. This is the thing I would have bought (5 of) it has a lovely green & violet sheen. Kind of like Lollipop Loving in a lipglass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I couldn't afford to buy another lipgloss, either that of my OH would have killed me. Splashing was nice, too, but nothing overly unique.

So I ended up b2m'ing for Ruby Woo & Snob. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus I got served by the guy who works there, I love him..Hes so helpful & doesn't judge or look down on anyone. He was working the whole store, cause the other 2 gals where doing consults. & a mighty fine job he was doing.


----------



## Anitacska (May 13, 2010)

Hello!

I was swatching this morning too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Everything looked so pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got Funbathing l/s, Flurry of Fun l/g (agree with Kirsty, it's gorgeous!), Firecracker e/s and Beach Bronze cream bronzer. I don't really know why I bought the cream bronzer because I don't normally use cream products or bronzers, but it's so pretty (got gorgeous shimmer to it and it's not at all muddy for me, it does work well actually, so not a waste of money after all). I didn't get Get Away Bronze because it is quite dark and I know it wouldn't look good on me, and the other lipsticks were a bit blah to me (except Thrills that I'd got last week) and the light pink lipglass wasn't anything special. Absolutely loving Funbathing, it's so pretty! Looks brown in the tube, but it's actually more reddish-purple on me, really quite gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll post some swatches on the TTB swatch thread in a minute.


----------



## GoldenFairy (May 13, 2010)

I went to MAC soho this afternoon and they had some sort of an event for this evening only where there is 20% off everything if you have a Grazia voucher (which you could get online). My friend only alerted me to it late this morning and gave me her voucher as my internet was down -that's why I couldn't tell you all 'til now. If you live near london there's still time to go but be warned that the queue is pretty HUUUUUUGGGGEEE! I had to wait nearly an hour to get in and they had already sold out of the highlight powder and some other bits.

I did get Thrills, Dressmaker Dressmaker, Weekend Bronzer, a back-up of Splashing <3, Bronze Body Oil, Sweet and Punchy and my foundation. They were all 20% cheaper so I don't feel tooooo bad! (and yes I am still out of work, I have no sense or self control at all!)


----------



## LMD84 (May 14, 2010)

you know on second glance before i made my order i looked at the swatches again and the only two things i bought was the green liner and firecracker. nothing else seemed that exciting to me. but i did add to my cart a 222 brush and also another 15 pan shadow palette


----------



## Kirsty (May 14, 2010)

I like it when sneaky things end up in your cart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been eyeing up the 242, it may have to end up in my bag.

I got an email from MAC yesterday entitled "Stop Teasing" saying I had added stuff in my bag & not checked out. I'm like "get used to it!"


----------



## LMD84 (May 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_I like it when sneaky things end up in your cart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been eyeing up the 242, it may have to end up in my bag.

I got an email from MAC yesterday entitled "Stop Teasing" saying I had added stuff in my bag & not checked out. I'm like "get used to it!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hee hee! yeah i always put things in the basket because i debate buying them. i have to be careful though because once i forgot they were in the cart and then added what i wanted to buy and ended up buying the lot because i paid no attention to the contents of the cart and the total! doh!


----------



## Anitacska (May 16, 2010)

Well I have finally got around to swatching Coral Crepe (the Guildford counter had a tester) and decided not to get it, but at least I'm not wondering anymore if I should or shouldn't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I saw that Marine Life has sold out there already, but I think they still had everything else. I picked up 3 Lustreglasses which are my new favourite glosses. Such gorgeous texture, wish all Lipglasses were like them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, off topic, but it left me wondering about how clueless some assistants are: I wondered over to the Guerlain counter to see if they had the new summer collection in yet and asked about the new style Meteorites. The assistant said there were no new ones (erm, hello???) and when I pointed out that they were already out in America, changed the subject and asked if I'd tried their bronzers. I just thought how ridiculous that I know more about their upcoming releases than he does!


----------



## banana1234 (May 17, 2010)

so what are we getting next time guys? we've had to the beach already, so is it only superglass next?


----------



## ilexica (May 17, 2010)

I don't know, at the moment I'm feeling a bit 'blah' about the upcoming collections. I'm looking forward to Stereo Rose, and maybe a couple of the pigments from Alice and Olivia if I can get a CP. (Although I'm going through a phase of not using eye products, since I'm finding them quite irritating at the moment). I think when I found out the old jars were being discontinued I got a kind of pokemon-craze ('gotta catch 'em all!') but now I'm looking at my makeup collection and finally thinking...I probably have too much. So while I'm definitely still picking stuff up, I feel like I can't justify buying more than a couple of things per collection unless I'm really crazy about them, since chances are I own something similar anyway. I think the 5am starts I had last year really killed my creative makeup mojo and I've not gotten it back...good job I have the FOTD section for inspiration, otherwise I'd never get out of the rut!


----------



## LMD84 (May 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_so what are we getting next time guys? we've had to the beach already, so is it only superglass next?_

 
must be just superglass... which is  a bit sukcy tbh...


----------



## nunu (May 17, 2010)

^Atleast we get to save some money


----------



## Anitacska (May 17, 2010)

I'm actually looking forward to the Superglass collection, there are a few lovely shades that I'd like to check out. 

But I'm mostly excited for the mineralize collection, I love mineralize everything. Also while I already have a couple of Stereo Rose MSFs, I would like to get one and see if the new one is different. I would have liked them to come up with some new ones too, I feel that repromoting By Candlelight and Comfort only a few months after the first release is a bit pointless.


----------



## Kirsty (May 18, 2010)

I'm looking forward to a lighter Stereo Rose, as I got my original one through on Friday. I haven't tried it out, yet..but it looks scary dark. I may have finally found a use for my 181se buffer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree Superglass' look sucky..Cherry Electric is such a good name, too..Why waste it?!


----------



## Anitacska (May 18, 2010)

I don't think the Stereo Rose is at all scary. Just remember it's a blush, not an all over highlighter and apply accordingly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just love the beautiful glow it gives.


----------



## ilexica (May 18, 2010)

I'm really looking forward to picking up another By Candlelight (just picked up the first one today - that's what the customs charge was for, the seller marked it as $40 and non-gift 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and it's perfect for me, so I can see myself wanting a backup. I expect I'll go gaga for that collection - at the moment I just want the two MSFs, but I have the horrible feeling that when I see it in the flesh I'll want lots of other stuff too...


----------



## Kirsty (May 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I don't think the Stereo Rose is at all scary. Just remember it's a blush, not an all over highlighter and apply accordingly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just love the beautiful glow it gives._

 
Yep, I couldn't imagine trying to highlight with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would look like a sunburnt lobster. I just think it's 'cause i'm a bit fairer than you, it looks intimidating. I'm an NC10-NC15 whereas you are NC25, if I remember correctly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However, I reserve judgement until I try it. 

For some strange reason I own Azalea blush (what was I thinking??!) so I can give this a good go. 

I will do a cheek swatch & put it in the swatches thread for In the Groove, like I did with Instant Chic, when I get round to it.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilexica* 

 
_I'm really looking forward to picking up another By Candlelight (just picked up the first one today - that's what the customs charge was for, the seller marked it as $40 and non-gift )_

 
I'm scared then if you got charged £13 on $40. I'm expecting to receive my order from Sugarpill soon. I spent $120..so I just hope she either under-values it, or the customs people are in a good mood!!


----------



## Kirsty (May 18, 2010)

Yay, I just saw the post on Temptalia. The Disney "Venemous Villains" collection is confirmed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wohoo, also it is set to launch globally at the same time (sept) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry if i'm a year behind.


----------



## LMD84 (May 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_^Atleast we get to save some money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
very true!


----------



## banana1234 (May 18, 2010)

yes, i am very glad it is only superglass, although i might like a superglass, i dont need it, i have plenty other lipglass and dazzleglasses i was happy with before these came along, and i am banning myself from even stepping into mac to swatch these. i am officially banned until july!


----------



## Anitacska (May 18, 2010)

Kirsty, I don't actually know "what" I am as I don't own any Mac foundation, but I use MSFN in Light Medium and Medium, so whatever that is. (I use Givenchy Photoperfection foundation in #4 Perfect Vanilla if that helps.) Definitely not TOO pale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You will love Stereo Rose I'm sure. Azalea blush ombre doesn't work for me either, but it's too cool for me. I can only use the darker side, that's about okay.

Ilexica, By Candlelight is pretty, I have 2 (decided to get a back up in case it turns out to be the next Pleasureflush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but I would have liked them to repromote something older like Pleasureflush and Metail Rock instead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ooh I'm intrigued by the Disney Villans collection, sounds great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way, I was mooching about on Mac UK (as you do) and noticed that the 131 brush is back in stock if anyone's interested!


----------



## Anitacska (May 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_I'm scared then if you got charged £13 on $40. I'm expecting to receive my order from Sugarpill soon. I spent $120..so I just hope she either under-values it, or the customs people are in a good mood!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's not the customs charge that's high, it's the bloody Post Office charging £8 for every package! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So on $120 you'll probably "only" pay £22-23, since the £8 is fixed. I now don't buy from sellers on eBay unless they agree to under-value and mark as gift, otherwise it's not worth it.


----------



## LMD84 (May 19, 2010)

i'm so excited for the disney collection! i keep watching the little teaser clip over and over again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 i'd love to say i'll buy everything from the collection! but know i won't be able to. but i may be able to get nick to buy me some bits to put away for my birthday which is in october!


----------



## Kirsty (May 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_You will love Stereo Rose I'm sure. Azalea blush ombre doesn't work for me either, but it's too cool for me. I can only use the darker side, that's about okay._

 
Good, i'm going to try it tonight! I'm probably just being a pansy. By azalea, I mean this

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/__8kI11wxo2...sia-Azalea.jpg





Azalea Blossom I could handle, but this is a tad OTT, lol.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_ So on $120 you'll probably "only" pay £22-23, since the £8 is fixed._


----------



## dirtyprincess (May 19, 2010)

Teaser clip !!! What teaser clip.......


----------



## lovesongx (May 19, 2010)

So in the UK we're getting:
June: Superglass, Opulash
July: 
August: In The Groove, Digi Pops
September: Fabulous Felines, Disney Venemous Villains

??


----------



## lovesongx (May 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyprincess* 

 
_Teaser clip !!! What teaser clip......._

 
Venomous Villains !!


----------



## Kirsty (May 19, 2010)

Oh wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it looks rather Tim Burton'esc..i'm so excited. There is sure to be no light pink lustres in this collection. 

They should bring out a Queen's Sin dupe, it would be very fitting. Very Snow White evil Queen. Oohohh & call it Poison Apple!!!


----------



## LMD84 (May 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovesongx* 

 
_So in the UK we're getting:
June: Superglass, Opulash
July: 
August: In The Groove, Digi Pops
September: Fabulous Felines, Disney Venemous Villains

??_

 
ooohhh opulash is amazing! i bought one the other week in the states and it's the first mac mascara where i have actually been impressed and will buy again


----------



## Anitacska (May 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Good, i'm going to try it tonight! I'm probably just being a pansy. By azalea, I mean this

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/__8kI11wxo2...sia-Azalea.jpg





Azalea Blossom I could handle, but this is a tad OTT, lol.









_

 
Hahaha, it IS a "tad" OTT!


----------



## Blushbaby (May 19, 2010)

Looking forward to In the Groove - that's about it really.


----------



## dirtyprincess (May 19, 2010)

My counter said than in the groove will be released in july x


----------



## Anitacska (May 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyprincess* 

 
_My counter said than in the groove will be released in july x_

 
The girls on my counter never know what's coming out and when, so I wouldn't trust their info too much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But yay if it's true, that's the collection I'm mostly waiting for this summer. I want ALL the mineralized stuff!


----------



## LMD84 (May 20, 2010)

i'm very much looking forward to the into the groove collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope it is july for us... but i won't hold my breath! although we currently hve nothing listed for july so who knows! i shall keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## LMD84 (May 25, 2010)

just realised that in July the Alice and Olivia collection comes out in the us. and i'm cp'ing for the pigments! so even if we don't get into the groove in july, i shall be getting some mac goodies!


----------



## Anitacska (May 26, 2010)

So funny, just got the new Heat magazine and they're featuring Marine Life in it. Hahaha, good to luck to everyone who wants to buy it having seen it in there! I don't know why they're even bothering... (Btw they're also featuring Hipness and Splashing.)

I'm getting a little excited about Superglass, can't wait to go and check it out, I'm assuming it'll launch next Thursday (3rd June)?


----------



## LMD84 (May 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_So funny, just got the new Heat magazine and they're featuring Marine Life in it. Hahaha, good to luck to everyone who wants to buy it having seen it in there! I don't know why they're even bothering... (Btw they're also featuring Hipness and Splashing.)
*
I'm getting a little excited about Superglass, can't wait to go and check it out, I'm assuming it'll launch next Thursday (3rd June)?*_

 
i would imagine so... and perhaps online the day before. i'm still skipping, when i saw them in real life i just didn't like them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'll stick with my too many dazzleglasses!


----------



## banana1234 (May 27, 2010)

how wierd, you know how the 131 has always been out of stock on the mac website? it is now in stock... this collection has been out for almost a month, and it suddenly becomes in stock?


----------



## yazerella (May 27, 2010)

I'm excited about In The Groove. And most of the later collections too. Like Venomous Villains!


----------



## nunu (May 27, 2010)

Banana love your new avatar! You look gorgeous.


----------



## LMD84 (May 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Banana love your new avatar! You look gorgeous._

 





 you look beautiful!


----------



## Anitacska (May 28, 2010)

Very nice new picture!


----------



## banana1234 (May 28, 2010)

thanks guys that's really nice of you


----------



## sosdrielle (May 28, 2010)

If Fabulous Felines launces in September, a month after the US as normal, and Venomous Villains also launches that month, that's terrible!!!! I'm never going to be able to afford getting everything I want! I already have a huge list from the prelim info we got for Fabulous Felines!


----------



## LMD84 (May 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sosdrielle* 

 
_If Fabulous Felines launces in September, a month after the US as normal, and Venomous Villains also launches that month, that's terrible!!!! I'm never going to be able to afford getting everything I want! I already have a huge list from the prelim info we got for Fabulous Felines!_

 
well i'm hoping that we get felines at teh start of september and the disney at the end of the month.... i can but hope!


----------



## Anitacska (May 30, 2010)

Does anyone know when Superglass is actually launching here? I went shopping today and asked a MUA at my Mac counter if it was launching next week. This is the conversation we had:

MUA: No, it's launching in June.
Me: It is June next week.
MUA: Then July. If it was launching next week we'd have it in stock by now. The new mascara is coming out next week.


----------



## lovesongx (May 30, 2010)

According to Susanne we're getting In The Groove in July so...

June: Opulash
July: In The Groove, Superglass (if Anitacska's MUA is correct)
August: Digi Pops
September: Fabulous Felines, Disney Venemous Villains


----------



## Anitacska (May 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovesongx* 

 
_According to Susanne we're getting In The Groove in July so...

June: Opulash
July: In The Groove, Superglass (if Anitacska's MUA is correct)
August: Digi Pops
September: Fabulous Felines, Disney Venemous Villains_

 
Not sure I like that, since I want to pick up a lot of stuff from In The Groove, and probably 4-5 Superglasses, I would have liked them in separate months. Ugh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mind you, the MUAs at that counter are almost always wrong, so I'll need to keep an eye on the website and phone them come Tuesday/Thursday.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 1, 2010)

Well, no sign of Superglasses or anything else new on the Mac website. Maybe nothing is coming out this week after all.


----------



## dirtyprincess (Jun 1, 2010)

Seems that its only opulash this month ! Hmmm how strange !


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyprincess* 

 
_Seems that its only opulash this month ! Hmmm how strange !_

 
Oh well, never mind, at least I'll spend less this month. I waaaaaay overspent last month with TBT and PAP, and the new Guerlain Meteorites, Dior quints, etc. all coming out at once!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 1, 2010)

guess your MUA was right afterall about superglass not being this month. You'd think they would have put it out this month with opulash so that people have mor emoney next month for the in the groove collection - those mineral products aint cheap!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_guess your MUA was right afterall about superglass not being this month. You'd think they would have put it out this month with opulash so that people have mor emoney next month for the in the groove collection - those mineral products aint cheap! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It would have made more sense for sure. Like when they did Dazzlesglasses and Dazzlelashes. 

I'll probably spend about £250 on the In the groove collection as it is, hope I won't like many of the Superglasses or my credit card will melt and my husband will get a heart attack!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_It would have made more sense for sure. Like when they did Dazzlesglasses and Dazzlelashes. 

*I'll probably spend about £250 on the In the groove collection* as it is, hope I won't like many of the Superglasses or my credit card will melt and my husband will get a heart attack! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
holy crap! yeah that is alot one one collection... but it doesn't help that the mineral prodcutsare quite a bit more expencive than normal products. you got a birthday coming up?! maybe you could ask for gift cards?


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_holy crap! yeah that is alot one one collection... but it doesn't help that the mineral prodcutsare quite a bit more expencive than normal products. you got a birthday coming up?! maybe you could ask for gift cards?_

 
Trouble is, I really like mineralized products and I sort of collect them, I have all the other eyeshadows and blushes, so I want to get these too. And there are 9 eyeshadows in this collection! Plus if I pick up a Stereo Rose and maybe 2 or 3 lipsticks, that all adds up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





No birthday coming up, it'll just go on the credit card. I'm lucky that my husband earns well and never checks how much I spend, so I don't get into trouble as long as I'm halfway sensible.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm been good, I've fell in love with alot of NARS recently so I've cut my lists down a bit, I've never had a mineralize shadow before so I've only three down that looked nice, I like the idea of three
I really want to get two petticoats and two Stero Rose. I'm not totally sure if I'm going to like it, but if I don't they I have two to swap away for things I really do like, or if I do love it I've got a back up! I'm so lucky I can get US prices this time
I'm still unsure if my Pale skin will be able to handle either a bronzey blush or maybe By Candle Light or Comfort? What do you girls think? I am as pale as my image shows!


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DollyGirl92* 

 
_I'm still unsure if my Pale skin will be able to handle either a bronzey blush or maybe By Candle Light or Comfort? What do you girls think? I am as pale as my image shows!_

 
It was said in the Warm & Cozy thread that Comfort looked muddy and orange on fairer skin, a few times. I think Cheeky Bronze would be a better choice than Comfort.

I meant it when I said LoL would be my last big collection haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well until Disney Villains! I have so much now, I barely have time to use it.

I have skipped/will skip:
- To the Beach
- Pret a Papier
- Opulash
- Superglass
- In the Groove (I have by candlelight, petticoat & just got an original Stereo Rose, which I have yet to use, its been sitting in my traincase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). The blush with 1/2 lavender looks gorgeous in the product pics though!


----------



## ilexica (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm going to have to be good with this one. I'm planning to get two MSFs and maybe a couple of lip products and/or a blush. I could happily have it all but I'm going to have to try and be relatively frugal...


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_It was said in the Warm & Cozy thread that Comfort looked muddy and orange on fairer skin, a few times. I think Cheeky Bronze would be a better choice than Comfort._

 
yeah i agree with this. i have cheeky bronze and i'm nc20... when using a very light hand it looks beautiful... if comfort is darker than cheeky bronze i think it would look orange...


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 2, 2010)

That sounds good, I'm curious about by candle light because of the pink tones it apparently has.


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DollyGirl92* 

 
_That sounds good, I'm curious about by candle light because of the pink tones it apparently has._

 
Oh, By Candlelight is a total must have, it's gorgeous.

You can see here swatches of pretty much all the MSF including By Candlelight & Comfort
too much blush: MAC Warm & Cozy collection MSFs- By Candlelight and Comfort

looking at comparison swatches of Comfort, I think it will be way too dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can't beat Blonde MSF, it will always be my fave!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Oh, By Candlelight is a total must have, it's gorgeous.

You can see here swatches of pretty much all the MSF including By Candlelight & Comfort
too much blush: MAC Warm & Cozy collection MSFs- By Candlelight and Comfort

looking at comparison swatches of Comfort, I think it will be way too dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can't beat Blonde MSF, it will always be my fave!_

 
I agree, By Candlelight is gorgeous, but Comfort seemed too dark and muddy on me. (I don't know my NW/NC number as I don't use Mac foundation, but I use Light Medium & Medium MSFN, so am pretty fair anyway.) 

I would also say fair skinned people who want to get Petticoat would be better off finding a Petticoat with very little veining, because I have one with lots of dark veining and it's too dark even as a blush for me. I also have one with hardly any veining and it looks gorgeous.


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Jun 3, 2010)

So, is it just Opulash out today? If so, it will save me the hassle of trying to drag 3 small children to the MAC counter!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wannabe Junkie* 

 
_So, is it just Opulash out today? If so, it will save me the hassle of trying to drag 3 small children to the MAC counter!_

 
yup just opulash


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Jun 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yup just opulash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks LMD84, you have just saved me a lot of stress! I do have to try and locate Models Own in Peach Sherbert though but that's a different matter.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wannabe Junkie* 

 
_So, is it just Opulash out today? If so, it will save me the hassle of trying to drag 3 small children to the MAC counter!_

 
awww thats so cute! my boyfriend has a tantrum if I try take him to MAC, sorta like a three year old


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wannabe Junkie* 

 
_So, is it just Opulash out today? If so, it will save me the hassle of trying to drag 3 small children to the MAC counter!_

 
I was facing the same dilemma too, and also contemplated late night shopping (shops are open much later on Thursdays in Kingston), but now I don't have to. Phew! 

I'm quite annoyed actually, we seem to have school holiday almost every time a new interesting collection comes out, it was Polling Day last month when PAP came out, and Easter holiday the month before! They really should think of those of us with young children when deciding on release dates! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really hope In The Groove comes out in July, otherwise if it's in August, I'll have to take all 3 kids to the Mac counter on the day of the release.


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Jun 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DollyGirl92* 

 
_awww thats so cute! my boyfriend has a tantrum if I try take him to MAC, sorta like a three year old_

 
I have two boys and I believe they have been trained by their Dad to sabotage my shopping! They all pull the same face whether 4 or 34!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I was facing the same dilemma too, and also contemplated late night shopping (shops are open much later on Thursdays in Kingston), but now I don't have to. Phew! 

I'm quite annoyed actually, we seem to have school holiday almost every time a new interesting collection comes out, it was Polling Day last month when PAP came out, and Easter holiday the month before! They really should think of those of us with young children when deciding on release dates! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really hope In The Groove comes out in July, otherwise if it's in August, I'll have to take all 3 kids to the Mac counter on the day of the release. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You're right, it does always seem to coincide with the holidays. I usually opt for the evening too. Embarrassingly this does involve everyone getting in the car (husband included) and they have to drive around whilst I grab the goods! The SA's must wonder why I'm in such a rush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I agree, By Candlelight is gorgeous, but Comfort seemed too dark and muddy on me. (I don't know my NW/NC number as I don't use Mac foundation, but I use Light Medium & Medium MSFN, so am pretty fair anyway.)_

 
Being a Siberian, Dollygirl will be a Light in MSFN, so if it is dark/muddy on you us pasties have no hope. light medium & medium MSFN are probably best suited to NC or NW 20/25 respectively.

With my months off MAC collections i'm going to be doing some serious stash shopping, especially all my MSF's. I broke out Porcelain Pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 today & Ever Hip. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's exciting to use stuff!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wannabe Junkie* 

 
_I have two boys and I believe they have been trained by their Dad to sabotage my shopping! They all pull the same face whether 4 or 34!



You're right, it does always seem to coincide with the holidays. I usually opt for the evening too. Embarrassingly this does involve everyone getting in the car (husband included) and they have to drive around whilst I grab the goods! The SA's must wonder why I'm in such a rush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
I normally go either during the week when they're in school/nursery or at the weekend if we don't have anything planned, and I always try to go on my own. Even my 8-year-old thinks I buy too much make up, so I don't need them breathing down my neck when I'm trying to choose things.


----------



## dirtyprincess (Jun 3, 2010)

Im trying to put i final list together and even though my budget is £100 im having a problem deciding ! Do i need more brown mineralize eyeshadow ?!
So far im definately getting 
Stereo rose msf
Petticoat msf (with a teeny amount of veining if i can)
Go for it lipstick
Cherry ? lipgloss 

Possibles include
Happy together blush
Jazzed lipstick 
All styled up lipstick
Mineralize eyeshadow ???
Oh mac why do you make it so hard !!! Cant everything be permanant !

Also ladies im in the market for a new mascara so shall i get opulash or YSL faux cil noir radical ??


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Jun 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I normally go either during the week when they're in school/nursery or at the weekend if we don't have anything planned, and I always try to go on my own. Even my 8-year-old thinks I buy too much make up, so I don't need them breathing down my neck when I'm trying to choose things. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh dear, I can look forward to them telling me off for buying too much then. I can't wait! At the moment they just want to put it on whenever I do.

I'm pleased it's a quiet MAC month as I've already spent up for now. I'm not sure I dare look at what I fancy from up coming collections!


----------



## ilexica (Jun 3, 2010)

Oooh, cheeky bronze looks really nice. Might have to hunt one down on MUA.

Kirsty, how do you wear blonde MSF? I've tried it on cheeks but it just makes me look sunburnt


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilexica* 

 
_Oooh, cheeky bronze looks really nice. Might have to hunt one down on MUA.

Kirsty, how do you wear blonde MSF? I've tried it on cheeks but it just makes me look sunburnt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I recently aquired that one myself actually! I love it over the top of summer rose beauty powder or Illamasqua's katie, it gives me a great 'glow' without looking oily. Not yet tried using it as a highlight yet but I do really like it.

Thankyou for the help girls with the bronze question! I'm going to get 'New Vibe' since it's less and if I don't like it I suppose its less of a loss.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 4, 2010)

Ignore that! I found out...£29.50 was the SCF price, and I hope they don't go up!


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilexica* 

 
_Oooh, cheeky bronze looks really nice. Might have to hunt one down on MUA.

Kirsty, how do you wear blonde MSF? I've tried it on cheeks but it just makes me look sunburnt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I've honestly never had this problem..I just wear it as a blush (sometimes as an e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I even apply with my 129 & not 131 so it "shows up".

To be fair, I haven't worn this since last summer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so maybe I was a bit darker then. I find in summer I get tanned enough to wear SFF NC15, whereas it is normally way too dark.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 4, 2010)

i have blonde msf and it never looks like 'sunburn' on me either... perhaps you could use a bigger fluffier brush to apply so it's not going on too heavily? i use the 129


----------



## ilexica (Jun 5, 2010)

Thankee. I use the 187, but I find that a lot of blue-toned pinks do this to me, I've no idea why. Particularly if I use them as a highlighter. Porcelain pink, light flush etc are fine but blonde just doesn't seem to flatter me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But thank you, I'll have a play with it as a shadow later...


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 8, 2010)

I just got this week's Heat and in the "This week we're all about..." section they featured 2 mineralize eyeshadows from In The Groove! Does that mean the collection is coming out early? I am so excited, going to keep checking the Mac website to see if it pops up on there today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't imagine they would feature something that's not out for weeks yet, please please let it be true! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a long list and I want the stuff now!!!


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 8, 2010)

I've noticed magazines feature products weeks after the collection was released. I got Look yesterday & they featured stuff from To the Beach.
I've seen one where they had Marine Life weeks after 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dont see why when noone will be able to buy one.

With magazines, you never know!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 8, 2010)

perhaps magazines just don't realise that they should show the products before of week of release? maybe they just don't get how popular mac collections are. i think the reason why they don't show items for such a long time is because 1 they don't keep up with the release dates, and 2 they have that many other promotional product to show they don't have enough room for all of it so stagger it out -hence why some gets left until after the release.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 8, 2010)

Yes, I'm sure they don't keep track of release dates as much as we do, but it would be nice if they featured products before or as soon as they come out. That's why I'm surprised to see In The Groove in Heat already and thinking it can't possibly be another 4 weeks until it comes out, can it? (No sign of it on the Mac website yet, but the magazine is dated 12-18th June so maybe "this week" actually means next week?) I really want all the mineralize stuff now!


----------



## dirtyprincess (Jun 8, 2010)

Ooo itd be super cool for it to come out early !
Im being super good though and only getting 2 MSFs and 1 lipstick.
On another note my Marine life arrived today thanks to a super cool specktra lady sending me it from the USA- oh my is it beautiful !!!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 8, 2010)

Do you know what else I find really annoying? I've signed up for Mac's newsletters thinking I'll hear about new collections first, but they only send them out once the collections had been out for several days, so in the case of Marine Life when it's already sold out! I just had an e-mail about Opulash, that came out last week! What's the point?


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 8, 2010)

yeah i'm used to mac and their delayed news emails! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so crazy!


----------



## nunu (Jun 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_Do you know what else I find really annoying? I've signed up for Mac's newsletters thinking I'll hear about new collections first, but they only send them out once the collections had been out for several days, so in the case of Marine Life when it's already sold out! I just had an e-mail about Opulash, that came out last week! What's the point? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That annoys me too!


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 9, 2010)

Me 3!


----------



## dirtyprincess (Jun 9, 2010)

Do you guys think that we will get the new extra large collection of pigments that are now up online in the USA ?


----------



## spunky (Jun 11, 2010)

i'd imagine we'd get some of them at least. 

and i hate the newsletter! why send it out AFTER the release? so silly...


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 11, 2010)

yes we should get the pigments. but they're not new colours. just pro colours which you can now get at normal mac stores and possibly counters


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 14, 2010)

I have just read the following on Lipglossiping (www.lipglossiping.com) regarding In The Groove:

"Have just had confirmation, the UK release date is the 1st July!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Read more: http://www.lipglossiping.com/2010/06/13/everyone-else-is-lemming-it-so-why-cant-i/comment-page-1/#comment-9127#ixzz0qpTGRjMb
​


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 14, 2010)

Seriously!


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 14, 2010)

So the US are getting this before us? I didin't like the Europe getting it 1st thing, I like swatches to tantilize my lemmings.

Atm it's a complete skip, however i'm hoping swatches will convince me otherwise!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_*So the US are getting this before us?* I didin't like the Europe getting it 1st thing, I like swatches to tantilize my lemmings.

Atm it's a complete skip, however i'm hoping swatches will convince me otherwise!_

 
Apparently not as the US release date is 8th July. But we'll see. 

I remember last year Colour Craft was set to come out a week before the US, and in the end it was the same day, so I'm not 100% sure we'll get this before them, but I know I want ALL the mes and mb's, plus Stereo Rose, so just need to see the lipsticks, but I'd want to see them in person anyway, so am not at all bothered seeing swatches in advance. So the sooner the better for me!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 14, 2010)

i'm very excited for the collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i get paid the day before release which is also good!


----------



## ChloeCariad (Jun 14, 2010)

This sucks.  I am going on holiday at the end of next week and saving my pennies for my makeup spending spree.  That gives me only one weeks pay to use for this collection.  Means I will have to just grab Petticoat and Stereo Rose and then see what's left the following week.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If only it was the 8th July.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 15, 2010)

on a side note *Anitacska *i have just been reading your blog and i think your cosmetics collection is simply amazing! and you have bagged so many bargains by purchasing samples


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you, so nice of you to say that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm always on the hunt for bargains, almost never buy full priced items nowadays, the only thing I can't buy cheap on eBay is Mac because usually if it's cheap, it's fake. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I can't find things on eBay, there's usually some discount / deal to be had (Boots or Debenhams), but not so much with Mac, the only time I got 10% off was when I bought them in House of Fraser and they had a 10% off on everything day.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_Thank you, so nice of you to say that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm always on the hunt for bargains, almost never buy full priced items nowadays, the only thing I can't buy cheap on eBay is Mac because usually if it's cheap, it's fake. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I can't find things on eBay, there's usually some discount / deal to be had (Boots or Debenhams), but not so much with Mac, the only time I got 10% off was when I bought them in House of Fraser and they had a 10% off on everything day._

 
MAC are really stingy I think, when you buy from them you never get any samples or anything, and the only 'reward' program is B2M which is appreciably leaving Europe (Don't quote me though, I'm not 100% sure) so you really get anything for being a loyal customer, most of the other EL brands do give out samples and things, I know that some of the clinique ones are forever giving them out and it's forever 'bonus time'! and and at Estee Lauder last time I ended up with a bunch of samples and a free gift from a promo they had on...from MAC we may get luck with a 10% day in a store but that's it, they even have these buy-two-get-one-free lipglass/eyeshadow deals going on at nordstorm every now and then but yet nothing here in the UK...unfair much


----------



## spunky (Jun 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DollyGirl92* 

 
_MAC are really stingy I think, when you buy from them you never get any samples or anything, and the only 'reward' program is B2M which is appreciably leaving Europe (Don't quote me though, I'm not 100% sure) so you really get anything for being a loyal customer, most of the other EL brands do give out samples and things, I know that some of the clinique ones are forever giving them out and it's forever 'bonus time'! and and at Estee Lauder last time I ended up with a bunch of samples and a free gift from a promo they had on...from MAC we may get luck with a 10% day in a store but that's it, *they even have these buy-two-get-one-free lipglass/eyeshadow deals going on at nordstorm every now and then but yet nothing here in the UK...unfair much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
here, here. 

i hope they're not stopping B2M, it's the only way i can afford stuff just now! environmentally speaking it's a great programme and encourages people to recycle their plastic and i think we should all be doing more of that anyway; but it's also the only way we get freebies! and to my knowledge, it's only redeemable against lipsticks too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no lipglasses or that. sad. and when you add in the difference in price between UK/US we really are getting a bum deal! boo mac!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 15, 2010)

i know there has been talk about stopping b2m for years now - but i have still been b2m'ing and nobody has mentioned it stopping just yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i just wish we had teh friends and family sales that mac in the states has. i know it's only once or twice a year but at least it's something! also if they won't give you a smaple in store you can actually call mac customer services and they will post you out a sample 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that is what i have done before, takes a while to arrive but at least you get it!


----------



## spunky (Jun 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i know there has been talk about stopping b2m for years now - but i have still been b2m'ing and nobody has mentioned it stopping just yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i just wish we had teh friends and family sales that mac in the states has. i know it's only once or twice a year but at least it's something! *also if they won't give you a smaple in store you can actually call mac customer services and they will post you out a sample*





 that is what i have done before, takes a while to arrive but at least you get it!_

 
really? last time i asked for a sample i got a very nippy "ehh, no" and that was the end of that! i shall try that one out now


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 15, 2010)

Some brands give really good samples, like Dior and Lancome, I have several 15 ml creams, primer samples, mascara samples, etc. Mac - nothing! Pretty unfair and annoying. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But they get away with it, look at how quickly their collections sell out. Hohum.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_really? last time i asked for a sample i got a very nippy "ehh, no" and that was the end of that! i shall try that one out now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
really? try doing itover the phone. usually i explain the fact i'd like to get samples because i can't get to a store and the swatches on the site aren't always acurate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which is all true! i'd have never bought a foundation from mac unless they had sent me swatchezs first


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 16, 2010)

Also the US got free Zoom Lash minis


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Also the US got free Zoom Lash minis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
very true! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alhough a kind specktra member once sent me a mini with a cp which was nice


----------



## spunky (Jun 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_really? try doing itover the phone. usually i explain the fact i'd like to get samples because i can't get to a store and the swatches on the site aren't always acurate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which is all true! i'd have never bought a foundation from mac unless they had sent me swatchezs first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i'll have a go at that then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yeah, the girl in newcastle was really abrupt! she wasn't rude, just sharp. it _was_ christmas time and everything, but no need to be so snippy with customers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




samples do make shopping easier. i find that the lighting in stores is pretty bad so you can't get a good feel of the colour either


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_i'll have a go at that then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yeah, the girl in newcastle was really abrupt! she wasn't rude, just sharp. it was christmas time and everything, but no need to be so snippy with customers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




samples do make shopping easier. i find that the lighting in stores is pretty bad so you can't get a good feel of the colour either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Don't bother with the girls in Newcastle, the fenwicks ones aren't nice. The girls at house of fraiser in the metro are lovely though!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 17, 2010)

perhaps some people don't realise how rude they sound? i know at Christmas i get seriously stressed from working so much. and there is only so much i can take. i know for a fact i end up sounding abrupt sometimes and usually i'm extremely pleasent with customers!


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 17, 2010)

I know! When I was working in Holland and Barett, Jules would have gone mad if anyone was actually rude to customers, and with what H&B sell, you're forever having to help and advice.
at Christmas and stuff when its cold, and dull and dark when you get up and you spend the day light hours working you can't always be bothered with the customer who is asking you questions and when you answer they act like they know better or disagree, I was thinking the whole time "well, if you know exactly what you want, and everything about it then why are you asking me?"  but I was never rude to them, sometimes you have to be sort of abrupt or firm.


----------



## spunky (Jun 17, 2010)

i think it was the metro centre one!

i know what you mean though, i worked in sainsburys on the customer service desk so i was bombarded with questions and complaints... did my head in but you just can't be rude to people! i worked on boxing day and by the end of it i wanted to punch half the customers because they didn't have receipts or whatever and demanded things... ARGH! some people do treat shop assistants terribly though. it's not a fun job


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 17, 2010)

You'll have to come with me next time and come MAC shopping!
 it could probably have been the metrocentre actually, some of them are a bit intimidating. Lindsey's really nice, but I think she's newer there but recently they've all been so nice, like I brought my guide dog pup in and they loved him, wanted to keep him lol, they always ask how he is and things and tell me about collections and stuff but I go all the time now so


----------



## spunky (Jun 17, 2010)

next time i'm in newcastle we should arrange a specktra meet-up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you have a guide dog pup? awwwh! i always want to pet guide dogs but i know you're not meant to... *badrachel* 

it's nice when the MAs remember you, i've been served by the same girl in Glasgow a few times now but i really should pop in more just for chitchat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well, i might be working on a counter over from them if my interview next week goes well


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 17, 2010)

yes people totally treat shop workers like crap sometimes! i had to call the police on one guy because he wouldn't leave my store and was threatening me. not cool. we have some lovely customers that make up for it though. i have been bought lots of boxes of chocolates and wine for just helping people out which is nice. one of my guys even got tipped £100!!


----------



## spunky (Jun 17, 2010)

really? that's awful!

the nice customers do make up for the bad ones though. we weren't allowed to receive gifts/tips on the checkouts, but at christmas one of our old lady customers [mrs robertson, she was a tiny little old lady who came in every wednesday with dial-a-bus] would buy a big tin of roses to be handed down the checkout line. it's the little things like that you remember


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_really? that's awful!

the nice customers do make up for the bad ones though. we weren't allowed to receive gifts/tips on the checkouts, but at christmas one of our old lady customers [mrs robertson, she was a tiny little old lady who came in every wednesday with dial-a-bus] would buy a big tin of roses to be handed down the checkout line. it's the little things like that you remember 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
awww! how sweet of her! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 technically i don't think we are meant to accpet gifts and such. however it's my store so i feel if my guys and me deserve it then we'll take it. esp if somebody has made a special trip to give it to us. i do insist we share the chocolates though! one lady even hand makes chocolates!


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yes people totally treat shop workers like crap sometimes! i had to call the police on one guy because he wouldn't leave my store and was threatening me. not cool. we have some lovely customers that make up for it though. i have been bought lots of boxes of chocolates and wine for just helping people out which is nice. one of my guys even got tipped £100!!_

 
my dad's got his own estate agency and he gets that all the time, it's awful when people are horrible to you, when you're doing your job. 
I'd love that tip though!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_next time i'm in newcastle we should arrange a specktra meet-up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you have a guide dog pup? awwwh! i always want to pet guide dogs but i know you're not meant to... *badrachel* 

it's nice when the MAs remember you, i've been served by the same girl in Glasgow a few times now but i really should pop in more just for chitchat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well, i might be working on a counter over from them if my interview next week goes well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
We should! we should try get a UK specktra girls meet up sometime it would be hard to pick where though! London's the obvious but from the north it's quite expensive, we'll work it out.

Guide dog pup's are in general, okay to stroke guide dog puppies but only puppies, just asking questions about the dog and things and then maybe ask if you can stroke them, most of the time it's okay, with ours we have to be careful because he can loose all focus and then it's not fun, or a friend had one called dollar who couldn't stand being touched unless it was her terms, so if people touches her she would get really scared of sometimes she would growl, but she did eventual get over it when she was in advanced training.

being a puppy walker is amazing, you don't have to buy their food it gets delivered to you, you just have to order it from their site, no vets bills, the only thing they ask you to provide is some bedding and some toys (but they say for bedding, don't bother with pets at home, an old quilt with a cover it fine!) and you do get an allowance from them to cover costs like replacing toys, or buying chews and things but that's it! you get al the joy of a puppy, and the training isn't hard as you get help all the way, it's just time consuming and I'd not advice it if you don't have wooden floors! 
Blake is a good boy though, we had a serious discussion when he was a baby about how make up is not for chewing and if you cannot afford to replace it, don't chew it!


----------



## spunky (Jun 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_awww! how sweet of her! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 technically i don't think we are meant to accpet gifts and such. however it's my store so i feel if my guys and me deserve it then we'll take it. esp if somebody has made a special trip to give it to us. i do insist we share the chocolates though! one lady even hand makes chocolates!_

 
our department manager was fine if everyone was getting a sweetie, but we had schemes in place where people who deserved a reward for being extra-helpful to customers or whatever got gift vouchers from the company, rather than tips. i think it also had to do with having cash on the shop floor, you could have said you got a tip when you'd palmed it from the till. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DollyGirl92* 

 
_my dad's got his own estate agency and he gets that all the time, it's awful when people are horrible to you, when you're doing your job. 
I'd love that tip though!

We should! we should try get a UK specktra girls meet up sometime it would be hard to pick where though! London's the obvious but from the north it's quite expensive, we'll work it out.

Guide dog pup's are in general, okay to stroke guide dog puppies but only puppies, just asking questions about the dog and things and then maybe ask if you can stroke them, most of the time it's okay, with ours we have to be careful because he can loose all focus and then it's not fun, or a friend had one called dollar who couldn't stand being touched unless it was her terms, so if people touches her she would get really scared of sometimes she would growl, but she did eventual get over it when she was in advanced training.

being a puppy walker is amazing, you don't have to buy their food it gets delivered to you, you just have to order it from their site, no vets bills, the only thing they ask you to provide is some bedding and some toys (but they say for bedding, don't bother with pets at home, an old quilt with a cover it fine!) and you do get an allowance from them to cover costs like replacing toys, or buying chews and things but that's it! you get al the joy of a puppy, and the training isn't hard as you get help all the way, it's just time consuming and I'd not advice it if you don't have wooden floors! 
Blake is a good boy though, we had a serious discussion when he was a baby about how make up is not for chewing and if you cannot afford to replace it, don't chew it!_

 
we should! yes, transport from up here to london is hefty but if you book it far enough it advance it's not quite so painful 

i had that chat with rocky when she was little too. it sounds so rewarding, but i'd hate the giving it away part


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 17, 2010)

this is our first, so we don't know how we'll cope, but our close puppy walking friends are on dog number 7,9,14 and 23! and everyone we know from puppy classes have done it more than once. Christine told me it's when you get a phone call from the person who ended up with the dog you walked, and they tell you how this dog's given them their life back, and they can do things on their own again, so I think that's how I'll cope, yes, I'll cry and get upset when he leaves me, but he's never going to be with somebody who won't love him or care for him, since he can give them so much.


and if he turns out to be crap and cannot be for the blind or any other jobs, he can come back to us!


----------



## spunky (Jun 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DollyGirl92* 

 
_this is our first, so we don't know how we'll cope, but our close puppy walking friends are on dog number 7,9,14 and 23! and everyone we know from puppy classes have done it more than once. Christine told me it's when you get a phone call from the person who ended up with the dog you walked, and they tell you how this dog's given them their life back, and they can do things on their own again, so I think that's how I'll cope, yes, I'll cry and get upset when he leaves me, but he's never going to be with somebody who won't love him or care for him, since he can give them so much.


and if he turns out to be crap and cannot be for the blind or any other jobs, he can come back to us!_

 
holy crap! 

that's true, and you'll feel so good for helping someone get their life back. and you know he's going to a good home too, so that'll take some of the pain away. 

i guess its different when you get a dog as a pet as opposed to a working dog. i couldn't imagine giving either of mine away! not that they'd be any use as working dogs, unless you wanted to go to the butchers


----------



## angi (Jun 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DollyGirl92* 

 
_We should! we should try get a UK specktra girls meet up sometime it would be hard to pick where though! London's the obvious but from the north it's quite expensive, we'll work it out._

 
Could always do a trip to Bicester for the cheap MAC, moving on to MAC pro in the afternoon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. That would make it worth it for people that a) never get cheap mac and b) can't get to mac pro (and make it a proper mac shopping session!)


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_holy crap! 

that's true, and you'll feel so good for helping someone get their life back. and you know he's going to a good home too, so that'll take some of the pain away. 

i guess its different when you get a dog as a pet as opposed to a working dog. i couldn't imagine giving either of mine away! not that they'd be any use as working dogs, unless you wanted to go to the butchers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, we do have a pet dog aswell, so when Blake goes we'd not have a total 'hole'. I think the fact that we know we're going to have to give him up makes it better, it'll be hard though since we got him when he was 6 and a half weeks old, and we'll have him for the next year or 14 months, so he'll be with us for a long time yet! I guess it is good, since you get to enjoy them when they're little and mad, we sort of get the fun part, but the harder part!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angi* 

 
_Could always do a trip to Bicester for the cheap MAC, moving on to MAC pro in the afternoon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. That would make it worth it for people that a) never get cheap mac and b) can't get to mac pro (and make it a proper mac shopping session!)_

 
That would be really fun, I guess we just all have to try work out a date and organize things!


----------



## spunky (Jun 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DollyGirl92* 

 
_Yeah, we do have a pet dog aswell, so when Blake goes we'd not have a total 'hole'. I think the fact that we know we're going to have to give him up makes it better, it'll be hard though since we got him when he was 6 and a half weeks old, and we'll have him for the next year or 14 months, so he'll be with us for a long time yet! I guess it is good, since you get to enjoy them when they're little and mad, we sort of get the fun part, but the harder part!_

 
yeah, the training bit i hard work with a regular dog, guide dog training on top of that must be so difficult! my rocky is nearly a year old and she only knows how to sit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angi* 

 
_Could always do a trip to Bicester for the cheap MAC, moving on to MAC pro in the afternoon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. That would make it worth it for people that a) never get cheap mac and b) can't get to mac pro (and make it a proper mac shopping session!)_

 
i'd love that! we just need to work out when everyone's free


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 18, 2010)

i wish i could meet you guys. but sadly i am many hours away from you and because i work so much it's hard to find the time! i am going to york cco on july 19th with nick though which will be nice!


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i wish i could meet you guys. but sadly i am many hours away from you and because i work so much it's hard to find the time! i am going to york cco on july 19th with nick though which will be nice!_

 
Same, I'd love to be able to go to a meet up, and if it was London I might be able to if I booked in advance pretty early but it's 3hrs on the train 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lincoln's about 2 and a bit hours from me in the car.


----------



## spunky (Jun 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i wish i could meet you guys. but sadly i am many hours away from you and because i work so much it's hard to find the time! i am going to york cco on july 19th with nick though which will be nice!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DollyGirl92* 

 
_Same, I'd love to be able to go to a meet up, and if it was London I might be able to if I booked in advance pretty early but it's 3hrs on the train 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lincoln's about 2 and a bit hours from me in the car._

 
i guess i'm about 4 hours away from lincoln, if it takes just under 2 hours to get to newcastle from mine. 

the london/bicester one sounds the most plausable with MAC Pro and CCO nearby. i wish we could actually do this!


----------



## anita22 (Jun 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angi* 

 
_Could always do a trip to Bicester for the cheap MAC, moving on to MAC pro in the afternoon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. That would make it worth it for people that a) never get cheap mac and b) can't get to mac pro (and make it a proper mac shopping session!)_

 
I'm all for a Bicester meetup!  I'm in Oxford so not that far away...


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 20, 2010)

Anyways back to offcial mac chat! i am very much looking forward to in the grove. only a couple of weeks away now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and of course Alive and Olivia. anybdoy getting a cp? i am for both the turquoise pigment and the black/purpley one


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm getting the purpley one for sure! and the hot pink dazzleglass creme


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DollyGirl92* 

 
_I'm getting the purpley one for sure! and the hot pink dazzleglass creme_

 
i must be crazy but i really don't like the d/g cremes! i have two of them and find them too runny almost. does that make sence? they slip on my lips too much! normal cremesheens don't so not sure why! but saves me money right?!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i need to save as much as possible right now. i was telling nick last night about all the new collections and that perhaps i should up my monthly budget by about £20. he said fine as long as i can afford it - but i also want a LV speedy bag, mac book pro, new bed sheets, dressing table and i'm getting the iphone4 in august which will cost me £179. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 perhaps i am being greedy?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee! somehow i think i will be waiting many months for all these things! anybody want to buy a tv from me??!


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 21, 2010)

I don't love Dazzleglass Cremes either for the reasons you mentioned, Lou. They are runny & it's hard to get an even opacity alone (especially with the darker ones.)

Amorous is a lovely colour but it's hard to upkeep. I couldn't be dealing with it on a night out! Oh the touchups


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 22, 2010)

yeah amourous is one of the ones i have and also creme allure i think it is called. both darker colours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 such a shame because as you say they look stunning in the tube!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 22, 2010)

I agree. I have a few Dazzleglass Cremes and I hardly ever wear them, especially the darker ones, even though they look so pretty in the tube. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I often find actually that darker glosses are much harder to work with than dark lipsticks, just due to the texture I guess. 

I am so impatient now, really want to get my hands on In The Groove, but it's still another week until they go online (if they go online on the 29th, not the 6th). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does anyone know if the Superglasses come out at the same time as ITG?


----------



## spunky (Jun 22, 2010)

VAT up to 20% from january... can't make up be classed as an essential?

i think ITG and superglass will be out at the same time, if not it'll be in the august release


----------



## angi (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_VAT up to 20% from january... can't make up be classed as an essential?

i think ITG and superglass will be out at the same time, if not it'll be in the august release 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Seriously? If MAC do the price rise in July/ August, and then round up for the VAT prices, I think that's me out. £11 for an eyeshadow is pretty much my limit.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_VAT up to 20% from january... can't make up be classed as an essential?_

 
Make up IS essential - to me anyway! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




20% VAT sucks, but in the end it's only 25p extra on every £10, not something that would make or break a purchase for me. Just like having it reduced to 15% didn't.


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angi* 

 
_Seriously? If MAC do the price rise in July/ August, and then round up for the VAT prices, I think that's me out. £11 for an eyeshadow is pretty much my limit._

 
My limit is quite a bit lower than that. Infact we are teetering very close to it atm. 

I find I don't buy eyeshadows from new collections (even though I like them), because they are too expensive in my eyes. I wait & buy them depotted from the clearance bin or swap for them.

ETA: Oh, e/s are £11 atm. I dont know why I thought they were £9.50 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That just goes to prove it to you.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 22, 2010)

at least the VAt isn't going up straight away though. so we have 6 months or so to stock up on essentials from the perm line! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 although to me the 2.5% isn't that bad. but i agree that mac is getting more and more pricey. yet sadly i still buy it. i have even upped my monthly budget for mac from £50 to £65 now


----------



## GoldenFairy (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_at least the VAt isn't going up straight away though. so we have 6 months or so to stock up on essentials from the perm line! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 although to me the 2.5% isn't that bad. but i agree that mac is getting more and more pricey. yet sadly i still buy it. i have even upped my monthly budget for mac from £50 to £65 now_

 
If I remember correctly, MAC increased their prices for the UK in April. When I went to purchase my Liberty of London stuff the MA told me that the prices had gone up and that she had to work out the total on a calculator. I think it would be a real cheek for MAC to put up their prices in the UK again this year especially with the 2.5% VAT increase looming!


----------



## GoldenFairy (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DollyGirl92* 

 
_I'm getting the purpley one for sure! and the hot pink dazzleglass creme_

 
Yay! I'm getting the pink dgc also! I love anything pink (and limited edition)!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldenFairy* 

 
_If I remember correctly, MAC increased their prices for the UK in April. When I went to purchase my Liberty of London stuff the MA told me that the prices had gone up and that she had to work out the total on a calculator. I think it would be a real cheek for MAC to put up their prices in the UK again this year especially with the 2.5% VAT increase looming!_

 
yes it would be crappy if we had a price increase in july as well as the one we already had. perhaps it is just the states who get the price hike because when we had ours i don't think they did.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 25, 2010)

Popped over to my local Mac counter this morning and they said In The Groove and Superglass are both coming out next Thursday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6 more days to go.


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 25, 2010)

Yay,

Anyone know which House of Frasers have MAC's?? I got a £100 voucher for my birthday


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 25, 2010)

Manchester city centre House of Fraser have a MAC counter, So does the one in Bluewater shopping centre in Kent and the one right next to the monument tube station in London, and of course the one in the metro Gateshead (My MAC counter)


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Yay,

Anyone know which House of Frasers have MAC's?? I got a £100 voucher for my birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
That's handy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only know that the Guildford HoF has Mac, but I guess that's not much use for you.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 26, 2010)

have fun spending your voucher Kirsty!


----------



## spunky (Jun 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Yay,

Anyone know which House of Frasers have MAC's?? I got a £100 voucher for my birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
the one in glasgow does too.

i've been offline for a grand total of like 3 days and i have SO much to catch up on! insane! 

i got myself a wee job though, so i'll have pennies to spend on mac instead of begging my mum to lend me money for "food" haha 

does anyone know the release date for digipops?


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_
does anyone know the release date for digipops?_

 
I think Temptalia said it was August.


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks ladies, I may have to take a trip.


----------



## ilexica (Jun 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_Popped over to my local Mac counter this morning and they said In The Groove and Superglass are both coming out next Thursday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6 more days to go. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hurray! I have my first year PhD 'exam' that day so I'm trying to decide whether to go on the way there, or wait until after and risk stuff selling out (but it would be rather more symbolic getting something after, rather than in anticipation of passing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Looking forward to it!


----------



## Dannfannjann (Jun 28, 2010)

do we think the collections will come out online on tuesday night like they have with other collections?
or do you think it will be thursday online aswell? x


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 28, 2010)

I hope it's online tomorrow! I want my MFS's.

Do you girls think I should get all the stuff I want from this collection ASAP or wait for next week when I'm in the US? I'm all confused!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 28, 2010)

i hope it goes online sooner rather than later! i'm really excited for stereo rose! 

to be honest i would get what you want now rather than wiating. just in case. there'd be nothing worse than having it all sell out


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 28, 2010)

I would probably cry haha! I'll get it all on Tuesday/Thursday depending on the website


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 28, 2010)

I think it's either online tomorrow, or next Tuesday, but not Thursday. I'm worried it might not be tomorrow because it's not July yet. Liberty of London was like that, collection came out on the first Thursday on the counters, but only the following Tuesday online. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm going to my local counter on Thursday morning anyway, but would like to buy the MESs, MFS and MBs online because I'm embarassed to go to the counter and buy a load of stuff. I know it's silly, but I want practically everything and I'll be embarassed to spend so much money.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The internet is impersonal and anonymus. I want to check out the lipsticks in person, so could just buy those at the counter, that looks less bad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh and there's the Superglasses too...


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I'm embarassed to go to the counter and buy a load of stuff. I know it's silly, but I want practically everything and I'll be embarassed to spend so much money. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I always feel that way, too. I never go in to buy more than 2 things now & I only work a few meters from a freestanding store. If i'm buying quite a bit, I just think "why not order online, it saves hassle, potential problems & delivery is free" what could be better.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 28, 2010)

Ladies please! It's your money and MAC is a make up store which sells make up! They get professionals buying in bulk all the time and won't bat an eyelid at you. Don't be so paranoid.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh I know, and don't worry it won't stop me from spending lots at my counter on Thursday if the collection doesn't go online tomorrow. I'm not THAT paranoid.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Ladies please! It's your money and MAC is a make up store which sells make up! They get professionals buying in bulk all the time and won't bat an eyelid at you. Don't be so paranoid._

 





 if anything the staff will be pleased you're buying so much! it brings up their items per sale average!


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 29, 2010)

And i'm just chronically shy about everything anyway


----------



## yazerella (Jun 29, 2010)

I really hope I don't have to go to the counter to buy anything from In The Groove! The MA's always ignore me


----------



## lovesongx (Jun 29, 2010)

Doesn't look like it's going up today, so I guess we'll have to wait a week for it to go online!


----------



## GoldenFairy (Jun 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_





 I always feel that way, too. I never go in to buy more than 2 things now & I only work a few meters from a freestanding store. If i'm buying quite a bit, I just think "why not order online, it saves hassle, potential problems & delivery is free" what could be better._

 
I find this too. Often I've found MAs making embarrasing comments like 'So much stuff - you must be going out every night to use this!' and sometimes items have been missed in my bag when I've got home and I've had to go back to the store to get them.


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldenFairy* 

 
_sometimes items have been missed in my bag when I've got home and I've had to go back to the store to get them._

 
This is why I dont go..not realy so much being ignored or embarassed. If I make a big purchase, it often tends to get confusing. Plus its a lot to go through when you get outside the store..taking 10+ from your bag to check trying to hold it & not catch the attention of prying eyes. 

There's been a few times there's been mistakes & I hate having to go back & point the finger. When I was given B greasepaint stick instead of Black i was made to say who served me. The girl was stood right next to us, so I felt like a tattle tell, lol.

Either that or I get distracted & forget something on my list, or buy something else instead. Online I can add everything I would like to my bag, then make sacrifices according to my budget.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldenFairy* 

 
_I find this too. Often I've found MAs making embarrasing comments like 'So much stuff - you must be going out every night to use this!' and sometimes items have been missed in my bag when I've got home and I've had to go back to the store to get them._

 
Oh no, that's really bad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mine are actually really nice, it's just me feeling embarassed to be spending so much money. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and I always check the contents of my bag in the toilets, just in case!


----------



## LouLou69 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey all I don't know if this is much help but I emailed MAC yesterday to ask about the release dates and I was told this Thursday both in store and online for Superglass and Into The Groove - They have been wrong before though so I will still believe it when I see it x


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 29, 2010)

I hope it is, I'm at the metro tomrrow so hopefully I can convince one of the SA's to let me get my stuff!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LouLou69* 

 
_Hey all I don't know if this is much help but I emailed MAC yesterday to ask about the release dates and I was told this Thursday both in store and online for Superglass and Into The Groove - They have been wrong before though so I will still believe it when I see it x_

 
Yes, that's what I've been told too. Although I don't remember collections going online on Thursdays, it's usually Tuesdays, but we'll see. I'll go to my counter on Thursday anyway... can't wait!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 30, 2010)

sometimes the collections go online on a wednesday - the day before in stores. usually from about 1-2pm


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 30, 2010)

Fingers crossed then for today


----------



## NatalieMT (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm so out of the loop lately! All I know is I must keep checking the website this week and next ha ha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to start looking at swatches/pictures and deciding what I want.


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 30, 2010)

Definately check out Karlasugar's In the Groove swatches on her blog, they're great. They have helped me put together my final list of:

- Hang Loose m/b


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Definately check out Karlasugar's In the Groove swatches on her blog, they're great. They have helped me put together my final list of:

- Hang Loose m/b 




_

 
Wow Kirsty! That is one long list! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't know how some of you can only want a few things from this collection, I want all the eyeshadows and blushes (so pretty!), and Stereo Rose, plus need to see the lipsticks, but thinking I'll get 2-3 for sure. Also can't wait to see the Superglasses! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Admittedly I don't have to stick to a strict budget.)


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 30, 2010)

My counter were so mean! I went for a browse and to see if they had the collection, but no, they were getting it ready though! I could see it! but they couldn't sell it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope it goes up today, or I'm off to the metro tomorrow morning for it! there goes my lie in...


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_Wow Kirsty! That is one long list! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I don't know how some of you can only want a few things from this collection, I want all the eyeshadows and blushes (so pretty!), and Stereo Rose, plus need to see the lipsticks, but thinking I'll get 2-3 for sure. Also can't wait to see the Superglasses! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Admittedly I don't have to stick to a strict budget.)_

 





I know.

I never was really excited about In the Groove col. I'm not the hugest fan of MES (except Style Black ones..that collection was made for me, i'm sure. I loved it so much!). I think the colours are kinda meh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, too. 

I already have By Candlelight, Stereo Rose & Petticoat and enough lipsticks to last me 3 lifetimes. The l/s aren't all that unique really. The other blushes all look a bit dark, or not really "me".

My traincase is _FULL _now so I have to be selective with my purchases. I hate having to put stuff in a different drawer it makes me sad cause I end up forgetting it.

Not really intersted in Digipops, Dare to Wear or Fab Felines either. Villains here I come


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 30, 2010)

well i'm cross it wasn't online today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my list for in the groove is-

stereo rose msf
hang loose blush
chillen gloss
one the scene gloss
go for it lippie - cp for somebody else


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 30, 2010)

as am I! I like online shopping so much more than in store, for everything! (most of the time, foundations are a must try before I buy thing!)

my list is up and down still!


----------



## lovesongx (Jun 30, 2010)

I guess a positive of having to wait another week for it to go online is that I'll be able to see loads of swatches on specktra/blogs in the meantime!


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 30, 2010)

It will be up tomorrow! I'm being positive, and if it's not, I'll go off and have a tantrum and sit on the bus for an hour and a bit...


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DollyGirl92* 

 
_It will be up tomorrow! I'm being positive, and if it's not, I'll go off and have a tantrum and sit on the bus for an hour and a bit..._

 
no no! if it's not online tommorow ring mac and place an order that way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it works! trust me!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 30, 2010)

Either way I'm going tomorrow morning. Drop kids off at school and nursery and I'm off to Kingston!


----------



## LouLou69 (Jun 30, 2010)

Huge fingers crossed it's online tomorrow - I am sure Style Black went online on a Thursday
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 @DollyGirl92 that is so annoying I know somebody who managed to get something from one of the Glasgow counters she asked and they let her have it - I wish MAC would be more consistent in what they can and can't do


----------



## amy_forster (Jun 30, 2010)

I really hope this comes to stores tomorrow, I'm going to Nottingham to have a play at the freestanding store! I'm so excited because I love mineralise & there's a few other bits I have my eye on


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 1, 2010)

Today's the day! I have such a small list, I'm so proud of myself!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 1, 2010)

Still not online. Off to the counter now!


----------



## Lady Gray (Jul 1, 2010)

waiting waiting waiting! My list is immense!


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 1, 2010)

The proucts are searchable on the site. I have only tried Hang Loose so far, but I was able to put it in my bag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA: Shadows & MSF aren't there quite yet. But lipsticks & blushes are.


----------



## Lady Gray (Jul 1, 2010)

Just placed my order onliNE. aLL items are searchable.


----------



## SparklesLuvsMAC (Jul 1, 2010)

YAY I just placed my order Stereo Rose come to me baby


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 1, 2010)

Wow MAC is getting expensive & I didnt even realise. A mineralize blush is £17.50, I thought they were about £16 *_*

I was toying with adding Flurry of Fun to my bag. Its the 1 thing that grabbed me from TTb but i'm not sure if I _needed_ it

So I got:
- Hang loose m/b
- 242 brush
- 239 b/u 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no more spot cleaning.

With my lack of interest in the recent collections, i've been building my brush collection. I got those 2 & a 130 with TTB which I loooooooove.


----------



## Lady Gray (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm suffering buyers remorse already. I won't be able to buy anything for a long long time now.


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklesLuvsMAC* 

 
_YAY I just placed my order Stereo Rose come to me baby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay you wont be disspointed, it's gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lady Gray* 

 
_I'm suffering buyers remorse already. I won't be able to buy anything for a long long time now._

 
Wow it must be bad. What did you get?


----------



## Lady Gray (Jul 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_


Wow it must be bad. What did you get? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Three shadows, two blush, two msf, two lippies, two cremesheen...


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 1, 2010)

managed to get mine online about an hour ago. just stuck to one of the glosses though because i managed to buy lightscapade off somebody so needed extra money for that


----------



## LouLou69 (Jul 1, 2010)

I've been super good and only ordered Petticoat
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I kinda wanted Stereo Rose too but someone has been kind enough to pick up Moon River blush up from a CCO for me so I shouldn't really be buying anything else


----------



## Lady Gray (Jul 1, 2010)

I've not received my order confirmation yet and when I check my order on line the price is right but the three shadows are missing. Argh!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 1, 2010)

I got everything I wanted! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Didn't buy any Creemsheen Glasses, but picked up 5 Superglasses (oops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), 3 lipsticks, Stereo Rose, 8 MES (already had Style Influencer) and all 5 blushes. I was disappointed in All Styled Up l/s, it's much lighter than it shows on the website. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Word of warning, my counter only had 7 Stereo Rose MSFs, I bought one and another lady bought one (by 10 am), so if you want it, buy it asap, or it'll sell out in no time.


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LouLou69* 

 
_I've been super good and only ordered Petticoat
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I kinda wanted Stereo Rose too but someone has been kind enough to pick up Moon River blush up from a CCO for me so I shouldn't really be buying anything else_

 
Ooh I love Moon River! I much prefer it to Stereo Rose in all honesty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congrats on lightscapade Lou. I found one on here a while back (for £15!!!), it feels really fulfilling finding one. Although I dont use it all too often, it doesn't really show up on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I got everything I wanted!  Didn't buy any Creemsheen Glasses, but picked up 5 Superglasses (oops ), 3 lipsticks, Stereo Rose, 8 MES (already had Style Influencer) and all 5 blushes. I was disappointed in All Styled Up l/s, it's much lighter than it shows on the website._

 
Wowzers 8!!! I didnt even know there were that many!!


All in all, today is a good day. In the Groove hauls & Venomous Villains swatches


----------



## lovesongx (Jul 1, 2010)

I just came online and By Candlelight and Stereo Rose were still available so I ordered them straight away, hope my order comes through ok and there aren't stock problems like with Marine Life!


----------



## lovesongx (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that prices haven't gone up!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Ooh I love Moon River! I much prefer it to Stereo Rose in all honesty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
Congrats on lightscapade Lou. I found one on here a while back (for £15!!!), it feels really fulfilling finding one. Although I dont use it all too often, it doesn't really show up on me.*







Wowzers 8!!! I didnt even know there were that many!!


All in all, today is a good day. In the Groove hauls & Venomous Villains swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
wow! £15 was a bloody bargain! mine was £35 but brand new and compared to other prices i had seen, it was very reasonable


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 1, 2010)

I'd sell body parts for a Lightscapade! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got my goodies today on my lunch break, counter was quite busy for 2pm Thursday. Picked up Giftwrap and Sweet Tart superglasses and Stereo Rose and Hang Loose. Had to have it for the purple!

Really can't wait for Digipop next month, dazzle lipsticks. <3 Apparently they're not gritty so this could be spectacular.


----------



## angi (Jul 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_wow! £15 was a bloody bargain! mine was £35 but brand new and compared to other prices i had seen, it was very reasonable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
£35 is a really good price - compared to what you'd have to pay on ebay! 

I ordered my goodies earlier too - got stereo rose, band of roses and calm, cool and collected. I managed to snag Queen's Sin the other day too, I'm looking forward to that arriving!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angi* 

 
_*£35 is a really good price - compared to what you'd have to pay on ebay! *

I ordered my goodies earlier too - got stereo rose, band of roses and calm, cool and collected. I managed to snag Queen's Sin the other day too, I'm looking forward to that arriving! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I got mine (BNIB) on eBay for £30. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was so lucky, the lady had just listed it, so I asked for a Buy It Now price and she said she'd like to get £30 for it, so I got it straight away. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They usually go for £50 or so.


----------



## sosdrielle (Jul 1, 2010)

Went in today to my counter and picked up what I wanted. Skipped Stereo Rose, as I was never really interested in it. It was really awkward actually, as one of the MAs was giving a talk or demonstration to a few other MAs in front of the displayer and I couldn't even get a look at new products as they were totally blocking it. Aisling, another girl working there came over to help me, she picked up the displayers and put them in front of me so I could see what I wanted. Very helpful! 

I came away with Hang Loose blush, Calm Cool and Collected MES, Petticoat, I Like It Like That and Go For It lipstick and was allowed b2m for Jazzed.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sosdrielle* 

 
_Went in today to my counter and picked up what I wanted. Skipped Stereo Rose, as I was never really interested in it. It was really awkward actually, as one of the MAs was giving a talk or demonstration to a few other MAs in front of the displayer and I couldn't even get a look at new products as they were totally blocking it. *Aisling, another girl working there came over to help me, she picked up the displayers and put them in front of me so I could see what I wanted. Very helpful! 
* 
I came away with Hang Loose blush, Calm Cool and Collected MES, Petticoat, I Like It Like That and Go For It lipstick and was allowed b2m for Jazzed._

 
now that is great service!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_I'd sell body parts for a Lightscapade! ._

 
hee hee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angi* 

 
_£35 is a really good price - compared to what you'd have to pay on ebay! 

I ordered my goodies earlier too - got stereo rose, band of roses and calm, cool and collected. I managed to snag Queen's Sin the other day too, I'm looking forward to that arriving! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes i was pleased with the price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and congrats on getting queens sin!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I got mine (BNIB) on eBay for £30. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was so lucky, the lady had just listed it, so I asked for a Buy It Now price and she said she'd like to get £30 for it, so I got it straight away. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They usually go for £50 or so._

 
brilliant! this seller i got mine off is lovely. she actually asked for more than the £35 - but i explained i couldn't afford what she was offering but would she remember me if it didn't sell - didn't expect her to say ok! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think it sucks when some people sell them for insane prices! some on ebay are going for over $120! crazy!!!!! it's very greedy.


----------



## lovesongx (Jul 1, 2010)

UK releases (trying to get organised!:
August - Dare to wear, Digi Pops
September - Fabulous Felines, Venomous Villains, Viva Glam, Rodarte, Nail Trend
October - Pro Longwear

MAC is obviously trying to bankrupt us international girls in September!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovesongx* 

 
_UK releases (trying to get organised!:
August - Dare to wear
September - Fabulous Felines, Venomous Villains, Viva Glam, Rodarte, Nail Trend
October - Pro Longwear

MAC is obviously trying to bankrupt us international girls in September!_

 
lol! i think they might be too!


----------



## minnie_moo (Jul 1, 2010)

I just placed my order online- I only bought Stereo Rose, By Candlelight & one MES, better than I thought! When I check my order I'm also having the issue that the eyeshadow isn't showing up but the price is correct... hmmmm.


----------



## sosdrielle (Jul 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovesongx* 

 
_UK releases (trying to get organised!:
August - Dare to wear, Digi Pops
*September* - Fabulous Felines, *Venomous Villains*, Viva Glam, Rodarte, Nail Trend
October - Pro Longwear

MAC is obviously trying to bankrupt us international girls in September!_

 
Well, in the VV thread, Erin said that that collection doesn't launch until Sep 30th in the US, so I'm hoping we won't get it till the first week of October, so I can space out my make-up binges!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovesongx* 

 
_UK releases (trying to get organised!:
August - Dare to wear, Digi Pops
September - Fabulous Felines, Venomous Villains, Viva Glam, Rodarte, Nail Trend
October - Pro Longwear

MAC is obviously trying to bankrupt us international girls in September!_

 
I'm really looking forward to Dare to Wear and Digi Pops (all the dazzle and glitter! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), the rest I'll have to see.


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Jul 1, 2010)

Well, it's official, I am rubbish! After swearing that I wasn't going to get a single thing. The minute it went online I came out in a cold sweat and couldn't face the idea stuff might sell out and without me getting a look in. So after a frantic search of swatches I plumped for Petticoat and Hang Loose. I'm quite tempted by I Like It Like That lipstick but I decided to wait until I can go to the counter. Please tell me this won't have sold out by tomorrow?


----------



## lovesongx (Jul 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sosdrielle* 

 
_Well, in the VV thread, Erin said that that collection doesn't launch until Sep 30th in the US, so I'm hoping we won't get it till the first week of October, so I can space out my make-up binges!_

 
Ah ok thanks, so it'll be:

August - Dare to wear, Digi Pops
September - Fabulous Felines, Viva Glam, Rodarte, Nail Trend
October - Venomous Villains, Pro Longwear

I guess that's a bit more manageable since I'm skipping DTW, Digi Pops, Viva Glam, Rodarte and Nail Trend! Just FF, VV and Pro Longwear for me!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 2, 2010)

it said on the mac site that vv releases worldwide on september 30th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it was in that little video with the pictures


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_it said on the mac site that vv releases worldwide on september 30th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it was in that little video with the pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well, that is a Thursday, so quite possible!


----------



## GoldenFairy (Jul 2, 2010)

VV will release in October. I was told by my fave MA in the Covent Garden store who checked.


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## angi (Jul 2, 2010)

24 hours and Stereo Rose is still available, actually, everything's still available. I'm impressed MAC, don't say that you might finally have sorted the stock control out.......


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jul 2, 2010)

OMG I got an e-mail about in the groove today aswell...Quick! am I dreaming!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DollyGirl92* 

 
_OMG I got an e-mail about in the groove today aswell...Quick! am I dreaming!_

 
first time it's come even near the release date!


----------



## faithbyreaper (Jul 2, 2010)

The service at MAC's counter in Selfridges (Birmingham) is terrible! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I ended up buying Stereo Rose online instead.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_first time it's come even near the release date! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know! I was well surprised when I saw it in my Inbox!


----------



## ilexica (Jul 2, 2010)

You're all terrible enablers - after saying I didn't want Stereo Rose, I *may* have accidentally got one... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like it more than I thought I would, actually. I still don't think it's quite as amazing as all the hype, but it is definitely pretty on.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jul 2, 2010)

It's worth it! I love it over pink blush actually.


----------



## faithbyreaper (Jul 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilexica* 

 
_*You're all terrible enablers - after saying I didn't want Stereo Rose, I *may* have accidentally got one...*





I like it more than I thought I would, actually. I still don't think it's quite as amazing as all the hype, but it is definitely pretty on._

 
Haha, this!  I kept seeing swatches of it online, and that pretty much swayed me.


----------



## ilexica (Jul 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faithbyreaper* 

 
_Haha, this!  I kept seeing swatches of it online, and that pretty much swayed me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was in to B2M and return a pencil (they gave me the wrong colour). And they didn't have a Stereo Rose out on the counter so I presumed they'd sold out, and one thing led to another, and...

Damn MAC.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilexica* 

 
_I was in to B2M and return a pencil (they gave me the wrong colour). And they didn't have a Stereo Rose out on the counter so I presumed they'd sold out, and one thing led to another, and...

*Damn MAC.*



_

 
lol! it happens to the best of us!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilexica* 

 
_I was in to B2M and return a pencil (they gave me the wrong colour). And they didn't have a Stereo Rose out on the counter so I presumed they'd sold out, and one thing led to another, and...

Damn MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You won't regret it, I promise you!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 3, 2010)

stereo rose is now sold out on the site, i'm shocked it was for sale as long as it was to be honest! i thought it would go within a matter of hours!


----------



## yazerella (Jul 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_stereo rose is now sold out on the site, i'm shocked it was for sale as long as it was to be honest! *i thought it would go within a matter of hours!*_

 
I definitely agree!! It'll probably go within a couple of hours in the US though - like Marine Life. Which makes me sad, because I'm sure lots of people are just buying it to sell it on evilbay


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yazerella* 

 
_I definitely agree!! It'll probably go within a couple of hours in the US though - like Marine Life. Which makes me sad, because I'm sure lots of people are just buying it to sell it on evilbay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 There's someone selling 12 of them for £34.50 each on eBay right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't even know how they managed to pick up 12! I like eBay because I always find a lot of great bargains and have picked up many hard to find items, but this makes me really angry!


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jul 3, 2010)

See I understand people buying an item that's meant to be a total sell out and swapping it for an item they missed out on but not to sell for over retail! that's just unfair


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 3, 2010)

yeah i have big hates for people who bulk buy to sell at major profits - it's just greedy


----------



## SparklesLuvsMAC (Jul 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yeah i have big hates for people who bulk buy to sell at major profits - it's just greedy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I agree it is greedy, I only picked up one on Thurs and my sister wanted one after I ordered mine. Just checked the site earlier to buy one for her and it's sold out.


----------



## lovesongx (Jul 3, 2010)

Will all the stuff that didn't sell from To The Beach on the website go to CCOs now? I wanted a 131 and Lazy Day but I think I've left it too late!


----------



## yazerella (Jul 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovesongx* 

 
_Will all the stuff that didn't sell from To The Beach on the website go to CCOs now? I wanted a 131 and Lazy Day but I think I've left it too late!_

 
I'd like to know this too, actually. I really wanted to go back for Sand & Sun eyeshadow and I left it too late as well!


----------



## ilexica (Jul 3, 2010)

The Birmingham stores still have 131s so you could try calling your local counter


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 4, 2010)

Jazzed is now sold out on the website.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jul 4, 2010)

I picked my stuff up this morning at  my local counter, I could be bothered to enter the saturday scrum!

I got stereo Rose and Petticoat, there were still 3 of each left after she let me choose mine!

I also got Hang loose and Band of Roses with no problem.

Lippies was harder, she wouldn't let me B2M for the collection lippies, so I got snob instead of all styled up and picked up going dutch cos its gorgeous.

Jazzed has already solded out, i am gutted but consoling myself with getting everhip, the swatches look close, or alternatively trying to swap for Jazzed!

I purchase I like it like that, and i would have bought my first back up 2 as I love it that much, but mine was the last!

I think the website should perhaps limit the number of each item you can buy to maybe 3? that way if you love it you can still back up or buy one for a mum or friend or something, but prevents bulk ebay selling for profit!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jul 4, 2010)

oh my counter still had 131's and they were displaying them on the in the groove counter and pushing them with the Msf's


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 4, 2010)

usualy it takes about 3-6 months for stuff from old collections to hit the cco's


----------



## ilexica (Jul 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *charlotte366* 

 
_I think the website should perhaps limit the number of each item you can buy to maybe 3? that way if you love it you can still back up or buy one for a mum or friend or something, but prevents bulk ebay selling for profit!_

 
ITA. Bet they never will, though...

BTW - I swapped with you on MUA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hello!


----------



## angi (Jul 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *charlotte366* 

 
_I think the website should perhaps limit the number of each item you can buy to maybe 3? that way if you love it you can still back up or buy one for a mum or friend or something, but prevents bulk ebay selling for profit!_

 
I think the website does have a limit - about 4 I think? After that it tells you you've reached the maximum items you can add to your bag. Unfortunately I don't think it stops you making multiple purchases, or even creating another account. 

I can't believe they're already up on ebay at a substantial profit. Makes me very angry


----------



## nunu (Jul 4, 2010)

The pro store was sold out of the 131 i really wanted it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Might check out the stores in Birmingham next week.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jul 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilexica* 

 
_ITA. Bet they never will, though...

BTW - I swapped with you on MUA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hello!_

 
Hello!, I have stalked Specktra and MUA for a long time before joining in properly....not ashamed of my love for Make up any more.

Loving my swap items 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thank you!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *charlotte366* 

 
_Hello!, I have stalked Specktra and MUA for a long time before joining in properly....not ashamed of my love for Make up any more.

Loving my swap items 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thank you!_

 
you should never be ashamed of your love for make up!


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 5, 2010)

Ooooh i'm excited for my black box to arrive today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its been on the van since 6am. Where is it?!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Ooooh i'm excited for my black box to arrive today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its been on the van since 6am. Where is it?!_

 
lol! you'll be pouncing on the dhl guy when it arrives! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee!


----------



## coppertone (Jul 5, 2010)

Managed to get a hold of Stereo Rose yesterday - the last one at my counter! I almost wanted to hug the MA with joy!


----------



## fenka (Jul 5, 2010)

I bought 2 Stereo Rose in Kingston today, and MUA said they still have a couple more left.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fenka* 

 
_I bought 2 Stereo Rose in Kingston today, and MUA said they still have a couple more left._

 
Really? I bought mine there on Thursday (10 am) and another lady bought one at the same time, and the MA said they had 7, so that means noone else has bought one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe they got more in? Oh well, I'm happy for you.


----------



## fenka (Jul 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_Really? I bought mine there on Thursday (10 am) and another lady bought one at the same time, and the MA said they had 7, so that means noone else has bought one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe they got more in? Oh well, I'm happy for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank u 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To be honest I bought one on Thursday too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But today I bought another 2 for my friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm new on this thread, but I have to say I'm a MAC addict since last year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



From In the Groove I've got By Candlelight and Petticoat as well.
I also bought 3 Supergloses (Superflash, Electric Cherry and Sweet Tart) and I love them


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fenka* 

 
_Thank u 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To be honest I bought one on Thursday too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But today I bought another 2 for my friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm new on this thread, but I have to say I'm a MAC addict since last year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



From In the Groove I've got By Candlelight and Petticoat as well.
I also bought 3 Supergloses (Superflash, Electric Cherry and Sweet Tart) and I love them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I almost asked if you were the other lady who bought the SR at the same time as I did, but I remember she only bought SR and another MSF (Petticoat I think), nothing else. 

I got 5 Superglasses and so far really like them all. Was wearing Gift Wrap with Jazzed lipstick earlier (has worn off now as I've just had supper) and it's gorgeous!


----------



## fenka (Jul 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_






 I almost asked if you were the other lady who bought the SR at the same time as I did, but I remember she only bought SR and another MSF (Petticoat I think), nothing else. 

I got 5 Superglasses and so far really like them all. Was wearing Gift Wrap with Jazzed lipstick earlier (has worn off now as I've just had supper) and it's gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oooo no, it wasn't me. 

I've seen your blog and your ITG howl. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This is SOMETHING


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well what can I say, I love my mineralize products. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also my shimmery glittery lipglasses. And pretty much everything make up!


----------



## dirtyprincess (Jul 5, 2010)

Well ladies i was very restrained and got 
Stereo rose MSF
Jazzed lipstick 
In the groove MES
Im really happy with everything i got but i think that i still want the MES with the very pale blue....i may very well go and get it tomorrow ???


----------



## dirtyprincess (Jul 5, 2010)

Also does anyone know off a free delivery code ? My MAC girls made me feel bad for buying stuff !!! I now want to get the things that i missed out on but feel too embarrassed to go back into the shop !


----------



## yazerella (Jul 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyprincess* 

 
_Also does anyone know off a free delivery code ? *My MAC girls made me feel bad for buying stuff !!!* I now want to get the things that i missed out on but feel too embarrassed to go back into the shop !_

 
I definitely know that feeling! I don't think we get free delivery codes too often, which sucks. If I hear of anything I'll let you know!


----------



## ilexica (Jul 6, 2010)

After seeing Hang Loose on your Anita, I'm wishing I'd got it! Might see if they still have stock next time I'm in town...


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yazerella* 

 
_I definitely know that feeling! I don't think we get free delivery codes too often, which sucks. If I hear of anything I'll let you know!_

 
we always used to get free delivery codes... just not over the past year or so which sucks!  i hope everybody is enjoying their goodies! i wore chillin over the pink lip stain from art supplies today and it looked very nice


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilexica* 

 
_After seeing Hang Loose on your Anita, I'm wishing I'd got it! Might see if they still have stock next time I'm in town..._

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is very pretty. Hope you manage to get it.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_we always used to get free delivery codes... just not over the past year or so which sucks!  i hope everybody is enjoying their goodies! i wore chillin over the pink lip stain from art supplies today and it looked very nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm enjoying mine thoroughly. I've worn 3 e/s trios, 3 blushes and 3 lipsticks (plus 3 Superglasses) over the last few days, keep posting pictures on my blog if you're interested, link in my signature, got told off for posting direct links in messages. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, they are all very pretty, so far loving the blushes most. Not too sure about Go For It, goes on terribly uneven for a Cremesheen, love Jazzed, and kind of indifferent about I Like It Like That. Loving the superglasses though, they're great! They might get overlooked with all the hype about Stereo Rose and ITG in general, but well worth checking out imo.


----------



## nunu (Jul 6, 2010)

I really want to buy some of the minerlise blushes but i am just too worried that they'll be the same as the ones from Too Fabulous. I don't think i'm done hauling from ITG


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 7, 2010)

i am wearing hang loose today. i feel perhaps next time i shall use it wet because on my skin it is not showing up that well! even though i'm pretty much white! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 strange. fix+ will be used with it tommorow!


----------



## ritchieramone (Jul 7, 2010)

My Stereo Rose was apparently delivered to my work on Monday lunchtime but hasn't been since. The box was signed for by a colleague who claims he doesn't even recall DHL arriving.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_My Stereo Rose was apparently delivered to my work on Monday lunchtime but hasn't been since. The box was signed for by a colleague who claims he doesn't even recall DHL arriving. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh no, that's awful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you think he's secretly wearing it at home while dressing up in his wife/girlfriend/mother's clothes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But seriously, is there anything you can do about it? I hope it turns up.


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i am wearing hang loose today. i feel perhaps next time i shall use it wet because on my skin it is not showing up that well! even though i'm pretty much white! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 strange. fix+ will be used with it tommorow!_

 
I think the trick is to keep layering. Apply with a 129 brush, at 1st it didn't show up, so I applied it pretty heavily & they payoff was pretty good.

I tried it when I first got it on Monday on bare skin, but I couldn't get it to "stick" & show up. Last night I applied ontop of freshly applied foundation, whilst it was still "sticky" so it could grab on. It helped a lot. If you use powder to set your foundation, a spritz of Fix+ should do wonders.


----------



## ilexica (Jul 7, 2010)

For those of you who like Illamasqua - there's a sale on at ASOS including the kabuki brush which I bought last week for £38, now down to £22! Bugger  

Searching ASOS.com for "illamasqua"

The glosses are on sale too


----------



## ritchieramone (Jul 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_Oh no, that's awful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you think he's secretly wearing it at home while dressing up in his wife/girlfriend/mother's clothes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I reckon that was the problem. I'll have to tell him he's been found out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thankfully, my black box was eventually unearthed and I got my Stereo Rose. Turns out it makes me look like an Oompa Loompa though!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_I reckon that was the problem. I'll have to tell him he's been found out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thankfully, my black box was eventually unearthed and I got my Stereo Rose. Turns out it makes me look like an Oompa Loompa though!_

 
Phew! Glad you got your box and Stereo Rose after all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry you don't like it, are you using it light handed though? Because you really only need a little bit and definitely only as a blush. (Sorry if I'm stating the obvious here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh no MUA is down 'til 5.30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been perusing swatches today & suddenly find myself drawn to the Dazzle lipsticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was wanting to skip all upcomming collections & had no interest in these before. Baby's on fire looks soo pretty. Hellraiser, Naughty You & Hot Sass don't look too shabby either. Damn!

I.do.not.need.more.lipsticks.kthxbai


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh yeah, I'll definitely want seom Dazzle lipsticks and Dazzleglasses. Is that next month then?


----------



## dirtyprincess (Jul 8, 2010)

I got the pale blue trio !!!! Woo hooo x


----------



## Melanie1784 (Jul 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilexica* 

 
_For those of you who like Illamasqua - there's a sale on at ASOS including the kabuki brush which I bought last week for £38, now down to £22! Bugger  

Searching ASOS.com for "illamasqua"

The glosses are on sale too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

omg!! i wish i had spare cash!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_I think the trick is to keep layering. Apply with a 129 brush, at 1st it didn't show up, so I applied it pretty heavily & they payoff was pretty good.

I tried it when I first got it on Monday on bare skin, but I couldn't get it to "stick" & show up. Last night I applied ontop of freshly applied foundation, whilst it was still "sticky" so it could grab on. It helped a lot. If you use powder to set your foundation, a spritz of Fix+ should do wonders._

 
yup! you were right! i layered it to my hearts content this morning and it looks great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 such a pretty blush! it's my favourite item from the ITG collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on a side note my dad got me the devil may care mes from last years holiday collection - such a beautiful lilac! just a shame about the shitty glitter crescent!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yup! you were right! i layered it to my hearts content this morning and it looks great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 such a pretty blush! it's my favourite item from the ITG collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on a side note my dad got me the devil may care mes from last years holiday collection - such a beautiful lilac!* just a shame about the shitty glitter crescent!*_

 





 So happy they didn't bother with the glittery bits this time around, the new mes are really nice and smooth. I've been wearing them all week and really love them!


----------



## nunu (Jul 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovesongx* 

 
_UK releases (trying to get organised!:
August - Dare to wear, Digi Pops
September - Fabulous Felines, Venomous Villains, Viva Glam, Rodarte, Nail Trend
October - Pro Longwear

MAC is obviously trying to bankrupt us international girls in September!_

 
Thanks for this


----------



## spunky (Jul 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovesongx* 

 
_UK releases (trying to get organised!:
August - Dare to wear, Digi Pops
September - Fabulous Felines, Venomous Villains, Viva Glam, Rodarte, Nail Trend
October - Pro Longwear

MAC is obviously trying to bankrupt us international girls in September!_

 
ouch. thank god i'm a september baby


----------



## sosdrielle (Jul 11, 2010)

I was in London for a few days, and went into the MAC store on Neal Street on Thursday. I was quite surprised that they still had Stereo Rose, what with it selling out online on the UK site and all. The MA in there said customers hadn't really been interested in it and they had lots left. I wasn't planning on getting it, but succumbed to an impulse buy!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sosdrielle* 

 
_I was in London for a few days, and went into the MAC store on Neal Street on Thursday. I was quite surprised that they still had Stereo Rose, what with it selling out online on the UK site and all. The MA in there said customers hadn't really been interested in it and they had lots left. I wasn't planning on getting it, but succumbed to an impulse buy!_

 
It's really weird. I've just come back from Guildford and the counter in House of Fraser still had 5 Stereo Rose MSFs left! I don't know, maybe the good people of Guildford are too posh for Mac? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The MUA was funny though, she had no idea when SR was last released, she said oh yeah, it's been about 2 years, or was it one? She also said last time it sold out so quickly (although doubt she actually remembers that since it was 5 years ago!), so Mac got wise and they got loads this time. Oh well, if anyone wants one, they should go to Guildford!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 13, 2010)

Just to let you know, I've e-mailed Mac about forthcoming collections and this is the reply I got:

We  will be launching both collections in August. The* ALICE + OLIVIA* collection will  be available at the beginning of August which will be* exclusive to our online  website and Harrods only*. The *DIGI POPS* collection will again be available at  the beginning of August in *all locations* apart from the DIGI POPS BRUSH BROWSER  which is exclusive to our online website and Harvey Nichols only. 



That means we get A+O as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I can check out all the dazzle lipsticks and dazzleglasses in person!


----------



## nunu (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh so we are getting Alice and Olivia! That's good to hear.


----------



## yazerella (Jul 13, 2010)

We're getting Alice and Olivia! That's so exciting


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 13, 2010)

First Thursday in August is the 5th which is my birthday, which is also the perfect excuse for a MAC shopping spree! Count me in on both collections, I actually am really excited for the dazzle lipsticks ha ha...


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_First Thursday in August is the 5th which is my birthday, which is also the perfect excuse for a MAC shopping spree! Count me in on both collections, I actually am really excited for the dazzle lipsticks ha ha... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too! After seeing the swatches, I think I'll want most of them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also the dazzleglasses! Love sprakly glittery stuff!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_Just to let you know, I've e-mailed Mac about forthcoming collections and this is the reply I got:

We  will be launching both collections in August. The* ALICE + OLIVIA* collection will  be available at the beginning of August which will be* exclusive to our online  website and Harrods only*. The *DIGI POPS* collection will again be available at  the beginning of August in *all locations* apart from the DIGI POPS BRUSH BROWSER  which is exclusive to our online website and Harvey Nichols only. 



That means we get A+O as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I can check out all the dazzle lipsticks and dazzleglasses in person! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
well that is good that we get alice and olivia!


----------



## Cindy1969 (Jul 15, 2010)

No.... i was hoping that i could buy a Dazzle lipstick when i'm in London from 29-7 untill 1-8, but i'm too early 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(this collection will not come out in the Netherlands)
I can buy it on Ebay, but i want to swatch them and see them i.r.l. first...

But okay, now i have no choice but order one (or 2) on Ebay


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_First Thursday in August is the 5th which is my birthday, which is also the perfect excuse for a MAC shopping spree! Count me in on both collections, I actually am really excited for the dazzle lipsticks ha ha... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oohhh your brithday isn't far away now! are you getting excited? and are you getting mac goodies as gifts?


----------



## ilexica (Jul 16, 2010)

Sorry, me again - Illamasqua have a 50% off sale on some items, including all my favourite contouring blushes. I've just bought 3 backups of primal (I have a problem), mischief and rumour blushes, and a chocolate nail polish. It's in the 'last chance to buy' section of their website and there's about 5 pages of stuff including lots of shadows.

So this is slightly mac-related, I went to swatch hang loose and was surprised it was so similar to well dressed. I didn't get it in the end for that reason although it was really nice.


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 16, 2010)

Damnit, I looked at swatches again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I want Bold & Brash l/g from Dare to Wear. If i'm getting that it would be silly not to get Gimme That!, too.
Add that to the Dazzle l/s I was supposed to skip too and..

Arg


----------



## spunky (Jul 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_Just to let you know, I've e-mailed Mac about forthcoming collections and this is the reply I got:

We  will be launching both collections in August. The* ALICE + OLIVIA* collection will  be available at the beginning of August which will be* exclusive to our online  website and Harrods only*. The *DIGI POPS* collection will again be available at  the beginning of August in *all locations* apart from the DIGI POPS BRUSH BROWSER  which is exclusive to our online website and Harvey Nichols only. 



That means we get A+O as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I can check out all the dazzle lipsticks and dazzleglasses in person! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
is dare to wear out on the same day? oh my, my bank card will be a melted mess in my purse by lunchtime!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_is dare to wear out on the same day? oh my, my bank card will be a melted mess in my purse by lunchtime!_

 
I didn't ask about Dare to Wear. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want all the lipglosses from that, loads of Dazzle lipsticks and Dazzleglasses from Digi Pops and a few things from A+O. Oh dear, that'll be another expensive trip to Mac...


----------



## spunky (Jul 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I didn't ask about Dare to Wear. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want all the lipglosses from that, loads of Dazzle lipsticks and Dazzleglasses from Digi Pops and a few things from A+O. Oh dear, that'll be another expensive trip to Mac... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i'll be at a counter tomorrow, so i'll see what they say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i'm planning on getting a fair few dazzle lippies, the two bright A+O piggies and, if they're out, the LE Dare to Wear shadows.


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm getting

- Baby's on Fire d l/s
- Naughty You d l/s
- Bold & Brazen l/g

Possibly Hellraiser d l/s. I'm not sure how I feel about this yet.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 19, 2010)

I posted this on the CCO thread, but it seems very inactive, so I was hoping to get some answers here. Thanks.

I'll have a few days off in August (ie without kids + husband 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and plan to go to one of the  CCO's, can anyone tell me if the Bicester one or the Gunwharf Quays  (Portsmouth) one is better? I'm in Surrey, so whichever I go to will be a  1.5 hr journey, so really want to pick the better (bigger?) one.

I don't have any plans on what I want to buy, just have a look, so the  bigger variety the better! Thanks!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_i'll be at a counter tomorrow, so i'll see what they say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i'm planning on getting a fair few dazzle lippies, the two bright A+O piggies and, if they're out, the LE Dare to Wear shadows. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
E-mailed Mac re Dare to Wear, here's the reply:

"I  can confirm that the DARE TO WEAR collection will be released at the beginning  of August with the others."

Yep, definitely an expensive month, again!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 19, 2010)

i will have no spare cash in august! i will be buying an iphone4 and all my mac goodies! eek!


----------



## banana1234 (Jul 19, 2010)

dare to wear and digi pops and alice and olivia in august?!?!!?!?! holy shizzle, i'm going to be broke


----------



## nunu (Jul 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I posted this on the CCO thread, but it seems very inactive, so I was hoping to get some answers here. Thanks.

I'll have a few days off in August (ie without kids + husband 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and plan to go to one of the CCO's, can anyone tell me if the Bicester one or the Gunwharf Quays (Portsmouth) one is better? I'm in Surrey, so whichever I go to will be a 1.5 hr journey, so really want to pick the better (bigger?) one.

I don't have any plans on what I want to buy, just have a look, so the bigger variety the better! Thanks!_

 
I've only been to Bicester and it was quite small. They had a lot of holliday sets, last years me's, fafi quad 2, shadowy lady quad  and the other one (not spiced chocolate) and stuff from Style Warriors. They also had eyeshadow pots (LE and perm). 

I don't know if anyone else can help you out about the one in Portsmouth.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 20, 2010)

I was planning on taking a trip to Bicester CCO one day, but it sounds just like York, which is a lot closer. I dont think i'll bother now.


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_oohhh your brithday isn't far away now! are you getting excited? and are you getting mac goodies as gifts? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm not particularly excited as it looks like I will have to go to work on my birthday as it stands at the moment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Atleast work is only 100 metres from the MAC counter.

Probably won't get a lot of MAC as gifts, my family refuse to buy me anymore lately on the basis that I have so much already. Which is true but it hasn't stopped me thus far. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm trying to save money at the moment because I would like a new Chloe bag (a nice little Ethel because my Paraty is lonely...). Plus I'm going on holiday to NYC, Boston and Orlando on the 26th August for two weeks and need spends. It seems like everything comes at once!

Anyone made any prelim. lists as to what they will be buying from the next two collections?


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 21, 2010)

wow Natalie! that sounds like an amazing holiday!


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow @ the Chloe Paraty bag, I just googled it & it is hawt. I don't know if I could spend £1700 on a bag. More like £17 from H&M, lol!


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Wow @ the Chloe Paraty bag, I just googled it & it is hawt. I don't know if I could spend £1700 on a bag. More like £17 from H&M, lol!_

 
It wasn't that much thankfully! About half. I've just got the medium leather one but in a relatively rare colour, not the python or anything. They're beautiful but bank-breakingly so. 

I went to Selfridges one day and you know how it is you get sucked in and I ended up taking home a bag I didn't go in for... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bit like MAC really...


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Wow @ the Chloe Paraty bag, I just googled it & it is hawt. I don't know if I could spend £1700 on a bag. More like £17 from H&M, lol!_

 
Hahaha, me too, I thought a lot about forking out £40 for a bag from Accesorize!


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 22, 2010)

The Anna Lou of London online shop is having a "midnight madness" sale tonight. between 8pm-12am everything is 50% off. I dont think there is a code, I think it will automatically update in the checkout.

If you've not seen her stuff, you should have a look. It is all too cute.

I got this a few weeks ago & 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it. (bit annoyed I could have got it 1/2 price though!)
http://www.annalouoflondon.com/produ...id=2048&IG=485

*not affiliated, I just got an email*


----------



## ilexica (Jul 22, 2010)

Cheers Kirsty, I wanted the stallion necklace for ages so I just got one!

Also, can you use a pro card for collections, or only permanent items? My friend has offered to pick me some things up and I don't think there's anything I want from the permanent line right now (other than expensive brushes, lol) and I was wondering whether to ask her for a couple of the D2W lipglasses.


----------



## banana1234 (Jul 22, 2010)

so do u guys think everything will be out on thrusday the 5th of august? i'm tempted to book a day off


----------



## lovesongx (Jul 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilexica* 

 
_Cheers Kirsty, I wanted the stallion necklace for ages so I just got one!

Also, can you use a pro card for collections, or only permanent items? My friend has offered to pick me some things up and I don't think there's anything I want from the permanent line right now (other than expensive brushes, lol) and I was wondering whether to ask her for a couple of the D2W lipglasses._

 
I think you can use it for most collections, just not the ones that are collaborations like Liberty of London or Disney or stuff in special packaging?


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah that's right, Erin will usually post in the discussion threads whether pro discount applies. Its always the special packaging that it doesn't.


----------



## ilexica (Jul 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Yeah that's right, Erin will usually post in the discussion threads whether pro discount applies. Its always the special packaging that it doesn't._

 
Perfect, thanks!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_so do u guys think everything will be out on thrusday the 5th of august? i'm tempted to book a day off_

 
i would imagine so. potentially it will pop on the website the day before though


----------



## spunky (Jul 23, 2010)

does anyone know what the UK mac pro student kits consist of? [in general terms]

i ordered mine yesterday and all i know is it's a colour kit, tailored to Clydebank College needs, and cost £168 [that's with the 35% discount]. they've not told me what's in it and i won't find out till monday... so if anyone has any ideas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i have a feeling it'll be a few shades of face and body foundation, concealers, translucent powder, mascara, a liner or two, some blush pans, a few shadow pans and a couple of lipsticks, but that all seems a bit much even with the 35% discount!

is it sad that one of the things i'm most looking forward to about dare to wear is depotting the shadows? i love doing it!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i would imagine so. potentially it will pop on the website the day before though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I would start stalking the website on Tuesday because A+O will be online exclusive (+Harrods) and it will sell out quickly for sure!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I would start stalking the website on Tuesday because A+O will be online exclusive (+Harrods) and it will sell out quickly for sure!_

 
i had a cp for the A&O stuff so that isn't an issue for me. but i think i'll start stalking on the tuesday anyways - dare to wear is what i am most excited for! yay!


----------



## spunky (Jul 24, 2010)

is it next tuesday [the 3rd] that the new ones should go online? i need to know when to get my bum-groove in the sofa ready for refreshing the site!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_is it next tuesday [the 3rd] that the new ones should go online? i need to know when to get my bum-groove in the sofa ready for refreshing the site!_

 
yeah but i bet it will be the wednesday when they pop up... mac are so slow recently!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yeah but i bet it will be the wednesday when they pop up... mac are so slow recently!_

 
I bet Tuesday pm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Let's see who wins.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I bet Tuesday pm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let's see who wins. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you're on! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee!

also Susanne said the fall nail trend polishes were coming out with felines in Germany... so September my wallet will be crying at me i think!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_you're on! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee!

also Susanne said the fall nail trend polishes were coming out with felines in Germany... so September my wallet will be crying at me i think!_

 
Luckily for me I'm not into nail polishes. Actually I'm not that interested in the Felines collection other than the Palace Pedigree bit, and some of the lipsticks and mineralize blushes from the other two.


----------



## ilexica (Jul 25, 2010)

I really want the leopard quad from fabulous felines, and the blushes. Luckily I can take or leave the rest.


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 27, 2010)

The only thing from FF that interests me are the liquid liners. Sadly there are about 4 colours I love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a good note. I bought 2 bottles of Angel perfume from a seller on here & she included generous samples of all the A+O pigments


----------



## spunky (Jul 27, 2010)

my macpro student kit arrived! it contained:

e/s pans in carbon, electric eel, embark, orange, brun, omega, cork, gesso, purple haze, all that glitters, amber lights, brule, chrome yellow, cranberry and electra

blush pans in pink swoon, format and raizinesque

ccb in hush

lip pencil in spice and chestnut

eye kohl in smoulder

clear lipglass

blush and shadow palettes and a kit bag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 exciting!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_*The only thing from FF that interests me are the liquid liners. Sadly there are about 4 colours I love*





On a good note. I bought 2 bottles of Angel perfume from a seller on here & she included generous samples of all the A+O pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
the new liners are all going to be perm! so buy at your leisure!


----------



## spunky (Jul 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_the new liners are all going to be perm! so buy at your leisure! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i'm so glad about that, takes about 7 items off my list


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 28, 2010)

Yay, thanks Lou I had no idea. You are a life saver! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have not been following the FF thread.


----------



## sunsetbeauty15 (Jul 28, 2010)

nothing from FF really grabs me :/ 
i cant wait for more msfs ! i got my first msf yesterday from the CCO and im officially OBCESSED i love it so much i need more !!!!!!


----------



## spunky (Jul 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunsetbeauty15* 

 
_nothing from FF really grabs me :/ 
i cant wait for more msfs ! i got my first msf yesterday from the CCO and im officially OBCESSED i love it so much i need more !!!!!!



_

 
which one did you get?


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 28, 2010)

yes msf's are awesome but very addictive! and yes please spill on which one you bought!


----------



## sunsetbeauty15 (Jul 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yes msf's are awesome but very addictive! and yes please spill on which one you bought! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
comfort it was only £13 not £19 which i thourght was a great deal ! 
i used it as a bronzer and it looks so natural and pretty on my skin tone ! 
i really really really really want perfect topping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 xxxxxxxx


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunsetbeauty15* 

 
_comfort it was only £13 not £19 which i thourght was a great deal ! 
i used it as a bronzer and it looks so natural and pretty on my skin tone ! 
i really really really really want perfect topping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 xxxxxxxx_

 
gotta love the cco prices! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 perfect topping is one of my faves to use as a highlight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you can often find it in the sales section of specktra though which is good. or check ebay - there are a couple of decent sellers on there.


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 30, 2010)

This thread has been kinda slow lately. I bet we will all be back gabbing next week in the run up


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm getting pretty excited about the Dazzle lipsticks, Dazzleglasses and Dare To Wear lipglosses. Also Partylicious pigment and If It's Pink Dazzleglass creme from Alice + Olivia. I hope the info was correct and we're really getting them!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 30, 2010)

i'm very excited for dare to wear! sassy grass is going to be awesome!


----------



## spunky (Jul 30, 2010)

i've finalized my lists for tuesday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





partylicious pigment

troublemaker, baby's on fire and hellraiser dazzle lipsticks

all 6 LE shadows

i'll get later with a tartan tale, and if the rumours about the dazzle lipsticks maybe becoming permenant [like cremesheens did] then i'll get more then.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i'm very excited for dare to wear! sassy grass is going to be awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thankfully the eyeshadows don't interest me at all. I'd be in big trouble as I pretty much want all the glosses and lipsticks as it is.


----------



## banana1234 (Jul 30, 2010)

DARE TO WEAR WHHOOP WHOOP!!! ALL THE SHADOWS WILL BE MINE!  hehehe


----------



## spunky (Jul 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_DARE TO WEAR WHHOOP WHOOP!!! ALL THE SHADOWS WILL BE MINE!  hehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
tell me about it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm so glad i'm doing nothing on tuesday so i can stake out the mac site! god i need a life!


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 30, 2010)

After fully intending to skip all collections, my list for now is:

Digipops:
- Baby's on Fire l/s
- Naughty You l/s

I wanted hot sass too, but trying to cut back & it's not really an everyday l/s. Trying not to cave & get hellraiser, its too sheer.

DTW
- Bold & Brash l/g
- Gimme That!
- Dare to Dare (possibly)

Sassy Grass & Shockaholic seem to be hott. I think they are both nice, but I already have MUFE 92 (the bomb) & a dupe in Sugarpills Poison Plum. I have green eyes and always think I shouldn't go for greens. Plus I wouldn't know where to start with this one, it intimidates me


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_tell me about it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm so glad i'm doing nothing on tuesday so i can stake out the mac site! god i need a life! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know what you mean, I'll be sitting at home checking the Mac site regularly on Tuesday. I'm also trying to figure out how to make it to Mac on Thursday, I'll have the children with me all week, so either take them with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or go after my husband comes home (late night shopping is on Thursdays in Kingston thankfully). Bit sad really...


----------



## nunu (Jul 31, 2010)

So next week its Digipops and Dare to wear, right?


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_So next week its Digipops and Dare to wear, right?_

 
Yes, and Alice + Olivia (online and Harrods exclusive)!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 31, 2010)

Right, I think I have my list for Tuesday...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dazzle lipsticks: 
Naughty You
Troublemaker
Baby's On Fire
Hot Sass
Infused With Glam

Dazzleglasses:
Boys Go Crazy
Fabulous Fun
Glamour OD
Spanking Rich

ALL Dare to Wear lipglasses

Alice + Olivia:
Partylicious pigm
If It's Pink d/g
Sparklicious d/g

Then on Thursday or whenever I make it to my Mac counter I'll check out the other 5 dazzle lipsticks that might possibly interest me: Snazzy, Sweet Bits, Win Win, Hellraiser, Liquid Lurex and possibly Hi-Falutin dazzleglass too. 









 Bring on Tuesday!!!


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow, Anitacska. Another haul to be proud of!


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 2, 2010)

I have made a list too, eek! I've tried to be restrained!

A+O
Later pigment.
Partylicious pigment.

However I'm sort of going between getting both or totally skipping...

Digi Pop
Glaringly Hip l/s.
Naughty You or Troublemaker l/s (see which is better in person!).
Win-Win l/s.
Hi-Falutin l/g.

I might also get Babys On Fire but I have so many reds already.

Dare To Wear
Aqua e/s.
Crazy Cool e/s.
I will probably choose another 1/2 e/s based on how they look and same for the l/g. Too hard to decide from swatches alone at this point!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Wow, Anitacska. Another haul to be proud of! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not sure my husband would agree though...

I've been thinking about whether or not to get Later pigment, but I don't really use dark pigments, however, according to Temptalia's swatches, it's so pretty. Maybe I'll get it when it's repromoted (with Villans, isn't it?).


----------



## spunky (Aug 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not sure my husband would agree though...

I've been thinking about whether or not to get Later pigment, but I don't really use dark pigments, however, according to Temptalia's swatches, it's so pretty. Maybe I'll get it when it's repromoted (with Villans, isn't it?)._

 
it's repromoted with A Tartan Tale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i'm doing the same, skipping it now because i have my eye on a dress instead


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 2, 2010)

I got a sample of it the other day. Swatched it once & haven't rushed back to wear it yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is pretty though. I wouldn't buy the FS as I have Young Punk. They are sim enough for me.

Partylicious is h.o.t.t hot! If it sparkles is pretty much Pink Opal re-packaged.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 2, 2010)

I have Young Punk, have worn it once or twice so far. So maybe won't get Later at all then. I also have Pink Opal which I love, but don't need another jar of it. Thanks for the heads up Kirsty!


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 2, 2010)

Here is a swatch of Later & young punk together from the swatch forum, so you might want to check it out before taking my word for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can see they are not identical, but for me they are close enough. Young punk is more glittery & Later has more depth, but the colours are the same family.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sleepyhead* 

 
_Later. vs young punk MES, black GPS, black GPS layered with glitters, Fertile eyeshadow, Top hat eyeshadow, and deep purple pigment
natural lighting (indoor)






If It Sparkles vs Pink Opal
natural lighting (indoor)





bathroom lighting so you can see the sparkles in if it sparkles, but not in pink opal



_


----------



## dirtyprincess (Aug 2, 2010)

Right then i am being SUPER restrained !

DARE TO WEAR
Bold n brash l/g
Sassy green e/s
Gimme that l/g

DIGI POP
Naughty you ?


----------



## spunky (Aug 2, 2010)

wheeee! tomorrow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




by the end of the week i'll be flat broke, but with some AMAZING new make up! i've also just bought the sweetie cakes quad from a lovely lady on here, and perfect topping is in the post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can't wait to play with my goodies!

i have to get new foundation though, can't decide whether i want to go for MAC or Illamasqua. depends on how they look/feel in person


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 2, 2010)

Has anyone started stalking the Mac website yet? I admit, I have looked a few times this evening. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope it's up early tomorrow, want to take the children to see Shrek in 3D from 2 pm, so need to be able to order by then!


----------



## spunky (Aug 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_Has anyone started stalking the Mac website yet? I admit, I have looked a few times this evening. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope it's up early tomorrow, want to take the children to see Shrek in 3D from 2 pm, so need to be able to order by then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hehe no, not yet, but i'm setting my alarm so i'll be up early tomorrow to start my stalking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



enjoy the film!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 3, 2010)

if it does come on the site today i bet it will be from about 11am onwards... i am keeping my fingers crossed! i want those glosses!


----------



## spunky (Aug 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_if it does come on the site today i bet it will be from about 11am onwards... i am keeping my fingers crossed! i want those glosses!_

 
nothing there just now, even using the search thingy. i put in 'partylicious', 'zingy' and 'hellraiser' and it's giving me nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





is this what junkies feel like when they're waiting on their next fix? i need my new MAC!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 3, 2010)

Still nothing...


----------



## spunky (Aug 3, 2010)

it's 11am... still not up


----------



## spunky (Aug 3, 2010)

Go Go Go! :d It's Up!


----------



## spunky (Aug 3, 2010)

ok, only alice + olivia is just now. my bad!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 3, 2010)

the dare to wear glosses are up, just waiting on the shadows!


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 3, 2010)

My computer has been painfully slow all morning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It took me 1/2 an hour to load one page. But now I have fixed it just in time! Phew!


----------



## spunky (Aug 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_My computer has been painfully slow all morning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It took me 1/2 an hour to load one page. But now I have fixed it just in time! Phew!_

 
that would have given me palpatations!


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 3, 2010)

still waiting on dazzle l/s


----------



## spunky (Aug 3, 2010)

same. and the DTW shadows. partylicious is looking very lonely in my basket just now!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 3, 2010)

Really weird, can't see any of the collection products, when I click on a collection it doesn't load properly. I can search individually, but that's all.


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_same. and the DTW shadows. partylicious is looking very lonely in my basket just now!_

 





^

The collection sections in "whats new" wont load yet, they have still not been _built_. We are all to eager & shop before they have properly updated the site.


----------



## spunky (Aug 3, 2010)

it's probably been built, they'll just be making it live. apparently you can find info on fabulous felines on the US site, but you can't see photos or buy anything yet


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 3, 2010)

That's alright then, I thought my computer was being weird. Phew!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 3, 2010)

and i'm still wiating for the dare to wear shadows! they need to join the glosses in my basket and then i can check out and chill!


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 3, 2010)

I want to buy four of the shadows after the look Temptalia did, but it would cost approx £45 for one look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No chance. I wouldn't know what to do with them after that.


----------



## spunky (Aug 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_and i'm still wiating for the dare to wear shadows! they need to join the glosses in my basket and then i can check out and chill! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
have you got your boys at work searching for them?


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm waiting for the dazzleglasses and dazzle lipsticks. But if they don't go live before I have to leave, I'll just check out with the other stuff. I was really keen to get the A+O stuff today as it's online exclusive, and I've got that sitting in my basket now (plus the DTW glosses).


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 3, 2010)

I wouldn't have thought they would be too long comming. My guess is everything will be up by 12-12.30


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 3, 2010)

First off, hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've been lurking for a while cause I'm kinda shy.. but I have to start posting sometime.. I'm sure you all don't bite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_it's probably been built, they'll just be making it live. apparently you can find info on fabulous felines on the US site, but you can't see photos or buy anything yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I saw the Dare to Wear lipglosses online about a week ago after I searched for it.. but it had no "Add To Bag" button.. and then it disappeared about an hour afterward.. it was so frustrating! 

Is anyone else getting really twitchy waiting for this? I can hardly sit still!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_have you got your boys at work searching for them? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol! not today! i'm on a day off so just sat at home. i have been watching true blood on my pc and was about to watch some gossip girl.... but now waiting for this! i have done all my housework though so have got a free day which is good!


----------



## spunky (Aug 3, 2010)

*puts kettle on*

Kirsty's right, they'll be up soon enough.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_First off, hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been lurking for a while cause I'm kinda shy.. but I have to start posting sometime.. I'm sure you all don't bite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I saw the Dare to Wear lipglosses online about a week ago after I searched for it.. but it had no "Add To Bag" button.. and then it disappeared about an hour afterward.. it was so frustrating! 

Is anyone else getting really twitchy waiting for this? I can hardly sit still!_

 





 i'm pleased you are posting with us now!


----------



## spunky (Aug 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_First off, hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been lurking for a while cause I'm kinda shy.. but I have to start posting sometime.. I'm sure you all don't bite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I saw the Dare to Wear lipglosses online about a week ago after I searched for it.. but it had no "Add To Bag" button.. and then it disappeared about an hour afterward.. it was so frustrating! 

Is anyone else getting really twitchy waiting for this? I can hardly sit still!_

 
don't be shy! we're nice here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i'm starting to relax a wee bit now, i don't think anything will sell out before they get everything live.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_lol! not today! i'm on a day off so just sat at home. i have been watching true blood on my pc and was about to watch some gossip girl.... but now waiting for this! i have done all my housework though so have got a free day which is good!_

 
nice! enjoy it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i've got a pile of ironing to do after this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not fun!


----------



## spunky (Aug 3, 2010)

that's everything up using the search button


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 3, 2010)

and i've checked out and got my stuff! woo!


----------



## spunky (Aug 3, 2010)

just have to wait for DHL now...


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_don't be shy! we're nice here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i'm starting to relax a wee bit now, i don't think anything will sell out before they get everything live.



nice! enjoy it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i've got a pile of ironing to do after this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not fun!_

 
Very true.. I think it's just the want-but-can't-have-it-yet.. I'm pretty impatient..


----------



## spunky (Aug 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_Very true.. I think it's just the want-but-can't-have-it-yet.. I'm pretty impatient.._

 
it's all up now if you use the search button or go to eyeshadows/lipsticks and look for them. the what's new bit isn't working for me yet anyway.


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_it's all up now if you use the search button or go to eyeshadows/lipsticks and look for them. the what's new bit isn't working for me yet anyway._

 
Thanks a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, does anyone know whether we are getting the Digi Pops dazzleglasses? I was told we were by a MAC artist but they're nowhere to be found..


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh no, I want to check out, but still no Dazzleglasses!


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 3, 2010)

I've checked out without them. I'm fed up of waiting, and WSITN's video on Digi Pops mentioned nothing about the dazzleglasses and he had the press release in front of him. I really wanted those and all! I might see if any US sites ship internationally and try and get them that way.. thank god it's my birthday next week!


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 3, 2010)

In the US, the dazzleglasses are only avail at Nordstrom as this collection is originally a Nordstrom annivesary (i think) col.. When the Digipops collection later hits the MAC stores, it will be without the d/g. So perhaps we are not getting them?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maddiesmom* 

 
_I know that the lipsticks are being released in free standing stores tomorrow, right? Could someone clarify for me if the dazzleglasses are also being released? I want to get my hands on Boys Go Crazy but my Nordstroms was sold out as well. Thanks!_

 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_The dazzleglasses were Nordstrom exclusive. Only the collection of lipsticks will be released at counters/stores._


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 3, 2010)

Oooh. I know that Nordstrom do international delivery so I might try and get them from there.. thanks for the info


----------



## spunky (Aug 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_Oooh. I know that Nordstrom do international delivery so I might try and get them from there.. thanks for the info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i've tried that before and it didn't work. they only ship certain items 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



give it a try, but i doubt it'll work


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_i've tried that before and it didn't work. they only ship certain items 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



give it a try, but i doubt it'll work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That sucks! Thanks for the heads up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks like I'm gonna have to trawl through a few sites to find them..


----------



## spunky (Aug 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_That sucks! Thanks for the heads up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks like I'm gonna have to trawl through a few sites to find them.._

 
you could try a seller on ebay called my-boo-kitty, she might have it and she's a great seller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i can't think of any other way to get them other than CP, but quite a few shades have sold out


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks a lot, I'll have a look now. And yeah.. it's all the popular shades I wanted.


----------



## spunky (Aug 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_Thanks a lot, I'll have a look now. And yeah.. it's all the popular shades I wanted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 hope you can get the ones you want


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 3, 2010)

No, she's not got it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think I'll try and save the money.. unless it does pop up on the site, but I don't think it's likely now.


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 3, 2010)

There is a seller on here callued marusia. I've bought from her before without a hitch.

here is a link to her sale. 
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f184/m...-daily-162287/ 

She is a business seller so you will see most of her stuff is BNIB bought from a supplier to sell on. She has mentioned a few times (and even includes it on her business card) that if you are looking for something specific, send her a message & she will see what she can do. It may be worth leaving a comment on her thread?

Just a thought


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 3, 2010)

Is this hitting stores Thursday then? I'm caused myself some confusion, I was planning on hitting up my local counter Thursday because I thought I'd get in there quick.

Might have to order a few bits online anyway by the sounds of things...


----------



## nunu (Aug 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_you could try a seller on ebay called my-boo-kitty, she might have it and she's a great seller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i can't think of any other way to get them other than CP, but quite a few shades have sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I second my boo kitty! She's great, reasonable prices and fast delivery.

Everything is now up on the mac site as normal, no need to search for items


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh what a bummer about the dazzleglasses. If I'd known in advance, I would have asked for a cp. Oh well, I guess it's too late now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well, at least I won't spend more money, my (not so) little order cost me £193.50 as it is.


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 3, 2010)

I got:

Baby's on Fire l/s
Naughty You l/s
Gimme That! l/g
Bold & Brash l/g

A mere £54 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I stayed strong & resisted Dare to Dare l/g & the e/s


----------



## spunky (Aug 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_Is this hitting stores Thursday then? I'm caused myself some confusion, I was planning on hitting up my local counter Thursday because I thought I'd get in there quick.

Might have to order a few bits online anyway by the sounds of things..._

 
everything but alice + olivia will be in store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_Oh what a bummer about the dazzleglasses. If I'd known in advance, I would have asked for a cp. Oh well, I guess it's too late now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well, at least I won't spend more money, my (not so) little order cost me £193.50 as it is._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_I got:

Baby's on Fire l/s
Naughty You l/s
Gimme That! l/g
Bold & Brash l/g

A mere £54 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I stayed strong & resisted Dare to Dare l/g & the e/s_

 
i spent £118 - 3 lipsticks, 6 shadows and a pigment


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 3, 2010)

£62 for my haul which isn't bad! although i got my a&o stuff a month ago so i guess you could add £30 to my total because of that!


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_There is a seller on here callued marusia. I've bought from her before without a hitch.

here is a link to her sale. 
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f184/m...-daily-162287/ 

She is a business seller so you will see most of her stuff is BNIB bought from a supplier to sell on. She has mentioned a few times (and even includes it on her business card) that if you are looking for something specific, send her a message & she will see what she can do. It may be worth leaving a comment on her thread?

Just a thought 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow, everyone is so helpful here! Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I ended up spending £80.. I'm amazed I didn't cave in and buy something else because of the dazzleglazzes... but I'd rather wait with the pro shades until I'm in London again and can get pans, and I want to check out the texture of the lipglasses before I buy anymore. 

Anitacska, I think I would of been the same.. I'm surprised it wasn't mentioned anywhere though. Pretty annoying cause I'm not really interested in FF or VV atm.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 3, 2010)

I have e-mailed Mac and asked about the dazzleglasses, I'll let you know what they say. I keep thinking about them, but I guess there's nothing I can do now. Oh well, maybe I'll find them on MUA or something. But they did seem pretty sheer in Temptalia's swatches, and I did get all the DTW glosses and 2 dazzleglass ceremes from A+O, so it's okay really. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When do you think we can expect our boxes? I'm hoping to have it by Friday. I'm also planning to check out the rest of the dazzle lipsticks that day.


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I have e-mailed Mac and asked about the dazzleglasses, I'll let you know what they say. I keep thinking about them, but I guess there's nothing I can do now. Oh well, maybe I'll find them on MUA or something. But they did seem pretty sheer in Temptalia's swatches, and I did get all the DTW glosses and 2 dazzleglass ceremes from A+O, so it's okay really. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When do you think we can expect our boxes? I'm hoping to have it by Friday. I'm also planning to check out the rest of the dazzle lipsticks that day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They did seem sheer, but I was hoping to layer them under some lipsticks and see how they turned out, although in a way some of them looked really quite pretty just on their own.. especially Glamour OD and Hi-Falutin'.. it kinda reminds of how the HK glosses looked in terms of the sheer jelly look you got with the pink, purple and orange glosses. 
I might go back and get the I.Want.Candy dazzleglass creme but I'm afraid it'll just make my teeth look yellow. 

I live in Coventry, so I think I'll get mine quite soon.. I'd say Thursday.. if I had ordered before 12 it probably would have been tomorrow.. for some reason I always get my packages really quickly..


----------



## dirtyprincess (Aug 3, 2010)

Ok people i need your advice 
My total stands at £40 with sassy grass,bold and brash and gimme that!
Now then do i get a dazzle lipstick,another eyeshadow or a third l/g from dare to wear in so bad ?
I cant decide !!!! Or does anyone have a free shipping code ?
Thanks in advance x


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyprincess* 

 
_Ok people i need your advice 
My total stands at £40 with sassy grass,bold and brash and gimme that!
Now then do i get a dazzle lipstick,another eyeshadow or a third l/g from dare to wear in so bad ?
I cant decide !!!! Or does anyone have a free shipping code ?
Thanks in advance x_

 
Well, how is your lipstick, eyeshadow and lipgloss collection and what colours etc do you use? I'd base it on that tbh. I'd say the lipglass though as it's a different/new formula and it's LE. The lipsticks seem like they slide a bit and the most of the eyeshadows are PRO anyway


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 3, 2010)

Partylicious is sold out! :O


----------



## GoldenFairy (Aug 3, 2010)

I got all but one of the dare to wear glosses, three eyeshadows, Later pigment, Morning After np and So Rich So Pretty np. I want to see the dazzle lipsticks in person and may pick up a few if they look wearable.

Hope you all got what you wanted!

By the way Partylicious pigment has sold out on the UK website now.


----------



## GoldenFairy (Aug 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyprincess* 

 
_Ok people i need your advice 
My total stands at £40 with sassy grass,bold and brash and gimme that!
Now then do i get a dazzle lipstick,another eyeshadow or a third l/g from dare to wear in so bad ?
I cant decide !!!! Or does anyone have a free shipping code ?
Thanks in advance x_

 
I would go for So Bad - that colour looks tasty!


----------



## dirtyprincess (Aug 3, 2010)

Ok ladies So bad has been added to my cart and im checking out !!! Thankyou so much xxx


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyprincess* 

 
_Ok ladies So bad has been added to my cart and im checking out !!! Thankyou so much xxx_

 
Awesome, let us know how it works out


----------



## spunky (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_Partylicious is sold out! :O_

 
i am so glad that was the first thing in my basket!

i'm going to the counter tomorrow to pick up Naughty You lipstick, someone on the digipops thread said that it doesn't look like much swatched, but on your lips it's amazing. that's all the persuasion i need to buy it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope everyone's boxes turn up in the next couple days so you can enjoy your hauls


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_Partylicious is sold out! :O_

 
Oh wow, they must have only got a very few of them. It sold out even more quickly than Stereo Rose!


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 4, 2010)

After all the talk of dazzleglasses yesterday, I was inspired to pull one out this morning. It was a nice change. I don't often wear my dazzleglass' or lipglass as I don't really like wearing my hair up & if your hair is down..forget about it. 

Hopefully boxes will arrive on friday *fingers crossed*


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 4, 2010)

so this isnt out til tomorrow at counters/stores?

does anyone have a shipping code? i forgot to order gimmie that,and i dont want to pay for delivery again


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 4, 2010)

I think it's pretty rare we get a free shipping code (and if we do, MAC usually send an email). It sucks cause the US get one every 5 mins. I'd love one atm, too.


----------



## nunu (Aug 4, 2010)

Later pigment is now sold out as well!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 4, 2010)

Argh, trying to get any sense out of Mac MUAs is a bl**dy nightmare! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I phoned my local counter to see if they're getting the dazzleglasses since they're out in Finland, so don't see any reason why we're not getting it. The MUA I spoke to had no idea. She was telling me about the DTW glosses, and regular dazzleglasses. Anyway, it seems they're not getting them.

Phoned another store where the MUAs are always a lot more clued up, the one I spoke to thought they might be Harvey Nichols exclusive and might go online tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She said she'll call me back.

I phoned Harvey Nichols, the guy I spoke to said I should call back tomorrow, so I asked if it was possible to check now, he said yes, then came back and said he'll call me back. 

Now... waiting... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh and still no reply from Mac online!


----------



## spunky (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Later pigment is now sold out as well!_

 
oh well, looks like i'll be waiting till TT for that pigment


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_oh well, looks like i'll be waiting till TT for that pigment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I need to see that one in person anyway.

Okay, I now have a definite answer about the Dazzleglasses, and we are definitely NOT getting them for whatever reason. 

Thanks to the lovely Heidi (pinkbasset) I'm getting a CP from Finland, although it's gonna cost me more, but then I always want things really badly that I can't have, so serves me right.


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I need to see that one in person anyway.

Okay, I now have a definite answer about the Dazzleglasses, and we are definitely NOT getting them for whatever reason. 

Thanks to the lovely Heidi (pinkbasset) I'm getting a CP from Finland, although it's gonna cost me more, but then I always want things really badly that I can't have, so serves me right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for letting us know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That sucks tbh, but I'm actually more wound up that noone knew about it.. or there was no information released telling us that we weren't getting them! I'm gonna try and live without them, I have so many dazzleglasses altready and my purse will thank me at the end of the month! 

As for wanting things you can't have.. I know that feeling well..


----------



## spunky (Aug 4, 2010)

have you guys had your confirmation emails yet? normally mine don't come through till after my box has arrived, but i'm looking forward to it so much i'm starting to worry


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_have you guys had your confirmation emails yet? normally mine don't come through till after my box has arrived, but i'm looking forward to it so much i'm starting to worry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

No! However, I looked at the confirmation email earlier, and it was all weird with a "?" infront of the first number in the price.. and then no total at all.. but then when I looked at my account on the website.. it said it's been dispatched? So I dunno what's happening.


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_No! However, I looked at the confirmation email earlier, and it was all weird with a "?" infront of the first number in the price.. and then no total at all.. but then when I looked at my account on the website.. it said it's been dispatched? So I dunno what's happening. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
mine was the same, dont panic, check ur order status on the mac website in your account


----------



## spunky (Aug 4, 2010)

phew! mine says 'despatched' so with any luck it'll arrive tomorrow afternoon.
so by the time i get back from the counter i'll have a box waiting for me in the house.

my quad from the lady on here should be here friday/saturday so i'll get started on depotting then


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 4, 2010)

Mine says dispatched too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I'm hoping it'll be delivered tomorrow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then I'll probably go to Kingston on Friday (taking the children to see Toy Story 3 in 3D - by the way Shrek 3D was great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), and/or Guildford on Saturday to check out the rest of the collection.


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 4, 2010)

Mine says dispatched too.. and I just got my email about 2 seconds ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think I'll get up early to get ready and wait for the delivery man so I can instantly start playing with my goodies when it arrives.. I can't wait to get my little black box! <3 Haha, how sad am I?


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_Mine says dispatched too.. and I just got my email about 2 seconds ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think I'll get up early to get ready and wait for the delivery man so I can instantly start playing with my goodies when it arrives.. I can't wait to get my little black box! <3 Haha, how sad am I? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep, my e-mail's just arrived too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope my delivery guy gets here early, sometimes my box only comes in the evening.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 5, 2010)

mine will be arriving today too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 usually i get it first thing in the morning because i get it delievered to my shop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so it arrives with various sony products


----------



## spunky (Aug 5, 2010)

i got my email last night, but i'd gone to bed already haha!

wheee! box day!!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 5, 2010)

Mine's out for delivery! Off to have a VERY quick shower, so I don't miss the delivery man (or have to answer the door naked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 5, 2010)

Yay mine has been despatched, too! A whole day earlier than normal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mine usually gets here around 12. Yippeeeeee

Just set up a swap for Sassy Grass, too.


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 5, 2010)

I JUST got my little.. or in this case.. my big black box.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think I'll post my initial impressions in the Dare to Wear discussion.. I don't want to go *too* off topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I think I'll do the Alice+Olivia stuff in that discussion too.. although right now, I'm playing to my hearts content with the Dare to Wear stuff.. so it might be a while...


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 5, 2010)

Ooh, lucky you. No sign of mine yet. I got all excited when the postman came, but no black box yet.


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_Ooh, lucky you. No sign of mine yet. I got all excited when the postman came, but no black box yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 It'll be there soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have you checked the tracking to see if it's on the van?


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 5, 2010)

It usually just says out for delivery 6.00 am on mine & thats the most update you will get.

I was just looking on the MAC site toying over Zingy & Going bananas and noticed that hardly any stuff from In the Groove is sold out. None of the shadows or blushes. And Instanc Chic from PAP, too. that one suprises me, I thought it would be one of the first to sell out. It was such a _hot_ product.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_





 It'll be there soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have you checked the tracking to see if it's on the van?_

 
Yes, it is on the van! I'm just being impatient.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_It usually just says out for delivery 6.00 am on mine & thats the most update you will get.

I was just looking on the MAC site toying over Zingy & Going bananas and noticed that hardly any stuff from In the Groove is sold out. None of the shadows or blushes. And Instanc Chic from PAP, too. that one suprises me, I thought it would be one of the first to sell out. It was such a hot product._

 
Weird, huh? There's also a ton of stuff from To The Beach in the Going, Going, Gone section, pretty much everything but Marine Life and Hipness.


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh wow I didnt see anything from TTb but the lustredrops.

Come on package!!!! you're late!


----------



## spunky (Aug 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Oh wow I didnt see anything from TTb but the lustredrops.

*Come on package!!!! you're late!*_

 
so's mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




according to the DHL tracking number, it's with the courier for delivery, but nobody's rang my doorbell yet


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Oh wow I didnt see anything from TTb but the lustredrops.

Come on package!!!! you're late!_

 
There were loads of them just a week ago, but you're right, now it's only the lustredrops. Wonder if the others were only put in there by mistake? Or they only had one or two of each thing and they're all sold out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still no box.


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 5, 2010)

They usually sit on Goodbyes for a while after being sold out (like the studio stick foundations in there atm) weird. I wonder where they have gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Arg I want the lustredrops too. Stop tempting me! evil goodbye section.


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 5, 2010)

Probably all gone to CCO's etc.. normally they like get rid of them after about 3 months.. and they've updated the site with new Faves etc.. so I'm guessing that's what's happening. 

Still no boxes?! That sucks!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm going to Bicester (or Gunwharf) CCO on the 16th, will check out if anything's ended up there. 

I really need to do some cleaning, but instead I'm just sitting here reading the forums and waiting for my box. Somebody give me a kick up the arse!


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 5, 2010)

MY BOX JUST CAME. I just wish there was more in it


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh my good golly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The lipglasses are the best i've ever bought from MAC (from anywhere even). They are totally backup x 10 worthy. I now get what everyone means about being a "whipped" texture as opposed to liquid.

I'm really finding it hard not to order more dtw lipglasses & 2 shadows.

The lipsticks are cute, too. Although I wish Baby's on Fire had red glitters & not silver.


----------



## spunky (Aug 5, 2010)

my box came too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the shadows are GORGEOUS. sassy grass... oh my! love it!

lipsticks are nice, but for some reason mine smell really strongly. i know MAC lippies have a vanilla scent, but i swatched them on my hand like half an hour ago and the scent is still really strong. weird.

i think i'll pop into harvey nick's tomorrow before i get the bus to glasgow and pick up naughty you lipstick because troublemaker is so nice! pink lipsticks with glitter = happy rachel!

&i'm with Kirsty - baby's on fire would look so much better with red glitter, but it's still a pretty lipstick


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 5, 2010)

I got my box! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Everything is gorgeous! I love the dazzle lipsticks, really don't know why some people hate them, they're not that glittery imo. I also love all the DTW glosses, and the A+O dazzleglass cremes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I haven't really tried anything yet, just swatched the lipsticks on my hand, the only one I'm not too excited about right now is Baby's On Fire, it's not as dazzle-y as the others, but it might grow on me eventually. I can't wait to check out the rest of the lipsticks, I have another 5 maybes, there's a strong possibility that they'll become definites.


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Oh my good golly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The lipglasses are the best i've ever bought from MAC (from anywhere even). They are totally backup x 10 worthy. I now get what everyone means about being a "whipped" texture as opposed to liquid.

I'm really finding it hard not to order more dtw lipglasses & 2 shadows.

The lipsticks are cute, too. Although I wish Baby's on Fire had red glitters & not silver. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
In terms of opacity, yes.. but I'm not sure about the texture.. it feels too thick? 
And the only reason I've not brought more glosses is cause I'm skint!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 5, 2010)

the dare to wear glosses have just become my favourite lip gloss! i need them all now! they are amazing!!


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_my box came too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the shadows are GORGEOUS. sassy grass... oh my! love it!

lipsticks are nice, but for some reason mine smell really strongly. i know MAC lippies have a vanilla scent, but i swatched them on my hand like half an hour ago and the scent is still really strong. weird.

i think i'll pop into harvey nick's tomorrow before i get the bus to glasgow and pick up naughty you lipstick because troublemaker is so nice! pink lipsticks with glitter = happy rachel!

&i'm with Kirsty - baby's on fire would look so much better with red glitter, but it's still a pretty lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Agreed with the shadows! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How is Troublemaker? I wanted it but it looked gritty so I passed..I think I might regret it if it's not.. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I got my box! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Everything is gorgeous! I love the dazzle lipsticks, really don't know why some people hate them, they're not that glittery imo. I also love all the DTW glosses, and the A+O dazzleglass cremes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I haven't really tried anything yet, just swatched the lipsticks on my hand, the only one I'm not too excited about right now is Baby's On Fire, it's not as dazzle-y as the others, but it might grow on me eventually. I can't wait to check out the rest of the lipsticks, I have another 5 maybes, there's a strong possibility that they'll become definites._

 
I only just tried my A+O dazzleglass cremes about 2 minutes ago.. I didn't wanna take the DtW lipglass off! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_the dare to wear glosses have just become my favourite lip gloss! i need them all now! they are amazing!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I want them all.. but can't get them all! The word lucky comes to mind


----------



## spunky (Aug 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_Agreed with the shadows! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How is Troublemaker? I wanted it but it looked gritty so I passed..I think I might regret it if it's not.._

 
it's not gritty on me at all! it's so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




am i right in thinking that next month's launch includes FF?


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_it's not gritty on me at all! it's so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




am i right in thinking that next month's launch includes FF?_

 
Oooooo. I'm so lucky its my birthday next week..I think a visit to the MAC store in Brum is in order.. god help the artists who will be on duty.. I'll be there for hours! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for FF, I'm not sure.. I think I might email and ask though, cause I'm going to London and I wanna see if they have a price list available for the pro store, so I could kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_the only one I'm not too excited about right now is Baby's On Fire, it's not as dazzle-y as the others, but it might grow on me eventually._

 
A few people said that in the discussion thread. I hadn't noticed that it was less sparkly than my Naughty You, so perhaps this one isn't either? Maybe it's because the glitter is a similar colour to the lipstick base, whereas Hellraiser & Liquid Lurex have different colour glitter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm very happy with the dazzlyness of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_the dare to wear glosses have just become my favourite lip gloss! i need them all now! they are amazing!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Mine too! Although I don't want them all. The other colours aren't very me. I just want more of these 2 plus a few Dare to Dares 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank goodness Fab Felines is a total blow for me. Yay!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 5, 2010)

I've tried on Baby's On Fire and took pictures, they're on the Digi Pops swatch thread if anyone's interested along with the swatches of the dazzle lipsticks I've just got. I like BOF but I agree, red or gold glitter would've been better.


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 5, 2010)

ITA with gold glitter. Theres nothing worse than left over silver glitter on lips. crack whore, anyone?

So is Fab Feline & Venomous Villains out next month? I really want to back-up the lipglasses as I have this silly feeling that when I finish these I won't be able to find more in the Clearance bin or anywhere. But if VV is out next month, I need to forget it & move on.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 5, 2010)

I found this from a bit earlier on this thread:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovesongx* 

 
_August - Dare to wear, Digi Pops
September - Fabulous Felines, Viva Glam, Rodarte, Nail Trend
October - Venomous Villains, Pro Longwear_

 
Apparently VV only comes out on 30th September in the States, so we'll only get it in October.


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 5, 2010)

Ooh yay, thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1 last question, does anyone know what time freestanding stores open?


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 5, 2010)

I thought it would be 9am?


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_Agreed with the shadows! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How is Troublemaker? I wanted it but it looked gritty so I passed..I think I might regret it if it's not.. 



*I only just tried my A+O dazzleglass cremes about 2 minutes ago.. I didn't wanna take the DtW lipglass off! 
* 

I want them all.. but can't get them all! The word lucky comes to mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm really weird about not wiping things off to try on others, I've still only tried Baby's On Fire on, waiting for it to disappear before I try on something else. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Also, my daughter's friend is here at the moment and I don't want her to think I'm weird wearing different coloured lipsticks and lipglosses every 10 minutes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 5, 2010)

^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!


----------



## dirtyprincess (Aug 5, 2010)

Im so sad !!! I popped upstairs for literally 2 minutes and my delivery came and went JUST like that !!!!! Arghhhh............now i have to wait in alll day tomorrow. Humph i want to p;lay with my beautiful goodies x


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyprincess* 

 
_Im so sad !!! I popped upstairs for literally 2 minutes and my delivery came and went JUST like that !!!!! Arghhhh............now i have to wait in alll day tomorrow. Humph i want to p;lay with my beautiful goodies x_

 
Oh no, what a bummer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate it when that happens. I have been known to leave a post-it-note on the door saying "back in 10 mins, please wait!" Hope you get your goodies tomorrow.


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I'm really weird about not wiping things off to try on others, I've still only tried Baby's On Fire on, waiting for it to disappear before I try on something else. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Also, my daughter's friend is here at the moment and I don't want her to think I'm weird wearing different coloured lipsticks and lipglosses every 10 minutes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 




I can't do that tbh.. I'm so excited I wanna try them all on.. although the DtW lipglosses were a bitch to get off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyprincess* 

 
_Im so sad !!! I popped upstairs for literally 2 minutes and my delivery came and went JUST like that !!!!! Arghhhh............now i have to wait in alll day tomorrow. Humph i want to p;lay with my beautiful goodies x_

 
Omg! That sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are your delivery men always so impatient? Hopefully it'll come earlyish tomorrow. :S


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 5, 2010)

well. my box hasnt arrived and i went to my local mac and dare to wear was no where to be seen.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 5, 2010)

^ Oh no. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have you checked with DHL? Also, what did the MUAs say at Mac, why didn't they have DTW? I was told they're getting it at the counter.

I've now tried on Dare to Dare (it's not worn off yet, so not trying on anything else tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and it's very pretty. Not sure it's that unique, but very pretty for sure.


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_





well. my box hasnt arrived and i went to my local mac and dare to wear was no where to be seen._

 





 That's weird :S I thought DtW would be in counters/stores? 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_^ Oh no. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have you checked with DHL? Also, what did the MUAs say at Mac, why didn't they have DTW? I was told they're getting it at the counter.

I've now tried on Dare to Dare (it's not worn off yet, so not trying on anything else tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and it's very pretty. Not sure it's that unique, but very pretty for sure._

 
Haha, I wish I had your willpower!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_





 That's weird :S I thought DtW would be in counters/stores? 



Haha, I wish I had your willpower! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I just hate the thought of wasting the stuff. Weird, I know.


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 5, 2010)

i only wanted gimmie that, i will go back on sunday, see if it is there.. grr! if it is gone by sunday, i will take it as a sign!


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 6, 2010)

Was going to venture to the Nottingham store this lunchtime, I hope it is out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't resist Dare to Dare.

I swatched Electric Fuchscia & Gimme That together last night. I can't believe I though they were similar, they are miles apart, of course GT being 1mil x more gorgeous.

I swatched it with about 4 other colours on my hand & thought i'd ask my bf which one he liked, to which he asked "What are they?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me: "lipgloss" him: pointing to Gimme That "What..you put that on your lips!? jesus how bright is it!"


----------



## spunky (Aug 6, 2010)

i've got lots of depotting and arranging palettes to do today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quite looking forward to it


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_i've got lots of depotting and arranging palettes to do today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quite looking forward to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Have fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've got 12 B2M empties, do you know if I can use them for dazzle lipsticks?


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 6, 2010)

They are in black packaging, so maybe. 

Just got back from the store. I bought Going Bananas, Zingy & Dare to Dare to add to my stash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was the only person in there for like 20 minutes :l


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 6, 2010)

I was planning on popping to the Kingston counter, but my strange and grumpy children don't want to go and see Toy Story 3 in the cinema today, so I'm stuck at home. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm going to Guildford tomorrow (on my own!), so it's not a disaster and I'm pretty sure nothing will be sold out, they always get more stock than Kingston anyway. The MUAs are much nicer in Guildford as well. 

I will ask about the B2M, I hope it'll be alright, it's 2 free lipsticks worth in there!


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 6, 2010)

I went to buy all my goodies yesterday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Counter had everything out early in the morning so it seems weird that some locations had no clue about the collection.

I picked up Aqua e/s, Dare to Dare, Gimme That, Win-Win, Naughty You, Hot Sass and Fleur Power blush and a new 187 just for kicks. Mine is shedding like crazy lately but I've had it ages.


----------



## spunky (Aug 6, 2010)

i don't know about B2M these days. the Frasers counter told me i can't get trend-based lipsticks anymore, but the Harvey Nichols counter don't seem to care what you take, as long as it's lipstick


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_





well. my box hasnt arrived and i went to my local mac and dare to wear was no where to be seen._

 
aw i hope that your box arrives soon hun!


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 6, 2010)

eugh, my boyfriend left the package at work, luckily, it is open tomorrow, so we can go get it... he bought me flowers yesterday though,so i cant be too mad at him!


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I just hate the thought of wasting the stuff. Weird, I know._

 
Not weird at all.. just willing to be patient! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i only wanted gimmie that, i will go back on sunday, see if it is there.. grr! if it is gone by sunday, i will take it as a sign!_

 
To me it seems like nothing is selling out online, so I wouldn't say there's a rush so far. Hope you get it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_I swatched it with about 4 other colours on my hand & thought i'd ask my bf which one he liked, to which he asked "What are they?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me: "lipgloss" him: pointing to Gimme That "What..you put that on your lips!? jesus how bright is it!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I wish my now ex-bf had that sense of humour about make up.. very lucky! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I was planning on popping to the Kingston counter, but my strange and grumpy children don't want to go and see Toy Story 3 in the cinema today, so I'm stuck at home. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to Guildford tomorrow (on my own!), so it's not a disaster and I'm pretty sure nothing will be sold out, they always get more stock than Kingston anyway. The MUAs are much nicer in Guildford as well. 

I will ask about the B2M, I hope it'll be alright, it's 2 free lipsticks worth in there!_

 
I hope you're able to B2M for them! I'd find it weird if you couldn't cause they're in regular packaging.. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_eugh, my boyfriend left the package at work, luckily, it is open tomorrow, so we can go get it... he bought me flowers yesterday though,so i cant be too mad at him!_

 
Awh, that's so sweet


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 6, 2010)

my boyfriend was pulling my leg, when i got to his house he thrust my mac box at me


----------



## dirtyprincess (Aug 6, 2010)

Ive got my things !!! Squeeeee everything is so pretty !
So much for being restrained....i ordered online and got gimme that,so bad,bold and brash l/g and then sassy grass e/s. Then today i went and got lime e/s and going bananas- i love this collection so much x


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 7, 2010)

i'm pleased you guys all have your goodies! i am rocking mine stuff today! love the dare to wear collection so much!


----------



## spunky (Aug 7, 2010)

i'm so lazy! i've not done my depotting yet, so that's today's task - after playing around with my new shadows. gotta look good when you're getting a bus, right?


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_i'm so lazy! i've not done my depotting yet, so that's today's task - after playing around with my new shadows. gotta look good when you're getting a bus, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i had a depotting session last night. sassy grass was fine using the heat method too. i read that somebodies cracked but mine was ok


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_my boyfriend was pulling my leg, when i got to his house he thrust my mac box at me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That is quite awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyprincess* 

 
_Ive got my things !!! Squeeeee everything is so pretty !
So much for being restrained....i ordered online and got gimme that,so bad,bold and brash l/g and then sassy grass e/s. Then today i went and got lime e/s and going bananas- i love this collection so much x_

 
I'm want all the pro colours.. but I'm trying to restrain myself until I go to London next month.. it is so hard!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_i'm so lazy! i've not done my depotting yet, so that's today's task - after playing around with my new shadows. *gotta look good when you're getting a bus, right*? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Always 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i had a depotting session last night. sassy grass was fine using the heat method too. i read that somebodies cracked but mine was ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thank god for that.. I've not depotted yet, and I was somewhat reluctant to after I heard that. Phew!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 7, 2010)

I went to Guildford today and got 6 more of the Dazzle lipsticks. They didn't have testers for Hot Sass and Naughty You for some reason (they still had some in the drawer, they weren't sold out), but I already had those, so didn't matter. The only ones I didn't get in the end were Wham and Smash Hit. 

But I'm such a doofus, I completely forgot to ask about B2M, so I came home with my B2M empties still in my bag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Never mind, I'll use them next time. 

Checked out the DTW eyeshadows too, but nothing interested me. I already have Going Bananas and don't like mattes.


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I went to Guildford today and got 6 more of the Dazzle lipsticks. They didn't have testers for Hot Sass and Naughty You for some reason (they still had some in the drawer, they weren't sold out), but I already had those, so didn't matter. The only ones I didn't get in the end were Wham and Smash Hit. 

*But I'm such a doofus, I completely forgot to ask about B2M, so I came home with my B2M empties still in my bag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Never mind, I'll use them next time.* 

Checked out the DTWE eyeshadows too, but nothing interested me. I already have Going Bananas and don't like mattes._

 
Haha, why is it you always get to the counter and forget about B2Ming? I must have had my B2M stuff for about 9 months.. and I've still not remembered to get rid of it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, does anyone know an email address to contact MAC about pro prices and collections? They only seem to have the "email an artist" form.. but I'm not sure they would really be able to help?


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 7, 2010)

They do have a very sneaky link for the normal contact form here:

MAC Cosmetics UK | Email Us

It's almost hidden, but I found it.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm backkk! 


What did you girls get from Dare to Wear? I'm trying hard to skip but crazy cool is calling out to me and I think I need it!


----------



## spunky (Aug 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DollyGirl92* 

 
_I'm backkk! 


What did you girls get from Dare to Wear? I'm trying hard to skip but crazy cool is calling out to me and I think I need it!_

 
awww we missed you! how was your holiday?

i got the 6 LE shadows [all depotted with no problems], 3 dazzle lippies and partylicious piggie which i pressed and is drying out on my heater 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and the really good news - i found 5 B2M empties in a bag beside my makeup tower thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i might go get a regualr perm shadow, depot it and get 2 more dazzle lippies


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_They do have a very sneaky link for the normal contact form here:

MAC Cosmetics UK | Email Us

It's almost hidden, but I found it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 







Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll let you know if I get anything interesting about collection release dates and if I do manage to get pro prices, I'll have to post it somewhere so other UK people don't have to look as much as I've been having to


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DollyGirl92* 

 
_I'm backkk! 


What did you girls get from Dare to Wear? I'm trying hard to skip but crazy cool is calling out to me and I think I need it!_

 





I got all the DTW lipglasses, 11 dazzle lipsticks, 2 A+O dazzleglass cremes and Partylicious pigment. And there's 4 dazzleglasses on their way from Finland (since they weren't launched here).


----------



## theend (Aug 8, 2010)

Is Alcie & Olivia at counters or only online?


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 8, 2010)

It's only online and at Harrods, although 2 of the pigments are already sold out..


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_It's only online and at Harrods, although 2 of the pigments are already sold out.._

 
Plus the purple nail polish.


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 8, 2010)

i love this collection! i love brights, so naturally, this is my fave collection this year


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm loving Naughty You, it's very pink & sparkly. It makes me feel like Barbie when i'm wearing it..but I like to feel like barbie now & then


----------



## shmooby (Aug 9, 2010)

from the new collections I got hang loose blush, crazy cool eyeshadow and partylicious pigment.

quick question, have they made some of the pro colours perm on the regular UK website? ie atlantic blue, winkle, free to be etc? I heard they were going to be perm in stores, but said nothing about online. I really want winkle and lucky green, but can't afford them yet.


----------



## spunky (Aug 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shmooby* 

 
_from the new collections I got hang loose blush, crazy cool eyeshadow and partylicious pigment.

quick question, have they made some of the pro colours perm on the regular UK website? ie atlantic blue, winkle, free to be etc? I heard they were going to be perm in stores, but said nothing about online. I really want winkle and lucky green, but can't afford them yet._

 
i think free to be and lucky green are perm, but atlantic blue and winkle are part of dare to wear, that's why they're showing up on the eyeshadow page


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 9, 2010)

Liquid Lurex is now sold out on the website. 

I got 11 of the dazzle lipsticks, now I'm thinking I might as well get the two I didn't get (Wham and Smash Hit) even though I wasn't too crazy about them. Did anyone get those? Do you like them? I love all the others, especially Infused with Glam, the bright pink ones and Snazzy.


----------



## spunky (Aug 9, 2010)

i'm going to get snazzy soon, it looks so pretty and seeing as it's almost autumn it sounds like a perfect colour


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 9, 2010)

winkle and atlantic blue are perm


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm going to buy some dare to wear glasses on thursday when I take the guide dog pup for his trip to MAC and meeting with the supervisor (he loves MAC as they love him, he gets lots of cuddles)


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DollyGirl92* 

 
_I'm going to buy some dare to wear glasses on thursday when I take the guide dog pup for his trip to MAC and meeting with the supervisor (he loves MAC as they love him, he gets lots of cuddles)_

 
cuuute


----------



## spunky (Aug 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DollyGirl92* 

 
_I'm going to buy some dare to wear glasses on thursday when I take the guide dog pup for his trip to MAC and meeting with the supervisor (he loves MAC as they love him, he gets lots of cuddles)_

 
awwh! can you blame them? he sounds lovely!

i'm so excited! i've just applied for a couple of jobs and joined a gym 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 getting my ass in shape and earning pennies to spend at MAC


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_awwh! can you blame them? he sounds lovely!

i'm so excited! i've just applied for a couple of jobs and joined a gym 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 getting my ass in shape and earning pennies to spend at MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha, I did the exact same today.. hopefully they will favour my shortness and I'll be able to work as an elf.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also.. I got an email back from mac this morning.. and she basically said that I should ring up the mail order line and get a quote for each individual pro product.. ergh. 

I'm quite surprised that none of the DtW lipglosses have sold out.. I'm still trying to hold on as much as I can for them...I'm still skint.


----------



## spunky (Aug 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_Haha, I did the exact same today.. hopefully they will favour my shortness and I'll be able to work as an elf.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also.. I got an email back from mac this morning.. and she basically said that I should ring up the mail order line and get a quote for each individual pro product.. ergh. 

I'm quite surprised that none of the DtW lipglosses have sold out.. I'm still trying to hold on as much as I can for them...I'm still skint. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha i never thought of using my shortness as an advantage! great idea! i've applied for a bank [booooo] and lush [yaaaaaaay!] i know which i'd prefer, but as long as i'm not working in the same conditions as i was at primark, i don't mind too much.

really? i seem to recall the prices are the same as regular products at the store in London unless you have a pro card. not much help if you're wanting pro items, but it might give you a rough idea of what you'd be spending.


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_haha i never thought of using my shortness as an advantage! great idea! i've applied for a bank [booooo] and lush [yaaaaaaay!] i know which i'd prefer, but as long as i'm not working in the same conditions as i was at primark, i don't mind too much.

really? i seem to recall the prices are the same as regular products at the store in London unless you have a pro card. not much help if you're wanting pro items, but it might give you a rough idea of what you'd be spending._

 
Hahaha I'm 19 on wednesday.. and I'm 4"11.. I figured I should try and get in on the joke that is my height..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oooo.. I'm waiting for Lush positions to appear in my local store.. but I've applied for the elf job and boots.. so I'd kinda like one of those two first tbh.. and plus boots = discounts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah I thought the e/s and l/g would be around that but I'm kinda wondering about mixing mediums etc.. it really sucks trying to find info on all of it!


----------



## spunky (Aug 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_Hahaha I'm 19 on wednesday.. and I'm 4"11.. I figured I should try and get in on the joke that is my height..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oooo.. I'm waiting for Lush positions to appear in my local store.. but I've applied for the elf job and boots.. so I'd kinda like one of those two first tbh.. and plus boots = discounts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah I thought the e/s and l/g would be around that but I'm kinda wondering about mixing mediums etc.. it really sucks trying to find info on all of it!_

 
awww yay! happy birthday for then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



isn't being an elf kinda seasonal though? there's not much demand for them in summer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'd kill to work for lush, just because i hate putting retainers in my piercings but if i get the bank one first, then so be it. a job's a job.

i have no idea about them. i'd imagine they'd be about £15-17 but that's a total guess. someone else might know


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm applying for my dream job tomorrow. I hope i'm not too late, it was posted a week ago, but the lady who you call is out on business & hasn't been answering her phone. *worries*

I don't know what my chances are as I have no retail experience or make-up training, but neither are essential just preferred. Hell, she can only laugh & say no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would looooove to leave my current job as the pay is crud & i'm treated as the skivvy.


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_awww yay! happy birthday for then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



isn't being an elf kinda seasonal though? there's not much demand for them in summer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'd kill to work for lush, just because i hate putting retainers in my piercings but if i get the bank one first, then so be it. a job's a job.

i have no idea about them. i'd imagine they'd be about £15-17 but that's a total guess. someone else might know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yeah, it's seasonal.. but it's money, and it's quite flexible with hours etc so it suits me cause I'm back at college next month. Plus, I've never had a job, so it's easier to get in with seasonal positions then the perm, it gets me experience etc. Probably why I got an email from boots saying there was  a "high volume of applications" and I have "missed out"..


----------



## spunky (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_I'm applying for my dream job tomorrow. I hope i'm not too late, it was posted a week ago, but the lady who you call is out on business & hasn't been answering her phone. *worries*

I don't know what my chances are as I have no retail experience or make-up training, but neither are essential just preferred. Hell, she can only laugh & say no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would looooove to leave my current job as the pay is crud & i'm treated as the skivvy._

 
good luck! what is it?


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_I'm applying for my dream job tomorrow. I hope i'm not too late, it was posted a week ago, but the lady who you call is out on business & hasn't been answering her phone. *worries*

I don't know what my chances are as I have no retail experience or make-up training, but neither are essential just preferred. Hell, she can only laugh & say no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would looooove to leave my current job as the pay is crud & i'm treated as the skivvy._

 
good luck Kirsty!


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_I'm applying for my dream job tomorrow. I hope i'm not too late, it was posted a week ago, but the lady who you call is out on business & hasn't been answering her phone. *worries*

I don't know what my chances are as I have no retail experience or make-up training, but neither are essential just preferred. Hell, she can only laugh & say no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I would looooove to leave my current job as the pay is crud & i'm treated as the skivvy._

 
Good luck! *crosses fingers*


----------



## nunu (Aug 10, 2010)

All the best Kirsty!!

Happt Birthday AndSparkle


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 10, 2010)

good luck x


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 10, 2010)

Good luck to all of you applying for jobs. Happy birthday to AndSparkle! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, I went back for Smash Hit and Wham and managed to B2M for them, so they were both free, yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I have all the dazzle lipsticks. I really like the ones I've tried to far, they are one of my favourite lipsticks from Mac.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Aug 10, 2010)

Ooo, anitaska was that you on Temptalia the other day?

I'm unsure which dare to wear glasses to get, I want em' all!


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DollyGirl92* 

 
_Ooo, anitaska was that you on Temptalia the other day?

I'm unsure which dare to wear glasses to get, I want em' all!_

 
In the no-make up look post Temptalia did?


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 10, 2010)

Yep, that was me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Get all the DTW glosses, they are limited edition and will all sell out for sure. I love mine, they're all gorgeous!


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_Yep, that was me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Get all the DTW glosses, they are limited edition and will all sell out for sure. I love mine, they're all gorgeous!_

 
I loved your look! The blush was gorgeous - it really suits your skintone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for the DtW glosses.. still not sold out online.. I've said this so many times, but I'm really quite surprised..


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 10, 2010)

Aaw, thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love Light Flush, it's one of my favourite MSFs.

I'm surprised about the DTW glosses too, but also none of the DTW eyeshadows are sold out yet. I guess it's good news, I hate it when things sell out within days.


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 10, 2010)

I wish MSF's worked for me.. I have blonde and only the light side really works for me, the darker side makes me look like an oiled lobster! Thank god there has been some lighter mineralize blushes.. I can get away with them thankfully! 

Agreed.. although, I think that the timing for this collection was a bit wrong, I would have put it at the start of summer, when all the brights are really coming out.. now that people know about FF and VV, I think those who are interested in that are saving for it.. or just skipping the mattes.. I wish they could of just re-released C-Shock tbh.. I'm so gutted I wasn't into mac then, cause that was just right up my alley. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully wonder woman will provide something legendary...


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah, I skipped the DTW eyeshadows as I don't like mattes and already have Going Bananas. Love the glittery lipsticks, DTW glosses and can't wait for my 4 dazzleglasses to come from Finland.


----------



## dirtyprincess (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_Yep, that was me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Get all the DTW glosses, they are limited edition and will all sell out for sure. I love mine, they're all gorgeous!_

 
Do you have a link ? I cant find it x


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 11, 2010)

i'm going to buy a couple more of the glosses at the end of the week - i freaking love them!


----------



## spunky (Aug 11, 2010)

what are the chances of the dazzle lipsticks selling out? i want to pick up snazzy, but there's an AMAZING deal on in town just now at a piercing/tattoo studio - all piercings £10 and tattoos £50/hour so i'm going to stock up on cheapie bodymods! 3 piercings and 4 little tattoos for between £60-80? bargain!

and i know 'good tattoos aren't cheap' but this is a re-opening offer till the end of the month and i can't afford to miss it


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_All the best Kirsty!!

*Happt Birthday AndSparkle*



_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_Good luck to all of you applying for jobs. *Happy birthday to AndSparkle!*





Well, I went back for Smash Hit and Wham and managed to B2M for them, so they were both free, yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I have all the dazzle lipsticks. I really like the ones I've tried to far, they are one of my favourite lipsticks from Mac._

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_what are the chances of the dazzle lipsticks selling out? i want to pick up snazzy, but there's an AMAZING deal on in town just now at a piercing/tattoo studio - all piercings £10 and tattoos £50/hour so i'm going to stock up on cheapie bodymods! 3 piercings and 4 little tattoos for between £60-80? bargain!

and i know 'good tattoos aren't cheap' but this is a re-opening offer till the end of the month and i can't afford to miss it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hmmmm... It's been a week and only one of them has sold out, so I'd say that shows that it's not *too* bad at this moment time.. maybe compromise and get Snazzy, but don't get as many mods and piercings?


----------



## spunky (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Hmmmm... It's been a week and only one of them has sold out, so I'd say that shows that it's not *too* bad at this moment time.. maybe compromise and get Snazzy, but don't get as many mods and piercings?_

 








 have a great day love!

i think i'll maybe leave getting my tragus redone because that's about a tenner anyway. def getting my tongue and industrial - £50 worth for £20? i'd be insane not to! and the tattoos are a total bargain... probably about £30 for 4 teeny weeny little ones. 

yeah, snazzy doesn't seem to be too popular just now, not a very summery colour but i'm thinking ahead hehe


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyprincess* 

 
_Do you have a link ? I cant find it x_

 
It's here: Your ?No Makeup? Makeup Looks, Part 2

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_what are the chances of the dazzle lipsticks selling out? i want to pick up snazzy, but there's an AMAZING deal on in town just now at a piercing/tattoo studio - all piercings £10 and tattoos £50/hour so i'm going to stock up on cheapie bodymods! 3 piercings and 4 little tattoos for between £60-80? bargain!

and i know 'good tattoos aren't cheap' but this is a re-opening offer till the end of the month and i can't afford to miss it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well, Liquid Lurex has already sold out on the website, not sure about counters though. My counter still had a lot of these lipsticks when I bought mine on Saturday, probably 5-6 of each still in the drawers, but the MUA said they were going quite fast.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_








 have a great day love!

i think i'll maybe leave getting my tragus redone because that's about a tenner anyway. def getting my tongue and industrial - £50 worth for £20? i'd be insane not to! and the tattoos are a total bargain... probably about £30 for 4 teeny weeny little ones. 

*yeah, snazzy doesn't seem to be too popular just now, not a very summery colour but i'm thinking ahead hehe *



_

 
I love Snazzy, it's definitely one of my favourites. Such a gorgeous colour!


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_








 have a great day love!

i think i'll maybe leave getting my tragus redone because that's about a tenner anyway. def getting my tongue and industrial - £50 worth for £20? i'd be insane not to! and the tattoos are a total bargain... probably about £30 for 4 teeny weeny little ones. 

yeah, snazzy doesn't seem to be too popular just now, not a very summery colour but i'm thinking ahead hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ouch, I'd love a tattoo, but I'm scared of needles.. and piercings just look weird on me, unless it's my ears or navel 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_It's here: Your ?No Makeup? Makeup Looks, Part 2



Well, Liquid Lurex has already sold out on the website, not sure about counters though. My counter still had a lot of these lipsticks when I bought mine on Saturday, probably 5-6 of each still in the drawers, but the MUA said they were going quite fast._

 
I guess it's hard to tell how well they're selling, and some will be more popular then others.. I guess it's gonna be about luck tbh..


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 11, 2010)

I was planning on getting my septum pierced on Saturday. I dunno if I should though, i've been wanting it for about 5 years, but if I get a shot at this makeup artist job, I don't think it would sit right. It's not really an edgy brand. I'd probably have to dye the purple out my hair, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got a tattoo when I was 16. It is a tiny little star on my side (about the size of a 5p), it's so small my friends call it a mole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I think I just wanted it, to know what it felt like.


----------



## spunky (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_It's here: Your ?No Makeup? Makeup Looks, Part 2



Well, Liquid Lurex has already sold out on the website, not sure about counters though. My counter still had a lot of these lipsticks when I bought mine on Saturday, probably 5-6 of each still in the drawers, but the MUA said they were going quite fast._

 
there's a couple counters near me so i should be able to get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 snazzy looks so pretty in all the swatches i've seen.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ouch, I'd love a tattoo, but I'm scared of needles.. and piercings just look weird on me, unless it's my ears or navel _

 
tattoos are fairly easy, piercings hurt more IMO. i'm shit scared of getting my tongue pierced but i really want it! i'm getting my lip tattooed too so that'll be an interesting one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_I was planning on getting my septum pierced on Saturday. I dunno if I should though, i've been wanting it for about 5 years, but if I get a shot at this makeup artist job, I don't think it would sit right. It's not really an edgy brand. I'd probably have to dye the purple out my hair, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got a tattoo when I was 16. It is a tiny little star on my side (about the size of a 5p), it's so small my friends call it a mole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I think I just wanted it, to know what it felt like._

 
septums are easy to hide, go for it! i want to dye some bright colours in my hair, but after my last bleaching escapade i think i'll stick to extensions


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_ i'm getting my lip tattooed too so that'll be an interesting one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






septums are easy to hide, go for it! i want to dye some bright colours in my hair, but after my last bleaching escapade i think i'll stick to extensions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My boyfriend & 2 of my best mates all have the inside of their lips tattooed. They all said it was a breeze so don't worry! What are you get there? I wish I was braver, I wold LOVE to get the tops of my feet done, but I would pass out just walking in there. I went with the bf the other day to get script added to his hands, I couldn't even look. I wish I had his willpower though, he has loads including his neck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ouch!


I know septums are pretty easy to hide with a retainer, but I think they look weird, so i'm not into getting a retainer. I want to get a small circular barbell (with the 2 balls) so I hope you can still hide those. 

Bleaching is so easy. I use the Directions 40vol. kit, you get everything you need. I just bleach til it is a light coppery colour (my hair is dyed black so its harder to get to yellow) then dye over with coloured dye. If you are doing sections kitchen foil is is godsend.


----------



## spunky (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_My boyfriend & 2 of my best mates all have the inside of their lips tattooed. They all said it was a breeze so don't worry! What are you get there? I wish I was braver, I wold LOVE to get the tops of my feet done, but I would pass out just walking in there. My tattoo was so tiny, it took 5 mins so it wasn't too awful. I know feet will hurt a lot & take a looong time.

I know septums are pretty easy to hide with a retainer, but I think they look weird, so i'm not into getting a retainer. I want to get a small circular barbell (with the 2 balls) so I hope you can still hide those. 

Bleaching is so easy. I use the Directions 40vol. kit, you get everything you need. I just bleach til it is a light coppery colour (my hair is dyed black so its harder to get to yellow) then dye over with coloured dye. If you are doing sections kitchen foil is is godsend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i'm getting 'TRASH' on the inside of my lip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




feet tattoos look so good! i would like one but i've got a fear/general disgust of feet [including my own] so i'm not sure if i could 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yeah you just flip the barbell up so the balls are pointing up your nose. god that sounds so bad! but you know what i mean - they're probably the easiest piercings to hide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm never bleaching my hair again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i had black hair that was past my boobs, decided to go blonde and got it to barbie-blonde, but it wrecked my hair so i had to cut it to just under my chin! wish i'd never done it!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 11, 2010)

i have a butterfly on my right foot and it didn't hurt that bad. i have one on my wrist that hurt alot more!

dare to wear is the first collection in ages that i have gone back for seconds!


----------



## spunky (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i have a butterfly on my right foot and it didn't hurt that bad. i have one on my wrist that hurt alot more!

dare to wear is the first collection in ages that i have gone back for seconds! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hehe same, last one i went back for seconds with was SCF! seems like ages ago now.

i hope MAC slow down in 2011, this year has been so frantic.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 11, 2010)

I feel really old and square as I have no tattoos or body piercing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Only have my ears pierced, only one hole each, nothing radical. Can't say I have any desire to get any tattoos or piercing either.

I'm wearing Gimme That today and it lasted through lunch pretty well (meatballs with gravy!), glosses hardly ever last on me this long, maybe I should get back-ups for them? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh I don't know, I have over 400 glosses as it is, so maybe not. Will probably never use them up anyway.


----------



## spunky (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I feel really old and square as I have no tattoos or body piercing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Only have my ears pierced, only one hole each, nothing radical. Can't say I have any desire to get any tattoos or piercing either.

I'm wearing Gimme That today and it lasted through lunch pretty well (meatballs with gravy!), glosses hardly ever last on me this long, maybe I should get back-ups for them? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh I don't know, I have over 400 glosses as it is, so maybe not. Will probably never use them up anyway._

 
hey, they're not for everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




seriously? that's pretty impressive! &400 glosses... eek! have you got photos of them? i can't even imagine what that looks like!


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_the balls are pointing up your nose. god that sounds so bad! but you know what i mean_

 





This is the 1st collection I have ever gone back for seconds! I wasn't even excited 'til about 1 week before release, I had totally planned to skip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe I had a brainfart for a bit.


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 11, 2010)

i loved this collection, i bought so many things and i love them all. but i love bright colour, so it makes sense


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_hey, they're not for everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




seriously? that's pretty impressive! &400 glosses... eek! have you got photos of them? i can't even imagine what that looks like!_

 
It's my illness. Compulsive make up buying. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They are stored in a few separate places, but I have a few photos, although they were taken a while ago, so not up to date. Also these don't shwo any of my high street brand lipglosses (and I have a lot of those too). Here they are anyway:





















This is my Mac box which is now completely full, and I can't even put the dazzle lipsticks in it.


----------



## nunu (Aug 11, 2010)

Anita love your lippie collection and storage idea!


----------



## spunky (Aug 11, 2010)

holy moly! what an amazing collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for sharing


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Aug 11, 2010)

I've just got piercings, My nose, my upper lip (which I just wear a black little ball in) 2 in each ear and my I used to have my lip done in the middle.

My boyfriend has his lip done inside too, he said it didn't hurt as much as his neck or just behind his ear.

I've not bought my stuff yet! I think I'm going for Crazy Cool E/S, Dare to Dare, Ban This and Bold & Brash...I think!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh and I forgot to say that I also have 2 boxes full of lipsticks, one for high street brands and one for high end brands. All full now and I have no more space for more boxes. My husband says my make up is taking over our bedroom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He is right. Oops.


----------



## spunky (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DollyGirl92* 

 
_I've just got piercings, My nose, my upper lip (which I just wear a black little ball in) 2 in each ear and my I used to have my lip done in the middle.

My boyfriend has his lip done inside too, he said it didn't hurt as much as his neck or just behind his ear.

I've not bought my stuff yet! I think I'm going for Crazy Cool E/S, Dare to Dare, Ban This and Bold & Brash...I think!_

 
i've heard it's not that sore, but i'm not looking forward to having a tattoo gun in my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




haha we've got the same piercings! i've got my nose, a monroe, a few in my ears and the bottom bit of my bellybutton.

how have you not bought anything yet?! crazy cool is gorgeous, but very sheer. takes a little work to get it to show on my skin, but its so pretty once it does


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm the kinda person who likes to change things alot, tattoo's seem far to permanent for me,but I fancy a swallow on my hip, and on my ankle I want 'Hell On High Hells' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but if I'll ever do it I don't know!

I so badly want to get skinny and then get my belly done! what side are your nose/Monroe on

I fancy it since I love that sort of colour but I promised I'd lay off for a bit...if I'll keep it I don't know, I'm trying to keep it down till I get a job but as I was applying yesterday my beloved Blake ATE my NI number!


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 11, 2010)

That is awesome! Btw, how are the Stila glosses? I've been wanting to get some for a while, but I'm a bit unsure cause I've obviously never tried them out..


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_That is awesome! Btw, how are the Stila glosses? I've been wanting to get some for a while, but I'm a bit unsure cause I've obviously never tried them out.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They are pretty nice, but not as bright as they look in the tube. Probably similar to dazzleglasses I guess.


----------



## spunky (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DollyGirl92* 

 
_I'm the kinda person who likes to change things alot, tattoo's seem far to permanent for me,but I fancy a swallow on my hip, and on my ankle I want 'Hell On High Hells' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but if I'll ever do it I don't know!

I so badly want to get skinny and then get my belly done! what side are your nose/Monroe on

I fancy it since I love that sort of colour but I promised I'd lay off for a bit...if I'll keep it I don't know, I'm trying to keep it down till I get a job but as I was applying yesterday my beloved Blake ATE my NI number!_

 
the motley crue song? hehe that's cute! i have a little anchor on my ankle that i got for my 21st and it hurt more than my back or hip did. it wasn't unbearable but it was noticably more.

i have my right nostril and left monroe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh my god, really? do you have a copy of it somewhere? :S


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_the motley crue song? hehe that's cute! i have a little anchor on my ankle that i got for my 21st and it hurt more than my back or hip did. it wasn't unbearable but it was noticably more.

i have my right nostril and left monroe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh my god, really? do you have a copy of it somewhere? :S_

 
Yeah! the song, It's cute so I thought I'd get that and the sallow may not be original but pretty.

Snap! Same sides as me.
I don't have a copy because until now, I never saw the need...I do now!


----------



## lovesongx (Aug 11, 2010)

Here is a pic of Palace Pedigreed in UK Vogue this month (along with some other palettes). It's massive so click here to see it!


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DollyGirl92* 

 
_I'm the kinda person who likes to change things alot, tattoo's seem far to permanent for me,but I fancy a swallow on my hip, and on my ankle I want 'Hell On High Hells' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but if I'll ever do it I don't know!

I so badly want to get skinny and then get my belly done! what side are your nose/Monroe on

I fancy it since I love that sort of colour but I promised I'd lay off for a bit...if I'll keep it I don't know, I'm trying to keep it down till I get a job but as I was applying yesterday *my beloved Blake ATE my NI number!*_

 
That is pretty much the most awesome thing ever! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_They are pretty nice, but not as bright as they look in the tube. Probably similar to dazzleglasses I guess._

 
Hmm.. probably cheaper though!


----------



## spunky (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovesongx* 

 
_Here is a pic of Palace Pedigreed in UK Vogue this month (along with some other palettes). It's massive so click here to see it!_

 
it looks awesome! and it's 50p cheaper than i thought it was, not that that's particularly important. thanks for uploading it


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovesongx* 

 
_Here is a pic of Palace Pedigreed in UK Vogue this month (along with some other palettes). It's massive so click here to see it!_

 
Oh wow, that looks so cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really want that Guerlain palette and the Dior Misty Mauve palette, not sure about Palace Pedigreed yet. This reminds me though, I got a card from mac with FF Leopard Luxe pictures, it's pretty cool.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 11, 2010)

Here it is, front and back.


----------



## spunky (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DollyGirl92* 

 
_Yeah! the song, It's cute so I thought I'd get that and the sallow may not be original but pretty.

Snap! Same sides as me.
I don't have a copy because until now, I never saw the need...I do now!_

 
swallows are classic though and there's plenty ways to make it more unique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i love the crue tattoo idea! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i think nikki sixx is the greatest man on the face of the planet so it's a given 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




was it the card he ate? hope he's alright!


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeahh, do you think hips hurt much?

He's just watching his own reflection and getting freaked out now! It was my National Insurance Number 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need it to get a job!


----------



## spunky (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DollyGirl92* 

 
_Yeahh, do you think hips hurt much?

He's just watching his own reflection and getting freaked out now! It was my National Insurance Number 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need it to get a job!_

 
not really, i thought it was the same as my back which was mildly uncomfortable but not too sore.

do you not get a wee plastic card with your NI number on it anymore? god you're making me feel old and i'm only 22!


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Aug 12, 2010)

he ate the plastic card....he's actually fully digested it as well, excellent :S.


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DollyGirl92* 

 
_he ate the plastic card....he's actually fully digested it as well, excellent :S._

 
Do you still have the letter which the card came with? 
Actually, I'll look on my card and see if it says anything.. Right it says: 
"Tell your nearest DWP/HMRC office.. if you lose this card" 

You should actually be able to order another one, although I think there is a charge for it.. (my mind tells me £5? I don't know if thats right though.)

Hope that helps in some way


----------



## spunky (Aug 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DollyGirl92* 

 
_he ate the plastic card....he's actually fully digested it as well, excellent :S._

 
oh... if you've had a job before your payslip will have the number on it but if you haven't you'll have to contact them and get a new one sent out.

i didn't realise how soon FF is out in the US! are there any unveiling parties over here or is that a US thing?


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DollyGirl92* 

 
_he ate the plastic card....he's actually fully digested it as well, excellent :S._

 
I'm sorry, I know it's inconvenient, but still, it's very funny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you can find the number somewhere, or the replacement doesn't cost too much.


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_oh... if you've had a job before your payslip will have the number on it but if you haven't you'll have to contact them and get a new one sent out.

i didn't realise how soon FF is out in the US! are there any unveiling parties over here or is that a US thing?_

 
Does FF come out the week after for us? And I have no idea.. I wish there was some around though.. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I'm sorry, I know it's inconvenient, but still, it's very funny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you can find the number somewhere, or the replacement doesn't cost too much._

 
Agreed! I couldn't help but laugh.. dogs are so naughty in the cutest ways sometimes


----------



## spunky (Aug 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_Does FF come out the week after for us? And I have no idea.. I wish there was some around though.. 



Agreed! I couldn't help but laugh.. dogs are so naughty in the cutest ways sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
all our releases are the first thursday of the month, so we should get it on september 2nd.

not sure how they're going to do rodarte, VV and TT though. anyone got any ideas/info?


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 12, 2010)

Isn't Rodarte at the same time? And then VV In Oct, TT in Nov?


----------



## spunky (Aug 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_Isn't Rodarte at the same time? And then VV In Oct, TT in Nov?_

 
yeah, you're right. i was thinking america got VV on oct. 30th for some reason but they're not, they get it sept. 30th

trying to budget for these releases is melting my brain!


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_yeah, you're right. i was thinking america got VV on oct. 30th for some reason but they're not, they get it sept. 30th

trying to budget for these releases is melting my brain!_

 
Agreed! And because there is no real swatches of the whole collection, I don't know what I _really_ want. :S


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 12, 2010)

Swatches will start rolling is soon.


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 12, 2010)

I hope so.. I'm starting to find things I really want.. and originally FF and VV were both skips for me.. now I'm going back and changing my mind!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 12, 2010)

Are the Viva Glam glosses coming out in September too? I really want the Cindy one, got the lipstick too. 

I'm not too fussed about FF, really only want the new dazzle lipsticks, the mineralize blushes and a couple of pigments. From Rodarte I only want the 2 mineralize eyeshadows. It'll be a cheaper month for me at least...


----------



## spunky (Aug 13, 2010)

Quote:

  What collections are coming out?

Dare to Wear (July 29th in America, August everywhere else) 
Nail Trend F/W '10 (August 26th in America, September everywhere else) 
Fabulous Felines (August 26th in America, September everywhere else) 
Viva Glam (August 9th in America, October everywhere else) 
Rodarte (September 15th in America, September 15th everywhere else) 
Pro Longwear Lipcreme (September 16th in America, September everywhere else) 
Pro Longwear foundation + concealer (September 16th in America, September everywhere else, excluding Asia) 
Haute & Naughty lash (Already out in America, October everywhere else, excluding Japan 
Venemous Villains (September 30th in America, October everywhere else) 
 
 
from zoffe's blog

and obviously now we have erin's dates for the holiday/winter collections in america/canada which we can kinda guess the international dates for, but they're not so important just now


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_from zoffe's blog

and obviously now we have erin's dates for the holiday/winter collections in america/canada which we can kinda guess the international dates for, but they're not so important just now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I'm gonna have to get a job asap now.. my bank account is gonna hate me!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_from zoffe's blog

and obviously now we have erin's dates for the holiday/winter collections in america/canada which we can kinda guess the international dates for, but they're not so important just now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I wonder if we'll actually get Rodarte and the Pro Longwear (are those only going to be pro products, or counter as well by the way?) on the 15th/16th since we don't normally get collections mid-month. But then again, the 16th is a Thursday... 

Ooh, just got my 4 Dazzleglasses from Finland (thanks Heidi!) and they are so pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Haven't tried them on yet, but just had my lunch and afternoon coffee, so I'll do it later.

Also, just wanted to say, I'm going to Bicester on Sunday or Monday, would anyone like me to look out for anything? I'd be happy to CP stuff if anyone would like anything.

So excited about it, I've never been to a CCO and can't wait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope I'll find some great products at bargain prices!


----------



## sosdrielle (Aug 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I wonder if we'll actually get Rodarte and the Pro Longwear (are those only going to be pro products, or counter as well by the way?) on the 15th/16th since we don't normally get collections mid-month. But then again, the 16th is a Thursday..._

 
Rodarte may end up being a store and online only thing, but I'm pretty sure the UK got To The Beach mid-month! So, it's not completely unheard of.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sosdrielle* 

 
_Rodarte may end up being a store and online only thing, but I'm pretty sure the UK got To The Beach mid-month! So, it's not completely unheard of._

 
I was wondering about Rodarte being an online exclusive like Lillyland and A+O were... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are right, TTB came out a week after PAP, although they were both launched online on the first Tuesday. God, I feel like such a geek.


----------



## spunky (Aug 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sosdrielle* 

 
_Rodarte may end up being a store and online only thing, but I'm pretty sure the UK got To The Beach mid-month! So, it's not completely unheard of._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I was wondering about Rodarte being an online exclusive like Lillyland and A+O were... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are right, TTB came out a week after PAP, although they were both launched online on the first Tuesday. God, I feel like such a geek. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah, i was gona say i ordered them both at the same time


----------



## Wintertulip (Aug 14, 2010)

I hope this hasn't been posted already...Urban Decay Book of Shadows III has popped up on the Debenhams site. 
Not really interested in this one myself- but where's the Naked palette?!


----------



## nunu (Aug 14, 2010)

Naked palette will come out in September for us.


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wintertulip* 

 
_I hope this hasn't been posted already...Urban Decay Book of Shadows III has popped up on the Debenhams site. 
Not really interested in this one myself- but where's the Naked palette?!_

 
For pre-order or sale?


----------



## Wintertulip (Aug 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_For pre-order or sale?_

 
Well it looks like sale to me, but I've never bought from the Debenhams site so not sure on that one. Sorry! 

Ah, September for the Naked palette- a bit more waiting then. I was just surprised to see BOS III appearing before it. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wintertulip* 

 
_Well it looks like sale to me, but I've never bought from the Debenhams site so not sure on that one. Sorry! 

Ah, September for the Naked palette- a bit more waiting then. I was just surprised to see BOS III appearing before it. Thanks for letting me know!_

 
I'm sooo gonna get that asap! I want to do a UK review before anyone else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm surprised BOS III is on there at all, cause it's not even out in the US yet!


----------



## spunky (Aug 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_I'm sooo gonna get that asap! I want to do a UK review before anyone else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm surprised BOS III is on there at all, cause it's not even out in the US yet!_

 
oh wow! i'm looking for it just now - screw FF, i want this badboy!

*edit* i bought one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for the heads up Wintertulip!


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_oh wow! i'm looking for it just now - screw FF, i want this badboy!_

 
I'm quite glad I only want 2 things from FF!


----------



## spunky (Aug 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_I'm quite glad I only want 2 things from FF! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
how do you manage that? i want practically everything! i might skip docile l/g because i have a similar looking one from chill a couple years back, but who knows


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Aug 14, 2010)

I want the Naked Palette, I'm so into neutral eyes and bold lips! 
FF will be amazing, I can't wait to get my hands on that either...bring on September, no spending this month will mean I've got monies!

It was hilarious, I'm getting it sorted soon, got the form to get a new one! He is sweet and he was bored, so I can't really blame the cute one


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_how do you manage that? i want practically everything! i might skip docile l/g because i have a similar looking one from chill a couple years back, but who knows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have no idea! I'm only wanting wildly defined l/g and drive me wild l/s.. I'm not too impressed with the quads tbh, it's nothing hat can't be reasonably duped for, and I don't think they'd suit me anyway, although the purple one probably could. The gold one's are just *too* gold. I'll probably change my mind when Temptalia puts swatches up (why does she have to make everything look so good?!) but for now.. I'm happy. 
What's the Docile look-a-like?


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DollyGirl92* 

 
_I want the Naked Palette, I'm so into neutral eyes and bold lips! 
FF will be amazing, I can't wait to get my hands on that either...bring on September, no spending this month will mean I've got monies!

It was hilarious, I'm getting it sorted soon, got the form to get a new one! He is sweet and he was bored, so I can't really blame the cute one_

 
I'm only just getting into neutral eyes.. I'm normally into all-out colour! 

Awwh, I'm glad it's getting sorted! Has he got a treat that he can gnaw on? Like a proper bone or anything? I find that my dog isn't so restless if you put that in front of him.. I used to have the problem of my dog going into the kitchen and nicking any food off the side! Having a big dog can have it's downfalls


----------



## spunky (Aug 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_I have no idea! I'm only wanting wildly defined l/g and drive me wild l/s.. I'm not too impressed with the quads tbh, it's nothing hat can't be reasonably duped for, and I don't think they'd suit me anyway, although the purple one probably could. The gold one's are just *too* gold. I'll probably change my mind when Temptalia puts swatches up (why does she have to make everything look so good?!) but for now.. I'm happy. 
What's the Docile look-a-like?_

 
frozen dream - it doesn't have the micro glitter, but to me they look fairly similar.

i'm the same when Karla puts swatches up, i end up wanting the whole damn collection whether it suits me or not!


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_frozen dream - it doesn't have the micro glitter, but to me they look fairly similar.

i'm the same when Karla puts swatches up, i end up wanting the whole damn collection whether it suits me or not!_

 
Frozen Dream seems darker to me? And also more red-toned purple then lavender/pink. I'd actually say it's nearer to Icescape or Peroxide from BBR. 

Karla is awesome with swatches.. so neat and tidy! I find I like swatches better when you can see which one is which!


----------



## LouLou69 (Aug 14, 2010)

Just a quickie on the new Urban Decay BOS - it is available exclusively at Debenhams online only until the 6th September then it will be available in Debenhams stores nationwide 
So happy we got it so soon fingers crossed for an early VV release I am out of the country and will miss it otherwise


----------



## spunky (Aug 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_Frozen Dream seems darker to me? And also more red-toned purple then lavender/pink. I'd actually say it's nearer to Icescape or Peroxide from BBR. 

Karla is awesome with swatches.. so neat and tidy! I find I like swatches better when you can see which one is which! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
don't say that! i'm convincing myself i have one like it and i don't need it


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_don't say that! i'm convincing myself i have one like it and i don't need it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hahaha, you *don't* need it. It'll all look the same on lips anyway


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wintertulip* 

 
_I hope this hasn't been posted already...Urban Decay Book of Shadows III has popped up on the Debenhams site. 
Not really interested in this one myself- but where's the Naked palette?!_

 
OMG! Thank you so much! I've just bought one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a free delivery code, I think it only works for Debenhams card holders, but might be worth trying, it is: SHD1

So excited now, hope they send it soon! I don't really want the Naked palette, but really want to get the Vegan one!

As for FF, I just had a proper look at the list of products and swatches, and now I have a 16-item-long list! I thought I was gonna skip most of it.


----------



## spunky (Aug 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_OMG! Thank you so much! I've just bought one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a free delivery code, I think it only works for Debenhams card holders, but might be worth trying, it is: SHD1

So excited now, hope they send it soon! I don't really want the Naked palette, but really want to get the Vegan one!

As for FF, I just had a proper look at the list of products and swatches, and now I have a 16-item-long list! I thought I was gonna skip most of it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
the naked palette is nice, but i'm not sure i'd buy it. 
my FF list is sitting at 6 definite items, and one possible. i'll have to see docile in person before i decide


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 15, 2010)

Hahahaha screw FF.. I've just looked at the VV swatches.. it's not looking good!


----------



## ilexica (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah I've just seen Christine's VV swatches - sigh! I thought it was a collection I wanted nothing from, because I really don't like the packaging, but some of the products look so nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Damnit! Strange potion lipglass looks amazing!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 15, 2010)

ah i thought that the ud palette might be in stores now. but if it's not released until september then i may get it online at some point this week. anybody got any free shipping codes for debenhams?! £4 is crazy!


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_OMG! Thank you so much! I've just bought one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*I have a free delivery code, I think it only works for Debenhams card holders, but might be worth trying, it is: SHD1*

So excited now, hope they send it soon! I don't really want the Naked palette, but really want to get the Vegan one!

As for FF, I just had a proper look at the list of products and swatches, and now I have a 16-item-long list! I thought I was gonna skip most of it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Try that one?


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm totally skipping FF & the UD BOS doesn't interest me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I might have a look at the Naked palette, but I have have a MAC 15 palette of neutrals, so we'll see.

totally excited for VV though!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 15, 2010)

just ordered the book of shadows 3! man i am terrible!


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_just ordered the book of shadows 3! man i am terrible!_

 
Terrible is definitely best


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 15, 2010)

Did the free delivery code work for anyone?

Well, I went to London today (my husband is away with the kiddies and I have 3 days off!) and went to Harrods to check out if there was anything still available from Alice + Olivia, and they only had I Want Candy and If It Sparkles. Anyway, I'm off to the CCO tomorrow, so excited. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I spent a shed load of money in London today, bought some Paul & Joe stuff, the new Chanel e/s quad, 2 new Glossimers, the new Dior e/s quint plus another one, Front Cover Mermaid Dreams palette, the new No 7 e/s quad, plus a few bits and bobs.

Did you all see Temptalia's review on VV? OMG, those mineralize eyeshadows...


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_Did the free delivery code work for anyone?

Well, I went to London today (my husband is away with the kiddies and I have 3 days off!) and went to Harrods to check out if there was anything still available from Alice + Olivia, and they only had I Want Candy and If It Sparkles. *Anyway, I'm off to the CCO tomorrow, so excited.*





I spent a shed load of money in London today, bought some Paul & Joe stuff, the new Chanel e/s quad, 2 new Glossimers, the new Dior e/s quint plus another one, Front Cover Mermaid Dreams palette, the new No 7 e/s quad, plus a few bits and bobs.

Did you all see Temptalia's review on VV? OMG, those mineralize eyeshadows... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

You lucky, lucky girl! Hope you find some awesome stuff.. and obviously come back to tell us all about it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yes! I went from wanting the two pigments from the collection last year to wanting 12 items! Needless to say I've now started to feel slightly overwhelmed.. and apparently the products are more expensive in this collection too? If that is true, I'm definitely cutting my list in half.


----------



## spunky (Aug 15, 2010)

the products will be a wee bit more expensive [because of disney? i know you have to pay a fee to use their images in nurseries and childrens hospitals which to me is a bit stingey] but it shouldn't be ridiculously so.

christine's swatches are awesome, but i'm sticking to my list


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 15, 2010)

Even so, I don't like paying more for products when I could just find something in another collection I like and is similar.. I'm not so fussed about the packaging, cause I think it will wear away with use, and I prefered the sketches to the actual cartoon... I'm doing quite good at talking my way out of this collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What's your list?


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 15, 2010)

My VV "interested in" list, for now:

*Cruella:*
Innocence, Beware! l/s
Heartless l/s
Wicked Ways l/g
Her Own Devices b (maybe :-/)

*Evil Queen:*
Toxic Tale l/s 
Strange Potion l/g
Vile Violet e/s
Bite of an Apple b

*Maleficent:*
Violetta l/s
Revenge is Sweet l/g
She Who Dares mes (OMG THE GREEN I wish this bit was bigger as I have Blue Flame)
Briar Rose b/p
Formidable n/p unless I can get the Orly dupe cheaper
Bad Fairy n/p

*Dr F:*
Truth & Light m/c/p


I will need to see swatches of the beauty powders (prob from Karla) as Christine is quite dark, so they don't really show up on her in pics.


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 15, 2010)

Okay.. Portsmouth is definitely out the question.. it costs £40 just for the train ticket.. and that's *with* a railcard!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_Okay.. Portsmouth is definitely out the question.. it costs £40 just for the train ticket.. and that's *with* a railcard!_

 
for me york is the cheapest train ticket to get. if you buy the ticket from thetrainline.com months in advance you can usually get a ticket that should be £40 for about £17


----------



## spunky (Aug 16, 2010)

my VV list is: vile violet e/s, heartless and toxic tale l/s, hot house and wrong spell l/g and bite of an apple blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




not too bad i think


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 16, 2010)

I thought I was skipping most of this other than the mes, Bite Of An Apple and the beauty powders, but now I have a list of 14 that I'm possibly interested in (incl. the 3 nailpolishes and I hardly ever wear nail polish!). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh dear... At least it doesn't come out at the same time as Felines...


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_for me york is the cheapest train ticket to get. if you buy the ticket from thetrainline.com months in advance you can usually get a ticket that should be £40 for about £17 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
At the moment, Bicester is for me, I think it was £7 with the railcard. I'll have a look on the site though and see how cheap I can get tickets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_my VV list is: vile violet e/s, heartless and toxic tale l/s, hot house and wrong spell l/g and bite of an apple blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




not too bad i think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lucky you! I'm currently trying to cut my list down to one of each type of product and then the two pigments and the lipgelee that I missed out on first time round. 

So atm I have: 
Resort Life Lipgelee
Push the Edge Pigment
Brash & Bold Pigment
Bad Fairy Nail Lacquer

Then I have to choose between: 
Violetta Lipstick & Toxic Tale Lipstick
Hothouse Lipglass, Strange Potion Lipglass & Wicked Ways Lipglass

Also, I'm kind of considering Oh So Fair Beauty Powder & Sweet Joy eyeshadow.. but considering I'm not really a blush person and I have Creme Royale from HK, I'm not sure I should really bother with those... 
Any thoughts? 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I thought I was skipping most of this other than the mes, Bite Of An Apple and the beauty powders, but now I have a list of 14 that I'm possibly interested in (incl. the 3 nailpolishes and I hardly ever wear nail polish!). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh dear... At least it doesn't come out at the same time as Felines..._

 
I was the same.. now look at me!


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm pretty close to taking my driving test & if I pass, to celebrate I will drive to York outlet & visit the CCO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is only about an hours drive away. I can pass it off as a trip to visit my mum, she lives in York 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wont have much money to spend though, after Ive bought a car, insurance, tax & petrol


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 16, 2010)

That's the most awesome excuse ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hahaha, that's pretty true.. thank god you're a woman though else it'd be worse


----------



## shmooby (Aug 16, 2010)

from VV i really want
- violetta lipstick
- strange potion lipglass
- briar rose beauty powder
- innocence, beware! lipstick
If I could afford it i'd probably get everything from the malificent part, but unfortunately I cant! BOOOO

btw, anyone know what the likelyhood is of the urban decay book of shadows 3 selling out on debenhams website before next wednesday?


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 16, 2010)

I wouldn't say it will tbh.. it seems to have been kept pretty hush hush tbh.


----------



## shmooby (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_I wouldn't say it will tbh.. it seems to have been kept pretty hush hush tbh._

 
very true. i've been checking the website for the naked palette. never even considered the book of shadows would be out here before that!


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 16, 2010)

Same - Especially as it's not even out in the US yet..


----------



## shmooby (Aug 16, 2010)

the mind boggles!!! lol.


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 16, 2010)

I've made a little list, apart from I'll be in America when this hits the UK so I will have to log on to the computer there and send my order to my home address. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wicked Ways l/g.
Innocence, Beware l/s.
Sweet Joy e/s.
Oh So Fair BP.
Revenge is Sweet l/g.
Bad Fairy lacquer.

Maybe Truth and Light MCP except not sure if it will be too dark for me to make it versatile.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 16, 2010)

^ Can you not buy them in America, it would be cheaper for sure?


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 16, 2010)

I think I saw on the MUA Board that UD Naked hits Debenhams on Monday? Anyone hear anything about that.

I'm curious about Violetta l/s It looks pretty, but is it wearable. Might look ridiculous on PPP skintone


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 16, 2010)

They scrapped Rodarte!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_





They scrapped Rodarte!!!_

 
Huh?


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_Huh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah they released some info on facebook saying that although they are still donating all predicted profits to the cause they will not be releasing the collection. personally i didn't want anything but a lippie, but equally i think the whole issues was very over hyped and lots of people just jumped on the band wagon. so i am guessing mac will loose alot of money due to all this.


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 16, 2010)

It was definitely over hyped. But I do think it was the right thing to do - how MAC was so naive about those names I don't know, but I hope MAC has learned its lesson.


----------



## shmooby (Aug 16, 2010)

what happened?! what product names!?


----------



## nunu (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_





They scrapped Rodarte!!!_

 
I am so glad!

I can't believe they put it out in the first place. Even though i love MAC and have been a collector for years but this collection shows that MAC doesn't really think about their customers and they are more interested in selling
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MakeupbyRissa did an informative video about MAC and how it has changed throughout the years, which is why she no longer works for them.

Anyways, nothing was going to suit my skin tone from it so i wasn't going to by anything.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm not bothered either way. I was going to get the mineralize eyeshadows, but I won't cry over them. I don't have a strong opinion on the whole issue, never knew about it before and although this has raised awareness, it doesn't affect me in any way, you know what I mean?


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_I think I saw on the MUA Board that UD Naked hits Debenhams on Monday? Anyone hear anything about that.

I'm curious about Violetta l/s It looks pretty, but is it wearable. Might look ridiculous on PPP skintone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've just read on Vex In The City that the Naked palette is now available at House of Fraser stores and will launch everywhere else on the 6th September.

I have Violetta, it's pretty bright, but very nice. I prefer it to Go For It, much prettier purple (it has much more pink in it).


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah it was House of Fraser, sorry


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I am so glad!

I can't believe they put it out in the first place. Even though i love MAC and have been a collector for years but this collection shows that MAC doesn't really think about their customers and they are more interested in selling
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





MakeupbyRissa did an informative video about MAC and how it has changed throughout the years, which is why she no longer works for them.

Anyways, nothing was going to suit my skin tone from it so i wasn't going to by anything._

 
As I put on my blog: 
"Too much indecision, and naivety – especially on MAC’s part. From a business perspective, I think there was too much damage done, and too many voices that cannot be blocked out or turned down, and by not acting quickly enough, it damaged the whole collection." 

I just don't see how MAC wasn't aware of this, and if it was, then why it didn't highlight it at the very start. I think MAC was genuinely remorseful, whereas Rodarte appeared to not care - especially with that statement they released! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I'm not bothered either way. I was going to get the mineralize eyeshadows, but I won't cry over them. I don't have a strong opinion on the whole issue, never knew about it before and although this has raised awareness, it doesn't affect me in any way, you know what I mean?_

 
I'm kinda the same - but I sit on the fence in a way? I never knew about it, but now that I do, I feel quite angry that they even thought they could get away with it. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I've just read on Vex In The City that the Naked palette is now available at House of Fraser stores and will launch everywhere else on the 6th September.

I have Violetta, it's pretty bright, but very nice. I prefer it to Go For It, much prettier purple (it has much more pink in it)._

 
I wonder if Boots will have an exclusive then? Cause normally, HoF, Debenhams and Boots all have their individual exclusives? Could this be the Sephora exclusive e/s that were promised for the UK in June?
 *begs* 

I'm gonna get Violetta today.. I really want to try it out with Funtabulous dazzleglass on top


----------



## nunu (Aug 17, 2010)

It sucks that they don't stock up on UD in my local debenhams...atleast boots does!


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm lucky my Boots has a UD stand, but if that fails I can hop on a train to the Bull Ring Debenhams if I'm wanting something that much.. 

Speaking of which.. I want those eyeshadows! The one thing I just cannot find, which are meant to be around. 

In other news, I've just placed my PRO order and I got a bunch of prices for other products too.. will I just include it in a post or make a new thread for it?


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 17, 2010)

The Boots in Kingston has a UD stand, that's the only place around here that does, so I will check it out as and when I can. I will be going abroad soon, so maybe it'll be available at Gatwick Duty Free. I don't know yet if I want the Naked palette yet, I have to see it. 

I think two of the new Sephora exclusive eyeshadows are in the new BOS 3 actually. I really want the full size Eldorado 24/7 eyepencil that's been out in the US for ages. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But we don't get everything here, the pink Heavy Metal eyeliner never made it to the UK, so I'm not too hopeful. I really want the Vegan palette though, hope we get that.


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm not sure about the Naked palette either, I don't want a load of glitter instead of eyeshadows. I like neutrals to be quite shimmery but not glittery. 

Yeah I believe there is, although the pinky/coral one is the one I'm really wanting! And as for the heavy metal eyeliner, I was peeved when I found out that wasn't in the UK.. kinda sucks. :S


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 17, 2010)

oh i wish i knew that HOF had the naked palette! i'd have got that rather than the book of shadows 3 if i had known!


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 17, 2010)

I guess that's the next thing on the list then?


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_I guess that's the next thing on the list then? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol! you know me so well! and sadly my list is never ending!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_lol! you know me so well! and sadly my list is never ending! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Mine's the same. I'm forever wanting new things. I've spent so much on make up in the last 3 years and I'm still not satisfied.

By the way, I've just bought a Metal Rock MSF, it cost a lot, but I had to try it. Unfortunately it just doesn't work for me. I look like I smeared mud on my face. Terrible. Looks so pretty in the pan though.


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_lol! you know me so well! and sadly my list is never ending! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Takes one to know one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_Mine's the same. I'm forever wanting new things. I've spent so much on make up in the last 3 years and I'm still not satisfied.

By the way, I've just bought a Metal Rock MSF, it cost a lot, but I had to try it. Unfortunately it just doesn't work for me. I *look like I smeared mud on my face.* Terrible. Looks so pretty in the pan though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





This just completely cracked me up! It sucks it cost so much though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe sell it at some point?


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_Takes one to know one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














This just completely cracked me up! It sucks it cost so much though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe sell it at some point?_

 
Oh yes, definitely, I want to sell it before it's repromoted! With my luck, you never know. But at least now I know what it's like.


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 17, 2010)

Hahaha good thinking! It's one of those things isn't it? Put up with regretting now having it.. then getting it and finding it to be a let down :S


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_Hahaha good thinking! It's one of those things isn't it? Put up with regretting now having it.. then getting it and finding it to be a let down :S_

 
There was always a strong possibility of it not working for me, but I didn't expect it to look this crap. Much prettier in the pan and swatched on my hand then on my face. Oh well, hopefully I'll get my money back.


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 17, 2010)

Anyway you can tone it down or mix with another colour?


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_Anyway you can tone it down or mix with another colour?_

 
No, not really, it's THAT dark. I used a very light hand and still it was dark. I just can't see it working on my face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It would be better for someone darker (I use MSFN Medium for reference).


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 17, 2010)

That sucks.. and because it's shimmery it'd be no good for a contour.


----------



## spunky (Aug 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_I guess that's the next thing on the list then? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_lol! you know me so well! and sadly my list is never ending! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_Mine's the same. I'm forever wanting new things. I've spent so much on make up in the last 3 years and I'm still not satisfied._

 
i don't know what i'd do if i got to the end of my list. probably be completely lost!


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 17, 2010)

Agreed.. at last count I wanted £1500 worth of stuff...


----------



## nunu (Aug 17, 2010)

Anita, a lot of WOC want that msf, sell it here on Specktra! 

How dark is it exactly? Can you describe it?

AndSparkle, i am in Cov too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i'll soon be moving.


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Anita, a lot of WOC want that msf, sell it here on Specktra! 

How dark is it exactly? Can you describe it?

AndSparkle, i am in Cov too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i'll soon be moving._

 
Srsly?!!?! That is awesomeeee! Where are you moving to?


----------



## nunu (Aug 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_Srsly?!!?! That is awesomeeee! Where are you moving to?_

 
Yes! I am moving back abroad to the middle east 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Don't you wish the Debenhams here was like the Bullring? I have a huge list to take with me to the bullring and get a few banefit goodies.


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 17, 2010)

Hahaha no contest there! Cov is a bit of a dump sometimes.. 

Yes! I'd be happy if there was just a proper UD counter.. but no.. it has to be in the Bull Ring.. hmph! I'd like more middle-end brands too.. instead of just the high end..but oh well, one of those things.


----------



## nunu (Aug 17, 2010)

Hopefully it'll improve with time and we'll get more brands.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Anita, a lot of WOC want that msf, sell it here on Specktra! 

How dark is it exactly? Can you describe it?

AndSparkle, i am in Cov too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i'll soon be moving._

 
What is a WOC? 

It's chocolate brown with subtle shimmer, it's very pretty. Not even that shimmery, but it's very dark for even contouring for me.


----------



## nunu (Aug 17, 2010)

Sorry i meant Women of colour. There is a thread in the beauty of colour section of the forum about this msf. I am sure someone will be happy of purchasing it from you.


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hopefully it'll improve with time and we'll get more brands. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lets hope so! MAC would be a good place to start


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 18, 2010)

Some girls over on MUA said they have phoned HoF & reserved their Naked palettes for pick-up today. One girl even said, she was told they were out since last Thurs. They started off with 200 & now have 8 left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So if you are badly wanting it, i'd call HoF & see what they have to say.

I'm not sure if our HoF will have it. They only have a tiny section of UD near the mens clothes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 upstairs away from the beauty section. Hmm


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 18, 2010)

i do want the book of shadows, but i have the first one, and i barely use it, i will perhaps get the new individual shadows, i wish their deluxe shadows were the same as the normal ones so i could put them in my mac palette too


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Yes! I am moving back abroad to the middle east 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't you wish the Debenhams here was like the Bullring? I have a huge list to take with me to the bullring and get a few banefit goodies._

 
where abouts you going nunu??


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 18, 2010)

I wouldn't worry too much, I had an e-mail from Urban Decay the other day and it said that the Naked palette is permanent, and that they're making more and more and won't stop until everyone has one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've just received my BOS 3 in the post and it's lovely. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh and I've just seen on Lipglossiping that there's going to be a black palette out in September (although I don't think I'll get that as I prefer bright colours instead of dark ones).


----------



## spunky (Aug 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i do want the book of shadows, but i have the first one, and i barely use it, i will perhaps get the new individual shadows, i wish their deluxe shadows were the same as the normal ones so i could put them in my mac palette too_

 
love the new avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very pretty!

are the new individual ones out here yet? it's been so long since i checked a UD counter


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Aug 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Yes! I am moving back abroad to the middle east 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't you wish the Debenhams here was like the Bullring? I have a huge list to take with me to the bullring and get a few banefit goodies._

 
I grew up in the middle east,Riyadh.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_love the new avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very pretty!

are the new individual ones out here yet? it's been so long since i checked a UD counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree, very pretty! I never go to UD, there's a scary salesman on there who always tries to convince me I need something which I do not like or have already!


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_love the new avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very pretty!

are the new individual ones out here yet? it's been so long since i checked a UD counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

no i'm waiting for them, i hope they come to england, temptalia swatched them and they're sephora exclusive, but we dont have sephora here, so i'm hoping they are available some where


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_no i'm waiting for them, i hope they come to england, temptalia swatched them and they're sephora exclusive, but we dont have sephora here, so i'm hoping they are available some where_

 
Haight and Psychedelic Sister are included in BOS 3. 

I agree about your avatar, it's very pretty.


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 18, 2010)

aww thanks everyone!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_





 aww thanks everyone!_

 
you're a beauty!


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 18, 2010)

you're the sweetest


----------



## dirtyprincess (Aug 18, 2010)

Does anyone know when the new long lasting foundation is released ? Thanks in advance xxx


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyprincess* 

 
_Does anyone know when the new long lasting foundation is released ? Thanks in advance xxx_

 
no actually! have the states got it this month? if they did it most likely means we shall get it in spetember with felines


----------



## dirtyprincess (Aug 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_no actually! have the states got it this month? if they did it most likely means we shall get it in spetember with felines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ive no idea ? It says that the release date is september however sometimes we get it before,the same or after ! I get confuzzled


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 19, 2010)

do any of you guys happen to know what the price of the ud naked palette is? i'm trying to budget my money for next month!!


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 19, 2010)

I have no idea :S It doesn't seem to be on the HoF site anymore... 

In other news, I got my MAC PRO stuff today after it took a detour to Cambridge.. wtf?! I cannot believe how I've lived without Mixing Medium.. I'm completely converted!


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 19, 2010)

Its £27 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.vogue.co.uk/blogs/the-vog...-the-nude.aspx


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DollyGirl92* 

 
_I grew up in the middle east,Riyadh.



I agree, very pretty! I never go to UD, there's a scary salesman on there who always tries to convince me I need something which I do not like or have already!_

 

Btw, how did you get on with results? I got BCC


----------



## spunky (Aug 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_Btw, how did you get on with results? I got BCC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
congrats! is that you on your cosmetic science course then?

i had my college induction today and i start on monday [a.k.a MAKEUP DAYYY!] diving in at the deep end with avante garde stuff! exciting!


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_congrats! is that you on your cosmetic science course then?

i had my college induction today and i start on monday [a.k.a MAKEUP DAYYY!] diving in at the deep end with avante garde stuff! exciting!_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nope, I've still got another year to go.. I had a two year gap between school and college because of depression, so basically I'm about 2 years behind everyone my own age. I've decided that if I get any D's next year, I'll find a Chemistry fast-track and go for the cosmetic science.. doesn't mean I'll not try hard though.. 

Oooh, how did it go?


----------



## spunky (Aug 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nope, I've still got another year to go.. I had a two year gap between school and college because of depression, so basically I'm about 2 years behind everyone my own age. I've decided that if I get any D's next year, I'll find a Chemistry fast-track and go for the cosmetic science.. doesn't mean I'll not try hard though.. 

Oooh, how did it go? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
sounds like a good plan. who cares what everyone else your age is doing, do what's right for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you'll find that once you're at uni, the people are all different ages so don't worry about it.

it went great thanks! i'm really looking forward to getting started 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh - cunning is featured in this month's glamour on p.280 - it's a lipstick print at the top of the page with all the different red lipsticks


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Its £27 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In The Nude (Vogue.com UK)_

 
thanks sweetie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_I have no idea :S It doesn't seem to be on the HoF site anymore... 

In other news, I got my MAC PRO stuff today after it took a detour to Cambridge.. wtf?! I cannot believe how I've lived without Mixing Medium.. I'm completely converted! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes mixing medium is awesome stuff! is it teh water based one you got? i love that and the gel one


----------



## lovesongx (Aug 19, 2010)

Where do you girls get pigment samples from? I asked for one today in the Liverpool store but they said they don't do them. Is is PRO only or via mail order? Thanks!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovesongx* 

 
_Where do you girls get pigment samples from? I asked for one today in the Liverpool store but they said they don't do them. Is is PRO only or via mail order? Thanks!_

 
i called up the mail order line and asked for a sample before and they sent it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's usually foundations though that i ask for so that i can colour match myself rather than pigments


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 20, 2010)

I think most people buy them. I got some from love make-up, but the selection is limited. There are sellers on here who have nearly every pigment available as a sample. Cheryl of Cheryl's shiny eyes is a great example (sorry I dont know her full username).


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_sounds like a good plan. who cares what everyone else your age is doing, do what's right for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you'll find that once you're at uni, the people are all different ages so don't worry about it.

it went great thanks! i'm really looking forward to getting started 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh - cunning is featured in this month's glamour on p.280 - it's a lipstick print at the top of the page with all the different red lipsticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, even at college theres so many different ages. 

I hope it goes well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_thanks sweetie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






yes mixing medium is awesome stuff! is it teh water based one you got? i love that and the gel one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I got the water based one and the eyeliner m/m for now, I don't really know what I can do with the gel one so I've held off on that one.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i called up the mail order line and asked for a sample before and they sent it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's usually foundations though that i ask for so that i can colour match myself rather than pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I never knew you coudl get samples like that.. actually I never knew you could get samples from MAC in the UK full stop.. thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_I think most people buy them. I got some from love make-up, but the selection is limited. There are sellers on here who have nearly every pigment available as a sample. Cheryl of Cheryl's shiny eyes is a great example (sorry I dont know her full username)._

 
1165Cheryl I believe? Also, Love Makeup have stopped doing them, which sucks.. I got all my samples from there


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh well, they only ever really had 4 dif colours anyway. (Usually ugly ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Yeah, 1165Cheryl, thats her.

Yay I finally posted off my application form. Nervous now.


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Oh well, they only ever really had 4 dif colours anyway. *(Usually ugly ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)* Yeah, 1165Cheryl, thats her.

Yay I finally posted off my application form. Nervous now._

 




When they announced they were stopping selling them, they sold them all off for like £2.. after like a day all they had were the cheapy-crappy leftovers... 

Oooh, is this for the dream job?


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 20, 2010)

It is yep, not really my ultimate dream job. It's a retail MUA for Maxfactor (at Boots). It's only 6months maternity cover, but in the long run i'd love to work with cosmetics, so it's a great stepping stone. I've been looking for sim jobs for about a year, but this is the only one thats come up that's full time. These dont seem to come around often.


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 20, 2010)

Definitely.. something combining both Retail and Cosmetics is always going to be a good asset to a CV.. especially if you want the cosmetic-related jobs. I hope you get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *crosses fingers*


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 20, 2010)

yes i shall keep my fingers crossed for you Kirtsy!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_I have no idea :S It doesn't seem to be on the HoF site anymore... 

In other news, I got my MAC PRO stuff today after it took a detour to Cambridge.. wtf?! I cannot believe how I've lived without Mixing Medium.. I'm completely converted! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
How much is the Mixing Medium (water based)? I've been planning on getting some for ages. Thanks.


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_How much is the Mixing Medium (water based)? I've been planning on getting some for ages. Thanks._

 
It's £12.50 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC PRO - UK Prices


----------



## spunky (Aug 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_It is yep, not really my ultimate dream job. It's a retail MUA for Maxfactor (at Boots). It's only 6months maternity cover, but in the long run i'd love to work with cosmetics, so it's a great stepping stone. I've been looking for sim jobs for about a year, but this is the only one thats come up that's full time. These dont seem to come around often._

 
oooh! good luck! hope you get it


----------



## nazia (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey, does anybody know how much the Lip Erase costs over here?


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 22, 2010)

I have no idea.. it was the one thing I didn't ask about! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If you ring 0870 034 2676 (option 2) you can get them to quote the price for you. Hope that helps you in some way.


----------



## spunky (Aug 22, 2010)

i got my BOS III yesterday [i had it delivered to my mum's because i don't trust the postmen round here... probably very nice people but my electric bills have a habit of being delivered elsewhere] aaaand it's AMAZEBOATS! i had no idea it lit up! *easily amused*

i start college tomorrow! mondays are full makeup days, wednesdays are theory/photography/computery bits and thursdays are hair and SFX 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'll be like a kid on christmas eve tonight, not able to sleep and getting up ridiculously early hehe


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_i got my BOS III yesterday [i had it delivered to my mum's because i don't trust the postmen round here... probably very nice people but my electric bills have a habit of being delivered elsewhere] aaaand it's AMAZEBOATS! *i had no idea it lit up!* *easily amused*

i start college tomorrow! mondays are full makeup days, wednesdays are theory/photography/computery bits and thursdays are hair and SFX 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'll be like a kid on christmas eve tonight, not able to sleep and getting up ridiculously early hehe_

 





I'm still deciding whether to bother tbh. I have the sustainable palette and its rubbish imho. 

Oooh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck! Sounds like a well-rounded course


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_
i start college tomorrow! mondays are full makeup days, wednesdays are theory/photography/computery bits and thursdays are hair and SFX 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'll be like a kid on christmas eve tonight, not able to sleep and getting up ridiculously early hehe_

 
can i come with you?


----------



## spunky (Aug 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_can i come with you?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
if you can get to clydebank for 9am then sure!


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 22, 2010)

Can I hide in your traincase? I'd probably fit too


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_if you can get to clydebank for 9am then sure! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

if i leave now, i might just!


----------



## spunky (Aug 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_Can I hide in your traincase? I'd probably fit too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hehe sure!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_if i leave now, i might just!_

 





i've got to be up at 7am, so i'm off to bed now. i'll let you know how it goes [and what i learn!]


----------



## ayshaishaq21 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey all... just wanted to know when if the Urban decay palette is cumming out online at House of fraser? Plz let me know...xxx


----------



## spunky (Aug 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ayshaishaq21* 

 
_Hey all... just wanted to know when if the Urban decay palette is cumming out online at House of fraser? Plz let me know...xxx
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
which one? the NYC book of shadows is at the moment a debenhams exclusive, and i think the naked palette is sold out online. you might be able to buy it in store when it's released, or get someone to do a CP but for now it's gone


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 23, 2010)

....Until the 6th September when both of them become available in stores 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





How did your day go Spunky?! Hope it went well


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 23, 2010)

The UD Naked palette is online on HoF now. Here is a link

http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/Urban...d.html?cgid=01


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 23, 2010)

Just ordered my Naked palette. I got a £100 GC for my birthday from my boyfriend. He might be a bit miffed that I bought MORE makeup, but i'm sure he will be happy if i'm happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus it's great for my holiday.

I just got my Sassy Grass from a swap in the post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cant wait for her to get my end, so I can start using it. Prettttty.


----------



## sosdrielle (Aug 23, 2010)

I was kinda amused to see Fabulous Felines ("a must for cat lovers") promoted in the latest issue of Your Cat magazine. Also impressed that they were advertising for it before the release date, which is a rare occurrence!


----------



## spunky (Aug 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_....Until the 6th September when both of them become available in stores 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





How did your day go Spunky?! Hope it went well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
it was awesome thanks! got a mountain of handouts to read over, but it all seems pretty straightforward 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 going to get cracking with my homework now hehehe


----------



## anita22 (Aug 23, 2010)

I bought my UD Naked palette on Saturday and have been playing with it the last two days. Yesterday I did a "It's-sunday-and-I-can't-be-bothered-with-makeup" look, using the three lightest shades - Virgin (champagne) and Sin (light shimmery pink) on the lid, and Naked (matte light brown) in the crease. Today for work I did a mauvey-bronze eye wth Toasted and Hustle. It really is the ultimate neutral pallete - very versatile, and quite a steal for the price!


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_it was awesome thanks! got a mountain of handouts to read over, but it all seems pretty straightforward 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 going to get cracking with my homework now hehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I bet you get some awesome homework!


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 24, 2010)

Why has my Naked palette not been despatched yet?


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 24, 2010)

i'm going to see if next tuesday when i get paid HOF have it in stock. if they do i shall be getting it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i need the naked palette people!!!! Kirsty i hope yours is dispatched soon!


----------



## LouLou69 (Aug 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Why has my Naked palette not been despatched yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 





 neither has mine


----------



## spunky (Aug 25, 2010)

my homework/coursework is to do a project on a designer/makeup artist/fashion house of my choice and create three looks inspired by said subject! sweet!

i get my SFX class tomorrow, but it'll be paperwork and kits, no fun stuff just yet


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 25, 2010)

Woah look at this
Sephora: Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion Professional Size ($45 Value): Concealer/Shadow Base o_o"

Good news in early 2011, normal sized UDPP will be in the squeezy tube, too. yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I checked my UD Naked order this morning & there was an error where it says "fully delivered" but they've not been despatched yet. So if you see this, don't panic. Someone phoned up after seeing this & was told "dont worry they will be delivered before the 30th" I was like...WHAAAAAAAAT. I should of just bought next day shipping could of had it yesterday.

cry.


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_^ Can you not buy them in America, it would be cheaper for sure?_

 
If there is still stock available and things don't sell out then I will! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will try tomorrow when I get there for Fabulous Felines. I think I might actually be home by the time VV is released now, so might have to get a CP for that or buy it when it hits the UK.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Woah look at this
Sephora: Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion Professional Size ($45 Value): Concealer/Shadow Base o_o"

Good news in early 2011, normal sized UDPP will be in the squeezy tube, too. yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I checked my UD Naked order this morning & there was an error where it says "fully delivered" but they've not been despatched yet. So if you see this, don't panic. Someone phoned up after seeing this & was told "dont worry they will be delivered before the 30th" I was like...WHAAAAAAAAT. I should of just bought next day shipping could of had it yesterday.

cry._

 
well that is awesome that it shall start coming with a squeezey tube! lol at the huge one though!! i use udpp so i bet i could get through that in about a year. the normal size lasts a crazy amount of time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and that is very frustrating about your naked palette delivery time


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Good news in early 2011, normal sized UDPP will be in the squeezy tube, too. yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
totally going to get that when it comes out, cos i love udpp, but moved on to tsfi because of the easy squeezy tube hehe


----------



## marquise (Aug 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_totally going to get that when it comes out, cos i love udpp, but moved on to tsfi because of the easy squeezy tube hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Same here. It's about time they changed the packaging!


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 25, 2010)

The big ones enough to do your whole face. That might be cool..but expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 26, 2010)

A bunch of new brands just got added to Love-Makeup

- Sugarpill
- Japonesque
- Red Cherry Lashes
- Obsessive Compulsive

I already got a shiz load of Sugarpill from their site. But now I can order more w/o int'l shipping if I want.


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 26, 2010)

They haven't got mch OCC though.. it's always just the stupid lip tars!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_A bunch of new brands just got added to Love-Makeup

- Sugarpill
- Japonesque
- Red Cherry Lashes
- Obsessive Compulsive

I already got a shiz load of Sugarpill from their site. But now I can order more w/o int'l shipping if I want. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes i am wanting to get some of the japonesque brushes. Julia always says how good they are right?  and the oc lip tars! perhaps i shall put these on my birthday wishlist because my pay this month isn't going to spread this far!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_totally going to get that when it comes out, cos i love udpp, but moved on to tsfi because of the easy squeezy tube hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Has anyone tried Barbara Daly (Tesco) eyeshadow primer? It's as good (if not better) as UDPP and TFSI for 5 quid a piece (or is it 3, don't remember?) and it's in a little round pot, so can scoop every last bit of it out without cutting your fingers off. Feels more like a concealer, but it works really well as a base. I pretty much stopped using the others now because the BD one is so good and cheap.


----------



## spunky (Aug 26, 2010)

a girl on my course recommended boots no.7 primer - especially when you have one of those vouchers because it's something like £2.50! she said it works the same as UDPP but for a fraction of the price


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 26, 2010)

hmm, i wasnt mad keen on it, but maybe i'll try it again, fyi, we're doing the £5 no.7 vouchers if u spend £5 or more on anything else atm


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_Has anyone tried Barbara Daly (Tesco) eyeshadow primer? It's as good (if not better) as UDPP and TFSI for 5 quid a piece (or is it 3, don't remember?) and it's in a little round pot, so can scoop every last bit of it out without cutting your fingers off. Feels more like a concealer, but it works really well as a base. I pretty much stopped using the others now because the BD one is so good and cheap._

 





 i went to tescos, and they didnt have it, i must need to go to a bigger one


----------



## LouLou69 (Aug 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Woah look at this
Sephora: Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion Professional Size ($45 Value): Concealer/Shadow Base o_o"

Good news in early 2011, normal sized UDPP will be in the squeezy tube, too. yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I checked my UD Naked order this morning & there was an error where it says "fully delivered" but they've not been despatched yet. So if you see this, don't panic. Someone phoned up after seeing this & was told "dont worry they will be delivered before the 30th" I was like...WHAAAAAAAAT. I should of just bought next day shipping could of had it yesterday.

cry._

 
Thanks lovely I got a despatched email last night so I am hoping it will come tomorrow x


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_hmm, i wasnt mad keen on it, but maybe i'll try it again, fyi, we're doing the £5 no.7 vouchers if u spend £5 or more on anything else atm_

 
i love those vouchers! i always stock up on the no7 wipes in the blue packet! they cost £1.50 with the voucher! bargain! i use them to take off my make up before i wash my face. then any left over make up gets taken off by my purity cleanser


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LouLou69* 

 
_Thanks lovely I got a despatched email last night so I am hoping it will come tomorrow x_

 
I got an out for delivery notice last night. I went to track it and it says:

07.42 - Missort to Incorrect Courier
04.17 - Out for delivery to courier

Hmmpppff..it just gets better. Ive been waiting for ages now & if it doesn't come today i'll be mad. I got it delivered to work, so I wont get it 'til Tuesday if it isnt here today.


----------



## spunky (Aug 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_hmm, i wasnt mad keen on it, but maybe i'll try it again, fyi, we're doing the £5 no.7 vouchers if u spend £5 or more on anything else atm_

 
i didn't know they even did one. what did you not like about it?


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 27, 2010)

My Naked palette has gone awry & wont be delivered until tues/wed now, though it was supposed to be here today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The lovely lady @ HoF refunded my shipping though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I saved £3 yay. But no palette..Boo.


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 27, 2010)

That sucks... How the hell did that one happen?


----------



## spunky (Aug 27, 2010)

Urban Decay Fall 2010 Collection

it says there that the Naked Palette should be permenant. does anyone know if that's US-only or worldwide?


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 27, 2010)

I'd probably say worldwide, as long as it's not exclusive like the sephora e/s were. But I think it'll be like Boots exclusive, Debenhams exclusive etc. That seems to be the usual drill for UD stuff.


----------



## LouLou69 (Aug 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_My Naked palette has gone awry & wont be delivered until tues/wed now, though it was supposed to be here today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The lovely lady @ HoF refunded my shipping though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I saved £3 yay. But no palette..Boo._

 
Thats sucks but at least you got your P&P back - mine came this morning and believe me its worth waiting for - hope it comes on Tuesday for you xx


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 27, 2010)

the naked palette is perm in the uk too


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 28, 2010)

anyone know when felines is out here?

spunky: i just  didnt feel or notice i had primer on at all, my make up was the same it would have been without it


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_anyone know when felines is out here?

spunky: i just  didnt feel or notice i had primer on at all, my make up was the same it would have been without it_

 
i think it should be this thursday in stores. but perhaps we wont get it on the site until wed or even thursday.


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 28, 2010)

I would of thought it would be the week after? Because of the bank holiday? I remember seeing collections that fall on the bank holiday come either a day later online, or the week after.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_I would of thought it would be the week after? Because of the bank holiday? I remember seeing collections that fall on the bank holiday come either a day later online, or the week after._

 
I'm pretty certain it'll be online on Thursday as well, maybe Wednesday pm if we're lucky. I haven't worked out what I want yet, so will need a bit of time to look through Christine's swatches first.


----------



## Blushbaby (Aug 28, 2010)

When do we get Nail Trend F/W?


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_When do we get Nail Trend F/W?_

 
it should be this coming week with felines


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 29, 2010)

Anyone have a list for FF?


----------



## spunky (Aug 29, 2010)

yeah. all the quads, aristo-cat and cunning lipsticks and best of breed and jealous lipglosses. 

but i won't get them till my birthday


----------



## Princesa Livia (Aug 29, 2010)

My FF list consists of the Leopard Luxe quad and Utterly Game blush. Maybe the 227 SH too.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 29, 2010)

Based on Christine's swatches there are a few lipsticks and glosses and maybe a blush that I want from FF, and maybe the purple quad if I like it in person. Not too hyped up about this collection, but will definitely get a few lip stuff (like I don't have plenty already! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 29, 2010)

Amazingly, nothing.. I was wanting wildly refined, but it doesn't look as corally as I was wanting. 
It seems like this month has gone sooo fast tbh!


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 29, 2010)

nothing for me, either. Only interested in the liners, but no rush there


----------



## lovesongx (Aug 29, 2010)

I just want the Palace Pedigreed quad and maybe Kittenish lipstick depending on whether it suits me or not!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 30, 2010)

this is my list-

bb quad
blue liner
jealous gloss
bloodline pigment

i was going to get best of breed glossbut seeing as i have chillin and don't use it too often i feel it will be a waste.  and the only polish i'm getting from the trend collection is the ming blue one. i feel i can dupe everything else.


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 30, 2010)

this collection is doing me in, i can not decide what i want

i know i def want
bloodline
a couple liners
and best of breed lipglass

and my maybe list is
cunning
LL quad
old gold
antique green
lithe
pet me please


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 31, 2010)

man i hate working on commission! i didn't get paid as much as i had estimated this month so i am going to have to skip the blue liner and get that next month. it's perm so it's not too big of an issue though.


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 31, 2010)

My Naked palette came 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (although on Fri after being told today/tomorrow)

and....the mirror is all cracked. They didnt even wrap it properly. Just the palette inside a plastic bag envelope. Isn't it obvious something so fragile requires a box? Arrrrrrrrrrg I could scream. I might save myself a hernia & just keep it.


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_man i hate working on commission! i didn't get paid as much as i had estimated this month so i am going to have to skip the blue liner and get that next month. it's perm so it's not too big of an issue though._

 
Ergh, that must suck tbh.. it's the one reason I'd hate to work in retail after uni. It must be quite annoying not always having a constant wage. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_My Naked palette came 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (although on Fri after being told today/tomorrow)

and....the mirror is all cracked. They didnt even wrap it properly. Just the palette inside a plastic bag envelope. Isn't it obvious something so fragile requires a box? Arrrrrrrrrrg I could scream. I might save myself a hernia & just keep it._

 








 I would seriously ring up and complain tbh - thats completely out of order! And I'm sure they'd send a replacement free of charge, they bloody should that's for sure!


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 31, 2010)

Someone on MUA said hers was wrapped in bubble wrap & wrapped tightly in the envelope. My was just floating loosely. So Im gonna phone & complain.

I wanted it for my holiday & I go on Saturday, so I dont think they will get it back & send out a new one in time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *cry*

ETA: I just called, they have none in stock so are giving me a £10 E-voucher towards a new one, plus £3 to cover delivery. Add that to the £3 they already gave me for late delivery. I get £16 to buy something new & a slightly faulty palette. I'm happy with that.


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 31, 2010)

I'd say they'll probably let you keep that one as well tbh. 
But yeah, phone up and give a good rant. I can't believe they didn't package it properly.. it's them who'll pay for it afterall.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_E*rgh, that must suck tbh.. it's the one reason I'd hate to work in retail after uni. It must be quite annoying not always having a constant wage. *











 I would seriously ring up and complain tbh - thats completely out of order! And I'm sure they'd send a replacement free of charge, they bloody should that's for sure!_

 
yeah it is frustrating sometimes. i roughly know how much i get because i get a % of what my store makes and then i get extra commission for certain things.  However this month i got about £200 less than usual because last month wasn't that busy. and £200 is alot to loose this month because i have quite a few bigger bills to pay which is annoying. darn the gas, electric and water for arriving at the same time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so who is stalking the mac site today with me?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and Kirsty that sucks about your palette. But i think the extra money they have given you is reasonable.  Just sucks that your order was messed up from the very start really


----------



## PurpleCherry (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_so who is stalking the mac site today with me?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I'm checking back constantly! I'm really looking forward to Pet Me & Utterly Game MB. I was going to get a couple of quads, but what I want already totals around £90.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to save for bills and I also want the Naked palette and a couple of Benefit products.


----------



## freya08 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi 

This is my first post so hello all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was just looking on the MAC website and I can see the palace pedigree quad, the liners and the pigments.


----------



## PurpleCherry (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh my, oh my!!


----------



## faithbyreaper (Aug 31, 2010)

I'll be stalking the site today as well! Well, up until 5pm anyway. 

I can't get anything online though... I'm heading to the Birmingham stand on Thursday morning instead!


----------



## faithbyreaper (Aug 31, 2010)

I believe everything is up on the site! Just search for what you want. I randomly put in "To Pamper" lipstick and it came up.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 31, 2010)

bloodline piggie isn't up yet


----------



## freya08 (Aug 31, 2010)

It is I just ordered it


----------



## faithbyreaper (Aug 31, 2010)

What's everyone's "must haves"? 

I'm really, _really_ wanting Pet Me blush and some lipglasses. Maybe a lipstick when I see it in person...


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *freya08* 

 
_It is I just ordered it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
what did you type exactly? i still cant find it


----------



## PurpleCherry (Aug 31, 2010)

Pet Me and Utterly Game MB are in my basket!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 31, 2010)

oh i just found it in the pigments section! yay i have placed my order!


----------



## freya08 (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_what did you type exactly? i still cant find it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I just looked in the multiuse - pigment section  in the drop down box thingie bloodline, mauvement and lithe were there


----------



## PurpleCherry (Aug 31, 2010)

ARGH! So, I pay and everything and realise AFTER I've put it all through that I sent it to my OLD address (I've recently moved house) and not my new one. I've just been on the phone to MAC to correct it and they're going to call me back. That's what happens when you're too excited. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Situation resolved thanks to a very helpful guy on the phone! Cancelled and refunded and now I can re-order!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 31, 2010)

Ooh, how exciting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Has anyone been able to order any of the lipglasses though, I can't find them anywhere?


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 31, 2010)

Never mind, now everything is up properly!


----------



## faithbyreaper (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm really intrigued by To Pamper, but I think it'll be way too dark for me.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 31, 2010)

i'm very excited for my goodies! i hope they arrive sooner rather than later! i also ordered some brush cleaner for my friend. since i used mine on her brushes she wants some of her own


----------



## dirtyprincess (Aug 31, 2010)

Im going to be very restrained with this collection !
Im going to get Lithe piggy and On the hunt liner ! Thats it apart from my MSF natural......


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 31, 2010)

Well I ended up ordering everything that was on my list (16 items) having watched Temptalia's video review last night. Hope it comes on Thursday.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faithbyreaper* 

 
_What's everyone's "must haves"? 

I'm really, really wanting Pet Me blush and some lipglasses. Maybe a lipstick when I see it in person..._

 
i don't feel like there are any real stand out products with this collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think it's a nice and well rounded collection. and i'd buy so much more if i could. but i don't feel sad that i can't get certain things.


----------



## faithbyreaper (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i don't feel like there are any real stand out products with this collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think it's a nice and well rounded collection. and i'd buy so much more if i could. but i don't feel sad that i can't get certain things._

 
I know what you mean. If anything, Pet Me blush will be coming home with me. I'm just on the fence with everything else at the moment!


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 31, 2010)

HELP HELP HELP!!!

can anyone tell me if antique green pigment is perm? do i need to buy it with felines or can i get it later?


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 31, 2010)

Ooh i didnt realise the pro longwear foundation had been released. interested to hear thoughts on these soon


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_HELP HELP HELP!!!

can anyone tell me if antique green pigment is perm? do i need to buy it with felines or can i get it later?_

 
it's perm! at least at pro if not on the normal site... but i'm sure it's on the normal site for good now!


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 31, 2010)

thanks, was placing my order, and wanted to make it a bit cheaper!


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 31, 2010)

WTF i just went to pay for best of breed and it vanished out of my cart and the site all together, do not tell me it just sold out!?


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_WTF i just went to pay for best of breed and it vanished out of my cart and the site all together, do not tell me it just sold out!?_

 
Not very likely. Docile's also disappeared, and that would never sell out in 2 hours.


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_ETA: I just called, they have none in stock so are giving me a £10 E-voucher towards a new one, plus £3 to cover delivery. Add that to the £3 they already gave me for late delivery. I get £16 to buy something new & a slightly faulty palette. I'm happy with that._

 
Yay! I'm glad it worked out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yeah it is frustrating sometimes. i roughly know how much i get because i get a % of what my store makes and then i get extra commission for certain things. However this month i got about £200 less than usual because last month wasn't that busy. and £200 is alot to loose this month because i have quite a few bigger bills to pay which is annoying. darn the gas, electric and water for arriving at the same time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Geez, that's a bit of a drop! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *freya08* 

 
_Hi 

This is my first post so hello all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was just looking on the MAC website and I can see the palace pedigree quad, the liners and the pigments._

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faithbyreaper* 

 
_What's everyone's "must haves"? 

I'm really, really wanting Pet Me blush and some lipglasses. Maybe a lipstick when I see it in person..._

 
Nothing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Ooh i didnt realise the pro longwear foundation had been released. interested to hear thoughts on these soon_

 
No NW15... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_WTF i just went to pay for best of breed and it vanished out of my cart and the site all together, do not tell me it just sold out!?_

 
If there's 9 glosses, two are missing. I just searched for Best of Breed for fun, and nothing turned up... weird?


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 31, 2010)

i phoned customer service, he said 'they're sold out' i said prob not because it usually tells you its sold out, but he said i can call back when it comes back in stock, and he'll ship it out to me, minus the shipping cost when it gets sorted, cos i said i didnt want to wait around incase anything i wanted actually did sell out while i was waiting for best of breed to get back in stock

poor bloke even said and i quote ''that's really wierd'' lol


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_WTF i just went to pay for best of breed and it vanished out of my cart and the site all together, do not tell me it just sold out!?_

 
yeah that is really weird! it was on teh site earlier!


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 31, 2010)

all the glosses in palace pedigreed appear to have disapeared now!

and leopard and burmese too!

sold out my ASS!


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 31, 2010)

i will no doubt have to sort it out tomorrow, if u cant get something, i suggest you call customer services too, see if they can ship it another day minus the shipping charge


----------



## ayshaishaq21 (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_all the glosses in palace pedigreed appear to have disapeared now!

and leopard and burmese too!

sold out my ASS!_

 

That is really wired? i was just on there b4 to place my order.. noway can anything sell out like that..


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 31, 2010)

That IS weird!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 31, 2010)

What's really weird is that when I look at my previously purchased items, and click on Best of Breed, I can actually add it to my basket again, so it's clearly in stock. Same with all the other lipglasses.


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_What's really weird is that when I look at my previously purchased items, and click on Best of Breed, I can actually add it to my basket again, so it's clearly in stock. Same with all the other lipglasses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
argh! can u buy one for me! hahaha


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_argh! can u buy one for me! hahaha_

 
I'd be happy to, but you'd have to pay shipping charge.


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 31, 2010)

lol, i was only joking, i'll go to mac this weekend, its so stupid that you can get it but no one else can!! silly mac uk!


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 31, 2010)

we didnt get the nail varnishes today, does this mean we arent getting them? or will they come out at the same time as the villians collection?


----------



## PurpleCherry (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_we didnt get the nail varnishes today, does this mean we arent getting them? or will they come out at the same time as the villians collection?_

 
I was hoping to get a couple of them today too. I'm hoping they'll be around soon.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_lol, i was only joking, i'll go to mac this weekend, its so stupid that you can get it but no one else can!! silly mac uk!_

 
It is ridiculous. It's sitting in my basket right now, but if I click on it, the Lipglass page doesn't have any of the new ones. Maybe it'll be up tomorrow.


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 31, 2010)

Re: Nail polishes... could they possibly be store exclusive?


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 1, 2010)

i guess we'll get the polsihes with VV next month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we usually always get the fall trend polishes so doubt they will be store exclucive


----------



## AndSparkle (Sep 1, 2010)

That's true.. but horrid timing to go up against VV!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 1, 2010)

The lipglasses are back on the website! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not fussed about the nail polishes, I'll get a few of the VV instead. I've just looked on Temptalia and the prolongwear lipcremes were due out in October and the polishes in September, so maybe they just got swapped around. I'm sure we'll get them eventually.


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 1, 2010)

yeah, i dont know whether to take them up on the offer of free delivery or just go on sunday,  i reckon everything will prob still be in stock that i want, cos i got the most likely to sell out items yesterday! decisions decisions!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 1, 2010)

What do you think is most likely to sell out anyway? I thought Best of Breed was possibly the most interesting item since you don't get blue lipglosses often, maybe the pigments too, but other than that? Nothing strikes me as a sell-out.


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_What do you think is most likely to sell out anyway? I thought Best of Breed was possibly the most interesting item since you don't get blue lipglosses often, maybe the pigments too, but other than that? Nothing strikes me as a sell-out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

oh poo, maybe i should order it


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 1, 2010)

lol,im so weak! i called up mail order, and they ordered it for me, minus delivery charge, hopefully it will come friday


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_lol,im so weak! i called up mail order, and they ordered it for me, minus delivery charge, hopefully it will come friday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry I didn't mean to scare you, lol. By all I know, they could still have loads of it weeks later.


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_That's cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry I didn't mean to scare you, lol. By all I know, they could still have loads of it weeks later. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
she said that this collection has been crazy popular, and she's been run off her feet all morning with orders, and when i said all i wanted was best of breed she was like 'are you sure' i said yeah, i spent about £100 yesterday!


----------



## faithbyreaper (Sep 1, 2010)

Kind of excited for tomorrow! Heading to my local MAC counter for both myself and my lovely mum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was looking at all the blushes last night on the website... Does anyone have a favourite?


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 1, 2010)

If theres a pink one, that will be a favourite of course. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So glad i'm not liking anything this month, as i've not been paid my wages in 1.5 weeks


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 1, 2010)

i got pet me blush, it looks gorgeous, like a pinkier version of dainty


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i got pet me blush, it looks gorgeous, like a pinkier version of dainty_

 
Have you got it already? I've ordered Pet Me and Utterly Game, hope they're both as nice as the swatches.


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 1, 2010)

i havent got it yet,it gets delivered tomorrow, i was going by swatches


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 1, 2010)

Mine's still in the warehouse. Hope I get the dispatch e-mail tonight.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faithbyreaper* 

 
_Kind of excited for tomorrow! Heading to my local MAC counter for both myself and my lovely mum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I was looking at all the blushes last night on the website... Does anyone have a favourite?_

 
i really like spring sheen, sunbasque and plum dressing blush. oh and dollymix and gentle blush too!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 2, 2010)

Still in the warehouse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks like I won't get it until tomorrow.


----------



## AndSparkle (Sep 2, 2010)

That sucks.


----------



## PurpleCherry (Sep 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_Still in the warehouse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks like I won't get it until tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Mine's the same. I was really looking forward to receiving it today!


----------



## AndSparkle (Sep 2, 2010)

I wonder if there's some sort of backlog cause of the bank holiday?


----------



## PurpleCherry (Sep 2, 2010)

^ Possibly.

Mine's still 'in warehouse', so I'm guessing it'll be dispatched later and I'll get it through tomorrow. I'm a little sad, as I was looking forward to it arriving today..


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_Still in the warehouse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks like I won't get it until tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah i bet mine will be dispatched tonight and will arrive tommorow!!


----------



## rubyeskimo (Sep 2, 2010)

I made 2 orders over the bank holiday (one sunday, one monday) and they both arrived today!


----------



## spunky (Sep 2, 2010)

i'm going to the counter tomorrow with mummy spunky to buy my birthday goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hit up the glasgow one today with one of my college mates and we didn't buy a thing! how unusual is that?!


----------



## lovesongx (Sep 2, 2010)

Just got my dispatch email, I ordered on Tues evening, my parcel should come tomorrow hooray! I just got the Palace Pedigreed Quad.


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 2, 2010)

i know this isnt what u want to hear, but i paid extra for named day delivery and got my box today


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i know this isnt what u want to hear, but i paid extra for named day delivery and got my box today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was too mean to pay extra. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think the delay is because of people paying for named day delivery, so they got priority. I don't mind, tomorrow's good too. I actually went to the counter today and had a look at the other things, but didn't get anything else other than 3 of the liquid liners (dark grey, blue, purple), but concluded that I ordered the right things. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So now I'm extra excited for tomorrow.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 3, 2010)

my box is coming today! whoop whoop! i'm so excited for it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










i also got the naked palette yesterday. debenhams are selling it now in their stores. it came out on wednesday there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and they have the new brushes in stock and the book of shadow 3 for anybody who hasnt got it yet! i'm using some colours from the naked palette today and i love it! so very pretty! it's been a while since my eyes looked so subtle and natural!


----------



## ilexica (Sep 3, 2010)

Does anyone have a date for fall nail trend yet? I, um, want them all just a little bit. ALU is saying October - I really hope so, I can't wait for September 31st payday!


----------



## spunky (Sep 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilexica* 

 
_Does anyone have a date for fall nail trend yet? I, um, want them all just a little bit. ALU is saying October - I really hope so, I can't wait for September 31st payday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
september only has 30 days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i think it is coming in october though


----------



## ilexica (Sep 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_september only has 30 days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
So it does...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can you tell I've not had coffee yet?

 Quote:

  i think it is coming in october though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
Yay! I've never been a big fan of MAC polishes but I keep looking at the swatches for those and...hubba hubba.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm more interested in the Disney Villains nail polishes actually.

Does anyone know when the UD Vegan palette is coming to the UK? I'm more interested in that than the Naked palette. Also, is Boots going to sell the Naked palette? I want to check it out in person first.


----------



## mac_freak (Sep 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I'm more interested in the Disney Villains nail polishes actually.

Does anyone know when the UD Vegan palette is coming to the UK? I'm more interested in that than the Naked palette. Also, is Boots going to sell the Naked palette? I want to check it out in person first._

 
I saw the Vegan Palette and Black out Paltte in Boots on Tuesday.


----------



## spunky (Sep 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilexica* 

 
_So it does...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Can you tell I've not had coffee yet?_

 
hehe don't worry about it, we've all been there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_freak* 

 
_I saw the Vegan Palette and Black out Paltte in Boots on Tuesday._

 
really? thanks! i want to get the black palette so badly!


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 3, 2010)

THE BLACK PALLETTE?!?!?!!? OH SH*T!! i'm going to be bankrupt this month

please excuse the language!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_freak* 

 
_I saw the Vegan Palette and Black out Paltte in Boots on Tuesday._

 
Oh bummer, I was outside Boots last night 2 minutes after they closed, if I'd known I would have rushed there to get the Vegan Palette. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I can't go again until Monday/Tuesday.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 4, 2010)

yeah i need the black palette by urban decay! they have really stepped up their game this year!!


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Sep 4, 2010)

I agree, the black palette is very very sexy, I may need it in my life! I could skip the mineralize shadows from VV...Oh god I'm bad!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DollyGirl92* 

 
_I agree, the black palette is very very sexy, I may need it in my life! I could skip the mineralize shadows from VV...Oh god I'm bad!_

 
i cant skip the mes! they look too nice!! i might put the black palette on my birthday list!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i cant skip the mes! they look too nice!! i might put the black palette on my birthday list! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'll get the mes instead of the UD Black palette. I hardly ever use dark e/s like that, but I'm a sucker for mes, so I'll definitely get them.


----------



## spunky (Sep 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DollyGirl92* 

 
_I agree, the black palette is very very sexy, *I may need it in my life!* I could skip the mineralize shadows from VV...Oh god I'm bad!_

 
may need it? i most definitely DO need it in my life!


----------



## ilexica (Sep 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I'm more interested in the Disney Villains nail polishes actually._

 
They are super nice, but I already have the orly dupes, so the only one I'm really after is bad fairy. Although I am planning to pick that up for sure if I have the dosh.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilexica* 

 
_They are super nice, but I already have the orly dupes, so the only one I'm really after is bad fairy. Although I am planning to pick that up for sure if I have the dosh._

 
where did you get the orly ones if you dont mind me asking!


----------



## ilexica (Sep 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_where did you get the orly ones if you dont mind me asking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ebay! Seller was eBay My World - r93 Shipped quickly, not quite as cheap as beautyworld but I don't think they do orly.


----------



## AndSparkle (Sep 6, 2010)

I looked in my local Boots today and there was no naked or black pallete... so annoyed!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_I looked in my local Boots today and there was no naked or black pallete... so annoyed!_

 
I can't wait to check mine, prob on Wednesday, hope they'll have it since that one Boots is the only place that sells Urban Decay around here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want the Vegan palette most, but also want to check out the Naked palette.

On another note, I am so happy I've managed to figure out how to make my Metal Rock MSF work for me. I used it VERY lightly and then put Pleasureflush MSF on top and it looked lovely.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilexica* 

 
_Ebay! Seller was eBay My World - r93 Shipped quickly, not quite as cheap as beautyworld but I don't think they do orly._

 
thanks! how much was the shipping because i cant find that info on their shop page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and for how many polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry to be a pain!!


----------



## mac_freak (Sep 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_I looked in my local Boots today and there was no naked or black pallete... so annoyed!_

 
I saw it in Manchester Boots last week, i went to pick up both the Vegan pallete and Black out pallete yesterday and the Vegan one was sold out, but i managed to get the Black out one from there. I then went to Debenhams in Manchster and they had all 4 of the new pallets.


----------



## ilexica (Sep 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_thanks! how much was the shipping because i cant find that info on their shop page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and for how many polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry to be a pain!!_

 
That's OK hun! Bearing in mind I bought three, shipping for them all was $10.99 so about $3.50 per polish, obviously it would be less if you bought more bottles


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 7, 2010)

All new Urban Decay palettes are available on debenhams.com and there's 10% off everything, plus free delivery! I've ordered the Vegan and Naked palettes (I can't say no to a discount, lol) and also El Dorado 24/7 pencil! Yay!


----------



## PurpleCherry (Sep 7, 2010)

Utterly Game blush is my favourite blush of all time now. Wow.

I also got my hands on the Naked palette yesterday - they said actually at UD, that on Thursday, they were having a workshop thing all about the Naked palette and the different looks you can get with it. Sounds interesting...


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 7, 2010)

the naked palette is perm right?


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PurpleCherry* 

 
_Utterly Game blush is my favourite blush of all time now. Wow.

I also got my hands on the Naked palette yesterday - they said actually at UD, that on Thursday, they were having a workshop thing all about the Naked palette and the different looks you can get with it. Sounds interesting..._

 
Where is that?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_the naked palette is perm right?_

 
Yep, it is perm.


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 7, 2010)

i wanted to order all 3 palettes but i ended up only getting the black palette, i would like the BOS but the only colours that really interested me were raidum and loaded, and also the sephora exclusives, but i cant justify a whole palette of colours i already have for just 4 colours!

excited for the black palette, hopefully the dark green will satisfy my lust for loaded out of the BOS, i know they arent the same, but they are both black-green


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i wanted to order all 3 palettes but i ended up only getting the black palette, i would like the BOS but the only colours that really interested me were raidum and loaded, and also the sephora exclusives, but *i cant justify a whole palette of colours i already have for just 4 colours*!

excited for the black palette, hopefully the dark green will satisfy my lust for loaded out of the BOS, i know they arent the same, but they are both black-green_

 
Yes, BUT if you were to buy 4 single eyeshadows, that would cost you well over £30, plus two of those you can't even buy. With the palette you get so much more for so much less. (I'm not trying to enable you...)


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_Yes, BUT if you were to buy 4 single eyeshadows, that would cost you well over £30, plus two of those you can't even buy. With the palette you get so much more for so much less. (I'm not trying to enable you...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah you're right but I like to put the singles in my mac palette, I barely use my other BOS palettes


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 8, 2010)

i'm a little annoyed with mac right now. 8 weeks ago i sent them back my empties for b2m. 6 weeks later they sent me one lipstick when i had enough for 2. so i then emailed and they told me that the lippies i wanted were out of stock - now i always list about 10 and they all show in stock on the site so don't quite understand that. so then sent them another list of lipsticks... 2 more weeks later i'm still waiting! i know i shouldnt complain because technically it is free - however in the uk we get jack all from mac compared to other countries! no launch parties, no previews, no f&f sales and sure as hell no free shipping codes anymore! so i feel like b2m is the one good thing they have for us right now. and quite frankly waiting 8 weeks and more for a bloody lipstick just isn't good enough!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 8, 2010)

You should complain! It is bloody ridiculous to make you wait this long. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even if it's free, that's not the point, they should send you what you asked for.


----------



## dirtyprincess (Sep 8, 2010)

You should definately complain !!!!! Its not on to make you wait ! 
On a lighter note i got the naked palette !!! woop woop xx


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 8, 2010)

the naked palette is gone off debenhams?


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_the naked palette is gone off debenhams?_

 
Yep, it seems it's sold out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sure it'll be back though, the AIW palette disappeared for a while too, then came back in stock.

What's amazing is that the BOS3 sold out within 10 minutes in the US and it's been available on debenhams.com for weeks now!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 8, 2010)

yes perhaps i shall ring them up in the morning about the lipstick because it really isn't good enough now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nothing has arrived today at work either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_Yep, it seems it's sold out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sure it'll be back though, the AIW palette disappeared for a while too, then came back in stock.
*
What's amazing is that the BOS3 sold out within 10 minutes in the US and it's been available on debenhams.com for weeks now! *



_

 
yes i found that insane! those guys must have been sat by the pc waiting for it to pop up and we've had it a month and it's not sold out once! although perhaps now there is this much hype about it, the uk will sell more too?


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 8, 2010)

i hope not, if its still in stock i might get it next payday hehe

i know i said i wouldnt but i've told myself if its still in stock then, it is meant to be, if not, oh well!

i do want to get the naked palette at some point though, because i barely have any nudey colours

i only have shroom, nylon, all that glitters, club and espresso

not exactly a big neutral collection

although i do have 15 purple shadows! and 22 blues, greens and teals! lol! go figure!


----------



## LouLou69 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi I don't know if you know but all the new palettes are on the Boots site now xx


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 8, 2010)

I just had an e-mail from Debenhams saying that the necklace set I ordered at the same time as the UD palettes and 24/7 pencil has been dispatched, but the UD items are "processing". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Has anyone who ordered from Debenhams had a dispatch e-mail yet?


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 8, 2010)

mine has not dispatched yet either, dont panic, they probably are quite busy with the money off and free shipping this week


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_mine has not dispatched yet either, dont panic, they probably are quite busy with the money off and free shipping this week_

 





 i bet they are rammed with orders right now.


----------



## Miaow (Sep 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilexica* 

 
_Ebay! Seller was eBay My World - r93 Shipped quickly, not quite as cheap as beautyworld but I don't think they do orly._

 
Is beautyworld another ebay shop? I can't find it on there!

Hi everyone - I'm new 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I've been reading specktra quite a bit. Looking forward to venomous villains atm! I think I will get the mes instead of the black urban decay palette, maybe, haha.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miaow* 

 
_Is beautyworld another ebay shop? I can't find it on there!

Hi everyone - I'm new 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I've been reading specktra quite a bit. Looking forward to venomous villains atm! I think I will get the mes instead of the black urban decay palette, maybe, haha._

 





 I agree about the mes, I'm so excited about those, so couldn't care less about the UD Black palette.

On that note, though, my UD goodies have been dispatched by Debenhams now! Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and by the way, there's a 3 for 2 offer on selected Too Faced, Urban Decay, Ruby & Millie, Pixie and Cargo make up on Boots.com, unfortunately none of the new palettes are included. But at least they do have the Naked palette in stock if anyone's interested.


----------



## ilexica (Sep 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miaow* 

 
_Is beautyworld another ebay shop? I can't find it on there!

Hi everyone - I'm new 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I've been reading specktra quite a bit. Looking forward to venomous villains atm! I think I will get the mes instead of the black urban decay palette, maybe, haha._

 
Yes! Sorry: eBay My World - beautyzone2007 She's awesome, I've ordered from her several times now and her postage costs are very reasonable, and she ships the same day with confirmation


----------



## AndSparkle (Sep 10, 2010)

I've just used my 219 to apply foundation.. and it looks amazing. 

Maybe it's just the excitement of seeing Muse tomorrow.. but I'm completely amazed by how flawless it looks.


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 10, 2010)

219? for foundation?


----------



## spunky (Sep 11, 2010)

LOU!!! i know you've probably seen this already, but look! Maybelline Hello Kitty Collection for Fall 2010 | Chic Profile

whyyy is it japan only? *pout*


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_LOU!!! i know you've probably seen this already, but look! Maybelline Hello Kitty Collection for Fall 2010 | Chic Profile

whyyy is it japan only? *pout*_

 
i know!!!! i saw the mascara a while back and freaking fell in love to discover i wouldn't be able to get it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








andsparkle have fun at the muse concert. me and my hubby had a massive falling out over a bloody muse concert because he wanted to go to it at the 02 arena at some point this month... i think tickets went on sale over a year ago for them though....


----------



## Sojourner (Sep 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_I've just used my 219 to apply foundation.. and it looks amazing._

 
Wow, doesn't that take forever? Or maybe you have a small face...? I'm intrigued


----------



## lovesongx (Sep 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_I've just used my 219 to apply foundation.. and it looks amazing. 

Maybe it's just the excitement of seeing Muse tomorrow.. but I'm completely amazed by how flawless it looks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 do you mean 109? Muse are amazing live, have fun!!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 11, 2010)

You remember I said I won't get the UD Black Palette? Well I went to Boots and they had every palette in stock but Naked, so tested the Black Palette and couldn't not buy it. I'm so weak. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It seems that in store you get 3 for 2 on ALL UD cosmetics, so the new palettes as well, because I also got 2 blushes and one was free!


----------



## PurpleCherry (Sep 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_Where is that?_

 
Debenhams in Bristol. I didn't go though, so I'm not sure what it was like.


----------



## Miaow (Sep 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_





 I agree about the mes, I'm so excited about those, so couldn't care less about the UD Black palette.

On that note, though, my UD goodies have been dispatched by Debenhams now! Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and by the way, there's a 3 for 2 offer on selected Too Faced, Urban Decay, Ruby & Millie, Pixie and Cargo make up on Boots.com, unfortunately none of the new palettes are included. But at least they do have the Naked palette in stock if anyone's interested._

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Both the mes and the black palette look lovely (although very different!) But I'm more excited for the mes especially since I missed out on the Style Black ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilexica* 

 
_Yes! Sorry: eBay My World - beautyzone2007 She's awesome, I've ordered from her several times now and her postage costs are very reasonable, and she ships the same day with confirmation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks so much!  That's really great


----------



## AndSparkle (Sep 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_219? for foundation?_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i know!!!! i saw the mascara a while back and freaking fell in love to discover i wouldn't be able to get it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







andsparkle have fun at the muse concert. me and my hubby had a massive falling out over a bloody muse concert because he wanted to go to it at the 02 arena at some point this month... i think tickets went on sale over a year ago for them though...._

 
Thank you! It was amazing! All the london dates were at wembley, and I think they went on sale in late November, cause I got them on the first day they came out as a christmas present.. bloody long time to wait for a present! 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sojourner* 

 
_Wow, doesn't that take forever? Or maybe you have a small face...? I'm intrigued 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Not really, I'd say a minute longer max. I just use like a criss cross motion and it blends in so evenly.. I was pretty amazed how seamless it looked. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovesongx* 

 
_





 do you mean 109? Muse are amazing live, have fun!!_

 
Nope.. and thank you! I've heard so many times how amazing they are, but honestly, you don't realise how good until you do see them. I feel like a teletubby.. again again!!!


----------



## shmooby (Sep 13, 2010)

Does anyone happen to know how much beauty powders usually cost in the UK? I'm fine tuning my wish list for venemous villains


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 13, 2010)

The bp from Liberty of London were £19.50. These also had special packaging. In the US the prices are going to be slightly higher for the VV collection, so they might be over here, too.

boo.


----------



## AndSparkle (Sep 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_The bp from Liberty of London were £19.50. These also had special packaging. In the US the prices are going to be slightly higher for the VV collection, so they might be over here, too.

*boo.*_

 
Amen.


----------



## shmooby (Sep 13, 2010)

Dammit! I'm in 2 minds over Briar Rose


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm all over Briar Rose. Not sure about Oh so Fair though, it doesn't look overly special.


----------



## PurpleCherry (Sep 14, 2010)

I think I have my final list made up. Both MES are on my list, without thinking twice. Push The Edge is definately there, as I missed it before and I was kicking myself for it. I've just decided I want Strange Potion lipglass after seeing swatches, so I added that to my list too. Since Utterly Game blush just came out, I'm in one of those 'Nothing-compares-to-this' moods and I'm trying to decide if I want Bite Of An Apple or not.. I've decided against Briar Rose, only because I want something a little darker and more peachy, but Bite Of An Apple is one I'm umming and ahing about. No doubt when VV comes out, it'll end up in my basket anyway..!


----------



## dirtyprincess (Sep 14, 2010)

Does anyone know how long shipping from debenhams takes ? i had my dispatched email on thursday and nada,zilch,nothing yet ! Its my naked pallet and i neeeeeeeds it !!!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyprincess* 

 
_Does anyone know how long shipping from debenhams takes ? i had my dispatched email on thursday and nada,zilch,nothing yet ! Its my naked pallet and i neeeeeeeds it !!!_

 
I placed my order last Tuesday, got the despatch e-mail on Thursday, goodies arrived on Saturday (of course I was out, so only got to pick them up yesterday).


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 14, 2010)

here is an update on my missing back to mac lipstick! i finaly called them yesterday (10 weeks from when i sent my stuff off!!) and the lady i spoke to was very nice. she said Richard was on holiday but he'll be back next week and she says she will make sure that i get the lipstick i want - impassioned for the record!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 14, 2010)

Yay. Maybe they might send you something to say sorry for the trouble. *dreams*


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 14, 2010)

Cool! About bl**dy time as well.


----------



## NatalieMT (Sep 14, 2010)

Feel like I haven't logged on in forever! Not really up to speed with all the UD stuff, as to be honest I don't think I caught the UD bug. Hope I haven't missed too much other news!

Totally broke (after a $$$ MAC haul plus Fabulous Felines, good times at the time, now bad times...), desperately need to get paid before VV!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 15, 2010)

i just checked out the Going, Going, Gone section and saw the Dare to Wear lipglasses. Pleeeeeeeease dont go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wanted to get So bad at some point


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 15, 2010)

I really don't get why they don't reduce those items in the Going going gone section by about 20-30%. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I might even consider picking up some back ups that way.


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 15, 2010)

yeah but mac are mean and wouldnt give us any money off anything


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_yeah but mac are mean and wouldnt give us any money off anything_

 
Yep, you got it!


----------



## AndSparkle (Sep 15, 2010)

I wish they had a UK equviliant for the US f&f sale..


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Yay. Maybe they might send you something to say sorry for the trouble. *dreams*_

 
yeah if only! i doubt that will happen but yes i can dream! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I really don't get why they don't reduce those items in the Going going gone section by about 20-30%. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I might even consider picking up some back ups that way._

 
yes that would be a good idea! although then i guess cco's wouldnt get any stock because people would buy them off the site before they made it to them...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_I wish they had a UK equviliant for the US f&f sale.._

 
yes! i still think it sucks that we don't get this! even if it is only once a year!


----------



## AndSparkle (Sep 15, 2010)

I know! And with VAT going up in January, I highly doubt my money will go so far afterwards.. I think they should do it just after Christmas.. or at least give us some 10% off code...


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yeah if only! i doubt that will happen but yes i can dream! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






yes that would be a good idea! *although then i guess cco's wouldnt get any stock because people would buy them off the site before they made it to them...*



yes! i still think it sucks that we don't get this! even if it is only once a year!_

 
Yes, but there are like 6 CCOs in the whole of UK, my nearest is an hour's drive away, so I'd much rather order online from Mac than drive there, and that way more people could buy them as well. I mean who has time to drive to Portsmouth or Bicester several times a year???


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 15, 2010)

Surely they don't sell everything that ends up at the CCO. They should reduce the price of GG,G items for a month or 2, then whatever doesn't sell goes to a CCO. They would shift so much more, as like you have said not everyone is near a CCO. I'm an hour away from York


----------



## AndSparkle (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm 2 hours from Bicester. I wish these CCO's were actually in town centres instead of retail outlets.. I guess it would be a lot more accessible..


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_I know! And with VAT going up in January, I highly doubt my money will go so far afterwards.. I think they should do it just after Christmas.. or at least give us some 10% off code..._

 
yes, this is why i am limiting myself to things next year - i just won't be able to afford it!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_Yes, but there are like 6 CCOs in the whole of UK, my nearest is an hour's drive away, so I'd much rather order online from Mac than drive there, and that way more people could buy them as well. I mean who has time to drive to Portsmouth or Bicester several times a year???_

 
very true! my nearest is York which is about a 2.5 hour train journey away! my dad pops into the bicester one for me every month or so to see if they have anything on my list which is nice.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yes, this is why i am limiting myself to things next year - i just won't be able to afford it!



very true! my nearest is York which is about a 2.5 hour train journey away! my dad pops into the bicester one for me every month or so to see if they have anything on my list which is nice._

 
What a cool dad you have!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 17, 2010)

IM SO EXCITED FOR VV! 

That is all


----------



## AndSparkle (Sep 17, 2010)

Does anyone know the process of finding out where lost little black boxes are? I ordered on Tuesday, and it's apparently been delivered to a neighbour, yet I didn't get a piece of paper about it, and my neighbours actually haven't got it... I'm so friggin peeved atm!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_IM SO EXCITED FOR VV! 

That is all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
me too!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_Does anyone know the process of finding out where lost little black boxes are? I ordered on Tuesday, and it's apparently been delivered to a neighbour, yet I didn't get a piece of paper about it, and my neighbours actually haven't got it... I'm so friggin peeved atm!_

 
call up mac customer care and then should be able to sort out what happens next for you. hopefullt they can re-send your stuff for you.


----------



## AndSparkle (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks, I'll do that on Monday now.. I just hope it shows up.


----------



## PurpleCherry (Sep 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_Does anyone know the process of finding out where lost little black boxes are? I ordered on Tuesday, and it's apparently been delivered to a neighbour, yet I didn't get a piece of paper about it, and my neighbours actually haven't got it... I'm so friggin peeved atm!_

 
I thought they weren't allowed to do that? Give it to a neighbour, I mean?


----------



## AndSparkle (Sep 18, 2010)

I have no idea.. but either way, it says on the tracking "DELIVERED - left with a neighbour" and my neighbour on my left side has just moved out so it's an empty house, and my neighbour on my right side hasn't got the package either.. It's kinda grating on me now, especially if they don't resend it. Or at least refund it.. although I really wanted wildly refined l/g!


----------



## spunky (Sep 18, 2010)

woah - mia for a few days and i've got a mountain of stuff to catch up on!

i got my FF stuff though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gotta love birthdays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ohhhh my, cunning l/s is gorgeous! i want to eat it!


----------



## amy_forster (Sep 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_IM SO EXCITED FOR VV! 

That is all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too. In fact, I'm so excited I might wee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is it definitely the first Thursday in October?


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amy_forster* 

 
_Me too. In fact, I'm so excited I might wee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Is it definitely the first Thursday in October?_

 
it certaintly should be


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 19, 2010)

if anyone needs it, i just used the code SHD1 for free shipping on debenhams


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_woah - mia for a few days and i've got a mountain of stuff to catch up on!

i got my FF stuff though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gotta love birthdays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ohhhh my, cunning l/s is gorgeous!* i want to eat it!*_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_IM SO EXCITED FOR VV! 

That is all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am sort of excited, but on the other hand I've hardly used anything I got from FF (only used one pigment, one blush and 2 liquid liners), so I'm feeling guilty for wanting to buy even more stuff. But I just can't skip the mineralize eyeshadows and all the other things I want because they're LE. God, I hate LE items, expecially when they come so quickly after each other. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At least there's a week longer between them this time due to how 30th is Thursday. Anyway, rant over.


----------



## LouLou69 (Sep 20, 2010)

I emailed MAC to confirm the release dates of VV and they couldn't tell my any father than the current collection - very unusal


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LouLou69* 

 
_I emailed MAC to confirm the release dates of VV and they couldn't tell my any father than the current collection - very unusal_

 
it says october on the mac disney uk site thing so i'm sure it'll be the first thursday as usual and a couple of days before that for online release


----------



## LouLou69 (Sep 20, 2010)

yeah thats what I'm think damn I am out of the country


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LouLou69* 

 
_yeah thats what I'm think damn I am out of the country 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 can you get a friend or family member to order online for you?


----------



## LouLou69 (Sep 21, 2010)

I have internet access where I'm going, it just makes it bit of pain especially if it goes up on the monday or tuesday like it often does I'll have to keep checking


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 22, 2010)

guess what guys... my b2m lipstick still hasn't arrived! i mean come on!!!!


----------



## LouLou69 (Sep 22, 2010)

emailed MAC again and they can't even confirm that VV is out next month - normally they will tell you what the upcoming collections are - why are they being so cagey - they bascially said they have no confirmed release dates for any upcoming collections ???


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LouLou69* 

 
_emailed MAC again and they can't even confirm that VV is out next month - normally they will tell you what the upcoming collections are - why are they being so cagey - they bascially said they have no confirmed release dates for any upcoming collections ???_

 
Really? That's ridiculous!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_guess what guys... my b2m lipstick still hasn't arrived! i mean come on!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








 Have you tried phoning again?


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_








 Have you tried phoning again?_

 
to be honest i am thinking of leaving it now. i might write a letter if it hasn't arrived by the end of the week. i have phoned, emailed way too many times now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh and a got a tweet from somebody saying VV will be out 7th october in the uk


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 22, 2010)

is it really sad to want to book the 7th of october off work?


----------



## LouLou69 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey ladies I saw the tweet too and got back on to MAC and they said nobody should be confirming dates and they haven't received a date themselves so they can't give one out


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 22, 2010)

weird!


----------



## LouLou69 (Sep 22, 2010)

Very - since then I've heard rumours of the 1st but nobody seems to know for certain


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 22, 2010)

Of course it'll come out on the 7th, it's always the first Thursday of the month. I really don't understand what the secrecy is about.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_Of course it'll come out on the 7th, it's always the first Thursday of the month. I really don't understand what the secrecy is about. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah this is what i am thinking to be honest. as long as it doesn't pop up on the site before i get paid (31st sep!) i will be happy! i shall start to stalk the site from monday though just in case!!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yeah this is what i am thinking to be honest. as long as it doesn't pop up on the site before i get paid (31st sep!) i will be happy! i shall start to stalk the site from monday though just in case!!_

 
September only has 30 days, hun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm now thinking is it possible that they'll release it same time as the US? I will start stalking on Monday too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How sad are we?


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 23, 2010)

I've e-mailed Mac too and this is what I got back:

"I do apologise  but we do not have a date for this collection. I believe it may be released in  October." 

What a load of bollocks. I bet they've all been told to keep quiet about the release date, although I have no idea why. Maybe they don't want it to sell out so quickly?


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_September only has 30 days, hun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm now thinking is it possible that they'll release it same time as the US? I will start stalking on Monday too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How sad are we? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol! man my brain is fried! but at least i get paid quicker than i thought!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_lol! man my brain is fried! but at least i get paid quicker than i thought! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 23, 2010)

Second e-mail from Mac:

"There  is not yet a confirmed date for the Venomous Villains collection.  

The  only collection that has been confirmed to be released in October is the VIVA  GLAM GAGA and CYNDI Lipglass and make up bags."


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_Second e-mail from Mac:

"There  is not yet a confirmed date for the Venomous Villains collection.  

The  only collection that has been confirmed to be released in October is the VIVA  GLAM GAGA and CYNDI Lipglass and make up bags."







_

 
well mac's own disney VV site says october so.....


----------



## AndSparkle (Sep 23, 2010)

Woah.. it seems like it's been ages since I've been on here.. and I'm kinda wondering what the hell is MAC playing at by not confirming dates? I think they are just trying to confuse everybody? At least I've managed to persuade my mum into giving me some money early.. I'll be stalking the website daily now! 

On the whole missing package thing: It turns out I sent it to my old address, and when I went to the neighbours there, they still didn't have it, I got in touch with MAC who tried to chase down the delivery guy but even he couldn't remember which neighbour he left it with... soooo.. MAC have sent out another package and it should arrive here tomorrow.. I actually didn't expect MAC to be so helpful, I wonder if they could see my customer account and how much I've brought from them..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How is everybody?


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_Woah.. it seems like it's been ages since I've been on here.. and I'm kinda wondering what the hell is playing at by not confirming dates? I think they are just trying to confuse everybody? At least I've managed to persuade my mum into giving me some money early.. I'll be stalking the website daily now! 

On the whole missing package thing: It turns out I sent it to my old address, and when I went to the neighbours there, they still didn't have it, I got in touch with MAC who tried to chase down the delivery guy but even he couldn't remember which neighbour he left it with... soooo.. MAC have sent out another package and it should arrive here tomorrow.. I actually didn't expect MAC to be so helpful, I wonder if they could see my customer account and how much I've brought from them..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How is everybody?_

 
That's cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very helpful of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My bloody neighbour took one of my packages in once (it was books, not make up) and decided to not tell me about it, and DHL said they left it outside my house, so she actually took it, and eventually gave it back after me spending ages on the phone trying to sort it out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In fact she didn't give it back, she gave it to the postman to give it to me (I guess so it looks like he'd just delivered it), but the poor postman just got confused and told me my neighbour just gave it to him! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't sign for anyone's parcels, it's easier that way, they can chase it up with the courier company instead. 

Well, I'm online all the time (my poor neglected children can tell you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), so will shout if I see the collection come online!


----------



## martiryb (Sep 23, 2010)

I have rang MAC counter in Galway (IE) and MUA said that VV supposed to be released on the first Thursday of October (7th).. but she wasn't sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To make sure I have rang to Dublin as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and MUA confirmed that is gonna be 7th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope so


----------



## LouLou69 (Sep 23, 2010)

well someone I know asked her counter today and they said next thursday 30th hmm I guess we'll have to wait and see


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 23, 2010)

do you think it will sell out in a matter or hours? cos i dont finish work until 6 and cant get on the net until then? maybe i can 'go to the toilet' and phone up and order that day! haha


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_do you think it will sell out in a matter or hours? cos i dont finish work until 6 and cant get on the net until then? maybe i can 'go to the toilet' and phone up and order that day! haha_

 
I don't think it'll sell out in one day. The UK isn't as bad as the US. The Guildford counter still had several Stereo Rose MSFs a week after it was released!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_do you think it will sell out in a matter or hours? cos i dont finish work until 6 and cant get on the net until then? maybe i can 'go to the toilet' and phone up and order that day! haha_

 
i think you'll be safe sweetie. even hellow kitty took a day to sell out and i think that the colours with that were more popular. plus there are so many products i think everybody will be buying different things!


----------



## AndSparkle (Sep 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_That's cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very helpful of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My bloody neighbour took one of my packages in once (it was books, not make up) and decided to not tell me about it, and DHL said they left it outside my house, so she actually took it, and eventually gave it back after me spending ages on the phone trying to sort it out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In fact she didn't give it back, she gave it to the postman to give it to me (I guess so it looks like he'd just delivered it), but the poor postman just got confused and told me my neighbour just gave it to him! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't sign for anyone's parcels, it's easier that way, they can chase it up with the courier company instead. 

Well, I'm online all the time (my poor neglected children can tell you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), so will shout if I see the collection come online!_

 
Indeed, I wasn't expecting it at all! 

Wow, that's one weird neighbour! That being said, it seems one of my old neighbours is up that alley too by the looks of things! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_do you think it will sell out in a matter or hours? cos i dont finish work until 6 and cant get on the net until then? maybe i can 'go to the toilet' and phone up and order that day! haha_

 
Hmmm.. I think some thing possibly could? BoA etc? I'm in the said boat though - if it is released on Tuesday afternoon online, then I'll be at college till 5, which means I'll be literally peeing my pants to get home... 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i think you'll be safe sweetie. even hellow kitty took a day to sell out and i think that the colours with that were more popular. plus there are so many products i think everybody will be buying different things! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Don't get me started on Helly Kitty - I got nearly every product from that collection, as I was just starting out.. I can remember that some products sold out within 12 or so hours though, cause I was gonna go in for seconds..


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i think you'll be safe sweetie. even hellow kitty took a day to sell out and i think that the colours with that were more popular. plus there are so many products i think everybody will be buying different things! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
there is only one thing i MUST have which is the she who dares MES, as long as i get that, i dont care!

i remember when style black came out, i was saying i wished they'd done a green one, my prayers were answered


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_there is only one thing i MUST have which is the she who dares MES, as long as i get that, i dont care!

i remember when style black came out, i was saying i wished they'd done a green one, my prayers were answered_

 
Me too! As long as I have both MES, I don't mind the rest much at all. I would love Briar Rose, Bite of an Apple, Bad Fairy, Hot House and Wicked Ways as well, but I have plenty enough blushes and glosses already and hardly ever wear nailpolish. I have a few maybes too, but I definitely want to see those before I get them.

In fact I'm thinking that I won't order anything online, instead go to the counter first thing on Thursday (I'll be there by 9.30 am), and swatch everything. I tend to buy more if I order online. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We'll see how much willpower I have once the collection is online though!


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 24, 2010)

i would like bite of an apple, but i already got instant chic, marine life, ripe peach and hipness this year, how many coral blushes do i need?

same with briar rose, i would like it but i have azelea blossom, and that purple one from the cremesheem and blush collection (two virtues??) i also have hang loose? from in the groove, how many more do i need?


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i would like bite of an apple, but i already got instant chic, marine life, ripe peach and hipness this year, how many coral blushes do i need?

same with briar rose, i would like it but i have azelea blossom, and that purple one from the cremesheem and blush collection (two virtues??) i also have hang loose? from in the groove, how many more do i need?_

 
I don't think I'll NEED to buy any make up ever again, but that doesn't stop me from wanting it!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I don't think I'll NEED to buy any make up ever again, but that doesn't stop me from wanting it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
so so true!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love it!


----------



## marquise (Sep 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martiryb* 

 
_I have rang MAC counter in Galway (IE) and MUA said that VV supposed to be released on the first Thursday of October (7th).. but she wasn't sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To make sure I have rang to Dublin as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and MUA confirmed that is gonna be 7th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was told the 7th as well by a Mac MUA in Dublin.


----------



## lovesongx (Sep 25, 2010)

Some of the Venomous Villains lipglosses are in this months InStyle mag, advertised at £12 each, only £1 more than we pay now. Hopefully the Disney price increases will only be about that amount for each item!


----------



## spunky (Sep 25, 2010)

i'm starting to lose interest in this collection. i only want two lipsticks and a blush... someone get a thermometer, i'm clearly sick!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovesongx* 

 
_Some of the Venomous Villains lipglosses are in this months InStyle mag, advertised at £12 each, only £1 more than we pay now. Hopefully the Disney price increases will only be about that amount for each item!_

 
that would help me out alot if it is just a £1 increase! how much was the usa increase? if it was $1 i would say ours should just be a pound


----------



## spunky (Sep 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_that would help me out alot if it is just a £1 increase! how much was the usa increase? if it was $1 i would say ours should just be a pound 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
this is how you know i'm a stingy scot - it should be the actual equivalent of a dollar increase... like 70p!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_i'm starting to lose interest in this collection. i only want two lipsticks and a blush... someone get a thermometer, i'm clearly sick!_

 
Hahaha, me too! I only want the 2 mineralize eyeshadows, 2 lipglosses, 1 nail polish, 1 blush and 1 (possibly 2) beauty powder. I have a few maybes, but not many. I must be ill too.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_this is how you know i'm a stingy scot - it should be the actual equivalent of a dollar increase... like 70p! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol! well in an ideal world it would be equal like that. but sadly i am too used to being shafted by companies who want to make extra money out of us!


----------



## spunky (Sep 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_Hahaha, me too! I only want the 2 mineralize eyeshadows, 2 lipglosses, 1 nail polish, 1 blush and 1 (possibly 2) beauty powder. I have a few maybes, but not many. I must be ill too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
considering the size of this collection, i'd have thought my haul would be massive. i really like the name 'vile violet' but unless it is super unique, it's a skip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 someone needs to give me my MAC bug back!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_lol! well in an ideal world it would be equal like that. but sadly i am too used to being shafted by companies who want to make extra money out of us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
they really have got us bent right over, which is something i resent because i don't remember them buying me dinner or taking me to the movies!


----------



## AndSparkle (Sep 25, 2010)

I went to a uni open day today, and to treat myself for the 6am start, I went to Birmingham to the f/s mac... 

It's being refurbished, and instead of it being on the right side, atm, you have to walk a bit further on up Cannon St, and it's on the left, it's stupid cause the place they have it now is so much better - and bigger. And the furniture was really cute - like shipping boxes? That kinda cheap pine wood, and then steel drawers, and then all the wood had the mac logo sprayed on, and below it, the word "temporary" in red letters, it's quite awesome. If you use the brum store, check it out. 

While I was there though, I finally got a sample of Studio Sculpt! I've waited for ages to try another mac foundation, but I've just tried it out and I'm in love! It's so comfortable, and it makes my skin look flawless but not cakey and dried out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alsoooo... I asked about B2M, and they said that they don't except depotted eyeshadows..... WHYYYYYY??!?!?!?


----------



## spunky (Sep 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_I went to a uni open day today, and to treat myself for the 6am start, I went to Birmingham to the f/s mac... 

It's being refurbished, and instead of it being on the right side, atm, you have to walk a bit further on up Cannon St, and it's on the left, it's stupid cause the place they have it now is so much better - and bigger. And the furniture was really cute - like shipping boxes? That kinda cheap pine wood, and then steel drawers, and then all the wood had the mac logo sprayed on, and below it, the word "temporary" in red letters, it's quite awesome. If you use the brum store, check it out. 

While I was there though, I finally got a sample of Studio Sculpt! I've waited for ages to try another mac foundation, but I've just tried it out and I'm in love! It's so comfortable, and it makes my skin look flawless but not cakey and dried out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alsoooo... I asked about B2M, and they said that they don't except depotted eyeshadows..... WHYYYYYY??!?!?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
that's what they had in HOF glasgow while they were refurbing the store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's adorable!

i think MAC UK need to get a grip on their B2M policy, every store/counter seems to have their own take on it, so what applies at one doesn't neccessarily apply at another. why can't they make it easy for us?


----------



## AndSparkle (Sep 25, 2010)

Oooh, I'm glad I'm not the only one to experience, I completely agree, it's so cute, and I think it really fits in with mac, it should be there full time! 

I agree on that one too.. but it looks like she actually looked in the update book, cause she didn't know, so she went to where all the products were and had a look at something, but I couldn't see what it was. I'm kinda gutted though, I depot all l/e e/s. Coulda saved a bit of money!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_considering the size of this collection, i'd have thought my haul would be massive. i really like the name 'vile violet' but unless it is super unique, it's a skip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 someone needs to give me my MAC bug back!


*
they really have got us bent right over, which is something i resent because i don't remember them buying me dinner or taking me to the movies!*_

 
ha ha! this made me chuckle! so true!


----------



## spunky (Sep 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_Oooh, I'm glad I'm not the only one to experience, I completely agree, it's so cute, and I think it really fits in with mac, it should be there full time! 

I agree on that one too.. but it looks like she actually looked in the update book, cause she didn't know, so she went to where all the products were and had a look at something, but I couldn't see what it was. I'm kinda gutted though, I depot all l/e e/s. Coulda saved a bit of money!_

 
really? aww what! so we can't B2M depots anymore? if they don't accept them, what's the point in running B2M? surely that's the biggest source of recyclable plastic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very odd.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_ha ha! this made me chuckle! so true! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## AndSparkle (Sep 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_really? aww what! so we can't B2M depots anymore? if they don't accept them, what's the point in running B2M? surely that's the biggest source of recyclable plastic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very odd.






_

 
I know right?! I might ask the counter as well and see what they say? Otherwise I'll have to probably keep everything in case I go abroad at some point...


----------



## spunky (Sep 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_I know right?! I might ask the counter as well and see what they say? Otherwise I'll have to probably keep everything in case I go abroad at some point..._

 
it does seem strange that they'd stop taking depots. last i was told was that, in glasgow anyway, you could only B2M for permenant lipsticks. not best pleased with that policy!

i might try it through their site, but Lou still hasn't received her lipstick after a couple of months... not cool!


----------



## AndSparkle (Sep 26, 2010)

yeah, I was thinking about that too, but I'm not sure if they take the depots? If they do, I might try it as it'll be the only way I can really get rid of them for the l/s. 

B2M is becoming more and more of a hassle tbh. And why the hell can't they include eyeshadows as well? Or even just samples of pigments, foundations etc? I think since MAC lost it's go-to for B2M recycling it's lost the will for it to be fair, and tbh, lost the ethnics behind it.


----------



## ilexica (Sep 26, 2010)

I took a bunch of depots back to the Brum store about two months ago and it was fine.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree with you about the temporary space, it's so much nicer!


----------



## AndSparkle (Sep 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilexica* 

 
_I took a bunch of depots back to the Brum store about two months ago and it was fine.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree with you about the temporary space, it's so much nicer!_

 
Wtf?!?! That sucks. :S 






 Did you not think it was so much more spacious too?


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 26, 2010)

on the rare occasion when i take my depots and empties to the store they ahve always acceoted them! it was the nottingham store i have been to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or of course you can send literally back to mac, they take your empties and depots however i'm still waiting for a lipstick...


----------



## AndSparkle (Sep 26, 2010)

Well, I completely feel your frustration, as I've still not got the stupid package that was meant to be here on friday.. they better not have sent it to the wrong address again!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 26, 2010)

I went to my local Mac counter yesterday and asked about VV, they were clueless as ever, said it's October, probably first or second week. They said I'll get an e-mail when it's about to go online, I told them it's usually a day or two late, but they kept saying I'll get an e-mail before, so I just thanked them and left.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I went to my local Mac counter yesterday and asked about VV, they were clueless as ever, said it's October, probably first or second week. They said I'll get an e-mail when it's about to go online, I told them it's usually a day or two late, but they kept saying I'll get an e-mail before, so I just thanked them and left. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah if only they knew just how great the email alerts were!


----------



## AndSparkle (Sep 27, 2010)

Hahaha, I got one for FF about a week ago.. so what, two weeks late? Although, I think somehow with VV it'll only be a day or so after it's online. 

Everything will still be sold out though.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 No win either way.


----------



## PurpleCherry (Sep 27, 2010)

I had to pay about £150 of bills yesterday, so I've had to cut my list to 3 things from the VV collection. I kinda wish we were getting it this week though..


----------



## AndSparkle (Sep 27, 2010)

That sucks.. but I wouldn't feel too bad, I'm only getting 4 things now, and 3 of those are repromotes (the lipgelee and the two pigments).. I figure I should only go for the things I really want and spend the money on anything else I need, but would use more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Update on the whole MAC package.. they now say there is a backlog of orders and it'll be dispatched today. It's getting ridiculous now.


----------



## spunky (Sep 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_That sucks.. but I wouldn't feel too bad, I'm only getting 4 things now, and 3 of those are repromotes (the lipgelee and the two pigments).. I figure I should only go for the things I really want and spend the money on anything else I need, but would use more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Update on the whole MAC package.. they now say there is a backlog of orders and it'll be dispatched today. It's getting ridiculous now._

 
what! they should pop a wee free lipstick or something in there to say sorry for mucking you around!

what do you guys think of vile violet e/s? i want to get it for the name, but i got memorabilia and shock-a-holic this year, plus the two purple quads - do i really need it? on a scale of 1-MUST HAVE, how unique is it?


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 27, 2010)

To me the only interesting eyeshadow from VV is Her Alter Image (apart from the two MES of course!), but according to Temptalia it's dupeable with Beautiful Iris which I have, so will probably pass. Vile Violet was never on my list, it's too dakr and matte for me. 

On the other hand, Strange Potion l/g has just gone from maybe to yes please on my list.


----------



## spunky (Sep 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_To me the only interesting eyeshadow from VV is Her Alter Image (apart from the two MES of course!), but according to Temptalia it's dupeable with Beautiful Iris which I have, so will probably pass. Vile Violet was never on my list, it's too dakr and matte for me. 

On the other hand, Strange Potion l/g has just gone from maybe to yes please on my list. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
her alter image is basically crazy cool from DTW, i'm sure erin said they had the same working name


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_her alter image is basically crazy cool from DTW, i'm sure erin said they had the same working name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh yeah, I passed on that too.


----------



## smalltowngal (Sep 27, 2010)

I took my depots to Birmingham's Selfridges counter, and they said they had no problem taking depots, but I have read so many times it is just dependant on where you actually take them


----------



## dirtyprincess (Sep 27, 2010)

So do we know anymore about when the venomous villains is being launched ?


----------



## PurpleCherry (Sep 28, 2010)

USA got it today, I'd imagine our turn will be a week from now online and a week on Thursday in stores, as always.


----------



## AndSparkle (Sep 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_what! they should pop a wee free lipstick or something in there to say sorry for mucking you around!

what do you guys think of vile violet e/s? i want to get it for the name, but i got memorabilia and shock-a-holic this year, plus the two purple quads - do i really need it? on a scale of 1-MUST HAVE, how unique is it?_

 
Oh ho ho, if only! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What would be lovely though iis some free next day delivery for my next order... *wink wink* If only MAC was that kind... 

I don't really like it.. but then again, I'm fussy with purples, I haven't really tried to make them work for me. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_To me the only interesting eyeshadow from VV is Her Alter Image (apart from the two MES of course!), but according to Temptalia it's dupeable with Beautiful Iris which I have, so will probably pass. Vile Violet was never on my list, it's too dakr and matte for me. 

On the other hand, Strange Potion l/g has just gone from maybe to yes please on my list. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I like Sweet Joy - I have Creme Royale from HK, and I love it with Paradisco or Expensive Pink.. but I think SJ is too similar with CR to make it worth my while having it.. also, you can't B2M any of the VV stuff can you? 

And Strange Potion is the only non-repromote that I'm actually getting.. I might change my mind about Bad Fairy though... 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_her alter image is basically crazy cool from DTW, i'm sure erin said they had the same working name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Weird for such a recently released shadow... 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smalltowngal* 

 
_I took my depots to Birmingham's Selfridges counter, and they said they had no problem taking depots, but I have read so many times it is just dependant on where you actually take them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Oooooooooo. I think I might just have to try the counter then.. thank you! <3

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyprincess* 

 
_So do we know anymore about when the venomous villains is being launched ?_

 
Nope. But we can guess? 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PurpleCherry* 

 
_USA got it today, I'd imagine our turn will be a week from now online and a week on Thursday in stores, as always._

 
Let's hope so.. although, I'd like it when I'm actually in plz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I've drown myself in a sea of quotes...


----------



## spunky (Sep 28, 2010)

totally off topic, but what do you ladies think of this Eyelash | Foundation Mineral | Bronzing Powder | Foundation Powder

their bronzing/tanning collection is called... 'Tango With'

do they know that being branded as 'tangoed' in the UK is not a compliment? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also - they seem to have a cheaper version of toofaced's leopard bronzer... hopefully that will make it to our shores!


----------



## AndSparkle (Sep 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_totally off topic, but what do you ladies think of this Eyelash | Foundation Mineral | Bronzing Powder | Foundation Powder

their bronzing/tanning collection is called... 'Tango With'

do they know that being branded as 'tangoed' in the UK is not a compliment? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also - they seem to have a cheaper version of toofaced's leopard bronzer... hopefully that will make it to our shores!_

 

Omg.. let's see how many people actually go near that. It'll fall flat on it's face.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_totally off topic, but what do you ladies think of this Eyelash | Foundation Mineral | Bronzing Powder | Foundation Powder

their bronzing/tanning collection is called... 'Tango With'

do they know that being branded as 'tangoed' in the UK is not a compliment? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also - they seem to have a cheaper version of toofaced's leopard bronzer... hopefully that will make it to our shores!_

 





That's hilarious! 

I've been checking the website to see if they might release VV this week, just in case, but no sign of it. So I guess it's next week then (hopefully). I see some items took only 5 hours to sell out in the US! (Toxic Tale, Strange Potion, Bite Of An Apple and Bad Fairy to be precise.)


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 28, 2010)

i keeping checking the uks ite too and nothing so far. i bet it will be next week but i'm still stalking the site just in case!!


----------



## LouLou69 (Sep 28, 2010)

I've sent another email and I'm waiting for a response


----------



## LouLou69 (Sep 28, 2010)

I've had a response erm October still no date so it could be Friday, it could be next week anything really


----------



## AndSparkle (Sep 28, 2010)

MAC sucks with consistency. Gr. 

Still no package either. I'm so close to giving up!


----------



## LouLou69 (Sep 28, 2010)

I really don't know why they are being so cagey?


----------



## AndSparkle (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't know.. I guess because of demand and the hype around it?


----------



## spunky (Sep 29, 2010)

i'll be at HOF today, i'll see what they say about release dates. not hoping for much though, wonder what's up with mac just now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 they're so secrative!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 29, 2010)

i want my goodies!!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm planning on going to Kingston tomorrow and will ask them again about the release date, I really hope it's next week, not later! I really want those mineralize eyeshadows! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Especially since there will be no mineralize eyeshadows this winter.


----------



## dirtyprincess (Sep 29, 2010)

I cant decide on my final list !!! Do i need toxic tale or shall i get a nude in innocence beware ?
I cant really pull off creme de nude so i was thinking that as IB is a little more on the pink side i could pull it off ? Or do you all think that there is a nude in the permanent collection that is better ? 
Sorry to ask so mant questions !!!!


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 29, 2010)

this collection is driving me up the wall, BoaA or no? Brair rose or no? Toxic tale? Heartless and wicked ways??!!? the only thing i want for sure is she who dares, and i cant just order one thing right?


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 29, 2010)

i'm starting to freak out a little, the mac usa sold out of almost everthing already,not just a couple things, like EVERYTHING on my list

woah


----------



## sonia84 (Sep 29, 2010)

I phoned my counter up in house of fraser and they confirmed it was next thu this collection is out. I managed to pre-order a few of my must haves and hopefully they will still have the maybe's i want.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 29, 2010)

I can't decide whether or not to order online since I'm planning on going to my nearest counter the morning of the launch (provided it's next Thursday). When I order, my package usually doens't come before Friday, so in theory there's no point - unless I'm unable to go on Thursday (sickness, etc., I have 3 children, it's always possible that something comes up) and by then loads of things will be gone online for sure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I might just order my definites: My Dark Magic, She Who Dares, Briar Rose, Bad Fairy, Bite Of An Apple, Hot House and Wicked Ways (and maybe Strange Potion and Oh So Fair), and just check out the maybes in person. 

My other dilemma is that I've ordered Galaxy Girl and Space Cadet from Orly, but they're backordered and I don't know if I'll definitely get them, or are they now sold out, so should I just get Formidable! and Mean & Green just in case? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Argh!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sonia84* 

 
_I phoned my counter up in house of fraser and they confirmed it was next thu this collection is out. I managed to pre-order a few of my must haves and hopefully they will still have the maybe's i want._

 
How do you pre-order? They wouldn't even hold something for me for an hour once when I phoned up?


----------



## sonia84 (Sep 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_How do you pre-order? They wouldn't even hold something for me for an hour once when I phoned up? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I go to house of fraser in the metrocentre and normally, on the monday or tue before a collection i ring them up and ask if i could put a few items aside
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and they take my name and put them in a mac bag in the draw behind the counter. I've done this since January and i managed to get ripe peach, marine life and stereo rose. I do have to be in the day of the collection as they will only hold them for a few days.

It does depend on the ma thou. I've only had one say no so i rang up another day instead


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 29, 2010)

hmm, they dont do that at my house of fraser, you must be lucky!


----------



## sonia84 (Sep 29, 2010)

yeah, i am. Its nice to know i have the things i want safe. My original list for this collection was around £140 and i've got it down to 3 def things and a few maybe's. I did want all 3 bp and the cooling powder but i'm going to get osf in the face kit with TT and swatch hod in store.

Things put aside;
briar rose -have azalia blossom already but want it anyway
innocence beware
truth and light

maybe
black grease stick
her own devices
my dark magic
wicked ways

i can only afford 1 extra, 2 at a push so they will have to stand out swatch wise


----------



## LouLou69 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ok been on to MAC again and they are still refusing to confirm dates - if counters know why can't they confirm it?


----------



## AndSparkle (Sep 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_i'll be at HOF today, i'll see what they say about release dates. not hoping for much though, wonder what's up with mac just now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they're so secrative!_

 
I know. Stingy much? 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyprincess* 

 
_I cant decide on my final list !!! Do i need toxic tale or shall i get a nude in innocence beware ?
I cant really pull off creme de nude so i was thinking that as IB is a little more on the pink side i could pull it off ? Or do you all think that there is a nude in the permanent collection that is better ? 
Sorry to ask so mant questions !!!!_

 
I'd try the permanent range, you'd have something that's always available and it'd be cheaper... 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_this collection is driving me up the wall, BoaA or no? Brair rose or no? Toxic tale? Heartless and wicked ways??!!? the only thing i want for sure is she who dares, and i cant just order one thing right?_

 
I'm in the same boat atm, the only non-repromote I want is Strange Potion.. and I love the look of Toxic Tale but it just won't suit me, so I'm haing to skip.. I might just live with it and get something else for my money.. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sonia84* 

 
_I phoned my counter up in house of fraser and they confirmed it was next thu this collection is out. I managed to pre-order a few of my must haves and hopefully they will still have the maybe's i want._

 
If only stores/counters allowed pre-orders. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I can't decide whether or not to order online since I'm planning on going to my nearest counter the morning of the launch (provided it's next Thursday). When I order, my package usually doens't come before Friday, so in theory there's no point - unless I'm unable to go on Thursday (sickness, etc., I have 3 children, it's always possible that something comes up) and by then loads of things will be gone online for sure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I might just order my definites: My Dark Magic, She Who Dares, Briar Rose, Bad Fairy, Bite Of An Apple, Hot House and Wicked Ways (and maybe Strange Potion and Oh So Fair), and just check out the maybes in person. 

My other dilemma is that I've ordered Galaxy Girl and Space Cadet from Orly, but they're backordered and I don't know if I'll definitely get them, or are they now sold out, so should I just get Formidable! and Mean & Green just in case? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Argh!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm trying to think whether I should go on Thursday to the store or not too.. I think I might see if VV comes online before I have class on Tues (between 1 and 5) and if it comes online during class then I'll go to the store.. I have a big sneaking suspicion that we'll not be the only ones stalking the website, and a few must haves will go quickly. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_How do you pre-order? They wouldn't even hold something for me for an hour once when I phoned up? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'd love to know the same for stores and counters.. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LouLou69* 

 
_Ok been on to MAC again and they are still refusing to confirm dates - if counters know why can't they confirm it?_

 
That must be getting quite annoying now?


----------



## sonia84 (Sep 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_I know. Stingy much? 



I'd try the permanent range, you'd have something that's always available and it'd be cheaper... 



I'm in the same boat atm, the only non-repromote I want is Strange Potion.. and I love the look of Toxic Tale but it just won't suit me, so I'm haing to skip.. I might just live with it and get something else for my money.. 



If only stores/counters allowed pre-orders. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I'm trying to think whether I should go on Thursday to the store or not too.. I think I might see if VV comes online before I have class on Tues (between 1 and 5) and if it comes online during class then I'll go to the store.. I have a big sneaking suspicion that we'll not be the only ones stalking the website, and a few must haves will go quickly. 



I'd love to know the same for stores and counters.. 



That must be getting quite annoying now?_

 
it doesn't hurt to ring and ask. Depending on who answers, they may put your things to one side. The ma who answered was very adamant that i could put things aside but wouldn't let me get them until next thu, she actually told me that several times. She must have sensed my desperation.


----------



## AndSparkle (Sep 29, 2010)

Hmm.. maybe a tactic to try then.. I could get to the store about 1pmish on Thursday so it wouldn't be like they're sitting there for days..


----------



## spunky (Sep 29, 2010)

HOF glasgow said a week tomorrow.

also - now, i don't know if this is debenhams glasgow exclusive, but ILLAMASQUA are having a HALF PRICE SALE ON DISCONTINUED ITEMS. yes you read that correctly. i just got 3 blushes for £24


----------



## AndSparkle (Sep 29, 2010)

ooh. too bad I'm not that into illamasqua.. I got a few of their glosses and I hated them!


----------



## thebeautybible (Sep 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_HOF glasgow said a week tomorrow._

 
I think Im gona order mine online cause I probably wont get a chance to get to glasgow on thursday. I hate how everything comes out first in the US. So annoying!

I wonder if the collection will come out online first. I think Im gona be checking the site everyday just to be sure! hee hee


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thebeautybible* 

 
_I think Im gona order mine online cause I probably wont get a chance to get to glasgow on thursday. I hate how everything comes out first in the US. So annoying!

I wonder if the collection will come out online first. I think Im gona be checking the site everyday just to be sure! hee hee_

 
If it launches next Thursday, then it'll most likely be online Monday evening or first thing Tuesday (ie 9 am). I will order the things I want most as soon as it's up and go for next day delivery, so that way I can have them before I go to the counter on Thursday. That's the plan anyway.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_If it launches next Thursday, then it'll most likely be online Monday evening or first thing Tuesday (ie 9 am). I will order the things I want most as soon as it's up and go for next day delivery, so that way I can have them before I go to the counter on Thursday. That's the plan anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
yeah i'll be paying for next day delivery for this bad boy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i cant wait anymore!!


----------



## LouLou69 (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah I think I'm going to be coming straight off the beach onto the net every night lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - I guess I'm going to have to keep checking especially since I'm going to be 2 hours ahead hmm the things I do for MAC - I guess I was half hoping for a VIP online launch like they did for Hello Kitty especially with the VV newsletter sign up page


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 29, 2010)

i've booked thursday off work, so that if i cant get what i want online by the time i finish work tues, i can at least go to the store first thing thursday morn. i went by house of fraser and she said, 'i thought it was next thursday, but lots of people keep saying its this friday, and i tell them no, its thursday'


----------



## LouLou69 (Sep 29, 2010)

You see I heard it was Friday because an MA at a friends MAC was showing her the delivery ? but obviously not even though MAC customer services don't seem to have a clue either way


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 29, 2010)

*shrugs* if its this fri, my other half is being sent to mac on saturday to buy my goodies for me, and he wont be too happy about it either


----------



## AndSparkle (Sep 29, 2010)

You got him well trained


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_




You got him well trained 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oh no he'll bitch and moan the whole time, but he knows it would be hell on earth if he didnt go and do it! hehehe


----------



## sonia84 (Sep 29, 2010)

I would be a happy bunny if the collection released on fri. Why do we have to wait so long to get it idk. 

Are the grease paint sticks a must have? I rarely use a black base, but when i do, i normally use ud zero and that works fine. Do i really need to get the black one ?(the lighter one doesn't interest me).


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 29, 2010)

Friday? Why Friday? And would that mean the collection was released online at the same time or next week? Don't mess with my head!


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sonia84* 

 
_I would be a happy bunny if the collection released on fri. Why do we have to wait so long to get it idk. 

Are the grease paint sticks a must have? I rarely use a black base, but when i do, i normally use ud zero and that works fine. Do i really need to get the black one ?(the lighter one doesn't interest me)._

 
if your happy with zero, stick with zero, i only use my gps with my style black shadows and occasionally with pigments, i dont see you using it more than ur ud zero


----------



## sonia84 (Sep 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_if your happy with zero, stick with zero, i only use my gps with my style black shadows and occasionally with pigments, i dont see you using it more than ur ud zero_

 
thanks, i can put that money towards something else i spot in the collection. Getting really picky as i've seen all the new info on TT and i want it all.


----------



## LouLou69 (Sep 29, 2010)

no idea I know Germany get it on Friday so maybe thats where its coming from


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LouLou69* 

 
_no idea I know Germany get it on Friday so maybe thats where its coming from_

 
I think it's usually 1st of the month in Germany and Austria, but I really don't think it'll be this Friday here.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I think it's usually 1st of the month in Germany and Austria, but I really don't think it'll be this Friday here._

 
yeah i don't think it will be Friday either sadly


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 30, 2010)

Went to Mac counter in Bentalls in Kingston, MA confirmed next Thursday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Getting excited now!


----------



## AndSparkle (Sep 30, 2010)

Finally!
Although I'm hoping my Mum is nice enough to give me my allowance a few days early.. else I'm screwed. 

And also, STILL no package. Rang up again this afternoon, and they now said that one of the numbers of my house number was missing on my address (wtf?).. so now it's gonna be Monday - 20 days after I first ordered. I'm so pissed.


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 30, 2010)

i have found it hard to read the venemous villians discussion, its making my panic about getting my stuff, and im worrying about getting stuff thrusday, or just ordering my must haves online, and going to see my nice to haves in  the store, but i might have to wait til friday for my online order to be delivered, and if im going to the store anyway i might as well get it all??? ... hmm.. decisions!


----------



## AndSparkle (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah, I'm cutting down on reading else it's making me nervous, and it's also turning me off, I wanted about 9 things a month ago, now I only want 4, maybe 5 if I can be bothered..


----------



## lovesongx (Sep 30, 2010)

I've also cut my list, I wanted loads but I'm not really willing to pay the extra Disney £1 unless it's something unique that can't be duped


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 30, 2010)

i think i just want toxic tale, boa and an mes, or maybe both mes, i have yet to decide

i really dislike the packaging, apart from malificents!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i think i just want toxic tale, boa and an mes, or maybe both mes, i have yet to decide

i really dislike the packaging, apart from malificents!_

 
I agree, not keen on the packaging. I'm wondering about whether I should get Trush & Light, but the picture of Dr facilier is seriously putting me off. :S

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovesongx* 

 
_I've also cut my list, I wanted loads but I'm not really willing to pay the extra Disney £1 unless it's something unique that can't be duped_

 
I think most of the eyeshadows are dupeable, Vainglorious is coming out with TT (and in the palette I want, not that I desperately wanted Vainglorious alone) and Oh So Fair is coming out in one of the face kits as well. The lipsticks don't excite me at all and the lipglosses are either dupeable or not that exciting either.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i have found it hard to read the venemous villians discussion, its making my panic about getting my stuff, and im worrying about getting stuff thrusday, or just ordering my must haves online, and going to see my nice to haves in  the store, but i might have to wait til friday for my online order to be delivered, and if im going to the store anyway i might as well get it all??? ... hmm.. decisions!_

 
That's my dilemma as well. That and the bloody Orly nail polishes.


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I agree, not keen on the packaging. I'm wondering about whether I should get Trush & Light, but the picture of Dr facilier is seriously putting me off. :S_

 
that is the reason it came off my list


----------



## AndSparkle (Sep 30, 2010)

I wanted the scratchy images on the packaging - I would of brought a lot more if they had that, I feel like it would of fit in more with MAC and be so much more comtempary - it just feels so dated with the cartoons.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_I wanted the scratchy images on the packaging - I would of brought a lot more if they had that, I feel like it would of fit in more with MAC and be so much more comtempary - it just feels so dated with the cartoons._

 





 I find Cruella's floating head on the eyeshadows especially disturbing.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i have found it hard to read the venemous villians discussion, its making my panic about getting my stuff, and im worrying about getting stuff thrusday, or just ordering my must haves online, and going to see my nice to haves in  the store, but i might have to wait til friday for my online order to be delivered, and if im going to the store anyway i might as well get it all??? ... hmm.. decisions!_

 
i don't think you should worry too much sweetie. just remember how much quicker stuff sells out across the pond. stuff will sell out... but not within a matter of hours so don't fret


----------



## spunky (Oct 1, 2010)

remember how stereo rose sold out in hours in america and it was online for a few days here? i expect the same thing will happen with this collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm going into the store after college on thursday to get my goodies - toxic tale, heartless and bite of an apple.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_*remember how stereo rose sold out in hours in america and it was online for a few days here?* i expect the same thing will happen with this collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm going into the store after college on thursday to get my goodies - toxic tale, heartless and bite of an apple._

 
The HOF counter in Guildford still had several Stereo Roses the following weekend, ie 10 days after release! The hype in America is absolutely crazy!


----------



## spunky (Oct 1, 2010)

this is totally unrelated to anything, but you guys know how i'm doing a HNC in make up artistry? my college is entering us into the AHT competition scottish heat, got us a workshop with Smashbox and we're organising a class trip to IMATS in january! so excited about it


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 1, 2010)

Stupid blackberry posted twice...


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 1, 2010)

I think MAC have redeemed themselves - I just got an email from them, inviting me to a store VV evevent next tuesday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've found my +1 so now I just need to rsvp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so happy!4


----------



## spunky (Oct 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_I think MAC have redeemed themselves - I just got an email from them, inviting me to a store VV evevent next tuesday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've found my +1 so now I just need to rsvp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so happy!4_

 
evevent? hehehe have fun! and take photos if you can


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_I think MAC have redeemed themselves - I just got an email from them, inviting me to a store VV evevent next tuesday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've found my +1 so now I just need to rsvp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so happy!4_

 
Wow, lucky you! Wish I was invited to an evevent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just kidding though, I seriously envy you, have fun at the VV event and tell us everything afterwards!


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_evevent? hehehe have fun! and take photos if you can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh crumbs, I meant event.. I was typing on my blackberry, sorry! And thank you, and I definitely will! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_Wow, lucky you! Wish I was invited to an evevent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just kidding though, I seriously envy you, have fun at the VV event and tell us everything afterwards!_

 
I wish you were too! I have a feeling it's only happening as a store opening event, because it said in the email to come and celebrate VV and the brand new store... but possibly check with other stores? Brum can't be the only one surely? 
And how could I not tell you all everything? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I don't know whether this helps any midlands people, but if they call up the store, I think you can just rsvp and invite yourself


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_this is totally unrelated to anything, but you guys know how i'm doing a HNC in make up artistry? my college is entering us into the AHT competition scottish heat, got us a workshop with Smashbox and we're organising a class trip to IMATS in january! so excited about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
wow! a class trip to imats will be great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and that is cool that you are going to a party Sparkle!! please take pics!!


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_I don't know whether this helps any midlands people, but if they call up the store, I think you can just rsvp and invite yourself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Shucks, I'm in the midlands, but I dont think my BF would be up for taking a trip from Notts to Birmingham 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nvm, i like to order online anyway. I love the rush of a black box


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_wow! a class trip to imats will be great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and that is cool that you are going to a party Sparkle!! please take pics!!_

 
If only I had enough money for imats... 

and I will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Shucks, I'm in the midlands, but I dont think my BF would be up for taking a trip from Notts to Birmingham 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nvm, i like to order online anyway. I love the rush of a black box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hmmm. Try calling the Notts store? Notts is at least 3 times bigger then the Brum store so they HAVE to be having some form of event.. if not that's just weird..


----------



## spunky (Oct 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_wow! a class trip to imats will be great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and that is cool that you are going to a party Sparkle!! please take pics!!_

 
i know! and our class is going in for the team event at the AHT competition, we have 3 models, 3 artists and the models have to get on stage and do a 2 minute dance ahahahaha! we're thinking of just raving our way through


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i don't think you should worry too much sweetie. just remember how much quicker stuff sells out across the pond. stuff will sell out... but not within a matter of hours so don't fret 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i know this, but it doesnt help! i still stress! lol, its just the way i am, my other half never worries about anything, and says i worry enough for the both of us

but when it comes to things like paying the bills, saving for our holiday to thailand, i stress cos he isnt!


ps is imats in london?


----------



## spunky (Oct 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i know this, but it doesnt help! i still stress! lol, its just the way i am, my other half never worries about anything, and says i worry enough for the both of us

but when it comes to things like paying the bills, saving for our holiday to thailand, i stress cos he isnt!


*ps is imats in london?*_

 
yes it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


News: IMATS London, England


----------



## SparklesLuvsMAC (Oct 1, 2010)

Sorry if this has been asked before - Will the VV Collection be launch online on the Tues,Weds or Thurs? Thanks


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 1, 2010)

It's normally online on Tuesday, and in stores on Thursday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You never get exact dates/times though.


----------



## SparklesLuvsMAC (Oct 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_It's normally online on Tuesday, and in stores on Thursday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You never get exact dates/times though._

 
Thanks for your response 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait hehe


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 1, 2010)

probably tuesday, but it has not been confirmed


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklesLuvsMAC* 

 
_Sorry if this has been asked before - Will the VV Collection be launch online on the Tues,Weds or Thurs? Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Could be Monday late evening, but most likely Tuesday am.


----------



## SparklesLuvsMAC (Oct 1, 2010)

Post deleted.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_yes it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


News: IMATS London, England_

 
Very cool about IMATS! I'd love to go, but just checked the ticket prices and £33 for a day ticket???


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_Very cool about IMATS! I'd love to go, but just checked the ticket prices and £33 for a day ticket??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah i thought that too, i fancied going but 33 quid?!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_yeah i thought that too, i fancied going but 33 quid?!_

 
yes that is very expencive just to get in!!


----------



## spunky (Oct 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_Very cool about IMATS! I'd love to go, but just checked the ticket prices and £33 for a day ticket??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_yeah i thought that too, i fancied going but 33 quid?!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yes that is very expencive just to get in!!_

 
we're all getting the £48 weekend student tickets, but they're really strict about student ID there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if they weren't i'd say get a fake college i.d and save some pennies! *bad rachel*


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_we're all getting the £48 weekend student tickets, but they're really strict about student ID there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if they weren't i'd say get a fake college i.d and save some pennies! *bad rachel*_

 
I think I'm a bit too old to pass as a college student now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What's ridiculous as well is a children's ticket is £20! Not that I'm planning on taking a child, but what can they get out of it anyway? Should be free for under 14's!


----------



## spunky (Oct 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I think I'm a bit too old to pass as a college student now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What's ridiculous as well is a children's ticket is £20! Not that I'm planning on taking a child, but what can they get out of it anyway? Should be free for under 14's!_

 
no you're not! there's quite a few ladies in my year who are mature students and they love flashing the student discount card


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_Very cool about IMATS! I'd love to go, but just checked the ticket prices and £33 for a day ticket??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_yeah i thought that too, i fancied going but 33 quid?!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yes that is very expencive just to get in!!_

 
That's what made me change my mind about going - it would make the savings that I'd make on my purchases not worth it.. sucks cause I was really wanting to go! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_we're all getting the £48 weekend student tickets, but they're really strict about student ID there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if they weren't i'd say get a fake college i.d and save some pennies! *bad rachel*_

 








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I think I'm a bit too old to pass as a college student now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What's ridiculous as well is a children's ticket is £20! Not that I'm planning on taking a child, but what can they get out of it anyway? Should be free for under 14's!_

 





I know! Which under 14 is really gonna be into make up and make up artistry by that age? I'm thinking it's a parental thing? So if the parents can't leave the kids behind, they have to pay more. Also, if there is any under 14s that are interested... can they actually get in by themselves? I doubt it.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_I know! Which under 14 is really gonna be into make up and make up artistry by that age? I'm thinking it's a parental thing? So if the parents can't leave the kids behind, they have to pay more. Also, if there is any under 14s that are interested... can they actually get in by themselves? I doubt it._

 
I have to say I'd rather bite both my arms off than take my 3 children (9, 6 and 4) with me AND pay £60 to get them in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean taking them would be hell as it is even if they were free, but to fork out £60 as well, hell no!

Well, I'll think about it, there is an option of a £20 ticket for exhibit floor only, would that be worth it you think?


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I have to say I'd rather bite both my arms off than take my 3 children (9, 6 and 4) with me AND pay £60 to get them in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean taking them would be hell as it is even if they were free, but to fork out £60 as well, hell no!

Well, I'll think about it, there is an option of a £20 ticket for exhibit floor only, would that be worth it you think?_

 
It would depend on the amount you'd buy so possibly? The only reason I'm not going is because I can't offset the ticket price with the amount I'd be able to buy.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 2, 2010)

for me it's not worth it because a train ticket is about £50 and then i'd have to pay for a hotel and meals out and such too.... i don't think i'd buy that much to make it that worthwhile. which is a shame because i would like to go at some point in my life!!


----------



## spunky (Oct 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I have to say I'd rather bite both my arms off than take my 3 children (9, 6 and 4) with me AND pay £60 to get them in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean taking them would be hell as it is even if they were free, but to fork out £60 as well, hell no!

Well, I'll think about it, there is an option of a £20 ticket for exhibit floor only, would that be worth it you think?_

 
yeah, that does make sense if you're not wanting to go to the seminars or workshops. if i wasn't going with the college, that's what i'd probably get but seeing as its basically the whole class, we're wanting to get in as much as possible.


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_for me it's not worth it because a train ticket is about £50 and then i'd have to pay for a hotel and meals out and such too.... i don't think i'd buy that much to make it that worthwhile. which is a shame because i would like to go at some point in my life!!_

 
Exactly.. I think once I start working properly then I would, but for now, I can't.. and by the time I do start working full-time, I'll probably have everything already! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_yeah, that does make sense if you're not wanting to go to the seminars or workshops. if i wasn't going with the college, that's what i'd probably get but seeing as its basically the whole class, we're wanting to get in as much as possible._

 
How many are there of you?


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_yeah, that does make sense if you're not wanting to go to the seminars or workshops. if i wasn't going with the college, that's what i'd probably get but seeing as its basically the whole class, we're wanting to get in as much as possible._

 
Okay, thanks, I might do it. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_for me it's not worth it because a train ticket is about £50 and then i'd have to pay for a hotel and meals out and such too.... i don't think i'd buy that much to make it that worthwhile. which is a shame because i would like to go at some point in my life!!_

 
Luckily for me i live very close to London, so it would cost me about £12 for a travelcard and that's all. 

Does anyone know how much discount you normally get from Mac, etc.?


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 2, 2010)

I think between 30-40%?


----------



## nunu (Oct 2, 2010)

Banana: sorry for the extremely late reply, i have moved to Oman, which is right next to Dubai


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_I think between 30-40%?_

 
That's pretty useful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks.


----------



## Eleentje (Oct 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_I think between 30-40%?_

 
Ooh, that's quite a nice discount. The tickets are quite pricey, though, I totally agree!
You reckon Mac will have all their stuff there or just the newest collections?

I'm actually glad that it usually takes longer for the hot items to sell out on the UK website. It gives me enough time to have my bf order everything for me, since I don't have a debit card, nor a UK address. Although, last time he had to call for me, cos one of the ITG MES wouldn't get out of my shopping card for some reason, after I've changed my mind about ordering it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really can't wait to move to London next year! Hopefully Mac will be doing more unveiling events in future at various locations, cos the US ones sound like so much fun, every time! I get a tiny bit jealous, when I hear all those crazy stories, as we never get this in Holland.


----------



## lovesongx (Oct 2, 2010)

I think they just have a normal MAC (possibly without collections) and a MAC Pro counter, they also have MUFE and Illamasqua, I'd be in heaven!


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah, I think it would make more sense for the collections not to be there, although, as it's just normal MAC, I think they possibly would?


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 2, 2010)

30-40%? hmm

nunu: cool, you enjoying it there?


----------



## spunky (Oct 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eleentje* 

 
_Ooh, that's quite a nice discount. The tickets are quite pricey, though, I totally agree!
You reckon Mac will have all their stuff there or just the newest collections?

I'm actually glad that it usually takes longer for the hot items to sell out on the UK website. It gives me enough time to have my bf order everything for me, since I don't have a debit card, nor a UK address. Although, last time he had to call for me, cos one of the ITG MES wouldn't get out of my shopping card for some reason, after I've changed my mind about ordering it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really can't wait to move to London next year! Hopefully Mac will be doing more unveiling events in future at various locations, cos the US ones sound like so much fun, every time! I get a tiny bit jealous, when I hear all those crazy stories, as we never get this in Holland._

 
with the mac AND macpro stalls, you'll get everything they have for sale.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovesongx* 

 
_I think they just have a normal MAC (possibly without collections) and a MAC Pro counter, they also have MUFE and Illamasqua, I'd be in heaven!_

 
illamasqua and MUFE were both there last year, so far there's only 20-odd exhibitors confirmed so i'd say there's a really good chance both will be back this year


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_with the mac AND macpro stalls, you'll get everything they have for sale.


illamasqua and MUFE were both there last year, so far there's only 20-odd exhibitors confirmed so i'd say there's a really good chance both will be back this year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ooh I might just have to go then.


----------



## theend (Oct 3, 2010)

Nottingham MA said collection will def. be out next Thursday. No event it seems though


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 3, 2010)

Er.. guys... I've just read this: 
B U B B L E G A R M

And at the bottom of the VV post it says this: *Venomous Villains is available online on Monday and hits the stores on Thursday in the UK.*


*Uhoh? *


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_Er.. guys... I've just read this: 
B U B B L E G A R M

And at the bottom of the VV post it says this: *Venomous Villains is available online on Monday and hits the stores on Thursday in the UK.*


*Uhoh? *_

 
Collections sometimes go online on Mondays, it's usually in the evening, but I will keep an eye out on the website during the day just in case.


----------



## amy_forster (Oct 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_Er.. guys... I've just read this: 
B U B B L E G A R M

And at the bottom of the VV post it says this: *Venomous Villains is available online on Monday and hits the stores on Thursday in the UK.*


*Uhoh? *_

 
That makes sense  It was posted on Friday (1st October) and they're saying it'd go online on Monday (4th) and be in stores on Thursday (7th). That fits with what everyone seems to have been told. We know from experience it'll go online between Monday and Thursday if it hits stores on the Thursday & everyone seems to have been told Thursday for the release


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah, I guess I was just expecting Tuesday as it's normally then.. I think I might not bother to go to the event then tbh, I'd rather save the money that would have been spent on train tickets etc - I already know what I want afterall.. hmm.. I think it's time for the stalking to start


----------



## ChloeCariad (Oct 3, 2010)

I really hope VV is out Monday, because unless it's up before 8.30AM on Tuesday, I am screwed, as I don't have access to a PC until about 6PM.


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 3, 2010)

I now hope its Monday too, I'm only in college for 2 hours tomorrow.


----------



## ChloeCariad (Oct 3, 2010)

Do you think it will be, in all honesty?  I've not been a MAC addict for very long, and this is my first collection where I want something that sold out crazyfast in International release dates, so I've never had to get up super early lol.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ChloeCariad* 

 
_Do you think it will be, in all honesty?  I've not been a MAC addict for very long, and this is my first collection where I want something that sold out crazyfast in International release dates, so I've never had to get up super early lol._

 
I think it might be online tomorrow, but it never goes online super early, it's either mid-morning or late evening. I also wouldn't worry about it selling out as fast as it did in America, even Stereo Rose lasted for 1 1/2 days here.


----------



## ChloeCariad (Oct 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I think it might be online tomorrow, but it never goes online super early, it's either mid-morning or late evening. I also wouldn't worry about it selling out as fast as it did in America, even Stereo Rose lasted for 1 1/2 days here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you!  I'm am just quite desperate to get those polishes haha!  Particularly as I cannot find Orly anywhere to even get dupes!


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ChloeCariad* 

 
_Do you think it will be, in all honesty? I've not been a MAC addict for very long, and this is my first collection where I want something that sold out crazyfast in International release dates, so I've never had to get up super early lol._

 
With the uncertainty around the release date in the US, I'd now say anything is possible - however, with the demand and the buzz surrounding this, I'd say it probably/hopefully will be. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I think it might be online tomorrow, but it never goes online super early, it's either mid-morning or late evening. I also wouldn't worry about it selling out as fast as it did in America, even Stereo Rose lasted for 1 1/2 days here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That true.. I'm kinda hoping it'll be in the morning.


----------



## lovesongx (Oct 3, 2010)

I can't wait to order my VV MES and Viva Glam glosses tomorrow


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ChloeCariad* 

 
_Thank you!  I'm am just quite desperate to get those polishes haha!  Particularly as I cannot find Orly anywhere to even get dupes!_

 
I got my Orly nail polishes from: China Glaze, Nail Varnish, Konad, False Eyelashes and also later discovered this site: http://uk.beverlybeaute.com/good.php?code=04 and they're a lot cheaper! Hope this helps.


----------



## PurpleCherry (Oct 3, 2010)

Not long to wait now, I hope! I've been really ill this past week and ended up in hospital, so having this collection Monday or Tuesday would brighten things up for me signifigantly!


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 3, 2010)

Awwh are you okay now? 

I'm definitely not going to the event now, I spoke to my Mum about it and considering I know exactly what I want I don't think it's really worth it, plus I'm in Birmingham on Friday, so I can possibly look at stuff then. Bit annoying really, but I just don't think I want enough for it to be worth me going.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PurpleCherry* 

 
_Not long to wait now, I hope! I've been really ill this past week and ended up in hospital, so having this collection Monday or Tuesday would brighten things up for me signifigantly!_

 






 i hope you are ok sweetie.


----------



## ilexica (Oct 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovesongx* 

 
_I think they just have a normal MAC (possibly without collections) and a MAC Pro counter, they also have MUFE and Illamasqua, I'd be in heaven!_

 
When I went last year it was just MAC pro, no collections. So their 'standard' products weren't there.

I didn't really enjoy it last year - partly because my friend pulled out the night before so I had to go on my own, but also because it was really busy and badly organised and trying to shop was a nightmare. Every stall was like 6 people deep and when you finally got to the front they'd have sold out of what you wanted. I spent about £20 on brushes but that was it. I'm glad I went but I have to admit, I was expecting more.


----------



## PurpleCherry (Oct 3, 2010)

Not great, but certainly better than I have been! Thanks guys <3


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2010)

Just checked the website and they've started putting the products up, so far only Cruella and you have to search by name, but it's all going up!!!!


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 4, 2010)

I was just about to say the same thing... crap... I only have £20 in my account atm! I think I'll only be able to get Strange Potion in one order, then get the pigments and the lipgelee tonight


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_I was just about to say the same thing... crap... I only have £20 in my account atm! I think I'll only be able to get Strange Potion in one order, then get the pigments and the lipgelee tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh bummer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've worked out that if you just put the characters' names in, it gives you all the products in one go. So far only Cruella, but I'm sure it'll all be up soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm excited, can you tell?


----------



## PurpleCherry (Oct 4, 2010)

RAWR!!

I've got a doctor's appointment in an hour..... I hope it's either out before I go or when I get back!


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 4, 2010)

I was just about to say that.. cause it's only the terms "Cruella" or "Venomous Villains" that gives you any results... 

And me too! I'm debating whether to get my shower now, or just wait until Strange Potion comes up!


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PurpleCherry* 

 
_RAWR!!

I've got a doctor's appointment in an hour..... I hope it's either out before I go or when I get back!_

 
Hello to you too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*Just to add, in case people are unsure about price increases for this collection: 

Beauty Powder: £20.50
Blush: £17.00
Lipstick: £13.00
Lipglass: £13.00
Eyeshadow: £11.50

It seems it's only 50p!*


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2010)

I know what you mean, I have so much lined up to do today, but I'm afraid to leave the PC.


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 4, 2010)

I know! I hate being this anxious! All I can get atm is Strange Potion anyway!


----------



## PurpleCherry (Oct 4, 2010)

Hello hello! I'm too excited to move from this chair...


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_Hello to you too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*Just to add, in case people are unsure about price increases for this collection: 

Beauty Powder: £20.50
Blush: £17.00
Lipstick: £13.00
Lipglass: £13.00
Eyeshadow: £11.50

It seems it's only 50p!*_

 
It's £1 for the lipglass, because I have a Pink Poodle (not a dog, a lipglass!) sitting in my bag and that's £12. Also an MSF is usually £19.50, so I would've expected the BP to be the same too. Hohum.


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PurpleCherry* 

 
_Hello hello! I'm too excited to move from this chair... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I feel your pain.. I need to shower so I can go to the bank/college goddamnit!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_It's £1 for the lipglass, because I have a Pink Poodle (not a dog, a lipglass!) sitting in my bag and that's £12. Also an MSF is usually £19.50, so I would've expected the BP to be the same too. Hohum._

 
Oooh, it is indeed.. but the e/s is only 50p, cause they are normally £11?


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2010)

I really want it up before noon so I can do next day delivery, I can't wait until Thursday!!! Come on Mac!


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't! I want it up after 4 so I can have my money in the bank and I can impulse buy things I'm unsure about


----------



## PurpleCherry (Oct 4, 2010)

I'd like it up before 10:30AM or after 11:30AM


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2010)

I'd be happy if they only put the things I want up before noon, unfortunately I want Strange Potion too.


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 4, 2010)

Seems we're all in the same boat... 

Right, I'm gonna chance a quick shower.. *calls to god* Dont you dare put it up yet!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2010)

The MES are up!!!!!!


----------



## PurpleCherry (Oct 4, 2010)

Maleficent is up you guys!!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PurpleCherry* 

 
_Maleficent is up you guys!!_

 
Only the mes so far. Also some Dr Facilier stuff too.


----------



## PurpleCherry (Oct 4, 2010)

Ah yes, sorry! Both MES are in my basket! Come on MAC, spit-spot! I've got to leave here in half an hour!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PurpleCherry* 

 
_Ah yes, sorry! Both MES are in my basket! Come on MAC, spit-spot! I've got to leave here in half an hour!_

 
I have the mes in my basket too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Those are the two things I really really want, plus Bad Fairy and Briar Rose, the rest I can live without. Of course I'll get them anyway... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wonder how many people are sitting by their computer stalking Mac like we are?


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 4, 2010)

Back! Crap! Half the stuff is up.. and I don't have money.. typical?


----------



## PurpleCherry (Oct 4, 2010)

I personally didn't expect it today at all. I thought it was going to be tomorrow, but a day earlier than I thought is good for me! I wonder if anyone else knows it's today!

I really want Bite Of An Apple & Strange Potion, but I can't afford them both, so as soon as Push The Edge appears, I'm paying and running out the door!

Too excited!! I can't wait to look at the MES and swatch them on my hand!!


----------



## PurpleCherry (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_Back! Crap! Half the stuff is up.. and I don't have money.. typical?_

 
That was the quickest shower in history!


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 4, 2010)

I want the two pigments, the lipgelee and strange potion.. Does anyone think the repromote will sell out quickly? I like the look of oh so fair, wicked ways and bad fairy, but I don't think I'd use it enough for it to be worth it.. I might get a perm eyeshadow instead tbh..


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2010)

Do you think the magically cool powder is any good? Is it worth £23?


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_I want the two pigments, the lipgelee and strange potion.. Does anyone think the repromote will sell out quickly? I like the look of oh so fair, wicked ways and bad fairy, but I don't think I'd use it enough for it to be worth it.. I might get a perm eyeshadow instead tbh.._

 
Oh So Fair is coming out with TT in one of the face kits, so I'm skipping it this time and I'll see in person if I like it anyway.


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PurpleCherry* 

 
_I personally didn't expect it today at all. I thought it was going to be tomorrow, but a day earlier than I thought is good for me! I wonder if anyone else knows it's today!

I really want Bite Of An Apple & Strange Potion, but I can't afford them both, so as soon as Push The Edge appears, I'm paying and running out the door!

Too excited!! I can't wait to look at the MES and swatch them on my hand!!_

 
I wanted it tomorrow too, for obvious reasons. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PurpleCherry* 

 
_That was the quickest shower in history! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know! I normally take twice as long!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_Do you think the magically cool powder is any good? Is it worth £23?_

 
Hmm.. not for me.. I think it's quite gimmicky. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_Oh So Fair is coming out with TT in one of the face kits, so I'm skipping it this time and I'll see in person if I like it anyway._

 

I forgot about that! Thanks


----------



## PurpleCherry (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm unsure about the powder - it's meant to make your skin feel hydrated, right? It's a new formula, so I don't know if I can spend £23 on something until I swatch it in store.

As for repromotes, it depends how many people have bought it before, or are grabbing it because they missed it last time around, like me. Having no money sucks, especially when you know you'll have money later!


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah, that's another thing too - and how are you meant to know if it breaks you out? Or if it'll suit your skintone? 

That's what's happening with me, I didn't have the money the first time around for the pigments, and the lipgelee sold out before I could get it.. 
Agreed!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2010)

Argh! This is too slow! I can't sit here all morning, I need to do stuff, buy food, clean house. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll leave the colling powder for now and check it out later. 

As for repromotes, I had Push the Edge, but swapped it away, and luckily I have the lipgelee and Violetta, so don't need to worry about those. It's the new stuff I worry about instead.


----------



## ChloeCariad (Oct 4, 2010)

Waaaah!  so excited, I just need Bite of an APpple and the polishes to go up now.


----------



## PurpleCherry (Oct 4, 2010)

HURRY UP - I have 10 minutes to get out the door!


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PurpleCherry* 

 
_I'm unsure about the powder - it's meant to make your skin feel hydrated, right?_

 
Im not sure its even supposed to do that, it just applies kinda wet/cold. I think in all truth its just a gimmick, but it's said to make skin look all glowy (cause of the slight shimmer)

All that said, im buying it. That & MDM mes are the two things im excited for!


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_Argh! This is too slow! I can't sit here all morning, I need to do stuff, buy food, clean house. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll leave the colling powder for now and check it out later. 

As for repromotes, I had Push the Edge, but swapped it away, and luckily I have the lipgelee and Violetta, so don't need to worry about those. It's the new stuff I worry about instead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
How was Push the Edge? 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PurpleCherry* 

 
_HURRY UP - I have 10 minutes to get out the door!_

 





 How long will you have to be out for? Hopefully it'll be all up (and not sold out) by the time you get back. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Im not sure its even supposed to do that, it just applies kinda wet/cold. I think in all truth its just a gimmick, but it's said to make skin look all glowy (cause of the slight shimmer)

All that said, im buying it. That & MDM mes are the two things im excited for!_

 
GIMMICK.


----------



## PurpleCherry (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Im not sure its even supposed to do that, it just applies kinda wet/cold. I think in all truth its just a gimmick, but it's said to make skin look all glowy (cause of the slight shimmer)

All that said, im buying it. That & MDM mes are the two things im excited for!_

 
Ah right, OK. I understand. I'll skip it until I get some reviews of how people get on with it. Let us know when you get it!

I've got to go to my appointment. I can't see it all selling out in an hour, when it's only just on the site. I'll be back in an hour!!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2010)

My problem with the powder is the picture on it mainly, I don't like Dr Facilier, he's ugly and ugh, don't want to see his face every time I use the powder. Also, £23 is quite a lot, but that said, you do get 24g which is BIG. 

I won't be able to do next day delivery at this rate, come on Mac!!!!!!


----------



## ChloeCariad (Oct 4, 2010)

I kninda want it, but reviews seem to say it's hard to work with and layering is a no-no.  I'm steeering clear for now, and then shall consider it next week!


----------



## PurpleCherry (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_





 How long will you have to be out for? Hopefully it'll be all up (and not sold out) by the time you get back._

 
Only an hour darling! Something to make me power-walk home!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_How was Push the Edge? _

 
It was too dark and matte for me, I prefer Violet pigment, don't really do dark ones. Or at least they have to be shimmery.


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_My problem with the powder is the picture on it mainly, I don't like Dr Facilier, he's ugly and ugh, don't want to see his face every time I use the powder. Also, £23 is quite a lot, but that said, you do get 24g which is BIG. 

I won't be able to do next day delivery at this rate, come on Mac!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I have to agree on that. But then again, the whole packaging is tacky.. so I wouldn't expect anything less. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ChloeCariad* 

 
_I kninda want it, but reviews seem to say it's hard to work with and layering is a no-no. I'm steeering clear for now, and then shall consider it next week!_

 
Geez, that sounds like a waste of money. I'll have a look on Friday and see how it is. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PurpleCherry* 

 
_Only an hour darling! Something to make me power-walk home!_

 





 Awesome


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 4, 2010)

I like violet, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I must say Temptalias cheat sheet has proved in-valuable to me on this col. I printed it out last week ticked & crossed what I want & dont. I wrote a little summary of my list under each villain to make it easier when ordering.

Now i'm using it to mark what has been added on the site for each villain & what is in my basket.






 Now i play the waiting game


----------



## ChloeCariad (Oct 4, 2010)

getting so frustrated!  Why cant MAC put them all up straight away?


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_It was too dark and matte for me, I prefer Violet pigment, don't really do dark ones. Or at least they have to be shimmery._

 
I was actually going to use it with Violet pigment.. I'll try it, and if it's a fail I'll sell it


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 4, 2010)

They haven't added anything new up in ages!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_I like violet, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I must say Temptalias cheat sheet has proved in-valuable to me on this col. I printed it out last week ticked & crossed what I want & dont. I wrote a little summary of my list under each villain to make it easier when ordering.

Now i'm using it to mark what has been added on the site for each villain & what is in my basket.






 Now i play the waiting game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree, I printed it out a while ago and marked what I want and the maybes, and been crossing things off as I order them, but only 3 things so far.


----------



## lovesongx (Oct 4, 2010)

Anitacska - why don't you next day it at the last possible moment with everything on there then free delivery everything that comes on after? SURVEY8 in case anyone needs it!

I ordered the MES and the Viva Glam lipglasses, I'm a very happy bunny! Rolled out of bed at 10.30 and came straight here where you ladies sorted me right out!


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 4, 2010)

I only have 3 things in my bag so far.

Innocence Beware
Heartless
MDM mes

My bf is ordering me £50 worth so i'm waiting on something small to be added before I can do my haul


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 4, 2010)

I did have the cheat sheet.. but I lost it :S


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 4, 2010)

Ugh, i've been so enthrawled in the site, I only just realised ive been watching golf for the last half hour.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovesongx* 

 
_Anitacska - why don't you next day it at the last possible moment with everything on there then free delivery everything that comes on after? SURVEY8 in case anyone needs it!

I ordered the MES and the Viva Glam lipglasses, I'm a very happy bunny! Rolled out of bed at 10.30 and came straight here where you ladies sorted me right out!_

 





Thanks for reminding me that I wanted the Cindy l/g too! And for the code! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was thinking I might do next day delivery for what's in my bag already and just normal free delivery for the rest, it should still get here by Thursday hopefully.


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 4, 2010)

Oooh, do the VG l/g come out today too? What else is coming out apart from VV and VG?


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Ugh, i've been so enthrawled in the site, I only just realised ive been watching golf for the last half hour. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





I've been listening to Foreigner LIVE with the dishy Kelly Hansen.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_Oooh, do the VG l/g come out today too? What else is coming out apart from VV and VG?_

 
The Nail Trend nail polishes. They're up already. But why not VV????


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm going to guess and say it's a timed thing. I bet either 11.00 or 12.00


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh no, I forgot I wanted Jade Dragon n/p *cry*


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_I'm going to guess and say it's a timed thing. I bet either 11.00 or 12.00_

 
Hope it's not 12.00. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But then again, next day delivery is £6.50! I'm sure it wasn't that much before! I might just do named day then (Wednesday), that's only £4.95.


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 4, 2010)

I hope it isn't either.. but it's quite likely in my eyes..


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 4, 2010)

PAYPALLLLLLL!!!!!!

You can pay by PayPal?


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_I hope it isn't either.. but it's quite likely in my eyes.._

 
I don't think it's like that. I think there's an IT guy doing it as we speak, putting them up one by one, then having a fag, a coffee, a wee... not realising that we're sitting here waiting!


----------



## ChloeCariad (Oct 4, 2010)

Can you use the free code more than once, does anyone know? (Thanks to whoever out it up, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DDD)


----------



## lovesongx (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ChloeCariad* 

 
_Can you use the free code more than once, does anyone know? (Thanks to whoever out it up, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DDD)_

 
Once per email address, I have registered about 5 email addresses with MAC to use that code multiple times lol!


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 4, 2010)

Hurry up!


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 4, 2010)

Its Up


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_Its Up_

 
What?


----------



## lovesongx (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_What?_

 
Think she meant on the front page!


----------



## ChloeCariad (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks!

Yep, all images and the front screen are up too.

Just put my order through, added one item extra!

I got Heartless, Wicked Ways, Bite of an Apple, She Who Dares MES and all 3 polishes!

Whhheeee!

Hope its here by Wednesday!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2010)

Yay! I've got my order and next day delivery (I caved in, lol)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







It was really weird because I had just searched for Villains, but there were still only 8 things, then say AndSparkle saying it was up, went to What's New and BAM it was all there! 

Now I can get on with housework and food shopping...


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 4, 2010)

I did. 

And I just brought £207 worth of stuff. And £140 is for Dad! He's not sharing any with Mum either!


----------



## ChloeCariad (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_Yay! I've got my order and next day delivery (I caved in, lol)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







It was really weird because I had just searched for Villains, but there were still only 8 things, then say AndSparkle saying it was up, went to What's New and BAM it was all there! 

Now I can get on with housework and food shopping..._

 
That happened to me too!  I was searching, accidently hit something and was back on the home page with the image loading up!  You can bet your bottom dollar that after waiting here all day, nothing will sell out lol.

NowI can go to the bank and put money in to pay the bills as I spent too much hahahaha


----------



## PurpleCherry (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm back. I'm ordering now!!


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 4, 2010)

Yey! You didn't miss it all after all


----------



## PurpleCherry (Oct 4, 2010)

Nope! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Push The Edge & both MES are all mine!!


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 4, 2010)

Wahey! 
I ended up getting so much more then I expected, I'm gonna try Toxic Tale and I'm so hoping it's okay! 

It's gone all quiet now


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 4, 2010)

Yay just got back from Morrisons & kept searching items, but then noticed that it was up on the Whats New. Thank goodness for you ladies cause i'd be sat here like a lemon all day.

I got:

Innocence Beware l/s
Heartless l/s
She Who Dares mes
Bad Fairy n/p

Thats my bfs order £50 exact. Goodness knows how I managed that

Truth & Light mcp
Toxic Tale l/s
Vile Violet e/s
Bite of an Apple b
Briar Rose b/p
Bad Fairy n/p (b/u)
Formidable n/p
Strange Potion l/g

Strange Potion sneaked on. I wasnt going to get this because I have Perennial Highstyle, but I love me some shimmers.

This is my last splurge on MAC. It has been the only col. that has interested me since LoL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so excited!!!! Just reg delivery for me, though.


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 4, 2010)

Anyone who is interested in the Truth & Light powder, there is one on ebay finishing in 15mins, currently at £9.50

eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace

It looks like a sample (as the box is plain). Just thought i'd mention. I was watching it, but forgot & bought one from MAC now


----------



## ilexica (Oct 4, 2010)

I got oh so fair, strange potion, bad fairy and I caved on dark deed...I have about 8 billion red lipsticks but this *does* look particularly nice...


----------



## dirtyprincess (Oct 4, 2010)

Ive ordered too !!
I woke up late as i had some very late nights over the weekend !!! Ooops
I got 
Bad fairy n/p
Bite of an Apple blush
She who dares mes
Toxic tale l/s (im unsure of this but i do love my orangie ish colours !

Now im going back to look at the other stuff......should i get mean and green ?
Im thinking yes ?


----------



## ilexica (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Oh no, I forgot I wanted Jade Dragon n/p *cry*_

 

Me too! Arses. Hope my counter has it next week.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Anyone who is interested in the Truth & Light powder, there is one on ebay finishing in 15mins, currently at £9.50

eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace

It looks like a sample (as the box is plain). Just thought i'd mention. I was watching it, but forgot & bought one from MAC now_

 
I was gonna get it, but missed out, it went for £13.65 plus £4.00 postage, so would have been a lot cheaper, but never mind, I don't even know if I like it yet.


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 4, 2010)

I didnt order Jade Dragon in the end. I doubt it will sell out, so i'm leaving it for later.

I shouldnt have bought so much, seeing as I got made redundant 2 weeks ago, but ive had my heart set on this collection since the early buzz. I'm not letting that ruin it for me. I had a load of money saved up to buy a car, as I will be taking my driving test in Nov. But as i'm unemployed insurance will be about £10,000 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so a car can wait.


----------



## dirtyprincess (Oct 4, 2010)

Right, i went back and ordered mean and green too so im all happy !
I then went onto asos and bought some illamasqua goodies in the sale...
Powdered metal in bebhhion £13 (meant to be £22)
Eyeshadow brush £11 (meant to be £18)
Eyebrow brush £11 (meant to be £18)
All in all i saved £23 on the illamasqua goodies and apart from the eyeshadow brush they were on my want list !!! Happy makeup shopping day xxx


----------



## shmooby (Oct 4, 2010)

Just placed my order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Only an ickle one, briar rose beauty powder, violetta lipstick (wanted it for aaaaaages mut too lazy to phone pro!!) and strange potion lipglass.

Was gonna get the cyndi lipglass to, but seems as it's around for a while might just force someone to get me a couple for christmas


----------



## sonia84 (Oct 4, 2010)

Did anyone else's jaw drop when they saw that the magic powders were £23! The other price increases were quite reasonable but that powder better be amazing for me to shell out on that.


----------



## dirtyprincess (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sonia84* 

 
_Did anyone else's jaw drop when they saw that the magic powders were £23! The other price increases were quite reasonable but that powder better be amazing for me to shell out on that._

 
Thats why i didnt get it, i told myself that id pay £20 but £23 was just that little bit too much just because it was cooling and magic !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I got the illamasqua powder instead....
Does anyone else place their order and then wonder if they should get more ?
I hate creme de nude on me but now im absolutely lemming innocence beware !!! Arghhhhhhh


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyprincess* 

 
_Thats why i didnt get it, i told myself that id pay £20 but £23 was just that little bit too much just because it was cooling and magic !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I got the illamasqua powder instead....
Does anyone else place their order and then wonder if they should get more ?
I hate creme de nude on me but now im absolutely lemming innocence beware !!! Arghhhhhhh_

 
It is 24g, but still, I need to see it in person to decide how magic it really is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm planning on going to the counter Thursday morning to check out a few maybes I have, but probably won't pick up much more stuff.


----------



## sonia84 (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyprincess* 

 
_Thats why i didnt get it, i told myself that id pay £20 but £23 was just that little bit too much just because it was cooling and magic !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I got the illamasqua powder instead....
Does anyone else place their order and then wonder if they should get more ?
I hate creme de nude on me but now im absolutely lemming innocence beware !!! Arghhhhhhh_

 
i thought it may be around £20/21 the same as the bp but idk. If it works as an all over powder it would be good value but as only a h/l
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I saw some new swatches of the mes and the two purple colours are getting better with every swatch


----------



## SparklesLuvsMAC (Oct 4, 2010)

Bad Fairy Nail Lacquer has sold out!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklesLuvsMAC* 

 
_Bad Fairy Nail Lacquer has sold out!_

 
What?! That's just crazy! Only went up at 11.30 this morning!


----------



## SparklesLuvsMAC (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_What?! That's just crazy! Only went up at 11.30 this morning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know right, I just didn't think it would have been the 1st thing to sell out either. smh


----------



## ChloeCariad (Oct 4, 2010)

Hmmm, I expected Bad Fairy to go in one of the first couple of Sell Outs - even though it's hard to get Orly here, there are dupes for the other two.  Im surprised BoaA hasn't sold out yet.


----------



## Miaow (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyprincess* 

 
_Thats why i didnt get it, i told myself that id pay £20 but £23 was just that little bit too much just because it was cooling and magic !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I got the illamasqua powder instead....
Does anyone else place their order and then wonder if they should get more ?
I hate creme de nude on me but now im absolutely lemming innocence beware !!! Arghhhhhhh_

 
Yeah =/  I was surprised, but I wasn't going to get it because I can't really tell what it would be like >.<  Also that Illamasqua powder sounds really lovely!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ChloeCariad* 

 
_Hmmm, I expected Bad Fairy to go in one of the first couple of Sell Outs - even though it's hard to get Orly here, there are dupes for the other two. Im surprised BoaA hasn't sold out yet._

 
Yeah I'm pleased it didn't sell out immediately because I wanted it haha!

I got:  Briar rose, she who dares and bite of an apple


----------



## theend (Oct 4, 2010)

Seems to be fully up now. I think I'll wait to go to the store on Thursday though. More fun.


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 4, 2010)

^ Yeah it was fully up @ 12.00pm today.

I fully expected Bad Fairy to sell out 1st or very quickly. People on MUA who are not interested in the collection have mentioned they will just get Bad Fairy. I got 2, so yay! I love red n/p


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 4, 2010)

briar rose and mean and green has gone now too....

i ordered my goodies at about 12.30 today. slower than i usually am but i had my area manager visiting my store and i had to wait until he left to order!!


----------



## minnie_moo (Oct 4, 2010)

I ordered over the phone just before midday- the lady said I was her first VV customer! So glad I did, as Bad Fairy had sold out before I was able to get online tonight. I got:
-Bad Fairy
-Oh So Fair
-Strange Potion
-Innocence, Beware!
-Bite of an Apple
I paid for next day delivery too, so all my goodies should be here tomorrow. I was so bad & snuck out of work for 10 minutes to make the call 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've never ordered over the phone before, do I get a shipping notice emailed  to me or do I just assume it's on the way?


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 4, 2010)

I noticed you were quiet Lou. I was like "I hope she doesn't miss it"!!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_*briar rose and mean and green has gone now too....*

i ordered my goodies at about 12.30 today. slower than i usually am but i had my area manager visiting my store and i had to wait until he left to order!!_

 
...and Formidable! This is seriously crazy! I'm so happy I was sitting by the computer this morning, even though I hardly got anything done.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_I noticed you were quiet Lou. I was like "I hope she doesn't miss it"!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah i had a bit of 'the day from hell'. lots going on at my work that is stressing me out. when i ordered the mac stuff i was actually crying it was so bad. but this did cheer me up!!


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 4, 2010)

i really wanted formidable and was contemplating briar rose, so i will look at them at my counter thursday

i got wicked ways, both mes and bite of an apple


----------



## dirtyprincess (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_briar rose and mean and green has gone now too....

i ordered my goodies at about 12.30 today. slower than i usually am but i had my area manager visiting my store and i had to wait until he left to order!!_

 
Thank god i went back and ordered mean and green then !!!
Im ordering everything from the website now after my local MAC were so rude to me the last time i was there ! It would literally pain me to give them my money. Even if its still going to MAC after all


----------



## Miaow (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh wow, briar rose is sold out? I'm happy I got my stuff in time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LMD84 (Lou?) I hope you're feeling better soon


----------



## Eleentje (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovesongx* 

 
_SURVEY8 in case anyone needs it!_

 
Yaaay, thank you so much! I ended up just buying the two MES. I wanted Bad Fairly badly, but missed out on it, when I got home from work.
I hate how they blocked mac website and Specktra at work now. Obviously they don't feel like supporting my addiction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fingers crossed it will miraculously still be there at Gatwick counter, when my sister will be flying on Sat. Otherwise me and Bad Fairy are not meant to be.


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 4, 2010)

I can't believe how much has sold out! I didn't expect it so quickly tbh..


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 4, 2010)

i kind of expected it would, i'm so relieved i can go on thursday as i have it off this week


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2010)

Innocence, Beware and Oh So Fair bp are sold out as well. This is the fastest selling out collection I've seen since I got into Mac!


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 4, 2010)

i better get there bright and early thursday then!


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 4, 2010)

For me it's not, I think Hello Kitty still claims that one. I'll look at it tomorrow and see if that changes though.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_For me it's not, I think Hello Kitty still claims that one. I'll look at it tomorrow and see if that changes though._

 
I'm pretty sure I didn't order from the website back then, but I do know that when I went to the counter I could get everything I wanted. I don't remember how long after the launch it was (probably 2 days or so though because I had a young toddler then, so wouldn't have been able to go shopping on a Thursday morning, I used to only go at the weekend). Anyway, it's still pretty quick by any standards.


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 4, 2010)

i remember going to my mac counter and all the hello kitty was there too, i wasnt into mac so much then, i remember it being a good week or so after release and everything was still available, its crazy cos now if i did that half the stuff would be gone!


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 4, 2010)

mind you, i went to check out FF last week, and everything was still in stock!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_mind you, i went to check out FF last week, and everything was still in stock!_

 
I think it depends on which counter you go to. The counter in Kingston always sells out much faster than the one in Guildford, I remember going to K the day after Liberty of London was released and they'd already sold out of the coral lipstick (can't remember its name, it's too late now), but the G counter still had loads. Also the G counter had several Stereo Roses a week and 2-3 days after the launch!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_Innocence, Beware and Oh So Fair bp are sold out as well. This is the fastest selling out collection I've seen since I got into Mac! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
it's selling quicker than i expected i must admit!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_For me it's not, I think Hello Kitty still claims that one. I'll look at it tomorrow and see if that changes though._

 
yeah hello kitty sold out insanely quick! however i think most of it sold out on the website preview days - you were invited to preview the collection and were emailed a link early. and of course many people did that. so when it actually launched a few days later stuff sold out super quick because half the stock had already gone on the preview!


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I'm pretty sure I didn't order from the website back then, but I do know that when I went to the counter I could get everything I wanted. I don't remember how long after the launch it was (probably 2 days or so though because I had a young toddler then, so wouldn't have been able to go shopping on a Thursday morning, I used to only go at the weekend). Anyway, it's still pretty quick by any standards._

 
I had to! My nearest counter at the time was 100+ miles away! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i remember going to my mac counter and all the hello kitty was there too, i wasnt into mac so much then, i remember it being a good week or so after release and everything was still available, its crazy cos now if i did that half the stuff would be gone!_

 
I think YouTube is kinda to blame for that one? The popularity of MAC has skyrocketed since YouTube came about, and it seems like it's the must-have of the cosmetics world. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I think it depends on which counter you go to. The counter in Kingston always sells out much faster than the one in Guildford, I remember going to K the day after Liberty of London was released and they'd already sold out of the coral lipstick (can't remember its name, it's too late now), but the G counter still had loads. Also the G counter had several Stereo Roses a week and 2-3 days after the launch!_

 
The Bullring counter sells out of everything really quickly, the f/s store isn't so bad though. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_it's selling quicker than i expected i must admit!



yeah hello kitty sold out insanely quick! however i think most of it sold out on the website preview days - you were invited to preview the collection and were emailed a link early. and of course many people did that. so when it actually launched a few days later stuff sold out super quick because half the stock had already gone on the preview!_

 
Yeah! I got the preview invite.. I brought nearly the whole collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So atm, 

*Innocence, Beware!*
*Oh So Fair*
*Briar Rose*
*Bad Fairy*
*Mean & Green*
*Formidable*

are all sold out. 
I'm quite surprised that more hasn't sold out yet - I was expecting BoA, Toxic Tale and Strange Potion to all sell out. However, I think it will pick up pace today, as everyone expected it to launch online today, there has to be some who missed it online yesterday.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 5, 2010)

Sorry I'm just a bit too excited!


----------



## PurpleCherry (Oct 5, 2010)

Tell us when you get your little black box!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm so surprised the MES haven't sold out quicker. Surprised about Oh So Fair too, as it's being repromoted with one of the holiday collections. The rest, especially the nail polishes, I'm not at all surprised at!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PurpleCherry* 

 
_Tell us when you get your little black box!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so surprised the MES haven't sold out quicker. Surprised about Oh So Fair too, as it's being repromoted with one of the holiday collections. The rest, especially the nail polishes, I'm not at all surprised at!_

 
It's here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was just about to leave the house when the courier lady came, but I had to go to the supermarket, so just left it in the kitchen. Only had a quick look afterwards because I had to collect my little boy from school (my life is so hectic right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but I like everything! Love the MES, Briar Rose and Bite of an Apple and Bad Fairy, but really everything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So funny, just got the e-mail from Mac about the collection, erm, bit late now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just looked and BoaA and Strange Potion are sold out now as well.


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_











Sorry I'm just a bit too excited! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lucky you! Mine is named day delivery for tomorrow, but I haven't recieved anything about dispatch... 



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_It's here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was just about to leave the house when the courier lady came, but I had to go to the supermarket, so just left it in the kitchen. Only had a quick look afterwards because I had to collect my little boy from school (my life is so hectic right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but I like everything! Love the MES, Briar Rose and Bite of an Apple and Bad Fairy, but really everything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So funny, just got the e-mail from Mac about the collection, erm, bit late now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just looked and BoaA and Strange Potion are sold out now as well._

 

I got mine yesterday, about 3-4 hours after it came online? 

Toxic Tale is now sold out.


----------



## PurpleCherry (Oct 5, 2010)

Awesome!

No idea when mine's due either, nothing about dispatch in my inbox yet. I can't wait to experiment with the MES!


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 5, 2010)

Ergh, I hate the MES.. the pigments and Strange Potion are where it's at for me


----------



## sonia84 (Oct 5, 2010)

wow we're up to 10 sell outs, wasn't expecting that to happen so fast.


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 5, 2010)

I was.. look how hyped up it's been over the last few months! People have been saving for this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Oh! And my delivery came yesterday, nearly 3 weeks after I made the stupid order! Thank god I loved the stuff in it, and if anyone is thinking about the spf50 face protect, get it, it's amazing and isn't greasy at all, it feels more like a primer


----------



## minnie_moo (Oct 5, 2010)

My black box came a couple of hours ago! I've not had chance to properly look at everything yet, but so far so good! BoA is not as bright as I feared & Bad Fairy is just *gorgeous*! So happy with my haul


----------



## sonia84 (Oct 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_I was.. look how hyped up it's been over the last few months! People have been saving for this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Oh! And my delivery came yesterday, nearly 3 weeks after I made the stupid order! Thank god I loved the stuff in it, and if anyone is thinking about the spf50 face protect, get it, it's amazing and isn't greasy at all, it feels more like a primer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
3 weeks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was nearly tearing my hair out when my ttb order took a week. Poor you.


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 5, 2010)

Don't even get me started... I nearly boycotted VV because of it!


----------



## Eleentje (Oct 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_I think YouTube is kinda to blame for that one? The popularity of MAC has skyrocketed since YouTube came about, and it seems like it's the must-have of the cosmetics world._

 
You're most probably right. Youtube and its make up guru's have brought so much free publicity to all kinds of makeup brands, but Mac is pretty much everyone's favourite.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_I'm quite surprised that more hasn't sold out yet - I was expecting BoA, Toxic Tale and Strange Potion to all sell out. However, I think it will pick up pace today, as everyone expected it to launch online today, there has to be some who missed it online yesterday._

 
I was almost one of those people, have I not had a look on the website  out of curiousity last night. I would be quite sad to miss Bad Fairy _and _one of te MES.


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 5, 2010)

i'm going to be outside house of fraser at 9am sharp on thursday, ready for a smash and grab style haul, i'll just say, i want this this and this and then i'll swatch them after you've put them to one side!


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 5, 2010)

I'd make a list, give them the list and then go to swatch


----------



## pippa! (Oct 5, 2010)

my dark magic is sold out now too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ahhh i can't wait for thursday - last night i was debating even going to the counter (and thinking of just waiting until i'm in london friday and hitting up selfridges on oxford street) but i think i NEED innocence beware 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i might also pick up she who dares, toxic tale, heartless, and dark deed, and i definitely want to try truth and light mclp too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 goodness, it's going to be a big haul from the collection by the end of it... it's a good job i don't like the look of a tartan tale, my bank account is being destroyed by vv 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ooh i just got an email telling me my order's been dispatched 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HURRAH!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm actually quite surprised the mineralize eyeshadows lasted for as long as they did. 

I love everything I got! Wearing Bad Fairy now and it's so pretty! Wicked Ways and Hot House are amazing, so is Strange Potion! Love the mes, they're actually quite vivid, the pink, purple and green shades are gorgeous (the blue didn't swatch as nicely on me, but it's fine too). Briar Rose and BOAA are so pretty too, although probably more dupeable than the others I got.

I don't have too many maybes left, but I will go to Kingston on Thursday to check out Oh So Fair (although most likely wait for it to come out with TT in one of the face kits), Revenge Is Sweet, Toxic Tale, Wrong Spell and Truth & Light.


----------



## lovesongx (Oct 5, 2010)

Yay my VV/Viva Glam order has been dispatched too!
My delivery guy is going to be annoyed, he was just here today delivering my 'pre-VV haul' haha! (Got a few perm bits - 219 brush, Carbon e/s, Rebel lipstick and Pearl CCB!). Oh well, I'm almost single handedly keeping him in a job!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovesongx* 

 
_Yay my VV/Viva Glam order has been dispatched too!
My delivery guy is going to be annoyed, he was just here today delivering my 'pre-VV haul' haha! (Got a few perm bits - 219 brush, Carbon e/s, Rebel lipstick and Pearl CCB!). Oh well, I'm almost single handedly keeping him in a job! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm the same with our postman. I order so much stuff, plus always buy things from eBay, he almost always has something for me. Our old postman is now working in the delivery office, I reckon he had enough of bringing my stuff all the time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was so excited about VV, I forgot about the Viva Glam lipglass, I got the Cindy one, it's very pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also got a couple of perms: Dollymix blush and Pink poodle lipglass. Very happy with everything. Off to bed to cuddle my new puchases, husband's not speaking to me anyway (not Mac related).


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 5, 2010)

am i being stupid? i cant find oh so fair in the tartan tale thread?


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 6, 2010)

my goodies will arrive today! yay!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_am i being stupid? i cant find oh so fair in the tartan tale thread?_

 
You're not stupid, it was supposed to be in the Hark The Heraldry face kit, but has been replaced by Rose BP since, I wonder why? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I do need to get Oh So Fair after all.. hmm.

EDIT: I've just seen Erin's swatches of OSF and Rose BP on the TT thread (page 120) and they are almost identical, so I think I will skip OSF after all and just get the face kit instead.


----------



## PurpleCherry (Oct 6, 2010)

I haven't had any dispatch email yet, I'm guess I'm getting my little black box tomorrow!


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 6, 2010)

!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_





!!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_my goodies will arrive today! yay!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hurray for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm wearing Briar Rose, Hot House and Bad Fairy today and they're all so pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PurpleCherry* 

 
_I haven't had any dispatch email yet, I'm guess I'm getting my little black box tomorrow!_

 
Aaw, never mind, tomorrow's not that long now!


----------



## pippa! (Oct 6, 2010)

ahh my 2 vv orders have arrived but the stupid courier left them with a neighbour (didn't even bother knocking!) and i have to go to work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i won't get to play with them til tonight. but hurrah for


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_





!!!_

 
Mine just arrived! I'm gonna get food and make swatches and then I'll tell allllllll


----------



## amy_forster (Oct 6, 2010)

I look forward to hearing all you ladies opinions on the VV products! I'm stuck at my laptop finishing my final piece of OU work to be submitted later tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But once I've hit that submit button I can get all excited about going to get my VV goodies from the store tomorrow morning


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 6, 2010)

well my goodies didn't arrive until and hour ago so i'll have to wiat for the morning to get them! i'm very excited!


----------



## amy_forster (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh, and I can paint my nails a fabulous colour later too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't see the point in doing it before I'd submitted, with all the tapping away on my laptop I'd only chip it anyway


----------



## PurpleCherry (Oct 6, 2010)

I wasn't expecting to get ANYTHING today, but my little black box has JUST appeared. MAC didn't send me a dispatch email or anything. I'm SO EXCITED!! *bounces around room*


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PurpleCherry* 

 
_I wasn't expecting to get ANYTHING today, but my little black box has JUST appeared. MAC didn't send me a dispatch email or anything. I'm SO EXCITED!! *bounces around room*_

 
Yay for all the big boxes arriving today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm excited with you all!


----------



## PurpleCherry (Oct 6, 2010)

I can't stop staring at the MES. Oh my god. Seriously one of the most beautiful products I've seen. I'm in love.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PurpleCherry* 

 
_I can't stop staring at the MES. Oh my god. Seriously one of the most beautiful products I've seen. I'm in love. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 They are really gorgeous!


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 6, 2010)

I love the nail polishes, they are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 worthy. Even the bf said how cool Formiddable was. Sadly, I have a few interviews coming up in the next few days, so I cant use these yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just boring neutral colours.

Strange potion is more peachy than it looked on Temptalias swatches, but still pretty. Although looking back, i'd prefer Revenge is Sweet.

All in all, im really happy with everything. It was totally worth the wait!


----------



## sonia84 (Oct 6, 2010)

Seriously jealous of everyone getting their boxes, i feel like the last person on earth to get their hands on this. I'm not going to even swatch osf tommorrow(even thou it will be so hard) as i want the pink face kit from tt and from erins swatches, they are close enough to be the same product.


----------



## ilexica (Oct 6, 2010)

I ordered mine on named day delivery for tomorrow...then remembered I'm meant to be going on a bike ride in the morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If they don't deliver, do they normally leave a card or give it to a neighbour?


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 6, 2010)

I think someone said OSF was changed from the face kit? I think Anitacska about a page back? 

Okay... so I've had a chance to play with my goodies and here's what I think: 

*Bad Fairy:* 
Loved the colour, hated the texture and the formula. For me, it took 4 coats for things to look even and opaque. And if it was opaque from one angle, it was streaky and uneven at another. And even with realllllly thin coats, it still ended up taking ages to dry for me and took about an hour to properly set. I prefered this best with just one coat tbh, when you get so many different colours at different angles, it makes your nails look so weird! I do think this is going to be amazing used as a "layering" polish, as it will completely change anything that's underneath it.. my matte reds are in for a treat! 

*Toxic Tale:* 
A lot more red-coral then I expected, and this was SUPER pigmented, I actually thought it was an amplified finish, but no - a satin!? I loved this colour - while my mouth was closed. When ever my teeth came into the picture it seemed to pull any yellow tone and run away with it. Not attactive. I think I'll have to work with blotting it and layering something that takes some of the orange away from it. It also seemed to emphasize lip lines, although it didn't settle much. 

*Strange Potion:* 
A lot thicker then my other lipglasses.. I don't know why? Quite pigmented and as Kirsty said, more peachy then Temptalia's swatches.. it's also very jelly like and doesn't contain much shimmer at all. It gives me a kinda my lips but better look. Yum! 

*Resort Life:* 
Almost reminded me of an iced mocha? A lot browner then I thought it would be, but I quite liked it. And the glitter/shimmer was gorgeous! It kinda changed from white to pink at angles, which I thought was quite sweet. A lot stickier then my other lipgelees, but I found that layering another lipgelee over it got rid of that. Try Slicked Pink over it - the best combo I've tried. Looks amazing! 

*Brash and Bold:* 
Is seriously in yer face pink! Very pigmented, smooth and lovely! However, I'm not sure how similar Bold and Brash and Bright Fuchsia are though? Although Bold and Brash has a slight blue shimmer. Really lovely shade... anyone know if this is lip safe? 

*Push the Edge:*
Is literally Violet's counterpart for a perfect purple smoky. It has the same blue shimmer, and it just looks amazing. Not awesomely good when used dry, but when used wet it just comes alive. A very sultry colour and so so smooooooooth. 


Also, I got quite a few things which were maybes on my list and didn't like, so I'm going to sell on, so I've been able to really test the product but I saw the colour etc: 

*Oh So Fair:* 
Too big for my liking - I don't think I could ever get through a whole BP. Quite a muted colour, and it reminded me of a much lighter Dame? As I'm not into face products that much I couldn't justify it, although it's a pretty colour. 

*Bite Of An Apple:* 
Is a lot more muted then I expected too? It seemed to have quite a peachy brown tone to it, which disappointed me as I like the brighter type of colours!

*Mean And Green:* 
Was gorgeous! It had quite an olive look to it, with flashes of chartreuse, which was lovely, but as I'm not interested in that type of colour normally, I thought I'd leave it alone... probably more unique then Bad Fairy imho. 

*She Who Dares:* 
Blergh. Not sparkly ENOUGH. I felt like I could just get a glitter in both those colours and I'd like it more. What can I say? I'm a sparkle whore.


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilexica* 

 
_I ordered mine on named day delivery for tomorrow...then remembered I'm meant to be going on a bike ride in the morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If they don't deliver, do they normally leave a card or give it to a neighbour?_

 
Both. Normally try for a neighbour, and either way, leave a card.


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 6, 2010)

i got my goodies in the post today, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 got both MES

i probably shouldnt have got my dark magic as i have young punk, but i really like the darker shade, its like young punk's cool toned sister., i can see this looking hot with beautiful iris or her alter image or that one that came out in dare to wear.

she who dares is gorgeous, but i have the blue style black one so i wish it was a big green and small blue but hey, the style black ones have WAY more glitter, and the base is a lot darker, i may give the style black one to my sister, emphasis on the maybe, cos i love my style black one more that this.

i wish they would release a green on its own or a green and turquoise one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bite of an apple - well, i kinda went in on the hype on this one, its too similar to hipness that i would not have ordinarly bothered to buy it, but i actually prefer it to hipness. but hey, my sister might end up being a very lucky lady with my cast offs this year

wicked ways - i was so disapointed in this, i expected monumental sparkle, its just not sparkly enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i do actually like it, and i can see myself mixing this and brash and bold from dare to wear and creating a super glittery not so sticky lip.

tomorrow i'm going to check out

toxic tale, innocence beware, heartless and briar rose and oh so fair, i might leave with nothing, but i will probably pick up toxic tale. oh and probably all the nail varnishes too!

hope you all like you purchases!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i wish they would release a green on its own or a green and turquoise one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
OMG that would be so gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Really excited about going tomorrow, for a minute I thought I might not be able to because my daughter's school phoned and asked me to come in tomorrow morning, but thankfully it's BEFORE school, so I can make it. I have to be back by noon to pick up my youngest, so only have 2 hours tops as it is.


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 6, 2010)

That sucks.. but hey, 2 hours to look at MAC without any kids will be good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unless they play with the makeup too?


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_That sucks.. but hey, 2 hours to look at MAC without any kids will be good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Unless they play with the makeup too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They definitely don't get to play with my make up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's 2 hours to drive there, park the car, look around, go back to the car park, drive home, go to the school. Not planning on spending the whole time at the Mac counter, want to go to a few other shops. Always rushing around - sigh.


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 6, 2010)

Hahaha no wonder! I don't even let my Mum touch my make up! 

Ahh, if only I could multitask like a mother.. it's a definite skill


----------



## pippa! (Oct 6, 2010)

eeee i love everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my dark magic is SO pretty, i've just been staring at it with happiness! it's convinced me i don't need she who dares, either (even though i love both the blue and green and would prob find them more wearable). it's just so perfect and pretty!

osf - i've only tried this out on my hand so far, but it's lighter than i expected. it'll definitely be pretty for an everyday look, so i'm happy. it's also not like anything i own - much lighter than all my other blushes.

tbh briar rose looks a close cousin of dame, but i'm a dame lover and it's JUST different enough that i love it. it's two variations on my same beloved theme!

bite of an apple - gosh this was scary at first. it really is bright! sheered out i think i love it; it's definitely not like anything else in my collection and i'm pretty sure i can pull it off. it's also pulled quite coral on me so far.

devilishly stylish - i LOVE this! i knew i would because nude glosses are my favourite. works really, really well over innocence, beware!

strange potion - i love this and wish i had more of it, i can see this being used up really quickly... completely agree with andsparkle on this, i get the same like-my-lips-but-better look! 

aaaaand i thought i'd missed out on this - i ummed and ahhed over it, thought i had removed it from my basket and hadn't ordered it, went to place an order later on and it was sold out. well, innocence, beware! turned up in my black box today - it turns out i actually DID order it!! which is a really happy coincidence as i tried it on and i LOVE it. it's the actual perfect nude colour for my skin tone - the only one i've managed to pull off so far. love love love. as before, it looks amazing with devilishly stylish. <3

i haven't tried out the nps yet (i got bad fairy & mean & green) as i'm loathe to take off my current np (chanel paradoxal) but gosh, they look lovely in the bottle. i now want formidable to complete the set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and i thiiiink i'm going to go to the counter tomorrow and pick up dark deed and heartless - dark deed seems like the berry colour i've been dreaming of, and heartless is too good a red to pass up, so i need to try them both out. i might try and get formidable too, and although i initially said i wouldn't back IB up i'm totally tempted!


----------



## dirtyprincess (Oct 6, 2010)

I got in the end....i ordered 3 times !!! I kept going back for more !
Bite of an apple blush (brilliant)
Toxic tale which i adore ! I was initially unsure about this as i wasnt too sure about what type of coral it would be but as its more a red coral its perfect for autumn !
She who dares- i missed out on the blue from the style black collection and what can i say ? I adore this eyeshadow x
Bad fairy n/p - looks simply stunning in the bottle and even if i do find it a bit thin i wont mind as i find painting my nails really therapeutic.
Then i went back and ordered mean and green n/p after seeing a swatch on someones blog and my goodness, im glad i did !!! Its on my nails and im seriously considering a backup !
Then after watching some youtube videos i did the one thing that i said i wouldnt do !!................................................  ................................
I bought Truth and light and its AMAZING !!!!!
Im so bad !!! now i want more !!!! i actually love the packaging, all of it and not just the boxes. I am one HAPPY bunny x


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 7, 2010)

i got my goodies!!! yay! i just can't swatch anything yet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but all the packaging is so nice! i love the boxes!


----------



## dirtyprincess (Oct 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i got my goodies!!! yay! i just can't swatch anything yet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but all the packaging is so nice! i love the boxes!_

 
What did you get ? x


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyprincess* 

 
_What did you get ? x_

 
i got-

heartless ls
she who dares mes
hot house gloss
resort life gelee
truth and light cooling powder
briar rose powder
boa blush
formidable polish
ming blue polish from the trend collection






 but i'm not sure what nick is going to let me have now! i really want the cooling powder though because it looks so cool!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 7, 2010)

Looks like people are going back for more and more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did as well. I had a few maybes on my list: Devilishly Stylish, Truth & Light, Revenge Is Sweet amd Toxic Tale and guess what? I bought them all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only thing I also wanted to check out but didn't like in the end was Oh So Fair. Although I'll probably get the face kit with Rose bp in it as I want the other two blushes, but OSF is just too pale and doesn't do it for me. Love the magic cooling powder though, it's amazing how it feels wet when you apply it. If only it didn't have Dr Facilier's ugly mug on the lid, it would be even better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There was a major emergency at the counter because the tills weren't working, so I couldn't pay straight away, but they were holding everyone's stuff until it was fixed and luckily I could go back and pay before I had to come home. Phew!

How did everyone find the counters? Busy? Mine wasn't heaving, but there were people constantly coming in to look at the collection. There was a lady who wanted stuff put aside because she only gets paid tomorrow, but they wouldn't let her (she works in the same shopping center as well!). I felt really sorry for her, hope she doesn't miss out on anything.


----------



## theend (Oct 7, 2010)

The Nottingham store had 5 people waiting outside just before the store opened. And then lots more came in. I got everything I wanted though yay!


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 7, 2010)

Wow thats quite a few more then I was expecting.. were you waiting too?


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi everyone! Long time no post! I went to the Nottingham store at about half 12 and I was one of 2 customers in there then, but some items had already sold out!

I only got formidable! and mean & green, can't remember which one she said it was, but I got the last one of one of them, so sorry for anyone who wanted it after me! They also had stacks of postcards, so I got one of each


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 7, 2010)

What items had sold out?


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 7, 2010)

oh no, i'm suffering serious mac burn out

i went and got heartless, toxic tale, bad fairy and formidable and blue brown pigment.. i love toxic tale, i put it on at the store, and the MA was saying it looked lovely on me, i was so flattered

i was chatting to her about tartan tale and she offered my temp christmas work, i was so excited, but i cant leave my job for temp work, i was so sad, if this had been last year when i had no work, i would have been all over it

i spent way too much money, house of fraser was having a 20% off day and dorothy perkins were having 20% off too, so i may have spent the better part of about 400 quid this week, between mac, some boots i ordered off the net and the shopping spree today, eugh, i hate it when u know you've spent too much but you have lots of things you love.
and i bought an iphone last month

i havent spent so much i'm going to be eating supernoodles til the end of the month, but i will have to watch my spending now, i hate having that feeling


the MA was complaining that they only got like 6 of each nail varnish in


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Oct 7, 2010)

Honestly, I didn't look too hard because I didn't want to be tempted to buy anything else. The only thing I remember was Bad Fairy, but the staff were discussing what to do with other sold out items as well.


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 7, 2010)

ARGH! i'm so annoyed, i forgot to try out the cooling powder,i wanted to feel that weird cooling effect!!


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 7, 2010)

Hahaha I know that feeling! You have some good willpower there!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 7, 2010)

I completely forgot to look at the Nail Trend polishes I was so excited to look at VV and then nervous I might not be able to pay for them. Never mind, I don't need any more nail polishes, I've just got 4 Orly Cosmic FX ones and Bad Fairy anyway...


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 7, 2010)

Hmm, well I'm sure they won't sell out so I don't think you need to worry


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 7, 2010)

no, i'm hoping a few will be instock at my counter next month when i get tartan tale goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if not, im not heart broken, i only wanted earthly harmony (is that the right name?) and imperial flower, but i already have a tonne of coral polishes


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_ 
*Toxic Tale:* 
A lot more red-coral then I expected, and this was SUPER pigmented, I actually thought it was an amplified finish, but no - a satin!? I loved this colour - while my mouth was closed._

 
I totally agree, it looked flat out red when I opened the lid. When i put it on, it was a bit more coral, but the OH still said "i know what coral is, but thats fire engine red" :l I like it though.

I just tried the Magically Cool powder & I love it. The cooling effect is really actually more of a wet sensation & weird. When swatched on my hand there was a peachy gold sheen to it. On my face it's not overly noticeable. I can see it more on my nose than anywhere else. It works great as a finishing powder & gives a glowy look. I noticed that when i put too much on my brush, my foundation on my cheek "_erased_" if that makes sense.

I forgot to buy the Nail Trend polish too. I wanted Jade Dragon, but now i'd rather get China Glaze emerald sparkle, instead. In time for christmas!!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_no, i'm hoping a few will be instock at my counter next month when i get tartan tale goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 if not, im not heart broken, i only wanted earthly harmony (is that the right name?) and imperial flower, but i already have a tonne of coral polishes_

 
Do we know when Tartan Tale is coming out? Is it the first Thursday as usual or are holiday collections different?


----------



## theend (Oct 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_Wow thats quite a few more then I was expecting.. were you waiting too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes. lol. Got to town at 9.30am and then walked around. Hee.


----------



## ilexica (Oct 7, 2010)

I've been waiting in all day for my black box on named day delivery...no sign! Very annoyed because I've got to go out for a gig in a moment. This is the first time I've ordered from mac online, I think next time I'll go to the counter


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 7, 2010)

Wow, that's weird for next day delivery to not show up.. have you looked at the tracking? What gig you going to?


----------



## ilexica (Oct 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_Wow, that's weird for next day delivery to not show up.. have you looked at the tracking? What gig you going to?_

 
'twas named day for today, tracking's been saying 'out for delivery' since I got the email this morning. Grrr! We're going to see Hurts...hopefully it'll be fun.


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 7, 2010)

That's quite weird 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If it doesn't come today, I'd ring up MAC and tell them, and ask for a refund on the shipping!


----------



## sonia84 (Oct 7, 2010)

My counter had people! I always try to get there around opening and i'm the only one there, today 4 or 5 people were there before me and they were ordering the items from the draw as soon as they were swatching. I saw one lady 60+ swatching and ordering things. Disney brought out the collector today. I picked up all 4 of the cards too. Today was a good day.

I hope the MA's are informed better this year about TT. Last year when i asked about MMM, they said the mini collections came out in dec and when i went to pick my things up on the date they gave, they told me they had info to release the whole collection two days after i asked. I was gutted as i'd really wanted the nude lipgloss set and it was sold out.


----------



## dirtyprincess (Oct 7, 2010)

I went to my counter and was so annoyed to see that a S/A from a different counter was literally going through the draws and taking half of the stock of everything, then dumping it into a huge bag. She was laughing about it and saying to me that she had to get everything in the bag before the hoards got to it !!!! I was so shocked that i didnt wait for a MAC lady, i saw that there was one innocence beware left and just took it !!! She then said "Oh i wanted that".........i just walked off ! Now i know why all of the Marine lifes were gone by 9.15 when the store only opened at 9 !
I know we all love our MAC but surely thats not right ?


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_ARGH! i'm so annoyed, i forgot to try out the cooling powder,i wanted to feel that weird cooling effect!!_

 
go back to play with it! it's so awesome! i kept applying it on my hand last night because i love how it feels! hee hee!


----------



## spunky (Oct 8, 2010)

i've changed my mind, i only want BOA blush now. maybe heartless lippy too.
i'm seriously disappointed in this collection, there was so much scope to do more and i feel like they fell short. i feel it's more hype than actual product too, bleh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope everyone else is enjoying their goodies! i'm picking mine up at 10am


----------



## spunky (Oct 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyprincess* 

 
_I went to my counter and was so annoyed to see that a S/A from a different counter was literally going through the draws and taking half of the stock of everything, then dumping it into a huge bag. She was laughing about it and saying to me that she had to get everything in the bag before the hoards got to it !!!! I was so shocked that i didnt wait for a MAC lady, i saw that there was one innocence beware left and just took it !!! She then said "Oh i wanted that".........i just walked off ! Now i know why all of the Marine lifes were gone by 9.15 when the store only opened at 9 !
I know we all love our MAC but surely thats not right ?_

 
i called harvey nick's yesterday to see if they'd put BOA aside for me and i was told that the staff aren't even allowed to put stuff aside. i'd DEFINITELY complain about this SA to her manager, the store manager and the company she works for


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_i called harvey nick's yesterday to see if they'd put BOA aside for me and i was told that the staff aren't even allowed to put stuff aside. i'd DEFINITELY complain about this SA to her manager, the store manager and the company she works for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Compain about her! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That is just really unacceptable!


----------



## dirtyprincess (Oct 8, 2010)

Im going to dont worry ! It really sucks and to top it off the staff at that counter bar maybe 4 people are horrible and rude !!!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyprincess* 

 
_Im going to dont worry ! It really sucks and to top it off the staff at that counter bar maybe 4 people are horrible and rude !!!_

 





 Good for you! Power to the customers!


----------



## spunky (Oct 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyprincess* 

 
_Im going to dont worry ! It really sucks and to top it off the staff at that counter bar maybe 4 people are horrible and rude !!!_

 
good! i hope you read them the riot act! also - do it in writing so you HAVE to get a response from the manager/company 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




that is shocking behaviour. considering they only get in say 20 of each item [and even less of hyped ones] that should have been stopped straight away. i can understand putting one of what you want aside if you work there, but that many? and from another counter? she's not 'staff' as such and should be treated like a customer. she's also obviously one of those ebayers that we all want to form a lynch mob for


----------



## NatalieMT (Oct 8, 2010)

I picked up my few little pieces on Thursday morning before work, counter was very quiet and there still seemed to be good stock levels. 

I just got Oh So Fair BP and Innocence, Beware. I'm trying to cut down on my MAC spending a bit because I just have a ridiculous amount of stuff. Really like what I did get though - such pretty colours!


----------



## pippa! (Oct 8, 2010)

hey guys, just to let you know i was at selfridges on oxford st today and they had tons of EVERYTHING, including all the nps - so if anyone's local counters are sold out of something, maybe give them a call?


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 8, 2010)

i hope that everybody is enjoying their goodies!


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_ *she's also obviously one of those ebayers that we all want to form a lynch mob for *



_

 
My Dad and I sell *some* stuff on eBay (normally for Germany/Italy etc) but we literally sell it at the same price we get it for and then put it as best offer - it's amazing what people actually offer you! We refunded someone yesterday who gave us £10 to ship to Italy! It only costs 2p more then the UK! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pippa!* 

 
_hey guys, just to let you know i was at selfridges on oxford st today and they had tons of EVERYTHING, including all the nps - so if anyone's local counters are sold out of something, maybe give them a call? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Glad you got everything you wanted! 

I went to another open day today, and I went again to the MAC store and counter in the Bull Ring. For those who go to the Brum store and counter, Innocence, Beware! was the only thing sold out at BOTH. I got a chance to really play with the products, and try the cooling powder! I was actually really, really impressed with how it felt, and I'm now considering getting it.. my only problem is it looks like it could really make pores stand out, which isn't what I want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll mull over it for a few days I think. I got Hot House though, which I didn't expect! I'm gonna try it over Toxic Tale like some people have suggested.. and then Violetta! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, the MUA was really reallllllyyy nice and helpful - I think her name was Victoria? We stood there talking about make up and I asked when TT would be released - she said she didn't know dates, but it would be first THursday of November, and that she hadn't been to update yet - although I don't know whether that's true as they're not able to tell anything anymore are they? I mentioned that apparently they're stopping everything being leaked out, and she didn't seem to know anything about it.. very weird..


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_My Dad and I sell *some* stuff on eBay (normally for Germany/Italy etc) but we literally sell it at the same price we get it for and then put it as best offer - it's amazing what people actually offer you! We refunded someone yesterday who gave us £10 to ship to Italy! It only costs 2p more then the UK! 



Glad you got everything you wanted! 

I went to another open day today, and I went again to the MAC store and counter in the Bull Ring. For those who go to the Brum store and counter, Innocence, Beware! was the only thing sold out at BOTH. I got a chance to really play with the products, and try the cooling powder! I was actually really, really impressed with how it felt, and I'm now considering getting it.. my only problem is it looks like it could really make pores stand out, which isn't what I want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll mull over it for a few days I think. I got Hot House though, which I didn't expect! I'm gonna try it over Toxic Tale like some people have suggested.. and then Violetta! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, the MUA was really reallllllyyy nice and helpful - I think her name was Victoria? We stood there talking about make up and I asked when TT would be released - she said she didn't know dates, but it would be first THursday of November, and that she hadn't been to update yet - although I don't know whether that's true as they're not able to tell anything anymore are they? I mentioned that apparently they're stopping everything being leaked out, and she didn't seem to know anything about it.. very weird.._

 

i thought the powder was meant to minimise pores?


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 8, 2010)

Is it? To me it seemed like the shimmer would make it more obvious?


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_Is it? To me it seemed like the shimmer would make it more obvious?_

 
It's a lot less shimmery on your face, it swatched a lot like Pleasureplush MSF on my hand, but the shimmer doesn't show on my face and it didn't make my pores look bigger either. It gets the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 from me!


----------



## dirtyprincess (Oct 8, 2010)

Another thumbs up for the powder !
Im writing a letter tomorrow as the managers werent in today !!! Surprise surprise. Thanks for all of the support guys, i really appreciate it x


----------



## ilexica (Oct 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_ 
I went to another open day today, and I went again to the MAC store and counter in the Bull Ring. For those who go to the Brum store and counter, Innocence, Beware! was the only thing sold out at BOTH._

 
Where are you applying? I did my first degree at Birmingham 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've tried my goodies and really like all of them except for dark deed. so I think I'll MUA that. Should have got toxic tale instead - oops!


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 8, 2010)

i dont know where i read that, hmm, maybe im going mad!


----------



## spunky (Oct 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_My Dad and I sell *some* stuff on eBay (normally for Germany/Italy etc) but we literally sell it at the same price we get it for and then put it as best offer - it's amazing what people actually offer you! We refunded someone yesterday who gave us £10 to ship to Italy! It only costs 2p more then the UK!_

 
that's fair enough, but people who buy half a dozen of the sought after items JUST to put on ebay for jacked up prices... oooh they get my blood boiling!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_that's fair enough, but people who buy half a dozen of the sought after items JUST to put on ebay for jacked up prices... oooh they get my blood boiling!_

 
I agree! The amount of Stereo Roses and Naked Palettes on eBay is absolutely unbelievable! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I admit I did pick up a couple of SR when I went to the Guildford counter a week after the launch and they still had a few left and have now swapped for both of them: got an old Mac holiday palette (Delights Trend) and Volcanic Ash Exfoliator and Thermal Mask, so both times above retail price, but not hugely. Btw, Stereo Roses aren't selling that well on eBay, the most I've seen lately was £28 with shipping, so if you deduct the eBay and Paypal fees, those sellers can just about break even on them. Hardly worth the effort imo.


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_It's a lot less shimmery on your face, it swatched a lot like Pleasureplush MSF on my hand, but the shimmer doesn't show on my face and it didn't make my pores look bigger either. It gets the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 from me!_

 
Hmmm, maybe I should go back and try it on my face.... 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyprincess* 

 
_Another thumbs up for the powder !
Im writing a letter tomorrow as the managers werent in today !!! Surprise surprise. Thanks for all of the support guys, i really appreciate it x_

 
Hope you get a decent response! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilexica* 

 
_Where are you applying? I did my first degree at Birmingham 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've tried my goodies and really like all of them except for dark deed. so I think I'll MUA that. Should have got toxic tale instead - oops!_

 
I'm applying for Birmingham City University, for the Marketing, Advertising and Public Relations course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i dont know where i read that, hmm, maybe im going mad!_

 
I hope you're not! I'd like something that actually does what it's meant to! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_that's fair enough, but people who buy half a dozen of the sought after items JUST to put on ebay for jacked up prices... oooh they get my blood boiling!_

 
That DOES annoy me. At the most, we buy 2 of an item - and they are all my maybes that I wanted to see in flesh first. That or we have people message us for certain products, and we just get them for them. WeWe have quite a good reputation for secure packing etc, and we don't charge everyone £10 just to post something that normally costs £2 max!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I agree! The amount of Stereo Roses and Naked Palettes on eBay is absolutely unbelievable! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I admit I did pick up a couple of SR when I went to the Guildford counter a week after the launch and they still had a few left and have now swapped for both of them: got an old Mac holiday palette (Delights Trend) and Volcanic Ash Exfoliator and Thermal Mask, so both times above retail price, but not hugely. Btw, Stereo Roses aren't selling that well on eBay, the most I've seen lately was £28 with shipping, so if you deduct the eBay and Paypal fees, those sellers can just about break even on them. Hardly worth the effort imo._

 
I think tbh, swapping is a lot better then selling - you actually get other things you want, for around the same value. I have to admit, the amount of SR's on evilBay is pretty amazing - I think people are kinda catching on to what a con it is.. and I guess if there are a lot of fakes.. i's not worth it?


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 10, 2010)

I've just checked my online MAC account, and I'm going to add up how much I've spent online in nearly two years.. 

I've just got to the first order, and one the items was Sugerrimmed Dazzleglass.. and it was £12.72!!! It's now, what, £14.50? That's ridiculous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ETA: The end result was £1,777.42 not including what I've brought in store, or other brands.. I've had 22 orders online, and my first order was 22 months ago.. so one a month, with an average of £80.88! Eek!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_I've just checked my online MAC account, and I'm going to add up how much I've spent online in nearly two years.. 

I've just got to the first order, and one the items was Sugerrimmed Dazzleglass.. and it was £12.72!!! It's now, what, £14.50? That's ridiculous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ETA: The end result was £1,777.42 not including what I've brought in store, or other brands.. I've had 22 orders online, and my first order was 22 months ago.. so one a month, with an average of £80.88! Eek!_

 
Wow, that's something! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm too afraid to add up, some of my orders (like In The Groove) were massive and I usually pick up stuff in store afterwards too. Also I spend loads on eBay and in Boots and Debenhams too. What can I say, I love buying make up! In my defence I wear make up every day (usually full face). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Actually that reminds me, I'm wearing Truth & Light as an all over powder today and it's not at all shiny or shimmery and it doesn't accentuate my pores at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I'm thinking I might need a back up - please talk me out of it!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 10, 2010)

i tried the truth and light powder all over my face the other night (i was messing around before bed) and i swear i just felt too simmery... i guess i am all about having a matte face rather than a glowy one perhaps.


----------



## sonia84 (Oct 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_I've just checked my online MAC account, and I'm going to add up how much I've spent online in nearly two years.. 

I've just got to the first order, and one the items was Sugerrimmed Dazzleglass.. and it was £12.72!!! It's now, what, £14.50? That's ridiculous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ETA: The end result was £1,777.42 not including what I've brought in store, or other brands.. I've had 22 orders online, and my first order was 22 months ago.. so one a month, with an average of £80.88! Eek!_

 














I'm not going to attempt mine, i would cry


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i tried the truth and light powder all over my face the other night (i was messing around before bed) and i swear i just felt too simmery... i guess i am all about having a matte face rather than a glowy one perhaps._

 
I guess if you want a matte face then it won't work as an all over powder, but if you want a bit of a glow then it will. It actually reminds me of Guerlain Meteorites (which I love). Also, it's done a good job of keeping my face shine free (so while it's not entirely matte, it's not shiny and it would be by now without some sort of a face powder).


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_Wow, that's something! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm too afraid to add up, some of my orders (like In The Groove) were massive and I usually pick up stuff in store afterwards too. Also I spend loads on eBay and in Boots and Debenhams too. What can I say, I love buying make up! In my defence I wear make up every day (usually full face). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Actually that reminds me, I'm wearing Truth & Light as an all over powder today and it's not at all shiny or shimmery and it doesn't accentuate my pores at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I'm thinking I might need a back up - please talk me out of it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Tell me about it! What scares me most is that it's only online stuff, and if it was including store, it would definitely be nearer double.. also, the knowledge that if I had more money, that figure would be a lot, lot more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oooh... don't tempt me! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i tried the truth and light powder all over my face the other night (i was messing around before bed) and i swear i just felt too simmery... i guess i am all about having a matte face rather than a glowy one perhaps._

 
:s I prefer matte faces too.. I find that I just look sweating if it's glowy. That's why I hated strobe cream so much! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sonia84* 

 
_














I'm not going to attempt mine, i would cry_

 
Hahaha! I actually felt relieved! I thought it was much higher.. but then again, that is only mac... 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I guess if you want a matte face then it won't work as an all over powder, but if you want a bit of a glow then it will. It actually reminds me of Guerlain Meteorites (which I love). Also, it's done a good job of keeping my face shine free (so while it's not entirely matte, it's not shiny and it would be by now without some sort of a face powder)._

 
I always turns oily during the day, and yet I have reallllllly dry, flaky skin. Anything that helps keep oil at bay, but doesn't highlight any dryness is always a good thing in my eyes..


----------



## pippa! (Oct 10, 2010)

sorry if this is totally the wrong place for this guys or if it's not allowed, i have no idea where it should go! if anyone's at their counter soon and they've got the vv postcards lying about, would someone possibly pick up the evil queen, maleficient and dr facilier for me? i'd pay postage etc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i likely won't be able to get to a counter for another 2 weeks and i really want to collect them all


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 10, 2010)

I've got a few of each of them, I'll save one of those for you if I can find where I put them!


----------



## pippa! (Oct 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_I've got a few of each of them, I'll save one of those for you if I can find where I put them!_

 
that would be amazing, thank you! <3 let me know if you do and i'll paypal you some monies for postage & stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i really want to put them up on my wall i think, i've fallen HARD for the vv collection! my total spend on it is approaching £200, oh dear!


----------



## LouLou69 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey ladies I just thought I'd update you I managed to get some internet access on my hols all be it at €6 an hour (faints) and I managed to get all my bits ordered last Monday including about 4 things I wasn't planning on buying eek Not only that but Larnaca airport now has a MAC counter so I was able to have a play in the flesh and I bought more things eek Hope you all managed to get what you wanted xx


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LouLou69* 

 
_Hey ladies I just thought I'd update you I managed to get some internet access on my hols all be it at €6 an hour (faints) and I managed to get all my bits ordered last Monday including about 4 things I wasn't planning on buying eek Not only that but Larnaca airport now has a MAC counter so I was able to have a play in the flesh and I bought more things eek Hope you all managed to get what you wanted xx_

 
Ouch! I hate those pay as you go internet access places! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But glad to hear you got everything you wanted. I usually end up buying extra items when I check things out in person. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you had a nice holiday!


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 12, 2010)

larnaca has a mac counter! that's nuts the airport isnt exactly a massive one!


----------



## LouLou69 (Oct 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_larnaca has a mac counter! that's nuts the airport isnt exactly a massive one!_

 
It's been extended over the last 12 months it's pretty big now, it has Bobbi Brown, Kiehls, and La Mer now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I had a lovely holiday thanks ladies very hot not like here


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 12, 2010)

i just noticed boots have new brand called 'model's own' make up brushes, anyone seen or tried them, what do you think?


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 12, 2010)

Not tried the brushes, but the nail polishes are big news atm.


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 12, 2010)

yes, ive heard good things abotu the polishes so wondered if their brushes were any good, at £5.00 its not too bad


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 12, 2010)

I prefer Crownbrush, although I've never tried Models Own brushes. Crownbrush is still cheaper, and pretty damn good quality. As for Models Own, I've only tried a polish, and it was a glitter polish. i.e. crap.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 12, 2010)

the models own creams and foils are the best from what i have heard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not read anything about the brushes yet though!


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Oct 14, 2010)

LMD84 said:


> the models own creams and foils are the best from what i have heard
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	A big YES to the creams and foils! Both formulas are amazing! I first tried some when they were doing that 50% facebook deal and fell in love!


----------



## wizzer3245 (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm flying back through Kuwait on november 1st i hope they have mac, i doubt it though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I'l just have to check out everything else instead haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I was stupid because i didn't buy anything in Heathrow, i was so rushed for time though that i thought i was going to be late so i didn't look too much! Regret it so much


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow, its going to take a while to get used to the new site *is lost*


----------



## sonia84 (Oct 14, 2010)

I've been on over an hour now and just starting to get used to things. Still prefere old site but in time this will become second nature although this white screen is killing my eyes


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah, I'm completely confused.. especially about finding new posts - specifically those you're subscribed to?


----------



## sonia84 (Oct 14, 2010)

I'd just start again from scratch. When i clicked on the new post thing, it took me to post 1 lol, that was the only irritating thing. It seems okay once you get on with it. It would be better if sections were more segrigated as they all seem to blend into one on the main page. I really like the new scroll down bit. Saves having to open a thread up for the posts.


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah, I know what you mean. I think it'll just be trying everything out and getting used to it :S


----------



## smalltowngal (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi, I was just wondering if anyone knows when the Tartan Tale is going to be released over here?  There's a couple of things I am uhmming and ahhing over lol.  I did go back a few pages but didn't see anyone mention a date - thanks!


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 16, 2010)

Normally, it's the first week of November, Tuesday for online, and Thursday for in stores.. that being said, VV came online on Monday so it's not set.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 16, 2010)

we're all trying to learn how to use the new site! even us staff members! but i think when we get used to it, it will be very much worth it!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 17, 2010)

LMD84 said:


> we're all trying to learn how to use the new site! even us staff members! but i think when we get used to it, it will be very much worth it!


	Hey Lou! Really like your new Avatar picture! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not too happy with the site right now, so I've not been around too much, but hopefully will get used to it.


----------



## PurpleCherry (Oct 18, 2010)

TT is going to bankrupt me.


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 18, 2010)

PurpleCherry said:


> TT is going to bankrupt me.


 
	Me too


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 18, 2010)

PurpleCherry said:


> TT is going to bankrupt me.


  	yes i think i shall end up spending more than i should to be honest!


----------



## smalltowngal (Oct 18, 2010)

AndSparkle said:


> Normally, it's the first week of November, Tuesday for online, and Thursday for in stores.. that being said, VV came online on Monday so it's not set.



 	Thanks!  Argh, I'm just not sure what I want now, lol.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm not too crazy about TT, I'll probably pick up and eye palette, a face kit and one or two pigments. Oh yes, and a few dazzleglasses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I need to see proper swatches first though and I think I will just check this out in person instead of ordering online unseen.


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 18, 2010)

The pigments and dazzleglasses are mineeee!!

  	And is anyone getting a few undercurrents? I need someone to tell me it's okay to get another 4 of them...


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 18, 2010)

I never really like holiday collections *eek* Nothing for me.

  	The white on white hurts my eyes, so I don't feel compelled to come here as much as I used to.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 18, 2010)

AndSparkle said:


> The pigments and dazzleglasses are mineeee!!
> 
> And is anyone getting a few undercurrents? I need someone to tell me it's okay to get another 4 of them...



 	I have one Undercurrent (from GMLOL) and have used it twice so far, so I'll say no to back ups personally...


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 18, 2010)

i love undercurrent and use it quite a bit. however i'm not backing it up. popular products like that will get released at least once a year - feline anyone?!


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 18, 2010)

i have undercurrent and have used about a third of it since it came out, not too long ago, i love it, i'm buying one more, as lou said, it will prob be repromoted (it better be) so i can last a year or two with the one i'm getting and what i've got left of the one i have already


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 19, 2010)

How do you all use Undercurrent? It looks pretty.


----------



## lolcats (Oct 19, 2010)

Tartan tale doesn't excite me so not sure I will get anything from it. Plus VV wiped me out.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 19, 2010)

Kirsty said:


> How do you all use Undercurrent? It looks pretty.



 	i use it with anything really! but always on the upper lash line!


----------



## NatalieMT (Oct 19, 2010)

The only problem with the new site is that it is running painfully slow for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 From TT I might get the Warm pigments, Soft Dazzle is a must (so pretty), maybe A Wish Come True, Follow Your Fantasy and Lord It Up. I also fancy the Play It Cool palette just for Hold My Gaze plus the piggggiiiesss yay. Will have to see nearer the time how much of said list I actually get though! Feeling mega broke as of late!


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 19, 2010)

NatalieMT said:


> The only problem with the new site is that it is running painfully slow for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  	Oh, I know that feeling well...


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 20, 2010)

i am so excited about TT the pigments are my only MUST haves, i hope they dont sell out too quickly!


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 20, 2010)

Is the colour story out first or the sets?


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 20, 2010)

AndSparkle said:


> Is the colour story out first or the sets?



 	te colour story and the palettes. then in dec we get the mini sets


----------



## sonia84 (Oct 20, 2010)

LMD84 said:


> te colour story and the palettes. then in dec we get the mini sets


  	That seems forever away, although xmas day is even longer away. I'm undecided whether or not to get these online or instore. I like swatching and seeing things irl as it saves money and i really like the buzz of seeing the new collecions in the store but the idea of getting stuck in hour long traffic both ways and then battling with huge crowds is really pushing me to ordering online.


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah, I'm having the same problem.. I'm gonna be near a store on the saturday.. does anyone think anything will sell out by saturday?


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 21, 2010)

the pigments and pearlglides might


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 22, 2010)

banana1234 said:


> the pigments and pearlglides might








 these will certaintly be the products to get first!


----------



## PurpleCherry (Oct 22, 2010)

I've been looking through my MU collection and I honestly could live without anything from the TT collection. I think it's more the fact that I WANT the pigment sets, not NEED them. I'm actually trying to be good and not buy from any collections until there's something I'm REALLY excited about.


----------



## NatalieMT (Oct 22, 2010)

PurpleCherry said:


> I've been looking through my MU collection and I honestly could live without anything from the TT collection. I think it's more the fact that I WANT the pigment sets, not NEED them. I'm actually trying to be good and not buy from any collections until there's something I'm REALLY excited about.


	This has hit me recently too. I have SO much makeup, like crazy amounts, thousands and thousands of pounds worth and I think I'm going to have to just not buy unless something is really different or special.


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 22, 2010)

yes, i agree, however, the full size pigments are so unique and gorgeous i must have them, undercurrent i have used so much it warrants a back up, and black swan, i dont need it, but i already use my other pearl glides so much it would be a welcome addition.

  	i want, but totally dont need the pink face kit and the cool palette, but this might be dependent on how much money i have at the time... but i find its even worse not getting it, and then i end up spending more getting it off some one on here cos i regret not getting it


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 22, 2010)

banana1234 said:


> yes, i agree, however, the full size pigments are so unique and gorgeous i must have them, undercurrent i have used so much it warrants a back up, and black swan, i dont need it, but i already use my other pearl glides so much it would be a welcome addition.
> 
> i want, but totally dont need the pink face kit and the cool palette, but this might be dependent on how much money i have at the time...* but i find its even worse not getting it, and then i end up spending more getting it off some one on here cos i regret not getting it*


	so true!!


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 22, 2010)

I wish MAC had the Gone But Not Forgotten program in the UK, surely it would be so much easier!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 23, 2010)

AndSparkle said:


> I wish MAC had the Gone But Not Forgotten program in the UK, surely it would be so much easier!


	What is that?


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 23, 2010)

Anitacska said:


> What is that?


  	it's where you contact mac in the states for a certain item. they then find a store that has that item and the store posts it out to you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 postage is slightly more expencive then usual though. but great for finding random older le products!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 24, 2010)

Just wanted to say, I went to Selfridges today and they still had quite a lot of VV, including a whole drawer full of the magically cooling powders. (I had to get a back up, really like mine.) I really don't understand why it's sold out on the website when they have all this stock sitting in one store? Anyway, good for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Oh and I asked and they said TT is out 4th November.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 25, 2010)

Anitacska said:


> Just wanted to say, I went to Selfridges today and they still had quite a lot of VV, including a whole drawer full of the magically cooling powders. (I had to get a back up, really like mine.) I really don't understand why it's sold out on the website when they have all this stock sitting in one store? Anyway, good for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm pleased you backed it up! i love it too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and good news that TT is a little over a week away!


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 25, 2010)

Im dreading TT, I still don't know what I want to get! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Weird that VV is so readily available in stores... maybe they got a second shipment?


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 25, 2010)

AndSparkle said:


> Im dreading TT, I still don't know what I want to get!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	There were some things like beauty powders and one of the MES that have sold out, but they literally had a big drawer full of magically cooling powders.

  	The other funny thing was, every Urban Decay counter I saw was FULL of BOS3 and Naked palettes. I mean a hundred of each piled up! Ebay is full of Naked palettes at crazy prices, but they're actually readily available in shops (my local-ish Boots had several the other day too).


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 25, 2010)

Urban Decay counters had a shipment ready for the christmas rush, this is apparently the last shipment any counters will be getting. The MA in Brum Debenhams told me they were getting 150 and that will be it. I'm assuming that would be the same with other counters?


----------



## sonia84 (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah when i went last month to get my vv haul i walked past the ud counter and they were stacked around 4ft high from the ground. Its weird to think of the demand in the us and we have loads here. I feel like i'm the only person in the world without the naked palette.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 25, 2010)

sonia84 said:


> Yeah when i went last month to get my vv haul i walked past the ud counter and they were stacked around 4ft high from the ground. Its weird to think of the demand in the us and we have loads here. I feel like i'm the only person in the world without the naked palette.


	I did get one, but not sure I actually need it, since I don't often do neutral looks.


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 25, 2010)

I don't have the naked palette or any of the bos... I'd rather get a palette where I can choose all the colours, else I think it's a waste of money.


----------



## sonia84 (Oct 25, 2010)

I have 4 ud palettes which i rarely use as i don't like to use bright colours. I was considering getting the naked palette instead of the tartan palette as the colours are similar but i like the packaging of the mac one.


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 25, 2010)

i didnt think i'd need the naked palette, as i dont wear neutrals much, but ive used it ALOT


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 25, 2010)

banana1234 said:


> i didnt think i'd need the naked palette, as i dont wear neutrals much, but ive used it ALOT








 i use my naked palette all the time! in fact i used the silver colour and black today for a nice smokey eye! then packed on mac reflects pearl glitter for an awesome effect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh and the colour first on the left is my go to highlighter right now!


----------



## ChloeCariad (Oct 25, 2010)

Guys, is the whole collection getting released at once?

  	I thought it was being split into two?


----------



## *Katie* (Oct 25, 2010)

AndSparkle said:


> I wish MAC had the Gone But Not Forgotten program in the UK, surely it would be so much easier!



 	Oh I know!! I wanted the going banana's eyeshadow, but it's only available in the US gone but not forgotten section 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Also, does anyone know if She who dares is available anywhere? :S


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey everyone! I'm planning to go into London this weekend and I'm thinking of getting a few things from VV. A bit late I know! I didn't have much money last month due to me being out of work but I started a new job a couple of weeks ago and get paid this week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to get BoA, Wicked Ways, Strange Potion and Dark Deed. I'll ring up a couple of stores and see if they're still available. Its a shame the website is nearly out of everything!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 25, 2010)

KawaiiPrincess said:


> Hey everyone! I'm planning to go into London this weekend and I'm thinking of getting a few things from VV. A bit late I know! I didn't have much money last month due to me being out of work but I started a new job a couple of weeks ago and get paid this week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I'm pretty sure BooA was sold out at Selfridges, don't know about the lipsticks/glosses.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 25, 2010)

Ooh, I need to ask you this as you're the pigment queen on here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are reflects glitters eyesafe? The ones I have say they're not on the box, but have you actually used them on your eyes lots and are they okay? Thanks!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 26, 2010)

yeah technically they are not eye safe. however i do use them on my lids. just a light dusting. then if i am using a chunkier glitter like the 3d ones and the crystal ones i use the gel mixing medium so that they stay put on my eyes. and i have never had an issue so far


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 26, 2010)

ChloeCariad said:


> Guys, is the whole collection getting released at once?
> 
> I thought it was being split into two?


  	we get the colour story and palettes next week. then the mini kits in dec.


----------



## lolcats (Oct 26, 2010)

Just got a tax rebate so off to look at the colour story and palettes more closely!


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 26, 2010)

totally i love it! its virgin isnt? it is an awesome highlight colour


----------



## Soul Unique (Oct 26, 2010)

Try MAC @ Westfields - 087 0192 5494

  	When I visited last Thursday they had everything except for *She Who Dares* MES, *Toxic Tale* l/s, and the *3 Nail Laquers*.

  	Good Luck!



KawaiiPrincess said:


> Hey everyone! I'm planning to go into London this weekend and I'm thinking of getting a few things from VV. A bit late I know! I didn't have much money last month due to me being out of work but I started a new job a couple of weeks ago and get paid this week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 26, 2010)

Tartan Tale is now up on the US site! Exciting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still don't know what I want though, I thought I'd get one or two eye palettes, but I'm not sure now. Maybe Rockets & Reelers (or whatever it's called), but the others have too many duff shades in them. Don't think I want any of the singles either. Oh well, still got a week to figure it out.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 27, 2010)

yeah virgin is the one! they need to make it into a single shadow!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm wearing it again today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	and i'm skipping all palettes and single shadows now from TT. the payoff seems kinda poop this year and i have dupes for most of the colours anyway. and i cant tell myself i'll take it on holiday and stuff because now i tend to take my ud book of shadows with me anywhere and the naked palette.


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 28, 2010)

What does everyone think of Radiant Jewels d/g? In temptalia's swatches it seems sheer and uneven? I don't know whether I'm just convincing myself I don't need it


----------



## smalltowngal (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm only tempted by lipsticks at the moment :/  I just don't like what was tempting enough to warrant purchasing it.  The lippies are still only maybes.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 28, 2010)

AndSparkle said:


> What does everyone think of Radiant Jewels d/g? In temptalia's swatches it seems sheer and uneven? I don't know whether I'm just convincing myself I don't need it



 	i hate the dazzleglass cremes so i ownt be getting any of them! too runny, gritty and sheer for me


----------



## lolcats (Oct 28, 2010)

Anyone else going to the preview event at kings road next week?


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 28, 2010)

I've just been to Kingston, and the counter there still had almost everything from VV! (They had testers out and didn't have sold out stickers on them, so I'm pretty sure they still had them instock - I didn't ask.) The only things they didn't have were the nail polishes and a couple of lipsticks and lipglasses! They even had both MES. Makes me feel all silly now that I sat by the computer all morning when the collection came online and most of it is still available at counters.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 29, 2010)

Anitacska said:


> I've just been to Kingston, and the counter there still had almost everything from VV! (They had testers out and didn't have sold out stickers on them, so I'm pretty sure they still had them instock - I didn't ask.) The only things they didn't have were the nail polishes and a couple of lipsticks and lipglasses! They even had both MES. Makes me feel all silly now that I sat by the computer all morning when the collection came online and most of it is still available at counters.



 	well to be fair it would have been sods law that if you hadn't sat by your computer the counter would have sold out of everything too!


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 29, 2010)

are we sure on the release dates of TT guys? ive booked a day off next thurs, just incase


----------



## amy_forster (Oct 29, 2010)

Have you ladies seen the Debenhams offer? If you click the link below, put your email & stuff in, they'll email you a £5 voucher to spend in store & there's no minimum spend!!! I got two (different emails!) & used both in different transactions at the MAC counter at my local Debenhams to get a new Blacktrack Fluidline and a VG III lippie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its all good!!!

http://w.shopdebenhams.com/nms/jsp/w...herDebsUKemail


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 29, 2010)

amy_forster said:


> Have you ladies seen the Debenhams offer? If you click the link below, put your email & stuff in, they'll email you a £5 voucher to spend in store & there's no minimum spend!!! I got two (different emails!) & used both in different transactions at the MAC counter at my local Debenhams to get a new Blacktrack Fluidline and a VG III lippie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	awesome!! thanks so much


----------



## amy_forster (Oct 29, 2010)

LMD84 said:


> awesome!! thanks so much


	No worries chick


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 29, 2010)

It is next Thursday for the first part. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






banana1234 said:


> are we sure on the release dates of TT guys? ive booked a day off next thurs, just incase


	Does anyone know if the Mac Glamorous Mineralize Kit (with Noble Touch MES) is going to be available at counters? It says store and online exclusive in the US, but I don't even know if there are any Mac stores in the UK (other than the pro store in London). Or is it going to be an online exclusive? I'd love it, because of the MES, but don't need Indianwood paint pot as I already have it, does anyone want it if I get the kit?


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 29, 2010)

as long as your sure! i'm gunna make sure i get my goodies or else!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 29, 2010)

I asked at the counter in Selfridges, so pretty sure that's correct. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






amy_forster said:


> Have you ladies seen the Debenhams offer? If you click the link below, put your email & stuff in, they'll email you a £5 voucher to spend in store & there's no minimum spend!!! I got two (different emails!) & used both in different transactions at the MAC counter at my local Debenhams to get a new Blacktrack Fluidline and a VG III lippie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 30, 2010)

lovely! what Clarins palette did you get? i saw the holiday one when i was buying my face creams and it was in golden packaging and looked lovely! Clarins stuff is always awesome!


----------



## spunky (Oct 30, 2010)

hiya ladies! sorry i've been MIA for so long, college is getting hectic and i've got myself a new man so i've not been at the computer so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	is it just the colour collection part of TT that's out on thursday? i get so confused with the releases for holiday ones!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 30, 2010)

It IS the holiday one! So pretty! Couldn't pass it up when I could have 15% off. I'm a sucker for discounts and deals. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






spunky said:


> hiya ladies! sorry i've been MIA for so long, college is getting hectic and i've got myself a new man so i've not been at the computer so much
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	Thanks to the lovely Karla Sugar I have managed to work out that Noble Touch MES is most likely just a renamed Engaging because the swatches are the same and she said it looked a lot like Engaging. So I'll be passing on that set, phew!


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (Oct 30, 2010)

I ended up getting Wrong Spell, Briar Rose and a couple of lipsticks from the perm line. I ordered them last night from the website and I noticed Oh So Fair was restocked aswell. They must have got a second shipment or something. I went to Westfield yesterday and they sold out of everything. I'm glad I got some of the VV products from the website


----------



## LouLou69 (Oct 30, 2010)

The closer we are getting to TT the less I think want


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (Oct 30, 2010)

LouLou69 said:


> The closer we are getting to TT the less I think want


	Same! I'm only thinking of getting The Faerie Glen because I don't have anything like it in my lipstick collection and it looks beautiful. Other than that nothing else looks interesting to me from the last upcoming collections for this year. I look forward to next year!


----------



## LouLou69 (Oct 30, 2010)

KawaiiPrincess said:


> Same! I'm only thinking of getting The Faerie Glen because I don't have anything like it in my lipstick collection and it looks beautiful. Other than that nothing else looks interesting to me from the last upcoming collections for this year. I look forward to next year!


	That's the only definite at the moment from me and maybe the cool pigment set


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 30, 2010)

LouLou69 said:


> The closer we are getting to TT the less I think want


	Me too. I mean I still want a few things, but considering how big the collection is (and how much I usually buy from each collection) I don't really want that much.

  	At the moment my list consists of:

  	Moonlight Night pigment and possibly the other two as well, but not sure yet
  	1-2 lipsticks, but need to see them in person
  	2-3 dazzleglass cremes, again need to see in person
  	the pink face kit (cause I didn't get Oh So Fair and don't own the other two either)
  	the pink lip kit
  	Rockers & Reelers e/s palette (subject to liking it in person)
  	Petrol Blue liner (maybe)
  	the pink lipglass set (maybe)
  	the cool and warm pigment sets

  	Okay, I know this sounds quite a lot, but it's nothing really, and a lot of them are maybes!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 31, 2010)

well enjoy your clarinns palette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and welcome back Rach! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	i am only getting a couple of bits from TT now -

  	2x piggies
  	2xlippies

  	and that is it!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow that is very restrained Lou! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which two lipsticks are you getting? I'm thinking probably Full Fuschia and Cut a Caper, and maybe Courting Lilac.



LMD84 said:


> well enjoy your clarinns palette!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 31, 2010)

hee hee! well it's the only time this year i have been restrained! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm going with cut a caper and courting lilac


----------



## ChloeCariad (Nov 2, 2010)

EYESHADOWS ARE UP!


----------



## rockin (Nov 2, 2010)

So far just the single eyeshadows and 'Twists Of Tartan' showing for me. 

  	Ooh, now Noble Knights and Violet My Love kits too


----------



## ChloeCariad (Nov 2, 2010)

All the kits are up from what I can see.  I only have Hark the Heraldry.  Waiting on the pearlglides.  Lips products arent up either.


----------



## rockin (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks like all the kits and palettes are up.

  	I'm waiting for the pigments and pearlglides


----------



## Soul Unique (Nov 2, 2010)

Yep all the kits from chapter 1 are there.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 2, 2010)

Full Fuschia l/s is sold out???


----------



## ChloeCariad (Nov 2, 2010)

Lip products haven't gone up from what I can see?  Aside from in kits?


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes, they are all up. Just waiting for pigments and pearlglide liners.



ChloeCariad said:


> Lip products haven't gone up from what I can see?  Aside from in kits?


----------



## rockin (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't see Courting Lilac?

  	Pigments are there, though


----------



## ChloeCariad (Nov 2, 2010)

I can't see Courting Lilac though.


----------



## Soul Unique (Nov 2, 2010)

Courting lilac is the only one that isn't up yet, i also see the blushes are up now also.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 2, 2010)

You're right, no CL. But where are the pigments, I can't find them?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







rockin said:


> I don't see Courting Lilac?
> 
> Pigments are there, though


----------



## rockin (Nov 2, 2010)

Just look in the regular pigments, and they are among them.

  	Pearlglides are also up - look under eyeliners.  For some reason they don't show up in a search


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 2, 2010)

I cannot find the pigments. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






rockin said:


> Just look in the regular pigments, and they are among them.
> 
> Pearlglides are also up - look under eyeliners.  For some reason they don't show up in a search


----------



## ChloeCariad (Nov 2, 2010)

I cannot see the pigments either.  My order is placed anyway.  I settled on Hark the Heraldry, Undercurrent and Black Line.


----------



## rockin (Nov 2, 2010)

I clicked on Multi-Use, then Pigments, and they are there.  I have them in my 'basket'


----------



## rockin (Nov 2, 2010)

Can't believe Full Fuchsia is sold out before they even start.  I wanted that and also Courting Lilac, which still isn't showing on there for me.

  	In the meantime, I've split my order and put my 'most wanted' items order through, and have the other couple of items in my basket waiting for Courting Lilac to appear. Don't want to miss out again like I did with VV - I ordered within minutes, but they said most of the items were out of stock by the time my order reached the warehouse.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks, now I got them! They're not in the Pigment bit in Eyes -> Shadow -> Pigment, that's where I'd been looking.

  	Do I want Courting Lilac and Cut A Caper???



rockin said:


> I clicked on Multi-Use, then Pigments, and they are there.  I have them in my 'basket'


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 2, 2010)

Can you not go to a counter on Thursday? My counter will most likely have everything for days/weeks after launch. That's why I'm not too fussed about the e/s palettes right now, I need to see them first.



rockin said:


> Can't believe Full Fuchsia is sold out before they even start.  I wanted that and also Courting Lilac, which still isn't showing on there for me.
> 
> In the meantime, I've split my order and put my 'most wanted' items order through, and have the other couple of items in my basket waiting for Courting Lilac to appear. Don't want to miss out again like I did with VV - I ordered within minutes, but they said most of the items were out of stock by the time my order reached the warehouse.


----------



## rockin (Nov 2, 2010)

There's no counter within hours of me, and I'm a Carer so unable to go on long bus rides across the county 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I rely on Temptalia's blog for swatches and reviews to help me decide what I want.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 2, 2010)

I'd be happy to buy it for you if you like (But I can't do free postage, lol). I will most likely go to my counter on Thursday to check out the lipsticks and eyeshadow palettes. Let me know if you want me to.



rockin said:


> There's no counter within hours of me, and I'm a Carer so unable to go on long bus rides across the county
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I think I'll submit my order now, I have 10 items sitting in my basket already. Ouch!


----------



## AndSparkle (Nov 2, 2010)

I can't believe forgot it was coming online today!
  	I've just checked out.. I got Cut a Caper, Passing Fancy and the two pigments, I couldn't be bothered with Later, I think it would be too dark for me to really use :S


----------



## pippa! (Nov 2, 2010)

just submitting an order for lord it up pearlglide and the faerie glen lipstick (not sure this will suit me but i figured i'd take a punt on it and can always pass it on to someone else if i don't love it) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	i THINK i want dashing lassies but i figure i'll get the chance to see that in person at a counter eventually, and the negative reviews are making me think i might be better off making my own neutrals palette, so i'm going to wait on that.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 2, 2010)

well after much thought all i got today was moonlight night and family crest pigment and some brush cleaner! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i skipped the lippies. although i think i want cut a caper, i can always get it another time. if it sells out i am not too fussed.


----------



## sonia84 (Nov 2, 2010)

Were the lip bags and pigment bags £27.50 last year? I'm sure they were much cheaper grr.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 2, 2010)

Collection's still not live? I thought it would be up by now properly.


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 2, 2010)

I ordered over the phone. All done! Got all 3 pigments and undercurrent and black swan! Eeee! Can't wait for box day!


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 2, 2010)

I have been good, I only got 2 things from VV, briar rose and bite of an apple blush, this time round I have been even better, just lord it up pearlglide.

  	I have undercurrant, petrol blue and black line from art supplies. Wanted black swan, but people say the silver/blue sheen isn't visable on the eyes so passed. I also wanted the blooming cheek blush, as I love tippy, however tippy has no dips so do I really need it...I told myself no and passed.

  	Total virtous order of £15.45 inc p & p


----------



## lovesongx (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm skint until Friday, boo hoo!! I wanted Moonlight Night but now it's making me think do I really need it?

  	Have any of you managed to use the Debenhams £5 off voucher at a MAC counter? I know Debenhams (Browns) in Chester has one so I'm wondering if it's worth the trip for me? Thanks!


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm still at work and don't want to risk ordering online from their network lol. I'm only getting The Faerie Glen and Cut A Caper. Not sure about the pigments. I'll think about it before I get home.


----------



## rockin (Nov 2, 2010)

I just spoke to Customer Services on the phone, and she told me the collection is going live 'later this afternoon'.  I enquired about Courting Lilac, and she assured me they have it.  She said the reason Full Fuchsia was showing as sold out was probably also because the collection wasn't officially live yet.


----------



## LouLou69 (Nov 2, 2010)

Placed a very small order for me The Faerie Glen Lipstick and Sir Teddy - strangely underwhelmed by it all am I cured I wonder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quite fancied Reelers and Rockers and a Brush Set but I didn't really need them so for once I didn't bother buying things for buying sake. Just the cool pigment set from the minis which my Mum is buying me for Christmas and that is my holiday collections done


----------



## rockin (Nov 2, 2010)

The Tartan Tales page is coming up when you go to the website now, but it still says the collection is not available, and no sign of Courting Lilac yet


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 2, 2010)

Courting Lilac is now up, but Full Fuschia is still showing as sold out. Oh never mind, I will check the collection out in person on Thursday anyway.



rockin said:


> The Tartan Tales page is coming up when you go to the website now, but it still says the collection is not available, and no sign of Courting Lilac yet


----------



## NatalieMT (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm currently finding TT very underwhelming too, will probably just wait for the minis (particularly the lipglasses) and have them for Christmas. Might even treat myself to some perm line too! I'd just rather keep my money in my pocket for now.

  	I remember a time here where we all would have added everything to bag just for the sake of owning it ha ha!


----------



## rockin (Nov 2, 2010)

Where is Courting Lilac, please?  I can't see it anywhere, and it doesn't show up in a search either


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 2, 2010)

NatalieMT said:


> I'm currently finding TT very underwhelming too, will probably just wait for the minis (particularly the lipglasses) and have them for Christmas. Might even treat myself to some perm line too! I'd just rather keep my money in my pocket for now.
> 
> I remember a time here where we all would have added everything to bag just for the sake of owning it ha ha!



 	yeah i'm the same! last year i went a little nuts. and then this morning i was going through my lippies and saw utter fun - unused!! it's been in my stash since last year and i didnt bother with it. that i why i skipped lip products this time. plus the shadows are not to my taste. at first i was pleased that they were not mes - however the colours are really dupeable, the pattern doesnt run all the way through and they seem quite sheer too.

  	i'm not even getting any pigment sets now i have seen what the new colours look like. so next month i'll just be getting two of the gloss sets. and then for Christmas Nick is getting me some perm shadows that i have been after.


----------



## rockin (Nov 2, 2010)

Woohoo, I found Courting Lilac!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Strangely it's still not showing on the main lipstick page though

  	Unless Full Fuchsia comes back in stock, that's me done for this collection.


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 2, 2010)

has anyone noticed the pink face kit contains rose bp not oh so fair

  	but in the description it says oh so fair, but when u click the mac swatch it says rose beauty powder!? sort it out mac!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 2, 2010)

Yep. And the colours in the eyeshadow palettes are all mixed up too.



banana1234 said:


> has anyone noticed the pink face kit contains rose bp not oh so fair
> 
> but in the description it says oh so fair, but when u click the mac swatch it says rose beauty powder!? sort it out mac!


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (Nov 2, 2010)

Ok so I ended up getting The Faerie Glen. I was also going to get Cut A Caper but I noticed Toxic Tale from VV is back in stock so I got that instead. No more MAC for me this year. I know it seems for away but I'm super excited for Wonder Woman. With prices going up next year I better start saving now


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 2, 2010)

i will check these out in person, i dont trust mac!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 3, 2010)

banana1234 said:


> i will check these out in person, i dont trust mac!



 	yeah the swatches on the mac site are always rubbish. and they seem to be having name issues!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 3, 2010)

You are all being very restrained, I've spent too much already on this collection. I got 4 dazzleglass cremes, the pink lipkit and the pink face kit, 2 pigments and a pearlglide! I also got Impassioned lipstick that I'd wanted for a while. Still want to check out Reelers & Rockers palette and the lipsticks, and of course the pigment and lipglass mini sets next month. I'm ashamed of myself.


----------



## AndSparkle (Nov 3, 2010)

Anitacska said:


> You are all being very restrained, I've spent too much already on this collection. I got 4 dazzleglass cremes, the pink lipkit and the pink face kit, 2 pigments and a pearlglide! I also got Impassioned lipstick that I'd wanted for a while. Still want to check out Reelers & Rockers palette and the lipsticks, and of course the pigment and lipglass mini sets next month. I'm ashamed of myself.


 
	Better to have it, then not and then regret it.


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (Nov 3, 2010)

AndSparkle said:


>


 
  	I thought with VAT increasing the prices would go up?


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah vat is going from 17.5% to 20% I imagine the prices will go up to an odd amount like 78 p or something hen mac will just round it up to a number like 50 or 00. No chance mac will not put heir price up, they're money grabbing *^%%%**!!! (insert expletive here) lol


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 3, 2010)

AndSparkle said:


> Better to have it, then not and then regret it.


	Guess it's true, but in all honesty I have so much stuff already, I could live without more make up, but I'm addicted to buying it. I do use it every day (I'm wearing a full face including 4 eyeshadows today), but even so. Never mind, it'll be fun to open my box when it arrives. And at least I can afford to spend this much on make up, we're not on a tight budget thankfully.


----------



## sonia84 (Nov 3, 2010)

I cracked and ordered the pink lip bag and the pink cheek bag. I was going to go to the counter but id prob see something i'd like and i can't afford it just now. I do want the viva glam bag so if its still up next week i may get it. Does anyone know why the viva glam bag is listed as $36 (same as the lip bags) but they are only charging us £20 for it and not £27.50? not complaining but just baffled


----------



## rockin (Nov 3, 2010)

Anitacska said:


> You are all being very restrained, I've spent too much already on this collection. I got 4 dazzleglass cremes, the pink lipkit and the pink face kit, 2 pigments and a pearlglide! I also got Impassioned lipstick that I'd wanted for a while. Still want to check out Reelers & Rockers palette and the lipsticks, and of course the pigment and lipglass mini sets next month. I'm ashamed of myself.



 	I have to admit, I am ashamed of how much I have spent on this collection, although I know I won't be buying any of the kits or bags.  I ordered the 3 pigments, 2 pearlglides, 3 eyeshadows, 1 Dazzleglass Creme, Courting Lilac, Cut A Caper, The Faerie Glen and Impassioned.


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 3, 2010)

rockin said:


> I have to admit, I am ashamed of how much I have spent on this collection, although I know I won't be buying any of the kits or bags.  I ordered the 3 pigments, 2 pearlglides, 3 eyeshadows, 1 Dazzleglass Creme, Courting Lilac, Cut A Caper, The Faerie Glen and Impassioned.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 3, 2010)

rockin said:


> I have to admit, I am ashamed of how much I have spent on this collection, although I know I won't be buying any of the kits or bags.  I ordered the 3 pigments, 2 pearlglides, 3 eyeshadows, 1 Dazzleglass Creme, Courting Lilac, Cut A Caper, The Faerie Glen and Impassioned.


  	dont eb ashamed! you have bought some lovely things!


----------



## Soul Unique (Nov 3, 2010)

Something for the London girls [and those who can travel up] - I have been holding onto this for sometime, wanted to make sure that MAC was involved again this year and they are!!! Whoo hooo!!!

 [h=3]Carnaby 20% Shopping Party in association with Grazia Magazine[/h]  	 
*For one night only, you can enjoy an exclusive 20% discount in the capital's coolest shopping destination including MAC ladies!!! On Thursday 18th November, from 5pm - 9pm, over 100 shops, restaurants and bars in the 12 streets of Carnaby will be offering an amazing 20% discount.*

  	So hit that link now and register for your ticket!!

  	I just received my ticket 2 mins ago and saw the list of stores so thought yep I can share now!!

  	http://www.carnaby.co.uk/events/events_item.cfm?id=256&CFID=21951867&CFTOKEN=62717242


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 3, 2010)

Got my dispatch e-mail, it's black box day tomorrow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus I'm going to the counter to check out the lipsticks and palettes too!


----------



## ChloeCariad (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey Ladies, RE the Debenhams £5 off voucher,  is it definitely redeemable against MAC?  As the vouchers does say selected concessions are not applicable - I am also looking at getting some more foundation - Estee Lauder.  I have four emails, so four vouchers!  Whee.  I am going to Bristol shopping tomorrow - gonna get a couple of the bags I think - and on the way I have to stop at Cardiff and have an hour to kill - so might go to Debs there too! tee hee!


----------



## ChloeCariad (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm going tomorrow too!  I will happen to be in the Cardiff counter withing the hour it opens - never been to MAC on a collection release day before!  And then the Bristol counter later on - hope I can get a postcard or two - living so far away from MAC means I mostly order online.


----------



## rockin (Nov 4, 2010)

Got my dispatch emails late last night, and according to tracking my boxes have arrived at the Maidstone depot early this morning, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a visit from the courier today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	That Carnaby event looks great, Soul Unique.  Thanks for letting us know about it.  Unfortunately even if I could go to London I wouldn't be able to stay long because of getting home again.  20% off is fantastic for those who can go, though


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 4, 2010)

My tracking email arrived too, but what is the betting that my parents are out when it is delivered, then i have to wait till sat to collect it!


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (Nov 4, 2010)

I got my dispatch email too! Hopefully it will arrive sometime this evening.


----------



## NatalieMT (Nov 4, 2010)

ChloeCariad said:


> Hey Ladies, RE the Debenhams £5 off voucher,  is it definitely redeemable against MAC?  As the vouchers does say selected concessions are not applicable - I am also looking at getting some more foundation - Estee Lauder.  I have four emails, so four vouchers!  Whee.  I am going to Bristol shopping tomorrow - gonna get a couple of the bags I think - and on the way I have to stop at Cardiff and have an hour to kill - so might go to Debs there too! tee hee!


	They are usually not redeemable against beauty or fragrance which is annoying because that is all I buy in Debs! Sometimes if you get a newbie sales person though they will put it through not knowing/realising hee hee.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 4, 2010)

my black box arrived! moonlight night is pretty but not wow worthy. but the family crest is nother story! i havent been so impressed by a pigment in a long time! simply beautiful!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope everybody enjoys their goodies!


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 4, 2010)

mine has apparently arrived.....can't wait to get home from work now!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 4, 2010)

charlotte366 said:


> mine has apparently arrived.....can't wait to get home from work now!



 	you should get it shipped to your work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then you'll have no waiting at all! hee hee!


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 4, 2010)

LMD84 said:


> you should get it shipped to your work!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
	how silly am I!

  	I never even thought to do that!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 4, 2010)

I went to Kingston to check out the collection, but the counter there (in Bentalls) didn't have the colour collection out, apparently some problems with the stock. It was all there, but the Bentalls people were checking through it and Mac hadn't got them by noon, so had to leave without. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Didn't get anything as I found all the eyeshadow palettes quite bleh. I decided to order Cut a Caper, Full Fuschia and Courting Lilac, as well as Family Crest (which I also wanted to check out at the counter, but can't risk missing out on if it's as fab as Lou says! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). So there, another £52.50 spent unseen. *sigh*

  	Also my box came while I was out, but the lady left it in a safe place, so don't have to re-arrange delivery thankfully. I'm a bit underwhelmed by some of the Dazzleglass cremes, but the pigment are nice and so are the face and lip kit.


----------



## rockin (Nov 4, 2010)

Mine has just arrived too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'm sitting here with a hand covered in swatches lol.

  	The shadows are lovely, and very soft indeed.  I love the lipsticks, and am currently wearing The Faerie Glen, which I nearly didn't get as I had thought perhaps it might be a little too pale for me, but this could atually be 'my perfect nude'.  I'll be trying the others out later.

  	Loving the pigments too, especially Later, when swatched wet.  In fact they all look best wet.   I'm looking forward to playing with them all. 

  	I also got freebies of Prep + Prime Skin (one in each box), and I've never had freebies before so I'm very pleased with that


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 4, 2010)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *rockin* 


		I also got freebies of Prep + Prime Skin (one in each box), and I've never had freebies before so I'm very pleased with that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





	I know, me too! Never had a freebie from Mac before!


----------



## sonia84 (Nov 4, 2010)

Anitacska said:


> I know, me too! Never had a freebie from Mac before!


  	Ooh, i wonder if i'll get a sample too. I got a lovely sample of Belle D'opium with my deb order today. I love when companies slip a little extra in.


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 4, 2010)

I only bought one thing so suspect that I prob won't get a sample, if I do it will be a lovely surprise!


----------



## AndSparkle (Nov 4, 2010)

I've not even got my dispatch email let alone my black box.. kinda weird. And nnnoying


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 4, 2010)

I got that too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My Debenhams order came today as well, so I'm spoilt. Love all the Dior palettes I got! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






AndSparkle said:


> I've not even got my dispatch email let alone my black box.. kinda weird. And nnnoying


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 4, 2010)

oh yeah i got the freebie and i just bought two piggies and brush cleaner!


----------



## sonia84 (Nov 4, 2010)

I just got my order dispatched email. Hopefully it should be here tomorrow or sat, fingers crossed.


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 4, 2010)

the faerie glen is my suprise fave

  	i got it and gone romancin' and play it cool palette and the pink face palette

  	i'm suffering from a bad case of 'ive spent too much money' and now feel a bit guilty, like when u eat too much chocolate cake.. lol!

  	in the mail i got the pigments and 2 pearlglides: i am not as impressed with the pigments and black swan as i thought i would but they are still nice items, this might change when i actually use them, rather than swatch, undercurrent was a back up and i still love it so much

  	but the faerie glenn is wow, i love amplefieds so its no surprise but it just goes on so smooth and even and the colour doesnt wash me out, nor is it too warm of a shade, i really didnt expect to like it so much!


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (Nov 4, 2010)

My package came today but I was at work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 DHL left me a card saying they have returned it to a depot in Enfield. I can either collect it from there or arrange a new delivery time. I'll probably collect it on Saturday because the earliest time they can redeliver is from Monday next week. I guess there were no [email protected] couriers available because they normally come during out-of-work hours if you're not at home during the day. Hope I can get my goodies soon!


----------



## pippa! (Nov 4, 2010)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *banana1234* 


		but the faerie glenn is wow, i love amplefieds so its no surprise but it just goes on so smooth and even and the colour doesnt wash me out, nor is it too warm of a shade, i really didnt expect to like it so much!



 	snap! i picked up the faerie glen thinking if i didn't like it i'd pass it on but i think it's my new favourite daily lipstick. i might have to back it up!


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 4, 2010)

if anyone manages to get a postcard can they pick up an extra for me? my counter didnt have any, and i love this promo


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 4, 2010)

i forgot to say, i ordered over the phone this time, and the lovely packing person gave me a sample of prep and prime and moisture lush and a little zoom lash. i was well chuffed! the sales lady on the phone was lovely too. i was suprised cos usually mac give me nothing, no mail outs, nothing!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 5, 2010)

well i'm wearing the family crest on my lids over nice vice paint pot - wet of course! the in the crease i used the matte dark brown from the tempting quad and dazzlelight to highlight - sexy as hell people!!! then i use night violet mattene and jampacked gloss on my lips - i'm channeling Taylor Momsen today i think!


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 5, 2010)

LMD84 said:


> well i'm wearing the family crest on my lids over nice vice paint pot - wet of course! the in the crease i used the matte dark brown from the tempting quad and dazzlelight to highlight - sexy as hell people!!! then i use night violet mattene and jampacked gloss on my lips - i'm channeling Taylor Momsen today i think!


 
	That sounds like a great combination!

  	I also got a prep and prime sample, kind of made up for paying for P & P as I only bought 1 thing.

  	I do however love my Lord it Up pearlglide, its exactly the shade of brown I wanted, can see this being a staple - question being should I back it up?

  	The only thing i have ever backed up before now is Style Snob starflash shadow, because on me its completely different to Satin Taupe.

  	Pearlglides seem to be re-promoted quite frequently but do I take the chance?


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 5, 2010)

Post a photo please, I would love to see it! Now I can't wait for my Family Crest to arrive! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






LMD84 said:


> well i'm wearing the family crest on my lids over nice vice paint pot - wet of course! the in the crease i used the matte dark brown from the tempting quad and dazzlelight to highlight - sexy as hell people!!! then i use night violet mattene and jampacked gloss on my lips - i'm channeling Taylor Momsen today i think!


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (Nov 5, 2010)

Moonlight Night and The Family Crest are sold out on the website.


----------



## sonia84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Today has been a good mac day. My black box came (i got the sample too) and my big order from the clearance bin came too.


----------



## Soul Unique (Nov 5, 2010)

Phew!!! Glad that I was able to purchase both in person yesterday, I guess quite a few online customers already have Later hence why it too hasn't sold out yet.


KawaiiPrincess said:


> Moonlight Night and The Family Crest are sold out on the website.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 5, 2010)

Whoa! That was quick! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






KawaiiPrincess said:


> Moonlight Night and The Family Crest are sold out on the website.


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 5, 2010)

very quick, but then piggies are often popular,

  	I am surprised that other stuff hasn't sold out 2 yet though


----------



## lauraglou (Nov 5, 2010)

My little black box arrived today. Whoop Whoop Whoop.  I ordered all three pigments and the Beauties Play it Cool palette. I've already pressed the piggies into eyeshadow pans and they look absolutely stunning. I'm so excited that I'm not sure which products to try first!


----------



## AndSparkle (Nov 5, 2010)

I finally got my black box and got the sample too... I wonder if they'll change the smaples every month now?


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 5, 2010)

KawaiiPrincess said:


> Moonlight Night and The Family Crest are sold out on the website.


	i saw!! i'm shocked because the piggies dont usually sell out so quick!


----------



## ChloeCariad (Nov 5, 2010)

Well ladies, it seems MAC have mucked around with the pricing.  If you bought the Tis Noble to Give Viva Glam bag before today, you got lucky.  It was on the website for £20, I considered getting it but decided to check out the lipstick in person.  I went to the Cardiff counter, and bought it -  I didn't notice at the time but it cost £27.50!  The girl at the till even told me that she thought it was a steal for £20, and that you saved £5 off buying them individually.  I paid and left.  (I bought other things and had a £5 off voucher for Debenhams - those emails, FYI - are valid against Estee Lauder counters too -  I had £5 off my Doublewear! 
  	Whilst on the bus to Bristol, I clocked the error and took it too the Bristol counter to see if I could have the difference refunded.  It scanned as £27.50 there too!  She tried a couple of the others, and said she was sure that she'd heard it was £20 in training, she said she thought they would have to call HO.  She called her supervisor, who was quite unhelpful.  She thought I was one of these that didn't know what I was talking about - no disrespect to any MUA there, I might not be the best artist, but I KNEW I was 100% right.  I even text my friend to go on the website whilst I was there to check.  In the end, she refused to phone HO, or to check any other way, or refund the difference, so I returned it and got my money back!  I explained I would rather buy it online for that much of a saving!  I was gutted, because I know they will probably discard that kit - even though I didn't even open it, aside to check it was the right kit.  What a waste.  And now, low and behold, I go online to order it tonight - it's gone up to £27.50.  Gutted.  It's cheaper to buy them individually!  MAC really lost the plot with that kit.

  	In other news, I got my black box and LOVE my pearlglides.  Gonna get other colours I think and maybe The Faerie Glen,


----------



## AndSparkle (Nov 5, 2010)

Is it me or is Family Crest so much more pigmented and beautiful then Moonlight Night? That's something I wasn't expecting..


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 6, 2010)

My Family Crest is coming today, so I will answer this later. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






AndSparkle said:


> Is it me or is Family Crest so much more pigmented and beautiful then Moonlight Night? That's something I wasn't expecting..


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 6, 2010)

AndSparkle said:


> Is it me or is Family Crest so much more pigmented and beautiful then Moonlight Night? That's something I wasn't expecting..



 	it totally is!!!


----------



## AndSparkle (Nov 6, 2010)

It's gorgeous! I wish Moonlight Night was like it, it's a bit of a disappointment to me now..
  	although Cut A Caper is pretty damn gorgeous too, it's my new everyday shade, it's not overwhelming at all.. and did anyone else get Passing Fancy? Is it me or does it just feel like a normal d/g?


----------



## sonia84 (Nov 6, 2010)

ChloeCariad said:


> Well ladies, it seems MAC have mucked around with the pricing.  If you bought the Tis Noble to Give Viva Glam bag before today, you got lucky.  It was on the website for £20, I considered getting it but decided to check out the lipstick in person.  I went to the Cardiff counter, and bought it -  I didn't notice at the time but it cost £27.50!  The girl at the till even told me that she thought it was a steal for £20, and that you saved £5 off buying them individually.  I paid and left.  (I bought other things and had a £5 off voucher for Debenhams - those emails, FYI - are valid against Estee Lauder counters too -  I had £5 off my Doublewear!
> Whilst on the bus to Bristol, I clocked the error and took it too the Bristol counter to see if I could have the difference refunded.  It scanned as £27.50 there too!  She tried a couple of the others, and said she was sure that she'd heard it was £20 in training, she said she thought they would have to call HO.  She called her supervisor, who was quite unhelpful.  She thought I was one of these that didn't know what I was talking about - no disrespect to any MUA there, I might not be the best artist, but I KNEW I was 100% right.  I even text my friend to go on the website whilst I was there to check.  In the end, she refused to phone HO, or to check any other way, or refund the difference, so I returned it and got my money back!  I explained I would rather buy it online for that much of a saving!  I was gutted, because I know they will probably discard that kit - even though I didn't even open it, aside to check it was the right kit.  What a waste.  And now, low and behold, I go online to order it tonight - it's gone up to £27.50.  Gutted.  It's cheaper to buy them individually!  MAC really lost the plot with that kit.
> 
> In other news, I got my black box and LOVE my pearlglides.  Gonna get other colours I think and maybe The Faerie Glen,


	I was going to get it next week since it was only £20 but with the price going up i'm gonna pass now. I'm not that fussed with the lip bag i got so i wouldn't pay the extra couple of pounds to get it.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 6, 2010)

I just got my box with another Prep & Prime sample! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Family Crest is nice, but I actually prefer Moonlight Night. No, actually I prefer Later of all three. Got Cut A Caper, Full Fuschia and Courting Lilac and they're all lovely! CL is what I wanted Go For It to be. No more Mac for me now until the pigment and lipglass sets.


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (Nov 6, 2010)

I just noticed Selfridges is now selling MAC on their website. Standard delivery is a bit more at £4.95 but its still a good alternative than having to resort to ebay for popular products that have sold out in collections on the official website.


----------



## AndSparkle (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah I got an email about that.. I think that's the first external site that officially sells mac? I wonder now whether they'll have all the exclusive sets like Nordstrom does in the US?


----------



## Miaow (Nov 6, 2010)

LMD84 said:


> well i'm wearing the family crest on my lids over nice vice paint pot - wet of course! the in the crease i used the matte dark brown from the tempting quad and dazzlelight to highlight - sexy as hell people!!! then i use night violet mattene and jampacked gloss on my lips - i'm channeling Taylor Momsen today i think!



 	 That sounds gorgeous!  I will try something like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I got family crest, lord it up and black line, but I haven't had time to test them out properly yet (or go on specktra!)  Black line looks super pretty though.

  	edit - I got the prep and prime sample too, which I was happy about since I wanted to try it but was unsure about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's really nice though.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 6, 2010)

Miaow said:


> That sounds gorgeous!  I will try something like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	you got some nice things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and yes i like the prep and prime too. i prefer it to the one with spf50 in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not sure why... just feels nicer!


----------



## rockin (Nov 6, 2010)

I went into town today, wearing Follow Your Fantasy, Black Line on top and bottom lash lines - just a very thin line on each, and Cut A Caper lipstick.  No other makeup as I wasn't going anywhere special, plus I was with my Dad, and my parents say "I don't know why you bother wearing any makeup - nobody's going to be looking at you" *sigh*

  	I now find I have gold sparkle under my eyes, all the way down to the cheek bones lol.  I didn't realise Black Line was quite so glittery!


----------



## AndSparkle (Nov 6, 2010)

I found Family Crest really glittery, especially if wet, it just migrates everywhere, I think that's it's only downside. And I never knew the spf 50 prep and prime did the exact same thing as the face one? My spf50 one has separated already and I've only had it 6 weeks!


----------



## pippa! (Nov 6, 2010)

AndSparkle said:


> I found Family Crest really glittery, especially if wet, it just migrates everywhere, I think that's it's only downside. And I never knew the spf 50 prep and prime did the exact same thing as the face one? My spf50 one has separated already and I've only had it 6 weeks!


 
  	that's odd, i've had my prep + prime spf 50 serum since... the beginning of september i think? and mine's okay :? i wonder if they'd let you exchange it, i can't think that it's meant to/would normally separate that quickly?


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 7, 2010)

pippa! said:


> that's odd, i've had my prep + prime spf 50 serum since... the beginning of september i think? and mine's okay :? i wonder if they'd let you exchange it, i can't think that it's meant to/would normally separate that quickly?


  	weird - i bought mine at the begining of may and it's still ok. however i know that alot of people complain about it seperating after a short amount of time. i think it's the spf in it.


----------



## rockin (Nov 7, 2010)

I doubt anyone does look - after all, I'm 45 years old, short and just a little overweight, with greying hair.  I'm also a lone parent (divorced)and carer so look constantly hassled lol.  I don't wear makeup hoping that people will look, though - I wear it for my own confidence (totally lacking), so I feel less of a frump, and as a mask hiding me from the world.  That's what my parents don't get.


----------



## amy_forster (Nov 7, 2010)

rockin said:


> I doubt anyone does look - after all, I'm 45 years old, short and just a little overweight, with greying hair.  I'm also a lone parent (divorced)and carer so look constantly hassled lol.  I don't wear makeup hoping that people will look, though - I wear it for my own confidence (totally lacking), so I feel less of a frump, and as a mask hiding me from the world.  That's what my parents don't get.


	I bet us Specktrettes would look  And I bet you look much better than you think, we all put outselves down at times  I'm sure you looked gorgeous & don't worry about your parents, they're not supposed to get you ;-)


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 7, 2010)

amy_forster said:


> I bet us Specktrettes would look  And I bet you look much better than you think, we all put outselves down at times  I'm sure you looked gorgeous & don't worry about your parents, they're not supposed to get you ;-)


	I agree! I wear make up because a) I don't like how I look without and b) I enjoy putting it on and having fun with it. I'm always gobsmacked at how few women actually wear make up. Not even full face, just mascara and lipstick/lipgloss. Most of the mums at school are normally so plain and in all honesty, a bit of make up would make everyone look a bit better (I have heard someone saying once she thought she didn't need it, well, maybe she doesn't own a mirror 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I always love seeing people with make up on, so I would definitely look!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 7, 2010)

amy_forster said:


> I bet us Specktrettes would look  *And I bet you look much better than you think, we all put outselves down at times * I'm sure you looked gorgeous & don't worry about your parents, they're not supposed to get you ;-)


	this is also very true!


----------



## ilexica (Nov 8, 2010)

I ended up ordering style clan (after missing out on earthly harmony), courting lilac and lord it up (to replace my Teddy kohl which the cat flung between the floorboards). I ummed and ahhed about the kit with baron's rose in it but skipped it in the end. I actually really like the packaging this year but I have to say I'm not really wild about most of the colours.


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (Nov 8, 2010)

Is Peacocky out in February next year? Wonder Woman out in March? I'm starting to save up now because I have a feeling I'm going to be buying alot from those collections!


----------



## ChloeCariad (Nov 8, 2010)

I went back and ordered Faerie Glen and Petrol Blue and Black Swan Pearlglides, two minutes later I discover I got accepted into MACpro lol!  Typical.  Any other ladies in this thread pro holders?


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 8, 2010)

KawaiiPrincess said:


> Is Peacocky out in February next year? Wonder Woman out in March? I'm starting to save up now because I have a feeling I'm going to be buying alot from those collections!


	i believe so! unless we have to wait longer than the states in which case it would be the following months.


----------



## ChloeCariad (Nov 8, 2010)

I am indeed a hair person.

  	It took me awhile to sort myself out - I had to get business cards done ( I needed them anyway) because I only had my certificates - I work for a small salon with a very lacksidasical owner - my payslips do not look professional hahahahah, I did contemplate asking for a letter from her, but she doesn't have headed paper or the ability to provide one in less than 6 months lol.

  	I can't wait to get the card.  Will the macpro site show me the prices in pounds with my ID, does anyone know?  Or do I just try to work it out myself?


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 8, 2010)

ChloeCariad said:


> I am indeed a hair person.
> 
> It took me awhile to sort myself out - I had to get business cards done ( I needed them anyway) because I only had my certificates - I work for a small salon with a very lacksidasical owner - my payslips do not look professional hahahahah, I did contemplate asking for a letter from her, but she doesn't have headed paper or the ability to provide one in less than 6 months lol.
> 
> I can't wait to get the card.  Will the macpro site show me the prices in pounds with my ID, does anyone know?  Or do I just try to work it out myself?


  	i'm not sure to be honest. however if the stuff looks like it's the same price then i'm sure you can use a calculator on your pc to work out the prices. perhaps it deducts the discount at the end?


----------



## freya08 (Nov 9, 2010)

I was just looking on the mac site chapter 2 is there with the lipglass, pigment and nail sets


----------



## rockin (Nov 9, 2010)

Well spotted, Freya!



  	Anita, I've just spotted you on Temptalia's website - that's a very pretty look


----------



## lolcats (Nov 9, 2010)

I think I would quite like the pink gloss set, but I don't think I have enough funds


----------



## LouLou69 (Nov 9, 2010)

they've mucked up again when you add the pigment sets to your basket the wrong names are coming up


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 9, 2010)

bugger! i want the pink and coral lip sets but really cant afford it. i'll have to wait for a while


----------



## sonia84 (Nov 9, 2010)

Last week wiped me out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hopefully last week wiped people out too and the mini sets are safe until next week............sob


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 9, 2010)

ok all is good - i remembered that i am getting £55 cash in the morning from somebody so i ordered the two gloss sets i wanted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this makes me happy again!


----------



## sonia84 (Nov 9, 2010)

I lent my mum £40 last week and my sis paid me back some money she owed me today (just call me barclays) but i spent it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If i'd known i could have had at least one of the lipgloss sets. I do feel like sometimes the universe is trying to keep me away from mac


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 9, 2010)

sonia84 said:


> I lent my mum £40 last week and my sis paid me back some money she owed me today (just call me barclays) but i spent it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	i feel your frustration! they shouldnt have released them early! gah!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 9, 2010)

Ooh I wasn't expecting that! I thought they'd come out in December. Thanks!



LouLou69 said:


> they've mucked up again when you add the pigment sets to your basket the wrong names are coming up


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (Nov 9, 2010)

I would have got the Coral lipglass set if the colours looked nicer. The only one I like is Mimmy and I still have that lipglass from the Hello Kitty collection. I hope they repromote Mimmy as a standard lipglass again. I would love another backup.


----------



## LouLou69 (Nov 9, 2010)

I've emailed them to let them know so I am just leaving it till tomorrow to see if they put it right - I wouldn't mind but my mum is paying for them for my christmas pressie so I don't want any hassle with the order


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 9, 2010)

I've e-mailed them too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let's hope they'll sort it out. Now I'm also thinking I'll leave it and check them out in person on Thursday. I'm going to Kingston Thurs eve as there's a Boots shopping evening with £12 worth of points for £50 purchase which I can't miss anyway.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 10, 2010)

yeah the coral lip set was weird too. it said it was the neutral set after ordering but if i clicked on it, it took me to the coral set! but iordered mine so if they do send me the neutral by accident i'll be asking for the coral for free!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 10, 2010)

I could just order and then get them to exchange, but I really can't be bothered with the hassle. I'm just trying to sort out two things that's gone wrong on eBay and I'm having loads of trouble with my younger daughter at school, so I really don't need extra hassle at the moment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	ETA: Just got a promo e-mail from Mac about Chapter 1. Surely they should be promoting Chapter 2 now, no? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






LMD84 said:


> yeah the coral lip set was weird too. it said it was the neutral set after ordering but if i clicked on it, it took me to the coral set! but iordered mine so if they do send me the neutral by accident i'll be asking for the coral for free!


----------



## lovesongx (Nov 10, 2010)

Just checked and they haven't fixed it yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Warm = cool in basket
  	Cool = smokey
  	Smokey = warm

  	Pink = pink
  	Coral = neutral
  	Neutral = coral


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 10, 2010)

I wonder if mac released early for a reason? The collection doesn't seem to be hugely popular, VV sold out quickly, but other collections don't seem to be selling as well this year?

  	I am gutted though, I kept putting off purchasing a naked palette, now boots, debenhams and house of fraser are all sold out online, and the only counter near me, never got any stock, I want one, but refuse to pay ebay prices!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 10, 2010)

charlotte366 said:


> I wonder if mac released early for a reason? The collection doesn't seem to be hugely popular, VV sold out quickly, but other collections don't seem to be selling as well this year?
> 
> I am gutted though, I kept putting off purchasing a naked palette, now boots, debenhams and house of fraser are all sold out online, and the only counter near me, never got any stock, I want one, but refuse to pay ebay prices!


  	yes that is a good point., i dont think TT is as popular as they thought it would be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so perhaps that si why we have it now. on the plus side it means next month will just be the couture collection so i can now afford to buy a lipstick. i believe it'll be £16.50 like last year.

  	and dont worry about the naked palette. it's perm so you will getone eventually


----------



## stargirl90 (Nov 10, 2010)

The same thing happened to me with the Warm pigments changing to Cool  - I ended up removing it from the basket because I didn't want to risk being sent the wrong one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the Warm set was the only one I fancied so I would have been disappointed.



lovesongx said:


> Just checked and they haven't fixed it yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 10, 2010)

According to Mac it has now been fixed. I'm not going to order online now as I'm going to Kingston tomorrow evening anyway. The only things that have sold out so far are Moonlight Night and Family Crest, so don't think there's going to be a huge rush to buy these sets either.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 10, 2010)

They had chapter 2 a week later in the US too, so I guess it figures.

  	The prices for the couture collection seem really high, $20 for a lipstick/lipglass, I'm afraid it might be more than £16.50 (but I hope I'm wrong).


----------



## LouLou69 (Nov 10, 2010)

oo Boots shopping evenings I forgot about that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The website is fixed now anyways  x


----------



## ChloeCariad (Nov 10, 2010)

I hope that my order isn't messed up - I was in my dad;s house , we were having a party - saw was Lou wrote on Twitter and snuck onto my sister's laptop to order - I wanted the pink lip set, the Smokey pig and the lacquers.  My email from MAC had them down right anyway - I do fancy the Cool set and the coral glosses - so if they sent them I'd keep them and hope they would be available still next week! hahahaha.

  	I just got my MAC order from Monday today too - I went back and got the Faerie Glen, Black Swan and Petrol Blue. I have actually bought quite a lot from TT, considering I wasn't impressed,  4 Pearlglide, Lipstick, and Hark the Heraldry, plus the kits.  My sister bought me Cut a Caper for my birthday too!  Just lucky that I had a tax rebate this week to pay for most of it!  Now I too shalll be able to afford one item from the Couture collection.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 11, 2010)

dont worry sweetie! my order arrived today and it was fine! no messed up crap to deal with! the pink gloss set is soooo pretty! coral is nice too but i love the pink so much more! and the tins they come in a pretty cool too


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 11, 2010)

I went to the counter in Kingston - chapter 2 isn't out until December! So I'm off to order online.

  	Also, I've finally managed to check out Chapter 1 properly and ended up getting Reelers & Rockers after all, plus saw all the tartan eyeshadows and I have to say they are all very pretty! I didn't get any because for £15 each they are very pricey, even though they are much bigger than normal eyeshadows. Did anyone get any of them? I'm now thinking I might just get Golden Crown. I don't know....

  	Oh and they still had all 3 pigments in stock too!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 12, 2010)

Anitacska said:


> I went to the counter in Kingston - chapter 2 isn't out until December! So I'm off to order online.
> 
> Also, I've finally managed to check out Chapter 1 properly and ended up getting Reelers & Rockers after all, plus saw all the tartan eyeshadows and I have to say they are all very pretty! I didn't get any because for £15 each they are very pricey, even though they are much bigger than normal eyeshadows. Did anyone get any of them? I'm now thinking I might just get Golden Crown. I don't know....
> 
> Oh and they still had all 3 pigments in stock too!


	i knew they weren't meant to be released yet! honestly i think the big shadows are a bit of a waste of money. they're all so sheer and the way i see it is that although they are bigger you will use more just building the colour up! plus the colours arent that unique and i know i have nicer versions in my collection. but that is just me of course!  reeler and rockers palette is lovely! i hope you enjoy that! the colours are all fabulous! i skipped only because i have the dupes in pigment form.


----------



## Miaow (Nov 12, 2010)

Anitacska said:


> I went to the counter in Kingston - chapter 2 isn't out until December! So I'm off to order online.
> 
> Also, I've finally managed to check out Chapter 1 properly and ended up getting Reelers & Rockers after all, plus saw all the tartan eyeshadows and I have to say they are all very pretty! I didn't get any because for £15 each they are very pricey, even though they are much bigger than normal eyeshadows. Did anyone get any of them? I'm now thinking I might just get Golden Crown. I don't know....
> 
> Oh and they still had all 3 pigments in stock too!


 
	Good news about the pigments, I'm still wondering if to get later - but I don't think I'll wear it enough!   And hm the big eyeshadows are the same price as the pigments, which I'd prefer so I'm not getting any.  Plus they looked kind of blah, I liked the grey one and the purpley one, but I think there are nicer grey and purple eyeshadows out there, by mac which makes them £11 intead of £15 - much better!

  	My "maybes" on the second part are - the coral lipglosses (I might get this, because I use cha cha regularly and love peaches and corals!  Also I really want mimmy.)  The smokey pigments set (not sure) and one of the brush sets - although my friend said she went to check these out in person and they didn't feel as nice as the regular brushes, but then I do love them for my purse... =/  Reelers and rockers looks lovely from the swatches    The only reason I'm not getting it is because I already have too many gold colours - but they are beautiful!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 13, 2010)

^^ mimmy is worth getting the coral kit for! it's awesome!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 13, 2010)

Got my black box today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is it just me, or is Mac getting faster at shipping? I only ordered on Thursday night and already got my box, didn't ask for named day or anything, just normal free shipping. Last 3 times now I've got my goodies within 2 days of ordering. Thumbs up to Mac for that!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 14, 2010)

yeah i think they have gotten quicker too! or perhaps that is a sign that they are quicker because they're not getting as many orders perhaps? glad you got your goodies!


----------



## LouLou69 (Nov 14, 2010)

LMD84 said:


> ^^ mimmy is worth getting the coral kit for! it's awesome!


 
	I need to dig Mimmy out again such a pretty colour


----------



## Miaow (Nov 14, 2010)

LMD84 said:


> I need to dig Mimmy out again such a pretty colour


	Hmm okay maybe I do need the coral kit!


----------



## sonia84 (Nov 17, 2010)

Ah its killing me waiting for my parcel. It was dispatched from the local DHL warehouse at 7.45, Hurry up and come already.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 17, 2010)

Does anyone know if the Marcel Wanders collection going to be online exclusive? I seem to recall Baroque Boudoir was, but I might be wrong. I like some of the lipsticks and lipglosses, but will not order unseen especially as the prices are horribly high for that collection.


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 17, 2010)

FYI glamour magazine is giving away nails Inc full size nailvarnishes at the mo. It's only £2


----------



## sonia84 (Nov 17, 2010)

Ooh i got an adorable eye make up remover sample with this order. If mac are going to keep doing this i may start ordering online everytime.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 17, 2010)

Ooh, how cool! I got the Prep & Prime 3 times in a row. What did you order by the way?



sonia84 said:


> Ooh i got an adorable eye make up remover sample with this order. If mac are going to keep doing this i may start ordering online everytime.


----------



## sonia84 (Nov 17, 2010)

I ordered the pink minis, the coral minis and some travel containers to bump up the free shipping. I go the prep and prime last order. The bottle looks around the same size/style as the holiday pigments. V. cute.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 18, 2010)

that's awesome! i am hoping i get an eye make up remover too soon as i have had prep and prime many times now! and it is awesome that mac are doing this  i love mini sized items!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 18, 2010)

Just saw Temptalia's review on the Marcel Wanders lipsticks and lipglosses and I really like them! Might pick up the peachy ones.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 18, 2010)

i shall be getting Digna the deep red one and that is it


----------



## sonia84 (Nov 18, 2010)

I do like the peachy one but i'm not sure i would stump up the cash for it. Last years collection flew off the website the same day, not sure if this one will.


----------



## *Katie* (Nov 18, 2010)

You get free samples if yuou buy online?!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 19, 2010)

Yes, it seems Mac are now giving out samples with each order! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





	I think I will get Gesina and Martha l/s and Beatrix l/s.

  	I contacted Mac and they can't confirm, but think it will be online exclusive.



*Katie* said:


> You get free samples if yuou buy online?!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 19, 2010)

lets just hope they always give out free samples in the future now!  it rocks! and to be fair i'm thinking of getting prep and prime skin because i prefer it to the one with spf in it


----------



## pippa! (Nov 20, 2010)

hey everyone, quick heads up - selfridges is having a 20% off weekend (24-26 november) for those who register by midnight 23rd november. it's only 10% off beauty, but it LOOKS like this the 10% should work on mac!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 20, 2010)

thanks for the tip!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 20, 2010)

Debenhams are having a 10% off beauty sale as well, in store and online (although there's no Mac online).


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 21, 2010)

i wish the debenhams in lincoln did mac... but they do bugger all beauty stuff really. they dont even have Chanel!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 21, 2010)

I agree! We have a small Debenhams here and they only have Estee Lauder, Lancome, Benefit and Clinique, but I've just been to the one in Guildford and they used to sell Chanel, but they've stopped now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They also don't sell Urban Decay anymore, nor Givenchy. I wish there was one nearby that sold Mac, Guerlain, Chanel, Givenchy, UD, but the only one I know of is the one on Oxford Street (in fact I'm not too sure about Urban Decay and Mac over there!).



LMD84 said:


> i wish the debenhams in lincoln did mac... but they do bugger all beauty stuff really. they dont even have Chanel!


----------



## Soul Unique (Nov 21, 2010)

Everything but MAC.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 22, 2010)

yeah there isnt anywhere in lincoln that sells givenchy and guerlain which kinda sucks. our debenhams has ud, lacombe, clarins, dior, clinique and ysl.


----------



## ChloeCariad (Nov 22, 2010)

Both my local Debenhams just have Lauder, Lancome, Benefit, Clinique and one has Smashbox.    There's one that's not too far (but not close enoguh for me to pop into on collection dates) that has higher end stuff like Chanel, but no MAC.    Just the Cardiff store and counter.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm cross with Debenhams anyway because I have a ton of points on my Beauty Club card, but they only convert £15 worth of points every months, so it's going to take me months to be able to use them. I can't even buy the Guerlain lipstick that I want with the £15 reward I have at the moment! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Boots is much better in that sense, at least you can spend what you have on your card. My local(ish) Boots has Chanel, Dior and Urban Decay which is nice.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 22, 2010)

yeah i agree that the boots card is way better! although my boots dont have ud or chanel  boo!!


----------



## GoldenFairy (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi girls - OMG how cute is this Shu Uemura Christmas release?! I picked up the miracle cherry blush tint yesterday and it is the perfect pinky flush and it's in the cutest packaging ever!

  	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEPYOLPPPZo


----------



## anita22 (Nov 22, 2010)

John Lewis also had 10% off beauty over the weekend (not sure if it's still running?) so I bought some Bobbi Brown goodies. I love Xmas for makeup shopping, there's so many gorgeous sets and things...


----------



## amy_forster (Nov 22, 2010)

Are there any MAC releases in December or are we graced with a break?!? I've got so much to do over the next couple of weeks, a break would be good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've just started my xmas party dress and I've got a little under two weeks to finish it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It'll all be worth it though once it's finished


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 22, 2010)

Marcel Wanders, plus Tartan Tale chapter 2 coming to the counters (but that's been out online for a couple of weeks now).



amy_forster said:


> Are there any MAC releases in December or are we graced with a break?!? I've got so much to do over the next couple of weeks, a break would be good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pippa! (Nov 22, 2010)

what's everyone looking forward to from the marcel wanders collection?

  	tbh i'm not REALLY that into anything - initially i liked the look of some of the lip products, the compact, and the solid scent, but now i'm just lusting after the sheer mystery powder compact. but i'm a bit worried as it only comes in the two shades, and i'm pale as a ghost! seriously, i can just about get away with msfn in the lightest shade. plus i just splashed out on some chanel loose powder (which is in a GIANT container and will probably last a lifetime!!). but the marcel wanders packaging is so lovely and i'm a sucker for limited things... can anyone who's tried the mystery powders before give me any info on them? i'm a total newbie, thanks! x


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 22, 2010)

lou, you can order the things u want from ud instore at boots and pay with your points, delivery is free if u spend over £50 or have it as an instore collection its free anyway, or u can pay a little to have it delivered to you,

  	you just cant use you points online from your computer, but we order the things instore for you via boots.com and u can use your points as we can put it in the card reader and deduct the points, hope that helps! just write down the item code of what u want from the boots website to make things quicker


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 23, 2010)

banana1234 said:


> lou, you can order the things u want from ud instore at boots and pay with your points, delivery is free if u spend over £50 or have it as an instore collection its free anyway, or u can pay a little to have it delivered to you,
> 
> you just cant use you points online from your computer, but we order the things instore for you via boots.com and u can use your points as we can put it in the card reader and deduct the points, hope that helps! just write down the item code of what u want from the boots website to make things quicker


	aha! that is great news! thanks for letting me know that! i would much rather buy my ud stuff from boots to get the points! awesome tips sweetie! i appriciate it!


----------



## NatalieMT (Nov 25, 2010)

I've been really naughty as of late, keep buying loads of stuff! Got a Light Flush MSF, another Porcelain Pink MSF, Shy Girl l/s, Angel l/s, Milk piggie, Pink Bronze piggie and Pink Pearl piggie and then Honesty e/s, Naked Lunch e/s, Humid e/s and Well Dressed blush.

  	I'm thinking of taking a little trip to Debenhams one evening for one of the lipglass mini sets but I don't know whether I should be good and stay home ha ha. I'm quite excited for Marcel Wanders, looks really cute, I won't buy a lot (don't do MAC foundation/powder anymore, too dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but the lipsticks etc for sure look lovely!


----------



## stargirl90 (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice haul, Shy Girl is my all-time fave MAC l/s and Well Dressed is my all-time fave blush!


NatalieMT said:


> I've been really naughty as of late, keep buying loads of stuff! Got a Light Flush MSF, another Porcelain Pink MSF, Shy Girl l/s, Angel l/s, Milk piggie, Pink Bronze piggie and Pink Pearl piggie and then Honesty e/s, Naked Lunch e/s, Humid e/s and Well Dressed blush.
> 
> I'm thinking of taking a little trip to Debenhams this evening for one of the lipglass mini sets but I don't know whether I should be good and stay home ha ha. I'm quite excited for Marcel Wanders, looks really cute, I won't buy a lot (don't do MAC foundation/powder anymore, too dark
> 
> ...


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 25, 2010)

NatalieMT said:


> I've been really naughty as of late, keep buying loads of stuff! Got a Light Flush MSF, another Porcelain Pink MSF, Shy Girl l/s, Angel l/s, Milk piggie, Pink Bronze piggie and Pink Pearl piggie and then Honesty e/s, Naked Lunch e/s, Humid e/s and Well Dressed blush.
> 
> I'm thinking of taking a little trip to Debenhams this evening for one of the lipglass mini sets but I don't know whether I should be good and stay home ha ha. I'm quite excited for Marcel Wanders, looks really cute, I won't buy a lot (don't do MAC foundation/powder anymore, too dark
> 
> ...


  	yeah that is an awesome haul! you got some of my fave items! pink bronze and pink pearl are super awesome pigments!!


----------



## NatalieMT (Nov 25, 2010)

My friend on another cosmetics forum was/is moving house, she was clearing out a lot of her makeup as she had barely touched or had bought for backup and therefore didn't want to take it with her, I offered to take it off her hands for some $$$. The piggies were £4 each, the l/s £3 each, Porcelain Pink £5 and Light Flush was £9! The rest I bought from a counter but still all in all I haven't actually spent that much.


----------



## rockin (Nov 25, 2010)

I can confirm that the 10% Selfridges discount does work on  MAC, but the standard 'within 5 days' delivery charge is £4.95, so you have to order a few things to make it worth while as it eats up your discount (I've been having a play)


----------



## seabird (Nov 25, 2010)

i realised this also, so i ordered my pink friday 4 lipstick from mac directly instead, as it was infact cheaper. !


rockin said:


> I can confirm that the 10% Selfridges discount does work on  MAC, but the standard 'within 5 days' delivery charge is £4.95, so you have to order a few things to make it worth while as it eats up your discount (I've been having a play)


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 26, 2010)

apparantly the pink friday lippie  has sold out on the uk site already!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 26, 2010)

Does that mean they won't restock for next Friday? Anyway, I don't even care, lol, never wanted it myself.



LMD84 said:


> apparantly the pink friday lippie  has sold out on the uk site already!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 26, 2010)

yeah i dont want it either! and i'm not sure. perhaps they deliberately only let so many get purchased today so they have enough to stagger out?


----------



## spunky (Nov 27, 2010)

hey ladies! back for a wee bit 

	i'm kinda getting bored of mac just now [i know, i know]. everything seems so samey and blehhh. i hope they can bring me back round, i feel like i'm cheating on them


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 28, 2010)

spunky said:


> i'm kinda getting bored of mac just now [i know, i know]. everything seems so samey and blehhh. i hope they can bring me back round, i feel like i'm cheating on them


	hey sweetie! yeah my mac hauls have down graded in size massivley because i'm not so into the collections as of late.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 29, 2010)

Does anyone know when the Marcel Wanders collection is going online?


----------



## NatalieMT (Nov 29, 2010)

spunky said:


> i'm kinda getting bored of mac just now [i know, i know]. everything seems so samey and blehhh. i hope they can bring me back round, i feel like i'm cheating on them


	Really don't feel guilty, I'm the same as you ladies! Haven't been buying anything like the amount of MAC that I used to. I still love MAC don't get me wrong but it's hard to get excited at the collections when everything is a bit so/so. I've kind of dabbled in buying Illamasqua instead, but it's a little theatrical for me but I have found Bobbi Brown foundations etc that are perfect so I figure it's okay to branch out if it's going to make me look better ha ha!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 29, 2010)

Anitacska said:


> Does anyone know when the Marcel Wanders collection is going online?



 	i'm hoping it might be online today...


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 30, 2010)

yup it's online! just search for what you want. i bought digna but it was £17!!! ouch! good job that was the only thing i bought for myself this month! the other items i got were gifts.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 30, 2010)

Yay! I've just noticed it's up too, ordered Gesina, Martha and Beatrix. Plus a Brow Set in Show Off as I've just run out (so it doesn't count!). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's it for me now until Cham Pale.



LMD84 said:


> yup it's online! just search for what you want. i bought digna but it was £17!!! ouch! good job that was the only thing i bought for myself this month! the other items i got were gifts.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 30, 2010)

enjoy your haul! and i have just realised that the lippie was £17.50! in my excitment i miss-read the price! oops!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 1, 2010)

Gesina, Digna, Mary and Beatrix, plus both powders are already sold out!


----------



## NatalieMT (Dec 1, 2010)

I wanted Catharina, Aleydis and Beatrix but I absolutely cannot justify the price. I think with those 3 items the basket came to over £50! Big ouch indeed! I have also decided I want the Pink 4 Friday lipstick, just when I can't have it ha ha.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 1, 2010)

NatalieMT said:


> I wanted Catharina, Aleydis and Beatrix but I absolutely cannot justify the price. I think with those 3 items the basket came to over £50! Big ouch indeed! I have also decided I want the Pink 4 Friday lipstick, just when I can't have it ha ha.


	yeah i know what you mean! it is very expencive!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 1, 2010)

Mine's coming tomorrow! That is if the courier makes it, it's been snowing all evening and not really wanting to stop.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 2, 2010)

Anitacska said:


> Mine's coming tomorrow! That is if the courier makes it, it's been snowing all evening and not really wanting to stop.



 	i've not had a dispatched email yet  boo!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm still waiting for the courier, she normally comes much earlier in the day, so might not come now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't know why though because my husband made it to work fine and school's open today as well. 



Anitacska said:


> i've not had a dispatched email yet  boo!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 2, 2010)

that will be a shame if you dont get it. lincoln is at a standstill with the snow. knee deep at my house! not cool!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 2, 2010)

It's not even deep here, just 10 cm or so, drove to Sainsbury's fine, all the main roads are clear. No package though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not happy.



Anitacska said:


> that will be a shame if you dont get it. lincoln is at a standstill with the snow. knee deep at my house! not cool!


----------



## banana1234 (Dec 2, 2010)

yeah its knee deep here too, but alas i have not had the day off work, i've had to walk for 45 mins in the freezing cold every sodding day


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 2, 2010)

yeah ive been having to walk too! 2.5 miles up and down a super steep hill easch way. no impressed. managed to snag a bus home though - they set them running again this afternoon thank goodness


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 3, 2010)

The pavements are very icy around here, but most of the roads are fine, yet I still haven't received my black box. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm getting really annoyed now. Has anyone received theirs yet?


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 3, 2010)

Anitacska said:


> The pavements are very icy around here, but most of the roads are fine, yet I still haven't received my black box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	well i got the despatched email yesterday which means usually it should have come today however it didn't. and i'm kinda pissed because part of a secret santa gift was in that box and i'm meant to be posting it monday! FFS!!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 4, 2010)

Mine finally arrived today! I really like everything I got (Martha and Gesina l/s and Beatrix l/g), and wore Gesina with Estee Lauder Gold lipgloss on top to the school Christmas fair straight away! Very nice!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 4, 2010)

yay! i'm pleased your goodies finally arrived! i'm still wiating!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Such a pain this waiting around. I'm sure you'll like it though.



LMD84 said:


> yay! i'm pleased your goodies finally arrived! i'm still wiating!


----------



## rockin (Dec 4, 2010)

Anitacska said:


> Mine finally arrived today! I really like everything I got (Martha and Gesina l/s and Beatrix l/g), and wore Gesina with Estee Lauder Gold lipgloss on top to the school Christmas fair straight away! Very nice!


  	What is the name of the gold lipgloss, please?  I'm on the lookout for a sheer gold lipgloss to wear over red and fuchsia lipsticks, and recommendations would be very welcome.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 5, 2010)

It is called Gold, it was part of last year's Christmas collection, so a LE I'm afraid. You could try Instant Gold lustreglass though. Other than that Goldirocks dazzleglass? I'm probably not the best person to ask though. Hopefully someone will have lots of ideas.


----------



## rockin (Dec 5, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 6, 2010)

my package better arrive today or i shall not be happy!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 6, 2010)

ok so what sucks is that my package did not arrive even though when tracking it the status was out for delivery! so bloody annoyed! but what can i do other than ring up and moan in the morning?! boo!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 7, 2010)

sorry it's me again! i swear i am about to loose it with mac and dhl! i'm trying to be nice and polite on the phone but mac keep fobbing me off... or tried to at least! they tried telling me that my package has been held up due to the weather. i asked why it was out for delivery since the 4th then. mac said it couldnt be delievered because of the weather so it went back to the depot. i said when that happens it tells you that on the tracking. and as for it not being able to be delieverd we have had dhl arrive every day even though the weather is bad! because they deliver stuff to my shop for worky things. she then went silent and said that because the saturday was the 4th it wasnt delieverd that day - i said wrong again because dhl turned up to deliver something my a work mate - granted the guy came in his own car and with his wife in it - but we still had a dhl delivery. she then says that guy in the car should have had my black box - why give me the run around then?!? i knew it should have been here by now! they are going to call me back with what they can do. so far i'm not impressed with mac customer service - never got my other b2m lippie for those who remember either!!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh that really sucks Lou! My package came on Saturday, so no reason why yours shouldn't have been delivered then. Also I can't believe you never got your B2M lipstick, that's bloody scandalous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






LMD84 said:


> sorry it's me again! i swear i am about to loose it with mac and dhl! i'm trying to be nice and polite on the phone but mac keep fobbing me off... or tried to at least! they tried telling me that my package has been held up due to the weather. i asked why it was out for delivery since the 4th then. mac said it couldnt be delievered because of the weather so it went back to the depot. i said when that happens it tells you that on the tracking. and as for it not being able to be delieverd we have had dhl arrive every day even though the weather is bad! because they deliver stuff to my shop for worky things. she then went silent and said that because the saturday was the 4th it wasnt delieverd that day - i said wrong again because dhl turned up to deliver something my a work mate - granted the guy came in his own car and with his wife in it - but we still had a dhl delivery. she then says that guy in the car should have had my black box - why give me the run around then?!? i knew it should have been here by now! they are going to call me back with what they can do. so far i'm not impressed with mac customer service - never got my other b2m lippie for those who remember either!!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 7, 2010)

well with the b2m thing i just gave up - i spent ages on the phone as well as sending various emails to get nothing back. just really annoying. and mac still didnt ring me back. i called them at about 3pm and they said they were still trying to get hold of the driver that had my package. doh!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 7, 2010)

Have you tried ringing DHL directly? Mind you, I e-mailed them on Friday to ask about why I hadn't had my package (the driver picked it up on Thusday morning) and they e-mailed back yesterday to let me know it was delivered on Saturday. Not much help really.



LMD84 said:


> well with the b2m thing i just gave up - i spent ages on the phone as well as sending various emails to get nothing back. just really annoying. and mac still didnt ring me back. i called them at about 3pm and they said they were still trying to get hold of the driver that had my package. doh!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 7, 2010)

yeah i called dhl yesterday who told me they had no ifomation at all. i was on hold for ages to be told to bugger off essentially! i've still heard nothing from mac. i shall call again in the morning if nothing has happened tommorow. this is bloody stupid


----------



## banana1234 (Dec 7, 2010)

next time lou, mail me ur empties and i'll b2m for you, and mail it back to you x


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 8, 2010)

banana1234 said:


> next time lou, mail me ur empties and i'll b2m for you, and mail it back to you x



 	aw thanks sweetie! i shall take you up on that offer for sure! i'll wiat until i have enough for 3 lippies then i shall message you.  thank you so much!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 8, 2010)

Any news, Lou?


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 8, 2010)

Anitacska said:


> Any news, Lou?



 	well i called mac at 9am - however they said they were still trying to track the package. i said it wasnt good enough and that they needed to re-send my stuff - including finding another digna lippie. they said they would see what they would do - they could post the package before noon and it would arrive to me tommorow morning. they said they'd call me back. but by 3pm nobody had!! so i called again and a woman said they found my package and that it was being delieverd today... guess what hasnt arrived! pissed is not the word!


----------



## banana1234 (Dec 8, 2010)

banana1234 said:


> aw thanks sweetie! i shall take you up on that offer for sure! i'll wiat until i have enough for 3 lippies then i shall message you.  thank you so much!


	anytime sweetheart!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 9, 2010)

That's just ridiculous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to Mac!



Anitacska said:


> well i called mac at 9am - however they said they were still trying to track the package. i said it wasnt good enough and that they needed to re-send my stuff - including finding another digna lippie. they said they would see what they would do - they could post the package before noon and it would arrive to me tommorow morning. they said they'd call me back. but by 3pm nobody had!! so i called again and a woman said they found my package and that it was being delieverd today... guess what hasnt arrived! pissed is not the word!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 9, 2010)

well the package arrived today... finally! i called them at 9am and spoke to a bloke. i told him how annoyed i was that i have been fobbed off, never called back and just generally not had good service. he said he'd make sure the package was delievered today and that he would call me to update me. luckily he called back assuring me it would arrive and it did! phew! so i posted off the gifts and hopefully they wil get to my secret santa before xmas!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 9, 2010)

Halleluya!



LMD84 said:


> well the package arrived today... finally! i called them at 9am and spoke to a bloke. i told him how annoyed i was that i have been fobbed off, never called back and just generally not had good service. he said he'd make sure the package was delievered today and that he would call me to update me. luckily he called back assuring me it would arrive and it did! phew! so i posted off the gifts and hopefully they wil get to my secret santa before xmas!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 10, 2010)

hee hee! yup! i'm one happy lady!


----------



## AndSparkle (Dec 10, 2010)

Woah.. it's been a while. Stupid uni applications! How is everyone? And does anyone know what date Cham Pale etc come out? Marcel Wanders didn't really impress me


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 11, 2010)

AndSparkle said:


> Woah.. it's been a while. Stupid uni applications! How is everyone? And does anyone know what date Cham Pale etc come out? Marcel Wanders didn't really impress me



 	good luck with your uni application! where are you applying for?  cham pale should be out first thus in jan however usually we got those collections just after xmas so watch out


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 13, 2010)

In case anyone hasn't had the e-mail, Mac are offering free delivery on ALL order until midnight Wednesday 15th Dec! No code to use, website gives you free delivery instantly.


----------



## AndSparkle (Dec 13, 2010)

AndSparkle said:


> good luck with your uni application! where are you applying for?  cham pale should be out first thus in jan however usually we got those collections just after xmas so watch out


 
	Thank you! I'm applying for various Marketing & Advertising courses at Birmingham City University, Staffordshire, Coventry, Worcester and Northampton. I'm so glad I'm applying for 2011 so I skip the fee increases! Well.. that's if I get the grades haha 
	Ahh, I heard it was going to be boxing day by someone.. but if I remember correctly it came out the last thurs of December for the post-xmas collections? I'm hoping it comes out asap tbh, else all my money will be gone!


----------



## banana1234 (Dec 13, 2010)

Anitacska said:


> In case anyone hasn't had the e-mail, Mac are offering free delivery on ALL order until midnight Wednesday 15th Dec! No code to use, website gives you free delivery instantly.



 	thank you for telling me this

  	and also ARGH why did you tell me this!!! i ended up getting the cyndi lipstick, gloss, sumptuous olive pro pan, and the new pro longwear concealer

  	i didnt need any of these, but im sure they will all be lovely


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 14, 2010)

Hahaha! Sorry about that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have managed to exercise remarkable self control and didn't order anything. I'm just waiting for Cham Pale and Stylishly Yours, and then I'll blow £££'s on more Mac stuff I don't need. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anitacska said:


> thank you for telling me this
> 
> and also ARGH why did you tell me this!!! i ended up getting the cyndi lipstick, gloss, sumptuous olive pro pan, and the new pro longwear concealer
> 
> i didnt need any of these, but im sure they will all be lovely


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 14, 2010)

yeah i was tempted to order but i dont have any money left for myself now. i have just paid to get my hair done which was £72 so certaintly no money for mac. and i have spent a small fortune on gifts and such too...


----------



## AndSparkle (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you  Ooh, what did you do?


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 14, 2010)

I think Peacocky might come out in February, since it's released in January in the US. But I might be wrong. Hope I'm not though, 3 great collections at the same time is not a good idea.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 15, 2010)

yeah peacocky will be feb


----------



## NatalieMT (Dec 17, 2010)

So I log on this morning in the hope of getting a Pink 4 Friday lipstick and wasn't even half 9 and they were all totally sold out! Guess that's me not getting one because they're going for £50 or so on Ebay and I'm not that stupid ha ha!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 17, 2010)

NatalieMT said:


> So I log on this morning in the hope of getting a Pink 4 Friday lipstick and wasn't even half 9 and they were all totally sold out! Guess that's me not getting one because they're going for £50 or so on Ebay and I'm not that stupid ha ha!


 
	yeah i'm not getting one either. its crazy how limited they were!!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 17, 2010)

It's ridiculous. I didn't want one, so don't care much, but they could've sold so many more. But then that's always the case with hyped up stuff like Stereo Rose and Marine Life.



NatalieMT said:


> yeah i'm not getting one either. its crazy how limited they were!!


----------



## banana1234 (Dec 17, 2010)

i think this is why im almost 'over' mac lately


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 17, 2010)

yeah they're not doing themselves any favours - certaintly not with this teamed with the ban on infomation and swatches!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 18, 2010)

Yet I can't wait for Cham Pale and Stylishly Yours! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know, I'm a sucker for pretty stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






LMD84 said:


> yeah they're not doing themselves any favours - certaintly not with this teamed with the ban on infomation and swatches!


----------



## nunu (Dec 18, 2010)

LMD84 said:


> yeah they're not doing themselves any favours - certaintly not with this teamed with the ban on infomation and swatches!


 
	Exactly, Erin kind of hinted to me that MAC might stop the swatches and information ban.
  	I really hope they change their mind and stop this silly swatches and info ban as i'm sure it's not doing them any favours.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 18, 2010)

LMD84 said:


> Exactly, Erin kind of hinted to me that MAC might stop the swatches and information ban. 		 			I really hope they change their mind and stop this silly swatches and info ban as i'm sure it's not doing them any favours.


	meh! if they continue it's fine. i just wont be buying as much. i like to have lots of notice so i can budget and plan what items i want. now there isn't much time between release and actual infomation and swatches!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 29, 2010)

Hope you all had a great Christmas! Does anyone know if Cham Pale and Stylishly Yours are coming out tomorrow? There's no sign of them on the website. I e-mailed Mac 2 days ago, but they haven't replied yet.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 29, 2010)

Anitacska said:


> Hope you all had a great Christmas! Does anyone know if Cham Pale and Stylishly Yours are coming out tomorrow? There's no sign of them on the website. I e-mailed Mac 2 days ago, but they haven't replied yet.



 	i think it will either be in the morning or we shall have to wait until next week for them. the wednesday perhaps for online release...but this is just my guessing of course!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks Lou! I'm getting impatient. I've hardly bought any make up lately, I need my fix, lol!



Anitacska said:


> i think it will either be in the morning or we shall have to wait until next week for them. the wednesday perhaps for online release...but this is just my guessing of course!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 29, 2010)

yeah i havent bought much of late either! not since digna lippie! however my haul shall be very small this month too. just a highlight powder, fix+ lavender and also a coral pigment. must save for peacocky!!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 29, 2010)

Well I'm buying pretty much the whole Cham Pale collection! Lipgelees, paint pots, highlighting powders, 1 or 2 lipsticks and the palette. I'm only interested in 1 lipstick and maybe 3 pigments from Stylishly Yours though.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 30, 2010)

Anitacska said:


> Well I'm buying pretty much the whole Cham Pale collection! Lipgelees, paint pots, highlighting powders, 1 or 2 lipsticks and the palette. I'm only interested in 1 lipstick and maybe 3 pigments from Stylishly Yours though.


	oh wow! you are getting loads! the lipgelees are beautiful and i'd be getting those if it weren't for the fact i have too many glosses right now! i need to use up what i have i think.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah, I know, I have way too much too, but I just can't pass up on the lipgelees. No sign of collection online. Maybe next week then.



Anitacska said:


> oh wow! you are getting loads! the lipgelees are beautiful and i'd be getting those if it weren't for the fact i have too many glosses right now! i need to use up what i have i think.


----------



## rockin (Dec 30, 2010)

Curiously, I received an email from MAC UK today about the Cham Pale collection.  Usually I don't receive these until the collections have been online for a few days and already virtually sold out.  Maybe it means it'll be online very soon?  I do hope it's not this afternoon, as I have to take my daughter out to a pantomime.

  	I'm hoping to get 2 paint pots plus Feline from Cham Pale, and Dark Diversion, all 4 CCBs, Style Curve, Follow Your Fancy and New Fixation from Stylishly Yours.

  	I'm skipping the lip gelees completely, as I have so many sparkly lip glosses already and need to use some of them up before buying any more.


----------



## rockin (Dec 30, 2010)

I've just phoned MAC Customer Services, and said I'd received the email but it doesn't state when the collection will be available.  She told me that they had been told it will be online 'at the end of December or beginning of January' so to keep checking from today onwards, especially since collections usually come out on a Thursday and it is Thursday today. They haven't been told a firm date.   She also confirmed that Peacocky and Mickey Contractor will be in February.


----------



## AndSparkle (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't know whether this interests anyone.. but Nails Inc are having a sale on their website, and LOADS of stuff has been reduced.. and they have a lucky dip thing as well.. it's £7 and you get a mystery gift kinda thing. I got 6 nail polishes with mine! Incredible considering one polish normally costs £10 or so! And they're all lovely colours! Super happy 

  	Oh, and btw, I hope everyone had a lovely christmas!


----------



## Lady Gray (Dec 30, 2010)

I feel like I've been waiting for years for Champale. Years and years.


----------



## AndSparkle (Dec 30, 2010)

Ditto.. and now it's finally coming.. it's such an anticlimax judging by reviews :S


----------



## lindas1983 (Dec 30, 2010)

Was at the MAC counter in belfast today and they had the champale and mickey collections out, so glad I went today as was told they only got 6 of each fluidline in.

  	I got from champale
  	chez chez lame powder
  	chromagraphic pencil in NC15/NW20
  	chilled on ice p/p
  	dangerous cuvee p/p
  	Sample of the comfort cream

  	I got from Mickey
  	gana blush
  	ivy f/l
  	siahi f/l
  	mehr l/s
  	oomph e/s
  	rani e/s
  	saffron e/s
  	marvel e/s

  	216 brush
  	Might have to go back for the other blush and maybe and paintpot and one lipglee.


----------



## amy_forster (Dec 30, 2010)

I went to the Nottingham store today & they had Cham Pale, Mickey Contractor, Finally Flawless & False Lashes out!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Finally Flawless is a repromote of the Mineralize Compact Foundation so I gave that a miss as last time I tried the foundation didn't work so well for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I much prefer the ProLongwear.

  	The False Lashes mascara looks fab! I've not had chance to give it a try yet but the packaging is amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Cham Pale was a bit of a dissapointment to me. I didn't really get much from it, other than the 'I get no kick' kohl & 'Straight To The Head' lip gelee. I was quite surprised I didn't get more as I get married in June & thought this could be a good collection for 'wedding colours'.

  	Mickey Contractor was the surprise for me. I wasn't sure what I'd get from it but I ended up getting a few bits, including the 'Athma' quad, 'Mehr' & 'Gulabi' lipsticks.

  	I was a bit miffed that Stylishly Yours wasn't out and apparently its going to be online only 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I might give them a ring next week though as one of the girls seemed to think it might be a definite January release, as opposed to a new year collection.


----------



## PurpleCherry (Dec 30, 2010)

So, I went out today into Bath. We approached Jolly's and I quickly diverted my boyfriend towards the door, stating that there wasn't much point in looking for MAC, as the collections I wanted weren't out yet.. As I walked into the MAC section, I was greeted by the new stalls and Cham-Pale & Mickey Contractor were out on display. I actually had to double take! I bought Athma Quad and Caviar Dreams Quad. I'm completely and utterly in love and very hyper!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm ill at the moment, so I wasn't really wanting to be out, but finding the quad's I've had my eye on, before they're meant to be out, cheered me up no end!!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 30, 2010)

Well that's certainly an interesting turn of events! I thought Mickey Contractor was very limited distribution, so would only be online. Oh well, I don't mind Stylishly Yours being online, I only wanted a few things anyway. I'm off to Kingston tomorrow to check out Cham Pale (want a lot of stuff!) and MC. Wonder when it's all going online though?


----------



## banana1234 (Dec 30, 2010)

can anyone do me a cp of oomph, ivy and siahi? cos this isnt at my counter?


----------



## rockin (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm hoping it will be available online, as I can't get to any MAC store or counter


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 30, 2010)

rockin said:


> I'm hoping it will be available online, as I can't get to any MAC store or counter


  	yeah me too! they better put it online! i want the white gold blush and also one of the fluidlines!


----------



## Lady Gray (Dec 30, 2010)

getting very impatient now! Come on!


----------



## ChloeCariad (Dec 30, 2010)

I can't believe that the Mickey collection is out so soon,  Give us a break MAC.  I don't really want anything from Cham Pale, I did want those highlighters, but Temptalia said they were similar to By Candlelight MSF and NARS Albatross and I have them.  I'm considering the champagny colour pencil but then I don't really wear makeup on my lower lids. I wanted the platinum polish but the formula is crap. I might get two or three things from Stylishly Yours, maybe a CCB, can't decide which colour though.  And maybe a BP?  Don't want anything from Contractor though. 

  	Has anyone seen the rundown for Jeanius?  I think it looks so cheap!  Only considering the polishes!


----------



## rockin (Dec 30, 2010)

The Jeanius polishes definitely look interesting.  I'm looking forward to seeing swatches of them.  Nothing else in that collection takes my eye, though.

  	Considering Customer Services told me Mickey Contractor would be out in February, I too am very surprised that it is turning up at counters.


----------



## pippa! (Dec 30, 2010)

do we know if the mickey contractor collection is going to all locations in the uk? i'm too sick to go into work tomorrow so i might try and call my nearest counter and see if they have it and will ship to me, ARGH at there not being a mac counter close by that i can go to! :\ i'm lemming mehr, oomph, lust and possibly marvel, siahi, and ivy... also considering sur blush but i'm worried it'd be too dark for me!

  	also, does anyone know if any counters have any leftover vv stock or are still selling vv products? i'm really regretting not buying heartless!


----------



## rockin (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Pippa!

  	If you're wondering about the colour of Sur, Temptalia has posted some comparison pictures that might help you judge

  	http://www.temptalia.com/mac-mickey-contractor-comparisons-dupes-for-lipscheeks


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 31, 2010)

lets hope today will be the day! and has anybody tried buying anything over the phone with mac? i did that a couple of times when they took too long to come on the site.


----------



## pippa! (Dec 31, 2010)

LMD84 said:


> lets hope today will be the day! and has anybody tried buying anything over the phone with mac? i did that a couple of times when they took too long to come on the site.



 	go for it! i just called my local counter and am having my mickey contractor haul posted out to me  there's no way i'd get to a counter in person in time for it (prob not til february) and i hate waiting for it to come online!! 

  	i ordered: siahi & ivy fluidlines, marvel & oomph e/s, mehr l/s, lust l/g (and also scored i get no kick from champale - the only thing i wanted in the end)


----------



## Nastka (Dec 31, 2010)

The Mickey Contractor collection is also out in Birmingham. I thought this would be much more exclusive since it's limited distribution. Nothing is sold out yet, the same goes for Cham Pale. Both collections seem frankly unimpressive. I did get Sihai and Feline, however.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 31, 2010)

I went to Kingston today, Cham Pale is out, but not MC. The MA I spoke to wasn't sure when it was out exactly, although she said they had it in already, but couldn't put it out? She said she thought it was February, so is Stylishly Yours. There seems to be some confusion over these collections.

  	Anyway, I got all 4 lipgelees, all 4 paint pots, the 2 highlighting powders, I get no kick khol and the eyeshadow quad. I thought I might like 1 or 2 of the lipsticks, but they're all very light and frosty. Love what I got though.


----------



## amy_forster (Dec 31, 2010)

Anitacska said:


> I went to Kingston today, Cham Pale is out, but not MC. The MA I spoke to wasn't sure when it was out exactly, although she said they had it in already, but couldn't put it out? She said she thought it was February, so is Stylishly Yours. There seems to be some confusion over these collections.
> 
> Anyway, I got all 4 lipgelees, all 4 paint pots, the 2 highlighting powders, I get no kick khol and the eyeshadow quad. I thought I might like 1 or 2 of the lipsticks, but they're all very light and frosty. Love what I got though.


  	There does seem to be a lot of confusion around these collections! As one of the MA's I spoke to thought stylishly yours might be mail order or selfridges exclusive...I rang both to see what gossip I could get! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Especially as early jan is tomorrow! I'll just have to keep checking with them, there's only a couple of bits I'd like but I'm determined I'll get them!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 31, 2010)

guys i just had a thought. i bet mac wont put the new collections online until after the 4th so they can have the vat increase. and i dont doubt mac will put the price up by more than just the 2.5% it should. gggrrrr!


----------



## rockin (Dec 31, 2010)

It wouldn't seem right that those who have local stores that have already put them out get them cheaper, though it wouldn't surprise me at all if MAC use the opportunity to hike the prices.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't know Lou. I'm just wandering maybe they'll put all new collections up in one go on the 4th, rather than 2 this week, 2 next week. With all these bank holidays and all, maybe they don't have the staff to do it? (I'm not as cynical about Mac just yet.)


----------



## Lady Gray (Dec 31, 2010)

oh nooo. I don't want to wait!


----------



## angi (Dec 31, 2010)

From memory, this is the way Christmas collections go every year. About 4 years ago we were getting them at counters on the 26th December, same as US, this gradually crept to the Thursday, and there is always the confusion and delay in getting them online.  

  	That being said, I wish customer services could at least give out the right information and that there was one consistent message!


----------



## rockin (Dec 31, 2010)

Looks like they might be making preparations to put the new collections up on the site - I've just checked the Going Going Gone section, and the Marcel Wanders items are in there.  I'm sure they weren't when I looked this morning


----------



## rockin (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy New Year!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 1, 2011)

happy new year guys! i hope you all had a fun night! i was acting like a little old lady and was asleep at midnight! lol!


----------



## rockin (Jan 1, 2011)

The youth of today - no stamina  *wink* LOL

  	I think it was about 4am when I went to bed


----------



## NatalieMT (Jan 1, 2011)

I was in bed before midnight too ha ha! I was just really tired so it wasn't worth going out. Happy New Year to everyone though, hope 2011 is good to you all!

  	I had a mind block over these new collections coming out, so I went to my local counter this morning and spent way too much money. I wanted to love Champale but it was a bit blah, I just got Bubble Lounge and a couple of paintpots. MC on the other hand, WOW some awesome shades to be had there. I especially like Mehr and the fact it's a matte l/s makes it even more wonderful. I just really love how the mattes look lately!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy New Year! I didn't go out either, but only went to bed after midnight, but only cause I was watching Graham Norton. 

  	I really don't understand why the Kingston counter didn't have MC out, I need to go to Guildford and check out the Mac counter there, hope they'll have it!

  	Just saw Temptalia's swatches of Peacocky, the eyeshadows look fab, but only like one of the lipcolours (the shimmery bright pink one).


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 1, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Happy New Year! I didn't go out either, but only went to bed after midnight, but only cause I was watching Graham Norton.
> 
> I really don't understand why the Kingston counter didn't have MC out, I need to go to Guildford and check out the Mac counter there, hope they'll have it!
> 
> Just saw Temptalia's swatches of Peacocky, the eyeshadows look fab, but only like one of the lipcolours (the shimmery bright pink one).


	it must be frustrating knowing some stores have the collections out and others say it's another month! i'm getting annoyed enough at the lack of collections on the site!

  	i'm also kinda pleased im not spending as much on mac right now - since hubby bought me a louis vuitton bag and wallet for christmas i have started lemming other lv items! oops! an even more expencive obsession!


----------



## seabird (Jan 1, 2011)

grr to having no money. work missed my payday, so i'm receiving it on the 7th and getting my loan around that time too. until then i have £3.16 in my bank so no new mac for me, bet by the time i have my money everything i like will of sold out.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 2, 2011)

seabird said:


> grr to having no money. work missed my payday, so i'm receiving it on the 7th and getting my loan around that time too. until then i have £3.16 in my bank so no new mac for me, bet by the time i have my money everything i like will of sold out.


	oh that sucks that your work forgot to pay you! i wouldnt be impressed by that at all and i wouldn't want to wait that long either! and you never know! maybe the stuff wont be on the site before the 7th either! lol!


----------



## rockandglitter (Jan 2, 2011)

I can't wait for Champale to be released online. I am hoping it will be this week and I keep checking. There are 3 or 4 things I want *swoons* but I have a feeling if I don't get there quick enough, everything will have gone. It seems to be a very popular collection.

  	Did anyone buy from Tartan Tale? xx


----------



## rockandglitter (Jan 2, 2011)

You never know with their online releases. Maybe you will be able to get some stuff on Friday! A lot of people have gone crazy in the shops so maybe there won't be a craze online? I'm not sure lol xx


----------



## rockandglitter (Jan 2, 2011)

seabird said:


> You never know with their online releases. Maybe you will be able to get some stuff on Friday! A lot of people have gone crazy in the shops so maybe there won't be a craze online? I'm not sure lol xx


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 2, 2011)

My counter had loads of everything from Cham Pale, so I think there's a good supply and the collection won't be sold out very quickly. Also with loads of people in debt after Christmas, they might not be so willing to throw their cash at Mac.


----------



## seabird (Jan 2, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> My counter had loads of everything from Cham Pale, so I think there's a good supply and the collection won't be sold out very quickly. Also with loads of people in debt after Christmas, they might not be so willing to throw their cash at Mac.


	ahh that's good to hear then! that's true actually. fingers crossed


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 2, 2011)

I came back, just to moan.....Why aren't the collections online yet?!  Warm & Cozy/Love Lace had been & gone by now. I'm in love with the Dark Diversion.


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 2, 2011)

If anyone gets one of the Boots £5 No. 7 vouchers soon, check out their brushes they are fantastic. I got the 217 dupe yesterday & it's just like my MAC one, plus it's a bargain (will be £1.50). I got mine for 4p with voucher & staff discount so i'm ecstatic!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 2, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> If anyone gets one of the Boots £5 No. 7 vouchers soon, check out their brushes they are fantastic. I got the 217 dupe yesterday & it's just like my MAC one, plus it's a bargain (will be £1.50). I got mine for 4p with voucher & staff discount so i'm ecstatic!



 	yes i have this  brush - actually i have about 4 of them! all bought with the voucher! they are pretty good and i like to use mine for applying creamy products to my lid and to blend them out. like the GPS for exampple and mufe aqua creams


----------



## rockin (Jan 2, 2011)

Seems like these brushes are a popular buy with those vouchers.  I have a few of them, all bought with vouchers lol.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 2, 2011)

What are they called exactly? I have no idea what the 217 looks like. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Kirsty said:


> If anyone gets one of the Boots £5 No. 7 vouchers soon, check out their brushes they are fantastic. I got the 217 dupe yesterday & it's just like my MAC one, plus it's a bargain (will be £1.50). I got mine for 4p with voucher & staff discount so i'm ecstatic!


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 2, 2011)

It's this one. http://www.boots.com/en/No7-Eyeshad...e-_---_-No7 Eyeshadow Blend and Contour Brush

http://www.dvoradivine.com/blog/200...ts-no7-eyeshadow-blend-and-contour-brush.html


----------



## LisaOrestea (Jan 2, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Happy New Year! I didn't go out either, but only went to bed after midnight, but only cause I was watching Graham Norton.
> 
> I really don't understand why the Kingston counter didn't have MC out, I need to go to Guildford and check out the Mac counter there, hope they'll have it!
> 
> Just saw Temptalia's swatches of Peacocky, the eyeshadows look fab, but only like one of the lipcolours (the shimmery bright pink one).


 
	The guildford counter has MC out already  (it went out new years eve I think).


----------



## Lady Gray (Jan 2, 2011)

Do we know when we're getting Peacocky guys? I know its so confusing at the moemnt with these collections so I dont' expect an answer...


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks I'll check it out!



Anitacska said:


> The guildford counter has MC out already  (it went out new years eve I think).


----------



## rockin (Jan 2, 2011)

Lady Gray said:


> Do we know when we're getting Peacocky guys? I know its so confusing at the moemnt with these collections so I dont' expect an answer...



 	Knowing my luck, we'll get Stylishly Yours, Cham Pale, Peacocky and Mickey Contractor all at the same time, probably this week, so I won't be able to get everything I wanted.  They could at least give us time to save up between collections


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 2, 2011)

I think Peacocky will be February, but not 100% sure.



Lady Gray said:


> Knowing my luck, we'll get Stylishly Yours, Cham Pale, Peacocky and Mickey Contractor all at the same time, probably this week, so I won't be able to get everything I wanted.  They could at least give us time to save up between collections


----------



## LisaOrestea (Jan 2, 2011)

Im scared about peacocky...I think Im going to want everything :S eeeeek


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 2, 2011)

i love my mum, she went to westfield and called me and asked me what i wanted from the mickey collection, i now have oomph, siahi and ivy! yay

  	any news on stylishly yours? is that february? i really wanted the BPs


----------



## rockin (Jan 2, 2011)

I wish I had a Mum like yours, banana.  Mine thinks I have too much makeup already and wouldn't dream of walking into a makeup store.  She thinks nobody needs more than 2 lipsticks and some translucent face powder.


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Jan 2, 2011)

I haven't bought any MAC in ages but I spotted the Peacocky swatches on Temptalia, I want loads! At least I have plenty of time to do my research. I didn't think I would want anything from Cham pale but I quite like the look of one of the paint pots. Off for more swatch browsing.....


----------



## seabird (Jan 2, 2011)

rockin said:


> I wish I had a Mum like yours, banana.  Mine thinks I have too much makeup already and wouldn't dream of walking into a makeup store.  She thinks nobody needs more than 2 lipsticks and some translucent face powder.


	mine is exactly the same. sometimes she pushes the boat out with grey eyeliner... hahah!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 2, 2011)

My Mum doesn't even own 2 lipsticks! I have no idea how my sister and I got so into make up when my Mum hardly ever wore any, even when she was much younger! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







rockin said:


> mine is exactly the same. sometimes she pushes the boat out with grey eyeliner... hahah!


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 2, 2011)

awww, my mum is the best! i told her that when she got home!


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm giving Cham Pale and MC a miss. Nothing really interests me from those collections. Peacocky and Wonder Woman are the ones I'm looking forward to so far. I'm also going to attend makeup school during the summer and start building a kit so I gotta watch my spending even more this year


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 3, 2011)

rockin said:


> I wish I had a Mum like yours, banana.  Mine thinks I have too much makeup already and wouldn't dream of walking into a makeup store.  She thinks nobody needs more than 2 lipsticks and some translucent face powder.



 	lol! snap! my mum isnt into make up at all either! however luckily for me she does understand about how much i love it - hence why she goes to the cco for me  in fact talking of cco's i think that i might take a trip to the york one at the end of Feb and see what i can find


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 3, 2011)

i've been meaning to ask you guys about what my bf got me for christmas
  	he got me some other things too but in amongst it all was a mac receipt for a '1 hour application' for £25.00

  	what is that? is it like a make over type thing? do u get money off what you purchase when you are there or is it literally just an application


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 3, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> i've been meaning to ask you guys about what my bf got me for christmas
> he got me some other things too but in amongst it all was a mac receipt for a '1 hour application' for £25.00
> 
> what is that? is it like a make over type thing? do u get money off what you purchase when you are there or is it literally just an application


	i believe it is where you get a make up application and you can use the £25 towards products at the end. when i was last in a mac store some bloke was buying one for his partner which i thought was very sweet!


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 3, 2011)

yeah i thought as much, my boyfriend couldnt remember what it was! lol
  	do i have to book my appointment?


----------



## Soul Unique (Jan 4, 2011)

rockin said:


> Knowing my luck, *we'll get Stylishly Yours, Cham Pale, Peacocky and Mickey Contractor all at the same time*, probably this week, so I won't be able to get everything I wanted.  They could at least give us time to save up between collections



 	Its very possible. Peacocky will be available in store this Thursday, Stylishly Yours when I asked at the Pro store was apparently meant to be put out with CP and MC, but wasn't for whatever reason. Funnily enough Virgin Isle CCB which is a permanent item was out of stock, so God only knows whats going on. We may see a few collections if not all 4 online by this afternoon. Not holding my breath though.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 4, 2011)

well mac did as i thought and upped the prices on everything - more than the 2.5% i might add. cremesheen glosses are £16 for goodness sakes! so not worth that price tag anymore. pigments are £15.50 which isnt too bad but when i see those crappy little jars compared to my chubbies it is! mac you dissapoint me so much.


----------



## rockandglitter (Jan 4, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> well mac did as i thought and upped the prices on everything - more than the 2.5% i might add. cremesheen glosses are £16 for goodness sakes! so not worth that price tag anymore. pigments are £15.50 which isnt too bad but when i see those crappy little jars compared to my chubbies it is! mac you dissapoint me so much.


	Argh! They have upped everything yet still no champale is online. Grrrrrr!! I am getting so impatient lol. The new pigment jars aren't as good now are they? I have two of the older ones and they are bigger (I think) x


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 4, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> Argh! They have upped everything yet still no champale is online. Grrrrrr!! I am getting so impatient lol. The new pigment jars aren't as good now are they? I have two of the older ones and they are bigger (I think) x


  	yeah they are not a patch on the old ones. not only do we get half the amount for the same price but the jars are really bad for getting the product out! they spill everywhere and the stupid lid never seems like it has closed properly. i have about 70+ in the old style jar and my new ones look so silly next to the chubbies!

  	and mac should have put the new collections up. if they have time to change the prices they had time to set the new collections to go live!


----------



## rockin (Jan 4, 2011)

Lipsticks have gone  up a whole £1 too.  As far as I can see, the only things that escaped the ridiculous price rise are the Marcel things in Going Going Gone, and Tartan Tale (although if you access the Later pigment through pigments rather than the Tartan Tale section it has gone up)

  	So miffed that I can't access my updated wants list with all my notes on it - my PC has died overnight.  Most likely a powersurge or something, since the fridge and freezer stopped working too.  Luckily those were alright once I reset the fusebox.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 4, 2011)

Never mind Mac putting up the prices by 50p, I've just checked the Debenhams website for the UD Naked Palette as someone's asked me to CP it for them and it's now £32 instead of £27!!! That's nearly 20% increase!


----------



## rockin (Jan 4, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Never mind Mac putting up the prices by 50p, I've just checked the Debenhams website for the UD Naked Palette as someone's asked me to CP it for them and it's now £32 instead of £27!!! That's nearly 20% increase!



 	It's showing as £27.50 on the Boots website, but currently out of stock


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 4, 2011)

rockin said:


> Lipsticks have gone  up a whole £1 too.  As far as I can see, the only things that escaped the ridiculous price rise are the Marcel things in Going Going Gone, and Tartan Tale (although if you access the Later pigment through pigments rather than the Tartan Tale section it has gone up)
> 
> *So miffed that I can't access my updated wants list with all my notes on it - my PC has died overnight.  Most likely a powersurge or something, since the fridge and freezer stopped working too.  Luckily those were alright once I reset the fusebox.*


  	my main laptop has died this morning too! it wont recognise the hard drive and i've tried re-loading bin various ways and re-attaching it but nothing happens. and i didnt back my data up. so i'm in a bad mood right now. not good at all! i hope you get your computer fixed.


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 4, 2011)

So none of the collections are online yet?


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 4, 2011)

It was out of stock on the Debenhams website for ages too, wonder if they got the price wrong or they're milking the high demand???



Anitacska said:


> It's showing as £27.50 on the Boots website, but currently out of stock


  	To be honest, I'm not even too bothered whether the new collections come online today or not. I really need to check them out in person anyway and right now I'm just not very excited. Have had a really sore throat for days now and my younger daughter has been really awful in her behaviour, so I'm feeling somewhat down.


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 4, 2011)

Ooh I just searched for Chez Chez lame on the site & it showed up. Sorry if this is old news


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 4, 2011)

Stylishly yours has been added, too.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 4, 2011)

just placed my order by seraching for what i wanted. i was going to buy gana blush until i realised it was £17!! i'd rather buy a nars blush for that amount of money. plus i bought chez chez lame so i am hoping they give a similar effect. oh and peacocky is next month guys then march will be wonderwoman


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 4, 2011)

I got:

  	Dark Diversion f/l
  	Siahi f/l
  	New Hue z/l

  	Gosh MAC is too expensive now, but I skipped Tartan Tale completely (havent bought any MAC since VV) so I dont feel too bad,


----------



## rockin (Jan 4, 2011)

no, not old news - thank you 

  	Phew, I'm so glad Peacocky isn't until next month - 3 collections in one day is quite enough to be getting on with!

  	Can't see the CCBs on there yet, either by their names or by looking under CCBs in the different sections.  I've managed to order everything else I wanted (although still trying to decide whether i need Follow Your Fancy or not) and can put the CCBs through as a seperate order when they appear.


----------



## Lady Gray (Jan 4, 2011)

I am waiting for the TLC... hurry!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 4, 2011)

my order was very small too - chez chez lame, fix+ lavender, siahi liner and oomph shadow. but i shall enjoy the products alot. but for the money it doesnt seem like much at all.

  	also any word on how much the peacocky shadows will be? i am guessing £16.50 but maybe they will be more?


----------



## rockin (Jan 4, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> my order was very small too - chez chez lame, fix+ lavender, siahi liner and oomph shadow. but i shall enjoy the products alot. but for the money it doesnt seem like much at all.
> 
> also any word on how much the peacocky shadows will be? i am guessing £16.50 but maybe they will be more?



 	I'm thinking you're probably about right on the price - beween £16.50 and £17.50 perhaps.  Still way too much for an eyeshadow, really, even if it is bigger than usual.  I've not got through a regular sized one yet, although Omega is going down fast simply because it smashed in my palette.  Funny that, because that one was a replacement for one that arrived smashed from MAC.  Has anyone else had an isse with Omega crumbling or smashing?


----------



## lovesongx (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm only ordering Mehr, I wanted Gana but as Lou said it's too expensive. I've used SURVEY9 for free delivery!
  	A little disappointed that Peacocky isn't online today, but that's only because I'm not ordering much, I feel sorry for some of you girls who have big wish lists, especially with the price increases today!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 4, 2011)

lovesongx said:


> I'm only ordering Mehr, I wanted Gana but as Lou said it's too expensive. I've used SURVEY9 for free delivery!


  	gotta love the free delivery codes!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 4, 2011)

I ended up ordering after all, but will still check out the collections on Thursday. I got Siahi and Ivy fluidlines, Mehr and Style Curve lipsticks and the 3 new pigments. I already got everything I wanted from Cham Pale last week.


----------



## Lady Gray (Jan 4, 2011)

Wannabe Junkie said:


> I haven't bought any MAC in ages but I spotted the Peacocky swatches on Temptalia, I want loads! At least I have plenty of time to do my research. I didn't think I would want anything from Cham pale but I quite like the look of one of the paint pots. Off for more swatch browsing.....


 
	I'd know that eye anywhere!!


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 4, 2011)

Awh, I didnt know about the free delivery code ((


----------



## rockin (Jan 4, 2011)

The collections are up properly now, but still no CCBs?

  	Finally Flawless is there, too, but only 4 shades appear to be in stock


----------



## rockin (Jan 4, 2011)

Hmmm, the CCBs have appeared, but Virgin Isle is showing as sold out!


----------



## lovesongx (Jan 4, 2011)

rockin said:


> Hmmm, the CCBs have appeared, but Virgin Isle is showing as sold out!



 	It was sold out beforehand, you'd think MAC would sort it out before the collection is released!
  	I've just ordered Tickle Me Pink!


----------



## rockin (Jan 4, 2011)

You would think they would have sent stock, wouldn't you?  I've been watching Virgin Isle for some time, hoping for it to come back in stock, and thought at least they would be restocked along with the rest of the collection


----------



## rockin (Jan 4, 2011)

Yay, they've updated their stock and I've ordered Virgin Isle


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 4, 2011)

i hope everybody enjoys what they have hauled! and i hope that mac dont lose my package this time too! lol!


----------



## MacPrincess2722 (Jan 4, 2011)

Ive just placed my order for the 3 new piggies and feline heard alot of good thing about feline so i hope it lives up to my expectations  cant wait to get my little black box on friday i hope


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 4, 2011)

Another free delivery code: GOODBYE Just had the e-mail about it.


----------



## lovesongx (Jan 4, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> I'm thinking you're probably about right on the price - beween £16.50 and £17.50 perhaps.  Still way too much for an eyeshadow, really, even if it is bigger than usual.  I've not got through a regular sized one yet, although Omega is going down fast simply because it smashed in my palette.  Funny that, because that one was a replacement for one that arrived smashed from MAC.  Has anyone else had an isse with Omega crumbling or smashing?


	If the Peacocky shadows are $19.50 I'm thinking that could translate to being £20+ over here, if that's the case I'll be halving my list from 4 to 2!


----------



## AndSparkle (Jan 4, 2011)

MAC is becoming wayyy too expensive for me. :'(


----------



## stargirl90 (Jan 4, 2011)

AHH! Why 3 collections at once? My bank account is weeping  I had so much I wanted and had to pass on because of not enough funds, knowing my luck they'll have sold out before I get the money to buy them 

  	(I don't think I want to tell you how much I spent, even with holding myself back!)


----------



## LisaOrestea (Jan 4, 2011)

Umm....2.5% price increase....not 8%! (In the case of lipsticks.)
  	This brand is just getting ridiculous.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 4, 2011)

LisaOrestea said:


> Umm....2.5% price increase....not 8%! (In the case of lipsticks.)
> This brand is just getting ridiculous.


	that is what i thought! and i knew it would happen even down to them releasing the new collections after the price increase! greedy buggers! because the profit margins just arent high enough!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm glad I managed to get my Cham Pale haul before the price increase, the e/s quad was £29.50 and now it's £33!!! I spent £181 as it is on Cham Pale, would've been £191 today!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't think they'll be that much, the Tartan Tale ones were £15, so I'm guessing £16-17.



LMD84 said:


> If the Peacocky shadows are $19.50 I'm thinking that could translate to being £20+ over here, if that's the case I'll be halving my list from 4 to 2!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 4, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I'm glad I managed to get my Cham Pale haul before the price increase, the e/s quad was £29.50 and now it's £33!!! I spent £181 as it is on Cham Pale, would've been £191 today!


  	that is a good saving! lucky you! 

  	and the tartan tale stuff hasnt had a price increase - so that is why i guessed £16.50 for the mega metal shadows because if the TT ones went in the increase i bet they'd be about that.  i shouldnt keep moaning - but it does annoy me when people take the mickey by putting up the prices up way over the 2.5% mark! plus i am in a bad mood anyway today due to the laptop and stuff


----------



## rockin (Jan 4, 2011)

It's not even supposed to be 2.5% of the existing price, since that already includes 17.5% VAT, so I think I read it's more like 2.1, % on the total, but MAC also like to have .00 or .50 at the end of all their prices so were obviously going to round everything up to the nearest 50p.  Quite how they justify a £1 increase on a lippy, though, I can't imagine!

  	When you think that NYX UK are 'stripping' their prices of VAT until the end of January, it makes MAC seem even more mean


----------



## sonia84 (Jan 4, 2011)

I've stayed away from here for a while as none of the collections coming out are interesting and this site makes me need what i don't need but WTF mac. Some months my mac budget is £30 and what would that get you now? You couldn't even get a blush and a lippie with that. I semi wanted the quad but not for £3.50 mark up!!! Greedy Bleeps. I was going on a no-buy to use up the huge amount i bought last year but it will def have to be a stand out product to make me shell out. If i want a few things, i'll def get them in a CP and shipped here.


----------



## angi (Jan 4, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> just placed my order by seraching for what i wanted. i was going to buy gana blush until i realised it was £17!! i'd rather buy a nars blush for that amount of money. plus i bought chez chez lame so i am hoping they give a similar effect. oh and peacocky is next month guys then march will be wonderwoman



 	 They do give pretty much the same effect, I swatched them side by side in store, Chez Chez is ever so slightly yellower, Gana is frostier looking. That's about it. You made the better choice.

  	And *2.5%* MAC! That wouldn't have made MUCH difference to my spending. Now, I'm going to spend more time shopping other brands, especially for lipsticks. Can't believe the increase on the quad!


----------



## ChloeCariad (Jan 4, 2011)

Well so far, all I have ordered is Dark DIversion.  And a 219 brush that \i wanted lol.  I skipped Cham Pale entirely, and when I phoned the PRo line, they didn't have everything available.  Am going to try tomorrow.  Also want Madly Magenta CCB, Too Chic BP and possibly a polish from Cham Pale.  Will probably get a couple of bits from Peacocky but that'll be me until WW.  Gonna use the gap as an opportunity to work on my brush collection.  doing it slowly, as I am sick of replacing cheap brushes.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Jan 4, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> They do give pretty much the same effect, I swatched them side by side in store, Chez Chez is ever so slightly yellower, Gana is frostier looking. That's about it. You made the better choice.
> 
> And *2.5%* MAC! That wouldn't have made MUCH difference to my spending. Now, I'm going to spend more time shopping other brands, especially for lipsticks. Can't believe the increase on the quad!



 	Yeah I agree, I got Chez Chez Lame before the price increase and I swatched it next to Gana in store - they are too similar to justify having both. Chez Chez Lame is the nicer highlighting colour


----------



## ilexica (Jan 4, 2011)

I just got siahi and dark diversion. Dithered over soirée, I might check it out on the way home from work (although shouldn't, since it's a short hop to the illamasqua counter and even *more* nail polish I don't need...). I liked the look of ivy too but I have the bobbi brown green gel liner and I don't know how similar they are.


----------



## Soul Unique (Jan 4, 2011)

I noticed that too!


Anitacska said:


> Never mind Mac putting up the prices by 50p, I've just checked the Debenhams website for the UD Naked Palette as someone's asked me to CP it for them and it's now *£32 instead of £27*!!! That's nearly 20% increase!


 
  	Ok, so my guess was right that several collections would appear on Tuesday, and yet no Peacocky!? I figure its hitting the stores first then.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 5, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Ok, so my guess was right that several collections would appear on Tuesday, and yet no Peacocky!? I figure its hitting the stores first then.


	i thought peacocky was always going to be a feb release? otherwise we'd have nothing for feb because we always get the huge collection in march, 1 month after the states so it will be wonder woman in march. i hope peacocky doesnt come out this month! i have no spare cash for what i want!


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Jan 5, 2011)

Just placed an order for 2 CCBs - tickle me pink & virgin isle. I haven't had a CCB before, so i'm excited to play with a new type of product 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Nothing is interesting me from the Peacocky collection, so wonder woman is probably the next one I'll have a look at...




lovesongx said:


> I'm only ordering Mehr, I wanted Gana but as Lou said it's too expensive. I've used SURVEY9 for free delivery!
> A little disappointed that Peacocky isn't online today, but that's only because I'm not ordering much, I feel sorry for some of you girls who have big wish lists, especially with the price increases today!


 
	Thank you for the free delivery code - saved me a few £££


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 5, 2011)

Why do you think Peacocky is coming out this month? I agree with Lou, I've always thought it would be February too.



Anitacska said:


> Ok, so my guess was right that several collections would appear on Tuesday, and yet no Peacocky!? I figure its hitting the stores first then.


----------



## amy_forster (Jan 5, 2011)

Me too. I think the Peacocky will be February. We've had a lot this month if you think about it...



 		Cham Pale 	
 		Mickey Contractor 	
 		Stylishly Yours (although there is some confusion around that one!) 	
 		False Lashes Mascara 	
 		Finally Flawless (relaunch of Mineralize Foundation) 	
 		They've repromoted the Skin Brightening Serum too! 
 
  	So all in all, there's been 6 new stands in some stores! That's a lot for one month. And what would we get in February if they release Peacocky this month?!? I don't think my purse can handle it either!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 5, 2011)

I popped into Guildford today, saw the MC collection, and happily walked away without buying anything (I have already ordered the fluidlines and Mehr lipstick).

  	Saw a few other spring collections (Dior, Lancome, YSL) and couldn't resist picking up a few bits and bobs, they're all so pretty! I had £45 on my Debenhams Beauty Club card, well, I'm telling you, it doesn't go very far when you're looking at these brands!


----------



## Soul Unique (Jan 5, 2011)

I thought the same until a MUA at the Pro store told me that this Thursday they were expecting it in store, when I enquired about prices they were unsure due to the VAT increase. #JustSayin' what I was told.





LMD84 said:


> *i thought peacocky was always going to be a feb release? *otherwise we'd have nothing for feb because we always get the huge collection in march, 1 month after the states so it will be wonder woman in march. i hope peacocky doesnt come out this month! i have no spare cash for what i want!


----------



## thebeautybible (Jan 5, 2011)

Have been stalking the MAC website since yesterday trying to decide what to get if anything from the new collections. I saw this morning that Dangerous Cuvee paint pot was out of stock but when I want to place my order just there it appears to be back in stock... odd huh?

  	Anyway here is what I got from Cham Pale:

  	Chilled on Ice, Dangerous Cuvee and Vintage Selection Paint Pots. 

  	I felt like i have enough pretty shimmery highlight powders so skipped them even though they looked lovely. Nothing else really stood out for me so I'm happy with my paint pots as I love these.

  	And from Stylishly Yours:

  	 Virgin Isle and Tickle Me Pink cream colour bases. Again these were all that caught my eye from the collection and Im really happy I got Virgin Isle. 

  	Nothing from the Mickey Contractor collection for me. 

  	All in all I'm happy with what I got although for 5 items it was nearly £70 with postage! (I had to choose my delivery day to make sure I'm in when it gets delivered, but got that for just £2 with the free ship code) Its a lot of money for not much make up but i guess every brand is hiking their prices up at the moment.


----------



## MACaddict1234 (Jan 5, 2011)

went to my mac counter yesterday and was totally surprised when i found out all they had left from the cham pale collection was 1 soiree nail lacquer and 1 chez chez lame powder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so all i was able to get was the powder im gutted, thank god for the internet!


----------



## thebeautybible (Jan 5, 2011)

MACaddict1234 said:


> went to my mac counter yesterday and was totally surprised when i found out all they had left from the cham pale collection was 1 soiree nail lacquer and 1 chez chez lame powder
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	wow. How annoying is it that MAC make everything so limited! i mean I no it is meant to be a limited collection but they seem to be making it more and more limited to create the buzz. They're kinda shooting themselves in the foot because Im sure they would have a lot more sales if supply met demand a bit better ie the stereo rose situation.... think of the money they COULD have made...


----------



## spunky (Jan 5, 2011)

MACaddict1234 said:


> wow. How annoying is it that MAC make everything so limited! i mean I no it is meant to be a limited collection but they seem to be making it more and more limited to create the buzz. They're kinda shooting themselves in the foot because Im sure they would have a lot more sales if supply met demand a bit better ie the stereo rose situation....* think of the money they COULD have made... *



 	i know right? it's daft how limited they make everything. it's part of what's putting me off mac really, the whole seeing info ages in advance then not being able to get it is really crap.

  	i know the dates will be a few pages back, but can anyone confirm what the jan/feb releases are for me? i'm too lazy and overwhelmed with spring 2011 collection info to read anymore!


----------



## amy_forster (Jan 5, 2011)

spunky said:


> i know the dates will be a few pages back, but can anyone confirm what the jan/feb releases are for me? i'm too lazy and overwhelmed with spring 2011 collection info to read anymore!



 	I think Jan is Stylishly Yours, Cham Pale, Mickey Contractor, False Lash Mascara & Feb is Peacocky.


----------



## MACaddict1234 (Jan 5, 2011)

thats what I was thinking! There was quite alot of things I wanted from this collection and I was all ready to buy them yesterday. They should  really put alot more stock out i agree, the woman that served me said they only got 2 of one of the lipgelees!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 5, 2011)

That's really weird, because the counter in Kingston had loads of everything last Friday (I saw the MUA take things out for me and the drawer was full of lipgelees and paint pots!) and the Guildford counter still had almost everything today (I think a couple of lipsticks had gone, at least there weren't any testers, but I didn't ask). 



MACaddict1234 said:


> thats what I was thinking! There was quite alot of things I wanted from this collection and I was all ready to buy them yesterday. They should  really put alot more stock out i agree, the woman that served me said they only got 2 of one of the lipgelees!


----------



## MACaddict1234 (Jan 5, 2011)

Well I asked when she got them in and she said thursday, i said that i was really surprised it sold out that quick and thats when she told me, but she said they got loads of powders but just these two lipgelees, i think it was bubble lounge?

  	Isnt Stylishly Yours on the counters aswell? because when I asked when they were getting them in (they only had cham pale and Micky Contractor out) she looked a bit puzzled and when she asked another assistant she said they wernt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 really confused me.


----------



## ChloeCariad (Jan 5, 2011)

Didn't get Soiree, which is a shame, as I really changed my mind about it.  Thought about Siahi too but there we are, was too late.

  	Got Gana, Dark Diversion, Madly Magenta, Too Chic and a 219.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 5, 2011)

ChloeCariad said:


> Didn't get Soiree, which is a shame, as I really changed my mind about it.  Thought about Siahi too but there we are, was too late.
> 
> Got Gana, Dark Diversion, Madly Magenta, Too Chic and a 219.


	i love the 219 brush! enjoy your goodies!


----------



## zcraa78 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hmmm Temptalia seemed pretty certain that the UK release for Peacocky is January... will we be seeing it tomorrow? I'm very much hoping we get another month to save our pennies (not that they're going very far at MAC these days *shakes fist*)


----------



## rockin (Jan 5, 2011)

Yay, I just got  my dispatch emails for the orders I placed yesterday   Hopefully I'll get a visit from the DHL man tomorrow


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 6, 2011)

rockin said:


> Yay, I just got  my dispatch emails for the orders I placed yesterday   Hopefully I'll get a visit from the DHL man tomorrow


	yay! i got mine too and it says out for delivery! lets hope it arrives! it was dispatched very quickly this time which is great news!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 6, 2011)

Mine says in warehouse pending. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Temptalia said international release date February according to info she got from Mac/press release, she never confirms these dates as she doesn't know. Which is fair enough since she's in the US. I know it's gonna be February too.



rockin said:


> yay! i got mine too and it says out for delivery! lets hope it arrives! it was dispatched very quickly this time which is great news!


----------



## Soul Unique (Jan 6, 2011)

Interesting....

  	Called up MAC and they say Stylishly Yours is just an online collection!? I coulda sworn that it was meant to be in store too, I wanted to see items in person b4 purchasing! Guess I didnt get the memo. As for Peacocky, thursday 3rd Feb is when its been coming out. Bare in mind this is the same store that told me today.

  	HTH


----------



## zcraa78 (Jan 6, 2011)

^^ Oh that's good news about Peacocky! Thank you!  I'm disappointed that Stylishly Yours is online only though...I didn't realise this either! Oh well.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 6, 2011)

I've ordered what I wanted from SY already, so for me it being an online exclusive is good news, that way I don't feel like I have to go and check it out in person to make sure I don't want anything else. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If this makes sense to anyone...


----------



## rockin (Jan 6, 2011)

I've just received my little black boxes, and I have to say I love everything I bought. 

  	I got Mehr and Style Curve lipsticks, Siahi and Dark Diversion fluidlines, all 4 CCBs, plus Shell CCB, Antiqued e/s, Saffron,New Fixation pigment and Paint Pots in Vintage Selection and Bare Study.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 6, 2011)

Mine's been dispatched now too! No e-mail yet, so no tracking number, but I'm guessing it's coming tomorrow.


----------



## rockin (Jan 6, 2011)

I hope you love yours as much as I love mine


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 6, 2011)

rockin said:


> I've just received my little black boxes, and I have to say I love everything I bought.
> 
> I got Mehr and Style Curve lipsticks, Siahi and Dark Diversion fluidlines, all 4 CCBs, plus Shell CCB, Antiqued e/s, Saffron,New Fixation pigment and Paint Pots in Vintage Selection and Bare Study.


  	i love my goodies too! i think the fluidline is my favourite!! siahi is so stunning!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 6, 2011)

I agree, I saw Siahi at the counter yesterday and it is gorgeous! Hope mine will be here tomorrow. *rubs hands together excitedly*


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 6, 2011)

i'm sure yours will come tommorow!!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 7, 2011)

Yay, my box just came! Really like what I got, wasn't sure whether to get Style Curve but it's very pretty! The new pigments are nice too, not sure how I'll use them yet, but we'll see.


----------



## ilexica (Jan 7, 2011)

I love Dark Diversion! Siahi  is pretty too but I love DD for my green eyes  So pleased I got it!

  	Also so pleased peacocky is Feb, because I want so many of the kissable lipcolours and I've just paid a £200 gas bill, so I'm skint!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm more interested in the eyeshadows myself, only want Scandelicious kissable lipcolour, but either way, it's nice to have a breather between all these collections.

  	We pay our bills (gas, water, electricity) by direct debit each month, so we don't get a huge shock in the winter, evens it out nicely.



ilexica said:


> Also so pleased peacocky is Feb, because I want so many of the kissable lipcolours and I've just paid a £200 gas bill, so I'm skint!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 7, 2011)

some things i do by direct debit but not gas and electric. not sure why really. i just pay them when they arrive, but we have had the heating on so much recently i am dreading the bill!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 7, 2011)

My sentiments exactly. Try adding 3 children to the mix too! We're having major problems with our middle one and it's stressing me out so much, it's unreal. 



LMD84 said:


> eek! that is one huge gas bill! we just had a big water bill arrive too.* i hate adult life!*


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 7, 2011)

i adore play it proper!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 8, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> eek! that is one huge gas bill! we just had a big water bill arrive too.* i hate adult life!*


	yes i remember you mentioning she has been difficult recently. what is going on with her? just general bad behaviour?  i used to go through stages when growing up - i could be the sweetest girl and then at other points i was making my mum cry because i was so bad! not good of me at all! me and nick aren't having children though so i won't experiance that kind of issue for myself.


----------



## ilexica (Jan 8, 2011)

I remember being a little terror at points as a kid too - sure I drove my mum round the bend, but it all worked out OK. I really sympathise with you though, can't imagine how hard that must be.  We used to have our gas on direct debit but we had to cancel it for a couple of months over one summer when my other half was unemployed (not that we were using much anyway) and then BG failed to set it up again when we asked. Then this time they failed to send us a bill for 6 months despite us sending them 4 metre readings, and then sent us a letter demanding £400 with menaces. Boyfriend called them and managed to get half of of written off, plus a dual fuel direct debit for this year which should save us a few bob. They're crediting us £40 at the end of the year too to apologise. So a pretty good result really - but I'm now poor, good job I didn't want much from these collections! Peacocky is another matter though - the rouge allure lacques are my favourites so I can't wait to try the MAC version. And no matter how hard I try to whittle it down I still want three of the mega metal shadows, so I think this is going to be one big collection splurge!


----------



## AndSparkle (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm not sure whether to feel happy or sad that the two pigments I wanted have sold out. I hate that you always get the money when you don't actually need it!

  	And as for bills, I'm quite glad I still live with the family else I'd really stress out with all this bad weather.. hopefully it'll warm up soon though


----------



## AndSparkle (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm not sure whether to feel happy or sad that the two pigments I wanted have sold out. I hate that you always get the money when you don't actually need it!

  	And as for bills, I'm quite glad I still live with the family else I'd really stress out with all this bad weather.. hopefully it'll warm up soon though


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't really know what's wrong with her, it's her behaviour as well as very bad mood changes, so now we're thinking she might be depressed or bi-polar or something. We have a paediatric appointment for beginning of February, but it's still 4 weeks to go and we are at our wits' end. She doesn't want to get dressed, go to school, eat, have bath, go to bed, but it's not just bad behaviour, because she's also desperately unhappy and cries all the time. The she gets angry and tells us she wants us all dead, but then she'll be drawing pictures for us and tell us she loves us. Very confusing and unpleasant for everyone. She used to be the sweetest, happiest little girl, but now she's so different, angry, nasty, spiteful, unhappy, and she's only 6. We really need help, but the NHS are being bloody useless, we were refused an appointment with the mental health services because either my GP screwed up the referral or they misunderstood, but we were told since her problems are only at school (we have major problems at school too, but not JUST at school), she should be referred by the school to the educational psychologist, but of course that takes bloody forever too. So we waited 4 weeks to be told no appointment, so I had to go back to the GP and ask him to do it again, this time we got a paed appt with the behavioural specialist, but since Christmas her mood has changed so much, it's now really worrying me that she's depressed or bi-polar or something.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 8, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I don't really know what's wrong with her, it's her behaviour as well as very bad mood changes, so now we're thinking she might be depressed or bi-polar or something. We have a paediatric appointment for beginning of February, but it's still 4 weeks to go and we are at our wits' end. She doesn't want to get dressed, go to school, eat, have bath, go to bed, but it's not just bad behaviour, because she's also desperately unhappy and cries all the time. The she gets angry and tells us she wants us all dead, but then she'll be drawing pictures for us and tell us she loves us. Very confusing and unpleasant for everyone. She used to be the sweetest, happiest little girl, but now she's so different, angry, nasty, spiteful, unhappy, and she's only 6. We really need help, but the NHS are being bloody useless, we were refused an appointment with the mental health services because either my GP screwed up the referral or they misunderstood, but we were told since her problems are only at school (we have major problems at school too, but not JUST at school), she should be referred by the school to the educational psychologist, but of course that takes bloody forever too. So we waited 4 weeks to be told no appointment, so I had to go back to the GP and ask him to do it again, this time we got a paed appt with the behavioural specialist, but since Christmas her mood has changed so much, it's now really worrying me that she's depressed or bi-polar or something.


	oh dear. yes that does sound very worrying and upsetting for you all. i hate how slow the nhs is at sorting things out. i'm sorry that you have to wait so long for an appointment. i hope that perhaps things get a little better for her and that she can calm down a little.


----------



## amy_forster (Jan 8, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I don't really know what's wrong with her, it's her behaviour as well as very bad mood changes, so now we're thinking she might be depressed or bi-polar or something. We have a paediatric appointment for beginning of February, but it's still 4 weeks to go and we are at our wits' end. She doesn't want to get dressed, go to school, eat, have bath, go to bed, but it's not just bad behaviour, because she's also desperately unhappy and cries all the time. The she gets angry and tells us she wants us all dead, but then she'll be drawing pictures for us and tell us she loves us. Very confusing and unpleasant for everyone. She used to be the sweetest, happiest little girl, but now she's so different, angry, nasty, spiteful, unhappy, and she's only 6. We really need help, but the NHS are being bloody useless, we were refused an appointment with the mental health services because either my GP screwed up the referral or they misunderstood, but we were told since her problems are only at school (we have major problems at school too, but not JUST at school), she should be referred by the school to the educational psychologist, but of course that takes bloody forever too. So we waited 4 weeks to be told no appointment, so I had to go back to the GP and ask him to do it again, this time we got a paed appt with the behavioural specialist, but since Christmas her mood has changed so much, it's now really worrying me that she's depressed or bi-polar or something.


  	Its sounds like you're having a nightmare  I really keep my fingers crossed that they sort things out for you. I'm glad you've got an appointment with a behavioural specialist & if they fob you off, request a referral to the CAMHS team (child adolescent mental health services) and see what they think. If she does have 'mental health problems', try not to worry too much (I know that's easy for me to say when I'm sat here at my laptop), its only a label & I promise you, people can live a perfectly normal life with that label. At least you've discovered the problem early & you're prepared to do something about it, a lot of people would either put it down to bad behaviour & deny any problem. I think it's an amazing thing that you're doing, keep your chin up & hold onto the belief that things will get sorted.


----------



## rockin (Jan 8, 2011)

(((Anitacska)))

  	My eldest, who is now 16, has Aspergers Syndrome.  I had been telling the doctors for years that I felt something wasn't quite 'right' and got fobbed off with "He'll grow out of it" all the time, until one day I saw a locum doctor at our surgery, and he referred us to CAMHS.  It took a long time, going through multiple tests, but we eventually got the diagnosis.  They don't automatically offer you any help after that, though - you have to specifically ask for it.

  	He can seem quite badly behaved at times, especially with his temper and his refusal to do certain things.  It is rare that I can even get him to leave the house, so I understand how you feel about your daughter being thought badly behaved when in fact it may be something out of her control


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow, thank you for your lovely replies. I didn't really want to bring my problems onto this forum as make up is one of my escape mechanisms, but I am really touched by the kind replies and feel a bit better about it. We've had a really crap day, although she was lovely and happy in the morning (bit too happy actually considering how upset she was last night, she was crying for ages about how rubbish her life is) and was preparing to go to one of her friend's party, then got really angry because my husband broke a jar in the kitchen and I shouted at them not to come in (they all wanted to check it out, but there was bits of glass all over the place) and then refused to go to the party. She screamed at me for ages, told me I'd spoilt her day (and life), then cried that she's missed the party, her emotions were just all over the place. She spent the whole day in her pyjamas as she wouldn't get dressed, had no supper, wrote nasty songs about her little brother, but then was very sweet and good at bath time and is now in bed, although not asleep yet. I've had the worst headache all day and was really irritable, which is of course not good for the other two either. 

  	It was CAMHS that fobbed us off, but I'm going back to our GP on Monday because she's really changed since mid-December, so maybe we can be referred to them again as well as paed. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## ChloeCariad (Jan 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your family problems, it sounds ever so distressing.

  	In other news, if anyone wants some MAC that's sold out - Selfridges have several pieces online - I just ordered Siahi fluidline! Wahey!  Soiree is still sold out, as are the paintpots I think.  I didn't expect Mickey Contractor to be up on there!


----------



## rockin (Jan 8, 2011)

ChloeCariad said:


> Sorry to hear about your family problems, it sounds ever so distressing.
> 
> In other news, if anyone wants some MAC that's sold out - Selfridges have several pieces online - I just ordered Siahi fluidline! Wahey!  Soiree is still sold out, as are the paintpots I think.  I didn't expect Mickey Contractor to be up on there!



 	They don't have Stylishly Yours, though - I've just checked 

  	I've been a fool - I had Play It Proper sitting in my basket at MAC while I tried to decide whether I needed it or just wanted it, and now it's gone.


----------



## ChloeCariad (Jan 8, 2011)

Yes, I noticed.  I only buy staples in full size pigments so  I didn't pay much attention to their availability - seems this collection is just on mac.co.uk right? 

  	I also got Chez Chez Lame - I shouldve phoned MACpro for it, but I have placed 3 orders this week and spoken to the same girl each time, so I would feel creepy hahhaha.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 9, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Wow, thank you for your lovely replies. I didn't really want to bring my problems onto this forum as make up is one of my escape mechanisms, but I am really touched by the kind replies and feel a bit better about it. We've had a really crap day, although she was lovely and happy in the morning (bit too happy actually considering how upset she was last night, she was crying for ages about how rubbish her life is) and was preparing to go to one of her friend's party, then got really angry because my husband broke a jar in the kitchen and I shouted at them not to come in (they all wanted to check it out, but there was bits of glass all over the place) and then refused to go to the party. She screamed at me for ages, told me I'd spoilt her day (and life), then cried that she's missed the party, her emotions were just all over the place. She spent the whole day in her pyjamas as she wouldn't get dressed, had no supper, wrote nasty songs about her little brother, but then was very sweet and good at bath time and is now in bed, although not asleep yet. I've had the worst headache all day and was really irritable, which is of course not good for the other two either.
> 
> It was CAMHS that fobbed us off, but I'm going back to our GP on Monday because she's really changed since mid-December, so maybe we can be referred to them again as well as paed. Thanks again everyone!


	yes that does sound like a really stressful day for all of your family. i really hope that you get things sorted soon - because it must be dreadful for her to have her emotions all over the place like that and also for the rest of you trying to calm her down and keep her moods on a level.

  	oh and yes wasnt stylishly yours an online only collection? that is most likely why it isnt up on selfridges site.  and me and nick have got a week off work at the end of Feb and we are 100% going to York cco on the first day of the holiday! lol!


----------



## lovesongx (Jan 9, 2011)

I did a psychology degree and my younger sister's been through depression so I know a little bit. If there's depression in your family (there is in mine) it's probably a chemical imbalance in her brain that meds can sort until she feels more 'sorted' and confident, talking to a therapist might help (my sister didn't want to know when she was 15), but your best bet is just being as positive as possible and remembering that she will get through it eventually. If there is a trigger (something that's happened, maybe bullying or boy troubles - not sure how old she is sorry!) then you need her to trust you and explain what's going on, as they say a problem shared is a problem halved! It could also just be a teenage thing, just be there for her and watch out for bad influences friend-wise! Hope you get something sorted soon xxxxxxx

  	Also! Try St Johns Wort, 5HTP or Evening Primrose Oil to calm her down a bit? You can get them from Holland and Barrett.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi Laura, Thanks for your suggestions, but she is only 6, so hopefully it's not boy trouble lol. As she is so young, I'm not sure if we can make some of the ideas work, and she's not very willing to talk to people, but will see what happens. I'm really grateful for everyone who's replied and shared their experiences/advice, or just encouragement, it means a lot to me. You are all such nice people, I'm really glad I've started posting here, it's such a lovely community! xxx



lovesongx said:


> I did a psychology degree and my younger sister's been through depression so I know a little bit. If there's depression in your family (there is in mine) it's probably a chemical imbalance in her brain that meds can sort until she feels more 'sorted' and confident, talking to a therapist might help (my sister didn't want to know when she was 15), but your best bet is just being as positive as possible and remembering that she will get through it eventually. If there is a trigger (something that's happened, maybe bullying or boy troubles - not sure how old she is sorry!) then you need her to trust you and explain what's going on, as they say a problem shared is a problem halved! It could also just be a teenage thing, just be there for her and watch out for bad influences friend-wise! Hope you get something sorted soon xxxxxxx
> 
> Also! Try St Johns Wort, 5HTP or Evening Primrose Oil to calm her down a bit? You can get them from Holland and Barrett.


----------



## AndSparkle (Jan 9, 2011)

Anitacska -
  	My little brother has bipolar disorder and has done since he was 12 (he's 17 now). We were told by CAMHS that bipolar disorder is very rare in under 18's, and normally something triggers it (stress, sexual abuse, loss of someone/pet, divorce etc) but from what you've described it does seem quite likely. The NHS and CAMHS have both been pretty useless so I know exactly what you're going through, but please persist and don't give up cause they can give a lot of help (eventually!) to you and your family. Until then, all I can say is keep a sense of normality - don't not punish your daughter when she's naughty because you're concerned about her (my parents did exactly that and now my brother thinks he can get away with anything. Some parts of bipolar are just wanting attention.) and keep a routine.
  	Oh, and make a diary - write all episodes good or bad in it, and take note of how your daughter seems to be feeling. when you see the GP or CAMHS, show them it - it gives you a bit of back up and allows you to describe her behaviour and emotions a bit more accurately, and that should get you an accurate diagnosis quicker.

  	Apart from that, all I can say is good luck and I really hope it isn't bipolar!


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Jan 10, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Wow, thank you for your lovely replies. I didn't really want to bring my problems onto this forum as make up is one of my escape mechanisms, but I am really touched by the kind replies and feel a bit better about it. We've had a really crap day, although she was lovely and happy in the morning (bit too happy actually considering how upset she was last night, she was crying for ages about how rubbish her life is) and was preparing to go to one of her friend's party, then got really angry because my husband broke a jar in the kitchen and I shouted at them not to come in (they all wanted to check it out, but there was bits of glass all over the place) and then refused to go to the party. She screamed at me for ages, told me I'd spoilt her day (and life), then cried that she's missed the party, her emotions were just all over the place. She spent the whole day in her pyjamas as she wouldn't get dressed, had no supper, wrote nasty songs about her little brother, but then was very sweet and good at bath time and is now in bed, although not asleep yet. I've had the worst headache all day and was really irritable, which is of course not good for the other two either.
> 
> It was CAMHS that fobbed us off, but I'm going back to our GP on Monday because she's really changed since mid-December, so maybe we can be referred to them again as well as paed. Thanks again everyone!


	Sorry I haven't seen this sooner. We're seeing PCAHMS currently and I'm sure the lady said if anything changed you could arrange further visits. I'm also shocked that it's a long wait to see Educational Psychologist, that was really the break through for us in getting in to the system. The Paed appointment was excellent too, I hope that your appointment will be as constructive. It must be very stressful for all of you having to wait when it is obviously effecting her so much.

  	I hope the GP can offer some assistance. Lots of hugs for you too, it must be so upsetting, especially as she's so young.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 10, 2011)

I didn't realise you were having trouble too, Jane. She has actually been seen by the Ed Pshyc, but we haven't seen the report, although I think that was on a pretty good day anyway. I didn't go to the GP after all, will wait out the paed appt now, wouldn't be seen sooner anyway.

  	We had a fairly good day today, morning wasn't too good, had to force-dress her, and she ended up taking her tights and shoes off at school (this is her new thing), and it was a massive struggle to get them back on her again when I picked her up, but once we were home she changed into her pyjamas and was happy all afternoon/evening. We're gonna get a cat (hopefully at the weekend) and she's really excited about it, it's going to be her cat, hope it helps with her emotions too.

  	Thanks again for everyone's comments, I'm really overwhelmed and grateful. Hugs back at all of you!

  	Oh and back to the actual topic, can't remember who said they wanted *Play It Proper*, but I've just noticed *it's back in stock on the website*!!!



Anitacska said:


> Sorry I haven't seen this sooner. We're seeing PCAHMS currently and I'm sure the lady said if anything changed you could arrange further visits. I'm also shocked that it's a long wait to see Educational Psychologist, that was really the break through for us in getting in to the system. The Paed appointment was excellent too, I hope that your appointment will be as constructive. It must be very stressful for all of you having to wait when it is obviously effecting her so much.
> I hope the GP can offer some assistance. Lots of hugs for you too, it must be so upsetting, especially as she's so young.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 11, 2011)

^ getting a cat may be good for her. hen i was younger i used to love cuddling my guinea pigs and chatting to them about my day - it will be good for her to have a furry friend like that


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 11, 2011)

Woah, I just saw this. O_O The Wonder Woman eyeliner is so huge.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5p07cg9U4tw


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 11, 2011)

I think the packaging is just so hideous, but I do like the colour of the lipgloss and the MSF looks interesting too.



Kirsty said:


> Woah, I just saw this. O_O The Wonder Woman eyeliner is so huge.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5p07cg9U4tw


----------



## sonia84 (Jan 11, 2011)

The eyeliner looks like a crayola pen and the packaging is so vile. I thought VV was childish but kitch but this is like preschool artstuff with stickers on. I don't understand how they could go from querky cute hello kitty to this.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Jan 11, 2011)

The Wonder Woman packaging is hideous. Easy skip for me!

  	The new Viva Glam Gaga products look lovely though!


----------



## ChloeCariad (Jan 11, 2011)

I have to say, this oversized packaging is putting me off, I think this will also mean MAC feel it will be acceptable to jack up the prices further.

  	I love the blue quad - I do have one Deep Truth, but I like the other 3 colours so I would probably buy it.  I'd also get the lipstick but I do hope there are several colours. I love the MSF compact.

  	I don't know how I feel about the new Gagas.  I don't own much neutral browns.  I hope further swatches will show them to be more nude.


----------



## rockin (Jan 11, 2011)

I definitely won't be buying the WW eyeliner, or the Gaga lip products.  Unless the 3rd WW quad is amazing, I won't be buying that, either.  I like the WW lipgloss, but if it's too expensive I won't be buying that either.

  	Surely there has to be more than one WW lipstick?  I quite like the one that was shown on the video, but will wait to see if there is another. 

  	The WW compact I like, but not struck on the MSF, especially since I don't use bronzers.  If they do one like that but just a mirror, then I might just be tempted.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't like the Gaga lip products either, I don't do nude brown lips. (I also never got the light pink ones, I don't do light pink either.)


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 12, 2011)

who is excited for peacocky? i'm super excited! i shall haul quite a bit because with wonder woman i'm not impressed with what i have seen so far so i wont be spending the extra that i thought i might have been - so now i can get a couple more shadows from peacocky! yay!


----------



## rockin (Jan 12, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> who is excited for peacocky? i'm super excited! i shall haul quite a bit because with wonder woman i'm not impressed with what i have seen so far so i wont be spending the extra that i thought i might have been - so now i can get a couple more shadows from peacocky! yay!



 	I wonder if your position has changed now there are pictures for the rest of the Wonder Woman collection?
  	http://community.livejournal.com/mac_cosmetics/35377628.html?view=514108892#t514108892


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 12, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> I wonder if your position has changed now there are pictures for the rest of the Wonder Woman collection?
> http://community.livejournal.com/mac_cosmetics/35377628.html?view=514108892#t514108892


	hmm still nothing grabs me, i might get a lippie and the mirror, i doubt it though


----------



## anita22 (Jan 12, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> who is excited for peacocky? i'm super excited! i shall haul quite a bit because with wonder woman i'm not impressed with what i have seen so far so i wont be spending the extra that i thought i might have been - so now i can get a couple more shadows from peacocky! yay!



 	I can't wait for Peacocky. I loved the Starflash collections, so I'm guessing this one will be a winner for me... though am a little disappointed I won't be able to fit these shadows into my 15 pan palettes.

  	Not really feeling WW - I think it's refreshing to have some very different packaging and I love how everything is larger than life, just can't see myself actually using it!


----------



## rockin (Jan 12, 2011)

I have never tried Starflash, but I've read people's posts in various places saying how much they loved them and want them back.  If Peacocky is really so much better as they seem to be saying, then I'm going to be wanting quite a few of those eyeshadows. 

  	Someone on the Peacocky thread was saying that one of the Ben Bye palettes (the contour one) fits the Peacocky shadows, but I've been googling and can't seem to find anywhere over here that sells that particular empty palette.  If any of you do find out, could you let me know, please? I much prefer a palette to lots of individual eyeshadows rolling around in the drawer


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 13, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> I can't wait for Peacocky. I loved the Starflash collections, so I'm guessing this one will be a winner for me... though am a little disappointed I won't be able to fit these shadows into my 15 pan palettes.
> 
> Not really feeling WW - I think it's refreshing to have some very different packaging and I love how everything is larger than life, just can't see myself actually using it!


  	yeah i loved starflash too so i am hoping these are just as awesome and comparible as everybody says


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 13, 2011)

I am definately looking forward to the Peacocky shadows

  	as for wonder women I agree with everyone's comments on the packaging, wasn't a fan on VV packaging but not to the point where I wouldn't buy what I wanted as for WW the only think on my list is the Peach MSF and im really considering not getting it as I hate the packaging.

  	What are everyones favourite shadows from peacocky, I can't choose!


----------



## rockin (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm finding it hard to choose from Peacocky, too.  I won't be getting Ego, as it's rare that I wear green eyeshadow (although it's a much better colour than Oomph from the Mickey C collection in my opinion).  I also don't plan to get Dandizette or Unflappable.  The jury is out on Centre Stage since I do have a number of browns, and I MIGHT be able to resist Odalisque, but other than that I want pretty much all of them especially the purples and the pastels.  I only intend to get 2 of the lippies, though.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm excited about Peacocky, but will need to see everything in person first. I really want Scandelicious, but not sure about anythign else yet.

  	Having seen the whole collection photos now, I'm planning on gettin both MSFs and blushes from WW, the rest I'll have to see, if I like the shades I'll get them, even though I think the packaging is horrible (I have never seen Wonder Woman, so maybe I don't appreciate it).


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 14, 2011)

i shall be getting the teal, orange and the pale gold colour shadows from peacocky! and love peck lippie!


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 14, 2011)

I only really like the look of center stage and unflappable.

  	Also I think its completely ridiculous that the WW MSF are going to be jumbo, as if it wasnt hard enough to finish the regular size ones, they increase size & jackup the price


----------



## anita22 (Jan 14, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> I only really like the look of center stage and unflappable.
> 
> Also I think its completely ridiculous that the WW MSF are going to be jumbo, as if it wasnt hard enough to finish the regular size ones, they increase size & jackup the price


	That disappoints me too... I've been looking for a decent 3-in-1 face palette for ages (as in, a palette with a bronzer, blush and highlighter) as I travel a lot and I thought the WW MSFs might fit the bill. If ithey're huge though, then that kind of defeats the purpose!


----------



## anita22 (Jan 14, 2011)

charlotte366 said:


> I am definately looking forward to the Peacocky shadows
> 
> as for wonder women I agree with everyone's comments on the packaging, wasn't a fan on VV packaging but not to the point where I wouldn't buy what I wanted as for WW the only think on my list is the Peach MSF and im really considering not getting it as I hate the packaging.
> 
> What are everyones favourite shadows from peacocky, I can't choose!



 	I'm loving the look of Prance, but I can't decide what else to pair it up with! Ideally I'd like to get 2-3 Peacocky shadows in colours that work with each other. (I know it sounds silly, but as they won't fit in my 15-pan palettes I probably won't use them with my other MAC shadows, so I'd rather get 2-3 colours I can use together..!)


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 14, 2011)

According to Temptalia the eyeshadow quads are super-sized too, but in the video it didn't seem at all big to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What is it with all these big eyeshadow anyway?


----------



## rockin (Jan 14, 2011)

I don't think the quads are supersized - it's down to how you read the bit written by MAC

  	I see it as

  	"Banish any thought of being a Plain Jane: M∙A∙C and Wonder Woman have joined forces! For Spring 2011, take a trip to Paradise Island with a legendary line up of *super-sized Mineralize Skinfinish*, bold Eye Shadow quads, Pigment, Opulash, Lipsticks and *oversized Lipglass, jumbo-big Powder Blush and Penultimate Eye Liner*, Nail Lacquer and Lash inspired by the larger-than-life Bold Babe. Dashing and dazzling, the iconic super heroine reminds us that inside every woman is a Mighty Aphrodite full of courage, confidence and charisma. Kaboom! Mission Accomplished!"

  	So the way I read it, the oversized items are the MSFs, lipglasses, powder blushes and penultimate eyeliner.  Everything else is normal size.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 14, 2011)

well i'm happy to have a big msf! i love those suckers! hee hee! i just wont love the price!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeah, that makes sense. Temptalia wrote the quads are supersized too, and that's why they'll be $40, but I guess that's only a 10% increase on "normal" quads, so that'll be the packaging rather the size. Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






rockin said:


> I don't think the quads are supersized - it's down to how you read the bit written by MAC
> 
> I see it as
> 
> ...


----------



## rockin (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm thinking I might get one MSF, and skip the blush - the MSF is multipurpose after all and I prefer the MSF packaging over the blush packaging.  There are 2 lipsticks and 2 lipglosses that have caught my eye, but I want to see swatches to help me narrow that down to one of each.  Considering the price, I think I might have to skip the shadows altogether (might have gone for the pinks otherwise), although some of the pigments/glitters are things I've been wanting before so I might get them with this collection or save some money by buying them from Pro via the telephone - I want to get some mixing medium anyway, and that's only available at Pro as far as I know.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 15, 2011)

yes it sounds like the msf will be used as a highlight powder and contour which is great and makes it good value in my opinion  plus i love that packaging!


----------



## Sojourner (Jan 15, 2011)

Anyone got any knowledge about the pricing of Peacocky stuff?

  	It's the only collection since Art Supplies that I've been excited about...the pricing is v. important and I need to psych myself up for February with this is mind lol


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 16, 2011)

Sojourner said:


> Anyone got any knowledge about the pricing of Peacocky stuff?
> 
> It's the only collection since Art Supplies that I've been excited about...the pricing is v. important and I need to psych myself up for February with this is mind lol


  	i think the shadows will be £16.50 but this is just guess work! i'm excited for the collection too!


----------



## spunky (Jan 16, 2011)

Sojourner said:


> Anyone got any knowledge about the pricing of Peacocky stuff?
> 
> It's the only collection since Art Supplies that I've been excited about...the pricing is v. important and I need to psych myself up for February with this is mind lol
> i think the shadows will be £16.50 but this is just guess work! i'm excited for the collection too!


  	£16.50? all things considered that's not too bad


----------



## ChloeCariad (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi ladies, is Feb 5th definitely the date for Peacocky?  Temptalia's post says January for International.  Just need some time to save haha!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 16, 2011)

3rd February is the first Thursday, so I'm guessing that'll be the date. Or 1st for online.



ChloeCariad said:


> Hi ladies, is Feb 5th definitely the date for Peacocky?  Temptalia's post says January for International.  Just need some time to save haha!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 16, 2011)

yeah i am guessing it it will 1st or 2nd for online release! i cant wait!!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 16, 2011)

This time I won't be ordering online, I really need to check everything out in person, and that way I might actually only get what I really want. Hope it works.


----------



## lindas1983 (Jan 16, 2011)

Sojourner said:


> Anyone got any knowledge about the pricing of Peacocky stuff?
> 
> It's the only collection since Art Supplies that I've been excited about...the pricing is v. important and I need to psych myself up for February with this is mind lol
> i think the shadows will be £16.50 but this is just guess work! i'm excited for the collection too!


 

  	Considering the tartan tale shadows where oversized and only £15 I think £16.50 is a bit too high of an increase, maybe £15.50-£16 at most?  Fingers crossed.


----------



## ilexica (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm totally underwhelmed by wonder woman. Fortunately. From peacocky I want spectacle of yourself, centre stage, paparrazz-she and dalliance, plus flaunting it, woo me, super and exxxhibitionist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like Soujourner this is probably the only collection I've been *really* exhibited about since art supplies.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 16, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> This time I won't be ordering online, I really need to check everything out in person, and that way I might actually only get what I really want. Hope it works.


 
	lol! i'm not sure it will work! hee hee! i have got much better at buying just what want and not just buying for the sake of it. but i still have my moments!


----------



## rockin (Jan 16, 2011)

Sojourner said:


> Considering the tartan tale shadows where oversized and only £15 I think £16.50 is a bit too high of an increase, maybe £15.50-£16 at most?  Fingers crossed.


	Peacocky "Mega Metals" is a whole new formula, though, and will probably be priced higher for that reason, plus of course the recent price hike due to the VAT increase.  They didn't bother increasing the cost of the Tartan Tale items when they put everything else up by way over the amount of the VAT increase


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 17, 2011)

Sojourner said:


> Peacocky "Mega Metals" is a whole new formula, though, and will probably be priced higher for that reason, *plus of course the recent price hike due to the VAT increase. * They didn't bother increasing the cost of the Tartan Tale items when they put everything else up by way over the amount of the VAT increase


  	very true! which is why i was thinking they will be about £16.50


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 17, 2011)

I feel more embarassed at the counter when I buy loads of stuff, so that might stop me from buying every eyeshadow, and also sometimes I just don't like things as much in person as I thought I would based on the swatches.



Anitacska said:


> lol! i'm not sure it will work! hee hee! i have got much better at buying just what want and not just buying for the sake of it. but i still have my moments!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 17, 2011)

when i buy loads at a mac store i never feel embarrassed. mainly because i know the sales persons figures will be so much better after my visit! so you should never feel embarrassed about how much you buy, i bet your sa loves it! i know i love it when people buy loads off me at work!


----------



## Sojourner (Jan 17, 2011)

^ I do feel a bit embarrassed too sometimes (though not recently since I've been on a low-buy) but I remember when I got my Art Supplies stuff the girl serving me seemed really disapproving, I bought like x2 of each eyeliner since I looove eyeliner, maybe she thought I was one those eBay floggers or she wanted to buy stuff herself and thought I was ruining stocks for her?

  	Anyhow, very excited for this collection!!! I am trying to contain myself since I only work part-time, so I've set myself a budget of £100, so far I want:

  	Ego (if it isn't too murky looking like Humid, this one def needs a swatch)
  	Paparazz-She (been wanting an orange for a long time & the apparent blendability of these shadows means that this colour will be easier to work with I hope than some of the chalky looking oranges of past collections)
  	Centre Stage (really like the look of this from the swatches & again I have trouble blending browns so got high hopes for this formula)

  	Flaunting It (this looks like an amazing unique colour, prefer lipstick over lipgloss but this colour seems undupable in lipstick form, I know Temptalia said Plumful l/s is but I don't think it's close enough)
  	Exxxhibitionist (ditto)

  	It's a sensible list I hope


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 18, 2011)

yeah i guess people who bulk buy and try and sell it for profits on ebay wreck it for everybody! i never buy back ups though, i just buy lots of everything! lol!


----------



## rockin (Jan 18, 2011)

I've never yet bought a backup of any product (other than accidentally), probably because I know I'm unlikely to get through what I have any time soon.

  	I've just phoned the Pro shop and ordered the glitters and the Marine Ultra pigment that will be coming out with Wonder Woman - thought it would save me a bit of money.  I also wanted to order the mixing medium, but apparently they are out of stock and have no date as to when they will be getting more.  She said she thinks they are having problems getting it, but they will probably have some 'within about 6 months'!!

  	I asked about Peacocky, and she confirmed that it will be available on the first Thursday of February.


----------



## NatalieMT (Jan 18, 2011)

Peacocky I pretty much want everything. But a lot of situations in my life are like that ha ha!

  	WW I think is a bit boring. I will probably just get Russian Red l/s because I don't already have it, Emancipation l/g depending on what it is like in person, Mighty Aphrodite blush, Pink Power msf and maybe a mascara. Quite like the look of the purple or the green.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 18, 2011)

Nobody's ever said anything when I left £150 at the Mac counter in one go, but I can't help feeling embarassed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But anyway, my main aim is spending less and not getting carried away. We shall see how that goes.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 19, 2011)

i'm still excited for peacocky! but i must resist buying extras of stuff because i have booked our holiday for next year so must start saving for that!


----------



## Sojourner (Jan 19, 2011)

^ Wow holiday for next year?! I have trouble planning for the next month lol, so I'm amazed by anyone that is _that_ forward-thinking!

  	(Peacocky!!!)


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 19, 2011)

Where are you going? Bet it's something fancy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	We're going to Disneyland (Orlando) in April, but we only got around to booking it last October I think, so we're not that into forward planning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Problem is, if you don't book early enough, all the cheap seats and good deals are gone, especially when it's during school holidays. 

  	I'm excited about Peacocky too, and I've just managed to snatch up the light purple shadow on eBay for £12.99 which was one of my favourites, so I'm really happy!



LMD84 said:


> i'm still excited for peacocky! but i must resist buying extras of stuff because i have booked our holiday for next year so must start saving for that!


----------



## Eleentje (Jan 19, 2011)

I also cannot wait til Peacocky! I've been excited about this collection ever since we were told that Mega metal shadows will be coming out with it!
  	There is absolutely nothing in the Wonder Woman collection to grab my attention, thanks goodness, because I have a feeling that my Peacocky haul will be the biggest to date!

  	These are the items I really want:
  	Shadows: Top of the Posh, Daliance, Noir Plum, Dandizette, Spectacle of Yourself, Prance, Mating Call and Centre Stage
  	Lipcolours: Scandelicious, Exxxhibitionist.

  	It's going to be painful for my wallet, eep.  I wonder whether Mac keeps coming up with those big-sized shadows to stop people from depotting so often?

  	Oh well, since I've missed out on Starflash eyeshadows completely, cos I wasn't into Mac back then, I wouldn't want to miss out on eyeshadows with amazing texture once again.  

	Speaking of starflash shadows, I bought a Mac Trip Look in the Box set, when I was flying through Gatwick last week, because it came with Smoke and Diamonds and Grand Entrance eyeshadows! For some strange reason it says these are frost eyeshadows?  It makes me wonder if Mac has actually changed the texture of these shadows or they just decided not to use the name "starflash" anymore. Since I haven't got the originals, I can't compare, and it's really bugging me.  There seems to be absolutely nothing on Mac Trip 2011 collection online, besides the list of the products on Karrie's blog.

  	On a good note, I've got the set for just  GBP 25,75, and that is for 5 products: 2 eyeshadows, a cremesheen glass, Belightful iridescent powder and a full-size zoomlash! I either was really lucky, and they've made a mistake with price, or this is a REALLY good deal for your money!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 20, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> Speaking of starflash shadows, I bought a Mac Trip Look in the Box set, when I was flying through Gatwick last week, because it came with Smoke and Diamonds and Grand Entrance eyeshadows! For some strange reason it says these are frost eyeshadows?  It makes me wonder if Mac has actually changed the texture of these shadows or they just decided not to use the name "starflash" anymore. Since I haven't got the originals, I can't compare, and it's really bugging me.  There seems to be absolutely nothing on Mac Trip 2011 collection online, besides the list of the products on Karrie's blog.
> On a good note, I've got the set for just  GBP 25,75, and that is for 5 products: 2 eyeshadows, a cremesheen glass, Belightful iridescent powder and a full-size zoomlash! I either was really lucky, and they've made a mistake with price, or this is a REALLY good deal for your money!


	oh yeah you can get bargains with the trip  collection!!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 20, 2011)

According to THIS BLOG the Peacocky eyeshadows will be £15.50 and the kissable lipcolours £16.00. I guess that's better than expected.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 20, 2011)

£15.50 is very good! so that means my haul will be £62.50 for 3 shadows and a lip colour. then i will have about £75-£100 for when i go to the cco. yay!


----------



## Sojourner (Jan 20, 2011)

Yay for once the prices worked out in our favour!!


----------



## rockin (Jan 21, 2011)

My Play It Proper arrived, and so did the pigments and glitters I bought over the phone from Pro   Haven't had a chance to try them out yet, other than quickly swatching the pigments/glitters on the back of my hand. 

  	I must try not to spend any more until Peacocky


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 21, 2011)

rockin said:


> My Play It Proper arrived, and so did the pigments and glitters I bought over the phone from Pro   Haven't had a chance to try them out yet, other than quickly swatching the pigments/glitters on the back of my hand.
> 
> I must try not to spend any more until Peacocky



 	did somebody say pigments?! what did you get!!


----------



## rockin (Jan 21, 2011)

I got Follow Your Fancy and Marine Ultra pigments, Reflects Bronze and Reflects Pearl pigments 

  	I have absolutely loads of pigments, but there's always room for more lol


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 21, 2011)

rockin said:


> I got Follow Your Fancy and Marine Ultra pigments, Reflects Bronze and Reflects Pearl pigments
> 
> I have absolutely loads of pigments, but there's always room for more lol


	awesome choices!! reflects pearl is particularly stunning!!  and yes i have loads too, but you can never have enough!!


----------



## pippa! (Jan 21, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> Speaking of starflash shadows, I bought a Mac Trip Look in the Box set, when I was flying through Gatwick last week, because it came with Smoke and Diamonds and Grand Entrance eyeshadows! For some strange reason it says these are frost eyeshadows?  It makes me wonder if Mac has actually changed the texture of these shadows or they just decided not to use the name "starflash" anymore. Since I haven't got the originals, I can't compare, and it's really bugging me.  There seems to be absolutely nothing on Mac Trip 2011 collection online, besides the list of the products on Karrie's blog.
> On a good note, I've got the set for just  GBP 25,75, and that is for 5 products: 2 eyeshadows, a cremesheen glass, Belightful iridescent powder and a full-size zoomlash! I either was really lucky, and they've made a mistake with price, or this is a REALLY good deal for your money!


	oh my word! i'm def going to be on the look out at duty free when i go on hols next month, that's insanely good value!


----------



## spunky (Jan 22, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> Speaking of starflash shadows, I bought a Mac Trip Look in the Box set, when I was flying through Gatwick last week, because it came with Smoke and Diamonds and Grand Entrance eyeshadows! For some strange reason it says these are frost eyeshadows?  It makes me wonder if Mac has actually changed the texture of these shadows or they just decided not to use the name "starflash" anymore. Since I haven't got the originals, I can't compare, and it's really bugging me.  There seems to be absolutely nothing on Mac Trip 2011 collection online, besides the list of the products on Karrie's blog.
> On a good note, I've got the set for just  GBP 25,75, and that is for 5 products: 2 eyeshadows, a cremesheen glass, Belightful iridescent powder and a full-size zoomlash! I either was really lucky, and they've made a mistake with price, or this is a REALLY good deal for your money!



 	this could be part of the reason... you guys should have see the filthy look i got when i returned my empties last week, the girl looked at me like i'd pooped on her counter or something! if they don't like it, don't bloody offer it! *rage*


----------



## Eleentje (Jan 22, 2011)

That's awful!  I guess even Mac is not 100% stuck up SA proof :S



spunky said:


> this could be part of the reason... you guys should have see the filthy look i got when i returned my empties last week, the girl looked at me like i'd pooped on her counter or something! if they don't like it, don't bloody offer it! *rage*


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 23, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> this could be part of the reason... you guys should have see the filthy look i got when i returned my empties last week, the girl looked at me like i'd pooped on her counter or something! if they don't like it, don't bloody offer it! *rage*


  	yeah that is stupid and annoying! i'd have asked her if there was a problem! luckily on the rare time when i have taken depots to a store the ma was completely fine and even commented on how clean everything was! lol!


----------



## Eleentje (Jan 23, 2011)

Has anyone ever had any issues with depotted eyeshadows?
  	I am thinking of taking another chance  with depotting (last time it didn't go very well :S), so I can get myself some stuff from the perm collection.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 23, 2011)

I haven't had any problems with B2M or depotted eyeshadows. The SAs at both my nearest counters are very nice.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 23, 2011)

i've just been counting up my depots and i now have 10! 2 more and i can get 2 lippies. yay!


----------



## rockin (Jan 24, 2011)

I still haven't attempted to depot my shadows - I'm scared of breaking them.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 25, 2011)

rockin said:


> I still haven't attempted to depot my shadows - I'm scared of breaking them.


	its easier than you think  why dont you try doing one with a shadow that you dont like as much? honestly i have never damaged a shadow at all when depotting. the very first blush that i did i ended up chipping it - but that was only minor and because i wasn't patient enough and tried forcing it out!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 25, 2011)

Yeah, the key is definitely patience! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I use my hair straightener to heat the bottom of the pan up and it comes out easily. Sometimes I have to help it with a very thin knife dipped in alcohol. I have a few eyeshadows I need to depot, must find the time for it one evening. 


rockin said:


> its easier than you think  why dont you try doing one with a shadow that you dont like as much? honestly i have never damaged a shadow at all when depotting. the very first blush that i did i ended up chipping it - but that was only minor and because i wasn't patient enough and tried forcing it out!


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 25, 2011)

rockin said:


> its easier than you think  why dont you try doing one with a shadow that you dont like as much? honestly i have never damaged a shadow at all when depotting. the very first blush that i did i ended up chipping it - but that was only minor and because i wasn't patient enough and tried forcing it out!


	I'm the same, I find depotting eyeshadows a breeze & have never damaged one. But the 1st time I tried depotting blush my peachykeen got a few chips, I just pressed it back down with my finger and now its fine. Thats my first and only depotting accident.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 25, 2011)

rockin said:


> I'm the same, I find depotting eyeshadows a breeze & have never damaged one. But the 1st time I tried depotting blush my peachykeen got a few chips, I just pressed it back down with my finger and now its fine. Thats my first and only depotting accident.


  	there must be something about depotting your first blush - you will always chip it! lol!


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 25, 2011)

Yeah there must be. I returned one of the items I bought from MAC online & they refunded the original shipping cost, too. That was nice of them wasnt expecting that.


----------



## Eleentje (Jan 25, 2011)

How long do you have to wait, until you start taking the pan out? I did my first depot using the non-heat method, and that is when I damaged the pan and chipped the eyeshadow. This discouraged me to do any more depots. I might give it another go, because you make it sound so easy!


----------



## rockin (Jan 25, 2011)

I'd definitely be interested to know this.  What is the best method people have found for depotting?


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 25, 2011)

i use my ghd's to depot. and i cover the plate with a pair of knickers (sexy yes?!) and then i put the shadow on top if the knickers for a minute or so. then i use a knife to push the metal pan out. if it doesnt want to come out then i leave it for another 30 seconds or so


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 25, 2011)

Or you could try using a paper towel. Less sexy, but works. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







LMD84 said:


> i use my ghd's to depot. and i cover the plate with a pair of knickers (sexy yes?!) and then i put the shadow on top if the knickers for a minute or so. then i use a knife to push the metal pan out. if it doesnt want to come out then i leave it for another 30 seconds or so


----------



## rockin (Jan 25, 2011)

I'll have to try to dig out my straighteners, bite the bullet and have a go at depotting.  Mine are variable temperature - any recommendation for the setting? It goes up to 230 I think


----------



## Eleentje (Jan 25, 2011)

Haha,
  	Thank you, for the great advice, guys! LOL @ sexy depotting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I have GHD straighteners too, and it is just one temperature stand, I think it is 180 degrees.

  	Psssst, less than a week left now until Peacocky goes online!
  	I am getting kissable lipcolours I wanted via a CP one of the US girls on Specktra kindly agreed to do for me. I hope it gets here before Tuesday, so I can check these babies out in real life and decide if I will order more colours along with the Peacocky shadows from the UK website.  I'm very cautious about buying liquid lipstick/lipgloss producs, because i'm not really a lipgloss person, but the idea of them being really light and more lipstick-like won me over.

  	I hope I'll find them as awesome, as other people say they are (my wallet disagrees, though)!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 26, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> Haha,
> Thank you, for the great advice, guys! LOL @ sexy depotting
> 
> 
> ...


  	yeah with the ghd's you can't change the heat. i thought they were 180 too 

  	and i'm getting excited for peacocky!! i cant go over buydget though because i need to save up for my new laptop - i hope to have all the money for it by march


----------



## rockin (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for the temperature advice.  I wouldn't want to have mine set too high


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 26, 2011)

I set mine to medium, around the same level as I would use on my hair. Don't worry about burning the plastic, I usually keep checking and putting it back. Once you've done a few you will know what's right.


----------



## Eleentje (Jan 26, 2011)

Oooh, which one are you planning to get?
  	I'm planning to buy a new one too. I really like Asus JN53 series, but don't know if I should go for a cheaper version with an i5 processor or pay 200 euro extra and get an i7 processor one with HD screen... Saying this, that's probably the amount I'll be spending on Peacocky :X


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 26, 2011)

i will be geting a macbook pro but one of the new versions that should be out april at the latest  i'm hoping to get one with a i5 processor. i cant afford to get the i7. i think that 200 euros for an i7 and hd screen is really good! but what would you use your computer for? because the i7 processor would be good for video editing and rendering and creating 3d models and hardcore gaming. but if you just have light computer use i'd say spend the cash on mac make up! lol!


----------



## Eleentje (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah, you are right! I am a nerd at heart, but hardly a "hardcore gamer", really. All those games that demand a lot from the computer are usually boring boys' games anyway. I just want my computer to last me a few good years, so that's why I try to go for the best specs I can afford.

  	Mac's always a good choice, but still too expensive for what I'd want to have.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 26, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> Yeah, you are right! I am a nerd at heart, but hardly a "hardcore gamer", really. All those games that demand a lot from the computer are usually boring boys' games anyway. I just want my computer to last me a few good years, so that's why I try to go for the best specs I can afford.
> 
> Mac's always a good choice, but still too expensive for what I'd want to have.


	yeah i'm a big geek too really! hee hee! but i'm not a hardcore gamer either! and yes mac's are awesome but pricery. but i have been saving for about 5 months now and seeing as my old dell laptop is nearly dead (it got revived after completely dying a few weeks ago but still not gonna last!) and my netbook isnt powerful enough for work and stuff, i think i need to get a macbook pro  people keep asking me why i dont want a sony vaio but honestly i have had my heart set on a mac for many months!


----------



## Eleentje (Jan 26, 2011)

Haha, my old Fujitsu-Siemens died like zillion of times on me in 5,5 years that I've had it. It's still alive and works ok, but your notebook is slower than your netbook, it's time for it to retire!

  	I love my little netbook, esp. cos I can read Twilight just before I go to bed, but it is inconvenient for word processing I often have to do.for work.

  	I'm sure you'll be really pleased with your Mac. It's just one of those things that are super nice to have. I mean there must be a reason why it's always so busy at Mac shops, with all those peole swarming around the Macbooks. I think my next laptop after this one will definitely be a Mac too!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 27, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> Haha, my old Fujitsu-Siemens died like zillion of times on me in 5,5 years that I've had it. It's still alive and works ok, but your notebook is slower than your netbook, it's time for it to retire!
> 
> I love my little netbook, esp. cos I can read Twilight just before I go to bed, but it is inconvenient for word processing I often have to do.for work.
> 
> I'm sure you'll be really pleased with your Mac. It's just one of those things that are super nice to have. I mean there must be a reason why it's always so busy at Mac shops, with all those peole swarming around the Macbooks. I think my next laptop after this one will definitely be a Mac too!


  	yeah the are hugley popular. i used to have an imac while at was at uni and loved it. then went to my pc and found that i had so many issues and stuff that i never had on my mac. that is why i am going back to apple! lol! 

  	not long now ladies for the new collections!


----------



## angi (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm living in fear of peacocky coming out, because I have to buy online and my list currently stands at about £150! I swore off mac when they put the prices up yet again..... but I haven't spent that much on a collection for a good while.


----------



## rockin (Jan 27, 2011)

Only £150?  My list is even higher than that!  I'm struggling to decide what I must cut from my list


----------



## angi (Jan 27, 2011)

rockin said:


> Only £150?  My list is even higher than that!  I'm struggling to decide what I must cut from my list



 	 Lol. Yeah... I had to stop looking when I got to that point! I currently have 9 of the eyeshadows and 1 lipcolour on the list. I need to cut down too, I just can't make myself!


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 27, 2011)

My tiny list is 3 shadows & 1 lipcolour. Trying to get it down further as i'm between jobs atm & this col. is expensive


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 27, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> My tiny list is 3 shadows & 1 lipcolour. Trying to get it down further as i'm between jobs atm & this col. is expensive


	that is the same as my list! i'm keeping it to a small haul too because i'm saving money  plus i already have plenty of shadows and stuff - so really i dont need much more


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 27, 2011)

I just read in the discussion thread that if you are planning to depot the eye shadows they will fit in Ben Nye palettes, but typically they are hard to get hold of over here.  MUFE are too small. But I saw on live journal that Japonesque will fit the Mega Metals (and tartan tale e/s & CCB’s). These are can get from love-makeup (I’m thinking of getting the 4pan with a mirror) and work out cheaper. HTH someone


----------



## rockin (Jan 27, 2011)

The 12 hole Ben Nye eyeshadow palette that someone mentioned is here

  	http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250634909693&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

  	http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Ben-Nye-Eye-Shadow-Empty-Palette-Artists-Makeup-ESP-8-/310218525169

	http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Ben-Nye-Eye-Shadow-Empty-Palette-Artists-Makeup-ESP-4-/230471411556


  	It says the holes are 38.1mm, but the holes in the Japonesque seem to be 26mm, 33mm or 35mm so we'll need to check what size the Peacocky shadows actually are


----------



## rockin (Jan 27, 2011)

Those Ben Nye palettes seem to be the ones that JennsJewelz is talking about, but devlin previously posted about the Ben Nye pressed contour palette fitting the Peacocky shadows.  Devlin even posted a pic of her shadows in the palette.  Not sure whether the 'pressed contour palette' is the same as the 'shadow palette' or not. JennsJewelz didn't say that she had her Peacocky shadows already in the palette, only that she had found the palette online.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 27, 2011)

i wont be depotting my 3 peacocky shadows - too much hasstle finding a palette and also it will amke me want to buy more so that i can fill the palette! lol1 but thanks for all the research guys


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 27, 2011)

I received my Mating Call a few days ago and I'm wearing it today! It's a very pretty light purple. I wouldn't say the texture is creamy though (most reviews I've seen said they were very creamy looking, maybe they vary from shade to shade?), it's certainly not powdery, but it looks kinda hard in the pan, and when I put the brush on it it doesn't kick up any dust unlike other eyeshadows. It does apply well though and blends nicely, also it's very long wearing (although most of my Mac and other high end shadows are too). I will post pictures and review it on my blog tonight if anyone's interested.

  	I don't know how many shadows I'm getting yet, probably around half of them, but we'll see. I only want Scandelicious lipcolour, but again I need to see them all in person.

  	Has anyone seen Temptalia's review on the entire Wonder Woman collection? I think I'll only get the MSFs, the blushes, 2 lipsticks and 2 or 3 lipglosses. The palettes, eyeliner, mascaras and pigments/glitters aren't interesting enough to bother with.

  	PS. I'm wearing Mating Call in my profile pic!


----------



## rockin (Jan 27, 2011)

Glad to hear you like Mating Call enough to want to buy several more eyeshadows in the collection. I'd love to see your pictures and review.  I have just too many shadows I want, but am definitely only getting 1 or 2 of the lip colours.

  	Regards Wonder Woman, my current wishlist is for one MSF, one blush, 2 lipsticks and 2 lipglosses, but I'm waiting to see comparison swatches to see if I can cut that down any further.


----------



## Eleentje (Jan 27, 2011)

Mating Call looks gorgeous in your swatches/look, Anitacska! It's on my list too.
  	I've already got 3 items from my list via CP in the US, Top of the Posh, Scandelicious and Exxhibitionist, but there are 7 more shadows I want.
  	I'll try to bring it down to 5, now that I bought the new computer.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 28, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I received my Mating Call a few days ago and I'm wearing it today! It's a very pretty light purple. I wouldn't say the texture is creamy though (most reviews I've seen said they were very creamy looking, maybe they vary from shade to shade?), it's certainly not powdery, but it looks kinda hard in the pan, and when I put the brush on it it doesn't kick up any dust unlike other eyeshadows. It does apply well though and blends nicely, also it's very long wearing (although most of my Mac and other high end shadows are too). I will post pictures and review it on my blog tonight if anyone's interested.
> 
> I don't know how many shadows I'm getting yet, probably around half of them, but we'll see. I only want Scandelicious lipcolour, but again I need to see them all in person.
> 
> ...


	the shadow looks lovely on you! very pretty indeed! and i like your post on it 

  	for ww i am getting the pruple and green mascaras, one lipstick, one blush, one msf and the red make up bag. and that is it!


----------



## rockin (Jan 28, 2011)

Mating Call is right near the top of my list, too - I love purples!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you for your nice comments! 

  	Does anyone else feel like this has been the longest January ever? The days seem to be dragging and it's still sooo cold as well.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 28, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you for your nice comments!
> 
> Does anyone else feel like this has been the longest January ever? The days seem to be dragging and it's still sooo cold as well.


	totally agree with you! it is always minus temperatures when i leave work and come home from work, and not to mention dark and windy!! plus i need to get paid so bad! monday needs to hurry the freak up!


----------



## spunky (Jan 29, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you for your nice comments!
> 
> Does anyone else feel like this has been the longest January ever? The days seem to be dragging and it's still sooo cold as well.



 	YES! it's only the 29th too *grumbles* and all the shops have spring/summer things in... uhh, we're in britain. we still have sub-zero temperatures and you're trying to sell me bikinis and sundresses?

  	is it just me or is march going to be one hell of a month for launches? according to temptalia we're getting WW, cremeblend blushes, jeanius, sheen supreme lipsticks, and the primer collection and lightfully bright if it's released over here. i really hope mac do one of their switches and give us the blushes and something else in feb along with peacocky, 6 launches in one go seems a bit overkill.


----------



## Eleentje (Jan 29, 2011)

It went really fast for me! It always seems to, though  
  	Although these last days do seem to drag, cos I cannot wait until Peacocky finally comes out and we get some news about the upcoming collections. This will be like a Mac overdose in the beginning of Feb.

  	None of the March launches interest me, so I'm not to worried when these will be coming out. Temptalia's information on international launches is not always accurate anyway. She said that international release date for Peacocky was late Jan, and we are getting it in Feb. I'm sure some of these launches will come out either late Feb or early April. Or possibly European Mac decided to make Peacocky their big release, whereas in the US they created an overkill on collections in late Dec/Jan in order to put Wonder Woman in the limelight in Feb?

  	I can't wait to hear more about Quite Cute collection! I hope it's going to be what I imagine it to be: big, fun and cute collection with special packaging 

	Edit: just seen the pics of the quad, lipstick and blush on princessebeudy's blug. Very cute indeed, can't wait to see more and hear more about it. Being a Japanese pop culture freak, I might buy the quad just for the names, lol


----------



## Eleentje (Jan 29, 2011)

By the way, Spunky, weren't you going to IMATS this weekend? Or am I mixing things up?
  	I'm really curious to hear about your impressions!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 29, 2011)

I love the blush, hope there's a few more of those! Doesn't seem to be special packaging though, although I'm not too fussed.


----------



## rockin (Jan 29, 2011)

I quite like the look of the quad and the lipstick, but I can easily skip the blush.


----------



## spunky (Jan 29, 2011)

Eleentje - i was meant to go with my class, but we forgot to organise it! gutted 

  	rockin - i'm the same. mineralize blushes do nothing for me.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 29, 2011)

I love mineralize blushes, especially the pretty ones! 

  	The quad is pretty nice too, but I need to see in the texture of the shadows and colour pay off before I know if I want it or not.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 29, 2011)

i need the quad! and also the blush and lipstick! iloe the little heart in the blush the most! it really is super cute!


----------



## rockin (Jan 31, 2011)

There's loads of stuff been added to "Going, going, gone" on the MAC website, including the blushcremes and shadesticks 

  	Lipsticks and Liquidlast Liners, Honour blush, Prussian and Goldenrod eyeshadows, and more besides.  Makes for depressing reading.  If it wasn't for Peacocky possibly due tomorrow, there's a few things I might have considered buying


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 31, 2011)

rockin said:


> There's loads of stuff been added to "Going, going, gone" on the MAC website, including the blushcremes and shadesticks
> 
> Lipsticks and Liquidlast Liners, Honour blush, Prussian and Goldenrod eyeshadows, and more besides.  Makes for depressing reading.  If it wasn't for Peacocky possibly due tomorrow, there's a few things I might have considered buying



 	wow! yeah that is one big going list  sad really!


----------



## anita22 (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow, they're finally discontinuing all the shadesticks..!
  	I hope this means we'll have more shades of Paint Pots in the near future 



rockin said:


> wow! yeah that is one big going list  sad really!


----------



## Eleentje (Jan 31, 2011)

It's a very big list! But hopefully they'll make room to new great products!

  	Tomorrow is Peacocky day, yayness!
  	I may be a little naughty and pick a few bits and pieces extra. I really need another 15-pan palette in order to start depotting!


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

i am so excited for peacocky, i have had to make my list quite small though, i will only get
  	ego
  	dalliance
  	nior plum
  	odalisque and
  	woo me


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 31, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> i am so excited for peacocky, i have had to make my list quite small though, i will only get
> ego
> dalliance
> nior plum
> ...


  	i will be getting-

  	dalliance
  	odalisque
  	paperaz-she
  	love peck

  	yay! i'nm excited! and i am going to do all my housework this morning so i can keep an eye on the site later. i'll start cleaning at 8.30 me thinks


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm not ordering anything today, will go to the counter first thing on Thursday. I want to see everything in person first.


----------



## rockin (Feb 1, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I'm not ordering anything today, will go to the counter first thing on Thursday. I want to see everything in person first.



 	Wish I could do the same.  If I could go to a store or counter I'm sure I'd be like a kid in a sweetie shop lol.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 1, 2011)

Haha, well I'm actually hoping to be more restrained if I see everything in person than shopping online from other people's swatches! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	On another note, have you all seen that Wonder Woman is now on the US website!



Anitacska said:


> Wish I could do the same.  If I could go to a store or counter I'm sure I'd be like a kid in a sweetie shop lol.


----------



## rockin (Feb 1, 2011)

Maybe if I were able to swatch them for myself, I might be able to get my 'want' list down too. MAC really need to open a store near me!   As it is, I find myself wanting lots of the eyeshadows. I'll get a lippy or possibly two just to see what all the fuss is about, but thankfully I can restrain myself with those.


----------



## rockin (Feb 1, 2011)

Is it just the MAC website that's supposed to be putting Peacocky up today, or would places like Selfridges have it online today too?


----------



## rockin (Feb 1, 2011)

Yep, I was watching the WW thread late last night and seeing people buy stuff who had insisted they weren't going to get anything from the collection lol.


----------



## rockin (Feb 1, 2011)

Peacocky is up!!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 1, 2011)

just ordered my goodies and the empty 15 shadow palette  yay!


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 1, 2011)

Yup, was just going to say that.
  	Conveniently, I've forgotten to note down my bf's card details, ack :S


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 1, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> Yup, was just going to say that.
> Conveniently, I've forgotten to note down my bf's card details, ack :S



 	hee hee! i actually have nick's debit card in my wallet but i used my own! it wouldnt be fair otherwise! lol!


----------



## fleur de lis (Feb 1, 2011)

It is? I can't see it. I just called Mac to order as well and they said it wasn't up online yet so they couldn't take orders.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 1, 2011)

fleur de lis said:


> It is? I can't see it. I just called Mac to order as well and they said it wasn't up online yet so they couldn't take orders.



 	type peacocky in the search bar and it pops up


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 1, 2011)

Just placed my order:

  	Center Stage
  	Spectacle of Yourself
  	Unflappable
  	Woo Me


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 1, 2011)

I would also prefer to use my own, but they won't take Dutch cards for the obvious reasons :/ I'll see if i can get bf to order.
  	I decided to get 5 e.s. and a palette!


----------



## fleur de lis (Feb 1, 2011)

Ah thanks!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 1, 2011)

Ooh, I'm really itching to order, even though I don't want to (does that make sense?). I have just ordered the new Urban Decay 24/7 anniversary set from Debenhams though, so that's cool!


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 1, 2011)

I picked up dalliance, prance and unflappable, I really shouldn't have though as I bought 2 lippies and the blush from the Guerlain spring collection at the weekend, spending diet for the rest of the month me thinks!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 1, 2011)

yes i shall be on a spending diet until 21/2 which is when i will go to the cco! then all bans are off!


----------



## fleur de lis (Feb 1, 2011)

Placed my order this afternoon, really excited! I didn't order any of the lipcolors as I want to check them out in person, so I'm hoping they don't sell out too quickly.


----------



## rockin (Feb 1, 2011)

Paparazz-she is SOLD OUT already!!


----------



## AndSparkle (Feb 1, 2011)

It's in stock for me?

  	I'm actually considering not buying anything.. it's just too expensive, and quite honestly, I'd rather have none then just 2 things that look completely odd amongst everything else. :S


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 1, 2011)

ARRRRRG STUPID WEBSITE IS NOT LETTING ME ORDER!!! It keeps asking me to sign in the whole time.


----------



## rockin (Feb 1, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> It's in stock for me?
> 
> I'm actually considering not buying anything.. it's just too expensive, and quite honestly, I'd rather have none then just 2 things that look completely odd amongst everything else. :S



 	I had it in my basket and it disappeared, then when I looked it said sold out, and it still says that for me


----------



## rockin (Feb 1, 2011)

and now it says it's in stock again.  Wish they'd make their minds up!


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 1, 2011)

It works now, but I still can't order cos bf forgot his password and isn't home until late. He doesn't realize how much he's stressing out the addict in me.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 1, 2011)

rockin said:


> and now it says it's in stock again.  Wish they'd make their minds up!



 	silly mac site! i'd be shocked if that one sold out. i ordered it but it's nothing like the crap swatch mac have put on the site!!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow, that was quick! But why Papparaz-she? It's ORANGE! Lol


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 1, 2011)

Does anyone know if we're getting Lightfully Bright here next month? I'm interested in a lipgloss or two.


----------



## MACaddict1234 (Feb 1, 2011)

I got in this afternoon and picked up ego and dandizette but i also bought the 217 and 242 brushes so the order came to just over £60 when i was only suppose to spend around £30. Ive promised myself im not going to go near the mac counter or website until wonder woman comes out, my wallet just cant deal with all this! i cant wait for


----------



## anita22 (Feb 1, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> It's in stock for me?
> 
> I'm actually considering not buying anything.. it's just too expensive, and quite honestly, I'd rather have none then just 2 things that look completely odd amongst everything else. :S


	Yeah, I kind of feel like that too! I have most of my eyeshadows in palettes, I do have a few random ones that don't fit (eg Mineralize eye trios) and honestly they just get lost in my drawers of stuff and don't get used. Bad I know..


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 1, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Does anyone know if we're getting Lightfully Bright here next month? I'm interested in a lipgloss or two.


	i'm not sure to be honest. i hope we do because i really want a couple of the glosses!!


----------



## fleur de lis (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm considering depotting them but I've never depotted anything before so am thinking it's probably a bad idea!


----------



## AndSparkle (Feb 1, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> Yeah, I kind of feel like that too! I have most of my eyeshadows in palettes, I do have a few random ones that don't fit (eg Mineralize eye trios) and honestly they just get lost in my drawers of stuff and don't get used. Bad I know..



 	 Exactly.. I have 3 mineralize trios, and I can't actually remember the last time I used them, for me, I'm now more about convenience and palettes are just convenient. I don't see the point if they're just gonna get lost...


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 1, 2011)

Stress is over, everything is ordered!
  	5 eyeshadows and the palette, like planned.  Cheeky Tweet Me jumped into my shopping cart, but I was strong enough and shooed it away 

  	I got:
  	-Daliance
  	-Dandizette
  	-Mating Call
  	-Prance
  	-Spectacle of Yourself
  	and the palette.
  	Top of the Posh and Noir Plum and 2 lipcolours are on their way to me from the US, so this is officially my biggest haul to date!
  	I'm glad that I don't fancy anything from the upcoming collections, so my wallet can get a break, finally, until Quite Cute.


----------



## Sojourner (Feb 1, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Ooh, I'm really itching to order, even though I don't want to (does that make sense?). I have just ordered the new Urban Decay 24/7 anniversary set from Debenhams though, so that's cool!



 	Me too! I ordered it today - my first Urban Decay purchase ever! I'm feeling a lil sick though because last week I was so sure that I was going to cut back on my MU spending and then this week it's all gone to pot (yeah, the story of everyone on here!), I feel like a failure (and a pauper, seriously, I really can't spare the money so I don't know what's wrong with me, I'm usually so sensible!) I haven't even Peacocky'ed yet, since I want to see the collection in person (do you think anything will sell out by Friday?)

  	Five e/s and two l/g makes a cruel total of £109.50 and I want to get it below £100. Ladies, help me (please, kindly, thank you!) which of the the following should I cull? 

  	Ego
  	Centre Stage
  	Plum Noir
  	Dandizette
  	Paparazz-She
  	Flaunting It
  	Exxxhibitionist


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 2, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Me too! I ordered it today - my first Urban Decay purchase ever! I'm feeling a lil sick though because last week I was so sure that I was going to cut back on my MU spending and then this week it's all gone to pot (yeah, the story of everyone on here!), I feel like a failure (and a pauper, seriously, I really can't spare the money so I don't know what's wrong with me, I'm usually so sensible!) I haven't even Peacocky'ed yet, since I want to see the collection in person (do you think anything will sell out by Friday?)
> 
> Five e/s and two l/g makes a cruel total of £109.50 and I want to get it below £100. Ladies, help me (please, kindly, thank you!) which of the the following should I cull?
> 
> ...


  	personally i would take ego off the list because to me it isn't a very unique colour at all - the others are much nicer


----------



## ilexica (Feb 2, 2011)

fleur de lis said:


> I'm considering depotting them but I've never depotted anything before so am thinking it's probably a bad idea!



 	Regular depotting is easy peasy - I can show you next time I see you, if you like? Not sure I'd fancy depotting these though, they look quite soft/shatterable.

  	(Hello, by the way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you, hun, I'm really glad the stress is over (for now). I can't wait to play with the stuff I've got.


LMD84 said:


> yay! i'm pleased you could finally haul!


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 2, 2011)

Sojourner said:


> Me too! I ordered it today - my first Urban Decay purchase ever! I'm feeling a lil sick though because last week I was so sure that I was going to cut back on my MU spending and then this week it's all gone to pot (yeah, the story of everyone on here!), I feel like a failure (and a pauper, seriously, I really can't spare the money so I don't know what's wrong with me, I'm usually so sensible!) I haven't even Peacocky'ed yet, since I want to see the collection in person (do you think anything will sell out by Friday?)
> 
> Five e/s and two l/g makes a cruel total of £109.50 and I want to get it below £100. Ladies, help me (please, kindly, thank you!) which of the the following should I cull?
> 
> ...


 
	I'd also say Ego, or if you already have a lot of neutral dark browns - Centre Stage. 
	I didn't expect the Urban Decay anniversary set to be sold in Europe! I've just bought myself 24/7 Jackpot set, which has all the colours I like, so I think that will be enough for me.


----------



## stargirl90 (Feb 2, 2011)

Just bought a few things from the collection:

  	Dalliance
  	Danzidette
  	Ego
  	Prance
  	Noir Plum
  	Odalisque

  	Woo Me
  	Temper Tantra
  	Scandelicious
  	So Vain
  	Love Peck

  	Soooo excited now! Please come this week


----------



## rockin (Feb 2, 2011)

stargirl90 said:


> Just bought a few things from the collection:
> 
> Dalliance
> Danzidette
> ...



 	LOL, well done!  I noticed on the MAC website earlier today that Dalliance was showing as SOLD OUT for a little while, which is what happened to Paparazz-she yesterday.  Paparazz-she came back on, but is now sold out again, and I think it's possible the same could happen to Dalliance, so if anyone wants it I think they shouldn't hang about.


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 2, 2011)

I think something is wrong with me. I looked at the collection again and decided as a matter of fact I really didn't need anything - so I ordered Enchantee and that was it. I have a thing for the kind of pinks. I don't know what has come over me because I was excited about Peacocky and then yesterday it seemed like a bit of a let down.

  	It's probably because there comes a point where it's impossible for MAC to create wholly new and innovative shades.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 2, 2011)

NatalieMT said:


> I think something is wrong with me. I looked at the collection again and decided as a matter of fact I really didn't need anything - so I ordered Enchantee and that was it. I have a thing for the kind of pinks. I don't know what has come over me because I was excited about Peacocky and then yesterday it seemed like a bit of a let down.
> 
> It's probably because there comes a point where it's impossible for MAC to create wholly new and innovative shades.


  	i totally agree. mac need to do a whole duo chrome shadow series! that would be amazing and different! i love duo chromes and there just arent enough!


----------



## rockin (Feb 2, 2011)

I have to admit to being a sucker for duo-chromes myself. I absolutely love them!


----------



## rockin (Feb 2, 2011)

Spectacle Of Yourself now showing as sold out


----------



## LisaOrestea (Feb 2, 2011)

I've skipped Peacocky. I was gonna pick a few things up but I have been hauling like crazy from High Voltage and Fyrinnae this month, and I would rather save the money for Quite Cute (although its a while away!)

	I figure that If I put away a pound a day until Quite Cute, then it won't be too much of a stab at my bank balance on launch day . I worked out that my phone contract ends the same day as Quite Cute gets released too :| (first thursday of May I presume) so Im meant to be getting myself an iphone (and a new contract) that day too. Gonna have to do some serious saving over the next few months haha.


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 2, 2011)

Tweet Me and Daliance are gone now too.
  	I've checked Debenhams for that Anniversary set, but can't see it? How much was it?


----------



## rockin (Feb 2, 2011)

Noir Plum also sold out!


----------



## rockin (Feb 3, 2011)

I've found some prices for Wonder Woman.  Not all, though.

  	Lipstick  £15.00
  	Lipgloss £17.00
  	Blush duo £21.00
  	Nail Polish £10.00


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 3, 2011)

rockin said:


> I've found some prices for Wonder Woman.  Not all, though.
> 
> Lipstick  £15.00
> Lipgloss £17.00
> ...


	awesome! thanks for posting because this will help me budget for the couple of things i am getting! i hope to get the nude coloured lippie in the cco this month though - that way i can save money!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 3, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> Tweet Me and Daliance are gone now too.
> I've checked Debenhams for that Anniversary set, but can't see it? How much was it?


----------



## rockin (Feb 3, 2011)

I've got a funny feeling we could get the Wonder Woman collection early. 

  	The lipsticks, lipglosses, Amazon Princess (but not Mighty Aphrodite yet) and the nail polishes are showing as 'in stock' on the Selfridges website.  Whether this is correct or not, I don't know, but it makes me think they've got some stock in and have just gone ahead and put it on the website.


----------



## rockin (Feb 3, 2011)

Tweet Me and Noir Plum are back in stock.

  	Just Dalliance and Paparazz-she showing as out of stock now.


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 3, 2011)

The swatches of the peacocky e/s on the Debenhams site are actually pretty good

http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs..._10001_123443032999_-1?breadcrumb=Home~Beauty


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 3, 2011)

rockin said:


> I've got a funny feeling we could get the Wonder Woman collection early.
> 
> The lipsticks, lipglosses, Amazon Princess (but not Mighty Aphrodite yet) and the nail polishes are showing as 'in stock' on the Selfridges website.  Whether this is correct or not, I don't know, but it makes me think they've got some stock in and have just gone ahead and put it on the website.


	oh how random! please keep us updated if you see the whol collection go live! and i'll order my couple of bits and just stick it on my credit card!


----------



## rockin (Feb 3, 2011)

Noir Plum, Odalisque and Centre Stage have joined Dalliance and Paparazz-she on the 'sold out' list


  	If Mighty Aphrodite had appeared on the Selfridges website, I was going to go ahead and order that, and the lip products I want from the WW collection, and see what happens.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow, I didn't know Debenhams was selling Mac! I'll definitely be ordering from their from now on as I have their credit card and beauty club card, plus the 10% code!. I could've saved £12.45 just now! :S

  	I've just been to the counter and got 7 shadows and Scandelicious. I was the first one there, they didn't even have the display up yet!



Kirsty said:


> The swatches of the peacocky e/s on the Debenhams site are actually pretty good
> 
> http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs..._10001_123443032999_-1?breadcrumb=Home~Beauty


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 3, 2011)

i saw somebody had tweeted about it this morning so maybe they have only just started to sell mac? crazy stuff!


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 3, 2011)

little black box has arrived, very happy with my 3 shadows, although an i holding out a little on unflappable, appears a bit dark so that may go up for swaps, but I adore prance and dalliance x


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 3, 2011)

my black box has arrived too! dalliance is so pretty and i think i shall be wearing that one first!  and love peck lip colour is awesome! they feel nice and creamy on the lips and so far it seems to be ok at lasting even though i have had a couple of drinks since i applied it!


----------



## rockin (Feb 3, 2011)

I haven't had my dispatch notice yet.  It says it's 'In Warehouse'  'Pending'. 

  	I shall worry until I get confirmation, as when I ordered from Venomous Villains I got my order confirmation, then some hours later I had an email saying that some of the things had sold out.  I don't want that to happen this time.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 3, 2011)

rockin said:


> I haven't had my dispatch notice yet.  It says it's 'In Warehouse'  'Pending'.
> 
> I shall worry until I get confirmation, as when I ordered from Venomous Villains I got my order confirmation, then some hours later I had an email saying that some of the things had sold out.  I don't want that to happen this time.


  	you ordered it as soon as it came on the site though right? i am sure you will get your goodies


----------



## rockin (Feb 3, 2011)

I ordered my Venomous Villains just as soon as I saw things appearing on the site too.  Didn't stop things going out of stock before they sent my order out 

  	Fingers crossed I get my dispatch notice through soon


----------



## rockin (Feb 3, 2011)

I've bought "So Vain" on ebay, from someone in Canada.  With postage, it cost me £11.46!


----------



## rockin (Feb 3, 2011)

Still no dispatch email, but my order is now showing as dispatched on the MAC website   Yay, hopefully I'll get my black box tomorrow!

  	No further WW stuff has appeared on the Selfridges site yet


----------



## stargirl90 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up guys, this is very exciting news! I love their Beauty Card Scheme, I've got £30 on my card just now!

  	Just bought a couple more things, 10% off and £7-ish in points on my card, woohoo! (that takes my Peacocky tally up to 7 MMES and 7 KLC's, eek!)


Kirsty said:


> i saw somebody had tweeted about it this morning so maybe they have only just started to sell mac? crazy stuff!


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 3, 2011)

Thank you so much, Anitacska!
  	Great news about Debenhams starting selling Mac!  I think I'll be able to use my own card, if I will be ordering through them, and only the shipping address will have to be a UK one. I'm sooo tempted to order Tweet me and Centre stage along with the liner set now, cos its a bargain with the discount.
  	Wish I knew this on Monday, cos then I would have probably skipped the jackpot set for this one.

  	Bf reported receiving the black box today too! I'll have to wait until next weekend til he comes over, though!
  	I received Top of the Posh in the post this morning (got it via Specktra). I really like the almost duochrome silvery shine of the pink.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 3, 2011)

Quote:


Eleentje said:


> Thank you so much, Anitacska!
> Great news about Debenhams starting selling Mac!  I think I'll be able to use my own card, if I will be ordering through them, and only the shipping address will have to be a UK one. I'm sooo tempted to order Tweet me and Centre stage along with the liner set now, cos its a bargain with the discount.
> Wish I knew this on Monday, cos then I would have probably skipped the jackpot set for this one.
> 
> ...


  	hooray! when he visits and you get your goodies please let us know what you think


----------



## pippa! (Feb 3, 2011)

got my little black box today! *dance*

  	so far i LOVE prance so much more than i expected to! spectacle of yourself is gorrrrgeous and worth buying just for how stunning it looks, even if it might be difficult for me to wear it. mating call was the third e/s i got and it's my least favourite of the three so it might wind up in my selling pile, it's pretty but idk how often i'll wear it 

  	lipcolour wise, i got enchantee and woo me, and i love them! love the feeling of them & the colours are gorgeous, i might b/u enchantee as i can see me wearing this EVERYDAY. off to consider another order now, i really want centre stage & possibly dalliance as the quality of these shadows is amazing


----------



## minnie_moo (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow, I'm so pleased to see Debenhams stocking MAC online! My bank account, on the other hand, is crying! I missed out on Dalliance on the MAC site so I've ordered it from Debenhams- free delivery and beauty card points


----------



## rockin (Feb 3, 2011)

If you go through Topcashback to buy from Debenhams, they offer 4% cashback on your purchases, too.  Selfridges gives 7% on beauty purchases.

  	If you don't currently use Topcashback, and would like to sign up, if you go through my referral link http://www.topcashback.co.uk/ref/bellydancer you can earn yourself (and me of course) an extra £2.50 cashback once you have reached £5.00 cashback earned. 

  	I like to go via Topcashback, and use a credit card that gives points, to maximise my savings


----------



## Ejka (Feb 3, 2011)

Thank you SO SO SOOO MUCH Anitacska and Eleentje for the info on Debenhams! I was able to carry out my FIRST MAC on-line purchase (after 4 years of collecting MAC). Debenhams is the first store where you can actually buy MAC and pay with a non-UK credit card (only the shipping address has to be in the UK). I'm really, really happy because this means that I can finally stop stressing about driving abroad/nagging people for cps every time I want something from MAC. I'm so relieved and (my wallet isn't quite as pleased) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











.

  	I ordered Tweet me, Dalliance and Prance - hope to get them soon.


----------



## rockin (Feb 3, 2011)

If anyone is interested, here's the ebay seller I bought my Kissable Lip Colour from.  He's re-listed after selling all the stock in his previous listing.  He has So Vain, Temper Tantra and Scan-delicious
  	http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200572679049


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks, Rockin!
  	I've saved this seller just in case I will decide I need a Temper Tantra in my life or a backup of Scandelicious.

  	I love this thread, everyone is so helpful to each other


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 4, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> Thanks, Rockin!
> I've saved this seller just in case I will decide I need a Temper Tantra in my life or a backup of Scandelicious.
> 
> *I love this thread, everyone is so helpful to each other *


  	so true! and this is why i love this site!


----------



## rockin (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm getting excited - my black box is "out for delivery"!

  	I went ahead and ordered some WW lip products from Selfridges yesterday, too, to see if I would actually get them or they would realise their mistake and cancel the order.  It is currently showing as "ready for dispatch" online.  Will keep you posted.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 4, 2011)

Ooh, how exciting! Would be so cool if we got WW early, but I'm not holding my breath on it just yet (the ever pessimist, hahaha!).



rockin said:


> I'm getting excited - my black box is "out for delivery"!
> 
> I went ahead and ordered some WW lip products from Selfridges yesterday, too, to see if I would actually get them or they would realise their mistake and cancel the order.  It is currently showing as "ready for dispatch" online.  Will keep you posted.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 4, 2011)

rockin said:


> I'm getting excited - my black box is "out for delivery"!
> 
> I went ahead and ordered some WW lip products from Selfridges yesterday, too, to see if I would actually get them or they would realise their mistake and cancel the order.  It is currently showing as "ready for dispatch" online.  Will keep you posted.


	awesome stuff! i hope you enjoy your goodies! and let us know if selfridges dispatch your WW goodies!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes, I agree about how helpful everyone is! Thanks to this forum, I've gone and ordered Exxxhibitionist and Flaunting It from Debenhams as I was ooh-ing and ahh-ing over them, but with the 10% discount plus points on my beauty club card they are a much better deal.

  	Also got Tweet Me because I forgot to get it yesterday! I don't know how that happened because I'm pretty sure I put it in front of the SA to give me one, but the one that served me yesterday was the most humourless, sourfaced one I've ever seen at Mac and she didn't seem too keen for me to stand their and look at the Peacocky stuff when they hadn't even put them out on the display yet. Never mind, got 10% off, and from now on I'm only ordering from Debenhams. There!

  	Btw where are the smileys???


----------



## LisaOrestea (Feb 4, 2011)

Which counter did you go to? The staff in Guildford are usually really rude. I hate shopping there.


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (Feb 4, 2011)

rockin said:


> I'm getting excited - my black box is "out for delivery"!
> 
> I went ahead and ordered some WW lip products from Selfridges yesterday, too, to see if I would actually get them or they would realise their mistake and cancel the order.  It is currently showing as "ready for dispatch" online.  Will keep you posted.


  	On the MAC website it says the Selfridges counter is holding a WW event from Feb 17th - 2nd March and you can book an appointment. It could be why Selfridges are selling the WW products from now.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 4, 2011)

I went to Kingston. To be honest, I've never really had any problems with a SA before, this girl must be new, because the others I've been served by in Kingston have all been very nice. She wasn't horrible, just looked bored and was totally humourless. I like the girls in Guildford too, I've not come across any rudeness.

  	I have to say though, I went into Space NK yesterday to find out if Chantecaille sold any refills for their face powder compacts, as I have a LE white tiger one which I love, but I've now hit pan and just wanted to get a refill for it. I tried to explain this to the SA who would not let me talk, kept saying they didn't have that shade, I said that's fine, I just want a normal powder obv not a LE one from 2 years ago. She kept referring to the compact as a palette when she asked someone else, I had to keep correcting her. Then she dug out a foundation refill, I said I want a powder, not foundation, she said that's all they have, no need to be rude! Aaaargh!



LisaOrestea said:


> Which counter did you go to? The staff in Guildford are usually really rude. I hate shopping there.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 4, 2011)

i read in cosmo magazine that selfridges will be selling the WW stuff from 17/2 - they get a 2 week advance for some reason. so i shall order my stuff when everything i want is up there


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 4, 2011)

I may be able to go up to London on the 20th, so if I can, I will go to Selfridges. Actually I'm going to London on the 19th too, but that's to Shepherd's Bush to see Europe. I'm so excited! 



LMD84 said:


> i read in cosmo magazine that selfridges will be selling the WW stuff from 17/2 - they get a 2 week advance for some reason. so i shall order my stuff when everything i want is up there


----------



## amy_forster (Feb 4, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> i read in cosmo magazine that selfridges will be selling the WW stuff from 17/2 - they get a 2 week advance for some reason. so i shall order my stuff when everything i want is up there



 	Oooh, is that the new issue of cosmo? I really should subscribe but the thought of loosing out on any freebies puts me off!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 4, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> Oooh, is that the new issue of cosmo? I really should subscribe but the thought of loosing out on any freebies puts me off!


  	yup i think it was out this week!  and yeah i buy it every month but never want to miss out on the free stuff if i sub too!! next month there is a free lip gloss!


----------



## rockin (Feb 4, 2011)

Just got an email from Selfridges " Your order has left the building and is making its way to you."

  	Looks like I'll be seeing Wonder Woman sooner than I'd thought!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes, it is good timing, but not sure if I manage to go yet. My friend is coming over from Hungary on the 17th and leaving on the 20th, she's flying from Luton, but we're on the other side of London, so I might go into London with her on the 20th. If not, I'll just wait until the official release and order it from Debenhams.



rockin said:


> Just got an email from Selfridges " Your order has left the building and is making its way to you."
> 
> Looks like I'll be seeing Wonder Woman sooner than I'd thought!


----------



## Sojourner (Feb 4, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> Tweet Me and Daliance are gone now too.
> I've checked Debenhams for that Anniversary set, but can't see it? How much was it?



 	The eyeliner anniversary set is £60...I think it's $92 in the US


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 4, 2011)

yeah i'm too mean to pay nearly £5 for a couple of items! i am waiting for everything that i want to bcome available!


----------



## sonia84 (Feb 5, 2011)

Whoa, sooo cool that deb have mac!

  	free shipping, discount codes and beauty card points, I need to get me a beauty card now!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 5, 2011)

yes i shall most likely be buying from the debenhams site because i have a beauty card  and of course if there are ever 10% discount codes that helps too!!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 5, 2011)

I agree! I'm so happy Debenhams are selling Mac, I really hated paying full price and not getting any points on my advantage/beauty club card. I almost never pay full price for anything else (or at least get some points with my purchase).


----------



## sonia84 (Feb 5, 2011)

I wonder if mac will notice a huge drop in trade from their website. Perhaps if they added incentives, we would come back.


----------



## stargirl90 (Feb 5, 2011)

My black box came today, yippee! Love the formula of the lipcolors, and even once they've worn off they leave a nice colour behind! ... well, Love Peck and Temper Tantra did, that's the only two I've tried so far - sometimes I wish I had two heads so I could try out all my new makeup at once!!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 5, 2011)

stargirl90 said:


> My black box came today, yippee! Love the formula of the lipcolors, and even once they've worn off they leave a nice colour behind! ... well, Love Peck and Temper Tantra did, that's the only two I've tried so far - sometimes I wish I had two heads so I could try out all my new makeup at once!!


  	yes i agree, love peck leaves such a pretty berry coloured stain behind! loves it!


----------



## ChloeCariad (Feb 5, 2011)

I got Odalisque, Mating Call, Prance, Plum Noir and So Vain and Super lip colours - I love them!

  	I am going to try ordering the WW on Monday if Selfridges go through - Just a couple of bits and then buy the other couple of things on the MAC site.  Wooo!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 5, 2011)

ChloeCariad said:


> I got Odalisque, Mating Call, Prance, Plum Noir and So Vain and Super lip colours - I love them!
> 
> I am going to try ordering the WW on Monday if Selfridges go through - Just a couple of bits and then buy the other couple of things on the MAC site.  Wooo!


  	enjoy your goodies sweetie! you got some great stuff!!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 5, 2011)

Haha, I agree, I wish I had 2 heads too! Or three, or four... With the amount of make up I have I could wear 4 different looks a day and never run out, lol.



stargirl90 said:


> My black box came today, yippee! Love the formula of the lipcolors, and even once they've worn off they leave a nice colour behind! ... well, Love Peck and Temper Tantra did, that's the only two I've tried so far - sometimes I wish I had two heads so I could try out all my new makeup at once!!


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 5, 2011)

I've finally received my lipcolours today, yay!

  	My thoughts:
  	I'm loving the Exxxhibitionist much more than Scandelicious! It's such a pretty colour.
  	I've put Scandelicious on this afternoon, before I went shopping, and when I came back 2 hours later, I still had some colour on my lips! For me, it's really good, because I am a notorious lipstick/gloss eater.
  	It took me some effort to apply the colour evenly, but I think that I'll get better at it with the practice.
  	I really like it how you can make the colour on your lips as opaque, as you want it to be 

  	I'm contemplating getting another lipcolour now, but don't know if I should go for Woo Me, Enchantee or Vanity Fair... Hopefully they won't be sold out here next Thursday, when I'll be travelling to Amsterdam, so I can check each of the colours out and make the final decision.


----------



## PurpleCherry (Feb 6, 2011)

Surprisingly, nothing from MAC has really been grabbing me recently - Nars currently owns my heart. Viva Glam Gaga II is definately on my list though when it comes out. I love my nudes!!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 6, 2011)

I walked past the Mac counter today and had another look at Peacocky and concluded that I need So Vain, lol. Off to order it from Debenhams.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 6, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I walked past the Mac counter today and had another look at Peacocky and concluded that I need So Vain, lol. Off to order it from Debenhams.



 	hee hee! you're terrible!


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Feb 6, 2011)

How did I not realise that Debenhams website have MAC?! That's great news! I have a Pro card but I'm never near a MAC store to use it it's good to have an alternative discount.

  	I got Prance and Unflappable. I'd been keen on Odalisque, Ego and Dandizette but when I swatched them I thought they were quite sheer. I figured I would struggle to use them it they required a lot of work to get the sort of finish I was after. I'm loving Prance though, fab pigmentation.

  	I'm still not sure about Wonder Woman. I think I need to look at a few more swatches.


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 6, 2011)

Wouldn't it be cheaper for you to order via Mac Pro website?


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 7, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> Wouldn't it be cheaper for you to order via Mac Pro website?


	yes you can always ring your order through the pro line  you dont have to go to a pro store to get your discount


----------



## rockin (Feb 7, 2011)

My Wonder Woman lippies have arrived 

  	People aren't joking when they say how tough it is to pull the wand out from the lipglosses - I was being so careful easing it out, and still managed to splatter a little bit of red gloss on my finger lol.  The applicator is huge, but not too difficult to use. You just can't swipe it on like you do with a regular wand, though, or you'll apply way too much.  Go slowly is my advice.

  	Athena's Kiss is absolutely gorgeous!  It's the only one I've tried on so far, and I don't want to take it off to try the others lol.  I've swatched them on my hand, though, and like them all.  Wonder Woman is kinda sheer and sparkly, but without being glittery, and I do think it's going to look lovely on.

  	Marquise d' is sheer and peachy pink looking on my hand, with a nice sheen.  Spitfire is also a lovely pink, and the most obvious difference between it and Style Curve is the finish, although there is a slight colour difference as well.

  	I'm really pleased with my choices, and can't wait for Mighty Aphrodite to go online, as I definitely want that.  I think Amazon Princess might be a bit bright on my pale skin, especially as I often look red-cheeked and flushed recently (thinking it could be age-related).

  	I've also been playing with the Peacocky purple eyeshadows.  Now, should I keep this lot on when my son's tutor comes shortly to take us to the 'unit' ? hmm


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 7, 2011)

yay! i am pleased that you got your WW stuff! i am waiting for the other cheek products too!


----------



## rockin (Feb 7, 2011)

Just got back, and although my lips aren't glossy now, they are still very pink.  Lip colours don't usually last this long on me, especially glosses, so I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Feb 7, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> yes you can always ring your order through the pro line  you dont have to go to a pro store to get your discount


	Thank you both. I can't order from the Pro site but I can ring through. I would have only saved a pound though after the postage so I sort of thought it wasn't worth it. I'm really glad I saw it in person though as I would have bought different colours if I hadn't done it in person. I believe I can use the card in all the stores not just the Pro store so I'll have to make an effort to visit one when I go London. I heard that WW was out on 17th in Selfridges, is it already online on the Selfridges website then?


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 7, 2011)

only certain items are on the selfridges site so far. but as soon as the rest comes on i shall buy my bits


----------



## martiryb (Feb 7, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> only certain items are on the selfridges site so far. but as soon as the rest comes on i shall buy my bits



 	I can't see any of WW lipies on the website  Where are they?


----------



## rockin (Feb 7, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> I can't see any of WW lipies on the website  Where are they?


 
  	The lippies are in with the regular lipsticks on the Selfridges website. It's the ones with a white square instead of the colour being shown. Be careful if you're wanting Russian Red, though, as you might get the one in the regular packaging.


----------



## martiryb (Feb 7, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> I can't see any of WW lipies on the website  Where are they?
> 
> 
> The lippies are in with the regular lipsticks on the Selfridges website. It's the ones with a white square instead of the colour being shown. Be careful if you're wanting Russian Red, though, as you might get the one in the regular packaging.



 	I can see them now  Thanks a million


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 7, 2011)

am i super sad? i keep checking the site a couple of times a day to see if they have added the rest of the products! i'm not even into the WW that much! but i am excited for the couple of items that i do want!


----------



## rockin (Feb 8, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> am i super sad? i keep checking the site a couple of times a day to see if they have added the rest of the products! i'm not even into the WW that much! but i am excited for the couple of items that i do want!



 	If you're super sad, then so am I lol.  I am also checking the site several times a day, just in case.


----------



## saira mua (Feb 8, 2011)

il bee fyn as i gt disxount


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 8, 2011)

I keep checking too and what the saddest thing is, I don't even want to order from Selfridges! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Also, I've hardly even used my Peacocky eyeshadows and lipcolours (still waiting for some to arrive as well), so this is ridiculous. I'm the biggest saddo on earth, lol. 



LMD84 said:


> am i super sad? i keep checking the site a couple of times a day to see if they have added the rest of the products! i'm not even into the WW that much! but i am excited for the couple of items that i do want!


----------



## rockin (Feb 8, 2011)

saira mua said:


> il bee fyn as i gt disxount


	Yes, I saw you said on another post that you have MAC Pro discount, but unfortunately I don't think you can use it with collections like Wonder Woman, where they are in special packaging.

  	I also notice that you are wanting to sell to people on Specktra.  I believe it is actually against the rules of MAC Pro membership that you don't buy to sell on, and you could lose your membership if they find out you are doing so.  Just a heads up


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 8, 2011)

saira mua said:


> Yes, I saw you said on another post that you have MAC Pro discount, but unfortunately I don't think you can use it with collections like Wonder Woman, where they are in special packaging.
> I also notice that you are wanting to sell to people on Specktra.  I believe it is actually against the rules of MAC Pro membership that you don't buy to sell on, and you could lose your membership if they find out you are doing so.  Just a heads up


	yes this is against the mac pro rules to sell on to other people and Specktra also does not condone that behaviour either.


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 8, 2011)

That's actually something I was wondering about, since there are quite a few Mac Pro members on the website. 

  	I thought she was speaking Welsh for a sec


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 8, 2011)

Loving the collection info Temptalia added for Quite Cute. But the Mineralize blush "Light beige with pearly mint green heart"


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 8, 2011)

saira mua said:


> yes this is against the mac pro rules to sell on to other people and Specktra also does not condone that behaviour either.


 
	Yeah your posts look very dodgy. Specktra is a place where we share info & chat to like minded people. Basically a very friendly place. Its not somewhere to flog stuff you get at a discounted rate for a higher price. Thats against the rules for the discount card you signed up for and in my mind immoral.

  	Just my 2cents


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 8, 2011)

yup the blush with the green heart is going to be mine! as well as the lavender one  this whole collection looks like a winner to me! and i love the promo picture that got posted in the cute thread


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 8, 2011)

I absolutely love the Quite Cute collection, all the mineralize blushes, the eyeshadows and some of the lipsticks will be mine for sure! It reminds me of Sugarsweet a lot, that was a really pretty collection too!


----------



## rockin (Feb 9, 2011)

Looks to me like Selfridges have realised their Wonder Woman mistake - I can't see any of the products listed on there now.  Yesterday Amazon Princess was showing as sold out, and I think some of the lip products were showing as low stock, but now none of it shows on there at all.


----------



## rockin (Feb 9, 2011)

My Kissable Lip Colours arrived today from Canada.  The way I see it, the saving on these more than paid for the postage on my Selfridges order


----------



## sonia84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Do we know if the collections on selfridges/debs website will be released around the same day as Mac's?

  	Also anyone want to buy a kidney?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 These spring collections are sucking me right in.


----------



## rockin (Feb 9, 2011)

Apparently, Wonder Woman is supposed to be on Selfridges website from 17th of this month, before it is available at MAC online.

  	Not sure about other collections, though.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm gonna go and check out Wonder Woman in Selfridges on the 20th! Hope they'll still have everything, but if not, I guess I can always order what I like later from Debenhams. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really want the lighter MSF (and maybe the darker one too for the blush/highlighter), a couple of lipsticks and lipglosses and both blushes.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 9, 2011)

yup selfridges will get it on the 17th  so i shall be stalking the site to get my goodies. i prefer to order from mac direct but if it means getting stuff early i will do it!


----------



## Lisianthus (Feb 9, 2011)

LisaOrestea said:


> Which counter did you go to? The staff in Guildford are usually really rude. I hate shopping there.



 	I've been to that counter and I hate shopping there too!  Some of the SAs act like they're doing you a huge favour when you ask them for the products!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 10, 2011)

i'm still enjoying using my peacocky shadows  i cant get enough of them!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 10, 2011)

I still haven't used most of mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only just got Tweet Me yesterday and it's so pretty, I don't know how I managed to not buy it first time around (I blame the SA at the counter).



LMD84 said:


> i'm still enjoying using my peacocky shadows  i cant get enough of them!


----------



## rockin (Feb 10, 2011)

I've worn eyeshadow every day since I got my Peacocky eyeshadows.  That's something I don't normally do.  Sexpectations and Spectacle Of Yourself today.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 10, 2011)

rockin said:


> I've worn eyeshadow every day since I got my Peacocky eyeshadows.  That's something I don't normally do.  Sexpectations and Spectacle Of Yourself today.


	yeah usually i dont wear the same ones like that - usually i will use a new one once and then it will be a few weeks until it is used again. but not with peacocky!


----------



## pippa! (Feb 10, 2011)

i'm still trying to figure out ways to work in some of the brighter peacocky colours, like ego and noir plum, but prance is getting almost daily wear. it's stunning <3

  	my debenhams order finally arrived! i decided to return dalliance asap; once i'd swatched it at a counter i knew it would be an immediate return, the colour just doesn't do anything for me. i think i'm the only person to feel like that though, which makes me want to like it so badly, but no luck - it's just not my thing! tweet me... if i'm honest i didn't even consider tweet me til i saw how quickly it sold out. so i ordered it from debenhams to see if i could get it, and i really like it! i thought it would be predominantly a warm gold (which i don't get on with... the only gold i like is nars etrusque) but it's such a beautiful peachy gold. i decided to keep it since i reckon it should be pretty wearable  and centre stage - oh my. when i swatched this at a counter on friday i HATED it. i thought it was awful and the texture just wasn't there, and i couldn't see the appeal, and i decided it would also be an immediate return. welllll i had an urge to swatch again, this time with a brush, and i love it! i love that it's not as metallic as the other shadows and i think it could be a perfect staple 

  	i'm debating selling on ego though. i might have to try swatching it over udpp to see if that helps any, but i've got a bit of buyers' remorse! plus i want my total to sit at 6 shadows altogether so i can depot them into one of the ben nye 6 palettes if i want to - 7 just won't do


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah, I will definitely do it next week, lol! Also the 4 lipcolours that I got from Peacocky! God, I'm terrible.



pippa! said:


> i'm still trying to figure out ways to work in some of the brighter peacocky colours, like ego and noir plum, but prance is getting almost daily wear. it's stunning <3
> 
> my debenhams order finally arrived! i decided to return dalliance asap; once i'd swatched it at a counter i knew it would be an immediate return, the colour just doesn't do anything for me. i think i'm the only person to feel like that though, which makes me want to like it so badly, but no luck - it's just not my thing! tweet me... if i'm honest i didn't even consider tweet me til i saw how quickly it sold out. so i ordered it from debenhams to see if i could get it, and i really like it! i thought it would be predominantly a warm gold (which i don't get on with... the only gold i like is nars etrusque) but it's such a beautiful peachy gold. i decided to keep it since i reckon it should be pretty wearable  and centre stage - oh my. when i swatched this at a counter on friday i HATED it. i thought it was awful and the texture just wasn't there, and i couldn't see the appeal, and i decided it would also be an immediate return. welllll i had an urge to swatch again, this time with a brush, and i love it! i love that it's not as metallic as the other shadows and i think it could be a perfect staple
> 
> i'm debating selling on ego though. i might have to try swatching it over udpp to see if that helps any, but i've got a bit of buyers' remorse! plus i want my total to sit at 6 shadows altogether so i can depot them into one of the ben nye 6 palettes if i want to - 7 just won't do


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 11, 2011)

I wore Scandelicious last night and I'm wearing So Vain this morning and they are both so lovely. The texture and feel of these lipcolours are really nice, although they don't seem to be very longlasting on me, but hardly anything is anyway. I'm glad I also got Exxxhibitionist and Flaunting It, will definitely wear them this weekend.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 11, 2011)

^i'm pleased that you like them! let me know what you think of exxxhibitionist! that is the one that i am thinking of getting next month if i still can get hold of it


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 11, 2011)

I just tried it out before lunch today, so only wore it a bit as it didn't last through lunch, but it's a gorgeous colour and the same lovely texture as the others. Get it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






LMD84 said:


> ^i'm pleased that you like them! let me know what you think of exxxhibitionist! that is the one that i am thinking of getting next month if i still can get hold of it


----------



## pinkiecharm (Feb 12, 2011)

what are the release dates for future mac collections does anyone know???


----------



## sonia84 (Feb 12, 2011)

Has anyone checked out the going, going gone section on the Mac website? they seem to be having a huge culling of products. I can't belive they are getting rid of MV2, i love that stuff.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 13, 2011)

sonia84 said:


> Has anyone checked out the going, going gone section on the Mac website? they seem to be having a huge culling of products. I can't belive they are getting rid of MV2, i love that stuff.


  	yeah we noticed that a couple of weeks ago! they have dc'd so much good stuff!!!


----------



## spunky (Feb 15, 2011)

sonia84 said:


> Has anyone checked out the going, going gone section on the Mac website? they seem to be having a huge culling of products. I can't belive they are getting rid of MV2, i love that stuff.



 	hopefully to make way for new products? usually though, they're still available through macpro


----------



## rockin (Feb 15, 2011)

Had to share my good news with you - I've just learned that I have won a Wonderbra set and Bourjois lipgosses through a competition on Twitter


----------



## LisaOrestea (Feb 15, 2011)

I went to the CCO in Portsmouth yesterday and managed to pick up Pretty Baby from the Hello Kitty collection  for £11!!!

	They still had both palettes from the collection too! Azeala Blosson Blush Ombre was there and most of the Liberty of London stuff (bar the lippies, which was dissapointing.)

	If I had more money I would have grabbed a few (old size!) pigments for £10 each but I spent the rest of my (self induced) makeup allowance on the Sugarpill 20% off sale


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 15, 2011)

rockin said:


> Had to share my good news with you - I've just learned that I have won a Wonderbra set and Bourjois lipgosses through a competition on Twitter



 	Congrats, Rockin!

  	I've finally managed to test the Peacocky eyeshadows last night, and they are gorgeous!!! I was pleasantly surprised by Dandizette, actually!
  	I'm pleased with everything I purchased, although I feel like I should try playing more with Spectacle of Yourself to really appreciate it. It turns out a bit on the red side on my eyelids.
  	Kissable lipcolours feel so good on my lips. I experience the same issue with the staying power, as Anitacska mentioned, but it's the same with any kind of lip colour I wear anyway.

  	I've also finally manage to depot my (regular) eyeshadows. It was so easy and went fairly quick, that I depotted 18 on one night! Now I need another 15-pan palette, lol!
  	The only annoying thing was the amount of glue I had to remove from the pans and how it just wouldn't go away and keep rolling up in sticky bits and stick to everything else.
	Also naughty Aquadisiac eyeshadow pan didn't want to come out, and instead a top layer of the eyshadow is coming lose. I am sure I've heated it for long enough, but it will just not let go 

	Any advise how I can fix this?


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 15, 2011)

Rockin, congratulations on your winnings!

  	I am planning on wearing all my Peacocky eyeshadows this week, I wore Plum Noir, Mating Call and Peek at You yesterday and I'm wearing Top of the Posh and Sexpectations today. They are all really lovely.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 15, 2011)

Just got an e-mail from Mac, if you spend over £50, you get a free strobe cream (30 ml) with the code: STROBE

  	Shame there's nothing I want right now.


----------



## sonia84 (Feb 15, 2011)

^me too, just came on here to post and you beat me too it. Wow Mac must be feeling a pinch to offer freebies. I'm not complaining mind.


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 15, 2011)

Whatever reason is behind this, it works for us


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 15, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> Whatever reason is behind this, it works for us


  	oh yes! totally works for us. when does it expire though? i most likely have an email but havent checked it yet!


----------



## stargirl90 (Feb 15, 2011)

I wonder if this is anything to do with the Debenhams competition? I have to say I've bought a lot from the Debenhams website in the past week with the 10% off / beauty points offer (let's just say I now have £80 points on my card....) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	In fact, I've bought so much that I can't afford to buy anything else at the mo, sorry MAC but your code is no use to me just now, too little too late! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anitacska said:


> Just got an e-mail from Mac, if you spend over £50, you get a free strobe cream (30 ml) with the code: STROBE
> 
> Shame there's nothing I want right now.


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 15, 2011)

Hmm, I've checked, and I didn't get that e-mail! Maybe it is a special offer for Mac's devoted customers?


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 15, 2011)

oh its all good. it ends on the 28th of feb. so i wont be able to take advantage because i wont be hauling until march from the mac site! doh!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes, that's the problem, Wonder Woman doesn't come out until March. 



LMD84 said:


> oh its all good. it ends on the 28th of feb. so i wont be able to take advantage because i wont be hauling until march from the mac site! doh!


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 15, 2011)

that's probably why they've done it, things must be going slow


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 15, 2011)

yeah things must be slow. in all my years of buying mac they have never really done free samples or anything like that.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 16, 2011)

Long may it continue! 



LMD84 said:


> yeah things must be slow. in all my years of buying mac they have never really done free samples or anything like that.


----------



## angi (Feb 16, 2011)

Seconded!

  	I never got anything free from the MAC website - but everytime my boyfriend would order me things (generally for Christmas) they sent him samples.

  	Hopefully when MAC realise that many people are shifting over to the Debenhams website, they might give us better offers. We've had a pretty raw deal from MAC online for as long as I have shopped with them. Not any more MAC. I've registered my beauty card, set up my Debenhams account,  topped up my cashback card and I'm ready to go!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 16, 2011)

But surely, even though we're buying through Debenhams, it's still Mac that's getting the profits, right? I mean okay, Debenhams takes a cut, but it's still gonna be Mac's sales. Anyway, I'm happy as I get points and whatnot, but in the end of the day we're still giving our money to Mac. 



angi said:


> Seconded!
> 
> I never got anything free from the MAC website - but everytime my boyfriend would order me things (generally for Christmas) they sent him samples.
> 
> *Hopefully when MAC realise that many people are shifting over to the Debenhams website, they might give us better offers. *We've had a pretty raw deal from MAC online for as long as I have shopped with them. Not any more MAC. I've registered my beauty card, set up my Debenhams account,  topped up my cashback card and I'm ready to go!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 16, 2011)

i'm not so sure to be honest. i think that debenhams will buy the product from mac at cost price and then they keep profit of whatever they sell.


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 16, 2011)

I haven't worn my peacocky shadows yet I had 3 wisdom teeth out last week and there doesn't seem much point wearing make up when I have a big bruise on my jaw line
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	its nice to hear that debenhams are selling mac, means that I can avoid postage and get beauty club points.

  	I am on holiday when wonder women comes out so will prob miss out as I fly on the 28th which means it won't be at the airport counter yet.

  	Does anyone know if airport guerlain counters stock voyage powders compacts, i really want one and refuse to pay £107
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 16, 2011)

Just rang a few MAC stores and got a few release dates:

  	Viva Glam Gaga II - 3rd March
  	Wonder Woman - 3rd March
  	Jeanius - 7th April

  	Don't know if anyone has posted this but thought i'd share


----------



## rockin (Feb 16, 2011)

I went onto the Debenhams website to see about the Beauty Card thing, but it seems you have to collect one from in-branch then register it online.  What about those people who don't have a branch in their town and only want to order online?


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 16, 2011)

Ouch! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm only just getting around to using my Peacocky eyeshadows, today I'm sporting Odalisque, Dalliance and Peek-at-you. 



Alisha1 said:


> Just rang a few MAC stores and got a few release dates:
> 
> Viva Glam Gaga II - 3rd March
> Wonder Woman - 3rd March
> ...


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (Feb 16, 2011)

rockin said:


> I went onto the Debenhams website to see about the Beauty Card thing, but it seems you have to collect one from in-branch then register it online.  What about those people who don't have a branch in their town and only want to order online?


  	I got my Beauty card from my local Debenhams last week. I'm not sure if you can order it online because I wondered the same thing too but decided to get the card instore whilst I was out shopping.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 16, 2011)

Weird. Can you not phone up and ask them to send you one? Surely it should be possible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






KawaiiPrincess said:


> I got my Beauty card from my local Debenhams last week. I'm not sure if you can order it online because I wondered the same thing too but decided to get the card instore whilst I was out shopping.


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 16, 2011)

I agree, when I was ordering from the American website, I always could enter the cood for a free mini-zoomlash. It's not the most amazing product out there, but its still nice, I can give those away as prezzies.  The UK Mac website also requires you to spend 50 pounds to get free postage, while it's only 25 euro on the German one  (although German prices in comparison to UK ones make up for it).


rockin said:


> I went onto the Debenhams website to see about the Beauty Card thing, but it seems you have to collect one from in-branch then register it online.  What about those people who don't have a branch in their town and only want to order online?


----------



## angi (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm not sure who ultimately gets the profit - whether debenhams pay cost price or MAC get the profit, and I know what you mean about still giving our money to MAC, but if enough people move to the Debenhams website then hopefully it will demonstrate that the 'norm' that the mac website offers just isn't good enough.

  	I completely second the point about the postage - £50 for free postage is a lot! (I hate paying for postage). Mac is one of the few make up items that don't really attract any benefits - in comparison to other make up brands from department stores. Also, when you compare the offers the US get, even just for postage, the European offers are sadly lacking.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh yeah, I totally agree, hopefully Mac will offer more freebies and/or discounts in the future. In any case, I think it's a win-win situation, because  if they don't, I'll just order from Debenhams and get my points anyway. 



angi said:


> I'm not sure who ultimately gets the profit - whether debenhams pay cost price or MAC get the profit, and I know what you mean about still giving our money to MAC, but if enough people move to the Debenhams website then hopefully it will demonstrate that the 'norm' that the mac website offers just isn't good enough.
> I completely second the point about the postage - £50 for free postage is a lot! (I hate paying for postage). Mac is one of the few make up items that don't really attract any benefits - in comparison to other make up brands from department stores. Also, when you compare the offers the US get, even just for postage, the European offers are sadly lacking.


----------



## rockin (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes! Wonder Woman is online at Selfridges.  Not only that, but Topcashback are doing 10.1% cashback on Selfridges at the moment

  	Definitely won't be buying any of the quads at £36.00 each, though, or the t-shirt at £24.50!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 17, 2011)

yeah they need to do more deals  but like yourself i shall order from debenhams to get my points!

  	oh wonder woman is on the selfridges site! i just hauled my goodies. the only thing i have left to buy is the red make up bag when it come son the mac site. i cant afford that right now. i only bought 4 things but they came to £76 and then there was like £5 postage! crazy!!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 17, 2011)

Bloody hell, it's expensive! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 £36 for a quad??? They're supposed to be cheaper than buying individually. I'm going to hold out until Debenhams has the collection, or maybe pick up a couple of things if they're still in stock on Sunday when I go to London.


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (Feb 17, 2011)

Can't believe Mighty Aphrodite is sold out already. I hope I still recieve mine but if not then I'll get it in March. This is what ordered....

  	Russian Red
  	Marquise d'
  	Athena's Kiss
  	Wonder Woman
  	Emancipation
  	Pink Power
  	Mighty Aphrodite

  	Nothing more for me until Quite Cute


----------



## rockin (Feb 17, 2011)

If they've sold out of Mighty Aphrodite so quickly, I'm glad I ordered while waiting for my daughter to get ready for school this morning! I know it is going to be on the MAC site later, but things tend to sell out at lightning speed on there, and I wanted to have the best possible chance of getting it.

  	I also ordered Pink Power and Amazon Princess,  along with Ivy fluidline (amazingly still available).  I got all the lip products I wanted (Marquise d', Spitfire, Wonder Woman and Athena's Kiss a couple of weeks ago when they put things up on their site by mistake lol. 

  	Is Quite Cute the next collection out?  I think I'm just wanting the quad from that one, and maybe one lipstick depending on swatches.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 17, 2011)

No Quite Cute is out in May I think (April in the US).



rockin said:


> If they've sold out of Mighty Aphrodite so quickly, I'm glad I ordered while waiting for my daughter to get ready for school this morning! I know it is going to be on the MAC site later, but things tend to sell out at lightning speed on there, and I wanted to have the best possible chance of getting it.
> 
> I also ordered Pink Power and Amazon Princess,  along with Ivy fluidline (amazingly still available).  I got all the lip products I wanted (Marquise d', Spitfire, Wonder Woman and Athena's Kiss a couple of weeks ago when they put things up on their site by mistake lol.
> 
> Is Quite Cute the next collection out?  I think I'm just wanting the quad from that one, and maybe one lipstick depending on swatches.


	Just had an e-mail from Mac with free delivery code: BRIGHT Valid until midnight Sunday 20th Feb.


----------



## rockin (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't get emails with free delivery codes   They send me emails about collections that have come out, (usually after most things have sold out) but that's it.  If I've got stuff sitting in my basket and I have checked out, they email me about it and tell me it's free delivery if I spend £50 - erm, I know that, that's why I haven't checked out yet as my basket isn't up to £50 yet.  Surprisingly, I did get the email about the free Strobe Cream

  	Selfridges did better - I got an email at 9:39 this morning to say that Wonder Woman was now available.


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 17, 2011)

That's what I get most of the time. No freebees  I received emails about free shipping only for Tartan tale, I believe.
  	Random, I was dreaming last night that I found a wonder woman blush in a cupboard in my dad's new house, and it was one for the darker skin colours (i'm really pasty), but it swatched amazingly beautiful, kind of like a mix of bronzy pink colour.  And now I check Specktra, and WW is out.  I'm going to skip it completely and wait for Quite Cute to come out.   I want a quad from it, 2 lipliners, a blush (need to decide which one) and a lipstick or 2.



rockin said:


> I don't get emails with free delivery codes   They send me emails about collections that have come out, (usually after most things have sold out) but that's it.  If I've got stuff sitting in my basket and I have checked out, they email me about it and tell me it's free delivery if I spend £50 - erm, I know that, that's why I haven't checked out yet as my basket isn't up to £50 yet.  Surprisingly, I did get the email about the free Strobe Cream
> 
> Selfridges did better - I got an email at 9:39 this morning to say that Wonder Woman was now available.


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (Feb 17, 2011)

Amazon Princess is now sold out and I was debating on getting that. The blushes must be very popular. If things are selling out like this on the Selfridges website then I can't imagine what it would be like on the official website on release day. I hope MAC have enough stock in stores and online.


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 17, 2011)

I looked at the WW swatches again today and felt distinctly underwhelmed. Postage on Selfridges website is just ridiculous so there is no way I'm ordering from there. I'll probably just wait until it hits Debenhams, save on that £4.95 delivery charge and get the beauty club points. I'm thinking I'll only buy one lipstick which will be Marquise'D just to have something with the packaging on, because all the colours just aren't me and I have to be realistic and say I just don't need any of it. Meh! Quite Cute is definitely more my thing!


----------



## sonia84 (Feb 17, 2011)

Woah £26 for a MSF!!! Jeez. Can any pale ladies buying Pink Power post swatches? I'm really tempted by it but I don't want to spend all that to be orange.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 17, 2011)

I've e-mailed Mac and they said we're not getting Lightfully bright over here.  I've seen the lipglosses on eBay, might get some of them.


----------



## rockin (Feb 17, 2011)

Things are back in stock on the Selfridges website, including both blushes

  	I've just checked, and my order is 'ready for despatch'


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 17, 2011)

rockin said:


> Things are back in stock on the Selfridges website, including both blushes
> 
> I've just checked, and my order is 'ready for despatch'


  	i'm annoyed at myself. i was busy at work today so i ordered my stuff before i started. i didnt know somebody had pm'd me and asked for a cp. but because i was busy all day with my manager i had to wait until i was at home to worder and everything she wants is sold out!! ffs!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 18, 2011)

No wonder half the collection is sold out on Selfridges already, eBay is full of Wonder Woman stuff at ridiculous prices!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 18, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> No wonder half the collection is sold out on Selfridges already, eBay is full of Wonder Woman stuff at ridiculous prices!


	jeez! do these people have no shame?


----------



## rockin (Feb 18, 2011)

I think those people have no conscience whatsoever.  They don't care that they are stopping people getting the items for personal use at the proper price, all they think about is profit


----------



## Sojourner (Feb 18, 2011)

As unethical as it is, that is good old capitalism for ya


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 19, 2011)

Sojourner said:


> As unethical as it is, that is good old capitalism for ya


	very true! i am enjoying using my goodies this morning. pink power is lovely!   oh and i dont know if i told you guys but i got girl loves boy gloss from quite cute and it is sooo pretty! the perfect pink gloss!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 19, 2011)

Ooh, how did you get hold of that? A couple of the mineralize blushes are on eBay, but I haven't seen anything else.



LMD84 said:


> very true! i am enjoying using my goodies this morning. pink power is lovely!   oh and i dont know if i told you guys but i got girl loves boy gloss from quite cute and it is sooo pretty! the perfect pink gloss!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 19, 2011)

all cosmetics wholesale had the glosses. apart from the lilac one i think. but girl loves boy was the one i most wanted  not sure if they are still online now though - i think a few of us snapped them up!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 19, 2011)

No worries, I want to wait and see them in person anyway.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 19, 2011)

oh i checked earlier and they still have three of them. with poistage they worked out at about £12 each which is better than £16!


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 19, 2011)

Do ACW put actual price of the items on the customs declaration form, or do they put some random amount there? As far as I know, if you order stuff from the US with the total value over £18, you get taxed?


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 19, 2011)

i honestly cant remember what it said on the package. sorry. although i only bought one of them so i was under the limit. i think each tine i have ordered i have been under the limit so i really dont know


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (Feb 19, 2011)

I went to Selfridges today and I ended up buying Amazon Princess and Spitfire. I tried them on when I got home and both are gorgeous! I don't have alot of similar colours in my personal collection so I'm happy I got them. I also got a couple of WW postcards which was a nice surprise.

  	My online delivery still hasn't arrived and I couldn't see the other products close up because the counter was so busy. I did see the MSF from a distance and they are huge. I haven't spent this much on a MAC collection since Hello Kitty. I can't wait for my delivery! Hope I get it on Monday!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 19, 2011)

KawaiiPrincess said:


> I went to Selfridges today and I ended up buying Amazon Princess and Spitfire. I tried them on when I got home and both are gorgeous! I don't have alot of similar colours in my personal collection so I'm happy I got them. I also got a couple of WW postcards which was a nice surprise.
> 
> My online delivery still hasn't arrived and I couldn't see the other products close up because the counter was so busy. I did see the MSF from a distance and they are huge. I haven't spent this much on a MAC collection since Hello Kitty. I can't wait for my delivery! Hope I get it on Monday!


	oh enjoy your two goodies you got today! spitfire is the one item that i really want but am trying to resist!! and i am sure you will get your online goodies soon! let us know what you think of them!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Feb 19, 2011)

Enjoy your purchases 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	You ladies are lucky, I didnt find anything from the WW collection that I liked, I ordered the 4 lipglasses online from Selfridges then went into store at lunchtime and was disappointed when I saw them irl went back and cancelled my order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully I'll get lucky with the Quite Cute collection


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 20, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> Enjoy your purchases
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	well dont be sad!  you should be happy about all the money you have saved!  and i dont doubt that you will be hauling goodies from quite cute! bthe collection looks freaking awesome!


----------



## spunky (Feb 20, 2011)

is jeanius coming out at the same time as WW?

  	i'm so lost with release dates just now, the holiday/big spring collections always confuse me


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 20, 2011)

spunky said:


> is jeanius coming out at the same time as WW?
> 
> i'm so lost with release dates just now, the holiday/big spring collections always confuse me


	no jeanious should be in april  in march it should be the new viva glam and wonder woman. i am just hoping that we get quite cute in april as well as the states! i am so excited for it!


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 20, 2011)

Haha, nevermind! I was being a muppet and misread what you've said. I thought you said you bought all 3 lipglasses, but you were saying that they still have all 3 in stock!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 20, 2011)

hee hee! no worries!

  	oh and i shall report back with what they have got. i wouldnt be shocked if there were TT stuff there either. it didnt look like much sold out at all really from that collection. overall it was a little dissapointing to me!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Feb 20, 2011)

This is very true, I'm also looking forward to the jeanious collection


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 20, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> This is very true, I'm also looking forward to the jeanious collection


	that is the collection i am trying to ignore! lol! just one lipstick for me and that is it!


----------



## spunky (Feb 20, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> This is very true, I'm also looking forward to the jeanious collection



 	me too! i like the smaller collections, there's never the same insanity about sell out products with them because they're released with a big, overshadowing collection


----------



## Sweetoothj (Feb 20, 2011)

spunky said:


> me too! i like the smaller collections, there's never the same insanity about sell out products with them because they're released with a big, overshadowing collection


	Yes, unlike with VV!!! where I only managed to get 1 eyeshadow because they were all on ebay for like £40!!  In fact when I went to check out Selfridges on Thursday lunchtime there was this 'lady' that bought one of everything and as much as I dont like to judge people on appearance there was no way on God's green earth she was buying that make-up for herself to wear.  Even my friend said I bet that lot's going on ebay!!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 20, 2011)

yeah that is the kind of thing that makes me mad. there is no need for some people to be so greedy!


----------



## pippa! (Feb 20, 2011)

i bought marquise d' and i think that's all i'm probably going to buy from ww, horror of horrors! i was in nyc last week so i had a good look at the collection in a few mac stores & that plus emancipation was the only thing i wanted, but emancipation isn't really anything special (it's my perfect shade, but i can easily dupe it) so i decided to pass on it for now.

  	(but i did pick up some non-ww things! the 217 and 204 brush & 2 fling eyebrow pencils, and rose pigment <3)

  	luckily for my bank balance i'm not fussed about jeanious or quite cute either. woop, i can start focusing on putting together my perfect 15 palette i guess!


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 20, 2011)

i want spitfire,marquise d, mighty aphrodite and athena's kiss, but all i'm going to fret about is mighty aphrodite, i REALLY want that, it better not sell out insanely quick, i'm hoping to call in a phone order while im on lunch the day it comes out on mac.com


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 20, 2011)

Lou, could you please give me the link to allcosmeticswholesale on eBay as I can't find their store at all?! Thanks!

  	I went to Selfridges today, it was crazy, very busy, people grabbing stuff, but they did have a lot of stock. I got Pink Power MSFs, both blushes and 3 lipsticks (didn't get Russian Red). I contemplated the lipglasses, but they look so hideous, I was really put off by the huge applicators.  I didn't have much time to test the eyeshadows as I was with some friends, but based on Temptalia's swatches and reviews I don't think I'm interested anyway. I will probably get Golden Lariat once it comes to Debenhams, but that's all.


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 20, 2011)

nevermind


----------



## sosdrielle (Feb 21, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Lou, could you please give me the link to allcosmeticswholesale on eBay as I can't find their store at all?! Thanks!


	They have their own site here:

  	http://www.allcosmeticswholesale.com/


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you!!!



sosdrielle said:


> They have their own site here:
> http://www.allcosmeticswholesale.com/


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm wearing Spitfire lipstick today and wow! I applied it (on its own, straight out of the tube, no liner, no primer) at 11 am and 6 hours later it's still there, it has left a gorgeous stain as it faded slowly. I ate my lunch and had coffee as well, but it didn't come off. Lovely colour as well. Very happy with it.  Also wearing Amazon Princess, and although I'm pale, it's not too bright at all, the pink side and highlighter side of Pink Power too. Very pretty together.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 21, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I'm wearing Spitfire lipstick today and wow! I applied it (on its own, straight out of the tube, no liner, no primer) at 11 am and 6 hours later it's still there, it has left a gorgeous stain as it faded slowly. I ate my lunch and had coffee as well, but it didn't come off. Lovely colour as well. Very happy with it.  Also wearing Amazon Princess, and although I'm pale, it's not too bright at all, the pink side and highlighter side of Pink Power too. Very pretty together.


  	ok that is it! i will be buying spitfire when it comes out on the mac site! you twisted my arm! hee hee!

  	got some goodies at the cco today - best of breed, so bad, jealous and flurry of fun gloss. atlantic blue, shimmermoss and plumage shadow, liquid lurex lippie and universal mix and hi def cyan pigment. woo hoo!


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (Feb 21, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I'm wearing Spitfire lipstick today and wow! I applied it (on its own, straight out of the tube, no liner, no primer) at 11 am and 6 hours later it's still there, it has left a gorgeous stain as it faded slowly. I ate my lunch and had coffee as well, but it didn't come off. Lovely colour as well. Very happy with it.  Also wearing Amazon Princess, and although I'm pale, it's not too bright at all, the pink side and highlighter side of Pink Power too. Very pretty together.


	I'm loving Spitfire lipstick too! At first it was one of the least items I wanted to get but upon seeing it in person, I had to buy it!

  	My package has yet to arrive and I can't track it which is fustrating. I'll get worried if it doesn't come by Wednesday.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 21, 2011)

KawaiiPrincess said:


> I'm loving Spitfire lipstick too! At first it was one of the least items I wanted to get but upon seeing it in person, I had to buy it!
> My package has yet to arrive and I can't track it which is fustrating. I'll get worried if it doesn't come by Wednesday.


	good to know! people do seem to be raving about spitfire!  and i hope you get your package soon. it is so frustrating when things get delayed like that. before Christmas i had an issue where my mac package took forever to arrive because the courrier had it in his car for days! crazy!


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (Feb 21, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> good to know! people do seem to be raving about spitfire!  and i hope you get your package soon. it is so frustrating when things get delayed like that. before Christmas i had an issue where my mac package took forever to arrive because the courrier had it in his car for days! crazy!


	Wow thats crazy! I've had issues with my local DHL depo before where they've kept my package for ages. They might have alot of pakages to deliver in my area or could be a shortage of drivers. I just can't wait to get my WW goodies lol.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 21, 2011)

KawaiiPrincess said:


> Wow thats crazy! I've had issues with my local DHL depo before where they've kept my package for ages. They might have alot of pakages to deliver in my area or could be a shortage of drivers. I just can't wait to get my WW goodies lol.


	yeah it was a freaking nightmare! i mean why was the guy doing deliveries with his own car anyway? and he had his wife in it too! then they couldnt contact him for days! it was all quite stressful because half of the package was a gift for somebody! and i had to post it internationally! got there in the end though!

  	and weird i was chatting to a dhl driver the other day and he said they wont be dhl for much longer. the will be all in green and called some random name that i cant remember! i want to say something beggings with z! mac should have stuck to using dpd! i like dpd


----------



## rockin (Feb 21, 2011)

My DHL deliveries always arrive in a private car.  Most of their deliveries to private addresses rather than businesses are delivered that way.  Our current delivery man lives at the other end of my road, so no chance of him not being able to find the address lol


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 22, 2011)

rockin said:


> My DHL deliveries always arrive in a private car.  Most of their deliveries to private addresses rather than businesses are delivered that way.  Our current delivery man lives at the other end of my road, so no chance of him not being able to find the address lol


	how weird!! maybe it saves costs on a van if they do it in their car then? i was confused because usually our driver comes in a branded van - i get all my stuff delivered to work so perhaps that is why.


----------



## PurpleCherry (Feb 22, 2011)

I've just seen swatches of Viva Glam Gaga II on Temptalia and I'm in love!! I adore my nudies!!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes, my DHL lady always comes in her own car. Maybe if she's only doing it to fit in with kids' school, etc., it's cheaper and easier that way.



LMD84 said:


> how weird!! maybe it saves costs on a van if they do it in their car then? i was confused because usually our driver comes in a branded van - i get all my stuff delivered to work so perhaps that is why.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 22, 2011)

random! good idea though if you want a part time job! fitting it in around your children! good on her!


----------



## LouLou69 (Feb 22, 2011)

My DHL deliveries always come in a private car too - she does parcelnet and DHL


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 22, 2011)

LouLou69 said:


> My DHL deliveries always come in a private car too - she does parcelnet and DHL


	wow! this is all so new to me! all of our deliveries at work come in barnded vans which is why i found it so strange to hear of one turning up in a car! i guess it's stranger to have it turn up in a branded van!


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (Feb 22, 2011)

Some of my DHL deliveries come in a van or car. At my last job, DHL always came in a van. Probably because its a business rather than a home.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 22, 2011)

so is anybody going to be hauling from wonder woman when it comes on the mac site? i shall be buying a few bits as a cp for somebody. plus i have decided to get spitfire lipstick and also the new lady gaga viva glam lippie.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 23, 2011)

Not from the Mac site, but will by Golden Lariat from Debenhams. I am sort of tempted by the lipglosses, but I was very put off by how ridiculously huge they are, so will probably not get those.

  	I can't wait for my Lightfully bright lipglasses to arrive, I bought 3 (blue, pink, purple) on eBay last week. 



LMD84 said:


> so is anybody going to be hauling from wonder woman when it comes on the mac site? i shall be buying a few bits as a cp for somebody. plus i have decided to get spitfire lipstick and also the new lady gaga viva glam lippie.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 23, 2011)

awesome! i am pleased that you got some lightfully bright glosses. i was going to get the blue off ebay but then i found the blue from FF collectrion this week and i feel like that will be similar enough. plus i have chillin and comet blue d/g. bit i am still tempted by astro cool! let me know what you think of them!  and yes the ww glosses are lovely colours - i just cant cope with such a big wand and the fact it splatters you is not good either!


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 23, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> so is anybody going to be hauling from wonder woman when it comes on the mac site? i shall be buying a few bits as a cp for somebody. plus i have decided to get spitfire lipstick and also the new lady gaga viva glam lippie.


	I think I might get another mascara but from debenhams (need to collect points!) and hopefully the lady gaga lipstick and gloss.


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm totally skipping WW, it's not up my alley at all. VG Gaga 2 is a skip too. Yay!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 23, 2011)

It's not like I'm short of blue lipglosses either, but since the seller had all 3 and the prices were the same as UK Mac prices, plus she offered very reasonable combined shipping ($3 for the lot I think), so I though why not get the blue one as well. 

	  Quote:


Kirsty said:


> I'm totally skipping WW, it's not up my alley at all. VG Gaga 2 is a skip too. Yay!


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (Feb 23, 2011)

Selfridges called me today and said DHL lost my package! I'm fuming! I did think it was strange that it hadn't been delivered yet. The customer advisor said they are going to contact their distribution centre and see if any of the items are still available. If they're not then I'll get a full refund and get them next week from the MAC or Debenhams website.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 23, 2011)

How annoying! They definitely had everything in stock in the London store on Sunday, but I guess that's not where they send out their deliveries from. Hope you get your stuff or a quick refund and you manage to get what you want from Mac/Debenhams.



KawaiiPrincess said:


> Selfridges called me today and said DHL lost my package! I'm fuming! I did think it was strange that it hadn't been delivered yet. The customer advisor said they are going to contact their distribution centre and see if any of the items are still available. If they're not then I'll get a full refund and get them next week from the MAC or Debenhams website.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 23, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I think I might get another mascara but from debenhams (need to collect points!) and hopefully the lady gaga lipstick and gloss.


  	oh yes - the important points!! i have been buying all my clarins stuff from deb recently so hopefully i will have quite a few points stacked up this month


----------



## rockin (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm tempted to get Emancipation when WW arrives on the MAC website.  I won't be getting Gaga though - I didn't like either of her lipsticks/glosses.  Cyndi was gorgeous, though. 

  	I've just received £20 of House Of Fraser vouchers with my card statement.  Shame they don't sell MAC.  Think it will either go on Urban Decay or Benefit.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 23, 2011)

rockin said:


> I'm tempted to get Emancipation when WW arrives on the MAC website.  I won't be getting Gaga though - I didn't like either of her lipsticks/glosses.  Cyndi was gorgeous, though.
> 
> I've just received £20 of House Of Fraser vouchers with my card statement.  Shame they don't sell MAC.  Think it will either go on Urban Decay or Benefit.


  	oh awesome! i shall have to have a look at my statement when it arrives! i want vouchers! was there any reason why they sent them to you?


----------



## rockin (Feb 23, 2011)

The House of Fraser credit card gives you points on purchases, both from H of F and elsewhere (less points elsewhere, of course) and I use that card for my MAC and other more expensive purchases to build up the points.  Every quarter, if you have enough points, they exchange them for vouchers to spend instore, in multiples of £5.  I use a BHS Mastercard in much the same way, to get BHS vouchers


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 23, 2011)

They do sell Mac, just not online. The Guildford store has a Mac counter, although I know that's nowhere near you. But maybe you can find a store nearby? Still, UD or Benefit is a good way to spend your money too. 



rockin said:


> I'm tempted to get Emancipation when WW arrives on the MAC website.  I won't be getting Gaga though - I didn't like either of her lipsticks/glosses.  Cyndi was gorgeous, though.
> 
> I've just received £20 of House Of Fraser vouchers with my card statement.  Shame they don't sell MAC.  Think it will either go on Urban Decay or Benefit.


----------



## rockin (Feb 23, 2011)

Unfortunately, the Maidstone branch isn't one that sells MAC 

  	Any time I phone MAC, I always suggest that they open a branch or counter in Maidstone lol.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 23, 2011)

rockin said:


> The House of Fraser credit card gives you points on purchases, both from H of F and elsewhere (less points elsewhere, of course) and I use that card for my MAC and other more expensive purchases to build up the points.  Every quarter, if you have enough points, they exchange them for vouchers to spend instore, in multiples of £5.  I use a BHS Mastercard in much the same way, to get BHS vouchers


  	aha! i rarely use mine so i guess that i why i dont get vouchers! lol! i used to use it when i bought clarins from them. but now i buy from debenhams so i get beauty points


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 23, 2011)

I have a Debenhams credit card as well as their beauty card that I use for beauty purchases (incl. eBay), and I usually get around £10-£15 a quarter to spend in Debenhams as well as the beauty points.  Otherwise we use our join Tesco credit card/clubcard for everything else and get vouchers from them. I do wonder why some people just use a "normal" credit card that doesn't give you points/cashback.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 23, 2011)

maybe i should get a debenahmas credit card seeing as they sell mac now! geneally i dont have credit cards. i have the house of fraser one that never gets used really and one with my bank which is nationwide. i just use my debit card most of the time. when i was younger me and nick got a bit silly with credit cards and we ended up putting loads on them. everything is paid off now but it did take a good couple of years. that said we are both soooo much better with money now. we actually have savings! lol!


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 23, 2011)

[quote name="LMD84" url="/forum/thread/50203/release-dates-for-the-uk/3810#post_2087732"]

maybe i should get a debenahmas credit card seeing as they sell mac now! geneally i dont have credit cards. i have the house of fraser one that never gets used really and one with my bank which is nationwide. i just use my debit card most of the time. when i was younger me and nick got a bit silly with credit cards and we ended up putting loads on them. everything is paid off now but it did take a good couple of years. that said we are both soooo much better with money now. we actually have savings! lol!
 
[/quote]  Im thinking of getting a debenhams credit card now! Anything to make makeup purchases cheaper! although considering how obssesed I've become with makeup over the past year I think it might make me buy more instead of save :/ lol


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 23, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> Im thinking of getting a debenhams credit card now! Anything to make makeup purchases cheaper! although considering how obssesed I've become with makeup over the past year I think it might make me buy more instead of save :/ lol


  	lol! yeah that is the worrying thing!!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 23, 2011)

The trick with credit cards is to pay the balance off in full every month. We have direct debits set up for ours, so we don't forget. I don't spend more because it's a credit card, but then we're not strapped for cash, if we had a tight budget, I might not use it that much.


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 23, 2011)

I have the same.  Money always goes out in the end of the month, so i know that if I will overspand, I'll feel the pain not long after!
  	When I have only got my cc, I spent it only on my flights. Now that I've picked up my make up addiction again, I do go a bit crazy sometimes, but nothing I can't pay off.

  	Loving your new avatar pic, Lou!!!


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 23, 2011)

i will get mine from mac or debenhams, i need to get a debenhams card next time im in there, but i imagine mac will sell out first, and then debenhams, so i will get mine from where ever i can when it comes out

  	i just want
  	mighty aphrodite
  	marquise d
  	athena's kiss

  	i want spitfire but i cant decide if i need it or not


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 23, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> i will get mine from mac or debenhams, i need to get a debenhams card next time im in there, but i imagine mac will sell out first, and then debenhams, so i will get mine from where ever i can when it comes out
> 
> i just want
> mighty aphrodite
> ...


	i dont need spitfire... but my want is huge!!! therefore it will be coming home with me! hee hee!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Feb 23, 2011)

rockin said:


> Unfortunately, the Maidstone branch isn't one that sells MAC
> 
> Any time I phone MAC, I always suggest that they open a branch or counter in Maidstone lol.



 	Bluewater has a MAC counter in the House of Fraser and from Maidstone it would probably take around 30mins to get there in the car


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 23, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> i dont need spitfire... but my want is huge!!! therefore it will be coming home with me! hee hee!


  	You'll love spitfire! I was not planning on buying it either but after i saw it in sefridges i knew i had to have it!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 24, 2011)

hee hee! some lippies just grab you i guess!  i have been loving all the positive reviews on it and the pictures. such a pretty colour!


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 24, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> hee hee! some lippies just grab you i guess!  i have been loving all the positive reviews on it and the pictures. such a pretty colour!


  	It really is, i was so shocked that i could actually work it :/ lol i tend not to buy bright lip colours


----------



## rockin (Feb 24, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> Bluewater has a MAC counter in the House of Fraser and from Maidstone it would probably take around 30mins to get there in the car


	Unfortunately I don't have a car.  I am also the sole carer for my son, who rarely leaves the house, so I am unable to leave the house myself for any length of time.  I only leave him to walk to the supermarket, and for my weekly dance class in town (also within walking distance), which I then rush home from.  I would love to have a day out, free of worry about him, but it's not possible


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 24, 2011)

rockin said:


> Unfortunately I don't have a car.  I am also the sole carer for my son, who rarely leaves the house, so I am unable to leave the house myself for any length of time.  I only leave him to walk to the supermarket, and for my weekly dance class in town (also within walking distance), which I then rush home from.  I would love to have a day out, free of worry about him, but it's not possible


  	that is a shame that you aren't able to go out for long periods of time sweetie. But i am sure that your son appriciates everything that you do for him. and at least you have your dance class very close by!  and thank goodness for online shopping right?!


----------



## rockin (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh absolutely, Lou.  Don't know where I'd be without online shopping! (I'd have more money, though, that's for sure lol)


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 24, 2011)

rockin said:


> Oh absolutely, Lou.  Don't know where I'd be without online shopping! (I'd have more money, though, that's for sure lol)


  	yeah that is the downside to it! my money just dissapears sometimes, and not always on bills!


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 24, 2011)

For anyone who orders from debenhams theres currently 10% off beauty with the code *PV1P* it expires this sunday so its no good for the ww collection but thought i'd share


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 24, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> For anyone who orders from debenhams theres currently 10% off beauty with the code *PV1P* it expires this sunday so its no good for the ww collection but thought i'd share


	oh thanks for the code! it is a shame that we have all these codes but everything epires before WW is released! i wanted the strobe cream sample from mac!!


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 24, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> oh thanks for the code! it is a shame that we have all these codes but everything epires before WW is released! i wanted the strobe cream sample from mac!!


	I know and I think that was the first and only time MAC have given me gift with purchase! I never get free delivery codes either :/ ahwell theres always debenhams


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 24, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I know and I think that was the first and only time MAC have given me gift with purchase! I never get free delivery codes either :/ ahwell theres always debenhams


  	debenhams for the win!! now all i need is for the debenhams in lincoln to get a mac counter and i would be sorted!


----------



## AndSparkle (Feb 24, 2011)

Hmm. Has anyone got any opinions on the WW lipglasses? I'm going to Birmingham on Saturday and I'm really considering picking a few bits up, but quite honestly I'm not sure whether I'd get on well with a jumbo lipglass.. and the hiked up prices means I want to be really sure to buy the right things!
  	That being said, Selfridges is usually a mess on Saturdays so maybe they'll all be sold out so I can save some money finally?!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 24, 2011)

I saw a couple of the lipglasses (bright pink and red) in Selfridges last Sunday, but I was really put off by the huge applicator, it just looks ridiculous and ugly. So although the glosses were pretty nice, I just can't be bothered. The lipstick packaging is fine, but the lipglasses, ugh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






AndSparkle said:


> Hmm. Has anyone got any opinions on the WW lipglasses? I'm going to Birmingham on Saturday and I'm really considering picking a few bits up, but quite honestly I'm not sure whether I'd get on well with a jumbo lipglass.. and the hiked up prices means I want to be really sure to buy the right things!
> That being said, Selfridges is usually a mess on Saturdays so maybe they'll all be sold out so I can save some money finally?!


----------



## rockin (Feb 24, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> Hmm. Has anyone got any opinions on the WW lipglasses? I'm going to Birmingham on Saturday and I'm really considering picking a few bits up, but quite honestly I'm not sure whether I'd get on well with a jumbo lipglass.. and the hiked up prices means I want to be really sure to buy the right things!
> That being said, Selfridges is usually a mess on Saturdays so maybe they'll all be sold out so I can save some money finally?!



 	I got Wonder Woman and Athena's Kiss.  They are rather large, but I actually found it quite easy to use, and you don't have to dip into the pot for more.  I am very pale skinned, and both colours look great on, with Wonder Woman being quite sheer but pigmented.  I got compliments when I wore Athena's Kiss


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 24, 2011)

i am not into the glosses. mainly because it takes me ages to use up a normal sized one, let alone a big one! i think it would go off before i could use it up!


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 24, 2011)

sssshhhh about spitfire

  	i do not need it

  	but i want it so much 


  	i am looking forward to pairing athena's kiss with spitfire, hehe yes, i'm going to get spitfire anyway!


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 24, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> Hmm. Has anyone got any opinions on the WW lipglasses? I'm going to Birmingham on Saturday and I'm really considering picking a few bits up, but quite honestly I'm not sure whether I'd get on well with a jumbo lipglass.. and the hiked up prices means I want to be really sure to buy the right things!
> That being said, Selfridges is usually a mess on Saturdays so maybe they'll all be sold out so I can save some money finally?!


	I never purchased the glosses. The huge applicator put me off - not to mention the price but some of the colours did look pretty. I rang selfridges (Birmingham) today to ask if they still had a few products which i've been going back and forth on getting (AP blush and blue mascara) and they still have them so maybe they'll still have the products your after!


----------



## nazia (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm being a tad lazy and would like to know when the cremeblend blushes and the supreme sheen lipsticks will be out in the UK? Will they be perm or LE, because I've read conflicting information. If they are limited, I want to get myself to a store as soon as they're released because most of the stuff looks stunning!


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 24, 2011)

[quote name="nazia" url="/forum/thread/50203/release-dates-for-the-uk/3840#post_2088496"]I'm being a tad lazy and would like to know when the cremeblend blushes and the supreme sheen lipsticks will be out in the UK? Will they be perm or LE, because I've read conflicting information. If they are limited, I want to get myself to a store as soon as they're released because most of the stuff looks stunning!
[/quote]  Both collections are permanent according to temptalia   I'm not sure when they will be released here in the UK though


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 24, 2011)

nazia said:


> I'm not sure when they will be released here in the UK though


	the fact they will be perm amkes me happy. i dont have to rush to buy all the lippies that i want!


----------



## spunky (Feb 25, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> sssshhhh about spitfire
> 
> i do not need it
> 
> ...


	me too. i have 5784985439853 pink lipsticks, so i technically don't need it, but i want it!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 25, 2011)

spunky said:


> me too. i have 5784985439853 pink lipsticks, so i technically don't need it, but i want it!


  	oh yeah, we're all in the same boat there i think! lol!


----------



## spunky (Feb 25, 2011)

i've said so many times i'm skipping it but i know full well i'll be first in line at HOF next week


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 25, 2011)

I just rang my MAC counter to confirm the release date for Jeanius and was told its March 3rd :s I didn't believe her (LOL) so I rang another store and was told the same thing!


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (Feb 25, 2011)

I got a call from Selfridges again and they said that they're going to send me out another package with all the products I ordered except Might Aphrodite. I'm going to oxford street tomorrow so I might see if the store has it in stock. They gave me a refund for the blush, delivery charge and they sent me a £10 e-voucher. I must say they were very helpful and apologised for the trouble. I should get my package on Monday morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Alisha1 said:


> I just rang my MAC counter to confirm the release date for Jeanius and was told its March 3rd :s I didn't believe her (LOL) so I rang another store and was told the same thing!


  	Thanks for letting us know! I don't want anything from that collection so money saved lol. I hope that means we get Quite Cute in April because I don't want to wait until May!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 25, 2011)

KawaiiPrincess said:


> I got a call from Selfridges again and they said that they're going to send me out another package with all the products I ordered except Might Aphrodite. I'm going to oxford street tomorrow so I might see if the store has it in stock. They gave me a refund for the blush, delivery charge and they sent me a £10 e-voucher. I must say they were very helpful and apologised for the trouble. I should get my package on Monday morning


	oh wow! that is very good service indeed! i'm pleased for you and at leats you have a few options on how to get the blush still.

  	and looks like i will be buying riveting rose lippie in march then!!


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 25, 2011)

I hope they have MA in stock for you!  I'm quite surprised by their service tbh (i've never ordered from selfridges). 

  	Anywho yeah I never thought of it as we might get Quite Cute early! YAY - more blushes!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh really? I've just been shopping and went past the Mac counter, the girl asked if I was coming back on Thursday as they're getting WW and Gaga, but didn't say anything about Jeanius. But then again, they are usually pretty clueless, lol. I really only want a l/s, l/g, maybe a blush or two and I want to see the eyeshadows. Btw, will Mac never stop making these big eyeshadows??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Alisha1 said:


> I just rang my MAC counter to confirm the release date for Jeanius and was told its March 3rd :s I didn't believe her (LOL) so I rang another store and was told the same thing!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 25, 2011)

yeah i am now only going to buy one lippie and a gloss from jeanious. then spitfire from WW. i was going to buy a WW make up bag but think i will save my money and buy a cheap one instead.  and i wish they would stop! i want the nomal sized ones back again please!!


----------



## spunky (Feb 25, 2011)

so we're definitely getting jeanius and ww on thursday? nice!


----------



## AndSparkle (Feb 25, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I never purchased the glosses.* The huge applicator put me off - not to mention the price but some of the colours did look pretty*. I rang selfridges (Birmingham) today to ask if they still had a few products which i've been going back and forth on getting (AP blush and blue mascara) and they still have them so maybe they'll still have the products your after!


	That's my dilemma!
  	Hmm. I might just go to the store and see if I can back to mac some empties and get an ordinary lipstick or something.


----------



## spunky (Feb 25, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I just rang my MAC counter to confirm the release date for Jeanius and was told its March 3rd :s I didn't believe her (LOL) so I rang another store and was told the same thing!



 	other than selfridges, where can you get mac in birmingham? my boyfriend lives there, so i'm down quite a lot and i've only seen it in there


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 25, 2011)

spunky said:


> so we're definitely getting jeanius and ww on thursday? nice!



 	definately nice! it is great not to have such a delay from the states!


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 25, 2011)

spunky said:


> other than selfridges, where can you get mac in birmingham? my boyfriend lives there, so i'm down quite a lot and i've only seen it in there


	Theres two other MAC counters one is a free-standing MAC store and the other is in Harvey Nichols which is in the Mailbox


----------



## spunky (Feb 25, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Theres two other MAC counters one is a free-standing MAC store and the other is in Harvey Nichols which is in the Mailbox


	there's a freestanding store? seriously? awesome, i can use my pro card there  thanks so much!


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 25, 2011)

spunky said:


> there's a freestanding store? seriously? awesome, i can use my pro card there  thanks so much!



 	no problem


----------



## AndSparkle (Feb 25, 2011)

The f/s store is reallllly tucked away, but tbh, I much prefer it to Selfridges, I find it a little bit too loud, and if the bf is going for you, he might feel a lil intimidated! 

  	Also, Glasgow to Birmingham is a little bit of a trek isn't it?! :lol:


----------



## spunky (Feb 25, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> The f/s store is reallllly tucked away, but tbh, I much prefer it to Selfridges, I find it a little bit too loud, and if the bf is going for you, he might feel a lil intimidated!
> 
> Also, Glasgow to Birmingham is a little bit of a trek isn't it?! :lol:


	haha he's not intimidated by make up anymore, not after seeing my wee collection and coming shopping with me 

  	it is, but it's worth it


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 25, 2011)

spunky said:


> haha he's not intimidated by make up anymore, not after seeing my wee collection and coming shopping with me
> it is, but it's worth it


	hee hee! i love that you have trained him well already!  Nick is like that, he doesn't even class what i have as too much and even defends me when people start saying that i have too much make up. he starts telling people that i need different textures of each colour and stuff like that! bless him! hee hee! and i'll never forget when we were in the london pro store and my friend started asking what things were and nick explained it all! so funny!


----------



## spunky (Feb 26, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> hee hee! i love that you have trained him well already!  Nick is like that, he doesn't even class what i have as too much and even defends me when people start saying that i have too much make up. he starts telling people that i need different textures of each colour and stuff like that! bless him! hee hee! and i'll never forget when we were in the london pro store and my friend started asking what things were and nick explained it all! so funny!


  	haha awwwh!

  	zach's not that well trained just yet, but it'll come, don't you worry


----------



## Sweetoothj (Feb 26, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> definately nice! it is great not to have such a delay from the states!


	This is great news! I'm going to hopefully get the 3 lip glasses from this collection, not sure about Quite Cute after seeing the pictures, mind you things always look different in real life.  Was thinking of getting the Lightfully Bright lip glosses from ebay but I'm a bit funny with 'wet' make up not bought from the store/website.  I did manage to snag a Mineralize Lovestone Eyeshadow from Ebay though so will wait for that to arrive to see if it is indeed brand new in box lol!!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 26, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> This is great news! I'm going to hopefully get the 3 lip glasses from this collection, not sure about Quite Cute after seeing the pictures, mind you things always look different in real life.  Was thinking of getting the Lightfully Bright lip glosses from ebay but I'm a bit funny with 'wet' make up not bought from the store/website.  I did manage to snag a Mineralize Lovestone Eyeshadow from Ebay though so will wait for that to arrive to see if it is indeed brand new in box lol!!


  	great find! i have wanted love stone for a while! i hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 26, 2011)

I got my Lightfully Bright lipglasses in the post yesterday and they are definitely brand new. Very pretty, but I haven't got around to using them, so can't really rate them properly yet. The seller seems really good, would definitely recommend her, shipping charges were very reasonable and she was fine about marking the customs form as gift. This is the link to her shop if anyone's interested: http://shop.ebay.co.uk/llarowe/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562



Sweetoothj said:


> This is great news! I'm going to hopefully get the 3 lip glasses from this collection, not sure about Quite Cute after seeing the pictures, mind you things always look different in real life.  Was thinking of getting the Lightfully Bright lip glosses from ebay but I'm a bit funny with 'wet' make up not bought from the store/website.  I did manage to snag a Mineralize Lovestone Eyeshadow from Ebay though so will wait for that to arrive to see if it is indeed brand new in box lol!!


	You ladies are very lucky with your boyfriends/husbands. While mine isn't too bothered, although does complain about the space my stuff takes up in our bedroom (I do have a huge stash to be fair), but he is the least bit interested in make up and would not be happy coming shopping with me. He would also complain about all the money I spend, so I leave him at home and he hasn't a clue, which keeps him happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ignorance is bliss you see.


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 26, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I got my Lightfully Bright lipglasses in the post yesterday and they are definitely brand new. Very pretty, but I haven't got around to using them, so can't really rate them properly yet. The seller seems really good, would definitely recommend her, shipping charges were very reasonable and she was fine about marking the customs form as gift. This is the link to her shop if anyone's interested: http://shop.ebay.co.uk/llarowe/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562


 
  	Let us know how you find them


----------



## nazia (Feb 26, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> the fact they will be perm amkes me happy. i dont have to rush to buy all the lippies that i want!


	Great, that's fab guys, thanks very much. =)


----------



## spunky (Feb 27, 2011)

ladies - do i NEED spitfire lipstick? is it different enough from all my other bright pinks to get? please make my mind up for me because right now my brain is dribbling out of my ear. i need a voice of reason!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 27, 2011)

It is different enough to justify buying it. Not as bright or pink as most, it's a bit more purple-ish and very smooth and long lasting. Seriously, you need it! 



spunky said:


> ladies - do i NEED spitfire lipstick? is it different enough from all my other bright pinks to get? please make my mind up for me because right now my brain is dribbling out of my ear. i need a voice of reason!


----------



## AndSparkle (Feb 27, 2011)

spunky said:


> ladies - do i NEED spitfire lipstick? is it different enough from all my other bright pinks to get? please make my mind up for me because right now my brain is dribbling out of my ear. i need a voice of reason!


  	:lol:


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 27, 2011)

aww! sorry your guy gets on your back about it  maybe he just needs more time?! and weirdly my parents seem to like that i have a hobby and interest. it's my mum's friends that make comments about my make up obsession! because my mum goes to the cco every so often her friends says she shouldnt buy me more make up. and my mum usually tells them that one it's none of their buisness and two i actually use everything i have and it's not like it sits there not doing anything!  which is true! one of my friends has a mac lip gloss and never uses it because she's scared to use it up! which is very silly! mainly because it's a perm gloss so she can re-buy it anyway!!


----------



## spunky (Feb 27, 2011)

thankyou! although i'm sure my wallet isn't so grateful for your advice


----------



## AndSparkle (Feb 27, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> aww! sorry your guy gets on your back about it  maybe he just needs more time?! and weirdly my parents seem to like that i have a hobby and interest. it's my mum's friends that make comments about my make up obsession! because my mum goes to the cco every so often her friends says she shouldnt buy me more make up. and my mum usually tells them that one it's none of their buisness and two i actually use everything i have and it's not like it sits there not doing anything!  which is true! one of my friends has a mac lip gloss and never uses it because she's scared to use it up! which is very silly! mainly because it's a perm gloss so she can re-buy it anyway!!


 
	Possibly.. I think it's cause he thinks I don't use all of it, and I do, just not everything all at once!  There's only one thing I can think of I don't use and I don't want to use - which is a Stila palette that's just crap. And also, atm lipstick/lipgloss - it's too windy and it keeps getting stuck to my scarf!
  	My mum doesn't say anything about it, I don't think she minds too much cause I'm not spending it on getting plastered every night like some people she knows, it's just my Dad, and it's only started recently.
  	Haha I used to be like that! Now I'm like what the hell! 


  	Also, when I was at MAC yesterday, I asked about Back 2 Mac (I finally have 7 empties! Yey!) and she says that they were never stopping it! Apparently it was just a rumour, and although they were originally told it was stopping, it's not anymore. Just thought I'd add that


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 27, 2011)

that is great news about b2m! i didnt think they would stop it!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 27, 2011)

Haha, well I'm sorry about that! I wouldn't want you to miss out though! 



spunky said:


> thankyou! although i'm sure my wallet isn't so grateful for your advice


	Yes, my husband isn't too bad as they go, it's really only the space he complains about, but he actually has so little stuff, our bedroom would be half empty if I didn't have my make up in there.  I'm very lucky that he earns very good money and doesn't make me explain how much I spend and on what, although I'm dreading the moment when he once checks the credit card statement and sees how much I leave at Mac every month, lol. But then again, he doesn't bother, he just leaves it all to me, so no worries, lol.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm wearing Atmospheric lipglass (the pink from Lightfully Bright) over The Body Shop pink lip stain and it is so pretty! It's got blue and pink shimmer to it, gorgeous!


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 27, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I'm wearing Atmospheric lipglass (the pink from Lightfully Bright) over The Body Shop pink lip stain and it is so pretty! It's got blue and pink shimmer to it, gorgeous!


 
  	*must resist buying*


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 27, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I'm wearing Atmospheric lipglass (the pink from Lightfully Bright) over The Body Shop pink lip stain and it is so pretty! It's got blue and pink shimmer to it, gorgeous!


	i'm pleased you'e enjoying your new gloss! it sounds like a lovely combo!


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 28, 2011)

so is wonderwoman coming on the mac site and debenhams tomorrow? does anyone know?
  	i've kind of lost enthusiasm for this collection, im saving for my holidays(going to thailand in july), and i want to go to new zealand to see a friend in october and flights are so expensive that i'm wondering if i shoud actually buy anything from this collection

  	ive lost my mac mojo

  	i know i want mighty aphrodite, but i'm wondering if i really need marquise d or spitfire, and athena's kiss looks gorgeous, but should i skip, somebody help me!


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 28, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> so is wonderwoman coming on the mac site and debenhams tomorrow? does anyone know?
> i've kind of lost enthusiasm for this collection, im saving for my holidays(going to thailand in july), and i want to go to new zealand to see a friend in october and flights are so expensive that i'm wondering if i shoud actually buy anything from this collection
> 
> ive lost my mac mojo
> ...


	I think it might come on the MAC site tomorrow and I'm hoping Debenhams will also do the same but i guess we'll just have to wait and see 
  	I think you should save for your holiday! Get a few bits and pieces from MAC so you don't miss out completely (MA is great!)


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 28, 2011)

yes i think i will buy MA for sure, and maquise d, and i will go and see if athena's kiss and spitfire are still there when i go shopping next sunday/monday on my days off, if they are there and i like them i will get them, if they are gone, it was not meant to be

  	anyone know if electric fuschia and athena's kiss are different enough to warrant having both?


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 28, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> yes i think i will buy MA for sure, and maquise d, and i will go and see if athena's kiss and spitfire are still there when i go shopping next sunday/monday on my days off, if they are there and i like them i will get them, if they are gone, it was not meant to be
> 
> anyone know if electric fuschia and athena's kiss are different enough to warrant having both?



 	You can also wait to see if debenhams have 10% off codes that they usually have, I wouldn't wait for MA blush though as it sold out very fast on selfridges.


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 28, 2011)

yeah totally, i opened a debenhams rewards card yesterday so at least i will get points on my mac

  	i wish debenhams had always sold mac, the amount i've bought over the years, i would have some serious points


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 28, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> yeah totally, i opened a debenhams rewards card yesterday so at least i will get points on my mac
> 
> i wish debenhams had always sold mac, the amount i've bought over the years, i would have some serious points



 	I know but glad they are now! Now debenhams just need to make it possible to use points online!


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't think I'm going to be getting anything WW. I like the look of spitfire, but as I have discovered to my cost, I never wear my bold lip colours! Oh well. I think I also only want Pink Cult blush from Jeanius. Will be ordering it from Debenhams like a lot of you!

  	Will my MAC store give me funny looks if I walk in, ask for some WW postcards and walk out again? LOL!


----------



## sonia84 (Feb 28, 2011)

I may be able to afford to buy Pink Cult. I wasn't expecting this collection to come out until next month so I bought a box set online last tuesday. It still hasn't been sent out a week later so I've just canceled it.

  	I'm getting Pink Cult.


----------



## spunky (Feb 28, 2011)

kirkichi said:


> I don't think I'm going to be getting anything WW. I like the look of spitfire, but as I have discovered to my cost, I never wear my bold lip colours! Oh well. I think I also only want Pink Cult blush from Jeanius. Will be ordering it from Debenhams like a lot of you!
> 
> Will my MAC store give me funny looks if I walk in, ask for some WW postcards and walk out again? LOL!


  	nah, just walk up to the counter, palm the postcards and get out haha


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 28, 2011)

can some one grab an extra postcard for me?my mac never has postcards, you would be my star


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 28, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I know but glad they are now! Now debenhams just need to make it possible to use points online!


  	yeah then we could get mac stuff with the points too! hee hee!


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Feb 28, 2011)

Haha, good idea! They normally keep them below the counter next to the tills though. I'm sure I'll figure it out


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 28, 2011)

If only...or debenhams should atleast open MAC counter in Birmingham!


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (Feb 28, 2011)

My order finally got here safe and sound! I love everything! All I need to get is Mighty Aphrodite and possibly Golden Lariat. I swatched it at the weekend and its lovely.


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 28, 2011)

whoever gets a postcard please please pick one up for me!


----------



## rockin (Feb 28, 2011)

I've just noticed that the Peacocky items have joined "Going going gone" already!!


----------



## rockin (Mar 1, 2011)

Wonder Woman, Cremeblend blushes, Sheen Supreme lipsticks and Jeanius (minus the blushes) are on the site already

  	Cremeblend blushes are also available in the Pro Palette version, for £3 less

  	The Wonder Woman tote is £37.50


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (Mar 1, 2011)

I just ordered Mighty Aphrodite


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 1, 2011)

i am only ordering spitifire from ww, riviting rose from jeanius and gaga 2 lipstick. then i need to buy a couple of polishes for a friend. oh and i may get a sheen supreme lippie but the products arent appearing right just yet!


----------



## Iwantitall (Mar 1, 2011)

Hello all, im new here and i need advice please....
  	Im wondering whether i need spitfire lipstick and or athenas kiss lipglass ? I thought i was done with this collection after buying pink power and mighty aphrodity from selfridges but now its coming into stores and online i have the itch to buy more !!! Help me ! I seem to be addicted


----------



## rockin (Mar 1, 2011)

[quote name="LMD84" url="/forum/thread/50203/release-dates-for-the-uk/3900#post_2090147"]	i am only ordering spitifire from ww, riviting rose from jeanius and gaga 2 lipstick. then i need to buy a couple of polishes for a friend. oh and i may get a sheen supreme lippie but the products arent appearing right just yet!
[/quote]  Sheen Supremes are showing up properly if you go via Lips, Lipstick  I'm still waiting for Pink Cult to show up on there, then I'll be placing my order


----------



## rockin (Mar 1, 2011)

[quote name="Iwantitall" url="/forum/thread/50203/release-dates-for-the-uk/3900#post_2090149"]	Hello all, im new here and i need advice please....
	Im wondering whether i need spitfire lipstick and or athenas kiss lipglass ? I thought i was done with this collection after buying pink power and mighty aphrodity from selfridges but now its coming into stores and online i have the itch to buy more !!! Help me ! I seem to be addicted 
[/quote]  Hi   I have both Spitfire and Athena's Kiss.  The gloss is absolutely gorgeous, and I got compliments when I wore it out, which surprised me because I never usually get compliments at all.  Both are, in my opinion, must-haves.  I'm very pale skinned, but judging by pictures people have posted up on the forums they seem to suit all skin colours


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 1, 2011)

yup now i am just wiating for the nail polish to arrive online!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 1, 2011)

You lot are up early!  I was just about to say everything's coming up on the Mac website.

  	I won't be ordering anything until Debenhams got the WW collection, then go and see Jeanius and the Sheen Supreme lipsticks on Thursday before deciding whether to buy them at the counter or from Debenhams. I feel Jeanius my not get a look in due to being released with WW, so I can take my time.

  	EDIT: Just noticed that Debenhams have a 10% off everything plus 750 extra points if you spend over £40! Plus free delivery. Well, I think I know where I'll be buying my Mac from this week!


----------



## rockin (Mar 1, 2011)

I've had to be up early - half term is over, so I have to get up at 6:30am to get my daughter to school on time.  It's hard after having a week of not having to get up early


----------



## Iwantitall (Mar 1, 2011)

Iwantitall said:


> I have both Spitfire and Athena's Kiss. The gloss is absolutely gorgeous, and I got compliments when I wore it out, which surprised me because I never usually get compliments at all. Both are, in my opinion, must-haves. I'm very pale skinned, but judging by pictures people have posted up on the forums they seem to suit all skin colours


 
	So is the gloss pigmented enough to wear alone ? i havent seen any pictures of either on lighter skintones (im an nc 20). I cant decide whether i need to order today to make sure i actually get them orwhether to risk going to the store on thursday. Thankyou for your help, i really appreciate it x


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 1, 2011)

Yep, same here, although my husband took the children to school today because I had a really bad night, hardly slept all night, was too hot, then too cold, and now I've been up and down since 5.30 as I've had stomach cramps and diarrhoea. Nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So I'm going back to bed now, hopefully I'll be better by 3 pm to collect them from school. 



rockin said:


> I've had to be up early - half term is over, so I have to get up at 6:30am to get my daughter to school on time.  It's hard after having a week of not having to get up early


----------



## rockin (Mar 1, 2011)

[quote name="Iwantitall" url="/forum/thread/50203/release-dates-for-the-uk/3900#post_2090156"]



So is the gloss pigmented enough to wear alone ? i havent seen any pictures of either on lighter skintones (im an nc 20). I cant decide whether i need to order today to make sure i actually get them orwhether to risk going to the store on thursday. Thankyou for your help, i really appreciate it x
 
[/quote]  The gloss is very pigmented.  I wore it on its own, and there was still colour on my lips hours later.  It's not sheer like the Wonder Woman red gloss is, in fact I think it's more like wearing a glossy lipstick


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Mar 1, 2011)

Waiting patiently for everything to go up on the Debenhams website. Are we sure they're getting it today? 10% off beauty products at the moment as well!

  	Definitely getting pink cult blush, and possibly frayed to order. Still umming and ahhing over spitfire though! I would like some sheen supremes too, but they're perm so I can get them in a few months when I have a bit more cash


----------



## Iwantitall (Mar 1, 2011)

[quote name="rockin" url="/forum/thread/50203/release-dates-for-the-uk/3900#post_2090159"][quote name="Iwantitall" url="/forum/thread/50203/release-dates-for-the-uk/3900#post_2090156"]



So is the gloss pigmented enough to wear alone ? i havent seen any pictures of either on lighter skintones (im an nc 20). I cant decide whether i need to order today to make sure i actually get them orwhether to risk going to the store on thursday. Thankyou for your help, i really appreciate it x
 
[/quote]  The gloss is very pigmented.  I wore it on its own, and there was still colour on my lips hours later.  It's not sheer like the Wonder Woman red gloss is, in fact I think it's more like wearing a glossy lipstick[/quote]  Just one more question...lipstick or gloss ? Which is your favorite ? x


----------



## spunky (Mar 1, 2011)

anyone else remember when debenhams did nectar points? i have about £50 on my card from UD and benefit, but they left the scheme  i'd never have to pay for my food shopping again if they re-joined, especially now there's mac involved!

  	i'm sticking to my 4 items from jeanius plus spitfire. i WILL only buy them, nothing else will catch my eye!

  	also, is simone [dollygirl92] alright? not seen her around for a while


----------



## rockin (Mar 1, 2011)

Quote:			Originally Posted by *Iwantitall* 






		Just one more question...lipstick or gloss ? Which is your favorite ? x


	I have long hair, so gloss can be a problem when it's windy and for that reason I usually go for lipstick.  Otherwise, if I had to choose between Spitfire and Athena's Kiss, I'd have to say Athena's Kiss - it's gorgeous!

   I've just ordered Pink Cult, Riveting Rose and Indigo Pink  from Jeanius, Ultra Darling and Impressive Sheen Supreme lipsticks, and at long last a 239 brush and a Blushceme in Ladyblush as apparently the new version is less pink  Hopefully that's me done spending on MAC for a while


----------



## spunky (Mar 1, 2011)

is anyone else having problems ordering? i keep getting to the address bit, enter my postcode etc. and when i click proceed, it takes me back to the "do you know your postcode" page! it's starting to irritate me to say the least!

  	also - acid washed lippie is sold out already. yeesh!


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm waiting not so patiently now :lol:  I'm having some issues with my wisdom teeth and this wait is not distracting me! I need to go and register at a dentist so I can get this sorted


----------



## spunky (Mar 1, 2011)

kirkichi said:


> I'm having some issues with my wisdom teeth and this wait is not distracting me! I need to go and register at a dentist so I can get this sorted



 	oh man, get your teeth seen to! they're far more important than makeup!

  	i managed to manually enter my address and get through that way. i bet you guys any money that acid washed will be up later today and i missed it in this order  i'll just have to pick it up on my way home on thursday


----------



## Iwantitall (Mar 1, 2011)

Thankyou, i have made my decision. Im going to just get athenas kiss lipglass. I also have £15 on my beauty card so it should only cost £2 so bonus . I think that i get carried away too much sometimes and i need to show some restraint ! So does anyone else think that so cute will be eleased in april ? I hope so !


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Mar 1, 2011)

[quote name="spunky" url="/forum/thread/50203/release-dates-for-the-uk/3900#post_2090174"]



oh man, get your teeth seen to! they're far more important than makeup!
 
i managed to manually enter my address and get through that way. i bet you guys any money that acid washed will be up later today and i missed it in this order  i'll just have to pick it up on my way home on thursday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/quote]  Oh, I know! I'm actually just getting ready so that I can walk over to the dentists across town. Hopefully they're accepting new NHS patients!


----------



## spunky (Mar 1, 2011)

spunky said:


> Oh, I know! I'm actually just getting ready so that I can walk over to the dentists across town. Hopefully they're accepting new NHS patients!


	i've not told my dentist that i don't live in edinburgh anymore incase he takes me off his book :| it's so hard getting a dentist these days


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Mar 1, 2011)

spunky said:


> i've not told my dentist that i don't live in edinburgh anymore incase he takes me off his book :| it's so hard getting a dentist these days


  	I was lucky, it seems! The dentists across town are accepting new NHS patients! I'm all registered and have a check up tomorrow morning, and I'm guessing they'll want to remove this wisdom tooth so there'll be more appointments after that. I'm so glad I can get this sorted, but dreading the pain!


----------



## spunky (Mar 1, 2011)

that's awesome! well, not the pain bit, but think of the long run. a concentrated bit of pain soon is better than having it dragging on and on, and probably getting worse too. hope it goes well and you get lots of nice 'get better soon' makeup presents!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 1, 2011)

[quote name="spunky" url="/forum/thread/50203/release-dates-for-the-uk/3900#post_2090174"]



oh man, get your teeth seen to! they're far more important than makeup!
 
i managed to manually enter my address and get through that way. i bet you guys any money that acid washed will be up later today and i missed it in this order  i'll just have to pick it up on my way home on thursday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/quote]  Yep, Acid Washed is back in stock! The MSFs are still saying Coming Soon though, not sure why? No sign of WW on Debenhams, I think it will be Thursday now.


----------



## spunky (Mar 1, 2011)

spunky said:


> Yep, Acid Washed is back in stock! The MSFs are still saying Coming Soon though, not sure why? No sign of WW on Debenhams, I think it will be Thursday now.


  	ARGH! typical! i was worried that spitfire would sell out so i got that paid for ASAP after you told me how wonderful it is! oh well, harvey nicks better have it in stock or there'll be trouble!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 1, 2011)

spunky said:


> anyone else remember when debenhams did nectar points? i have about £50 on my card from UD and benefit, but they left the scheme  i'd never have to pay for my food shopping again if they re-joined, especially now there's mac involved!
> 
> i'm sticking to my 4 items from jeanius plus spitfire. i WILL only buy them, nothing else will catch my eye!
> 
> also, is simone [dollygirl92] alright? not seen her around for a while


  	Simone was doing ok but got some bad news this morning sadly so she might be mia. she knows we are thinking of her though. 


  	i ordered my stuff this morning before i went to the hairdresser  i couldnt wait! i was going to buy gaga 2 but then i figured there was no rush because it will be around for a year!  so i got spitfire, a supreme sheen and also riviting rose. that is my haul for march


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 1, 2011)

[quote name="Anitacska" url="/forum/thread/50203/release-dates-for-the-uk/3930#post_2090206"][quote name="spunky" url="/forum/thread/50203/release-dates-for-the-uk/3900#post_2090174"]



oh man, get your teeth seen to! they're far more important than makeup!
 
i managed to manually enter my address and get through that way. i bet you guys any money that acid washed will be up later today and i missed it in this order  i'll just have to pick it up on my way home on thursday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/quote]  Yep, Acid Washed is back in stock! The MSFs are still saying Coming Soon though, not sure why? No sign of WW on Debenhams, I think it will be Thursday now. [/quote]  Hopefully Debenhams put up Jeanius and WW because I'm scared I'll get impatient and buy everything i want in store in Selfridges on Thursday!


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 1, 2011)

anyone know any free shipping codes for mac?


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 1, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> anyone know any free shipping codes for mac?



 	either survey09 or survey9


----------



## spunky (Mar 1, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> i ordered my stuff this morning before i went to the hairdresser  i couldnt wait! i was going to buy gaga 2 but then i figured there was no rush because it will be around for a year!  so i got spitfire, a supreme sheen and also riviting rose. that is my haul for march


  	ah ok. hope she's alright and things get better for her soon.


	haha you got spitfire too! Anitacska  is too damn persuasive!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 1, 2011)

spunky said:


> haha you got spitfire too! Anitacska  is too damn persuasive!


  	lol! she is indeed! not that it takes much to persuade me! lol! also i caved and now bought gaga2 lippie. i'm shit i know! nick just laughed when i told him! although he also told me that maybe i could afford some chanel stuff if i didnt buy as much mac.... but i want it all!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Mar 1, 2011)

Got the email from MAC about WW so I looked and was happy Jeanius was there too, I ordered the 3 lipglasses! Lovestone came today and was exactly as described brand new Happy days


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 1, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> Got the email from MAC about WW so I looked and was happy Jeanius was there too, I ordered the 3 lipglasses! Lovestone came today and was exactly as described brand new Happy days


	Hope you like the lipglosses you ordered! I'm really getting impatient for debenhams to put up jeanius on there site!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Mar 1, 2011)

[quote name="Alisha1" url="/forum/thread/50203/release-dates-for-the-uk/3930#post_2090420"]


Hope you like the lipglosses you ordered! I'm really getting impatient for debenhams to put up jeanius on there site! 
 
[/quote]  Does Debenhams let you order and have delivered to the store like House of Fraser? My local Debenhams doesn't have a MAC counter, my nearest is Bluewater.


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Mar 1, 2011)

Good morning everyone! Still no sign of Jeanius on the Debenhams website, looks like it will be Thursday before they get it 

  	Got my check up at the dentists today, argh!



Alisha1 said:


> Does Debenhams let you order and have delivered to the store like House of Fraser? My local Debenhams doesn't have a MAC counter, my nearest is Bluewater.


	I had a look, but it seems like collect in store isn't available. You do get free standard shipping though!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 2, 2011)

kirkichi said:


> I had a look, but it seems like collect in store isn't available. You do get free standard shipping though!


	i hope the dentist goes well for you today! be brave!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 2, 2011)

Well, I really didn't want you to miss out on it. I'm sure you'll love it though! 



spunky said:


> haha you got spitfire too! Anitacska  is too damn persuasive!


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Mar 2, 2011)

Good news everyone! The dentist says my teeth are fine! My pain is apparently just growing pains rather than anything serious and I have no cavities 

  	I did some celebratory shopping in boots, haha! I got the new No7 TM thanks to the £5 off voucher, a beautiful looking 17 blush called First Kiss (may swatch that if anyone is interested) and some Bodyform because I needed to stock up, but also because they're giving away the free cases again. After seeing this blog post I want to give it a try! Looks like an adorable alternative to a Z palette: http://www.makeupsavvy.co.uk/2011/02/how-to-make-your-own-customizable-make.html


----------



## spunky (Mar 2, 2011)

kirkichi said:


> Good news everyone! The dentist says my teeth are fine! My pain is apparently just growing pains rather than anything serious and I have no cavities
> 
> I did some celebratory shopping in boots, haha! I got the new No7 TM thanks to the £5 off voucher, a beautiful looking 17 blush called First Kiss (may swatch that if anyone is interested) and some Bodyform because I needed to stock up, but also because they're giving away the free cases again. After seeing this blog post I want to give it a try! Looks like an adorable alternative to a Z palette: http://www.makeupsavvy.co.uk/2011/02/how-to-make-your-own-customizable-make.html


  	yay! that's great 
	i like the look of those wee palettes, i remember there was a leopard print one a while back, but i didn't get it *kicks self*... maybe i'll get one this time round.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 2, 2011)

kirkichi said:


> Good news everyone! The dentist says my teeth are fine! My pain is apparently just growing pains rather than anything serious and I have no cavities
> 
> I did some celebratory shopping in boots, haha! I got the new No7 TM thanks to the £5 off voucher, a beautiful looking 17 blush called First Kiss (may swatch that if anyone is interested) and some Bodyform because I needed to stock up, but also because they're giving away the free cases again. After seeing this blog post I want to give it a try! Looks like an adorable alternative to a Z palette: http://www.makeupsavvy.co.uk/2011/02/how-to-make-your-own-customizable-make.html


  	yay! i'mm pleased the pain isnt anything to worry about!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 2, 2011)

Good news about your teeth! But just want to say, I had my top right wisdom tooth out a couple of years ago and it was no big deal at all. It came out with one pull and didn't even bleed or hurt much afterwards, and my gum healed up in no time. So don't worry about it anyway.



kirkichi said:


> Good news everyone! The dentist says my teeth are fine! My pain is apparently just growing pains rather than anything serious and I have no cavities
> 
> I did some celebratory shopping in boots, haha! I got the new No7 TM thanks to the £5 off voucher, a beautiful looking 17 blush called First Kiss (may swatch that if anyone is interested) and some Bodyform because I needed to stock up, but also because they're giving away the free cases again. After seeing this blog post I want to give it a try! Looks like an adorable alternative to a Z palette: http://www.makeupsavvy.co.uk/2011/02/how-to-make-your-own-customizable-make.html


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (Mar 2, 2011)

I exchanged Pink Power for Golden Lariat and I think it suits my skintone alot better. All I'm waiting for is Mighty Aphrodite to arrive.


----------



## Sweetoothj (Mar 2, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> i hope the dentist goes well for you today! be brave!


 
	I cant accept deliveries at work.  I was thinking that as they do good deals on Debenhams and as there is one at my local mall I wondered if they did a buy and collect feature like House of Fraser.  Luckily enough I work in the City and there is a House of Fraser at Bank with a MAC counter which I have a skip around from time to time, I can use my Fraser Card to get the points and then get money off vouchers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Good news about your teeth kirkichi


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 2, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Does Debenhams let you order and have delivered to the store like House of Fraser? My local Debenhams doesn't have a MAC counter, my nearest is Bluewater.


	They don't deliver MAC products to the store  But as someone said in a previous post there's free shipping and there's curruntly 10% off


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 2, 2011)

Selfridges have the Jeanius, collection up! 
  	http://www.selfridges.com/en/Beauty/Brand-rooms/Contemporary/MAC/Whats-New/Jeanius/?template=2

  	Theres also Sheen Supreme and Viva Glam Gaga 2!

  	I'm getting so impatient with Debenhams! I've literally been stalking there site all day!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 2, 2011)

Me too! I really want to get Golden Lariat, Riveting Rose and Indigo Pink. Then I'll check the Jeanius blushes and eyeshadows at the counter tomorrow and order them from Debenhams later. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Alisha1 said:


> Selfridges have the Jeanius, collection up!
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Beauty/Brand-rooms/Contemporary/MAC/Whats-New/Jeanius/?template=2
> 
> Theres also Sheen Supreme and Viva Glam Gaga 2!
> ...


----------



## AndSparkle (Mar 2, 2011)

I wonder if WW if Selfridges exclusive? Cause I know in the US they have Nordstrom-only collections etc... so I wonder if they'll do that here?


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the well wishes everyone 

  	I'm also getting annoyed with the Debenhams situation, but maybe it is not entirely their fault. Perhaps as a condition of being able to sell MAC products they have to put stuff online on the official release date or later? I don't know... All I know is I'll be heading to the Nottingham counter tomorrow to buy everything if it isn't up on Debenhams!


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 2, 2011)

i decided not to get spitfire, i will use the pinks i have like girl about town, petals and peacocks, show orchid, full fuschia etc, mixed with purple lippies like go for it, to change the shade a little, i DO NOT need yet another pink lippie! 

  	but i did get

  	marquise d
  	athena's kiss
  	mighty aphrodite 

  	and pink cult from jeanius!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 2, 2011)

It isn't because the Mac counter in Kingston is in Bentalls and they're getting it too.



AndSparkle said:


> I wonder if WW if Selfridges exclusive? Cause I know in the US they have Nordstrom-only collections etc... so I wonder if they'll do that here?


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 2, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> i decided not to get spitfire, i will use the pinks i have like girl about town, petals and peacocks, show orchid, full fuschia etc, mixed with purple lippies like go for it, to change the shade a little, i DO NOT need yet another pink lippie!
> 
> but i did get
> 
> ...


	awesome haul sweetie!  enjoy your goodies!


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 2, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> I wonder if WW if Selfridges exclusive? Cause I know in the US they have Nordstrom-only collections etc... so I wonder if they'll do that here?



 	Selfridges got the WW collection exclusively two weeks before the release date, all other MAC counters should get WW collection tomorrow!


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 2, 2011)

Debenhams have the WW, Jeanius and Viva Glam Gaga 2 online!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 3, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Debenhams have the WW, Jeanius and Viva Glam Gaga 2 online!



 	today was obviously the magical day!


----------



## LisaOrestea (Mar 3, 2011)

Owww I want to see Pink Cult and VG Gaga II in person first but im worried they will sell out on the debenhams site 

  	The Tunbridge Wells counter had all the Wonder Woman art up, but none of the new collections were there :| I hope that the Guildford counter has them out today so I can have a look at them first!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 3, 2011)

Yay for Debenhams! I've ordered Golden Lariat, Riveting Rose and Indigo Pink. Not only there's 10% off and an extra 750 points if you spend over £40, but you can save an EXTRA 10% with promo code PX9P! So that's 20% saved and £7.50 earned! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Off to Kingston now to check out the rest of Jeanius plus the new lipsticks in person, so I can buy them from Debenhams tomorrow. (The 750 points offer is limited to one a day, darn it!)


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Mar 3, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Yay for Debenhams! I've ordered Golden Lariat, Riveting Rose and Indigo Pink. Not only there's 10% off and an extra 750 points if you spend over £40, but you can save an EXTRA 10% with promo code PX9P! So that's 20% saved and £7.50 earned!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  	Thanks for that extra 10% off code! 

  	I'm being good, only getting pink cult and frayed to order

  	edit: changed my mind on frayed to order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I may as well wander down and swatch everything, I doubt pink cult will sell out with everyone all over WW. I'm considering ultra darling sheen supreme


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh my, how I wish I already had a beauty card!
  	I wanna order for like 100 pounds 
  	I'm staying strong and not getting anything from WW.  Amazon Princess is already gone


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 3, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Yay for Debenhams! I've ordered Golden Lariat, Riveting Rose and Indigo Pink. Not only there's 10% off and an extra 750 points if you spend over £40, but you can save an EXTRA 10% with promo code PX9P! So that's 20% saved and £7.50 earned!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	bargain!!!


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Mar 3, 2011)

GUTTED

  	Nottingham MAC store didn't have any postcards in  After a swatch fest I'm still only getting pink cult and ultra darling. I'm prod of myself 

  	Also, did anyone else know about Glamour mag this month? 10 free clinique items to choose from! Am interested in a couple of the skincare items, superbalm gloss and high impact mascara. My tesco only had the long last glosswear and high impact lip colour though. The lipstick is a surprisingly nice colour at least. Freebie lipsticks can sometimes be a bit blah!


----------



## Iwantitall (Mar 3, 2011)

Im back from my shopping trip, i got Athenas kisses lipglass but had to get spitfire too. Tis so beautiful  the combination really brightens my face. I also picked up emanstipation lipglass but ill be taking it back as i have lots of nude/pale pink glosses. The 20% off and free delivery have got me tempted for the valient quad though !
  	I also picked up a couple of the glamour mags, i chose the dramatically different moisturiser and the moisture surge. I might even try and get a couple more as they are such a bargain !


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Mar 3, 2011)

I definitely want to hunt down some more glamour mags! I want to try moisture surge thirst relief and all about eyes! I don't really know what I'll do with the mags though, do doctors surgeries accept donations of things like that?


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 3, 2011)

You can always recycle the magazines if nothing else.



kirkichi said:


> I definitely want to hunt down some more glamour mags! I want to try moisture surge thirst relief and all about eyes! I don't really know what I'll do with the mags though, do doctors surgeries accept donations of things like that?


	I've been to Kingston, felt a bit bad for swatching everything, chatting to the girls and walking out empty handed, but hey, that's capitalism for ya! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've decided I'll get Overdyed and Stovepipe Black from Jeanius (don't really see what the big deal is about Pink Cult to be honest), and possibly Well Dressed blush from the permament line, and identified 5 or 6 of the new lipsticks that I'd like: Full Speed, Ultra Darling, New Temptation, Quite the Think, Insanely It and possibly Can't Resist. I'll order them tomorrow from Debenhams.


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Mar 3, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> You can always recycle the magazines if nothing else.



 	That is very true. I think I will try and find a way to use them first, otherwise it just feels like a waste of a magazine!

  	Speaking of new collections, has anyone seen the Illamasqua Toxic Nature collection? There are some interesting colours/products coming out with that! There are swatches and info on lipglossiping and if you join the waiting list for the items you like you could end up winning them! http://www.lipglossiping.com/2011/03/illamasqua-toxic-nature-spring-summer-collection-swatches/

  	Love the look of those cream pigments, especially delirium


----------



## rockin (Mar 3, 2011)

My black box arrived, yay!!

  	Unfortunately it arrived while I was out, and my parents were here with my son.  When I got home, Dad made a point of telling me he'd signed for my box, and I've been getting the "looks" which mean they're annoyed at me spending money.

  	They've just gone for a meal, as it's Mum's birthday and my parents' wedding anniversary, so I've only just had a chance to inspect my goodies and make a colourful patchwork on the back of my hand lol.  I am currently wearing Emancipation lipgloss and am pleasantly surprised that it's pinker than I'd thought it was.

  	Pink Cult seems to be the perfect natural blush for me, so I'm very pleased with that, and I do think Riveting Rose is going to work on me too, if I don't put it on too thickly, as well as Indigo Pink.  I'm really looking forward to trying Ultra Darling, too, as it looks such a gorgeous colour swatched on my hand.  I think I've made a good choice with Impressive, too.  In fact I 'm very happy with everything I got


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 3, 2011)

Yay for your black box! 

  	Just ignore your parents, hun, you deserve to spoil yourself a bit, from what I've gathered from your posts, your life isn't exactly a walk in the park with looking after your son and daughter. Us mum deserve to let our hair down sometimes! I just wish our parents realised that we're not children anymore, my mum drives me nuts with her critism of me and my sister, we're in our 30's/40's, surely know how to do things by now!



rockin said:


> My black box arrived, yay!!
> 
> Unfortunately it arrived while I was out, and my parents were here with my son.  When I got home, Dad made a point of telling me he'd signed for my box, and I've been getting the "looks" which mean they're annoyed at me spending money.
> 
> ...


----------



## Iwantitall (Mar 3, 2011)

Everyone is entitled to something nice !
  	I, however have gone mad, im meant to be budgeting and i have just gone silly and ordered the valiant quad ! I couldnt help it. The girl at my MAC was raving about it so i asked her to try it out on me and it was love. I couldnt believe it...but in my defence i dont have any greens like it so i can (in a wierd way) justify it 
  	Hope everyones had a good shopping trip ?


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 3, 2011)

rockin said:


> My black box arrived, yay!!
> 
> Unfortunately it arrived while I was out, and my parents were here with my son.  When I got home, Dad made a point of telling me he'd signed for my box, and I've been getting the "looks" which mean they're annoyed at me spending money.
> 
> ...


  	you mentioned on twitter about the looks you got  just ignore them sweetie! you deserve to get some goodies. treats are always deserved!!

  	my goodies arrived today although i havent had a chance to play with them properly yet! my new pc arrived so i shall be setting that up soon!


----------



## Iwantitall (Mar 3, 2011)

kirkichi said:


> GUTTED
> 
> Nottingham MAC store didn't have any postcards in  After a swatch fest I'm still only getting pink cult and ultra darling. I'm prod of myself
> 
> Also, did anyone else know about Glamour mag this month? 10 free clinique items to choose from! Am interested in a couple of the skincare items, superbalm gloss and high impact mascara. My tesco only had the long last glosswear and high impact lip colour though. The lipstick is a surprisingly nice colour at least. Freebie lipsticks can sometimes be a bit blah!


 
	Hi honey, i picked an extra postcard up for you today. PM me your address and ill get it sent out to you asap x


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (Mar 3, 2011)

Hope everyone is enjoying what they got! My MA blush arrived and its gorgeous. Such a pretty colour!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Mar 3, 2011)

KawaiiPrincess said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying what they got! My MA blush arrived and its gorgeous. Such a pretty colour!



 	I second that!! My little black box came today containing the 3 Jeanius lipglasses and a neighbour kindly signed for it.  I swatched them and am very happy


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Mar 3, 2011)

Iwantitall said:


> Hi honey, i picked an extra postcard up for you today. PM me your address and ill get it sent out to you asap x


	Thanks so much, you didn't have to do that! I will drop you a pm right now <3


----------



## LisaOrestea (Mar 3, 2011)

Pink Cult is gorgeous in person - but I was strong and decided to save the money for Quite Cute 

	Got Viva Glam for £10.93 though  WOOOO


----------



## Iwantitall (Mar 3, 2011)

kirkichi said:


> Thanks so much, you didn't have to do that! I will drop you a pm right now <3


 
	They were there and id read that you hadnt managed to get one so i had a lightbulb moment !


----------



## rockin (Mar 3, 2011)

Glad your new computer arrived, Lou   Have fun playing with it!   I love new gadgets


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 3, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> today was obviously the magical day!


	Was looking forward to today and ended up dissapointed as ever - had the crappiest day of the year but here's looking at tomorrow!


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 3, 2011)

kirkichi said:


> GUTTED
> 
> Nottingham MAC store didn't have any postcards in  After a swatch fest I'm still only getting pink cult and ultra darling. I'm prod of myself
> 
> Also, did anyone else know about Glamour mag this month? 10 free clinique items to choose from! Am interested in a couple of the skincare items, superbalm gloss and high impact mascara. My tesco only had the long last glosswear and high impact lip colour though. The lipstick is a surprisingly nice colour at least. Freebie lipsticks can sometimes be a bit blah!



 	I am soo getting some glamour mags as pick me ups  Thanks for this!


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 3, 2011)

LisaOrestea said:


> Got Viva Glam for £10.93 though  WOOOO



 	After seeing Viva Glam in person I'm not sure I want it anymore which is crazy cause I've like been counting the days till its release (obsessed much?).
  	Ahwell guess I have a whole year to think about buying it!


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 3, 2011)

Good to hear that everyone is enjoying their purchases!

  	Full Speed and Ultra Darling are also my personal favourites. They seem to look similar to the BB Rich Colour ones I'm lemming.
  	I wonder if we'll be able to B2M for these, since they're a part of a perm collection?


----------



## Miaow (Mar 3, 2011)

Talking of magazines - Cosmo has free lipgloss and Elle has a neals yard eyeliner (really nice!) if anyone is interested 

  	Also, I got Mighty Aphrodite and the lighter nail polish from jeanius, can't wait!

  	Everyone's stuff sounds awesome too!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 4, 2011)

riveting rose is the best thing that i bought this month! i love it so much i shall be buying a back up! i have only done that with one other lippie before!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 4, 2011)

Just ordered my second lot from Debenhams: Stovepipe Black, Overdyed, Full Speed, Ultra Darling, New Temptation, Quite the Thing and Insanely It.

  	Pink Cult is gone already and so are the WW blushes. Good thing I didn't want Pink Cult as I'd be kicking myself for waiting, lol. 

  	Oh and my first order has been dispatched, yay!


----------



## LisaOrestea (Mar 4, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I am soo getting some glamour mags as pick me ups  Thanks for this!


 
	I saw this on moneysavingexpert.com a few days ago  Grabbed myself three copies of the mag in WHSmiths yesterday haha.

  	I LOVE the makeup remover. The facial soap and 7 day scrub are give or take for me (I dont see them as being any better or worse than what I already use) but I have really sensitive eyes and rubbing at them to get macara off really hurts me sometimes. I have never found a makeup remover that gets it off this easilly.

  	The little bottle is perfect to take on tour with me next month - so I think I might grab a full sized one of those


----------



## seabird (Mar 4, 2011)

i was super naughty. went to birmingham selfridges yesterday and i got emancipation lipglass and viva glam gaga 2 lipstick, along with a moisturecover concealer. then i woke up at stupid o clock in the morning (2am) and couldn't sleep, and upon learning of the extra 10% off debs and free ship code ordered pro pans in vex, tempting and shale, msfn in medium dark and gingerly blush. i then somehow ended up on lovemakeup and bought a crown powder brush and a leopard print z palette as i had no room for the new pro pans...

  	and now i'm considering stopping by mac on my way to the station to pick up the new formula brit wit creme blush.


----------



## spunky (Mar 4, 2011)

kirkichi said:


> That is very true. I think I will try and find a way to use them first, otherwise it just feels like a waste of a magazine!
> 
> Speaking of new collections, has anyone seen the Illamasqua Toxic Nature collection? There are some interesting colours/products coming out with that! There are swatches and info on lipglossiping and if you join the waiting list for the items you like you could end up winning them! http://www.lipglossiping.com/2011/03/illamasqua-toxic-nature-spring-summer-collection-swatches/
> 
> Love the look of those cream pigments, especially delirium


  	the last time the magazine issue came up, one of the solutions someone on here came up with was donating them to doctors/dentist surgeries - you get rid of the magazines and they get some new ones for patients to read whilst waiting 

  	i really don't like the toxic nature promos. artistically, they're fantastic; but there's just something off about them. i don't like the colours [muted colours look horrid on me] and overall, i don't like the images. the products on the other hand, look amazing!


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 4, 2011)

The nail polish Bacterium looks amazing! Hopefully the duochrome affect is noticeable on the nail!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 4, 2011)

I agree, I think the Illamasqua promo pictures are hideous. Very disturbing to be honest. I have never tried Illamasqua products, there's just something about their image that really puts me off.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 4, 2011)

i havent tried their products either. as a brand i dont think i am interested in trying their stuff anymore either. i read some stuff that changed my mind. some of the products look good though.


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 4, 2011)

illamasqua doesnt appeal to me either


----------



## LisaOrestea (Mar 4, 2011)

I wasn't sure on the toxic nature pictures at first. I think that the imagery is gorgeous and love the colour scheme - but the model freaks me out a bit :| I think on a different model that makeup could look really fantastic (in a quirky way )

  	The collection looks pretty awesome though - those creme pigments sound like a really interesting product!

	Btw - anyone ordering from Illamasqua in the next week can get 20% off with the code Web20 (runs our March 9th )


----------



## spunky (Mar 4, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> i havent tried their products either. as a brand i dont think i am interested in trying their stuff anymore either. i read some stuff that changed my mind. some of the products look good though.


	what did you read that put you off?

  	i like illamasqua, the things i have from them are great quality and i like how they're more artist-driven than sales-driven. and i'm quite fond of the dark imagery they use - just not this collection!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 4, 2011)

spunky said:


> what did you read that put you off?
> i like illamasqua, the things i have from them are great quality and i like how they're more artist-driven than sales-driven. and i'm quite fond of the dark imagery they use - just not this collection!


  	I can't remember who i was talking to but it was somebody who was talking about employment with them and it became very apparent that they place 'good looks' highly on their ideal candidate list.


----------



## spunky (Mar 4, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> I can't remember who i was talking to but it was somebody who was talking about employment with them and it became very apparent that they place 'good looks' highly on their ideal candidate list.


  	really? wow. that's very subjective though, because who's to say who is or isn't attractive? and more to the point, your looks have nothing to do with your ability as a make up artist! what a ridiculous policy!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 4, 2011)

apparently they don't have great attitudes either.  I now remember who it was that mentioned this but i cant say who.  But i have no reason to doubt her whatsoever and it really put me of them as a brand.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Mar 4, 2011)

To be fair though - I would be VERY surprised if there are any cosmetic companies that don't favour more attractive candidates.

	Its the same in fashion - music - anything artsy. I don't agree with it at all but its just the way that things work I am afraid. I couldn't get a job in a bank because of the colour of my hair, despite the fact that I am intelligent and would be perfectly capable of doing the work well. All companies have an "ideal" for the appearance of their staff - cosmetics included.


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 4, 2011)

LisaOrestea said:


> Its the same in fashion - music - anything artsy. I don't agree with it at all but its just the way that things work I am afraid. I couldn't get a job in a bank because of the colour of my hair, despite the fact that I am intelligent and would be perfectly capable of doing the work well. All companies have an "ideal" for the appearance of their staff - cosmetics included.



 	I completely agree with you on that, I feel all most cosmetic companies hire a specific type of person who looks a certain way, which kinda sucks cause I think I would be really good at selling makeup because of how much I've learnt through collecting it...


----------



## LisaOrestea (Mar 4, 2011)

I would love to work for a cosmetics company too 

	I think that Illamasqua are the company I would most like to work for - just because they embrace "alternative" appearances. Whenever I shop at MAC I feel like i'm being laughed at a bit because of the way I look - but the customer service I have recieved whilst shopping at Illamasqua is always impeccable.

	If they opened one in Guildford I would be first in line with my CV


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 4, 2011)

LisaOrestea said:


> If they opened one in Guildford I would be first in line with my CV


	I think It's great when makeup companies hire 'normal' MA's because at the end of the day those are the people who are purchasing items; normal people who each have their own unique look.

  	I always feel abit paranoid when I shop at MAC but I think as soon as you show you want to buy something the MA suddenly appear alot more fake nice than ever! Their are some MAC MA's who have been really nice whereas others do seem abit too snobby!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 5, 2011)

oh yeah i understand that these companies perhaps would favour people that look beautiful i still think that there is more to that when selling make up! i think as long as you're a good sales person it shoudlnt matter what you look like!


----------



## LisaOrestea (Mar 5, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I think It's great when makeup companies hire 'normal' MA's because at the end of the day those are the people who are purchasing items; normal people who each have their own unique look.
> I always feel abit paranoid when I shop at MAC but I think as soon as you show you want to buy something the MA suddenly appear alot more fake nice than ever! Their are some MAC MA's who have been really nice whereas others do seem abit too snobby!



 	I totally understand that - I just like that there is now a company that I feel more "at home" with y'know  They can't all be the same haha.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 5, 2011)

I bought a Glamour magazine today with make up remover in it, thanks for the heads up!

  	Imaptiently awaiting my Debenhams deliveries, but I think it will now be MOnday (hopefully). They still have the 10% off beauty, but the extra 10% off code isn't working anymore.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 5, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I bought a Glamour magazine today with make up remover in it, thanks for the heads up!
> 
> Imaptiently awaiting my Debenhams deliveries, but I think it will now be MOnday (hopefully). They still have the 10% off beauty, but the extra 10% off code isn't working anymore.


	i am kinda pleased the extra 10% code isnt working! i was tempted to order some ud stuff!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah, I agree, I nearly ordered some WW lipglosses with the possibility of 20% off and another 750 points, but I don't even really want them. I need professional help! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







LMD84 said:


> i am kinda pleased the extra 10% code isnt working! i was tempted to order some ud stuff!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 5, 2011)

yeah that is why i resisted! i dont need anything else right now! lol! however now that love-makeup are selling crown brushes i may place a small order. but they are dirt cheap anyways!


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 5, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I bought a Glamour magazine today with make up remover in it, thanks for the heads up!
> 
> Imaptiently awaiting my Debenhams deliveries, but I think it will now be MOnday (hopefully). They still have the 10% off beauty, but the extra 10% off code isn't working anymore.



 	I also bought Glamour today! Well I bought two...lol I got the makeup remover also and the facial cleanser...want to get the moisturising lotion tomorrow...hopefully waitrose have it!
  	I'm still waiting on Debenhams deliveries! One was despatched yesterday and one today so I'm hopping they'll both arrive monday..


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 5, 2011)

oh i might get it to get make up remover! i am always looking for new make up remover to try!


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 6, 2011)

[quote name="LMD84" url="/forum/thread/50203/release-dates-for-the-uk/3990#post_2091999"]oh i might get it to get make up remover! i am always looking for new make up remover to try! 
[/quote]  I would recommend you checking the makeup remover out it is suprisingly good, it's so easy removing mascara with it!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 6, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> I would recommend you checking the makeup remover out it is suprisingly good, it's so easy removing mascara with it!


  	that's good! opulash is a hard mascara to remove!!


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 6, 2011)

I haven't tried it with Opulash yet but I was wearing benefit badgal in black cherry with maybelline (I forgot which mascara) underneath yesterday.

  	I went Waitrose to get the Clinique moisturiser with Glamour but they only had the gloss! Will definitely get it tomorrow from whsmith


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 6, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I haven't tried it with Opulash yet but I was wearing benefit badgal in black cherry with maybelline (I forgot which mascara) underneath yesterday.
> 
> I went Waitrose to get the Clinique moisturiser with Glamour but they only had the gloss! Will definitely get it tomorrow from whsmith


	ohh wh smith is like my favourite place right now! they stock american magazines! so i have been buying up cosmo, elle and seventeen (yeah i know!) because i can! hee hee!


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 6, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> ohh wh smith is like my favourite place right now! they stock american magazines! so i have been buying up cosmo, elle and seventeen (yeah i know!) because i can! hee hee!


	I know what you mean, I love reading magazine's just cause most the article's are light hearted and you don't have to invest so much time into it, unlike books! But I think I should calm down with magz and get started on reading the big pile of books which are sitting on my desk...just ordered another one off play.com a few minutes ago...!


----------



## fleur de lis (Mar 6, 2011)

Cheers for the headsup on Glamour guys, I'll see if I can find one with the makeup remove as like LMD84 I'm always on the lookout for a good one!

  	I'm getting ready to haul MAC again - I'm after the sheen supremes! Still struggling to decide which ones to try, especially as they're perm so there's no rush to buy too many at once.

  	I'm also really lemming a Chanel Rouge Allure Laque. Kinda gutted the extra 10% discount code at Debenhams doesn't work as I would have loved 20% off


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 6, 2011)

fleur de lis said:


> Cheers for the headsup on Glamour guys, I'll see if I can find one with the makeup remove as like LMD84 I'm always on the lookout for a good one!
> 
> I'm getting ready to haul MAC again - I'm after the sheen supremes! Still struggling to decide which ones to try, especially as they're perm so there's no rush to buy too many at once.
> 
> I'm also really lemming a Chanel Rouge Allure Laque. Kinda gutted the extra 10% discount code at Debenhams doesn't work as I would have loved 20% off


	I purchased Ultra Darling yesterday, I definitely recommend trying it. I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it!


----------



## seabird (Mar 6, 2011)

heads up is that debenhams have got ud naked palettes back in. they are oos online again but i picked one up in the bristol store over the weekend. they had quite a few! the sales lady however was beyond hopeless. hmpf, not impressed!


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 6, 2011)

I also still read teen magazines, even though I'm turning 29 this year.  They're still fun to read for me, and I am not even trying to deny it. It even says so on my facebook 


LMD84 said:


> ohh wh smith is like my favourite place right now! they stock american magazines! so i have been buying up cosmo, elle and seventeen (yeah i know!) because i can! hee hee!


	I was also so tempted to get a few Chanel and Guerlain bits from Debs, but when I decided to go and order, the code for 10% had already expired. Poo. Hopefully they'll do another sale like this in future.  Normally the extra 10% off code doesn't work on high end stuff like Chanel.


----------



## rockin (Mar 6, 2011)

I like your new avatar, Eleentje


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 7, 2011)

rockin said:


> I like your new avatar, Eleentje


  	me too! you look beautiful!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 7, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> I was also so tempted to get a few Chanel and Guerlain bits from Debs, but when I decided to go and order, the code for 10% had already expired. Poo. Hopefully they'll do another sale like this in future.  *Normally the extra 10% off code doesn't work on high end stuff like Chanel.*


	Yeah, I was very surprised to find that the extra 10% off code worked, it actually said in the e-mail I had that it didn't apply to beauty purchases, but I tried it anyway and it worked, so wahey!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 7, 2011)

Got my first package from Debenhams: Golden Lariat, Riveting Rose and Indigo Pink. Riveting Rose seems to apply a bit patchy, but it's a nice colour, would probably wear with a lighter, shimmery lipgloss though as it's a bit vampy for daytime.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 7, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Got my first package from Debenhams: Golden Lariat, Riveting Rose and Indigo Pink. Riveting Rose seems to apply a bit patchy, but it's a nice colour, would probably wear with a lighter, shimmery lipgloss though as it's a bit vampy for daytime.


	i think it looks pacthy because it's a frost. i exfoliated and applied a balm before i used it and it was ok on me  enjoy your goodies!


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Mar 7, 2011)

My Debenhams package came today! Loooooove Pink Cult, it's such a lovely natural colour on me


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 7, 2011)

kirkichi said:


> My Debenhams package came today! Loooooove Pink Cult, it's such a lovely natural colour on me


	yay! i am pleased you go your package and that you like your blush!


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 7, 2011)

pink cult is lovely, i just wish it wasnt matte


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 7, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> pink cult is lovely, i just wish it wasnt matte



 	Do you know the difference between a matte blush and a satin? I only have one MAC blush, MA, and I'm still waiting for my Pink cult to arrive


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 7, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Do you know the difference between a matte blush and a satin? I only have one MAC blush, MA, and I'm still waiting for my Pink cult to arrive


  	the satins have a slight sheen to them. my favourite texture of blush is the sheertone ones. they have a little shimmer and you can usually build the colour up as much as you want. i dont think i have any matte blushes though!


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 7, 2011)

oh sorry is it satin?? either way, i find those sorts of blushes never seem to blend as well on me


----------



## Anneri (Mar 7, 2011)

seabird said:


> heads up is that debenhams have got ud naked palettes back in. they are oos online again but i picked one up in the bristol store over the weekend. they had quite a few! the sales lady however was beyond hopeless. hmpf, not impressed!



 	That's really great! I'll be in London next week, so I'll try to get one! Does anyone know where I can find the best Urban Decay counter in London?
  	And which MAC store or counter do you like best? I've been already at the counters at Harrods and Harvey Nicks, but was not really impressed with the MUAs there. Any recs? Are there also any recent experiences with B2M in London? I've a ton of depotted e/s and I'm unsure whether to take a lot of little black pots with me...

  	Sorry to highjack the thread, but any help is appreciated! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TIA!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 7, 2011)

Anneri said:


> That's really great! I'll be in London next week, so I'll try to get one! Does anyone know where I can find the best Urban Decay counter in London?
> And which MAC store or counter do you like best? I've been already at the counters at Harrods and Harvey Nicks, but was not really impressed with the MUAs there. Any recs? Are there also any recent experiences with B2M in London? I've a ton of depotted e/s and I'm unsure whether to take a lot of little black pots with me...
> 
> Sorry to highjack the thread, but any help is appreciated!
> ...


	i have no help on the urban decay front but i always think the pro store in london gives good service. the counters at the department stores don't tend to be that great sadly. pro is on carnaby street i believe.


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 7, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> oh sorry is it satin?? either way, i find those sorts of blushes never seem to blend as well on me


	Pink Cult is a matte and MA is a satin - sorry for being confusing!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 7, 2011)

I didn't get Pink Cult mostly because it's a matte. I much prefer blushes with a sheen/shimmer. Can't wait for Overdyed to get here, hoping it's tomorrow.



Alisha1 said:


> Pink Cult is a matte and MA is a satin - sorry for being confusing!


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 7, 2011)

I think I'll be receiving Overdyed tomorrow aswell (is it me or is debenhams delivery slow - the price we pay for free delivery!) I'll be getting Indigo Pink with Overdyed and can't wait cause I tried it in store and it's such a pretty colour even though it pulls abit purple when swatched on my hand (I've had bad experiences with purpley-lilac shades in the past).


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 8, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I think I'll be receiving Overdyed tomorrow aswell (is it me or is debenhams delivery slow - the price we pay for free delivery!) I'll be getting Indigo Pink with Overdyed and can't wait cause I tried it in store and it's such a pretty colour even though it pulls abit purple when swatched on my hand (I've had bad experiences with purpley-lilac shades in the past).


  	yeah i guess when the delivery is free they arent as fussed about getting it out quick! or it's because they are busier than usual because of the free delivery!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't think it's slow at all, I ordered the first lot on Thursday and received it yesterday, that's really only 2 working days, if you don't pay for next day delivery, Mac is just the same.


----------



## pippa! (Mar 8, 2011)

Anneri said:


> That's really great! I'll be in London next week, so I'll try to get one! Does anyone know where I can find the best Urban Decay counter in London?
> And which MAC store or counter do you like best? I've been already at the counters at Harrods and Harvey Nicks, but was not really impressed with the MUAs there. Any recs? Are there also any recent experiences with B2M in London? I've a ton of depotted e/s and I'm unsure whether to take a lot of little black pots with me...
> 
> Sorry to highjack the thread, but any help is appreciated!
> ...


	hmm, i must have got lucky at harvey nicks (although tbf the MUA was terrible at applying makeup on me, but ever so helpful and nothing was too much trouble - unlike a lot of mac MUAs who are incredibly disinterested until you say 'i want to buy this' & then briefly light up until they get you to the till)

  	selfridges on oxford st is decent imo and they're my first choice to buy mac from... their knowledge of product dates/whether something is ltd edtn or permanent from new collections is useless, but the MUAs (or the ones I've encountered, anyway) are pretty decent skillwise. some have recommended products / shades i never would have considered that are now staples, and they've always been happy to try a ton of products on me. i've not been to a pro store in england tho, so can't really compare, but i've shopped in the times sq pro store and really preferred the staff at the nyc counters i went to :\


----------



## Sojourner (Mar 8, 2011)

^ I agree completely about Selfridges London - clueless about LE stuff but good knowledge and quite helpful otherwise (they seem to have a lot of staff and even then you sometimes have to queue for help), if you can find Lavinia, she is a total sweetheart and very good at matching foundation...but it is an extremely busy counter so if you hate crowds avoid it at peak times (like after 4pm on weekdays). Otherwise I'd go to the PRO store on Fouberts Place or Westfield. Harvey Nichols and Harrods have always sucked when I've gone there, they have the classic snobby approach.


----------



## angi (Mar 8, 2011)

Argh! Debenhams sent me my order today - I ordered Spitfire, Mighty Aphrodite, Athenas Kiss, Wonderwoman, Pink Cult and Indigo Pink - but they only send me the Wonderwoman Stuff. I rang them to query whether my order was sent in two parts and they told me they didn't know and I would need to wait ten working days from the order date before they would do anything.  

  	Has anyone elses order been split and arrived successfully? I don't even know whether to try and order the stuff that hasn't arrived on the mac website, because I might end up with it twice (or not at all if it doesn't show!)


----------



## Sojourner (Mar 8, 2011)

^ Not sure about MAC stuff but Debenhams always (in my experience) split the order up and send in parts...it's probably a logistics thing, I wouldn't worry


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 8, 2011)

Happy pancake day, ladies!


----------



## pippa! (Mar 8, 2011)

angi said:


> Argh! Debenhams sent me my order today - I ordered Spitfire, Mighty Aphrodite, Athenas Kiss, Wonderwoman, Pink Cult and Indigo Pink - but they only send me the Wonderwoman Stuff. I rang them to query whether my order was sent in two parts and they told me they didn't know and I would need to wait ten working days from the order date before they would do anything.
> 
> Has anyone elses order been split and arrived successfully? I don't even know whether to try and order the stuff that hasn't arrived on the mac website, because I might end up with it twice (or not at all if it doesn't show!)


  	i've had non-mac orders split (eg fashion/homeware) and everything arrive still  it's not an issue, the only thing you need to worry about with debenhams (in my experience) is to check their update emails with a fine tooth comb! i had a problem & stopped ordering from them because everytime i placed a cosmetics order (usually illamasqua tbf) something would get cancelled (but it wouldn't be out of stock! you could re-order it on the website :\). so long as your latest update email doesn't say that the other goodies have been cancelled you should be fine


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 8, 2011)

My first order had both WW and Jeanius in it, so not sure why yours has been split, but they do sometimes do that. Is there no info on the despatch note re the rest of the order?

  	My second order didn't come today, hope it will be here tomorrow, I want Overdyed and can't wait to properly try out the Sheen Supreme lipsticks.



angi said:


> Argh! Debenhams sent me my order today - I ordered Spitfire, Mighty Aphrodite, Athenas Kiss, Wonderwoman, Pink Cult and Indigo Pink - but they only send me the Wonderwoman Stuff. I rang them to query whether my order was sent in two parts and they told me they didn't know and I would need to wait ten working days from the order date before they would do anything.
> 
> Has anyone elses order been split and arrived successfully? I don't even know whether to try and order the stuff that hasn't arrived on the mac website, because I might end up with it twice (or not at all if it doesn't show!)


----------



## angi (Mar 8, 2011)

That's the weird thing, from the relayed information (the package was delivered to my boyfriend) there were two dispatch notes in there with all the items detailed, wonderwoman stuff on one, and jeanius on the other. That's what made me think they were all supposed to be in the same package, and it seemed to throw Debenhams customer service a little too.

  	Thanks for advice everyone. I think I might wait until the end of the 4th working day (tomorrow) and then give them another call to see if anyone can shed any light on it. I wish they had an option in the 'my account' bit on the Debenhams website where you can track your order and see if it's been split.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 8, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> Happy pancake day, ladies!



 	yes happy pancake day guys!! what will you be having on yours?!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 8, 2011)

Just had mine. One with chocolate chips (they melt really nicely rolled up in a hot pancake, mix white and milk ones together, yum yum), one with Nutella and squirty cream, one with raspberry jam, and one with maple syrup. In my defence, they were all fairly small. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






LMD84 said:


> yes happy pancake day guys!! what will you be having on yours?!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 8, 2011)

yeah yeah... i bet they were huge! lol! but it's allowed because it's pancake day!! and your pancakes sound amazing! i shall have one with nutella and one with lemon and sugar  and nick is also having a savoury one with ham and mushroom. i don't know how he can have them with non sweet things as a topping! hee hee!


----------



## angi (Mar 8, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> yes happy pancake day guys!! what will you be having on yours?!


	Lemon Juice and Sugar! But chocolate chips sounds amazing. Might have to try that.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 8, 2011)

nom nom!! 

  	i had my pancakes a while ago! very yummy and a nice treat indeed!


----------



## anita22 (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm super busy during the week so made mine on Sunday - a huge mountain of American-style blueberry pancakes. Didn't last long! ;-)



LMD84 said:


> yes happy pancake day guys!! what will you be having on yours?!


----------



## seabird (Mar 8, 2011)

i got my debenhams order in two parts today. in one parcel was a msfn, in the other parcel was a blush and 3 pro pan refills. unfortunately the blush shattered during transit, i've been on the phone to debenhams twice today and both assistants were quite frankly crap and i'm disappointed in debenhams customer service! i'm not asking the world, i just want my blush replaced goddamnit. won't be ordering from them again..



angi said:


> Argh! Debenhams sent me my order today - I ordered Spitfire, Mighty Aphrodite, Athenas Kiss, Wonderwoman, Pink Cult and Indigo Pink - but they only send me the Wonderwoman Stuff. I rang them to query whether my order was sent in two parts and they told me they didn't know and I would need to wait ten working days from the order date before they would do anything.
> 
> Has anyone elses order been split and arrived successfully? I don't even know whether to try and order the stuff that hasn't arrived on the mac website, because I might end up with it twice (or not at all if it doesn't show!)


----------



## angi (Mar 8, 2011)

Yep, I feel exactly the same. I phoned them after work to try and see if I could get someone to confirm whether it was normal that all items were on the dispatch note I received, but not in the package. The girl I spoke to mistakenly thought it had been over ten days since I ordered and said she'd raise a query and get someone to call me back, then just hung up. Next thing I've had an order update with 'goods received' on the items I hadn't got. I rang them up to find out what it meant and the lady I spoke to said that she understood I'd asked for a refund. Er..... no. So I had to reprocess the order with her, which is really annoying because all I wanted was the items that I'd ordered! If I'd had to wait ten days for that, I'd have been really annoyed. It's a far cry from MAC customer service.

  	Are they going to replace your blush for you?


----------



## seabird (Mar 8, 2011)

i'm not actually sure, despite the two phone calls. the two assistants were unhelpful, unclear and i felt like i was a bother to them and they seemed so disinterested. i'm either going to receive a returns label at home and at uni, or two at uni.. or even two at home. then i have to make my way to the post office (40 mins walk as i don't have a car) to mail it back, wait for them to faff around and then presumably they'll either refund me or send me another blush.. i want another blush but judging from todays fiasco i'm not 100% sure what i'll get. my closest mac store at home is in a debenhams so i've spent plenty of money there before, it's just that this is my first time online and i've been raging all day about it haha.



angi said:


> Are they going to replace your blush for you?


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 8, 2011)

wow you guys are really putting me off ordering mac from debenhams. i have only ever ordered urban decay from them and that all went fine. but i guess it's only when there is an issue will there be a problem.


----------



## angi (Mar 9, 2011)

Seconded. Savoury pancakes just seem wrong to me!


----------



## Iwantitall (Mar 9, 2011)

Boo to the utterly rubbish customer service and i am annoyed that i completely forgot that it was pancake day !
  	Im going to have them next tuesday. Hope there is some good news regarding shattered blushes and divided packages today x


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 9, 2011)

Iwantitall said:


> Boo to the utterly rubbish customer service and i am annoyed that i completely forgot that it was pancake day !
> Im going to have them next tuesday. Hope there is some good news regarding shattered blushes and divided packages today x


	oh no!! nobody should miss pancake day! shocking! you should have twice as many next tuesday to make up for it! hee hee! oh and todays question is what has everyone given up for lent? if anything of course!  i have given up so much in my diet already i don't feel like i need to but i have become a little addicted to this cold cafe late drinks from tesco so perhaps i shall give those up!


----------



## seabird (Mar 9, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> oh no!! nobody should miss pancake day! shocking! you should have twice as many next tuesday to make up for it! hee hee! oh and todays question is what has everyone given up for lent? if anything of course!  i have given up so much in my diet already i don't feel like i need to but i have become a little addicted to this cold cafe late drinks from tesco so perhaps i shall give those up!


	not at all! we even had an 'early' pancake day as we were too excited and they provide so much amusement. i've actually not given up anything, i've decided to take on going to the gym more and cut down on alcohol consumption but i tend to find if i give something up completely it makes me want it more. as i'm not religious, i don't feel too bad about it!


----------



## Iwantitall (Mar 9, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> oh no!! nobody should miss pancake day! shocking! you should have twice as many next tuesday to make up for it! hee hee! oh and todays question is what has everyone given up for lent? if anything of course!  i have given up so much in my diet already i don't feel like i need to but i have become a little addicted to this cold cafe late drinks from tesco so perhaps i shall give those up!


 
	I promise that i shall have an extra large double portion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Im on weightwatchers so i think that i started my lent early ! Im not too sure that i could give anything else up (certainly not makeup)...


----------



## rockin (Mar 9, 2011)

I didn't forget pancake day, I just ignored it.  I can't stand pancakes, no matter what they've got on them!  I'll have my Nutella in a sandwich instead.  Not being religious, I'm not giving anything up for Lent, either.

  	I've already given up my dance class for today, as my daughter is home sick from school 

  	I second what seabird says - love-makeup always package their goods well, and send them promptly.  Most times I've ordered from them, I've received my package the following day


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 9, 2011)

It's really weird with Debenhams as sometimes they send the orders with excessive packaging, I've blogged about receiving 3 small things in 2 padded envelopes size of a house before! But then they don't package some things properly. I got my second order today, it was in a small box, inside it were the items wrapped in a big piece of bubble wrap and there were loads of polystyrene peanuts in the box too. Go figure!



seabird said:


> not at all! we even had an 'early' pancake day as we were too excited and they provide so much amusement. i've actually not given up anything, i've decided to take on going to the gym more and cut down on alcohol consumption but i tend to find if i give something up completely it makes me want it more. as i'm not religious, i don't feel too bad about it!


  	I'm not giving anything up for lent, but I am on a misson to lose a few pounds as I've put on 2 stone over the last 2 years! Eek! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've started walking more, I did half an hour both yesterday and the day before. Also been doing lots of hoovering and general running around, hope that counts too.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 9, 2011)

congrats on walking more! that is great being more active! and it is so easy to put on weight. i have put on a crazy amount over the past 6 years but so far i have lost about 20lbs this year so it's coming off slowly!


----------



## rockin (Mar 9, 2011)

Quote:
  	Originally posted by LMD84

  	oh i am sorry you will miss you dance class and i hope your daughter makes a speedy recovery! and i can't believe you don't like pancakes! do you like the little scotch pancakes at all? or just no pancakes in general? and yes love-makeup is an awesome site! 






  	Actually, I don't mind the little scotch pancakes, with Nutella on, of course lol


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 9, 2011)

phew! i was starting to feel upset for pancakes!


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Lol I received a package from debenhams with AP in it! I agree opening the parcel is like playing pass the parcel - they layer them so much! I think it's probably because some items come from a store and so they probably wrap it with whatever they have in hand. As long as the items come safely i'm not too fussed!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm not too fussed either, but the huge envelopes were a bit of a joke. I mean look at this:







Alisha1 said:


> Lol I received a package from debenhams with AP in it! I agree opening the parcel is like playing pass the parcel - they layer them so much! I think it's probably because some items come from a store and so they probably wrap it with whatever they have in hand. As long as the items come safely i'm not too fussed!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 9, 2011)

i saw your blog post on all the packaging and thought it was crazy! it would be better with a little bubblewrap rather than all the envelopes and bags!


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 9, 2011)

Sojourner said:


> ^ I agree completely about Selfridges London - clueless about LE stuff but good knowledge and quite helpful otherwise (they seem to have a lot of staff and even then you sometimes have to queue for help), if you can find Lavinia, she is a total sweetheart and very good at matching foundation...but it is an extremely busy counter so if you hate crowds avoid it at peak times (like after 4pm on weekdays). Otherwise I'd go to the PRO store on Fouberts Place or Westfield. Harvey Nichols and Harrods have always sucked when I've gone there, they have the classic snobby approach.


	Eeep, I hate "the classic snobby approach".  I really don't understand it either. You will end up selling more, if you're nice to your customers! It seems that the snobbishness is particularly frequent at major department stores. It really puts me off from buying stuff there.


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 9, 2011)

And omg, all that packaging for those 3 items? What a waste!

  	I've made pancakes with sweetened cottage cheese inside (they were more like crepes) and sour cream. It's a Ukrainian/Polish receipe


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 10, 2011)

My Mum makes them with sweetened cottage cheese (and raisins mixed with it) too, I'm originally from Hungary, so it's obviously an Eastern/Central European thing. Very yummy too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Eleentje said:


> And omg, all that packaging for those 3 items? What a waste!
> 
> I've made pancakes with sweetened cottage cheese inside (they were more like crepes) and sour cream. It's a Ukrainian/Polish receipe


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 10, 2011)

oh wow! these sound amazing! and i have always wondered about where you were from! you have such a beautiful name  much more exciting than mine!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 10, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> And omg, all that packaging for those 3 items? What a waste!
> 
> I've made pancakes with sweetened cottage cheese inside (they were more like crepes) and sour cream. It's a Ukrainian/Polish receipe


	you are killing me with these yummy suggestions!  i must try this! i bet my hubby would like them too!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 10, 2011)

Aaw, thanks Lou. Although I always thought Anita was an old lady name, no? The only other Anitas I've come across in the UK were over 60.


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 10, 2011)

Ah yes, it's even better with the raisins! It's always to find out about each other's backgrounds as well! Is Anitacska your real name or a sweet way of saying it?


Anitacska said:


> My Mum makes them with sweetened cottage cheese (and raisins mixed with it) too, I'm originally from Hungary, so it's obviously an Eastern/Central European thing. Very yummy too!


	Lou, it is really really good, try it! It's quite filling as well!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 10, 2011)

It means "little Anita", my Mum used to call me that when I was little. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My real name is just Anita.



Eleentje said:


> Lou, it is really really good, try it! It's quite filling as well!


----------



## sonia84 (Mar 10, 2011)

Did anyone do that Groupon deal for Asos? I'm still waiting for the code to come and I'm hoping to get my first Nars blush with it. I've never shopped at Asos before (hello? how expensive) so i'm crossing my fingers they will still be around in the morning.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 10, 2011)

No, I had a £5 off £20 code and used that the day before I learnt about the Groupon deal. Hohum.



sonia84 said:


> Did anyone do that Groupon deal for Asos? I'm still waiting for the code to come and I'm hoping to get my first Nars blush with it. I've never shopped at Asos before (hello? how expensive) so i'm crossing my fingers they will still be around in the morning.


----------



## seabird (Mar 10, 2011)

i got the groupon deal, although asos's stock of nars is so poor at the moment. i believe they only have taos blush! so i'm going to hold out and use it for the new illamasqua collex or nars if they get more stock in.



sonia84 said:


> Did anyone do that Groupon deal for Asos? I'm still waiting for the code to come and I'm hoping to get my first Nars blush with it. I've never shopped at Asos before (hello? how expensive) so i'm crossing my fingers they will still be around in the morning.


----------



## fleur de lis (Mar 10, 2011)

I think the voucher's only valid for a month though  I bought it but am kinda scared as I've never bought anything off Groupon before!


----------



## sonia84 (Mar 11, 2011)

I Ordered my first Nars product today!!! I got Penny Lane. I'm hoping that I like it as swatches online vary so badly. I have no idea if we even have a nars counter anywhere in the North-East.


----------



## pippa! (Mar 11, 2011)

sonia84 said:


> I Ordered my first Nars product today!!! I got Penny Lane. I'm hoping that I like it as swatches online vary so badly. I have no idea if we even have a nars counter anywhere in the North-East.



 	that's my favourite nars product, awesome pick!

  	i picked it up at duty free a few weeks ago & initially wasn't that impressed when i swatched it, but when you put it on it's lovely - really natural & buildable. it's my go to everyday blush now - all my others have been abandoned in favour of it & i nearly backed it up with my asos code! the texture of nars cream blushes is also amazing  i'm still tempted to back it up actually... i picked up enchanted, which i'm quite excited to try despite the reports of it being mega-glittery.


----------



## sonia84 (Mar 11, 2011)

pippa! said:


> that's my favourite nars product, awesome pick!
> 
> i picked it up at duty free a few weeks ago & initially wasn't that impressed when i swatched it, but when you put it on it's lovely - really natural & buildable. it's my go to everyday blush now - all my others have been abandoned in favour of it & i nearly backed it up with my asos code! the texture of nars cream blushes is also amazing  i'm still tempted to back it up actually... i picked up enchanted, which i'm quite excited to try despite the reports of it being mega-glittery.


	Glad its a good buy. I saw a blog post by Lollipop26 and she had that and Well Dressed on and it looked a gorgeous combo. I can't wait to try that out when it arrives next week. I really don't want a Nars blush addiction, Mac is expensive enough although with the price increases, they are same price now.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 11, 2011)

oh that is so cute!! i don't know the meaning of my name. i shall look it up. ok apparently louise means famous warrior and comes from Germany! lol!


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 11, 2011)

sonia84 said:


> Did anyone do that Groupon deal for Asos? I'm still waiting for the code to come and I'm hoping to get my first Nars blush with it. I've never shopped at Asos before (hello? how expensive) so i'm crossing my fingers they will still be around in the morning.



 	I missed out on the Groupon deal, was going to buy a NARs blush also but I really didn't like the shades they had


----------



## martiryb (Mar 11, 2011)

Have ya seen this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Surf Babe Collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	http://allglam.com/2011/02/25/mac-surf-babe-collection-swatches-may-2011/


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 11, 2011)

It's really annoying that Allglam put "swatches" in every post title, yet there are no swatches at all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I do love the look of the blush and I quite like the packaging too. 

  	By the way, is there anything coming out next month? Are we getting Quite Cute in April or May? 

  	I walked past the Mac counter in Kingston today and they had almost everything still in stock from WW and Jeanius. Tested Pink Cult again, but concluded that I don't like it. I do like Stovepipe Black though, it's a nice silvery dark grey, not chalky at all. Overdyed is gorgeous, although I haven't used it on my face yet, just swatched it on my hand. 



martiryb said:


> Have ya seen this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## martiryb (Mar 11, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
 		 			By the way, is there anything coming out next month? Are we getting Quite Cute in April or May? 



  	April


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 12, 2011)

i need to cut my quite cute list. it is my hubby's brithday next month so i should really spend more money on him than myself right?! and i want to buy him a super awesome pc moniter which i think will set me back a little bit! and then i shall buy a big version of the candle that he loves (i bought one at xmas and he's used it up already!) and perhaps some computer games. it is hard to buy stuff for him because he is happy with stuff he already has and never wants more! the complete opposite to me really!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes, mine is like that too, the only thing he's into is cars, but he only likes reading about them and watching Top Gear and Formula One, so not a big variety really. He hardly ever buys anything for himself either. Me on the other hand, I buy a lot of make up for starters, I love my costume jewellery, scarves, and buy loads of stuff for the children too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






LMD84 said:


> i need to cut my quite cute list. it is my hubby's brithday next month so i should really spend more money on him than myself right?! and i want to buy him a super awesome pc moniter which i think will set me back a little bit! and then i shall buy a big version of the candle that he loves (i bought one at xmas and he's used it up already!) and perhaps some computer games. it is hard to buy stuff for him because he is happy with stuff he already has and never wants more! the complete opposite to me really!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 12, 2011)

maybe guys are just happier with less stuff! for me i like to buy make up, books, blu rays and shoes! and then i buy lots of toys and cute collars for the kitties!


----------



## LisaOrestea (Mar 12, 2011)

I HATE the surf baby packaging. Probably a good thing - I needed to skip that one anyway haha.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 14, 2011)

i am getting so frustrated with mac not releasing info early. do they not know i need to make my lists?!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 14, 2011)

How very inconsiderate of them, Lou! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I have no idea what I want from Quite Cute, other than all 3 blushes and possibly the quad, I'll need to see swatches and see the collection in person too as the plushglasses seem to light and not sure about the lipsticks either.



LMD84 said:


> i am getting so frustrated with mac not releasing info early. do they not know i need to make my lists?!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 14, 2011)

after hearing about the blushers having a white cast i shall only be getting the lavender. i did want the green heart one but it is only good as a highlighter so that is money saved! and yes the plushglass are a little sheer. but i do like the one i have! i shall get the quad for sure and the one blush and two lippies. i need candy yum yum in my life!


----------



## sonia84 (Mar 14, 2011)

I finally got the cash back on my card from Debenhams today for the Canceled Pink Cult blush, seriously Debs that is not on. Anyhoo, I have £30 extra this month (thank you Thunderball) plus the refunded cash from Pink Cult, so thats my goodies from Quite Cute paid for. I'm waiting for more swatches to come out before I decide to cut any.....So far all three are still on the list.

  	The censorship is getting Ridiculous.......Mac are really turning customers away. This time last year I was spending £60+ a month on Mac. This year all I have spent £11.......................


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 14, 2011)

sonia84 said:


> I finally got the cash back on my card from Debenhams today for the Canceled Pink Cult blush, seriously Debs that is not on. Anyhoo, I have £30 extra this month (thank you Thunderball) plus the refunded cash from Pink Cult, so thats my goodies from Quite Cute paid for. I'm waiting for more swatches to come out before I decide to cut any.....So far all three are still on the list.
> 
> The censorship is getting Ridiculous.......Mac are really turning customers away. This time last year I was spending £60+ a month on Mac. This year all I have spent £11.......................


  	exactly! i find myself reading up on other cosmetic companies more and spending my money on other brands because i don't have as much mac stuff to look forward to!


----------



## anita22 (Mar 14, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *sonia84* 



 		 			The censorship is getting Ridiculous.......Mac are really turning customers away. This time last year I was spending £60+ a month on Mac. This year all I have spent £11.......................



	I totally agree that it sucks, but on the other hand I assume they must be doing it for a reason. I'm sure they lose a lot of business via counterfeit products, and one way of keeping a step ahead of the counterfeiters is to protect any new product development from being seen until close to launch. Yes it makes it harder for people like us who look forward to every new collection, but we probably don't represent the bulk of MAC's customers and unfortunately they have to protect their bottom line. (Sorry, just playing devil's advocate here!)


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 14, 2011)

anita22 said:


> I totally agree that it sucks, but on the other hand I assume they must be doing it for a reason. I'm sure they lose a lot of business via counterfeit products, and one way of keeping a step ahead of the counterfeiters is to protect any new product development from being seen until close to launch. Yes it makes it harder for people like us who look forward to every new collection, but we probably don't represent the bulk of MAC's customers and unfortunately they have to protect their bottom line. (Sorry, just playing devil's advocate here!)


  	oh no you totally bring up good points! it is just annoying to me! but ignore me because i am being a whiney brat!


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 14, 2011)

Lol, Lou, you crack me up 

  	My real name is just Elena and your pronounce it Ye-lye-na  But all my friends prounounce it as "Elaina".  And Eleentje is just a derivative for my name in Dutch. It's the same kind of idea as Anitacska in Hungarian.


LMD84 said:


> oh that is so cute!! i don't know the meaning of my name. i shall look it up. ok apparently louise means famous warrior and comes from Germany! lol!


 
  	My uber excitement with Mac has decreased a lot straight after peacocky. Other brands started getting my attention with their hot new releases (yes, I'm talking to you, MUFE, Chanel & Dior), since I no longer spend all my time on Mac collections threads.
  	I didn't even spend much time at Mac counter at Gatwick duty free yesterday. I've checked out Sheen supreme lipsticks, but they are too creamy and runny for my liking. When I swatched a few on the back of my hand, quite a lot of the lipstick came off :S And they were a bit sticky? I wonder if it was just too warm there or what.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 14, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> My uber excitement with Mac has decreased a lot straight after peacocky. Other brands started getting my attention with their hot new releases (yes, I'm talking to you, MUFE, Chanel & Dior), since I no longer spend all my time on Mac collections threads.
> I didn't even spend much time at Mac counter at Gatwick duty free yesterday. I've checked out Sheen supreme lipsticks, but they are too creamy and runny for my liking. When I swatched a few on the back of my hand, quite a lot of the lipstick came off :S And they were a bit sticky? I wonder if it was just too warm there or what.


  	oh well your real name is lovely! and i had a friend called Elaina and she was from estonia.  Perhaps that was just a name she gave to people so that we had no issues pronouncing her real name?! 

  	and yes MUFE is an amazing brand! so you are spending your money well when you buy their products! Dior i used to be into however i haven't bought any of those products in a long while! and Chanel is a brand that i want to get into but sadly i don't think i am rich enough! lol!


----------



## sonia84 (Mar 14, 2011)

^I feel quite robbed when I pay £40 at Mac and get 2 or 3 products, goodness knows how beat up I'd feel paying that for one product. I keep telling myself one of these days I will buy a YSL Rouge Volupte lipstick........ a year lusting and still no lippie.


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 14, 2011)

I always buy the high end stuff either in the Clearance Bin, on ebay, at duty free shops or when local shops have special discounts, cos I would also feel bad spending so much on just one item.
  	I also only buy stuff I really really want, like the stuff that gets a lot of good reviews or stuff that I keep playing with, when I'm at duty free.


----------



## anita22 (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh no, you're not whining at all - personally I always want to see pics of the new collections well in advance too, that way I can plan ahead!! (Though it's been a long time for me since I bought anything from a LE collection, I seem to rely on MAC for more of the basics these days - powder, concealer, brow gel - rather than colour).


----------



## anita22 (Mar 14, 2011)

Another one here :-D This one's only 29!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 15, 2011)

i haven't ben buying as much as i usually would either. right now i am wanting a nars blush and a couple of the clinique chubby sticks when they come out next month! so that is what mac get when they don't give us anymore info!


----------



## rockin (Mar 15, 2011)

Anyone in London on Thurday and fancies meeting Orlando Bloom?

  	http://www.selfridges.com/en/Whats-On/Events/London/Orlando-Bloom-To-Launch-BOSS-Orange-Man-At-Selfridges_Orlando%20Bloom%20To%20Launch%20BOSS%20Orange%20Man%20At%20Selfridges/?brdcrmb_trail=&rssLink=false


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 15, 2011)

rockin said:


> Anyone in London on Thurday and fancies meeting Orlando Bloom?
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Whats-On/Events/London/Orlando-Bloom-To-Launch-BOSS-Orange-Man-At-Selfridges_Orlando%20Bloom%20To%20Launch%20BOSS%20Orange%20Man%20At%20Selfridges/?brdcrmb_trail=&rssLink=false


  	why am i not near london?! the man is beautiful!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 15, 2011)

Ah well, I'm busy on Thursday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We did see Jonathan Rhys Meyers in Selfridges last month when I went shopping with my friends. I didn't recognise him, but one of my friends did and she nearly fainted, lol.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 15, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Ah well, I'm busy on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	another beautiful man! we never get exciting people in lincoln! gok wan came once and tom hanks. but that is as good as it gets! oh wait... actually sue pollard was on the high street once shouting about something!


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 15, 2011)

rockin said:


> Anyone in London on Thurday and fancies meeting Orlando Bloom?
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Whats-On/Events/London/Orlando-Bloom-To-Launch-BOSS-Orange-Man-At-Selfridges_Orlando%20Bloom%20To%20Launch%20BOSS%20Orange%20Man%20At%20Selfridges/?brdcrmb_trail=&rssLink=false


	Why oh why do Selfridges always have the GOOD events in London!  looool now that's whining


----------



## Anneri (Mar 15, 2011)

OMG, I'll arrive in London at Thursday! *faints*
  	Maybe I can drag my bf very very inconspiciously to Selfridges first?
  	lol...


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 15, 2011)

I once saw John Hannah pushing his son in a pushchair in Bentalls in Kingston (where my nearest Mac counter is). Tried not to stare too hard, but did have a good look anyway. 



LMD84 said:


> another beautiful man! we never get exciting people in lincoln! gok wan came once and tom hanks. but that is as good as it gets! oh wait... actually sue pollard was on the high street once shouting about something!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 16, 2011)

oh awesome! he is a wonderful actor!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah, and cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Quite a lot of famous people live around here, Cliff Richard lives in St George's Hill in Weybridge which is just next door, also somebody said they saw Jodie Marsh in Sainsbury's in my town and someone I knew used to go to the same gym as Keira Knightly. 



LMD84 said:


> oh awesome! he is a wonderful actor!


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 16, 2011)

OMG, lol, I had a crush on Orlando Bloom ever since his elf days, 

  	But I can imagine that the place is going to be like hell, full of overly excited fans? I wouldn't want to put my bf through this!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 16, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> OMG, lol, I had a crush on Orlando Bloom ever since his elf days,
> 
> But I can imagine that the place is going to be like hell, full of overly excited fans? I wouldn't want to put my bf through this!


	lol! yeah i doubt there will be many males buying the perfume! it will all be ladies!


----------



## AndSparkle (Mar 17, 2011)

Does anyone else think that promo image for surf baby looks horrid?


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 17, 2011)

Yup, the girl looks like she wants to kill some people.
  	Probably cos someone has just shaved her eyebrows off


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 17, 2011)

lol! yeah i don't think it gives the right impression really! it is very zombie surfer than cute surfer! but it gives us a giggle.... or a nightmare!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 17, 2011)

Hahaha, that's very good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	To be honest, I usually find Mac promo images quite ugly anyway, unlike Guerlain ones, I always drool over how pretty Natalia Vodianova looks. 



Eleentje said:


> Yup, the girl looks like she wants to kill some people.
> *Probably cos someone has just shaved her eyebrows off*


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 17, 2011)

have you guys seen that new mufe promo image where it hasn't been photoshopped? i think the model looks beautiful in that and also it is fantastic that they would do a campaign like that  more companies need to do this!


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 17, 2011)

I really liked Mac's TTB promo images! The models were pretty and didn't look like aliens  
  	Do you have a link to the MUFE ad, Lou?


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 17, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> I really liked Mac's TTB promo images! The models were pretty and didn't look like aliens
> Do you have a link to the MUFE ad, Lou?


 



  	there ya go! i think her face looks great!


----------



## rockin (Mar 17, 2011)

I liked the TTB promo pics too.  They actually said beach and summertime to me.

  	It would be great if more companies could be honest and use unretouched pictures for makeup ads.  What's the point in showing us what the product is not, rather than what it is?  I've always hated the mascara ads where they use false lashes.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 17, 2011)

rockin said:


> I liked the TTB promo pics too.  They actually said beach and summertime to me.
> 
> It would be great if more companies could be honest and use unretouched pictures for makeup ads.  What's the point in showing us what the product is not, rather than what it is?  I've always hated the mascara ads where they use false lashes.


	yeah mascara ads are the worst! as a teenager i actually thought my lashes would look like the advert. and i spent lots of money (well £7 at the time was lots!) on a mascara by boujous and it did not live up to my expectations! i was so dissapointed that i had just wasted my money!


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow, this is great. The girl is really pretty! I mean yeah, you can see uneven bits on her arm, which would have been normally retouched out, but it is not in any way distracting. I would actually buy this foundation, just cos they're being honest, plus it looks nice, slightly dewy, but not ott dewy.

  	I feel like writing out a massive thanks e-mail to MUFE


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 18, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> Wow, this is great. The girl is really pretty! I mean yeah, you can see uneven bits on her arm, which would have been normally retouched out, but it is not in any way distracting. I would actually buy this foundation, just cos they're being honest, plus it looks nice, slightly dewy, but not ott dewy.
> 
> I feel like writing out a massive thanks e-mail to MUFE


	exactly! mufe have got it spot on for this promo!!


----------



## angi (Mar 18, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> yeah mascara ads are the worst! as a teenager i actually thought my lashes would look like the advert. and i spent lots of money (well £7 at the time was lots!) on a mascara by boujous and it did not live up to my expectations! i was so dissapointed that i had just wasted my money!


	Completely agree - that mascara small print 'filmed with lash inserts, enhanced in post production' gets me every time.... So basically they're telling me that NOTHING I'm seeing is as a result of the product?! I'm sure in other fields that would be considered fraud!

  	That MUFE ad looks great, it would be lovely to see more ads like it.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 18, 2011)

exactly!! at my work if i showed amazing things but then mentioned on the receipt that what they have bought isn't what i showed them it would be miss-selling and therefore against the law! not cool!


----------



## Sojourner (Mar 18, 2011)

^ Yesss! The mascara con is the worst!!!


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 18, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> exactly!! at my work if i showed amazing things but then mentioned on the receipt that what they have bought isn't what i showed them it would be miss-selling and therefore against the law! not cool!


	I can't believe that after so many years of playing the same con they haven't banned misleading adverts!  I never pay attention to adverts as such anyways just because I know 99.9% of the time they have been retouched :/


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 19, 2011)

yeah that is why i only go by pictures on real people. even some eye shadows have been touched up on certain adverts. when i swatched them in store they were nowhere near as pigmented as they were in the ad!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 19, 2011)

Yeah, like the new Rimmel eyeshadow quads. The adverts have this amazing vibrant pinky purple shade on the model as liner, but in real life it's much darker purple, less vibrant and not very pigmented. That's why I hardly buy any cheap eyeshadows anymore, expect Sleek and 17, those are really good.



LMD84 said:


> yeah that is why i only go by pictures on real people. even some eye shadows have been touched up on certain adverts. when i swatched them in store they were nowhere near as pigmented as they were in the ad!


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 19, 2011)

Yeah, mascara ads are the worst.
  	The whole lying thing in the ads is why beauty blogs are so popular these days. We just want to know what the product really does!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 19, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> Yeah, mascara ads are the worst.
> The whole lying thing in the ads is why beauty blogs are so popular these days. We just want to know what the product really does!


	exactly. that is why i love bloggers and sites like this where people spend time sharing their thoughts on products. so many times i have nearly bought a dud until somebody has mentioned what it is really like!


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 19, 2011)

I love 17 eyeshadows!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 19, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I love 17 eyeshadows!


  	yeah both sleek and 17 are really nice and very cheap. and actually look like what they are advertised as!


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 19, 2011)

Need to check out Sleek eyeshadows...yeah I usually hate spending loads on eyeshadows as I rarely wear them..its good to know there are cheaper alternatives!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 19, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Need to check out Sleek eyeshadows...yeah I usually hate spending loads on eyeshadows as I rarely wear them..its good to know there are cheaper alternatives!


	oh yeah there are cheap versions if you know where to look. nyx are very cheap but still good quality too.


----------



## seabird (Mar 20, 2011)

the mua range in superdrug also produce amazing eyeshadows (£1 a piece) and they're SO pigmented and buttery. the same company also produce for the accessorize range also stocked in superdrug, so due to fancy packaging the accessorize ones are a little more expensive but the same fabulous quality.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 20, 2011)

seabird said:


> the mua range in superdrug also produce amazing eyeshadows (£1 a piece) and they're SO pigmented and buttery. the same company also produce for the accessorize range also stocked in superdrug, so due to fancy packaging the accessorize ones are a little more expensive but the same fabulous quality.


	oh i actually have a few of their glitter liners! and yes they are very good. a couple of the colours i tried were kinda sparse on the glitter but the 5 i got are great and just as good as the mac glitter liners.


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 22, 2011)

seabird said:


> the mua range in superdrug also produce amazing eyeshadows (£1 a piece) and they're SO pigmented and buttery. the same company also produce for the accessorize range also stocked in superdrug, so due to fancy packaging the accessorize ones are a little more expensive but the same fabulous quality.



 	I love the accesserize makeup - esp the nail polishes


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 23, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I love the accesserize makeup - esp the nail polishes


	i still haven't tried any of this range!!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 23, 2011)

Just to let you know, Debenhams is offering 10% if you buy 2 or more beauty products, plus standard free delivery! I've just ordered Lucky Green (pro pan) and Illamasqua Glisten eyeliner.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 23, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Just to let you know, Debenhams is offering 10% if you buy 2 or more beauty products, plus standard free delivery! I've just ordered Lucky Green (pro pan) and Illamasqua Glisten eyeliner.


  	ooohhh tempting!!  thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Vixstar (Mar 23, 2011)

Definitely agreeing with the 17 eyeshadows - some of their single eyeshadows are my staples. I'm absolutely loving 'Statuesque' at the moment - and for depth of colour and staying power it comes close to a lot of the MAC pigments I've tried. Also, a lot of their eyeshadows stay on well even without primer (some mornings mean I've got enough time for a swipe of eyeshadow, quick comb of mascara and then flee for the door!). Much kudos.

  	Collection 2000 glitter eyeliners are a bit of a favourite too - nice and solid. I'll have to do pictures of those sometime soon. (*puts it on the list*)

  	What does anyone think of the Gosh range from Superdrug? I tried one of their 'Extreme Art Eye Liners' the other day (lots of them are half price at the moment, btw) - I tried the bright green (23) - good colour, and lasted all day and night very well, much like the Liquidlast that they're clearly trying to resemble. They have one that looks a lot like Powerplum (I love the colour of PP but the consistency still irks me no end) - I'll do a swatch test soon, let me know if you'd like to see.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 23, 2011)

Vixstar said:


> Definitely agreeing with the 17 eyeshadows - some of their single eyeshadows are my staples. I'm absolutely loving 'Statuesque' at the moment - and for depth of colour and staying power it comes close to a lot of the MAC pigments I've tried. Also, a lot of their eyeshadows stay on well even without primer (some mornings mean I've got enough time for a swipe of eyeshadow, quick comb of mascara and then flee for the door!). Much kudos.
> 
> Collection 2000 glitter eyeliners are a bit of a favourite too - nice and solid. I'll have to do pictures of those sometime soon. (*puts it on the list*)
> 
> What does anyone think of the Gosh range from Superdrug? I tried one of their 'Extreme Art Eye Liners' the other day (lots of them are half price at the moment, btw) - I tried the bright green (23) - good colour, and lasted all day and night very well, much like the Liquidlast that they're clearly trying to resemble. They have one that looks a lot like Powerplum (I love the colour of PP but the consistency still irks me no end) - I'll do a swatch test soon, let me know if you'd like to see.


  	oh i have a collection 200 liner in le freak and that is an awesome blue glitter! very nice and lots of glitter comes out which is great. i have tried gosh pigments but i haven't tried the liners! i shall look into it! i always like cheaper alternatives!  and i also should mention the 17 loose shadows. they are really nice. a little bit sparkly but good for nights out


----------



## LisaOrestea (Mar 23, 2011)

I LOOOOOVE accesorize nail polishes. They are amazing!

	I really like the GOSH liquid eyeliners but the pencil eyeliners are nowhere near as good quality.


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 23, 2011)

Congrats to Lou for becoming a Veteran Moderator!


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 23, 2011)

i have a green and turquoise liquid liner from gosh and they're great

  	i love the collection 2000 glitter liners, but i dont like the brushes, too thick, i have to dip my own in there


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 24, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> Congrats to Lou for becoming a Veteran Moderator!


  	aw thank you so much


----------



## rockin (Mar 24, 2011)

Congratulations, Lou


----------



## Vixstar (Mar 24, 2011)

I notice that congratulations are in order! Congrats 

  	Definitely give them a try - and worth having a look at the moment, as some are half price. I've got a big superdrug opposite me at work...it's rather expensive already!! Went in for a black eyeliner, came out with 8 things - though luckily that only came to £22!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 24, 2011)

Vixstar said:


> I notice that congratulations are in order! Congrats
> 
> Definitely give them a try - and worth having a look at the moment, as some are half price. I've got a big superdrug opposite me at work...it's rather expensive already!! Went in for a black eyeliner, came out with 8 things - though luckily that only came to £22!


  	thanks guys! very sweet of you!


----------



## sonia84 (Mar 24, 2011)

Congrats of your promotion, you deserve it!!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 24, 2011)

sonia84 said:


> Congrats of your promotion, you deserve it!!!!


  	thanks very much! you are very kind!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeah, congrats Lou! Although not sure I would like to be called a veteran...


----------



## Anneri (Mar 24, 2011)

Just popping in to say congrats to Lou! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Thank you for all your work to make Specktra the wonderful place it is.


----------



## pippa! (Mar 24, 2011)

congrats lou!

  	just popping by to let everyone know a couple of "deals" - the poppy king (lipstick queen) for no 7 lipsticks are out & no 7 have a gift with purchase when you buy 2 products (there's nothing in it i wanted, but it can go towards the mother's day stash!). i really like these lipsticks, bought two and will probably go back for one or two more 
  	also chanel counters in john lewis are offering £5 off if you spend £40+! so i bought two of the new shines & saved £5 on them 

  	with all this it's probably a good thing that i'm not interested in any of the upcoming mac collections


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 24, 2011)

pippa! said:


> congrats lou!
> 
> just popping by to let everyone know a couple of "deals" - the poppy king (lipstick queen) for no 7 lipsticks are out & no 7 have a gift with purchase when you buy 2 products (there's nothing in it i wanted, but it can go towards the mother's day stash!). i really like these lipsticks, bought two and will probably go back for one or two more
> also chanel counters in john lewis are offering £5 off if you spend £40+! so i bought two of the new shines & saved £5 on them
> ...


  	thank you! and that was a great deal on the chanel!!


----------



## AndSparkle (Mar 24, 2011)

Congrats Lou


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 24, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> Congrats Lou


  	thanks lovely!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes, Debenhams has the same offer, either £5 off purchases over £40 or 10% off online. Since there was nothing at my loacl counters that I wanted, I ordered Mac Lucky Green and Illamasqua Glisten eyeliner.

  	I saw those Poppy King lipsticks and lipglosses and they really didn't appeal to me at all. Actually, having said that, neither did the Rouge Coco Shines. Which is fine since I already have over 250 lipsticks - eek! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I did pick up a couple of the new GOSH light up glosses and one of their lip markers, and saw the new Revlon lipglosses which are really nice and pigmented, but I managed to resist since I have even more lipglosses than lipsticks. I'm supposed to be shopping my stash not adding to it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






pippa! said:


> congrats lou!
> 
> just popping by to let everyone know a couple of "deals" - the poppy king (lipstick queen) for no 7 lipsticks are out & no 7 have a gift with purchase when you buy 2 products (there's nothing in it i wanted, but it can go towards the mother's day stash!). i really like these lipsticks, bought two and will probably go back for one or two more
> also chanel counters in john lewis are offering £5 off if you spend £40+! so i bought two of the new shines & saved £5 on them
> ...


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 24, 2011)

250 lipsticks is amazing! i could die and go to heaven in your stash!!


----------



## Iwantitall (Mar 24, 2011)

Another congrats lou !!!


----------



## Soul Unique (Mar 24, 2011)

Are any of you attending the Quite Cute - Preview on April 6th in London? I received an invite on Tuesday.


----------



## rockin (Mar 24, 2011)

I actually managed to go into Boots yesterday, on my way home from dance class, and got the No7 Gift With Purchase when you spend £22 or more (I bought their new mascara to try and 2 nail varnishes and used a £5 No7 voucher).  The GWP has the usual kind of stuff in it, with the eyeshadow being 'Island Sea' (a very pale blue) and the lipstick I received (don't know if there are different ones to be had this time or not) was their Sheer Temptation lipstick in 'Lovely' which swatches on my hand as a very sheer pink, but looks to have more colour when on my lips.  It's perfect for summer.

  	Oh, and I spent my £20 of House Of Fraser vouchers.  I put a bit more with it and got 2 Urban Decay 24/7 Glide-On Shadow Pencils in Morphine and Delinquent 

  	Shh, don't tell my Mum I bought even more makeup lol


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 24, 2011)

Ooh, those are the two I want, mainly Delinquent, but it's sold out on the Debenhams website. 



rockin said:


> I actually managed to go into Boots yesterday, on my way home from dance class, and got the No7 Gift With Purchase when you spend £22 or more (I bought their new mascara to try and 2 nail varnishes and used a £5 No7 voucher).  The GWP has the usual kind of stuff in it, with the eyeshadow being 'Island Sea' (a very pale blue) and the lipstick I received (don't know if there are different ones to be had this time or not) was their Sheer Temptation lipstick in 'Lovely' which swatches on my hand as a very sheer pink, but looks to have more colour when on my lips.  It's perfect for summer.
> 
> Oh, and I spent my £20 of House Of Fraser vouchers.  I put a bit more with it and got 2 Urban Decay 24/7 Glide-On Shadow Pencils in *Morphine and Delinquent*
> 
> Shh, don't tell my Mum I bought even more makeup lol


----------



## rockin (Mar 24, 2011)

They really are beautiful colours.  I'm thinking of wearing purple to the show on Saturday evening, and I'm not sure whether to use these or my Mega Metal eyeshadows.


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 24, 2011)

i was drooling over them when i was down in brighton yesterday and boy do they stay on!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 25, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> i was drooling over them when i was down in brighton yesterday and boy do they stay on!


  	oh the ud 24/7 shadow liners? i think i shall be buying a couple today on my lunch break! or perhaps tomorrow because i am short staffed!


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Mar 25, 2011)

I picked up 3 of the poppy king lipsticks. They're kinda so-so, I'm a little disappointed! I love Glamour, it brightens my face up! I also got Allure and Intrigue, but they just don't show up on my lips at all 

  	I've loved everything I've tried so much from GOSH, which admittedly isn't that much.  The Soft'n Shines are nice, but I think they've been discontinued now. Also love the nail polishes (holographic!) and they eyebrow palette is pretty good too


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 25, 2011)

yeah the shadow liners lou, i swatched a few on my hands and then couldnt get it off with a tissue, i had to beg the clinique lady for a face wipe!

  	i would get morphine, and the greens/blues.they are the best, i also want the dark gun metal one for smoky eyes, the one called sin was nice too but i just bought bare study paint pot, so i would feel bad buying it so soon


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 25, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> yeah the shadow liners lou, i swatched a few on my hands and then couldnt get it off with a tissue, i had to beg the clinique lady for a face wipe!
> 
> i would get morphine, and the greens/blues.they are the best, i also want the dark gun metal one for smoky eyes, the one called sin was nice too but i just bought bare study paint pot, so i would feel bad buying it so soon


  	well i only bought one and i got clash the bright aqua blue colour with silver sparkle! and like you it is still on my hand hours after testing! i'm impressed and shall use it as a base tomorrow! but i want all the greens and blue colours! and yes sin is very pretty! i don't have that paint pot so i guess i could allow myself sin one day! i also bought a chubby stick from clinique which is good seeing as they aren't offcially released until april!


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 25, 2011)

ah i forgot to ask about the chubby sticks! damn! i want the pink one, what colour did u get?


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 25, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> ah i forgot to ask about the chubby sticks! damn! i want the pink one, what colour did u get?


	it was whopping watermelon which is a nice pink one!


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 25, 2011)

i think that is the one i want!! i will have to check it out next time i'm at a counter!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 26, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> i think that is the one i want!! i will have to check it out next time i'm at a counter!


	the cheery red is next on my list! these don't give much colour. but will be great in the summer for when you don't want to wear much on your face and lips


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 26, 2011)

kirkichi said:


> I picked up 3 of the poppy king lipsticks. They're kinda so-so, I'm a little disappointed! I love Glamour, it brightens my face up! I also got Allure and Intrigue, but they just don't show up on my lips at all
> 
> I've loved everything I've tried so much from GOSH, which admittedly isn't that much.  The Soft'n Shines are nice, but I think they've been discontinued now. Also love the nail polishes (holographic!) and they eyebrow palette is pretty good too


	I love GOSH nail polishes! I also have the eye shadow brush which I LOVE LOVE LOVE!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 26, 2011)

I agree about the eyeshadow brushes, I have the smaller one and the bigger one and they are great!



Alisha1 said:


> I love GOSH nail polishes! I also have the eye shadow brush which I LOVE LOVE LOVE!


----------



## pippa! (Mar 26, 2011)

kirkichi said:


> I picked up 3 of the poppy king lipsticks. They're kinda so-so, I'm a little disappointed! I love Glamour, it brightens my face up! I also got Allure and Intrigue, but they just don't show up on my lips at all
> 
> I've loved everything I've tried so much from GOSH, which admittedly isn't that much.  The Soft'n Shines are nice, but I think they've been discontinued now. Also love the nail polishes (holographic!) and they eyebrow palette is pretty good too


  	i quite like the range but i know what you mean  i spent aaages at the counter & got one of the no 7 girls to try most of the shades on me. i did want intrigue & allure but i wound up skipping both after i saw them on me because although they showed up (i have really unpigmented lips), they didn't look great with my skin tone. tbh the only shades i really like in the range are history, power and glamour (which is so lovely & i'm tempted to back it up as i've been looking for a sheer pink like that for the longest time). the other shades were quite underwhelming!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 26, 2011)

i saw the dislay for the new number 7 stuff but didn't actually go for a close look. i might have a nosey next week


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 26, 2011)

I've been waiting aages for the chubby sticks! How did you get them early can I ask?


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 27, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I've been waiting aages for the chubby sticks! How did you get them early can I ask?


  	i thought i'd just try it on and ask the counter lady if they were in stock yet. she said yes and asked which i wanted! she either didn't know the release date or clinique are nothing like mac where you can't buy stuff early


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh gosh I've always dreamed of the day when a MAC MA accidently sells me LE products before the release date!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 27, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Oh gosh I've always dreamed of the day when a MAC MA accidently sells me LE products before the release date!


  	it would be awesome! but sadly i don't think it's ever happened!


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 27, 2011)

I look forward to chubby sticks, and clinique are doing a free gift with two purchases in boots stores at the moment !!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 27, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> I look forward to chubby sticks, and clinique are doing a free gift with two purchases in boots stores at the moment !!


	and once again because our boots is poop we don't have a clinique counter there! i get paid on thursday so i shall go back and buy another then! they really are lovely. i am liking it almost as much as my tendertones!


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 27, 2011)

That's a bold statement Lou!!!if you like them that much I will have to get some, I'm on my last tendertone, only got bout half left


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 27, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> That's a bold statement Lou!!!if you like them that much I will have to get some, I'm on my last tendertone, only got bout half left


  	yeah i am scraping the bottom of all 3 of my last tendertones. and honestly i don't think i'll ever love a lip balm as much as them. but i love the easy application of the chubby stick. the hint of colour and they do a good job at moisturisng my lips. i'm extremely impressed seeing as i don't usually go for clinique stuff!


----------



## rockin (Mar 27, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> I look forward to chubby sticks, and clinique are doing a free gift with two purchases in boots stores at the moment !!



 	One of those purchases has to be skincare. I got my free gift when I bought the anti-redness daily base and the High Impact Curling Mascara.


----------



## rockin (Mar 28, 2011)

Just received this email from MAC.  I hope everything is up and running in time for the upcoming collections!





*Dear MAC Customer, *
As one of our most valued customers we want to let you know about the changes happening at www.maccosmetics.co.uk.
As we're working behind the scenes to update our warehouse, *online purchasing will be suspended temporarily starting at midnight, Wednesday March 30th.*
During that time you can still browse the site and even place your favourites into your shopping bag. When online purchasing resumes a few days later, you'll be among the first to know.
Want to stock up on your favourites now? Place your order before *midnight on Wednesday March 30th and we'll deliver your order for free.** Simply enter offer code *SPRING* at checkout and we'll take care of the rest.
*SHOP NOW!*

We apologise in advance for any inconvenience, and offer our sincere thanks for your loyalty and patience.
Best Wishes,
	The MAC Team


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 28, 2011)

Does that mean we won't be able to order quite cute online?   I've got the make up blues, I had a really bad case of conjunctivitis last week, so bad the doctor said he hadn't seen one that bad in years,  I went to Brighton for the day and must have touched something grubby then rubbed my eye. I haven't been able to wear any make up for a couple weeks now, to put icing on the cake, I went to Brighton to go to their mac store cos I had a 100 quid voucher and just bought a tonne of brushes and haven't been able to use them yet, sucks. I miss my eye make up!! It brightens my day and now I feel like I look like a tramp!   I can see now, thank god but I was so scared when my eye swelled so much I couldn't close my eye!!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 28, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> I can see now, thank god but I was so scared when my eye swelled so much I couldn't close my eye!!


	oh i am so sorry about your eye! that freaking sucks! i hope you have a speedy recovery. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	oh and i bet that when the site goes live again quite cute will be on it.


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 28, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> oh i am so sorry about your eye! that freaking sucks! i hope you have a speedy recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	it wants to be!!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 28, 2011)

lol! we are such addicts! however Chanel is appealing to me more than mac right now! i feel guilty for even saying that! lol!!


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 28, 2011)

i must admit, urban decay and nars have been stealing my attention lately


----------



## LouLou69 (Mar 28, 2011)

Just to let you all know quite cute and primer to perfection are on the Uk site now - its not showing up properly but if you look in product catergories its all there x


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 28, 2011)

Arrg, conjuctivitis! It has been the bane of my life for the past 3 years. It entered some kind of chronic form, so now I can't wear my contacts, cos my eyes get really dry and can get inflamed, if I really push my luck. I also have to be really careful that makeup doesn't get into my eyes. This sucks!
  	I hope it'll go away soon, Alana!

  	Lou, I've seen you pop up on the Chanel thread!  Beware of the enablers, as that's how I got really distracted, and most of my recent purchases have been Chanel


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 28, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> Arrg, conjuctivitis! It has been the bane of my life for the past 3 years. It entered some kind of chronic form, so now I can't wear my contacts, cos my eyes get really dry and can get inflamed, if I really push my luck. I also have to be really careful that makeup doesn't get into my eyes. This sucks!
> I hope it'll go away soon, Alana!
> 
> Lou, I've seen you pop up on the Chanel thread!  Beware of the enablers, as that's how I got really distracted, and most of my recent purchases have been Chanel


  	oh yes! i am so looking forward to the summer quad!


----------



## rockin (Mar 28, 2011)

The Jeanius collection has found it's way to the Goodbyes section already


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 28, 2011)

rockin said:


> The Jeanius collection has found it's way to the Goodbyes section already


	they seem to be shifting things off the site super quickly these days. although jeanius didn't seem to sell that well really


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow, I didn't realise we were getting it this week, was sure it was next week instead. I'd better go to check it out on Thursday then and order it from Debenhams.  They are still doing the 10% beauty purchases this week, so yay!


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 28, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> Arrg, conjuctivitis! It has been the bane of my life for the past 3 years. It entered some kind of chronic form, so now I can't wear my contacts, cos my eyes get really dry and can get inflamed, if I really push my luck. I also have to be really careful that makeup doesn't get into my eyes. This sucks!
> I hope it'll go away soon, Alana!
> 
> Lou, I've seen you pop up on the Chanel thread!  Beware of the enablers, as that's how I got really distracted, and most of my recent purchases have been Chanel



 	any advice to keep it from returning?


----------



## LouLou69 (Mar 28, 2011)

To be honest I am skipping again I don't know what is wrong with me lately


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 28, 2011)

LouLou69 said:


> To be honest I am skipping again I don't know what is wrong with me lately


  	you are more sensible than we are! obviously!!


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 28, 2011)

It would if the stuff will appear at counters this Thursday already.
  	This will mean that I'll be able to pick stuff up in-store and use their 5 pound off the 40 pound purchase coupon and swatch everything.
  	I'll get myself a 15-pan palette from Mac website for all my new depots...

  	Alana, make sure to go through the whole treatment, even your eye will start looking normal again and avoid irritating your eyes.  This may mean no heavy makeup for a while. If your eyes tend to get dry, get yourself some of those lubricating eye drops to avoid the irritation.  Other than that, your doctor will be able to advise you the best, really, because the reasons for conjuctivitis can be different for everyone. HTH!

  	In my case, I think I have it in the viral form. I picked it up at work, when someone else had it, and it first went away, but then it started coming back more and more often, until my eyes were constantly sore. As soon as I've stopped wearing the contacts, my eyes stopped getting inflamed. If your a contact lens wearer, always make sure to give your eyes plenty of rest and wear your glasses, when at home. Be really careful and always get treated at the slightest sight of an inflammation, because frequent inflammations can scar your cornea 

  	And I agree with Lou, get rid of the mascaras, if you were using them after your eye got infected and desinfect your eye kohls, etc.


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 28, 2011)

thanks for the advice, mine was just bacterial so hopefully it wont come back!

  	so, i browsed quite cute and resisted

  	i want to go swatch everything, so i will go next monday, if things are gone already i wont be heartbroken

  	i started with 4 things from quite cute in my cart and all i ended up with left was viva glam v and hush eyeshadow pan from the regular line! 

  	candy yum yum caught my eye but temptalia said it was similar to petals and peacocks, and i also have GAT and show orchid, and full fuschia, how many more pinks do i need really?

  	sakura is tempting me, but i have azaelea blossom, and rarely use it

  	i want i heart you gloss, but i want to see that on monday, i doubt it will be gone by then

  	also on a different note, i couldnt find any paintpots online?!!? have these been discontinued?

  	and are the lustre drops worth getting, i was contemplating the pink one


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 28, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> I can see now, thank god but I was so scared when my eye swelled so much I couldn't close my eye!!


  	Aw hun that sounds terrible! Hope you feel better soon


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 28, 2011)

the paintpots are back hurrah, ive already ordered though, i dont want to order more! you missed out mac!


----------



## Iwantitall (Mar 28, 2011)

Whats going on ? How come everything is up already ???


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 28, 2011)

Do you think Debenhams will have Quite Cute up this week as well? Also, will it be at the counters on Thursday? I really don't want to order it from Mac, but I'm also a bit miffed that I might have to wait 2 more weeks.


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 28, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Do you think Debenhams will have Quite Cute up this week as well? Also, will it be at the counters on Thursday? I really don't want to order it from Mac, but I'm also a bit miffed that I might have to wait 2 more weeks.


	Someone said on the Quite Cute forum the release date is the 2nd week of april. So far debenhams have stuck to official release dates (keep in mind they haven't been selling MAC for long) so I'm really not sure :/ I couldn't wait so I ordered from the MAC site  ...the free delivery code got to me...


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 28, 2011)

Iwantitall said:


> Whats going on ? How come everything is up already ???


	It could be up by mistake, I'm just hoping that I get my items this week unless they realise and start backlogging orders... :'(


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 28, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> It could be up by mistake, I'm just hoping that I get my items this week unless they realise and start backlogging orders... :'(


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 29, 2011)

I'll wait it out, I'm not that fussed, after all it's only make up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm more mean than to pass on the 10% off and beauty clubcard points.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 29, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I'll wait it out, I'm not that fussed, after all it's only make up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	true! i just have a classic case of the 'want it now' attitude! lol!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 29, 2011)

I normally do too, but this time I'm quite chilled about it all. I must be ill or depressed, lol.



LMD84 said:


> true! i just have a classic case of the 'want it now' attitude! lol!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 29, 2011)

lol! well enjoy it! sometimes i get so stressed about ordering make up goodies that it doesn't seem like fun anymore! also am i the only person that thinks £16 for a plushglass are crazy? they are not that special!


----------



## Iwantitall (Mar 29, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> lol! well enjoy it! sometimes i get so stressed about ordering make up goodies that it doesn't seem like fun anymore! also am i the only person that thinks £16 for a plushglass are crazy? they are not that special!


	No ! Im with you on that ! £16 is a silly amount for them ! Bad MAC x


----------



## Iwantitall (Mar 29, 2011)

I dont know what to do. Should i order playtime aswell as candy yum yum ? I havent seen many swatches but it seems to be similar to Lavender whip which is my favorite lipstick of all time. Or should i order Candy and wait to see playtime in person ? Hmmmmm x


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 29, 2011)

Iwantitall said:


> I dont know what to do. Should i order playtime aswell as candy yum yum ? I havent seen many swatches but it seems to be similar to Lavender whip which is my favorite lipstick of all time. Or should i order Candy and wait to see playtime in person ? Hmmmmm x


	i'd wait to see playtime in person. in some swatches it looks ok but in others it looks really sheer and not special at all!


----------



## Iwantitall (Mar 29, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> i'd wait to see playtime in person. in some swatches it looks ok but in others it looks really sheer and not special at all!


	£11 is better ! £16 is almost the price of a Chanel lippy !
  	I almost ordered both but youre right,im going to alter my cart and take playtime out. Thanks Lou x


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 29, 2011)

no problem!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 29, 2011)

Unfortunately you can't buy anything from Chanel for under £20 anymore either...

  	I thought Playtime was more pink, isn't it Quite Cute that looks like Lavender Whip? Or am I confused?


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 29, 2011)

no you are right! quite cute is the lavender whip dupe!


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 29, 2011)

i passed on the plushglasses because they were so expensive, i was going to get 3, but at 16 each? no way!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 29, 2011)

my order has been dispatched so i get my goodies tomorrow! yay!


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 29, 2011)

I was actually considering getting one before I saw the price! I mean 16 quid is a few quid away from high-end prices! no thank you MAC would not pay that much for glosses that sheer!


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 29, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> my order has been dispatched so i get my goodies tomorrow! yay!


	MAC are really taking ages to despatch mine  I'll be happy for you though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you like what you get!


----------



## rockin (Mar 29, 2011)

I haven't had my email yet, but it says on the website that my order has been dispatched.

  	I received another order from MAC this morning (didn't know Quite Cute was going to appear on the site yesterday, or I would have waited and ordered it all together).  I have just tried on Insanely It Sheen Supreme lipstick, and I love it!  I've yet to try Quite The Thing


----------



## Iwantitall (Mar 29, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> no you are right! quite cute is the lavender whip dupe!


	From the swatches ive seen, quite cute looks more like fashion mews and playtime looks more like lavender whip which is slightly pink x


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 29, 2011)

According to this blog Playtime looks like a sheer version of Violetta:

  	http://www.theshadesofu.com/2011/03/mac-quite-cute-collection-lip-swatches.html


----------



## seabird (Mar 29, 2011)

i'm sad that it's been released so soon! i don't get paid until friday and i've literally got no money and so am going to have to wait. i want to get playing koi and two candy yum-yums, one for me and one for my best friend for her birthday present. i'll be upset if i can't get them! playing koi looks identical to the colour i've been waiting for mac to release in my head. if it's as good as i'm expecting, i might get another.. haha. got an appointment to go a darker blonde tomorrow, hope all my makeup still suits my new colour.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 30, 2011)

seabird said:


> i'm sad that it's been released so soon! i don't get paid until friday and i've literally got no money and so am going to have to wait. i want to get playing koi and two candy yum-yums, one for me and one for my best friend for her birthday present. i'll be upset if i can't get them! playing koi looks identical to the colour i've been waiting for mac to release in my head. if it's as good as i'm expecting, i might get another.. haha. got an appointment to go a darker blonde tomorrow, hope all my makeup still suits my new colour.


  	that's why you need a husband to buy stuff in case of emergantcy! lol! i dont get paid until tomorrow!


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 30, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> aw! have they dispatched it yet?  and thank you!


	MAC emailed me last night - it's been despatched! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it's hopefully


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 30, 2011)

Well, I just send mine off to work and spend all his money, lol.


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Mar 30, 2011)

There's only one thing I'm contemplating from Quite Cute and that's Playtime. What's the cremesheen formula like? I've never used it before... Is it dry lip friendly? I often end up with eczema around my lips so I need to be careful what I use! I was also considering Playing Koi, but after seeing swatches it looks too pale for me. I'm avoiding the blushes because frosty cheeks isn't a good look for me, haha!


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 30, 2011)

kirkichi said:


> There's only one thing I'm contemplating from Quite Cute and that's Playtime. What's the cremesheen formula like? I've never used it before... Is it dry lip friendly? I often end up with eczema around my lips so I need to be careful what I use! I was also considering Playing Koi, but after seeing swatches it looks too pale for me. I'm avoiding the blushes because frosty cheeks isn't a good look for me, haha!


	I have a cremesheen lipstick from MAC, I would describe it as creamy - a little moisturising. I think it would be fine for dry lips.

  	Playing Koi looks like a great colour but just won't be on me


----------



## rockin (Mar 30, 2011)

Just took a look at the MAC UK website.  It came up with a little box saying about buying being suspended due to their warehouse updating, and gave a little box where you can input your email address to sign up to be emailed once the site is back up and running.  If you do this, they will send you a code when things go live again and you will be sent a free Haute & Naughty mascara with your order.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 30, 2011)

rockin said:


> Just took a look at the MAC UK website.  It came up with a little box saying about buying being suspended due to their warehouse updating, and gave a little box where you can input your email address to sign up to be emailed once the site is back up and running.  If you do this, they will send you a code when things go live again and you will be sent a free Haute & Naughty mascara with your order.


	yeah i have signed up for a code! pretty good value! i wonder if there is a minimum spend!


----------



## rockin (Mar 30, 2011)

Doesn't mention a minimum spend, but I guess we'll find out later.  I did just see that the lustre drops and the leg spray and other bronzing stuff are on the site, so I've put some lustre drops in my basket in readiness.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 30, 2011)

rockin said:


> Doesn't mention a minimum spend, but I guess we'll find out later.  I did just see that the lustre drops and the leg spray and other bronzing stuff are on the site, so I've put some lustre drops in my basket in readiness.


  	cool! the lustre drops are nice. potentially i might buy one of the eye bright brush things to get the free mascara if it's not got a large minimum spend


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 30, 2011)

Now it says you get Free Delivery if you sign up. Was hoping to get the mascara.  Maybe one of you lovely ladies will be kind enough to share the mascara code with us? 



rockin said:


> Just took a look at the MAC UK website.  It came up with a little box saying about buying being suspended due to their warehouse updating, and gave a little box where you can input your email address to sign up to be emailed once the site is back up and running.  If you do this, they will send you a code when things go live again and you will be sent a free Haute & Naughty mascara with your order.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 30, 2011)

i'm sure we can do that


----------



## Iwantitall (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks Anita for the link, im still saying that it looks like Lavender whip but those swatches also make me more certain that i want it !!!! Cant wait to order it and get my free mascara !


----------



## sonia84 (Mar 30, 2011)

Just signed up for the free mascara offer. Fingers crossed it's not the £50 min spend.


----------



## amy_forster (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm a bit gutted now. Even though Quite Cute & the bronzing stuff has come online really early, its not going to be released at stores until next Thursday  I was really looking forward to a trip to mac tomorrow


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 30, 2011)

amy_forster said:


> I'm a bit gutted now. Even though Quite Cute & the bronzing stuff has come online really early, its not going to be released at stores until next Thursday  I was really looking forward to a trip to mac tomorrow


  	yeah that does suck. you'd think they would let the stores have it early too!


----------



## seabird (Mar 30, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> MAC emailed me last night - it's been despatched!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	ooh thats good news! hopefully i will have a bit of money left so i can get some then, i crashed this morning and need to pay for car repairs. hopefully you'll get your black box


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 30, 2011)

i am so sorry about your car crash! are you ok?


----------



## sonia84 (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh sorry about your car, hope you are fine.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 30, 2011)

guys the free mascara alert is showing on the mac site again...


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 30, 2011)

Whenever I looki it just says free delivery! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







LMD84 said:


> guys the free mascara alert is showing on the mac site again...


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 30, 2011)

are you def on the uk site anitacska?

  	sometimes mine sends me to usa site instead and that says free del i think?


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes, definitely.

  	This is what it says: 
  	 		 			[h=2]As we're working behind the scenes to update our
				warehouse, online purchasing is temporarily suspended.[/h] 		
 		 			 				However, you can still browse the site-and even place your favourites into your shopping bag. *Sign up* below and we'll alert you when online purchasing resumes in a few days time. We'll even give you *Free Delivery* on your next order *

 		 			 				 					 						  Loading ... 				

 		 			 				Thanks again for your loyalty and patience.
 			 				*Free Delivery offer is for Free Standard Delivery and is only available with the offer code that we will send to you once online shopping resumes'





banana1234 said:


> are you def on the uk site anitacska?
> 
> sometimes mine sends me to usa site instead and that says free del i think?


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 30, 2011)

Maybe Mac hates me...


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 30, 2011)

if you post the free del code, we'll give you the mascara code too, and then we can all chose what we'd rather! hehe


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Ooh so free delivery AND a free mascara...if you ever need a reason to buy MAC...this would be it!


----------



## Miaow (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes, I got free mascara offer!  Very excited, now I get my Quite Cute goodies and mascara too!!  When it comes online of course, which I hope is soon


----------



## Miaow (Mar 30, 2011)

Also, the cremeblend blushes are perm in UK right?  Really want So Sweet So Easy, but the Quite Cute blushes are calling me!  Although I can't pick... definitely want Miss Behave, and Sakura or Giggly?  Any thoughts?  Also, Banana, pleased to hear your eye is getting better!  Things like that aren't very nice at all


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 31, 2011)

Miaow said:


> Also, the cremeblend blushes are perm in UK right?  Really want So Sweet So Easy, but the Quite Cute blushes are calling me!  Although I can't pick... definitely want Miss Behave, and Sakura or Giggly?  Any thoughts?  Also, Banana, pleased to hear your eye is getting better!  Things like that aren't very nice at all


	yup they cremeblend ones are perm!  sakura blus is the one i bought and it is lovely! it is more pink that violet though


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 31, 2011)

I even started up our laptop to try that, but it still only gives me the free delivery thing. Weird. I will be more than happy to post the code of course!


----------



## LisaOrestea (Mar 31, 2011)

How odd :|

  	If you pm me your email address I can sign you up for the mascara code from my computer, cause mine still shows this:


  	[h=2]As we're working behind the scenes to update our
		warehouse, online purchasing is temporarily suspended.[/h] 
  	 		However, you can still browse the site-and even place your favourites into your shopping bag. *Sign up* below and we'll alert you when online purchasing resumes in a few days time. We'll even send you a *FREE Haute and Naughty Mascara (worth £17.50)* with your order *


----------



## seabird (Mar 31, 2011)

sonia84 said:


> Oh sorry about your car, hope you are fine.


	thank you, i'm ok just a little bruised. there's been some news though and i may have to attend court. looks like i might have to treat myself to some mac .

  	just signed up for the free mascara code, thanks girls!

[h=2]As we're working behind the scenes to update our
 		warehouse, online purchasing is temporarily suspended.[/h]​  However, you can still browse the site-and even place your favourites into your shopping bag. *Sign up* below and we'll alert you when online purchasing resumes in a few days time. We'll even send you a *FREE Haute and Naughty Mascara (worth £17.50)* with your order *​


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 31, 2011)

seabird said:


> thank you, i'm ok just a little bruised. there's been some news though and i may have to attend court. looks like i might have to treat myself to some mac .
> just signed up for the free mascara code, thanks girls!
> 
> [h=2]As we're working behind the scenes to update our
> warehouse, online purchasing is temporarily suspended.[/h]​  However, you can still browse the site-and even place your favourites into your shopping bag. *Sign up* below and we'll alert you when online purchasing resumes in a few days time. We'll even send you a *FREE Haute and Naughty Mascara (worth £17.50)* with your order *​


  	aw i'm sorry about that. and really bad that the person had no insurence!!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 31, 2011)

Definitely no Quite Cute at the counters this week, just been shopping. Never mind, next week will do.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah I asked in Guildford yesterday and they didn't even know that the collection had gone live on the website :S MAC don't seem to keep their staff very well updated.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 31, 2011)

yeah you'd think they would tell them in case people asked about it!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 31, 2011)

I was hoping it would be out today as HOF has a 10% off event, so I thought I could buy it there, but no such luck. Plus the Debenhams 10% off offer ends this weekend, so next week there'll be no discount on it. Oh well, at least I can now get a free mascara if I order from Mac.


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes, went to the Nottingham store today! One the sales assistant told me that all collections go up on the site "a couple of weeks in advance", more like a couple of days at most usually 

  	I also got a sample of the Pro Longwear concealer. She asked me what shade I was so I said NC15 and she said "Oh, well I've give you NW20, because that's what you look like" Um... ok then?


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 31, 2011)

I asked a MA in Harvey Nics and was told the collection is released on the 8th 
  	Does anyone know when we should be receiving the code for the mascara?


----------



## LisaOrestea (Mar 31, 2011)

Was MAC not exempt from the 10% off in HoF? It was in the Guildford store


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 31, 2011)

It's amazing how crap some MAs are. Also they know nothing in advance.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 31, 2011)

it should be as soon as the site goes back up!


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Mar 31, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> lol! sometimes people can guess my shade however they still try it on me to make sure that it is correct! and yeah a few days in advance. the site never gets it weeks before! if only it did! lol!


  	If only indeed


----------



## LisaOrestea (Mar 31, 2011)

I always get guessed at NC20/25 by mac artists but the closest to my skintone is NW15....and even that is a bit too dark on me :| its really odd.

	I got matched as a medium plus in the mineralize skinfinish natural instore!!! But I went with my instinct and got Light/Medium (much to the MUA's annoyance) and its perfect


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 31, 2011)

Hahaha, that's hilarious! I use Light Medium and Medium and you seem much lighter than me. Why would anyone say you need Medium Plus? Honestly, sometimes I wonder how these people can work at a make up counter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






LisaOrestea said:


> I got matched as a medium plus in the mineralize skinfinish natural instore!!! But I went with my instinct and got Light/Medium (much to the MUA's annoyance) and its perfect


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 31, 2011)

lol! yeah i use light medium too and i am nc20... maybe the lighting is odd in the store?!


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 31, 2011)

i got matched as nw 25 i looked orange, then i went back and got nw 20, and it just didnt look right and my fav ma used a combo of nc 15 and nc 20 on me a couple weeks ago, before my conjunctivitus and it was perfect


----------



## LisaOrestea (Mar 31, 2011)

I know :| its crazy. Its happened two or three times now though. I've just sort of given up asking for advice haha - I get better advice from you guys here on Specktra!

  	I do think that the lighting is REALLY off in most department stores though. I can't understand why they don't try and make it more natural :S especially if there are high end makeup counters in the store - If I made purchases based only on how they looked swatched instore then I would end up coming home with a LOT of dud products.


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 31, 2011)

where i shop its near the exit of house of fraser, so sometimes i swatch, go stand by the windows outside, and then come back in


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 1, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> where i shop its near the exit of house of fraser, so sometimes i swatch, go stand by the windows outside, and then come back in


	yeah i do this! i usually ask for a mirror and then say i'm just popping outside to check! lol! people most likely think i'm insane! but if you're spending lots of  money you need it to match right?!


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Apr 1, 2011)

You're all right! I always check outside before committing to buy! So many foundations have looked like a match in department store lighting, then I get outside and I'm ridiculously orange! I just checked the bottom of my sample jar and she's written NW15, so now I'm extra confused! Whatever she's given me, I like the formula but it's definitely too orange and I will be buying NC15!

  	Has anyone seen any good pranks today? I'm not a fan of the majority of them, but Scrangie's post about loving pennies was kind of adorable! Haha!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 1, 2011)

Guys! Just noticed, Debenhams has Quite Cute up on the website! Just ordered the blushes, the quad and 2 lipsticks (Playtime and Candy Yum Yum)! I figured I can always swatch them later at the counter and return to Debenhams if I don't like them. 

  	*THIS IS NOT AN APRIL FOOL'S JOKE!*


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Apr 1, 2011)

Ooh, thanks for the heads up! I think I'll order Play Time, it's the only thing I'm really interested in!


----------



## Miaow (Apr 1, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 		 			yup they cremeblend ones are perm!  sakura blus is the one i bought and it is lovely! it is more pink that violet though




  	Thank you, I was thinking about the sakura one tbh, it looks so pretty.

  	Also, I borrow the mirror and check outside too haha.  Thankfully they seem to understand why I'd want to do this so I haven't got any funny looks lol (except maybe from passers by on the street!)


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 1, 2011)

Don't forget if you order 2 or more beauty products you get 10% off!



kirkichi said:


> Ooh, thanks for the heads up! I think I'll order Play Time, it's the only thing I'm really interested in!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 1, 2011)

if only i got paid more this month! or i would be buying more!


----------



## sonia84 (Apr 1, 2011)

*head falls on table*

  	Why so I always seem to be one step behind all deals?


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 1, 2011)

this isn't mac related but i am very excited to say i have just bought some bath and bodyworks hand sanitizer! this makes me happy!  lol!


----------



## rockin (Apr 1, 2011)

Seen this April Fool?  A collaboration with MAC and Mac apparently

  	http://www.bellasugar.com/MAC-Apple-Computer-Launch-Makeup-Collaboration-15353362


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 1, 2011)

rockin said:


> Seen this April Fool?  A collaboration with MAC and Mac apparently
> 
> http://www.bellasugar.com/MAC-Apple-Computer-Launch-Makeup-Collaboration-15353362


	the geek in me would love mac to team up with apple mac! lol!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 1, 2011)

I have to say, £33 for the quad is really quite outrageous, especially considering that Chanel quads cost £36 and Dior quints cost £40! Even Guerlain quads are "only" £37 and they are really luxurious. And the Plushglasses do sound like a joke for £16!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 1, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I have to say, £33 for the quad is really quite outrageous, especially considering that Chanel quads cost £36 and Dior quints cost £40! Even Guerlain quads are "only" £37 and they are really luxurious. And the Plushglasses do sound like a joke for £16!


	this is exactly what i think. hence why i skipped this quad and shall be getting the chanel summer quad instead. pretty greens!


----------



## LisaOrestea (Apr 1, 2011)

:D thanks for the heads up. Just saved £7 WOOOO


----------



## Iwantitall (Apr 1, 2011)

Is there still a free shipping code with debenhams ? Thanks for the heads up Anita !
  	Ive just spent the day in Birmingham. Selfridges mainly and i had such a good time- bought too much of course but oh well !!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 1, 2011)

Iwantitall said:


> Is there still a free shipping code with debenhams ? Thanks for the heads up Anita !
> Ive just spent the day in Birmingham. Selfridges mainly and i had such a good time- bought too much of course but oh well !!!!


	everybody needs a god shopping spree from time to time! what did you get?


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 1, 2011)

It's standard free shipping, no code necessary. You're welcome. 



Iwantitall said:


> Is there still a free shipping code with debenhams ? Thanks for the heads up Anita !
> Ive just spent the day in Birmingham. Selfridges mainly and i had such a good time- bought too much of course but oh well !!!!


----------



## Iwantitall (Apr 1, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> everybody needs a god shopping spree from time to time! what did you get?


 
	Well my Candy yum yum came today so that started it...then i went to the NARS counter and picked up Desire blush and an eye duo in Nouveu monde (both absolutely beautiful) the lady at the counter also gave me 2 samples of their new illuminator in Copacabana and super orgasm which ill pick up as soon as financially possible ! I went to the illamasqua counter too but nothing had me hooked so then i went to the MAC store and back to mac ed for Lady danger and FINALLY picked up a blush palette. I aslo bought the new Chanel foundation as when they put it on me it felt amazing but ill be taking it back as 2 hrs later my skin was all patchy :-( !!! Im used to doublewear so any patchyness and retouching is a big no no !!!
  	Next on my shopping list is Playtime and one of the nail polishes (only one but oh goodness i cant decide which !) Good haul huh ? x


----------



## Iwantitall (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks honey !


----------



## Iwantitall (Apr 1, 2011)

Right, ive just ordered Playtime, icecream cake and mischievous mint n/p from debenhams so thats me done for the entire month and from this collection. Hope everyones having a good evening ? x


----------



## LisaOrestea (Apr 1, 2011)

I got Sakura, Miss Behave, Quite Cute & Candy Yum Yum

  	I am hearing that people have been struggling with quite cute but I still couldn't resist buying it :| I'm not sure why :S

	Im hoping I can make it work


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm strangely drawn by Saint Germain, it looks so nice in swatches. Does anyone have it, is it wearable?

  	Oh and earlier Mac offered me the mascara too, but we're back to free delivery again. How bizarre!


----------



## LisaOrestea (Apr 1, 2011)

I have saint germain.
  	Its a pretty colour but it makes me teeth look SO yellow. Worse than any other lipstick I own - so I struggle to find an occasion to wear it.
  	It is a nightmare for anyone with dry lips too (e.g....me) I have to use so much balm underneath it to make it wearable that it ends up looking exactly the same as Viva Gaga 1 (which I use loads....because it doesn't require as much effort haha.)


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh then I definitely don't want it. I don't like Viva Glam Gaga and don't want something to make my teeth yellow. Thanks for that!



LisaOrestea said:


> I have saint germain.
> Its a pretty colour but it makes me teeth look SO yellow. Worse than any other lipstick I own - so I struggle to find an occasion to wear it.
> It is a nightmare for anyone with dry lips too (e.g....me) I have to use so much balm underneath it to make it wearable that it ends up looking exactly the same as Viva Gaga 1 (which I use loads....because it doesn't require as much effort haha.)


----------



## Sojourner (Apr 2, 2011)

^ Isn't it wonderful when someone thoroughly stamps on and squashes a lemming??! Money saved and no more wondering!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes, exactly! Very helpful! 



Sojourner said:


> ^ Isn't it wonderful when someone thoroughly stamps on and squashes a lemming??! Money saved and no more wondering!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 2, 2011)

Sojourner said:


> ^ Isn't it wonderful when someone thoroughly stamps on and squashes a lemming??! Money saved and no more wondering!


  	yup! that is why i love you guys!


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes! I do love the Specktra community a lot. I've learned a lot about cosmetics & what goes into them, greats tips for application etc etc. Everyone here has been so helpful, and has saved me from a fair few dud purchases!

  	On another topic: has anyone tried any of the Models Own Pro range? I tried to buy their top coat in boots yesterday but the till said the product had been recalled and they couldn't sell it to me. No one at Boots knew why and Models Own haven't been very forthcoming with information about it. It could be a simple case of fragile bottles, like when AA first launched their nail polish line, but it could also be something a bit more dangerous. I know of a few bloggers that have been raving about the range recently and I'm just trying to find some solid information in case they and their readers need to be warned!

  	I don't know... I have to go to the post office soon, I will pop back into Boots and see if they have found out any more information


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 2, 2011)

kirkichi said:


> Yes! I do love the Specktra community a lot. I've learned a lot about cosmetics & what goes into them, greats tips for application etc etc. Everyone here has been so helpful, and has saved me from a fair few dud purchases!
> 
> On another topic: has anyone tried any of the Models Own Pro range? I tried to buy their top coat in boots yesterday but the till said the product had been recalled and they couldn't sell it to me. No one at Boots knew why and Models Own haven't been very forthcoming with information about it. It could be a simple case of fragile bottles, like when AA first launched their nail polish line, but it could also be something a bit more dangerous. I know of a few bloggers that have been raving about the range recently and I'm just trying to find some solid information in case they and their readers need to be warned!
> 
> I don't know... I have to go to the post office soon, I will pop back into Boots and see if they have found out any more information


  	oh that is very strange. i have bought their polish from boots before but that was a while ago. i am looking forward  to the coloured crackle polishes they will be releasing!


----------



## rockin (Apr 2, 2011)

Any idea when the Models Own crackle polishes are due to be released, Lou?  I just saw pics of them online too (in the bottle, not on nails, unfortunately, but they do have different colours to others).  I believe Barry M's new crackle colours come out some time this month, so I'm going to look out for them.  Boots 17 apparently have some in silver and gold, so I shall definitely be checking those out.

  	I do have a few Models Own polishes, but I think the last one of those I bought was just before Christmas.  I'm hoping there's not a problem with those.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 2, 2011)

rockin said:


> Any idea when the Models Own crackle polishes are due to be released, Lou?  I just saw pics of them online too (in the bottle, not on nails, unfortunately, but they do have different colours to others).  I believe Barry M's new crackle colours come out some time this month, so I'm going to look out for them.  Boots 17 apparently have some in silver and gold, so I shall definitely be checking those out.
> 
> I do have a few Models Own polishes, but I think the last one of those I bought was just before Christmas.  I'm hoping there's not a problem with those.


  	no i'm not sure when they are coming out sadly. maybe this month when the barry m ones are! and that is great about 17 doing some too! much more affordable than the china glaze ones for us!


----------



## seabird (Apr 2, 2011)

selfridges oxford st didn't have quite cute . it also had a queue out of the concession.. i gave that one a miss haha. looks like i'll have to save and purchase next week.
  	(a little off topic.. i posted about sleek's new products and release dates over here with photos)


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 2, 2011)

I have the 17 one (there's only one, sort of white gold colour, at least at my counter) and it's pretty cool. I don't like the black one, but this one's alright, my daughters (6 and 9) think my nails look so cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm planning on doing a post on it on my blog maybe tonight or tomorrow, if you're interested.



seabird said:


> selfridges oxford st didn't have quite cute . it also had a queue out of the concession.. i gave that one a miss haha. looks like i'll have to save and purchase next week.
> (a little off topic.. i posted about sleek's new products and release dates over here with photos)


----------



## Vixstar (Apr 2, 2011)

I was in Superdrug yesterday (my local one is Holborn) and they had the new colour crackle coat thingies (pink, blue and white). I'm not a fan of the colours myself so I didn't get any. You can also order them from the Barry M website at the moment, so I'm guessing the release was a quiet one.

  	Also, I think it was Sleek or Gosh have a matte top-coat for nail varnish. Could be good as most matte nail polishes chip really easily, this might be a better way to get the effect.


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 2, 2011)

Vixstar said:


> I was in Superdrug yesterday (my local one is Holborn) and they had the new colour crackle coat thingies (pink, blue and white). I'm not a fan of the colours myself so I didn't get any. You can also order them from the Barry M website at the moment, so I'm guessing the release was a quiet one.
> 
> Also, I think it was Sleek or Gosh have a matte top-coat for nail varnish. Could be good as most matte nail polishes chip really easily, this might be a better way to get the effect.


  	I bought the barrym crackle polish in black last year november, I only wore it once and last week when I decided to try it again it was all dried up :/ I think i'll wait for models own to release there crackle polish on the 20th


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 2, 2011)

rockin said:


> Any idea when the Models Own crackle polishes are due to be released, Lou?  I just saw pics of them online too (in the bottle, not on nails, unfortunately, but they do have different colours to others).  I believe Barry M's new crackle colours come out some time this month, so I'm going to look out for them.  Boots 17 apparently have some in silver and gold, so I shall definitely be checking those out.
> 
> I do have a few Models Own polishes, but I think the last one of those I bought was just before Christmas.  I'm hoping there's not a problem with those.


	I read on a blog (can't remember which one) that the Models Own crack polishes will be released on the 20th of April


----------



## seabird (Apr 2, 2011)

i have, it's gorgeous. it's upstairs ready and waiting for me to have a play around with it! they're my favourite colours to wear however it will be interesting to try them on the eyes.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 2, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I read on a blog (can't remember which one) that the Models Own crack polishes will be released on the 20th of April


  	awesome! i shall wait for the models own ones then!


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes, I've read that they will be appearing in stores some time in mid April!

  	It wasn't the regular line polishes that caused a problem, but their recently released Pro line so there's no need to worry if you own something from their regular line


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Apr 2, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *seabird* 


		 			(a little off topic.. i posted about sleek's new products and release dates over here with photos) 




  	Ooh, thanks for this! I do love a lot of Sleek products, their iDivine palettes are always amazing! 30 shades of foundation is really impressive! I challenged them on twitter a while ago to make a match for my pale pale skin, perhaps they've actually done it! lip tar and touche eclat dupes sound interesting, will def be checking those out!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 2, 2011)

I got my despatch e-mail from Debenhams, so hoping for a Tuesday/Wednesday delivery.


----------



## Vixstar (Apr 2, 2011)

Quote: 	 		 			Originally Posted by *Alisha1* 


 		 			I bought the barrym crackle polish in black last year november, I only wore it once and last week when I decided to try it again it was all dried up :/ I think i'll wait for models own to release there crackle polish on the 20th 




  	Oh really? That's terrible! I've had mine since about the same time and have used it 3-4 times and it's still good...wonder if yours had an air leak, or if I've been lucky?


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 2, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I got my despatch e-mail from Debenhams, so hoping for a Tuesday/Wednesday delivery.


	yay! i hope you get your goodies very soon!


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 2, 2011)

I think I might have just got unlucky cause I haven't heard this happening to anyone else :/ I think I might try the white barry m - hopefully it don't happen again!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 2, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I think I might have just got unlucky cause I haven't heard this happening to anyone else :/ I think I might try the white barry m - hopefully it don't happen again!


	ah good to know! i shall keep checking their website!


----------



## rockin (Apr 2, 2011)

I can't get quote to work for some reason?

	Looking forward to seeing the Models Own crackle polishes on 20th April, though, and glad to hear it's just the Pro line not the regular polishes that there's a problem with as I only have the regular ones.


----------



## rockin (Apr 2, 2011)

Elizabeth Arden, Benefit, DuWop and Stila are in the sale at brandalley.co.uk at the moment, until Tuesday.   Decent discounts, too!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 2, 2011)

rockin said:


> Elizabeth Arden, Benefit, DuWop and Stila are in the sale at brandalley.co.uk at the moment, until Tuesday.   Decent discounts, too!


  	oh yeah i quickly took a look yesterday morning but there was nothing that excited me up there. plus the fact i have no spare cash at all this month! so even if i had liked something it would have made no difference!


----------



## fleur de lis (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey ladies,

  	I know this isn't strictly on topic as it's not MAC related but just wanted to make sure you guys know about the ASOS codes on diet coke bottles at the moment? There's a code on each bottle which entitles you to £5 off a £20 spend. I've had a couple now and have used them to buy NARS stuff. I ordered Sex Appeal blush the other day, am excited waiting for it to arrive!

  	I'm still relatively new to MAC so am simultaneously sad and glad that the recent collections haven't really interested me as it means I can spend my money on building up stuff from the perm collection. I want to put together a neutral eyeshadow palette next I think!


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 3, 2011)

fleur de lis said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I know this isn't strictly on topic as it's not MAC related but just wanted to make sure you guys know about the ASOS codes on diet coke bottles at the moment? There's a code on each bottle which entitles you to £5 off a £20 spend. I've had a couple now and have used them to buy NARS stuff. I ordered Sex Appeal blush the other day, am excited waiting for it to arrive!
> 
> I'm still relatively new to MAC so am simultaneously sad and glad that the recent collections haven't really interested me as it means I can spend my money on building up stuff from the perm collection. I want to put together a neutral eyeshadow palette next I think!


	Thanks I completely forgot about the Asos offer, and they've restocked the NARs blushes  will be ordering later on in the week as I've just bought my first Illamasqua products (there's a 25% off code: STYLIST)


----------



## fleur de lis (Apr 3, 2011)

Ooh, what did you buy from Illamasqua? I love their blushers! Yeah I emailed ASOS last week asking if they could tell me when they'd be restocking but they couldn't, so I just kept checking back - think they restocked on Thursday.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 3, 2011)

fleur de lis said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I know this isn't strictly on topic as it's not MAC related but just wanted to make sure you guys know about the ASOS codes on diet coke bottles at the moment? There's a code on each bottle which entitles you to £5 off a £20 spend. I've had a couple now and have used them to buy NARS stuff. I ordered Sex Appeal blush the other day, am excited waiting for it to arrive!
> 
> I'm still relatively new to MAC so am simultaneously sad and glad that the recent collections haven't really interested me as it means I can spend my money on building up stuff from the perm collection. I want to put together a neutral eyeshadow palette next I think!


  	oh awesome! i shall be buying some diet coke later then! i had no idea! mainly because i don't like the stuff!


----------



## fleur de lis (Apr 4, 2011)

Hehe! A word of advice though - check the label. The ones with the ASOS codes have an advert on the label promoting the deal, but I bought one last week and was annoyed to find it didn't have an ASOS code, it just had the usual coke points scheme thing on. I think it was older stock.

  	Also, while I have your attention, can I ask a cheeky question?  I couldn't find a thread on the Clinique chubby sticks but I know you have one. Can you tell me whether it feels sticky on your lips? I can't stand sticky lip glosses/balms, but am really interested in the chubby sticks!
	Quote:
  	Originally Posted by *LMD84* 





	 		oh awesome! i shall be buying some diet coke later then! i had no idea! mainly because i don't like the stuff!


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 4, 2011)

i think lou said they are similar in texture to tendertones? i dont know if that helps at all


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 4, 2011)

i want to try nars sheer glow, do u reckon mont blanc would be a close match anyone? it is described as light with pink undertones, i was recently matched at nc20?


----------



## fleur de lis (Apr 4, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> i want to try nars sheer glow, do u reckon mont blanc would be a close match anyone? it is described as light with pink undertones, i was recently matched at nc20?



 	According to http://www.temptalia.com/foundation-matrix the following would be a match for NC20: Mont Blanc, Deauville, Gobi.


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 4, 2011)

fleur de lis said:


> According to http://www.temptalia.com/foundation-matrix the following would be a match for NC20: Mont Blanc, Deauville, Gobi.



 	thanks, i didnt know she did this, i've chickened out, even with the 25% off, its still alot of money if it doesnt quite look right, doesnt anyone know if anywhere in bluewater or westfield sell nars?


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 4, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> i think lou said they are similar in texture to tendertones? i dont know if that helps at all


	they are not as thick feeling as tendertones but i love them equally as much!  hee hee!


----------



## fleur de lis (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Lou, that's really helpful!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 4, 2011)

fleur de lis said:


> Thanks Lou, that's really helpful!



 	no problem! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 does anybody know when the mac site will be back online? because i don't think they actually said how long it will be out of action for!


----------



## Vixstar (Apr 4, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> no problem!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	For some reason, I thought it was until tomorrow (5th April) though I have no idea WHY I thought that.

  	I kept getting emails from the US website offering me free delivery - I got all excited until I realised it was all in $ not £... d'oh.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 4, 2011)

ah ok then! i am just wondering when the codes will come through for free delivery and the free mascara. if there is no minimum spend then i shall get the mascara... even though i don't really have much spare cash this month to spend on myself! I think i might put it on my credit card! a free mascara is a good excuse to do that right? i never usually use my credit card so it feels naughty whenever i do! lol!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 4, 2011)

I need a new 15 palette and Debenhams doesn't sell those, so I shall be getting that for the free mascara. I have finally been allowed by Mac to have a chance of a free mascara too!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 4, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I need a new 15 palette and Debenhams doesn't sell those, so I shall be getting that for the free mascara. I have finally been allowed by Mac to have a chance of a free mascara too!


  	yay!


----------



## Vixstar (Apr 4, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> ah ok then! i am just wondering when the codes will come through for free delivery and the free mascara. if there is no minimum spend then i shall get the mascara... even though i don't really have much spare cash this month to spend on myself! I think i might put it on my credit card! a free mascara is a good excuse to do that right? i never usually use my credit card so it feels naughty whenever i do! lol!


 
  	I'm hoping there's no minimum spend for the free mascara, but I'm not sure...No doubt you'll have to buy _some_thing....I shall have to force myself to get a little pressie or two  I *am* running out of Vanilla, after all...

	And use the credit card, just a bit - it's even better when it feels 'naughty'!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 4, 2011)

ooohhh vanilla shadow or pigment?! and it would be great if they just sent the mascara as a present... but yeah that is very doubtful! lol! i am still wanting one of the new concealer pen things!


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 4, 2011)

I hate diet coke :/ I have 3 cans now... (I picked up one without the code - just my luck!)


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 4, 2011)

yeah i only really like normal coke. and i don't even drink that often because of my diet! cups of tea are what keep me going!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 4, 2011)

Using your credit card is fine if you can pay it back at the end of the month. I only use credit card nowadays, we have direct debit set up for the full balance, so it's taken care of. And this way I get lots of free stuff, either Tesco clubcard points or Debenhams vouchers.



LMD84 said:


> ah ok then! i am just wondering when the codes will come through for free delivery and the free mascara. if there is no minimum spend then i shall get the mascara... even though i don't really have much spare cash this month to spend on myself! I think i might put it on my credit card! a free mascara is a good excuse to do that right? i never usually use my credit card so it feels naughty whenever i do! lol!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 4, 2011)

oh yes, these days i always pay it off in full when the bill comes in. usually i use it to buy magazines from america! lol! i guess because i got in credit card debt when i was at uni it has made me paranoid about using it!


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 4, 2011)

no they didnt say, its been AGES


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 4, 2011)

I think it's gonna come back very soon because when you go on the website, it doesn't give you the sign up window anymore. I reckon it'll be back to normal tomorrow.


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I think it's gonna come back very soon because when you go on the website, it doesn't give you the sign up window anymore. I reckon it'll be back to normal tomorrow.


	Hopefully! otherwise I'll have no more money to spend on makeup and so no free mascara


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 4, 2011)

Do we know what collections are coming out in May?

  	I know I haven't even got my Quite Cute stuff, but you know, trying to keep ahead of the game...


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 4, 2011)

i'm glad   there is not much i want from surf baby and flighty, more money for urban decay. pissed i cant get staff discount anymore since they no longer sell @ boots


  	i want the quite cute quad despite the bad reviews


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 5, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> i'm glad   there is not much i want from surf baby and flighty, more money for urban decay. pissed i cant get staff discount anymore since they no longer sell @ boots
> 
> 
> i want the quite cute quad despite the bad reviews


  	yeah i still want the quad but i am resisting. i want to save my money for the chanel summer quad instead!


----------



## AndSparkle (Apr 5, 2011)

Hmmm.. that little window is still showing for me? It's been nearly a week now it's been offline... they really must be feeling the pinch now surely?


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes, the little window is back. Seems like I was wrong. They really aren't in a hurry are they?


----------



## AndSparkle (Apr 5, 2011)

I would of thought their warehouse wasn't *that* big... also, is the rest of the EL websites suspended too? If not, I would have thought they'd have done it all at the same time?


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes, both Bobbi Brown and Estee Lauder are suspended too. You can sign up for free stuff there too. 



AndSparkle said:


> I would of thought their warehouse wasn't *that* big... also, is the rest of the EL websites suspended too? If not, I would have thought they'd have done it all at the same time?


	So are we getting Surf Baby at the beginning of May before the US again? That would drive them mad.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 5, 2011)

Why did Urban Decay pull out of Boots, do you know? It's really annoying because that was the only place I could buy my UD from, my local Debenhams and the Guildford one don't sell UD.  Now I either order online or go up to London to buy in person which isn't too easy.



banana1234 said:


> i'm glad   there is not much i want from surf baby and flighty, more money for urban decay. pissed i cant get staff discount anymore since they no longer sell @ boots
> 
> 
> i want the quite cute quad despite the bad reviews


  	No package for me today, really hope my Debenhams order gets here tomorrow.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 5, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> So are we getting Surf Baby at the beginning of May before the US again? That would drive them mad.


  	yes we will get it at the start of may which is good news!


----------



## Vixstar (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm a pigment girl - I'm sure that my eyelids are slowly getting tattooed with all the stuff I put on them. I can easily sleep with my make up on and wake up with it still perfect... it's not any kind of skill, it's just good product 

  	I was thinking about the new concealer pens, but I want to pop down to the shop and try them out first


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 5, 2011)

vanilla pigment i sbeautiful! you can use it as a face highlighter too! although i do prefer pink opal! such a pretty pink sheen you get from that!


----------



## rockin (Apr 5, 2011)

The red message on the MAC UK site about them updating the warehouse has disappeared.  Looks like you can order again now.  Wonder when they're planning to send us our codes for the free mascara?


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 5, 2011)

rockin said:


> The red message on the MAC UK site about them updating the warehouse has disappeared.  Looks like you can order again now.  Wonder when they're planning to send us our codes for the free mascara?


  	hopefully very very soon! hee hee!


----------



## Vixstar (Apr 5, 2011)

Pink opal is definitely my favourite highlighter - with a little dab of reflects red or teal on my upper cheekbone for a bit of glitz on evenings out.

  	*plans tomorrow's face*


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 5, 2011)

oh that sounds beautiful! i must try that combo! i am less than impressed today because a friend said that she didn't like my make up pictures on facebook and that they were a bit drag queen.... rude much?! to be fair she did say she liked a couple... but no need to mention the drag queen part!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 5, 2011)

No e-mail from Mac yet, but you can definitely order again. Will let you know when I get my codes.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 5, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> No e-mail from Mac yet, but you can definitely order again. Will let you know when I get my codes.


  	btw i love your kitty in your picture! such a cutie!!


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 5, 2011)

Atleast were getting Surf baby early than! Aaaah can't wait! Must start saving!


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 5, 2011)

i really dont know, i didnt know until you guys told me!! i'm pissed off, i would have bought a load of stuff with my discount before hand if i'd known


----------



## rockin (Apr 5, 2011)

Does anyone else keep checking their emails? lol


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 5, 2011)

rockin said:


> Does anyone else keep checking their emails? lol


  	well it's not just you... i'm terrible!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks, that's Paws. He is so big now, he was just 9 weeks old when we got him in january and now he's nearly 5 months. He weighs 3 kilos and he's so long. Still very playful and cheeky, also very affectionate. Thanks to him, my younger daughter is a changed person. You might remember what horrible times we had with her in Dec/Jan, now she's so much happier and better behaved, mostly thanks to him! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







rockin said:


> Does anyone else keep checking their emails? lol


----------



## Sojourner (Apr 5, 2011)

^ Wow I remember reading about your little girl, it's so cool that getting a cat made such a difference...who would've thought? I want to get a cat too, I'm sure it'd make me happier!


----------



## Sojourner (Apr 5, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> oh that sounds beautiful! i must try that combo! i am less than impressed today because a friend said that she didn't like my make up pictures on facebook and that they were a bit drag queen.... rude much?! to be fair she did say she liked a couple... but no need to mention the drag queen part!


 
  	Whoa! Was that supposed to be constructive criticism or what? That's pretty rude! I'm sure your photos are lovely


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 5, 2011)

oh wow! that is amazing that your kitty has helped her moods so much! i am so pleased! kitties really do bring lots of joy and happiness! dylan has been very cuddley with me tonight - so much that he keeps trying to climb on my chest to sit down - it hurts my boobs!!!


----------



## sonia84 (Apr 5, 2011)

That was a bit nasty saying that. You look nothing of the sort!  Lets all virtually poke her in the eye.


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 5, 2011)

thats so nasty of her to say stuff like that! Lou pay no attention hun!


----------



## nunu (Apr 5, 2011)

Lou that was so rude and uncalled of her to say that to you. I don't think your make up looks like drag at all. People always have to say hurtful stuff to make themselves feel better...Was it really neccesary of her to say that? Woow......


----------



## User38 (Apr 5, 2011)

some people should not be allowed to talk, or type.. lol.

  	just use your mental ignore button Lou, I am sure you look as lovely as usual


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 6, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> some people should not be allowed to talk, or type.. lol.
> 
> just use your mental ignore button Lou, I am sure you look as lovely as usual


  	aw thanks guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i know i don't look like a drag queen. i guess in her mind bright colours = drag which is very naive of her. she is the only person who has ever said this so i'm so worried that everybody is thinking it. i like bright make up and i will never stop wearing colours that make me happy! if they are blended well and look pretty why should anybody care what i wear on my face?!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 6, 2011)

Exactly! Just ignore the cow! I bet your make up looks lovely every day!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 6, 2011)

thanks sweetie!


----------



## nunu (Apr 6, 2011)

Lou


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 6, 2011)

nunu said:


> Lou








 i like your profile picture!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 6, 2011)

I agree, very artistic!

   	Has anyone had an e-mail yet from Mac? How ridiculous that they can't be bothered to send them out even though it said you'll be the first one to know whent he site is up and running if you sign up???


----------



## nunu (Apr 6, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Has anyone had an e-mail yet from Mac? How ridiculous that they can't be bothered to send them out even though it said you'll be the first one to know whent he site is up and running if you sign up???


	Thanks Anita!
  	I haven't recieved an email from MAC yet, but it's disappointing if they don't email us back about it.
  	It's like sending those emails a week after the collection has appeared online!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 6, 2011)

I got the e-mail, but there's no code, does it mean everyone gets a free mascara if they shop between the 6th and 10th April? Didn't get any e-mails about the free delivery though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I got my Debenhams order, the blushes are so cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love the quad too, it looks very pretty and swatches fine on my hand. Sheer, but it's not supposed to be heavily pigmented since the colours are light anyway. CYY is so bright, you need sunglasses! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't swatched it, will go to the counter tomorrow and see how I like it on me. Play Time is really pretty, much more wearable than CYY.


----------



## Vixstar (Apr 6, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> oh that sounds beautiful! i must try that combo! i am less than impressed today because a friend said that she didn't like my make up pictures on facebook and that they were a bit drag queen.... rude much?! to be fair she did say she liked a couple... but no need to mention the drag queen part!


	Y'know, I'd deliberately do a proper drag queen look and put pictures aaaaall over facebook. But then I love being a stubborn whatsit 
  	I bet you look lovely as per usual!


----------



## nunu (Apr 6, 2011)

Glad you got your goodies!


----------



## sonia84 (Apr 6, 2011)

I got my free mascara email. Hmm but what to order? I kinda need more brush cleanser, got about an inch and a half left. Anyone tried the mascara? I don't really need mascara.... I have 4 clinique mascaras, a covergirl lash blast and a Model co all unopened.

  	If someone figures out a free code I may just do an order. Should ordering from Mac be this hard?


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 6, 2011)

she's just jealous of your awesome make up skills lou!! take no notice!!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 6, 2011)

sonia84 said:


> I got my free mascara email. Hmm but what to order? I kinda need more brush cleanser, got about an inch and a half left. Anyone tried the mascara? I don't really need mascara.... I have 4 clinique mascaras, a covergirl lash blast and a Model co all unopened.
> 
> If someone figures out a free code I may just do an order. Should ordering from Mac be this hard?


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 6, 2011)

can i ask a question, what would be the best brush for applying bronzer? a 129?


----------



## nunu (Apr 6, 2011)

^I like to use the 136 but i *think* it's discontinued, i am not sure.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 6, 2011)

i don't use bronzer so i am no use! sorry!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah, we're very pleased with how things are. She's still not easy, but happier and as a result less angry and more easily manageable. The other thing that helped was being moved into the other year 2 class, which is much calmer and the teacher is stricter, and it just works better for her. Even though it means being away from her best friend, she's still happier, plus they get to see each other during playtime whereas she used to just sit in the class room and not go out to play. We've now been seen twice by the paediatrician and she was diagnosed with mild to medium ADD (Attention Deficit Disorder) and serious ODD (Oppositional Defiant Disorder), plus there's still an ongoing speculation whether she has ASD (Autistic Spectrum Disorder), but if she does, that's very mild because her social skills aren't bad enough for ASD. It helps to know what we're dealing with and the school is more able to deal with her in the right way rather than just saying she's being naughty. She's getting 8 hours one-on-one help at the moment, but if the statementing does go through she might have a full-time helper. Sorry, this was a bit too much info, now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







LMD84 said:


> oh wow! that is amazing that your kitty has helped her moods so much! i am so pleased! kitties really do bring lots of joy and happiness! dylan has been very cuddley with me tonight - so much that he keeps trying to climb on my chest to sit down - it hurts my boobs!!!


  	I don't think there's a minimum spend for the mascara, but you need to spend £50 for free delivery. I'm trying to work out what I want to get other than the 15 palette, hmm, let me think...


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 6, 2011)

well i am so please for you and your family that you are finally getting some answers about your daughter. and the fact she is doing so well now! it must be a weight off your mind! i hope everything continues to move in a positive direction for you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	i am really not sure what i will buy - i'm short on cash so i am thinking of getting another blush palette so i can depot the 5 that i have in pots... not sure if i want to depot tippy though - i like the hello kitty packaging too much!


----------



## rockin (Apr 6, 2011)

Anitacska, girls with ASD present differently to boys.  Their problem with social communication skills is less obvious as apparently girls tend to copy others'  behaviour and cover it up much more successfully than boys do, in an attempt to fit in.  My friend's eldest daughter has Aspergers, yet she has loads of friends and seems very outgoing.  Underneath it all she has some very serious problems, though.  She's recently attempted suicide 3 times 

  	We went to CAMHS with my son for the last time today, as he will be 17 on Saturday and therefore too old for child services.  However, we are just starting out on the whole assessment thing with my daughter - we sat down on Monday with her school SENCO to fill in the initial forms.


----------



## rockin (Apr 6, 2011)

I got my MAC mascara email and placed my order just now.  It says the mascara will automatically be added to my order, but it doesn't seem to get added to the order and isn't mentioned in the order confirmation email, so I hope it does get included.

  	There doesn't seem to be a minimum spend, but I spent over the £50 free postage amount anyway


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 6, 2011)

rockin said:


> I got my MAC mascara email and placed my order just now.  It says the mascara will automatically be added to my order, but it doesn't seem to get added to the order and isn't mentioned in the order confirmation email, so I hope it does get included.
> 
> There doesn't seem to be a minimum spend, but I spent over the £50 free postage amount anyway


  	if not you can call up mac and ask them why not and then they should send the mascara out anyways. i am going to have a think tonight about what i would want to order and then make a purchase - of one item only!!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 6, 2011)

I placed an order too, and although it didn't show in my shopping bag, neither in the confirmation e-mail, it does show on the printable receipt that they're sending the free mascara, so I'm sure you'll get it. I decided to order Swimming e/s, Costa Chic l/s, Well Dressed blush (been eyeing these up for a while) and the 15 palette. Not that I really needed any of them other than the palette...



rockin said:


> I got my MAC mascara email and placed my order just now.  It says the mascara will automatically be added to my order, but it doesn't seem to get added to the order and isn't mentioned in the order confirmation email, so I hope it does get included.
> 
> There doesn't seem to be a minimum spend, but I spent over the £50 free postage amount anyway


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 6, 2011)

oh that's good to know then! you will get the mascara! i am happy there is no minimum spend for it!


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 6, 2011)

Do we need a code for the free mascara?


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 6, 2011)

No it seems anyone who places an order before the 10th April gets one (subject to availability, blah blah).



Alisha1 said:


> Do we need a code for the free mascara?


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks  I just ordered Crosswires lipstick and was worried cause it never showed up in the confirmation email


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh I also received a free shipping code 'SHOP' with MAC purchases! Oh gosh MAC are spoiling us today!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 7, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Thanks  I just ordered Crosswires lipstick and was worried cause it never showed up in the confirmation email


  	awesome stuff! crosswires is amazing! i love that bad boy!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 7, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Thanks  I just ordered Crosswires lipstick and was worried cause it never showed up in the confirmation email


  	oh i have just ordered impassioned lipstick - i have wanted it for such a long time! i didnt get any mention of the mascara either - it best have one in the box when my lippie arrives!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 7, 2011)

Ooh, I've got Impassioned, it's lovely!  I'm off to Kingston to see the collection in person, want to swatch the lipsticks to decide if i'm keeping CYY and whether I want anything else.


----------



## seabird (Apr 7, 2011)

thanks for the free ship code. going to order playing koi i think, and a brow set. but i go back to uni on monday so i'm not sure whether to ship it to my home or uni address.. hmm.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 7, 2011)

seabird said:


> thanks for the free ship code. going to order playing koi i think, and a brow set. but i go back to uni on monday so i'm not sure whether to ship it to my home or uni address.. hmm.


  	i'd go with your uni address - if they despatch it tomorrow i dont think they deliuver them on saturdays...


----------



## seabird (Apr 7, 2011)

oh yeah, silly me haha! i can't believe i'm going back so soon.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 7, 2011)

Been to Kingston, saw the lipsticks, decided to keep CYY and Play Time, but didn't buy anything else. Well, I did pick up Frayed to Order (the white nail polish from Jeanius) as I'd been contemplating it for ages, and they still had everything from Jeanius (guessing it wasn't a big success, lol), so I got it. Saw the highlighters, but didn't get any, i'd rather stick to my Collection 2000 concealer and my YSL highlighter. They also had the bronzer collection in the drawer, the MA was confused whether it was coming out this week or not, but I'm not a bronzer person, so passed on it.

  	Checked out Boots, no UD in sight (was hoping for some reduced leftovers), but on the upside they now sell Too Faced, so I got the new Romantic palette with £5 off and the Candlelight shadow insurance plus the new Glitter Glue, had a 500 extra points and double points voucher as well, so cashed in, lol.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 7, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Been to Kingston, saw the lipsticks, decided to keep CYY and Play Time, but didn't buy anything else. Well, I did pick up Frayed to Order (the white nail polish from Jeanius) as I'd been contemplating it for ages, and they still had everything from Jeanius (guessing it wasn't a big success, lol), so I got it. Saw the highlighters, but didn't get any, i'd rather stick to my Collection 2000 concealer and my YSL highlighter. They also had the bronzer collection in the drawer, the MA was confused whether it was coming out this week or not, but I'm not a bronzer person, so passed on it.
> 
> Checked out Boots, no UD in sight (was hoping for some reduced leftovers), but on the upside they now sell Too Faced, so I got the new Romantic palette with £5 off and the Candlelight shadow insurance plus the new Glitter Glue, had a 500 extra points and double points voucher as well, so cashed in, lol.


  	oh that is good news about too faced! i love their products!


----------



## rockin (Apr 7, 2011)

I've bought most of my Too Faced from Boots online.  Unfortunately our branch of Boots has never stocked Too Faced or Urban Decay, or even their own brand - Ruby & Millie (other than their brushes and Christmas sets).  Our House Of Fraser did stock Too Faced up until last year, then they suddenly discontinued it.  Luckily they still do Urban Decay though.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 7, 2011)

rockin said:


> I've bought most of my Too Faced from Boots online.  Unfortunately our branch of Boots has never stocked Too Faced or Urban Decay, or even their own brand - Ruby & Millie (other than their brushes and Christmas sets).  Our House Of Fraser did stock Too Faced up until last year, then they suddenly discontinued it.  Luckily they still do Urban Decay though.


	apparently ruby and millie are not being stocked in boots anymore either! weird right?!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 7, 2011)

I heard that too, but they still had some R&M stuff, although I think it was all half price.



LMD84 said:


> apparently ruby and millie are not being stocked in boots anymore either! weird right?!


----------



## sonia84 (Apr 7, 2011)

I did a teeny order. Fingers crossed I get the free mascara.


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 7, 2011)

i'm still pissed about urban decay, cos i dont know anywhere else i can get it from short of going into central london, my debenhams doesnt stock it, not happy


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 7, 2011)

half price ruby and millie sounds good! it's just a shame that my boots never stocked it in the first place!


----------



## rockin (Apr 8, 2011)

Has anyone else received a dispatch email for items ordered a couple of days ago?  My order is still showing as Pending, In Warehouse.  Normally I would have expected to receive a dispatch email last night and the goods today.  Maybe they've been inundated with orders due to the free mascara offer?


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 8, 2011)

No, I haven't received a dispatch e-mail yet. Still showing as in the warehouse.  Oh well, hopefully I'll get it on Monday.



rockin said:


> Has anyone else received a dispatch email for items ordered a couple of days ago?  My order is still showing as Pending, In Warehouse.  Normally I would have expected to receive a dispatch email last night and the goods today.  Maybe they've been inundated with orders due to the free mascara offer?


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 8, 2011)

i am hoping i get my lipstick on monday even though i didnt order until yesterday morning!!


----------



## seabird (Apr 8, 2011)

i'm kicking myself so hard. was going to get playing koi, decided to wait til the afternoon while i decided on some other things to order. go to make the order, and playing koi is sold out. also sold out on debs- not that that makes a difference as i wouldn't order from them again anyway. grrr!! however i get my car back tomorrow morning so am considering making a trip to swindon or bicester cco to compensate.


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 8, 2011)

rockin said:


> Has anyone else received a dispatch email for items ordered a couple of days ago?  My order is still showing as Pending, In Warehouse.  Normally I would have expected to receive a dispatch email last night and the goods today.  Maybe they've been inundated with orders due to the free mascara offer?


	That's exactly what I was thinking, hopefully it's just a one off and their delivery goes back to normal - I loved how fast they used to deliver orders!


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 8, 2011)

seabird said:


> i'm kicking myself so hard. was going to get playing koi, decided to wait til the afternoon while i decided on some other things to order. go to make the order, and playing koi is sold out. also sold out on debs- not that that makes a difference as i wouldn't order from them again anyway. grrr!! however i get my car back tomorrow morning so am considering making a trip to swindon or bicester cco to compensate.


	You can always ring debenhams as they may have some stock in the warehouse or in a store - Hope you get Playing Koi, I went to selfridges yesterday and it looked so pretty but I think it'll be too much work for me to try on. Hope you like it


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 8, 2011)

seabird said:


> i'm kicking myself so hard. was going to get playing koi, decided to wait til the afternoon while i decided on some other things to order. go to make the order, and playing koi is sold out. also sold out on debs- not that that makes a difference as i wouldn't order from them again anyway. grrr!! however i get my car back tomorrow morning so am considering making a trip to swindon or bicester cco to compensate.


  	Have you tried the Nottingham store? This col only hit stores on Thurs if I recall correctly. They may still have it.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 8, 2011)

yeah it only came out thursday so perhaps it is still in stores!  have you hauled anything from this collection Kirsty?


----------



## rockin (Apr 8, 2011)

No email yet, but on the website it says my order has been dispatched 

  	I just hope it doesn't get delivered while my parents are here for my son's birthday tomorrow.  I have sometimes had Saturday deliveries from MAC, but I'm not sure whether the new guy does Saturdays or not.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 8, 2011)

rockin said:


> No email yet, but on the website it says my order has been dispatched
> 
> I just hope it doesn't get delivered while my parents are here for my son's birthday tomorrow.  I have sometimes had Saturday deliveries from MAC, but I'm not sure whether the new guy does Saturdays or not.


  	oh that is great news! i hope it arrives early before your parents come over if it comes tomorrow!! but once again you should never feel bad about treating yourself!


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 9, 2011)

I received my MAC despatch email yesterday, Do MAC not deliver on saturdays? This is the 3rd time i've ordered from them so I have no clue :/


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 9, 2011)

I also got my dispatch e-mail, but DHL has no info on the parcel, so I'm guessing they don't have it yet, they probably sent out the e-mail before handing the parcel to DHL. I'm guessing I'll get it on Monday (hopefully).


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 9, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I also got my dispatch e-mail, but DHL has no info on the parcel, so I'm guessing they don't have it yet, they probably sent out the e-mail before handing the parcel to DHL. I'm guessing I'll get it on Monday (hopefully).



 	No info is available on mine either  Was hoping it would arrive today cause I'm impatient like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My NARS blushes arrived yesterday and OMG are they pigmented! I can't believe It took me so long to decide to purchase them! Can't wait to be able to afford to get some more!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 9, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> No info is available on mine either  Was hoping it would arrive today cause I'm impatient like that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	yeah mine got dispatched but there is no info. most likely means that the package might still be at the depot or maybe still with mac and nobody has collected it yet! i hope there is a mascara in my box! and congrats on getting soem nars blushes! they really are awesome!


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 9, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> yeah mine got dispatched but there is no info. most likely means that the package might still be at the depot or maybe still with mac and nobody has collected it yet! i hope there is a mascara in my box! and congrats on getting soem nars blushes! they really are awesome!


  	I hope I get the mascara aswell, checked my order again and it just shows the lipstick. Thanks NARS blushes are just brilliant - need to take more advantage of the £5 off asos orders with diet coke!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 9, 2011)

i still need to get one!!! when does the offer expire?


----------



## rockin (Apr 9, 2011)

I got my dispatch email last night too, but when I click on the link I get 'Consignment Reference could not be found'.


----------



## pippa! (Apr 9, 2011)

30th april i believe


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 9, 2011)

pippa! said:


> 30th april i believe


  	awesome! thanks!


----------



## rockin (Apr 9, 2011)

When I go to MAC UK, it still mentions the free mascara, even when I'm signed in (and of course they know I've already placed an order, and the 'print receipt' stated that the mascara would be included).  I find myself wondering whether if I were to place another order I would get another mascara.  Hmm


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 9, 2011)

rockin said:


> When I go to MAC UK, it still mentions the free mascara, even when I'm signed in (and of course they know I've already placed an order, and the 'print receipt' stated that the mascara would be included).  I find myself wondering whether if I were to place another order I would get another mascara.  Hmm


	I guess it's just something you have to try and see! I don't remember it saying one per customer, it just said while supplies last if I remember correctly. I think one would be enough for me as I've never needed to or had to repurchase a mascara before


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 9, 2011)

pippa! said:


> 30th april i believe


	You can register for the vouchers until the 30th of April but you can use it anytime until the 30th of June, I'm going to get a few diet cokes so I can use the codes later on when I get some cash


----------



## fleur de lis (Apr 9, 2011)

As Alisha 1 said, the offer on the diet coke bottles/cans expires at the end of April, but the codes are still valid till the end of June  I got a £20 one the other day!!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 9, 2011)

I've just noticed that the new bronzing products are available under the Bronzing section on the Mac website, including the 2 new MSFs! I'd been wondering about it since the MAs were unsure if they were launching this week as they had them in the drawers at the Kingston counter. I'm not a big bronzer person, plus I already have the Pink Rebel lustre drops (the only things that would interest me) so I'll give it a miss, but thought I'd mention it in case noone else has noticed them on the site.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 10, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I've just noticed that the new bronzing products are available under the Bronzing section on the Mac website, including the 2 new MSFs! I'd been wondering about it since the MAs were unsure if they were launching this week as they had them in the drawers at the Kingston counter. I'm not a big bronzer person, plus I already have the Pink Rebel lustre drops (the only things that would interest me) so I'll give it a miss, but thought I'd mention it in case noone else has noticed them on the site.


  	thanks  i was expe3cting them to actually put the range on the front page but i guess because it is just an addition to the perm line they just added a bronzing tab.


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 10, 2011)

ohhh lucky!!! I think I'm going to get some more tomorrow when I'm out. I have 2 unopened cans of diet coke at home...I really don't like it


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 10, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> ohhh lucky!!! I think I'm going to get some more tomorrow when I'm out. I have 2 unopened cans of diet coke at home...I really don't like it


	my plan is to buy them for the guys at work so they think i'm being nice! hee hee!


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 10, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> my plan is to buy them for the guys at work so they think i'm being nice! hee hee!









 they might realise when you start collecting the empty cans!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 10, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> they might realise when you start collecting the empty cans!


  	lol! well seeing as they never empty the rubbish and just leave their things lying around i doubt they will notice!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 11, 2011)

DHL still doesn't recognise the reference Mac gave me, so maybe my black box isn't cominng today either??? Is anyone else finding this or is it just me?


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 11, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> DHL still doesn't recognise the reference Mac gave me, so maybe my black box isn't cominng today either??? Is anyone else finding this or is it just me?


	no that is the same thing that is popping up when i try and track it!


----------



## rockin (Apr 11, 2011)

Yep, same problem with my DHL reference.  It doesn't recognise the tracking number on the MAC website, and the link in my email doesn't work either


----------



## rockin (Apr 11, 2011)

Good news, everyone!  Just after typing that, my doorbell rang - my black box has arrived 


  	The free mascara is there, too


----------



## rockin (Apr 11, 2011)

NOW they offer us free pins with any purchase from Quite Cute, after most of us have already placed our orders!

  	I've just got an email saying that, and offering free delivery with any order.  The free standard delivery code is CUTE and is valid until Midnight 13th April 2011.

  	There's no mention of either the pins or free delivery on the MAC site, though (and yes, it was a MAC UK email)


  	Edit:  Just tried putting something from Quite Cute in my basket to see what happens, and it automatically added a free "badge".  The email says "pins" (plural) so I wonder what you actually get


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 11, 2011)

No, I was debating on Candy Yum Yum, but it looked sim to a Kat Von D lipstick I have. Decided I wanted it, went online to order & sold out  Might pop in store when i'm around town tomorrow.
  	I'm saving my money as i'm off on a girls weekend away to Liverpool on Friday.


----------



## LouLou69 (Apr 11, 2011)

yeah my DHL reference number isn't working either - my mum ordered me a few back up things for my birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so I could get the free mascara. I wonder why MAC are offering so many freebies at the moment I wonder if it's to stop people ordering from Debenhams?


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 11, 2011)

Might just be. When's your birthday LouLou? Mine was on the 8th.



LouLou69 said:


> yeah my DHL reference number isn't working either - my mum ordered me a few back up things for my birthday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	My black box arrived earlier after all the confusion with the tracking number, so hope everyone else gets theirs today. I really like Swimming e/s and all the other things I got, and yes, I also got the free mascara! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My first ever Mac mascara.


----------



## LouLou69 (Apr 11, 2011)

It's not till May but I thought I'd get her to take advantage of the free mascara  - it's just a back up of Idol Eyes and Posey Cream Blush - I really can't wait for more details on next months releases so I can formalise my birthday list properly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Really hoping my order comes soon though I have to go out shortly


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 11, 2011)

rockin said:


> NOW they offer us free pins with any purchase from Quite Cute, after most of us have already placed our orders!
> 
> I've just got an email saying that, and offering free delivery with any order.  The free standard delivery code is CUTE and is valid until Midnight 13th April 2011.
> 
> ...


  	The badges are tempting me to purchase a In Synch lipliner...


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 11, 2011)

Yay my black box just arrived. Wasn't expecting it today as I didnt get a despatch notice & it still said in warehouse.

  	Been needing a new blacktrack for ages, so free shipping & mascara = bargain!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 11, 2011)

It was the same for me, but it came anyway, I'm sure you'll get yours today too.


----------



## sosdrielle (Apr 11, 2011)

We'll be getting Surf Baby mid-month in May, at least in Ireland anyway. My local MAC have a seminar on the upcoming summer collection on the 11th of May, and then those attending can purchase from the Surf Baby collection. Then the collection will be made available to the general public on the 12th, a Thursday. As far as I can remember this is what happened last year with To The Beach. It'll probably be the same in the UK.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 11, 2011)

sosdrielle said:


> We'll be getting Surf Baby mid-month in May, at least in Ireland anyway. My local MAC have a seminar on the upcoming summer collection on the 11th of May, and then those attending can purchase from the Surf Baby collection. Then the collection will be made available to the general public on the 12th, a Thursday. As far as I can remember this is what happened last year with To The Beach. It'll probably be the same in the UK.


  	oh how random! i cant remember when to the beach launched here. i know it was in may and i know it was before the states because i was in florida when it came onto the uk site!

  	my impassioned arrived today. such a stunning watermelon pink colour! and a free mascara was in the box too! i cheered for joy at that! i also bagged a £5 diet coke asos voucher so i ordered nars deep throat blush! yay!


----------



## theend (Apr 11, 2011)

Got mine today, free mascara yay! And new prep and prime pen. Annoyed that there are now pins also. Ordered my Quite cute stuff ages ago.


----------



## sosdrielle (Apr 11, 2011)

It came out on the 13th last year. I also got Impassioned recently, and picked up Girl About Town today for my B2M, as Candy Yum Yum was sold out. Poop. I bought Quite Cute as well, but will probably never wear it outside the house!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 11, 2011)

sosdrielle said:


> It came out on the 13th last year. I also got Impassioned recently, and picked up Girl About Town today for my B2M, as Candy Yum Yum was sold out. Poop. I bought Quite Cute as well, but will probably never wear it outside the house!


  	GAT is one of my favourite pinks! enjoy it! sorry CYY was sold out though


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 11, 2011)

theend said:


> Got mine today, free mascara yay! And new prep and prime pen. Annoyed that there are now pins also. Ordered my Quite cute stuff ages ago.


  	I seriously don't know whether I should order the lipliners...I was going to buy them later on the year as there perm but the pins are so darn cute!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 11, 2011)

I remember To The Beach came out on the first Tuesday of May online, then a week later at counters, like Quite Cute. 

  	Lou, thanks, I got a few lovely things, cards from the children, chocolates, some pretty necklaces and bracelets, etc. Nothing major really, but hubby and I don't normally buy for each other, we buy what we want when we want it. He did ask what I wanted, but nothing came to mind, of course I had ordered Quite Cute already and besides it's our joint credit card, so makes no difference who buys the stuff.


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 11, 2011)

i know im kind of late to the party but i bought full speed and gotta dash sheen supreme and i am in love, they are gorgeous!!

  	i highly recommend them, they are going to be awesome in the summer!!


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 11, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> i know im kind of late to the party but i bought full speed and gotta dash sheen supreme and i am in love, they are gorgeous!!
> 
> i highly recommend them, they are going to be awesome in the summer!!


	I purchased Ultra Darling and love it! Is it me or do we have to put all our energy into opening the tube of a sheen supreme? I mean I love it but it feels like i'm burning calories while trying to open the damn tube


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 12, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I purchased Ultra Darling and love it! Is it me or do we have to put all our energy into opening the tube of a sheen supreme? I mean I love it but it feels like i'm burning calories while trying to open the damn tube


  	lol! i havent used mine in a while. i'lkl have a go tonight tob see how stiff it is!


----------



## sonia84 (Apr 12, 2011)

My package came with the free mascara, Woo. Kinda annoyed also with the whole free pin thing but free shipping and the Mascara is making up for it. Has anyone tried the mascara out yet? I'm waiting for my current one to run out in the next week or two.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 12, 2011)

sonia84 said:


> My package came with the free mascara, Woo. Kinda annoyed also with the whole free pin thing but free shipping and the Mascara is making up for it. Has anyone tried the mascara out yet? I'm waiting for my current one to run out in the next week or two.


  	i tried the mascara last night and it smells quite strongly which is a little off putting. the thin wand gives a nice natural effect but the fat want gives more mascara on application. when it dried my lashes aren't as crispy feeling as they are with opulash however they are a little crispy to the touch!


----------



## sonia84 (Apr 12, 2011)

I remember when I bought Lash Stiletto and that reeked it did put me off. It didn't help that it was a horrible mascara. I'm going to use this up so I can B2M it for One of a Kind.


----------



## angi (Apr 12, 2011)

Yay Freebies! My gold deposit msf and free mascara arrived today Take note MAC - keep the freebies up and make them good!

  	What do the quite cute pins look like? I can't find a pic of them


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 12, 2011)

angi said:


> Yay Freebies! My gold deposit msf and free mascara arrived today Take note MAC - keep the freebies up and make them good!
> 
> What do the quite cute pins look like? I can't find a pic of them


  	how is gold deposit? a msf that i have always been interested in!


----------



## rockin (Apr 12, 2011)

angi said:


> Yay Freebies! My gold deposit msf and free mascara arrived today Take note MAC - keep the freebies up and make them good!
> 
> What do the quite cute pins look like? I can't find a pic of them



 	If you sign into MAC and go to My Messages, the picture is there.  Hopefully I can show it here


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 12, 2011)

the pins are so cute! i really like the art style from the people the collection is inspired by!


----------



## angi (Apr 12, 2011)

rockin said:


> If you sign into MAC and go to My Messages, the picture is there.  Hopefully I can show it here


	Thanks! They're cute but I don't feel like I'm missing out now!


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 12, 2011)

rockin said:


> If you sign into MAC and go to My Messages, the picture is there.  Hopefully I can show it here


	Those badges where just too cute to pass! I ordered Boldly Bare lipliner


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 13, 2011)

hee hee! yeah cheeky bronze is a big eye shadow for me!!


----------



## angi (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for this, I 've been wondering whether to track this one down - now I won't bother!

  	I'm wearing gold deposit today and it's a bit like a toned down, less metallic version of amber lights - not quite as in your face. It does pull a goldy bronze colour - which I think would translate to quite orange on the cheeks - I think we're a similar colouring, so it would probably do the same for you. Strange thing is, when I swatched it in store it seemed quite chunky, but on the eyes it's quite smooth.

  	I swatched the new matte MSF bronzers when I was in store the other day - and absolutely did not like them -  they seemed a little dark and didn't have that glow I'd want from a bronzer. The new eye primers are quite nice, but they're quite light in colour and took a lot of work to blend into the skin.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 13, 2011)

yeah cheeky bronze is a very oranagey looking msf! i'm nc20 so yeah it would most likely go orangey on you too. if you use a nsuper light hand it can sometimes be ok, buit it's really easy to over do it! and it's pretty gritty too 

  	and thanks for the heads up on the msf bronzers! i thought they would be too dark but now i know they are hard to work with i shall be skipping those too!


----------



## angi (Apr 13, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> yeah cheeky bronze is a very oranagey looking msf! i'm nc20 so yeah it would most likely go orangey on you too. if you use a nsuper light hand it can sometimes be ok, buit it's really easy to over do it! and it's pretty gritty too
> and thanks for the heads up on the msf bronzers! i thought they would be too dark but now i know they are hard to work with i shall be skipping those too!


	Yeah, I'm an NW15-20 so it probably would do. The consistency of the new MSF bronzers is about the same as the middle part of the wonderwoman MSFs - so they are quite soft, but also quite orange. You're probably better off with your pink power MSF. Give me sun was definitely too dark and orange for me. I didn't try out the normal bronzers though, wish I had done now.

  	It was the eye primers (the touche eclat type product), that I had real trouble getting to blend into my skin - the pink, which is the one that I thought I would need, was really light.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 13, 2011)

ah ok then. yeah i use that middle part of pink power for contouring and that is about it! so i can definately skip now!! shame about the pen highlighters too


----------



## angi (Apr 13, 2011)

More money to spend on other collections though!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 14, 2011)

angi said:


> More money to spend on other collections though!


  	oh absolutely! i need as much as possible for semi precious!


----------



## angi (Apr 14, 2011)

Me too. That collection is going to wipe me out! Although, having said that I'm looking forward to the swatches, as some of those MES look like they might come out similar to the MES in the flashtronic collection. I purchased most of those MES and am hoping some of them are similar- the blue one in particular reminds me of Ether.


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 14, 2011)

Is it me or has MAC gone really slow with orders? I placed my order for Boldly Bare l/l on tuesday evening and It still hasn't despatched :/


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 14, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Is it me or has MAC gone really slow with orders? I placed my order for Boldly Bare l/l on tuesday evening and It still hasn't despatched :/


  	maybe it is because they have got so many offers on they are getting more orders!


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 14, 2011)

Maybe, hopefully it will come tomorrow with any luck... actually I don't mind waiting another day for my order to arrive if it means they'll have more offers like this in the future!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 14, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Maybe, hopefully it will come tomorrow with any luck... actually I don't mind waiting another day for my order to arrive if it means they'll have more offers like this in the future!


  	exactly1 i'll happily wait an extra dasy for free stuff  i shall keep my fingers crossed it arrives tomorrow for you


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you! It has despatched so hopefully it will


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 14, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Thank you! It has despatched so hopefully it will


	yay! the finger crossing must have worked!


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 14, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> yay! the finger crossing must have worked!


	It definitely did!


----------



## amy_forster (Apr 15, 2011)

I paid a visit to the pro store in Soho ona flying visit to London & had a chat with one of my favourite artists whilst he did my make-up! Apparently the mineralise e/s from semi-precious are amazing! He says they're better than any released before and that they're really pretty too!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 15, 2011)

amy_forster said:


> I paid a visit to the pro store in Soho ona flying visit to London & had a chat with one of my favourite artists whilst he did my make-up! Apparently the mineralise e/s from semi-precious are amazing! He says they're better than any released before and that they're really pretty too!


  	this is what i like to hear!


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 15, 2011)

amy_forster said:


> I paid a visit to the pro store in Soho ona flying visit to London & had a chat with one of my favourite artists whilst he did my make-up! Apparently the mineralise e/s from semi-precious are amazing! He says they're better than any released before and that they're really pretty too!



 	uh oh!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 15, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> uh oh!


	lol! i take it that was your wallet speaking?!


----------



## Vixstar (Apr 15, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> uh oh!


  	I completely agree with this. I can hear my wallet groaning.


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 15, 2011)

yup!!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 16, 2011)

i must say that the mineral collection has gotten me the most excited this year. i'm not sure what has been going on with me but the mac collections haven't been pushing my buttons as much as they used to. but this collection is awesome looking!


----------



## LisaOrestea (Apr 16, 2011)

I am actually loving quite cute lipstick. I must have gotten an especially good one because I have no issues with streakiness or anything :S


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 16, 2011)

LisaOrestea said:


> I am actually loving quite cute lipstick. I must have gotten an especially good one because I have no issues with streakiness or anything :S


	you are so lucky! i'll have to post a picture of how bad it looks on me!


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 16, 2011)

Boldly Bare arrived yesterday along with the QC pins - there so cute!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 16, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Boldly Bare arrived yesterday along with the QC pins - there so cute!


	enjoy your goodies!


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 16, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> enjoy your goodies!


	Thanks 


  	Does anyone know all the MAC collections that are to be released in May? Is it just Surf Baby and Magically Cool Liquid Powder collection? I'm trying to be more organised with my makeup purchases so I'm hoping to make a list of everything before hand so I can try to stick to it


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 16, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Does anyone know all the MAC collections that are to be released in May? Is it just Surf Baby and Magically Cool Liquid Powder collection? I'm trying to be more organised with my makeup purchases so I'm hoping to make a list of everything before hand so I can try to stick to it


  	hee hee! yeah i am pretty sure that it is just surf baby and the cooling powder for us guys next month  i am buying another cooling powder!


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 16, 2011)

Yay atleast it's just 2 collections and the cooling powders are perm so I will get them later on, can't wait to check em!  I just made a list of everything I want from Surf Baby and my definite purchase list is approx £102 and my maybe list is over £60 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I seriously am going to have to ease off on any other purchase if I still want everything...you know including food...


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 16, 2011)

cooling powders r perm? i think i will get hibiscus, the white liner and the oversprayed blush, maybe an eyeshadow


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 17, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> cooling powders r perm? i think i will get hibiscus, the white liner and the oversprayed blush, maybe an eyeshadow


	i'm pretty sure they are, cause i remember last year when tgey where released with VV I read somewhere that they will become permanant later this year


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 17, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> i'm pretty sure they are, cause i remember last year when tgey where released with VV I read somewhere that they will become permanant later this year


	it also says in the mac blurb that they are perm


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 17, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> it also says in the mac blurb that they are perm


	I know its crazy I just went on the Chanel form and was reminded of all the brill things that are coming our way this summer! Gosh I think I will have to cut my list slightly...Wow you know how to control your mu purchases!


----------



## melliquor (Apr 17, 2011)

What collections are coming out in May for the UK?  Most of the collections are saying June for international but there should be at least one next month.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Apr 17, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> you are so lucky! i'll have to post a picture of how bad it looks on me!


 
	I have seen a couple of pictures of it on people where it has looked really streaky :S which is why I was really confused when I got mine haha.

	This is the only picture I can find of me wearing it - http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...48480042135_53463647134_6645674_1361159_n.jpg I considered getting a backup but after seeing other peoples pictures I think I would struggle to find another that applies as well as this one


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 17, 2011)

LisaOrestea said:


> This is the only picture I can find of me wearing it - http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...48480042135_53463647134_6645674_1361159_n.jpg I considered getting a backup but after seeing other peoples pictures I think I would struggle to find another that applies as well as this one


  	wow! it looks great on you!!! you are so lucky!


----------



## cjneely (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey this is LeAnn, thank-you for sending me the message when this will be coming out.


----------



## cky (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi lovelies! Does anyone know are MAC still giving out the free mascara? TIA ^_^


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't think so, I think it's just the pins now


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 18, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> I don't think so, I think it's just the pins now


	yeah i think the mascara ended on the 10/4


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 18, 2011)

My make-up collection is small so thats my excuse for going crazy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've decided to cut some things out of my Chanel list so I can afford almost all of what I want for Surf Baby, With any luck the Chanel summer collection will not sell out so I won't miss out completely  I hate April theres sooo many birthdays that I can't even start saving early


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone!

  	Just thought I'd say hello from the other side of the world! We're in Orlando on holiday, having a really good time. I've just been to one of the outlets they have nearby (thanks Lou for letting me know they have two) and going to go to the second one later this afternoon. The CCO wasn't that great, but to my huge surprise they still had loads of Volcanic Ash Exfoliators which I love, so I got 3 of them, yay! They also had lots of Venomous Villains stuff including Briar Rose, and lots of Liberty of London eyeshadows, all lipglosses, some lipsticks, etc. I ended up getting a lipstick (not LoL), 2 nailpolishes (Ming Blue and something Dragon, the blue and turquoise ones from last year), the darker Naked Honey highlighter, an eyeshadow palette (Trip Warm I think it's called) and also found the Prescriptives liquid powder in Gold Rose which I'm guessing is similar to the new shade coming out next month - for $20!). Pretty happy with it all.  There's also a big Sephora nearby to which I'm planning a trip later this week/early next week. Is it really wrong that I'm very excited by the prospect of it, lol?

  	Anyway, we've also done 2 days in the Magic Kingdom and one day in the Animal Kingdom (there are some really awesome rides there too), and tomorrow we're doing one of the Disney waterparks. We also have a good pool and a kids' slide which my lot really love.

  	Speak soon!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 18, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Just thought I'd say hello from the other side of the world! We're in Orlando on holiday, having a really good time. I've just been to one of the outlets they have nearby (thanks Lou for letting me know they have two) and going to go to the second one later this afternoon. The CCO wasn't that great, but to my huge surprise they still had loads of Volcanic Ash Exfoliators which I love, so I got 3 of them, yay! They also had lots of Venomous Villains stuff including Briar Rose, and lots of Liberty of London eyeshadows, all lipglosses, some lipsticks, etc. I ended up getting a lipstick (not LoL), 2 nailpolishes (Ming Blue and something Dragon, the blue and turquoise ones from last year), the darker Naked Honey highlighter, an eyeshadow palette (Trip Warm I think it's called) and also found the Prescriptives liquid powder in Gold Rose which I'm guessing is similar to the new shade coming out next month - for $20!). Pretty happy with it all.  There's also a big Sephora nearby to which I'm planning a trip later this week/early next week. Is it really wrong that I'm very excited by the prospect of it, lol?
> 
> ...


  	oh wow!!! you are having an amazing time by the sounds of it! i am so jealous right now because i would love nothing more than to join you in the water parks! we went to blizzard beach last time which was great!  and that sounds like a great cco haul!


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Just thought I'd say hello from the other side of the world! We're in Orlando on holiday, having a really good time. I've just been to one of the outlets they have nearby (thanks Lou for letting me know they have two) and going to go to the second one later this afternoon. The CCO wasn't that great, but to my huge surprise they still had loads of Volcanic Ash Exfoliators which I love, so I got 3 of them, yay! They also had lots of Venomous Villains stuff including Briar Rose, and lots of Liberty of London eyeshadows, all lipglosses, some lipsticks, etc. I ended up getting a lipstick (not LoL), 2 nailpolishes (Ming Blue and something Dragon, the blue and turquoise ones from last year), the darker Naked Honey highlighter, an eyeshadow palette (Trip Warm I think it's called) and also found the Prescriptives liquid powder in Gold Rose which I'm guessing is similar to the new shade coming out next month - for $20!). Pretty happy with it all.  There's also a big Sephora nearby to which I'm planning a trip later this week/early next week. Is it really wrong that I'm very excited by the prospect of it, lol?
> 
> ...


	*Jealous* I missed out on Briar Rose from VV - I'm guessing none of our smelly cco's will have it :/


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 18, 2011)

Well, the second CCO was even worse than the first one, nothing exciting there at all. I did pick up a Prep+Prime Transparent powder which i'd never tried before for only $13 I think, it's £17.50 on the Mac website. Hope it's good. There was much less stuff there, but I did pick up a couple of Estee Lauder lipglosses and an eye make up remover (the one I always anyway) and somehow ended up coming home with a Tom Ford Black Orchid perfume set. Oh dear... It was much cheaper than retail though and it comes with a 150 ml body lotion too.

  	Husband made the day shit though and made me feel really bad about going shopping by screwing up and not picking me up at 5.45 pm as agreed, he turned up well after 7 pm having gone to the wrong Mall and I was so worried they had been in a crash as he also didn't call me to say they were runnning late because he left my number at the apartment together with the instructions on how to get to the Mall (his phone doesn't work here, so I couldn't contact him at all). I was certain they had been in an accident and all my children were dead, it was horrible. Of course it was all my fault and I shouldn't have gone shopping as it messed the whole day up. Sorry for the rant, it's been a long day and very unpleasant day. 

  	Still looking forward to going to Florida Mall (it has a Sephora, Nordstrom, Macy's, plus a Mac store!) but not quite as much. I'll let you know how it was anyway.

  	Oh and Lou, I think we'll go to the Typhoon Lagoon Water Park, it seems more suitable for younger children. Blizzard Beach looks a bit scary to me, lol. I nearly died on the Everest ride in the Animal Kingdom yesterday, although my 6 year old thought it was awesome and cool, lol.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 19, 2011)

oh the prep and prime powder is really nice! i used mien up a while ago and still need to re-purchase actually. enjoy! sorry about the issues with your hubby picking you up though - like you i think i would have gone out of my mind! i am pleased they had just gone to the wrong mall though and no accidents had actually happened!

  	oh and the florida mall is great! go to m&m world because they have so many cool things! and usually there are people dressed up as m&m's outside! so fun! and yeah BBeach is a bit more adult - i'm a whimp though and never go on the big water rides like the slides and such! i'm more of a lazy river kinda girl! hee hee! oh and i love everest!!! such a great rollercoaster!


----------



## nazia (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello all! Sorry to be annoying but it's quite difficult to browse through this thread for me, for some reason. Could you lot let me know when the next few collections will be released, if you know? MAC is looking to bankrupt me again!


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 19, 2011)

nazia said:


> Hello all! Sorry to be annoying but it's quite difficult to browse through this thread for me, for some reason. Could you lot let me know when the next few collections will be released, if you know? MAC is looking to bankrupt me again!


	MAC will be releasing Surf Baby and the Cooling Powder collection on the 1st or 2nd week of May. After that I believe we should get Fashion Flower and Flighty in June


----------



## nunu (Apr 19, 2011)

I can't wait to see Surf baby, usually autumn and summer collections are my favourite from MAC.


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 19, 2011)

nunu said:


> I can't wait to see Surf baby, usually autumn and summer collections are my favourite from MAC.


	This is my first MAC summer collection so can't wait! I think I haven't been this excited for a collection since VV


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah, I'm a whimp too, it actually suits me to have such young children, I can just about cope with the stuff 4 and 6-year-olds can do, lol. We did do the Tower of Terror today in the Hollywood Studios and it was great fun, it's actually much more "gentle" than the one in France, I did that with my eldest 2 years ago and  it was very scary! Same stuff as this, but the one here is slower, so the drops are less extreme. My 6-year-old loved it though and went on it twice as we had an extra Fast Pass.

  	Have you been to Aquatica? What's that like? There's so much to do here, not  sure if we'll be able to fit it all in. Next time we have to stay for 3 weeks, lol!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 20, 2011)

tower of terror is so awesome! but yes it is tamer than the paris version. i still scream like a kid though! hee hee! generally with the waterparks i let nick do all the big slides on his own!  aquatica is really nice - very family friendly. nice rides - big and small and they have nice birds and dolphins to look at  well worth a trip. usually me and nick go in the afternoon because i can't spend a full day out in teh sun.


----------



## nazia (Apr 20, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> MAC will be releasing Surf Baby and the Cooling Powder collection on the 1st or 2nd week of May. After that I believe we should get Fashion Flower and Flighty in June


 
	Thanks very much! I love these big collections MAC do, but they don't half leave me broke! I like to know when they're available cos I drag myself down to a store ASAP. I hate missing out - I'm the type who ends up trawling ebay and paying loads more just cos I feel I MUST have the sold out item!

  	Loving the sound of that Gems collection as well.


----------



## nunu (Apr 20, 2011)

[quote name="Alisha1" url="/forum/thread/50203/release-dates-for-the-uk/4530#post_2109459"]


This is my first MAC summer collection so can't wait! I think I haven't been this excited for a collection since VV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
[/quote]  You will love it! they always come out with warm shades and lovely packaging! You won't be disappointed


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 20, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> You won't be disappointed



 	I can't afford any other makeup in May so I hope so!  I love the colours like I skipped Strange Potion in VV but now i'm like was I mad cause its a PERFECT summer colour! lol I may have gone mad...


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 20, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I can't afford any other makeup in May so I hope so!  I love the colours like I skipped Strange Potion in VV but now i'm like was I mad cause its a PERFECT summer colour! lol I may have gone mad...


	hee hee! yeah i keep looking at it thinking it is such a lovely gloss. but i have so many already and i need to use them up before they go off!


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 21, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> *hee hee! yeah i keep looking at it thinking it is such a lovely gloss. but i have so many already and i need to use them up before they go off!*


	Oh gosh I forgot about glosses going off :/


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 21, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Oh gosh I forgot about glosses going off :/


	yup, lipsticks are ok of course. they keep much longer. but glosses go bad easily. that said if you take care you should get many years out of them. i never apply using the doefoot i actually put the gloss on my hand and then apply from there so no bacteria is getting into the tube. this way my glosses seem to last 3-4 years without loosing their smell.


----------



## AndSparkle (Apr 21, 2011)

Strange Potion is being re-released isn't it?

  	And for anyone who hasn't got MUA in their local superdrug, you might wanna check if it's there now, I popped into mine today and they had a load of new stands put in, including MUA and accessorize.. MUA actually seems pretty good quality - their eyeshadows remind me of Yaby pearl paints!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 21, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> Strange Potion is being re-released isn't it?
> 
> And for anyone who hasn't got MUA in their local superdrug, you might wanna check if it's there now, I popped into mine today and they had a load of new stands put in, including MUA and accessorize.. MUA actually seems pretty good quality - their eyeshadows remind me of Yaby pearl paints!


  	i have a couple of the glitter liners from MUA and will be doing a blog post on them - i've been really impressed!


----------



## nazia (Apr 21, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> yeah i have had to resort to ebay sometimes. but i also buy quite a few items from sales threads here on specktra which is great


  	I've never bought off anyone on here before - I don't know why, I just seem to go straight for ebay. Most of the time I've been quite lucky on ebay though and gotten a few bargains! Really wish there was a CCO closer to where I live in London though. Although it's probably a good thing there isn't one or else I'd always be in there!


----------



## nazia (Apr 21, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> Strange Potion is being re-released isn't it?
> 
> And for anyone who hasn't got MUA in their local superdrug, you might wanna check if it's there now, I popped into mine today and they had a load of new stands put in, including MUA and accessorize.. MUA actually seems pretty good quality - their eyeshadows remind me of Yaby pearl paints!


	I'm really lucky with my local Superdrug - it has all the main brands and latest stuff stocked. Unfortunately the testers are always in a bit of a state, but it's great for getting the LE Sleek items!

  	And I agree with you about the MUA stuff. It's really decent, especially when you factor in the price. One of the lipglosses is a gorgeous pinky/purple shade shot through with loads of gold iridescence. Lovely!


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 21, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> yup, lipsticks are ok of course. they keep much longer. but glosses go bad easily. that said if you take care you should get many years out of them. i never apply using the doefoot i actually put the gloss on my hand and then apply from there so no bacteria is getting into the tube. this way my glosses seem to last 3-4 years without loosing their smell.


  	Thanks for the tip! I apply like that sometimes but my friend used to pick on me for applying weirdly! :/ loool


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 21, 2011)

sod her! at least your glosses will last much longer!


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Apr 21, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Just thought I'd say hello from the other side of the world! We're in Orlando on holiday, having a really good time. I've just been to one of the outlets they have nearby (thanks Lou for letting me know they have two) and going to go to the second one later this afternoon. The CCO wasn't that great, but to my huge surprise they still had loads of Volcanic Ash Exfoliators which I love, so I got 3 of them, yay! They also had lots of Venomous Villains stuff including Briar Rose, and lots of Liberty of London eyeshadows, all lipglosses, some lipsticks, etc. I ended up getting a lipstick (not LoL), 2 nailpolishes (Ming Blue and something Dragon, the blue and turquoise ones from last year), the darker Naked Honey highlighter, an eyeshadow palette (Trip Warm I think it's called) and also found the Prescriptives liquid powder in Gold Rose which I'm guessing is similar to the new shade coming out next month - for $20!). Pretty happy with it all.  There's also a big Sephora nearby to which I'm planning a trip later this week/early next week. Is it really wrong that I'm very excited by the prospect of it, lol?
> 
> ...


  	Oh wow! It sounds like you're having a blast 

  	I ended up not getting anything from QC. I'm not really wanting anything from Surf Baby, or the magically cool powders either. This should be great for my wallet, but I have been spending all of that saved cash in Boots and Superdrug! Haha! In some kind of fit of making some more cash I depotted my Naked pallet the other day. I half regret it because it's not all pretty any more, and what if no one wants to buy the colours I decided to sell?! Not everyone owns something like a z-pallet! But on the other hand, I only use half the shades and I'm sure there will be plenty of Spektrettes wanting to buy them if I cold ever be bothered to sort out my selling post 

  	What is everyone up to this fine bank holiday? The weather has been killing me lately!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 21, 2011)

wow! you were brave depotting your naked palette - but if you only use half if it then there is no point letting some go to waste 

  	and i am working tomorrow and saturday but then i have the whole of next week off work! hooray! i hope everybody is set to have a great Easter weekend!


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thats true - I'm going to make it a habit now!


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 21, 2011)

i think i will buy hibiscus, and the white liner from surfbaby only, the tuquoise shadow is calling my name but i have so many already!

  	has anyone got saffron, how is it different to off the page, red brick and the orange / coral from to the beach, i forget the name, sweet and punchy?


----------



## AndSparkle (Apr 21, 2011)

What number is the lipgloss? I'll have a look next time I'm in town


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 21, 2011)

I went to the Florida Mall today (this time took a taxi, so didn't have to wait for husband to pick me up, much easier for everyone) and ended up buying loads of stuff. No Mac as they have the same collections out right now as we do, but I picked up lots of new releases from Dior and Guerlain, also Nars Deep Throat blush (after a discussion about it on here a while ago I thought I'd check it out and just how pretty is it?!), and the Sephora exclusive Urban Decay eyeshadows I hadn't had yet (except for Woodstock as I want the new Roller Girl palette that also includes it, unfortunately I didn't find that here). On that note, I was just looking on the Debenhams website and turns out that we now get all the Sephora exclusive shades and other shades we didn't have before. Also all the glitter liners, one of which I picked up today! Really excited about that, so cool! There's also a 10% off beauty promotion going on in Debenhams right now. 

  	I spent a lot of money, lol, but had such a nice time checking everything out, all the brands I had read about on Temptalia and other US blogs, but never had the chance to buy before. They also had a brilliant freebies offer at Lancome where you got to choose a make up bag with 6 mini products if you spent over $32. I bought one of the eyeshadow palettes that Temptalia reviewed (the purple one) a while ago.

  	Anyway, sorry, it's all mememe, I'm just a bit overexcited, lol.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 22, 2011)

i am really looking forward to getting my couple of bits from surf baby  is anybody else getting worried the blush will be too orange though? i'm nc20 so pretty light in colour


----------



## rockin (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm very pale too, but don't know what my MAC colour is since I can't get to a MAC counter to get matched.  I had really been looking forward to that blush, but swatches so far make it look too orange for me.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 22, 2011)

rockin said:


> I'm very pale too, but don't know what my MAC colour is since I can't get to a MAC counter to get matched.  I had really been looking forward to that blush, but swatches so far make it look too orange for me.


  	i am pretty sure i will skip it. i'm short of cash and i want a nars blush so i will buy that instead.


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Nars blushes are better in my opinion - plus you can get them for 16.50 from asos with diet coke code! I've been meaning to get a few cans - I really want Deep Throat blush!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 22, 2011)

that is the one that i bought with my diet coke code! it is so pigmented and freaking awesome!


----------



## LouLou69 (Apr 22, 2011)

So we are just getting Surf Baby in May  typical May is my birthday month and there is nothing in the collection I want might get my mum to write me an IOU lol


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 22, 2011)

LouLou69 said:


> So we are just getting Surf Baby in May  typical May is my birthday month and there is nothing in the collection I want might get my mum to write me an IOU lol


	get an iou for fashion flower! that collection looks freaking awesome!


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Can't wait to get it! Although I think I'm going to wait till the end of june cause I think I should save for Surf Baby! Have you seen the blush trio - I really want that! NARs are bloody awesome!


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 22, 2011)

LouLou69 said:


> So we are just getting Surf Baby in May  typical May is my birthday month and there is nothing in the collection I want might get my mum to write me an IOU lol



 	lol tell her to get you gift vouchers than you can use on a collection you like! Thats what I'm going to do! Even though my birthday is all the way in November


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 22, 2011)

I got Deep Throat from Sephora yesterday and it is very pretty! I'm not that keen on my Orgasm and Super Orgasm in particular, but the other Nars blushes I own are very nice. Also Albatross as highlighter, so pretty.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 23, 2011)

yay! everybody is getting deep throat! did you get it from the one in florida mall? that is where i bought my orgasm!


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 23, 2011)

I know its like £39 pounds  I'm just hoping asos stock it soon so I can use a diet coke code!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 23, 2011)

i hope you win more than a fiver on the diet coke to go towards the trio! hee hee!


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 23, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> i hope you win more than a fiver on the diet coke to go towards the trio! hee hee!


	Thanks I hope so too! that'll really help! I rang selfridges today and asked about Surf Baby and was told its released on the 11th (which is a wednesday) I was hoping its released on the 5th cause I might go London on wednesday and was hoping to see it at the pro store! 

  	*Will the pro store get Surf Baby earlier?


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 23, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Thanks I hope so too! that'll really help! I rang selfridges today and asked about Surf Baby and was told its released on the 11th (which is a wednesday) I was hoping its released on the 5th cause I might go London on wednesday and was hoping to see it at the pro store!
> *Will the pro store get Surf Baby earlier?


  	it should be out the first thursday of the month.... but i think pro gets things a week in advance. or at least they do in the states!


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 23, 2011)

I thought its out on the 5th aswell but I rang to make sure and the lady said the 11th :/ I think she might have been wrong so I think I'll ring a few other stores tomorrow including the pro store - I hope they have it next week although I won't be able to buy everything I want as I won't have the cash :/


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 23, 2011)

Yes, I did.  To be honest, I was a bit underwhelmed by Sephora, I thought it would be much bigger. They also didn't have any of the summer collections like Nars and Urban Decay.  Oh well, never mind, I spent too much on Dior, Guerlain, Mac and Lancome anyway, plus all the other bits and bobs I got.  

 	I almost hope the May collections aren't out on the first Thursday as it's an inset day, so I will have the children at home and I won't be able to go and check out the collections until Friday.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 23, 2011)

really? i liked it! it wasn't as big as they one i have been to in france but i still liked it, that is a shame no summer collections were out though!


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 24, 2011)

Maybe but hopefully not cause I remember ringing the same store to ask about WW and was told a week later than the actual release. It seems to me most MUA in that store are not informed well enough so I think I'll ring around. I tried the pro store today and they never answered twice, maybe they are closed for the bank holiday?


----------



## amy_forster (Apr 24, 2011)

Quote: 	 		 			Originally Posted by *Alisha1* 



			 I tried the pro store today and they never answered twice, maybe they are closed for the bank holiday?




	Everywhere will be closed for the bank holiday  Its one of the two days of the year that Meadowhall Shopping Centre is actually closed!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 24, 2011)

amy_forster said:


> Everywhere will be closed for the bank holiday  Its one of the two days of the year that Meadowhall Shopping Centre is actually closed!


  	yup! it's like christmas day today!  i need to go to Meadowhall shopping again soon! such fun and so big!!


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 24, 2011)

amy_forster said:


> Everywhere will be closed for the bank holiday  Its one of the two days of the year that Meadowhall Shopping Centre is actually closed!


	Thanks guess I'll try tomorrow than! Really hope we get Surf Baby next thursday!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 24, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Thanks guess I'll try tomorrow than! Really hope we get Surf Baby next thursday!


  	me too! and my tax refund cheque should have cleared by then too! whoppee!


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## sosdrielle (Apr 24, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Thanks guess I'll try tomorrow than! Really hope we get Surf Baby next thursday!


	We're not getting it till the 12th in Ireland, with a preview on the 11th, so I guess it would be the same in the UK as our release dates are nearly always the same.


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 24, 2011)

sosdrielle said:


> We're not getting it till the 12th in Ireland, with a preview on the 11th, so I guess it would be the same in the UK as our release dates are nearly always the same.


  	Oh really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I soo wanted it to come out on the 5th...oh well I guess it means more time to save, and I really want to get either a NARS illuminator or a MAC Lustre Drop tomorrow. I really want to learn how to give my skin a nice dewy/glowy look! It'll look so pretty in the summer!


----------



## fleur de lis (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey guys,  Not sure if anyone's posted it yet but Debenhams are doing 10% off beauty atm and Illamasqua are doing 20% off with the code Easter20!


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 24, 2011)

fleur de lis said:


> Not sure if anyone's posted it yet but Debenhams are doing 10% off beauty atm and Illamasqua are doing 20% off with the code Easter20!



 	Thanks! Can't order anything - have to save for Surf Baby


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 24, 2011)

fleur de lis said:


> Not sure if anyone's posted it yet but Debenhams are doing 10% off beauty atm and Illamasqua are doing 20% off with the code Easter20!


	cool! thanks! if only the chanel summer collection was out!!!!


----------



## sosdrielle (Apr 25, 2011)

fleur de lis said:


> Not sure if anyone's posted it yet but Debenhams are doing 10% off beauty atm and Illamasqua are doing 20% off with the code Easter20!


	I took advantage of the Illamasqua discount already, got a few brushes, a blush and their cream foundation. If you have ordered from their site twice before, your 10% discount can be used in conjunction with the 20% off, you just have the 10% taken off first, and then get 20% off that subtotal. Handy!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 25, 2011)

guys not sure of you know but check out the blog posts on specktra! new ones go up pretty much everyday and here is todays -Lollipop Loving – Best lipstick ever!


----------



## fleur de lis (Apr 25, 2011)

[quote name="LMD84" url="/forum/thread/50203/release-dates-for-the-uk/4590#post_2111510"]	guys not sure of you know but check out the blog posts on specktra! new ones go up pretty much everyday and here is todays -Lollipop Loving – Best lipstick ever!
[/quote]  I read that - I think it's really great that you guys are getting the blog going again


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 25, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> I read that - I think it's really great that you guys are getting the blog going again


  	thanks!  i've been enjoying writing stuff for it!


----------



## rockin (Apr 25, 2011)

I have Lollipop Loving in the black packaging, and I love it 

  	I do have something in the Heatherette packaging though - last week I got hold of Hollywood Nights



  	Don't know if anyone's seen, but a MAC bag and a carry-all case (£205!!!) have appeared on Going Going Gone.


----------



## LouLou69 (Apr 25, 2011)

looks like Fashion Flower is going up on the US site lucky US ladies


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 25, 2011)

For some reason I can't comment on the blog, but wanted to say that I really enjoyed watching your video, so nice to see you talk, you are as sweet in person as you come across in your posts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







LouLou69 said:


> looks like Fashion Flower is going up on the US site lucky US ladies


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 25, 2011)

aw thanks so much! that is such a lovely thing to say! and i shall do some investigating on the blog comments thing - i think you have to sign in somewhere on the blog page but am not sure because i am always automatically logged in. oh and when you are home and unpacked and settled maybe you could post some of your florida pictures up? i love seeing them!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 26, 2011)

Guys - later today I will be making some changes in this section of the forum.  I shall close this thread down and open a new one where there will be release dates listed for all collections in the uk - mac and other brands! Then there will be a discussion thread to go along side it so we can chat about everything 

  	I was going to do it early this morning but time has ran away from me and i will be going out soon. so i shall sort it out when i get back this afternoon


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I have the same problem^


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 26, 2011)

is there anywhere you are able to log in on the blog page? in a corner somewhere - i will ask janice how people comment but just in case you guys want to comment before i hear back from her - sorry about this!


----------



## rockin (Apr 26, 2011)

There is a link to log in, but it brings up a "Wordpress" box.  I would have thought it would make sense for it to use the regular Specktra login


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 26, 2011)

rockin said:


> There is a link to log in, but it brings up a "Wordpress" box.  I would have thought it would make sense for it to use the regular Specktra login



 	ah i see - you can use your specktra details to log into the world press thing. kinda annoying that it works that way. but don't worry that you need new world press accounts


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 26, 2011)

OK guys i am now closing this but the new version of the thread is here -UK Release Dates Discussion - All Brands Welcome!  see you there!!


----------

